#xubuntu 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(rathel/#xubuntu) lol The scroll wheel on my mouse scrolls to fast how do I slow it down?
(Jester45/#xubuntu) i dont know
(Jester45/#xubuntu) it doesnt seem to lively in here right now
(Jester45/#xubuntu) im sure its a setting with xorg
(rathel/#xubuntu) No it doesn't.
<Jester45> google might be your best option right now
<rathel> I've been lookin around for the setting, can't find it.
<Jester45> i *think* firefox might have a setting but thats for just ff
<rathel> It's scrolling by like 20 lines in every application, it's kind of annoying.
<Jester45> what mouse it is and what kind of connectors does it have
<Catoptromancy> rathel : if that only happens in firefox you can adjust it in "preference"s or "options" menu
<Jester45> its all apps
<Catoptromancy> hm
<Catoptromancy> arr dont remember exact name
<Catoptromancy> its adjust in settings menu
<Catoptromancy> = ( on linux right now, cant check
<rathel> Jester45, sorry, I was reading up online, it's a Microsoft Notebook Wireless USB mouse.
<Jester45> i was thinking it was MS
<Jester45> my friend has the same thing the wheel is really sensitive
<Jester45> im guessing windows ignores it and linux uses every little bit it moves as a movement or it just messed up
<Jester45> he has his set up to scroll 3 pages on 1/2 a turn
<Jester45> so if you touch it it moves a few lines
<rathel> Yeah.
<Jester45> i dont like it because it has no resistance to move, i bet if you blew on it hard it would move the wheel
<rathel> brb, I think I found a solution have to restartx.
<j1mc> anyone here good with printing via cups from xubuntu
<j1mc> i'm having problems.  :(
<j1mc> eh, it's midnight here.  i should go to bed anyway.
<Jester45> yep
<j1mc> later, all
<Jester45> bye
<j1mc> hi Jester45
<j1mc> hehe
<Jester45> im allways here
<j1mc> would you mind helping me?
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> idk how much help i would be
<j1mc> let me pastebin my config files
<j1mc> if that's ok
<Jester45> sure
<j1mc> http://pastebin.ca/664093
<j1mc> there's the first one.  that's my server
<j1mc> and i used these instructions: http://20six.co.uk/jabolins/art/14803150
<j1mc> http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL
<j1mc> i have an hp 1020
<j1mc> Jester45: are you vincent?  do you run the xubuntu blog?
<Jester45> no
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> :)
<Jester45> yep, just as i thought i know nothing about cups
<Jester45> why not just use the printer gui
<j1mc> i'm trying to use the printer gui
<j1mc> but you need to set up some stuff in cups first
<j1mc> and the server itself doesn't have a gui
<j1mc> i'm using the webmin-like interface of the server, though...
<j1mc> it's apparently not helping much.  :)
<j1mc> ah, well.  thanks for giving it a try, Jester45 :)
<j1mc> i might give that up and just try to get everything installed locally.
<Jester45> you could do that
<j1mc> i don't really need network printing that bad.
<Jester45> then copy the config
<Jester45> web ui's suck when the server load is high
<j1mc> eh, it's just my home server
<j1mc> 1 user :)
<Jester45> im taking about my own server
<j1mc> 00:09:21 up 16 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.03
<Jester45> its converting videos
<Jester45> lol
<j1mc> i thought rebooting would help.  i had 17 days uptime.  heh.  (that's a lot for me considering i don't use the server too much)
<j1mc> ok, well, i'm off.  have a good night, Jester45
<Jester45> 01:09:32 up 20 days, 13:47,  7 users,  load average: 6.66, 6.05, 4.69
<Jester45> night
<j1mc> heh.
<j1mc> later
<Jester45> i wish i got under 1.0
<bart_17> what is a good irc client i can use in xubuntu?
<Jester45> xchat
<Jester45> irssi
<bart_17> how do i get that??
<Jester45> apt-get install xchat
<Jester45> run that in a terminal
<Jester45> o and you need to be root so add sudo in front
<bart_17> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop and i just getting things configured...
<bart_17> thanx
<bart_17> i'm a noob..
<bart_17> i did that already.. where do i find it?
<Jester45> menu -> network -> xchat
<Jester45> or run xchat in the terminal
<bart_17> thanx jester
<Jester45> np
<Jester45> got anymore questions?
<Jester45> im about to go to bed
<bart_17> how do i add it to the menu??
<Jester45> it should be in the menu
<bart_17> its not...
<bart_17> it is now/...
<Jester45> try again
<Jester45> it takes a bit after a package is installed to show up
<bart_17> i can't get my desktop to go over 800X600
<Jester45> the menu only checks for new things every few minutes
<Jester45> what video card
<Jester45> and is this a laptop or desktop
<bart_17> laptop, ati radeon xpress 200m
<Jester45> if it is a laptop is it older or new
<bart_17> new.. its a asus a6rp
<bart_17> i don't also have sound
<Jester45> try
<Jester45> menu -> system -> restricted device manager
<Jester45> and see if you need any thing
<bart_17> i installed the restricted driver already
<Jester45> have you shutdown yet?
<Jester45> if not then open a termina
<Jester45> l
<Jester45> and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> it will stop everything
<Jester45> so save your work first
<bart_17> i restarted already.. twice
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> maybe try coming back later, if you can leave your computer on someone that knows might look and know the way to fix it
<bart_17> ok.. thanx i'll do that
<bart_17> goodnight.. its just 2pm here
<Jester45> if you cant maybe they will read what im saying now and tell me so when you get back on i can tell you
<bart_17> ok thanx.. i'll just wait here... i have nothing else to do.. i'll just download and install some software
<bart_17> btw, how do you format removable devices in linux?
<Jester45> like a usb drive?
<Jester45> i wouldnt format unless its a disk version or you really need to
<bart_17> yeah like a usb flash drive or hd
<bart_17> i have a usb hd formatted in ntfs.. i can't write to ntfs ryt?
<kalikiana_> bart_17, You can use ntfs3g if you trust it ;)
<bart_17> do you trust it?
<bart_17> do you have an external drive?
<Jester45> ntfs3g is a driver so linux can use ntfs
<bart_17> is it any good?
<Jester45> i would format because ntfs sucks
<bart_17> how would i format it? its a 60gb usbhd, i want to format it but i want to use it as well as on my windows machine
<Jester45> a good ext3 or reiserFSv4 would be much better
<bart_17> would i be able to use that format in windows?
<Jester45> you can use ext
<Jester45> if you want to use it in windows
<Jester45> ntfs would probly be best
<Jester45> and you wouldnt have to format
<bart_17> ok, thanx. but i still want to know how to format in linux
<Jester45> gparted works
<Jester45> but it does use some gnome libs
<bart_17> ok
<rathel> How do I change the sensitivity on my Scroll Wheel?
<lnx> how i can run alt + f2 to open "run command" from xfwm4 ?
<Catoptromancy> do I find screensavers "not installed" from screensaver list?
<Catoptromancy> apt-cache search finds nothing relevant
<Catoptromancy> there should be a button "download all listed screensavers"
<gabii> how do i install alsa driver, lib and utils
<gabii> how do i install alsa driver, lib and utils??
<gabii> hey the sheep
<bart_17> hey hyper_ch
<Pumpernickel> !info xscreensaver-data-extra | Catoptromancy
<ubotu> catoptromancy: xscreensaver-data-extra: data files to be shared among screensaver frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2754 kB, installed size 7384 kB
<Pumpernickel> !info xscreensaver-gl-extra | Catoptromancy
<ubotu> catoptromancy: xscreensaver-gl-extra: GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 1726 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<Pumpernickel> bart_17: 1.  Don't ping random people.  2.  Those are usually pre-installed.
<macsim> hi, what's the better way to launch applications at xfce4 statup ? (.Xsession ?)
<m0u5e> macsim: you can save your session, or you can add it to the autostart application list
<m0u5e> applications>settings>auto started applications
<macsim> thx m0u5e
<m0u5e> macsim: np :)
<macsim> a last one ;) openoffice quick start doen't seams to be avalable I forgot to install something or it's normal ?
<m0u5e> you mean like the quicklauncher?
<macsim> yes
<m0u5e> macsim: hmm check the repost? you probably need to download that seperately (i dont see it on mine either)
<m0u5e> macsim: its very possible that there just isnt a linux version... but check first :D
<macsim> m0u5e, ok thanks ;)
<m0u5e> imacsim: i see one for kde... dunno about gnome
<m0u5e> macsim*
<macsim> m0u5e, I seen it for kde but I'll not try to load any kde things on my poor laptop ;)
<m0u5e> wait, are you talking about the quickstarter tray, or just a gui quickstarter with links to all oo applications?
<macsim> quickstarter tray
<m0u5e> cause if your talking about the quicstarter tray, it should come standard with oo
<m0u5e> its an option...
<m0u5e> lemme check..
<macsim> m0u5e, is but it's not avalable
<m0u5e> yeah, you already have it, you just need to enable it :D
<macsim> m0u5e, no I can't
<macsim> let me do a screenshot
<m0u5e> oh i see
<m0u5e> its greyed out :X
<m0u5e> hrm.....
<macsim> m0u5e, yes you seen what I mean now ;)
<m0u5e> hmm how bout openoffice.org-gtk ?
<m0u5e> it says theres a quicklauncher inside
<macsim> I install it imediatly ;)
<m0u5e> does it work? :D
<macsim> m0u5e, brillant ;) thx a lot mate
<m0u5e> np dude heh
<m0u5e> just wish more people would use xubuntu :)
<macsim> m0u5e, I will blog this tips because it's easy to found ;)
<m0u5e> macsim spread the joy :D
<infbliss> how do i get cleartype fonts on xubuntu
<j1mc> hi nixternal
<j1mc> do you have any xubuntu questions that you need help with?
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> can't say that I do :D
<j1mc> nixternal: sudo apt-get automatix dist-upgrade.sources.list.exe.net
<j1mc> ;-)
<nixternal> ouch
<j1mc> we provide good user support in #xubuntu
<vidd> wtf....did i miss something???
<j1mc> just joking with nixternal
<emdash> i've noticed lately that rubber band selection doesn't work on the desktop any more
<emdash> is there an option to disable it that i may have accidentally hit?
<emdash> or have I found a bug?
<emdash> it still works in thunar windows, just not on the desktop
<Ktron> Questions about xubuntu tribe 4 beling in xubuntu-dev, right?
<Thunderman> Xubuntu 7.04 didn't work after restarting. I update it and retarted, then it said that GKD is missing or something like that
<Thunderman> *restarted
<kek> hello, I have a problem with my wifi card. I just installed xubuntu and plugged the card (asus wl-167g usb stick, should have a ralink rt2500 chipset) in. I used the network manager to configure it to connect to my wireless network but it won't connect. iwconfig does show the correct mac address for the AP however. can't ping the router. any takers?
<vidd> kek is the wap
<vidd> *it
<kek> sorry?
<cjae> what is a wap
<vidd> what kind of wireless security do you use?
<Thunderman> Wireless Application Protocol = WAP
<kek> none atm, I'm in the middle of nowhere..
<cjae> isnt it wep and wpa
<cjae> oh right'
<vidd> cjae, it was a typo
<cjae> wep = blows right
<cjae> sorry for eavesdropping curious
<vidd> kek you verified your router settings?
<vidd> your symptoms indicate that you are connecting to the router but do not have permission from the router to pass data....
<kek> it should not have any restrictions, no mac filtering etc. or what are you thinking?
<vidd> if you dont have wpa or wep, then look at mac filtering
<kek> maybe it needs me to specify a channel?
<vidd> are you using a static or dhcp ip?
<kek> dhcp
<vidd> then the channel auto selected should be good
<kek> in ubuntu, there is a dropdown list of available connections where you enter the essid, don't see any networks under there in xubuntu, only an empty dropdown
<vidd> try setting up with a static ip
<kek> okay, will try. and how do I check the mac address of the wifi card itself? so I can check my router
<vidd> kek if you turn off mac filtering it should not matter
<vidd> but ifconfig will tell you the mac address of the eth card
<kek> from the router I see some other card besides mine but I have 4 laptops that can be connected and I don't know which one the on is that I see
<kek> maybe it's just very bad reception?
<kek> I'm not next to the router
<vidd> could be
<kek> hm, when I had that card under windows, it worked fine from where it is now
<kek> I'll try to move the comp nearer to the router
<kstr> Is it possible to move my entire linux installation to another hard drive? How can i daoit?
<vidd> it is possible...but i dont recomend it
<kstr> the problem is that i'm lacking hard drive space... is moving the 'home' recommended?
<vidd> yes....
<kstr> how can i do that?
<vidd> there are a few ways to do it
<vidd> one isto  get your live cd running with the old hard drive and the new hard drive
<vidd> prepare the new hard drive partitions....
<vidd> cpy the /home directory from the old drive to the new drive on its own partition (this is critical)
<BFTD> I ran out of space on root, what should I remove to make more space?
<kstr> the home dir in just on a ext3 type pertition?
<vidd> remove the old drive, install on the new drive and enable the /home directory
<vidd> yes
<kstr> how can i enable the /home dir?
* kstr is e newbie
<vidd> during the install process, you choose the partitioning
<vidd> the default is to set eveything on one partition
<kstr> ok
<vidd> instead, you set it up using more then one partition
<kstr> can it be altered without installing again?
<vidd> you need to do the install on the new drive
<kstr> oh
<vidd> you CAN try what i said with the ENTIRE ols drive to the new....but i wont guarentee it will boot
<kstr> i see
<vidd> the install process sets up the MBR so the system knows that the drive is bootable
<kstr> well the other disk had debian on it (just command line)
<vidd> why not just add the second drive as a second drive?
<kstr> Is it correct to say that i could make a new partition on the second drive and set it up as my home dir
<hyper_ch> kstr: yes
<kstr> then how would i 'tell' ubuntu where my home dir is
<kek> vidd, thanks for your time. it was the poor reception after all.. 
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, xubuntu use XFCE right ? And XFCE is write using gtk too ?
<vidd> kek glad to hear it
<hyper_ch> kstr: /etc/fstab
<kstr> oh
<J_P> ??
<hyper_ch> kstr: but first you need to copy your current /home stuff on it
* kstr can follow so far ... :-)
<hyper_ch> kstr: (1) copy stuff:    sudo cp -Rp /home/* /new/partition/
<hyper_ch> kstr: (2) sudo mount /new/partition /home
<hyper_ch> kstr: (3) check if everything looks ok
<kstr> oh ok mount it to /home... sounds logical
<kstr> i'l  try that
<vidd> kstr, wait
<hyper_ch> (4) edit fstab:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<vidd> get all the instructions first
<hyper_ch> and add an entry like:   /new/partition /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<hyper_ch> (5) exit nano by pressing   ctrl-x
* kstr still following
<hyper_ch> (6) press "y" for saving/overwriting the existing fstab
<hyper_ch> (7) reboot
<hyper_ch> actually wait
<hyper_ch> before altering the fstab, make a copy of it
<kstr> ok
<hyper_ch> sudo cp fstab fstab_old
<hyper_ch> in case something is not working, you just copy the old one back and reboot
<hyper_ch> I mean if you get no gui and stuff :)
<kstr> ok
<hyper_ch> kstr: the terminal should start or then using the live cd to access and copy back the old one
<hyper_ch> kstr: or something like this... just make sure you have a backup :)
<kstr> i will
<kstr> thanks a lot
<hyper_ch> and once you rebooted, do:   df -l   --> it will show you where each partition is mounted to :)
<kstr> do the existing uuid change when i add a partition to a disk?
<hyper_ch> no they shouldn't... only if the existing partitions are being altered, like shrinked or enlarged
<hyper_ch> but I don't know for sure
<kstr> i shrunk an existing partition to make room for the new one...  I'll check in ls /dev/disk/byuuid -lah right?
<hyper_ch> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hyper_ch> !uuid | kstr
<ubotu> kstr: please see above
<kstr> oh your way is much quicker
<cjae> amphetamine ...wt*
<cjae> why does it install to /etc/
<cjae> supposed to be a 2D game I think
<kstr> hyper: ru still here?
<kstr>  i tried sudo cp -Rp /home/* /dev/sda3 and it says something like "cannot overwrite"
<rici> kstr: /dev/sda3 is not a filesystem
<kstr> sorry?
<kstr> sudo got to go /bye
<Jester45> does anyone know how to make the settings i make in xvidtune stay after a X restart
<Jester45> s
<Merchelo> hai again
<Jester45> hi
<cjae_> is there issues with joystick calibrator?
<pleia2> FYI - aoirthoir39 evaded my ban in #ubuntu-pennsylvania
<pleia2> errr
<pleia2> wow, wrong channel
<pleia2> sorry
<Pres-Gas> So, is the main support traffic happening in regular ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Pres-Gas: ?
<Pres-Gas> hyper_ch, there is not alot of traffic here, just wondering if the activity is in ubuntu?
<pleia2> there are a lot more people in #ubuntu, so yes, more traffic there
<pleia2> not as many people use xubuntu
<Pres-Gas> I figured as much
<hyper_ch> Pres-Gas: well, TheSheep does generally such a great support that no questiosn will be unanswered and people leave again ;)
<Pres-Gas> Well, then, time to hang out....you know, just incase a problem comes up...then I will leave
<hyper_ch> Pres-Gas: I have one :)
<Pres-Gas> oops...time to leave
<Pres-Gas> ;)
<hyper_ch> Pres-Gas: oh :(
<Pres-Gas> jk
<Merchelo> how do i run files which end in .x86 and  .run ?
<hyper_ch> Pres-Gas: can you give me a faster computer and a notebook?
<hyper_ch> Pres-Gas: ;)
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: what are you trying to do?
<Pres-Gas> Me first
<Merchelo> just run them, one is to update a program, the other is to run the program, i don't have a clue how to run them from the terminal
<Merchelo> it's ok, gottit, ./*.x86
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: doy ou know what you are doing?
<Merchelo> yeah, it's been some time, but i think it's all coming back to me, just like the Jason Bourne Film :o
<lnx_> how i can add "force exit" icon to the panel ?
<lnx_> how i can add "force exit" icon to the panel ?
<LuisHenrique> hello! Is what the best mirror of download?
<Merchelo> the one closest to you
<Merchelo> i'd go for the OZ one, or holland one
<rathel> How do I change the sensitivity on my Scroll wheel?
<lnx_> how i can add borders to the taskbar windows ?
<ziaIs> lnx_ : try right clicking your taskbar and going in its properties
<ziaIs> and try unchecking the "use flat buttons" option
<lnx_> ziaIs , yea thanks
<lnx_> how i can add "force exit" icon to the panel ?
<zials> you mean an icon that allows you to close an unresponsive application?
<lnx_> zials , yes , when i click it it will say " click on the aplication you want to close "
<zials> not sure about an icon... but you can use ctrl + alt + esc
<rathel> How do I change the sensitivity on my scroll wheel?
<lnx_> zials , i had it in gnome iits was icon of broken window
<zials> lnx_ - I know, but I haven't seen one in XFCE
<lnx_> :( its was one of my favorite ( this the weather and the fish )
<Jester45> you can use gnome panel plugins with xfce i forgot the package name
<Jester45> but it also uses a lot og gnome's lib so you will lose a lot of xfce's speed
<lnx_> Jester45 , if that is the state i prefer not to use them
<zials> three keys isn't too hard to type is it ;)
<lnx_> zials , wich keys ?
<zials> ctrl alt esc
<lnx_> zials , great that is what i look for
<zials> I said the command earlier O.o
<lnx_> i can change the shortcut keys ? [ to ctrl + alt + del ]  ?
<zials> yea...
<zials> or, I think so
<zials> come to think of it, you can add it to the panel if you want...
<zials> yea, heh.. you want it on a panel?
<zials> right click on panel -> add new item -> Launcher
<zials> You can give whatever name/description/icon you want..
<zials> the command is: xkill
<lnx_> zials , yes its work thanks
<lnx> i can unselect the files name that are on the dekstop ?
<bobovski_> hi all. I've got a network puzzler. My laptop runnin xubuntu 7.04 cannot stay connected at work via a wired connection. Works fine at home. Is it necessarily the fault of the server at work?
<vidd> bobovski_, it could be....
<vidd> do you get a dhcp connection at work?
<bobovski_> vidd: yes
<bobovski_> I have to disable and enable the wired connection in the network manager, and it mostly connects. sometimes not
<bobovski_> Might it be something simple like diabling ipv6 globally?
<bobovski_> if the server didn't recognize ipv6...would I be able to connect at all?
<vidd> you have ipv6 enabled???
<bobovski_> indeed, no choice of mine, mind you
<bobovski_> I noticed on dmesg that it was searchinf for ipv6 connections
<hyper_ch> iiiieeks... ipv6
<vidd> your client should know that the server does not handle ipv6 and use ipv4 automatically
<bobovski_> yeah, I had a problem with dns resolution on my home machine and stopping ipv6 worked there...was curious if that would lead to these symptoms on the laptop
<bobovski_> vidd, hurm. In the hosts section of the network manager it lists all ipv6 stuff
<vidd> it should also list ipv4 stuff
<bobovski_> I have the laptop at home now connection working fine. lat me chack ethe network manager
<vidd> idk if there is a way to force ipv4
<bobovski_> everything says ip6
<bobovski_> vidd, there is a way to do it
<vidd> then @ work, run that command
<bobovski_> I will, but I was curious to know if anyone else had a fix or an idea if that doesn't work
<vidd> windows only network @ work?
<bobovski_> nope, we have sun machines, windows and linux all running
<bobovski_> here's the real kicker. The laptop was connected fine, then the IT guys enabled a second ethernet port in my office. Now my laptop won't stay connected through either port
<vidd> sounds like a routing issue
<vidd> problem with the port...maybe a loose wire
<bobovski_> on both ports? INcluding the one that worked fine before?
<bobovski_> or does a loose wire in one port affect all of them?
<vidd> if they spliced that port...yeah
<bobovski_> nah, these ports are distinct. Pre-wired
<bobovski_> aas far as I know in the office anyway.
<vidd> well...you said they made one port into two...
<bobovski_> no, I said they enabled a second ethernet port
<bobovski_> there are bunches of ports all over the office, some were disabled
<vidd> ah...i misunderstood
<bobovski_> no worries
<bobovski_> think that might have something to do with it?
<vidd> yeah....
<bobovski_> bummer hehe cause if it's a server side issue it'll never get fixed
<vidd> if the IT guys messed up the port jacks, that will cause all kinds of issues
<vidd> first thing i would do is run that command to disable ipv6
<bobovski_> yeah, that's a start
<bobovski_> xubuntu doesn't auto update or anything without notification right?
<vidd> not unless you make it
<bobovski_> hurm. The ipv6 thing is a long shot, though, as the connection was fine before the second port was enabled
* vidd has seen issues come up when they start moving wires
<bobovski_> yah, me too. Well, in an office adjacent to mine, there are more ports. I will try those and see what's what. I will also ask others if they can connect in my office
<bobovski_> thanks for the insight, appreciate yer time
<lnx> i can open links ( files , folders ) in one click ( like KDE ) ?
<zials> lnx - yes you can
<zials> in thunar: edit -> preferences -> 'behaviour' tab
<kekk> any place you can set custom keyboard shortcuts?
<Jester45> kekk, menu -> settings -> keyboard settings -> shortcuts -> add
<kekk> thanks
<Jester45> you can to make a new list of shortcuts then add new ones to that
<hyper_ch> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jester45> it will copy the defualt shortcuts to the new list
<kekk> ok
<bart_17> hey jester
<Jester45> hi
<bart_17> i found several pages that would help my sound problem but i don't understand it
<bart_17> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251383
<Jester45> told ya i would still be here
<bart_17> yeah but i don't seem to understand it... is there an easier way to install alsa?
<Jester45> its installed by defualt
<lnx> someone know how i can run thunder bird with a command ?
<Jester45> but i havent looked at the lin
<Jester45> you might need a new version or something not in the repos
<Jester45> lnx, try mozilla-thunderbird
<lnx> Jester45 , work :)
<Jester45> your welcome
<bart_17> i have this eror when i do the first step in the guide, what does it mean?checking for gcc... gcc
<bart_17> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bart_17> See `config.log' for more details.
<bart_17> how do i check f alsa is installe in my system?
<lnx> and what is the command to run terminal ?
<Jester45> bart_17, there is a newer version in the repos
<kekk> I've seen that error before
<Jester45> your trying to compile an older version
<Jester45> lnx, Terminal
<Jester45> with the T not a 't'
<Jester45> or xfce4-terminal
<lnx> Jester45 , how i can know the command to run every application that i have in the menu instead to ask about every command ?
<Jester45> look for it in /usr/bin /usr/sbin or guess
<Jester45> many are easy like firefox is firefox
<bart_17> ok.. so how do i install it?
<Jester45> bart_17, run dpkg -l |grep alsa
#xubuntu 2007-08-21
<bart_17> ii  alsa-base                                  1.0.13-3ubuntu1                        ALSA driver configuration files
<bart_17> ii  alsa-utils                                 1.0.13-1ubuntu5                        ALSA utilities
<bart_17> ii  libesd-alsa0                               0.2.36-3ubuntu4                        Enlightened Sound Daemon (ALSA) - Shared lib
<bart_17> ii  libsdl1.2debian-alsa                       1.2.11-7ubuntu1                        Simple DirectMedia Layer (with X11 and ALSA
<bart_17> ii  xfce4-mixer-alsa                           4.4.0-0ubuntu1                         Xfce4 Mixer ALSA backend
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> you got alsa installed
<cellofellow> what is it? Sound not working?
<bart_17> yes, sound not working
<bart_17> it's an asus a6rpnotebook
* cellofellow lets Jester45 continue.
<bart_17> how do i update alsa?
<Jester45> thats the newest version in the repo
<Jester45> if you want a newer version you would have to compile but what you where trying before was older
* Jester45 pushes cellofellow  to help out
<bart_17> i have the newer verision, the one installed is 1.0.13
<bart_17> the one i downloaded is 1.0.14
<cellofellow> sorry, the extent of my experience with ALSA is it either works or it doesn't. Never gotten a non-working setup working before.
<kekk> I had a problem with alsa a few days ago, some other driver (oss?) was running so I had to stop esd or something like that. don't remember really well
<cellofellow> ALSA has OSS emulation (for backwards-compatibility).
<cellofellow> Like Audacity uses OSS by default (but can use ALSA too).
<kekk> the problem was with audacity, it just went silent for no apparent reason
<kekk> no, sorry. audacious*, I keep confusing the two
<cellofellow> me too
<cellofellow> ok, so you have an XMMS-based player not working. What about Xine or GStreamer? Or just aplay?
<kekk> me? I fixed it
<cellofellow> oh, ok, sorry
<cellofellow> :P
<kekk> hehe, no problem
<vidd> SportChick, your a freenode sysop? i have an issue
<vidd> nalioth, you a sysop?
<eugman> Would xubuntu be better for running off of a usb harddrive?
<Jester45> better than what? ubuntu?
<vidd> better is a relative term
<bart_17> how do you install : libncurses5-dev
<nalioth> vidd: i'm on staff here, if that's what you mean.
<vidd> i have an issue....
<vrkhans> hi I am planning to install xubuntu but my wireless card which is from Realtek is not detected, what should I do
<eugman> yes ubuntu. I asking if it'd probably be more suitable given it's lower requirements
<vidd> i forgot my bot's nick password and wanted to know what i needed to do to reset it nalioth
<nalioth> vidd: what is the bots nick?
<vidd> nalioth, it is vidd-bot
<nalioth> what was it doing, vidd ?
<nalioth> and there is no way to reset the pass (no email was given to nickserv)
<vidd> i had lost the scripts and needed to reinstall
<vidd> so i have to wait 60 days for it to expire to re-request it?
<nalioth> why was it using tor?
<vrkhans> can some one help me
<vrkhans> how i can install my wire less card
<vidd> just to hold two of my rooms and for some games/info
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nalioth> vidd: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<vidd> vrkhans, what issue you having from your card?
<vrkhans> when I did lspci, I had that card listed but is not loaded
<vidd> what did it say the card was?
<vrkhans> realtek
<vrkhans>  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<vrkhans> this is the card
<vrkhans> I dont know why it is not detected
<vidd> it is detected....otherwise lspci would not show it
<vidd> you need the driver for it installed....
<vrkhans> but in the network it is not shown
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-416993.html
<vidd> see if that helps
<vrkhans> i didnt get
<vrkhans> I am reading
<vidd> nalioth, i dont understand....
<vrkhans> found no solution
<vrkhans> can any one help
<vidd> nalioth, if i remove the tor server, will the bot work again?
<vidd> and how do i reset the password?
<nalioth> vidd: you cannot reset the password for another 59ish days
<Pumpernickel> You want to reset a password, without authenticating to show you have the rights to modify the password?
<Pumpernickel> *blinks*
<rathel> How do I turn down the sensitivity on my Scroll Wheel?
<retour> How to create desktop icons in Xfce????
<Jester45> for what
<retour> exactly I had default desktop with my drives filesystem etc. Than I've installed K3B and everything dissapeared
<Jester45> try richt clicking on the desktop
<Jester45> then desktop preferences -> behavior
<Jester45> then at the bottom is Show icons for
<Jester45> if its checked uncheck and logout/restart/kill X
<Jester45> then log back in
<Jester45> if they are still gone go back and check them
<retour> OK right click doesnt work - what now?????
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> much easier think
<Jester45> alt +F2
<Jester45> type xfdeskop then click run
<retour> Yay! I wanna kiss you! Thank you!!!!!!! What it is/was exactly???? system bug or by mashing keyboard I've activated some magic spell?
<Jester45> it crashes some times
<Jester45> also
<Jester45> if you lose your panel
<Jester45> do the same but type xfce4-panel
<Jester45> or window borders are xfwm4
<retour> Errr about that it crashes - I've restarted my PC many times - this option was like locked setting
<vidd> what...the two panel issue?
<Jester45> he lost xfdesktop
<retour> no - no icons or desktop wallpaper
<vidd> oh
<Jester45> i was telling him the other things that die
<retour> I also have question related to window managers. Which one is the fastest one ? Takes least amount of resources? I want to log into fastest one only to play my game which was impossible under Mandriva+KDE, very slow Ubuntu/Gnome and moderate under Xubuntu
<Jester45> none
<rici> screen :)
<Jester45> if all you want to use it that one game ut everything out the windowmanger panel desktop
<retour> hmmm U mean no GUI but I'm afraid my game will refuse to start! Its a 3D shooter based on Enemy Territory engine
<retour> Is it possible to run 3D graphics apps from command line with X11 off?
<retour> "ut " everything???
<Jester45> you can run them from the cli but they have to have a X server to output ot
<Jester45> to*
<Jester45> so you can be in a terminal and run the command and point it to go to the X server but you cant run a 3d app without X
<retour> Thank you Jester - Sounds a bit complicated. How you would do this Having workin Xfce for normal workstation use and than needed to free all possible resources (for gaming of course)?
<Jester45> have 2 diffrent gdm sessions
<Jester45> one for normal
<Jester45> and when you want to game logout and log in the minimal session
<Jester45> or
<retour> GDM = Graphics Display Manager = Xfce?
<Jester45> you could try a diffrent wm like fluxbox or openbox
<Jester45> xubuntu uses gdm
<Jester45> it was gdm or kdm and kdm is a lot slower
<Jester45> i would like a custom one or xdm
<Jester45> i my self use startxfce4
<retour> So I should google for fastest window manager, install it and that switch sessions
<Jester45> !evilwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evilwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !info evilwm
<ubotu> evilwm: a minimalist window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.21-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Jester45> its a 1 pixel black line for a boarder
<retour> err it will give me some option to create icon as a shortcut to my game file or at least command line to run it or some kinda script to bind it to Alt+F12 etc?
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> i think you have to kill xfwm4 and then start evilwm
<Jester45> you could script it to do thatthen start the game
<Jester45> but i dont think you going to get much more speed from it
<retour> hmm sounds complicated nothing to just select session during the log in time?
<Jester45> it would be simple if i knew how to use sed
<retour> do you think killing some system services would give me anything? But in process manager they are idle at about 0% CPU load
<retour> what is SED?
<retour> Additionaly what do you think about using different kernel? Default is generic what means nothing to me. Should I experiment with 386 or 686 or some other versions?
<vidd> retour, the generic is like "universal"
<retour> BTW anybody here successful installing ANY modern distro on Compaq Proliant 2500 (dual Pentium Pro + SCSI Raid Controller)?
<vidd> if you want to experiment with the others, go ahead....just back your data up =] 
<retour> vidd: Any hints which kernel will be the slimest one without all extra add ons? PIII 550Mhz here
<vidd> nope
<vidd> generic works just fine for me
<retour> looks like I should compile my own - If I only had enough experience
<vidd> i dont run desktops on my machines that old
<maxamillion> retour: i have run desktops on machines that old .... only drawback with the generic kernel is boot time is a little slow, but with the ubuntu upstart system it only actually loads the modules needed by boot
<retour> Thats just a broke in system man! hehe Anyway I had great success installing Damn Small Linux on Pentium 200MMX + 64MB RAM + 4GB HDD. Very snappy beast for typical simple office internet apps
<retour> maxamillion: thank you!
<maxamillion> retour: no problem :)
<vidd> retour, i run 3 servers, 2 laptops and a desktop
* maxamillion runs many machines many places in very different implementations because of his job
<retour> maxamillion: how you make such a remark? I mean IRC channel trick to be displayed this way?
<vidd> retour,  start you statement with /me
* retour spider pig testing testing
<maxamillion> does whatever a spider pig does :)
<retour> HA thank you! extra knowledge is always good
<maxamillion> that it is
<maxamillion> jeebus i LOVE documentation
<maxamillion> makes the world go round
<retour> OK thank you folks for your kindness.I dont want to abuse it too much tonight so back to great search for light speed window manager. Bye
<maxamillion> ahhh!!! i have one for him ....
<maxamillion> openbox
<maxamillion> mmmmm openbox
<Jester45> i said that
<maxamillion> oh ... i missed it
<Jester45> one ahead of you maxamillion
<Jester45> yea i know
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<Jester45> ?olleH
<superkirbyartist> The login manager won't start correctly.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<vidd> please define "correctly"
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@74.12.180.*]  by Pumpernickel
<Jester45> sorry Pumpernickel dont ban me
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: ?
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> Not here, too.
* maxamillion is confused
* Jester45 agrees with maxamillion 
* tonyyarusso Pumpernickel a) I don't think the fourth IP section changes (yet), so the * may be overkill.  b) Note that you haven't removed him yet, in case that wasn't intentional.  ;)
<Pumpernickel> Hmmm.
<Pumpernickel> Channel hopping troll, for anyone curious.
<rathel> How do I turn down the sensitivity on my Scroll Wheel?
<cellofellow> one sec...
<cellofellow> ok, it's not in the mouse control panel
<rathel> No.
<cellofellow> No complaints with mine though, so I don't no how.
<rathel> Ah, Okay.
<Pumpernickel> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 seems to suggest it's not currently possible.
<cellofellow> X just never bothered to have adjustability in wheels, ah?
<cellofellow> eh
<Pumpernickel> Seems like it.
<rathel> Oh okay that sucks, It only seems to happen under XFCE, Under Gnome and KDE it wasn't so sensitive.
<cellofellow> then GNOME and KDE have a control on it that XFCE doesn't.
<vidd> rathel, there is a way to adjust it....
<vidd> im looking into it now
<cellofellow> (please don't expect xfce to have every feature under the sun.)
<vidd> its IS in the mouse contol panel
<rathel> cellofellow, yeah but was hoping for something for scroll wheel sensitivity.. lol
<vidd> is it too fast or too slow?
<rathel> Fast.
<rathel> That firefox trick, doesn't work for me, it jitters like it slowed down but it's doesn't effect it much.. lol
<vidd> rathel, what screen resolution are you using?
<rathel> 1440x900
<vidd> i think your issue is because of the sceen resolution more then the mouse
<vidd> but i could be wrong
<rathel> But it isn't so sensitive under Gnome or KDE, I  think it's something with XFCE. :(
<vidd> have you adjusted the "accessibility" options in mouse preferences?
<rathel> Doesn't do anything.
<vidd> then i dont know
<vidd> what kind of mouse?
<rathel> I've been thinking, maybe something got screwed up, because this was originally a Kubuntu install, and I removed KDE and replaced it with XFCE.
<vidd> well...you could try a clean install
<vidd> =] 
<rathel> It's a microsoft wireless notebook mouse 400.
<vidd> +didnt your mother ever teach you about playing with snakes?
<vidd> =] 
<cellofellow> snakes, eh?
<rathel> But I play with mine every night. :P
<cellofellow> No, my mother taught me to play with snakes by freaking out whenever she saw one and making it entertaining.
<vidd> haha
<cellofellow> j/k, I just couldn't resist the retort.
<rathel> I would reinstall with Xubuntu... but my cd's always get screwed up with Xubuntu. it's the weirdest thing.
<vidd> "they are there to keep the rabbits and feild mice out of the garden...not to poke at with a stick"
<vidd> so get the mini iso
<cellofellow> there are like a dozen mosquitos in my computer nook.
<vidd> do a net install
<rathel> I didn't think ubuntu had mini isos.. lol guess I didn't look hard enough.
* vidd loves the net install....
<cellofellow> it's new
<vidd> cellofellow, its been around since breezy at least
<vidd> you can either dig it upo in the archives...or get it from http://vidd.us/downloads
<rathel> Okay, thanks.
<vidd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<vidd> i have the gutsy and fiesty on my downloads page
<vidd> oh that reminds me....
<cellofellow> it's the mole! Hi grumpymole!
<vidd> cellofellow, you still having issues with fonts in FF?
<grumpymole> hey!
<cellofellow> yes
<vidd> go to about:config
<cellofellow> ok
<vidd> search dpi
<vidd> set it to 96
<vidd> restart FF
<cellofellow> already is
<vidd> =\
<vidd> its not -1?
<cellofellow> that's right
<cellofellow> layout.css.dpi
<vidd> yeah'
<grumpymole> i saw something recently that suggested setting layout.css.dpi to 0 to make it take the sytem default
<vidd> yes...if you WANT system default
<cellofellow> maybe on the higher res if I set it to 100 I'll do better
<cellofellow> 1280x1024 on a 16" viewable should be about 100dpi right?
<vidd> try 0 or 120
<cellofellow> ok, I'll have to edit xorg.conf though
<vidd> no...in about:config
<cellofellow> I'll do that later
<cellofellow> No, I mean to set the resolution back to 1280x1024, I'm using 1152x864 right now.
<vidd> whats wrong with the display settings tool?
<cellofellow> I removed 1280x1024 from xorg.conf and it is no longer in that tool.
<vidd> ah
<cellofellow> before I had either different resolutions in GDM and XFCE (annoying) or I had a scrolling desktop (more annoying).
<vidd> if the font is too small you want to make the # SMALLER
<cellofellow> the dpi number?
<vidd> so if 96 is too small, set it to 80
<vidd> yes
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> I though fonts only came in 72 or 96 though.
<cellofellow> thought*
<vidd> as an experiment, i switched from 96 to 120, and the font got smaller
<vidd> well..then use 72
<vidd> =] 
<cellofellow> :-)
<vidd> yeah....setting it to 72 makes it REALLY big on my screen
<cellofellow> ok, I'll experiment. Things are fine with 96 at this res though, so, thanks.
<vidd> if you set it to 0 it will use the same settings as your system
<cellofellow> whatever those are.
<zs6jce> HYPER_CH  hello are you there??
<Catoptromancy_> I wonder how much can be done with a live CD
<Catoptromancy_> instead of ever installing, just save programs and stuff to a FAT32
<tonyyarusso> Catoptromancy_: I've known people who ran them for weeks.
<Catoptromancy_> heh cool
<Catoptromancy_> installing with aptitude?
<Catoptromancy_> compiling?
<Catoptromancy_> would need to mount a folder on HD as /
<Catoptromancy_> i think
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<lnx> how i can make xubuntu to not save the session and start without any windows on restart ?
<lnx> how i can make xubuntu to not save the session and start without any windows on restart ?
<Ramla> lnx: settings/sessions and startup/ untick 'automatically save session on logout'
<Ramla> then you'll probably still have the old session info saved in, let me figure out
<Ramla> possibly ~/.config/xfce4-session but I'm not sure
<Ramla> removing it should remove any session information, but just to be sure not to lose anything in case i'm wrong, just rename the directory
<brokenthorn> Guys, I'm trying to install xubus on a very old PC
<brokenthorn> It has only 32MB of RAM
<brokenthorn> It went into Low mem mode
<brokenthorn> And said I should install at least 36MB of RAM
<brokenthorn> I ignored the warning though
<brokenthorn> It's still installing
<brokenthorn> Do you guys think it will install ok?
<brokenthorn> Also, I have only 990MB for the instalation, I hope that is enough. It didn't give any warning on that part.
<brokenthorn> The rest, about 110 MB, I left for the swap space
<brokenthorn> I chosed Xubuntu because nothing else would install. Ubuntu needs at least 64 MB of RAM, Arch's kernel hangs (tried nosmp acpi=off pci=routeirq...)... Xubuntu works :)
<john_doe> how comes my ~/.profile is not sourced at login?
<lnx> how i can change shortcut icon of shortcut that is on the desktop ?
<lnx> how i can change shortcut icon ?
<Jester45> please do not repeat your question often
<ThatLazyGuy> i need some help with the startup programs in xubuntu
<Jester45>  what about them
<ref> hi, why would bootcdwrite want so bad to access files in /sys??
<ref> file /sys/module/sbs/parameters/capacity_mode (and others) not be accessible to mkisofs while running bootcdwrite as root
<ref> the /sys folder keeps infos about the hardware and is loaded on RAM, are these acertions right?
<ThatLazyGuy> Hi, i'm new to Xubuntu, i want to know how can i manage the startup programs in Xubuntu?
<ThatLazyGuy> It starts beryl manager(which i dont use) and amarok on start up
<ThatLazyGuy> i want to disable them
<lnx> why onstartup a terminal window is open automatic ?
<lnx> someone know why i can select files on the desktop ?
<john_doe> how comes my ~/.profile is not sourced at login? Which one is sourced in stead?
<Wormy> Anyone awake in here?
<lnx> someone know why i can select files on the desktop ?
<kekk> lnx, you want to hide the FIlesystem, Home folder etc?
<lnx> kekk , no , when i move the mouse and right click i want to have that "square" that i select with him icon - for example when i have on the desktop 5 files and i want to delete them all i need to solect them and then to right click and then delete
<lnx> but i cant select . . .
<kekk> oh, sorry, misunderstood you.
<lnx> kekk , i cant select icon ( like home trash .. . )
<kekk> hmm, I don't know how to help you I'm afraid. I installed xubuntu yesterday :)
<lnx> kekk , just tell me do you can select icon with the mouse like i told you ?
<kekk> one sec, xubuntu is on my other machine in the other room
<kekk> oh I see what you mean
<kekk> I can't do it either
<kekk> in a directory, when browsing files, I can do it though
<lnx> kekk , but on the desktop you cant ?
<kekk> yes
<kekk> only ctrl+click, it's annoying
<lnx> ok so its not problem on my pc :)
<kekk> what's an easy way to share files between two (x)ubuntu machines?
<luckz> do I want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu or something completely different for Xubuntu repository management?
<lnx> why console in automatic open when the system start ?
<TheSheep> lnx: you saved it with your session
<TheSheep> lnx: just close it and save session again
<lnx> TheSheep , how ?
<TheSheep> lnx: there is a checkbox when you're logging out
* vidd wants to remove gdm and have startxfce4 in its place....
<vidd> how would i do that?
<TheSheep> vidd: you want to have startxfce4 run as root? O.o
<vidd> well yeah....
<TheSheep> bad idea
* TheSheep spanks vidd 
<vidd> gdm is messed up in gutsy....its using the wrong dpi
<vidd> if i knew how to fix that...that would be just as well
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! please i'd like to delete my files with only one command, without making them pass through the paper-basket. can you help me? thank!
<TheSheep> wlfwhiterabbit: hold down shift when selecting 'delete'
<vidd> wlfwhiterabbit, if you are using thunar to find these files, hold the [shift]  key while you hit [delete] 
<TheSheep> vidd: slowpoke ;)
<TheSheep> vidd: you can try xdm instead
<vidd> +so can you tell me how to modify that?
<vidd> or just apt-get remove gdm && apt-get install xgm?
<TheSheep> xdm
<TheSheep> yes
<vidd> typo
<TheSheep> but it aint pretty
<TheSheep> slim is pretty, but not in repos, I think
<vidd> im not looking for slim...im looking for functional
<TheSheep> vidd: slim is a name
<vidd> oh
* vidd would rather just fix gdm
<TheSheep> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> vidd: you can start by setting the physical monitor dimensions in your xorg.conf
<vidd> you say  that like its something EVERYBODY should just know!
<TheSheep> vidd: google for 'linux dpi' :)
<TheSheep> http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<TheSheep> gimp hit 2.4.0rc1
* TheSheep compiles
<lphst> hello
<lphst> anybody alive?
<kekk> yeah
<lphst> great
<lphst> I'm having a bit of a problem with a marvell yukon ethernet card
<lphst> any experience from those?
<lphst> i can't get any kind of connection from it.
<lphst> got the proper module up and ip set correctly and all
<lphst> apparently no.
<lphst> fair enuff.
<kekk> no experience, sorry
<lphst> that's cool
<lphst> seems that there's few people who do after all
<macogw> how do you edit the menu in xfce?  right click > edit menus doesnt give any options for any programs liek gnome does
<kekk> can anybody help me get ssh working?
<kekk> it seems it's only listening on ipv6 O.o
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! i'd like to know if under xububtu the key Stamp RSist works as under win, so that i can take a screenshot
<macogw> stamp rsist?
<macogw> you mean print screen?
<slow-motion> hallo
<SrRaven> tag
<lphst> wie geht's
<hyper_ch> huhu
<hyper_ch> was machen all die Deutschen hier drinnen?
<Ramla> wichsen
<slow-motion> bye
<sayers> is there a way to get xubuntu to look like defualt XFCE?
<hyper_ch> sayers: sure there is
<kekk> anybody with freenx experience?
<hyper_ch> kekk: had it once
<kekk> think you can help? I can't connect
<kekk> I can ssh to the machine though
<kekk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kekk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34564/
<kekk> any ideas?
<Sayers> hi
<Sayers> Is there a tutorial on making xfce look like xfce should?
<hyper_ch> Sayers: theme it back to the way xfce looks ;)
<Sayers> where is that :)
<hyper_ch> Sayers: no clue, the only eye candy I done is adding a wallpaper changer
<Sayers> hehe
<Sayers> ill try
<Sayers> installing atm
<Sayers> so just for learning
<Sayers> wow
<Sayers> some nice nice themes
<Sayers> but still not the way it is intended
<Sayers> I guess Ill have to do it the hard way
<Sayers> oh well
<Sayers> it's worth the hour of customization :)
<pAyE> Sayers
<pAyE> Sayers
<Sayers> pAyE: ?
<Sayers> pAyE: ?
<Sayers> I wonder why my sound isnt working
<Sayers> hm it works in gxine
<Sayers> but not with pidgin
<steven_> I offically love xubuntu gutsy
<steven_> wow
<hyper_ch> steven_: marry it
<steven_> maybe I will
<hyper_ch> :)
<TheSheep> then you'll have a lot of tiny little ubuntu forks
<TheSheep> and spoons
<Sayers> how can I have my two HDD's not shown on the Desktop?
<TheSheep> Sayers: settings->desktop settings->second tab
<Sayers> TheSheep: you have made my desktop better :D
<Sayers> I am so amazed
<Sayers> at how awesome Xubuntu Testing is
<kekk> hmm, TheSheep. I unticked trash but it still shows
<TheSheep> kekk: might require running 'xfdekstop --reload' or even killing it and running 'xfdesktop' again
<kekk> okay, will try reloading it
<kekk> still there. meh
<TheSheep> off with its head!
<vidd> kekk, what is the issue?
<kekk> I don't want to display any icons on the desktop, except for one file
<kekk> it's going to be a 'typewriter' for my grandparents
<kekk> so I don't want anything to confuse them
<vidd> give them a little credit
<cellofellow> kekk: open the Desktop Settings, in Behavior uncheck all those checkboxes. Then uncheck and recheck that one checkbox at the top of the panel.
<kekk> ok, will do
<kekk> thanks, that worked
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> Files in ~/Desktop will still show.
<kekk> vidd, well, grandma can surf the net also :)
<kekk> that's great, thanks, cellofellow
<kekk> I'm so awed by NX atm
<cellofellow> glad to be of service.
<kekk> it's great
#xubuntu 2007-08-22
* cellofellow had to help someone with that particular problem once before, so he had it down.
<kekk> hehe
<Sayers> What's the best media player. I will have about 24 hours of music eventually. I don't care if it's lightweight, and perferably not amarok.
<Sayers> I hear songbird is cool but I'm not sure.
<cellofellow> Try Exaile or BMPx.
<Sayers> thanks. I've tried the mainstream media players, something differnt would be neat.
<M_42> does anyone here know what mode ext3 is in by default in feisty???
<kekk> I like audacious
* cellofellow too, but it's not a jukebox that will manage your collection.
<kekk> um, did I just say all those names or was that xchat freaking out?
<kekk> indeed. but I haven't got the need for one. audacious is lightweight and I like that. it's also like winamp which I used when I had windows
<P_blo> hi, there..
<P_blo> im trying to install xubuntu in my laptop compaq presario f506la
<P_blo> when im try to particionate using live cd xubuntu mount my disck and cannot install on it
<P_blo> somebody can help me out?
<Pumpernickel> P_blo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107259
<Pumpernickel> It's a known issue, with a workaround posted.
<sayers> why does the stable partioner fail so misserably :(
<Pumpernickel> sayers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107259
<P_blo> thanks
<P_blo> im trying now installing from the alternate cd
<P_blo> ...it is progressing
<sayers> Pumpernickel: hm
<sayers> Pumpernickel: does that provide a solution
<P_blo> but it hasnt finished yet
<sayers> that should work
<P_blo> i just wanted to check if i was doing correctly
<sayers> I wish I remembered the media player I was using earlier
<sayers> It was great but I forgot it's name. They say it's the GTK of amarok.
<P_blo> i thinl its exaile
<sayers> yeah that was it
<P_blo> think
<sayers> if I had paper
<sayers> :)
<sayers> ill try to remember
<Sayers> why isnt open-office on the CD?
<zials> because xubuntu is meant to be lightweight
<zials> openoffice is... quite heavy
<zials> but you can always get it from the repos
<Sayers> zials, oh yes it's a bit heavy, but all programs like that are.
<Sayers> I use XFCE because it has the qualitys from kde, gnome, and flux without the downsides of the 3
<zials> well, some use xfce because they're computers can't handle heavy apps
<zials> not having heavy apps would be the best compromise ;)
<Sayers> zials, Well, Flux is still a bit greedy
<Sayers> For a laptop that is just for web-browsing I guess i'd go fluxbox.
<Sayers> XFCE is good for Older computers that aren't THAT old but still old
<Sayers> zials, you probably get what i mean :)
<Jester45> XFCE is also just a realy nice DE
<Jester45> i use it on my new machines
<Sayers> same
<Sayers> my new machine
<Sayers> my only computer
<Sayers> my love
<Sayers> :p
<Sayers> Jester45, i wish Enlignement was a bit easeir to get
<Jester45> i dont like enlightenment
<Jester45> i dont like anything that tries to take over all my gui
<Jester45> like kde and gnome
<Sayers> I like xfce the most
<Sayers> and hint hint in unstable gutsy which is unstable
<Sayers> xfce looks 1000x better
<Sayers> but still the same speed
<Sayers> but I hate testing because everything breaks
<Sayers> and right now I /need/ to get some stuff done
<Sayers> well
<Sayers> soon
<Sayers> Jester45, i think gnome and kde copy eachother to much anymore
<Sayers> koffice and gnomeoffice >.>
<Sayers> wow does my Xfce look odd now that i've made it all odd
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<Catoptromancy_> mine is so custumized it hardly looks like linux
<Jester45> i dont know how linux is suposed to look
<VR_> hi all, are the missing menu icons gonna be fixed in gutsy? the main menu on the panel, i mean.
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> right click on the panel -> add new item -> xfce menu (at bottom of list i think)
<Jester45> once you press ok
<Jester45> the config window opens
<VR_> no, i mean, for example the 'About Xfce' icon is missing, when you click on the 'Applications' button
<VR_> on the panel
* Jester45 doesnt see it
* Jester45 also doesnt have a menu
<VR_> right here > http://tinyurl.com/2e52jc
<Jester45> i dont think that ever had a pic
<Jester45> i dont remember its not a bug
<Jester45> plus im not sure what they would put
<VR_> yeah, there are some other things missing, like xfburner
<Jester45> i dont have that also
<Jester45> i dont have much of xfce left
<Jester45> im going to bed now
<Naughtyboy> guys...any1 know how to easily check your OS up time....in terminal or whatever..?
<cynomyS> uptime
<cynomyS> just type it
<Naughtyboy> aha...nice and simple.....thnx a bunch
<cynomyS> also check out http://linuxcommand.org/
<Naughtyboy> nice...very useful site.....saved....thnx
<cynomyS> hey, how do I know how much time has passed in a clip in mplayer started via the terminal?
<bambam> hi
<bambam> isn't there any package for bitbake in feisty?
<Ed933> Hello
<Ed933> I am thinking of installing xubuntu on my old computer
<Ed933> the specs are
<Ed933> Win ME
<m0u5e> anyone know how to make alsa your default on xubuntu
<m0u5e> i have both esound installed and alsa
<m0u5e> an di want to check to make sure alsa is the default
<m0u5e> cause i suspect its currently not :/
<Thirtysixway> When I tried to install xubuntu it would error when setting up the file system
<Thirtysixway> Do you think it's just a bad cd?
<m0u5e> thirtysixway: do i md5sum on the cd, and run the "integrity" check
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! please, can you tell me how I have to set xchat to see the time every message is sent?
<kekk> Settings > Preferences > Interface > Text Box
<kekk> and from that the last passage is Time Stamps
<kekk> I use (%H:%M:%S)
<wlfwhiterabbit> oh god! i knew i had to abilitate time stamps, but i hadn't seen that part of the windows... thank you!
<kekk> no problem
<joseph1110216> how do i check if ubuntu is using my vid card?
<kekk> hmm. I have this quite old pc, I have xubuntu on it. every time I open a terminal window or press ctrl+alt fx to get a virtual terminal window, the screen goes crazy and the system logs out, giving me the login window
<kekk> I can't do much without a terminal so any help would be good
<kekk> I can log into the failsafe terminal though
<Ramla> I had a similar problem which was caused by boot parameters 'quiet splash'. Try removing them from the first boot choice in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kekk> hmm, there's a lightning storm where I'm at, the power went out
<kekk> oh, good, at first the machine wouldn't give any image, restarted and it booted
<kekk> I will try the quiet splash removal
<kekk> Ramla, I see this line: # defoptions=quiet splash
<kekk> shall I add another #?
<Ramla> Theres a lot of comments first, the line is near the end of the file
<Ramla> after "## ## End Default Options ##
<Ramla> "
<kekk> I don't see one ofter that
<kekk> oh
<kekk> it's after the kernel location?
<Ramla> Yea
<kekk> just delete it?
<Ramla> them two words, ya
<kekk> okay, thanks
<kekk> and how do I save a file in nano? heh
<Ramla> if it makes the situation even worse, you can edit those even in the grub boot menu
<Ramla> ctrl+o
<kekk> ok
<kekk> thanks
<kekk> let me reboot
<kekk> nope.. still logs out when I open the terminal
<Ramla> damn :(
<kekk> I can access the virtual terminal now though
<BWMerlin> hi im looking to remote admin xubuntu from windows with a gui so i was wondering which of the various vnc servers was the best option in people's opinion
<kekk> I just installed freenx
<kekk> or rather nx free
<kekk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493983&highlight=freenx+AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT
<kekk> very fast, I'm very happy with it
<kekk> if you don't use the jpg settings but rather rgb, it's not that bad looking also
<kekk> though it seems my old comp can't handle it
<Eddy> hi
<Eddy> I've got problem with gxine
<Eddy> it can't play MP3 files
<Eddy> I installed probably all lib files for xine with Synaptic to make it working
<lapo> hi
<Adamska> hi, i'm on xubuntu and i'm trying to type unicode characters holding ctrl+shift, i know it works under gnome but it doesn't seem to work here. do I have to use other keys than control+shift?
<TheSheep> Adamska: what character are you trying to type?
<Adamska> the copyright character
<TheSheep> argh, that one is covered with  on the polish keyboard :(
<TheSheep> Adamska: I think that to get the behavior of ctrl+shift from gnome, you need to define a compose key in your xorg.conf
<TheSheep> Adamska: but I'm not sure that this is what you mean
<Adamska> i'll try that TheSheep, thanks
<TheSheep> Adamska: here is some howto, I htink: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/compose.htm
<Adamska> I have to restart X, thanks for your help ;)
<PCUser_> Hey
<PCUser_> I was wondering, Xubuntu could get more users if the concept design was similar to that of the OS-X, what does anyone think?
<David-A> there are 3 forces: similar to OS X, to WinXP, and to Gnome.
<David-A> ... 4 forces: and to  prev version of xfce/xubuntu
<PCUser_> I've worked with people who use OSX at day, but XP at night and most of them said they would switch to linux if a distro came ready similar to OSX concept. I thought I should pass it on :)
<David-A> I think ubuntu/gnome is better than xubuntu/xfce re userfrendliness.
<David-A> I plan to convert my dad to ubuntu. I dont think xubuntu is good for him, thou I use xubuntu myself.
<PCUser_> k
<Ramla> is true, userfriendliness
<TheSheep> usability is a tricky beast :)
<Nomemohes> someone can help me?
<Nomemohes> i download the alternate cd of xubuntu 6.06 3 times
<Nomemohes> but always when i do the md5 checksum give me the message corrupted files
<cjae> best opengl ubuntu games?
<TheSheep> glgo
<mattgyver83> anybody here use x11vnc with xubuntu?
<totalwormface> ask your question ;] 
<mattgyver83> How do you setup x11vnc with Xubuntu.  I cant seem to find the correct directory for /xinetd.d/ which is where it needs to be created
<TheSheep> mattgyver83: that's because ubntu doesn't use xinetd, it uses inetd
<TheSheep> hmm... but I guess you can install xinetd too
<TheSheep> !info xinetd
<mattgyver83> Oh crap... i totally forgot i had to do that earlier as well
<mattgyver83> I just got it running on ubuntu, but not xubuntu... i forgot i did that
<mattgyver83> :\  Thanks very much
<TheSheep> :)
<mattgyver83> i feel retarded
<TheSheep> mattgyver83: it'll be in /etc/ then
<TheSheep> mattgyver83: meh
<homa_rano> I have a problem trying to install xubuntu on a partition. gparted sees the entire hard drive as unallocated space, but `sudo fdisk -l` correctly sees the 4 partitions including the ext3 one that it should be installing on
<orbit7> homa_rano, are you shure gparted is listing the correct disk? is there only one disk in the pc?
<homa_rano> orbit7: it is a laptop, and there is only one hard disk
<orbit7> strange, i don't know what's wrong
<zials> erm, you're using the Xubuntu LiveCD?
<homa_rano> zials: yes
<homa_rano> and I originally created this partition with the xubuntu livecd
<zials> the partitioner is buggy in the LiveCD
<homa_rano> but then it crashed without instaling
<zials> hence its usually recommended to use the alternate CD for installation
<homa_rano> zials: ok, I'll try that
<radioaktivstorm> ok...  so I forgot how to get the icons to work in OOo....again. >_< alls I get  is the text only buttons.
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know how to restore the icons on OOo buttons in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: it should be in the configuration
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: in 'view' iirc
<radioaktivstorm> TheSheep: its set on icons only T_T in OOo and my user interface has icons for toolbar as well :/
<radioaktivstorm> and im using the tango iconset
<radioaktivstorm> ugh... an I fixed this on my other computer like 2 months ago
<kekk> any networking gurus?
<TheSheep> kekk: no, we ate the last one yesterday
<kekk> oh dang
<radioaktivstorm> yum. <_<
<kekk> did you leave some in the fridge at least?
<kekk> I desperately need my networking-guru fix ;)
<TheSheep> !ask | kekk
<TheSheep> ubotu, oh ubotu, where art thou?
<ubotu> kekk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anderssons> Hi! I cant drag and drop select icons on my desktop
<anderssons> why?
<TheSheep> anderssons: that's normal
<kekk> hehe, okay. well, the problem is that my wifi signal is too weak. I have one router set up for two houses, need wifi in both of them. plus the wimax signal isn't doing nay good, it's frying the wifi from time to time. what are my options to improve this? I thought I could set up another router in the scond building for a better signal there. is it possible to get the second router to kind of relay the traffic?
<anderssons> TheSheep: hm ok..can I somehow do that?
<radioaktivstorm> anderssons, use select  and click on each one... or open the desktop in your file manager for drag and drop
<radioaktivstorm> er *ctrl
<anderssons> radioaktivstorm: is that a bug or "funcion"?
<TheSheep> anderssons: you can open the 'Desktop' directory in thunar to do maintenance
<TheSheep> anderssons: xfdesktop is very simple, it's going to be more advanced in future versions of xfce
<radioaktivstorm> anderssons as I recall.... icons are pretty new to the xfce desktop. im sure it'll come soon :)
<anderssons> ok I have another question...when I start there is a blackish thing in the over right corner..it often disapeears after a while..what is that? :s
<radioaktivstorm> if you really are bothered by it.. you could try turning off xfce desktop management and open nautilus...should give you the gnome style desktop..which has drag and drop
<TheSheep> kekk: no idea, but that's not ubuntu-related, is it?
<kekk> TheSheep: that's why i asked for networking gurus ;) just thought someone might be able to help me
<kekk> i don't know what to search for either
<TheSheep> .oO( wonderi f there is a #wifi channel... )
<kekk> maybe this: http://meanderingpassage.com/2007/04/15/dd-wrt-setting-up-a-home-wireless-distribution-system-wds/
<radioaktivstorm> kekk this is totally a stab in the dark but http://www.vicomsoft.com/knowledge/reference/wireless1.html
* radioaktivstorm knows not of the dark art of networking...
<kekk> radioaktivstorm, I think the stuff there needs a wired connection for both APs, I can't do that
<kekk> but thanks anyway
<kekk> I think I have something useful there after all
<radioaktivstorm> no problem kekk :)
<kekk> now all I need is a second router, I should have one somewhere 
<anderssons> I have a floppy icon on my desktop but dont have a floppydrive...
<radioaktivstorm> click it and see what happens?
<radioaktivstorm> what device does it open?
<anderssons> could not mount floppy drive
<radioaktivstorm> hmm
<radioaktivstorm> strange
<anderssons> yes
<anderssons> i dont have anything in fstab
<radioaktivstorm> nothing in fstab and it still shows up? not really sure how that happens... did you try restarting the xfdesktop?
<anderssons> yep
<anderssons> any ideas?
<radioaktivstorm> thats pretty weird. im not sure :( sorry. i guess you could turn off the removable icons in xfdesktop...but that only hides the problem.
<laserbeak> hi
<laserbeak> i have a dell latitude d520 with an integrated broadcome wireless adapter but it wont work in xubuntu
<laserbeak> when i choose eth1 (forgot the command) it is detected tho
<vidd> you need to install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<laserbeak> vidd thanks i'l try that
<anderssons> Can I upgrade to latest xfce somehow?
<vidd> sure
<cellofellow> anderssons: compiling from the svn/cvs.
<anderssons> cellofellow: hrm ok..ive never compiled a desktop before..is it harder than an application?
<vidd> you can either compile it yourself from source, or upgrade to the experimental gutsy
<cellofellow> well, once you get all the libraries worked out, it shouldn't be too hard. Will take a while though.
<cellofellow> oh, yeah, Gutsy.
* cellofellow bonks his head.
<cellofellow> You might even be able to use the packages from Gutsy in Feisty if you wish.
<cellofellow> Maybe not, though, it might break.
<cellofellow> Most likely it'll be no problem.
<anderssons> cellofellow oh ok..to bad..that sounded easy
<cellofellow> It's just XFCE is like a dozen apps, so it'll take a dozen-apps worth of CPU time to compile.
<anderssons> cellofellow: ok
<anderssons> cellofellow: have yyou tried gutsy?
<cellofellow> I have not.
<cellofellow> I am not a guy who likes that sort of thing.
<vidd> i have
<cellofellow> (I prefer upgrading than reinstalling.)
<vidd> some font issues is all i have found
<cellofellow> I'll keep my good-old Feisty system here until a little after Gutsy is released, so that one or two bugs can get worked out and the update servers calm down.
<anderssons> vidd: okok any exiting new functions in xfce? :)
<vidd> none that i found
<anderssons> ok...as I understand it, icons on the desktop is a pretty new function in xfce?
<cellofellow> anderssons: you'll get exciting new functions once the 4.5 development branch gets going.
<cellofellow> Which will be released someday as 4.6.
<anderssons>  cellofellow:  ok:)
<cellofellow> Yeah. Dapper and Edgy actually had 4.3.something (4.4beta) XFCE. Feisty was the first with 4.4 stable.
<cellofellow> I bet once 4.5 is pretty-stable, I mean to be calling it 4.6beta, it'll be in Xubuntu.
<anderssons> I have a strange problem there is a floppyicon on my desktop..
<cellofellow> anderssons: remove it then
<anderssons>  I have no floppydrive..and noting in fstab about floppys
<anderssons> how do I do that?
<cellofellow> anderssons: in the Desktop Settings, uncheck the Floppy Disk checkbox under Behavior, and then restart xfdestkop by unchecking and rechecking that box at the top of the dialog.
<anderssons> cellofellow: there is no floppy disk checkbox..removable media?
<cellofellow> umm, that will get rid of it but also get rid of USB thumbdrives, CDs, etc.
<anderssons> cellofellow: yeah..and that I dont want :(
<cellofellow> There may be a more specific option in one of the conf files. Ask in #xfce.
<anderssons> ok
<c0c4c0l4>  How can i change default file manager in gnome from nautilus to thunar?
<cellofellow> ummm, no idea, never used gnome.
<cellofellow> try #ubuntu
<anderssons> c0c4c0l4: heard its not possible..
<anderssons> c0c4c0l4: nautilus is apparently to "baked in"
<cellofellow> Metacity is rather baked in, but Compiz-Fusion works good.
<cellofellow> Wasn't the default WM in GNOME E16, once upon a time?
<anderssons> haha #xfce was not a very nice channel
<cellofellow> they don't like Xubuntu very much and prefer ZenWalk or VectorLinux or just Debian with XFCE.
<anderssons> oh ok
<anderssons> anyone has sucessfully installed iconthemes in xubuntu?
<cellofellow> it's too easy
<cellofellow> unpack them in /usr/share/icons for you whole system, or ~/.icons/ for just you.
<cellofellow> Then they show up in the User Interface control panel.
<cellofellow> Now, if the icon theme is not packaged correctly you are in trouble. (I get some of that.)
<anderssons> cellofellow: As far as I got..I installed two iconthemes but they dont have icons for folders
<cellofellow> They may have icons for folders but they are probably named wrong. (This is what I meant by packaged wrong.) Search in the themes directory for something to do with folders, and you may have to rename it. (Use the gnome or Tango icon themes as naming guides.)
<cellofellow> I've had to screw around with that before. Use symlinks to rename, though, not copy/paste.
<anderssons> cellofellow: do you have one or two examples of iconpacks that are fairly complete and works?
<cellofellow> only the ones in the repositories honestly. Oh, and Nimbus+Blueprint (get it on xfce-look.org) is complete.
<anderssons> cellofellow:  oh is it more in the repositories than is installed by default?
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> search for icon
<cellofellow> oh, and the KDE ones don't work in GNOME/XFCE for some reason. They should work the same way, stupid.
<anderssons> cellofellow: so I can use gnome icons in xfce? :O
<cellofellow> yeah, they are no different.
<cellofellow> No gnome dependancies, just a bunch of svg or png files.
<anderssons> nice thanks! ;D
<anderssons> :D
<KlrSpz> hey guys, I just booted the xubuntu livecd, and dhcp will NOT for the life of it discover correctly
<KlrSpz> actually, at all
<Jester45> wireless or wired
<KlrSpz> also, is the xfce desktop custom for xubuntu? I noticed right clicking on the desktop acted as expected (one of the big complaints that the svn releases do NOT do --- which is to have folder/icon options to add/etc)... I normally run gentoo, so I'm new to the ubuntu world
<KlrSpz> wired
<KlrSpz> tg3 module
<Jester45> what module
<Jester45> o
<KlrSpz> :)
<Jester45> yes its customized a bit
<cellofellow> KlrSpz: the xfce in Xubuntu is customized. It looks and behaves a bit like GNOME>
<cellofellow> .
<Jester45> im not any good with networking but i was just helping you give more info :)
<KlrSpz> cellofellow: ok yeah I noticed it was different... man, they should patch to upstream
<cellofellow> KlrSpz: right clicking the desktop gets you a settings menu, instead of the default of presenting the main menu. It has two panels, on on top one on bottom. etc.
<cellofellow> KlrSpz: other xfce distros do. Or just xfce in Fedora or Debian or Slackware or Gentoo or any of the other "generic" distros.
<KlrSpz> ok so this dhcp issue... wtf?  if I use static it works fine... problem is IT gets pissy about it
<cellofellow> you at some kind of office or school dorm?
<KlrSpz> office
<KlrSpz> I can't stand windows, and don't have the time to compile all of gentoo
<cellofellow> well, I think you need to set up something like wireshark on a neighboring computer to see what the heck is happening on the cables when the dhcp request is sent.
<Jester45> gentoo has binaries
<cellofellow> Debian rocks.
<vidd> maybe you should request a static ip from IT,,,, explain the issue, they should understand
<KlrSpz> Jester45: not for EVERYTHING does it? is there an overlay you know of?
<KlrSpz> vidd: well the crappy part is just about every othe rdeveloper is running standard ubuntu 7.04 and it's all working fine for them
<KlrSpz> one of the devs insists I try it which he's dl'ing now for me.. but I don't forsee it working any better as it should be the same subset of pkgs right?
<vidd> yes....
<vidd> let him try it....
<cellofellow> yeah, the networking and kernel stuff is exactly the same.
<KlrSpz> I'll try it, but I have serious doubts
<Jester45> idk you probly know more i think doing a stage 3  install would get you most of the stuff then binary the rest
<Jester45> but i dont know if a stage3 installs via source
<cellofellow> Maybe try a different ethernet card. Unless it's onboard, they are super easy to replace. If you need a new one they are only like $10.
<vidd> once it is installed, you can always apt-get xubuntu
<Jester45> its xubuntu-desktop
<KlrSpz> Jester45: these days all you should isntall from is a stage3, which yes does install from source
<KlrSpz> yeah I read that on one of the many pages about the xubuntu-desktop
<KlrSpz> but can I then uninstall gnome?
<KlrSpz> without losing the gnome-libs?
<cellofellow> yes,
<cellofellow> but removing ubuntu-desktop will likely remove only a half-dozen packages anyway.
<cellofellow> (that's apt-get for yah.)
<KlrSpz> yeah
<KlrSpz> shoot... I might have to go home and emerge -eB world and build a binary cache
* vidd always removes x11-common and then auto remove
<vidd> that gets rid of everything
<cellofellow> why you do that?
<vidd> cuzz that gets rid of everything gnome
<cellofellow> check it out. We need to sort of fix Ubuntu's rating though. http://bentham.k2.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/media/linux-srom.html
<KlrSpz> yay gentoo wins :)
<cellofellow> And I thought at first it was SuSE that lost, but looks like it's Fedora.
<cellofellow> The three most popular distros are getting the most flak, what do you know.
<cellofellow> They should have Vista in a separate box, just for fun.
<cellofellow> It'll probably have worse ration than Fedora.
<laserbeak43> hi
<laserbeak43> i get big errors when i try to install that bcm thing for broadcom wireless
<laserbeak43> http://rafb.net/p/ywAxaX87.html
<cellofellow> you tried the wiki?
<cellofellow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<laserbeak43> nah i'll try that thanks
<cellofellow> what command did you use?
<laserbeak43> i just installed the bcm thing from synaptic
<cellofellow> oh, huh.
<cellofellow> What's with the boredklink.googlepages.com stuff then?
<laserbeak43> no clue
<laserbeak43> i was wondering that myself
<cellofellow> looks like the bcm driver package actually downloads the driver from a website, the way that the flash installer does.
<cellofellow> not sure though.
<laserbeak43> hmm
<laserbeak43> the first time i ran the installer, it asked me to extract the firmware
<laserbeak43> after extracting it and trying to install i got the error
* cellofellow has no idea exactly what to expect. He's never used wireless on linux. No laptop.
<laserbeak43> cellofellow: i tried this command: /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh and i did get the same error as synaptic
<laserbeak43> about the google thing
<laserbeak43> so it must be trying to download it
<laserbeak43> that page needs to be updated?
<cellofellow> laserbeak43: well, first things first, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure thepackagename
<vidd> laserbeak43, get the needed file here: http://www.vidd.us/downloads/deb/wl_apsta.o
<cellofellow> cool vidd
<cellofellow> you just need to set up a full-blown mirror don't you?
<vidd> really
<cellofellow> just joking around.
<cellofellow> (I kind of forget that joking doesn't work too well in chat. Your tone of voice doesn't translate.)
<laserbeak43> vidd: what do i do with this?
<laserbeak43> vidd: nvm
<laserbeak43> it's in a tutorial i'm following
<laserbeak43> thanks :)
<vidd> ok
<KlrSpz> trying standard ubuntu disk now, bbiaf
<cellofellow> well well, there I go, updating my server. New kernel image, apache2 update, yada yada yada.
<KlrSpz> ok i just tried the standard ubuntu cd, and i'm talking to you from it now... wtf
<KlrSpz> dhcp works fine if i use the networking service from init.d
<KlrSpz> ifdown/up does NOT work for me
<KlrSpz> why is THAT happening?
<KlrSpz> don't everyone talk at once :S
<vidd> KlrSpz, dont know why
<KlrSpz> wtf
<KlrSpz> ghey
<KlrSpz> bbias, i'm gunna try something
<laserbeak43> sweet
<laserbeak43> i'm wireless
<laserbeak43> cellofellow: thanks
* laserbeak43 telepathicaly thanks vidd since he left the room > . <
<cellofellow> drop him a line on his server. I think there's a way to do that. I did set up an email server but I didn't set it up for receiving mail.
<laserbeak43> hehe
<laserbeak43> i dunno what his website is since i had to reboot
<laserbeak43> oh wait
<laserbeak43> maybe i can look in my history
<cellofellow> vidd.us
<laserbeak43> cool thanks
<laserbeak43> his contact page doesnt seem to be working
<laserbeak43> i'm sure i'll see him again..
<cellofellow> :-)
<cellofellow> That website is very much in development.
<cellofellow> bah, ShoutCAST + Aptitude means slow download and pauses in stream.
<cellofellow> (what's up with all the best shoutcast stations being british?)
* laserbeak43 thinks i guess americans are too lazy to broadcast
* laserbeak43 is lazy
<cellofellow> :)
<KlrSpz> ok so the installer totally just wiped out my windows install
<KlrSpz> welp, hope my boss doesn't care :S
<cellofellow> You did it the easy way.
<cellofellow> They can put an image on easily I bet.
<KlrSpz> eh i don't think they hve it set up that way
<KlrSpz> not sure though
<KlrSpz> argh that makes me mad though
<KlrSpz> i just spend the last week configuring it
<cellofellow> sorry.
<laserbeak43> damn
<laserbeak43> that sucks for him
<KlrSpz> i guess s*&$ happens
<KlrSpz> but it sucks that it had to happen to me
<KlrSpz> i dont' know why it failed though
<KlrSpz> there weren't any errors, it just started creating the new partitions and filled the entire disk
<laserbeak43> damn....
<cellofellow> you didn't partition it before hand?
<cellofellow> or in the installer?
<KlrSpz> it asked me in the installer how i wanted it to partition it
<KlrSpz> so i told it to make the windows partition 33% of the entire disk
<KlrSpz> it even said in the summary page what it'd be doing, and it didn't do it
<cellofellow> uh oh
<cellofellow> Gutsy?
<KlrSpz> whatever 7.04 is
<cellofellow> Feisty?
<KlrSpz> downloaded <1hr ago
<KlrSpz> i guess? dunno
<cellofellow> Um, that shouldn't happen in Feisty. Gutsy maybe, but Feisty should be good and stable.
<KlrSpz> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 7.04
<KlrSpz>                 - the Feisty Fawn - released in April 2007.
<cellofellow> Well, that's weird.
<cellofellow> Did you use Ubiquity (the LiveCD installer) or the Debian installer?
<KlrSpz> ugh, this is the OLD compiz... looks like i need to read up the git-src stuff for ubuntu
<cellofellow> Compiz and Beryl are both in the Feisty repos, but Compiz-Fusion is not.
<KlrSpz> figured
<KlrSpz> well i guess i'm gunna go home and sulk
<Jester45> there is the compiz-fusion repo
<Jester45> its works good
#xubuntu 2007-08-23
<laserbeak43> 2 questions
<laserbeak43> how do i tab in emacs?
<laserbeak43> pressing tab does nothing
<laserbeak43> and how do i tell emacs that i'm writting c++ code?
<cellofellow> no idea, never touched the thing.
<cellofellow> huge GNU that thing is. Intimidating.
<laserbeak43> hehe ok
<laserbeak43> found an emacs channel
<laserbeak43> yeah i agree
<laserbeak43> but i don't think i'll fully understand programming till i understand compiling more
<laserbeak43> the lower the level the more i'll learn i think
<cellofellow> so, use vim or scite. Much simpler text editors, with all the power you need.
<laserbeak43> true
<laserbeak43> but so many people recommend emacs
<Jester45> really?
<Jester45> im +1 to scite
<Jester45> and nano is nice
<laserbeak43> cool
<Jester45> for quick config editing and mousepad is good for copying from or something that needs a lot of scrolling
<laserbeak43> i do like wscite
<cellofellow> nano is like mousepad. Simple and pleasant. Also not for code.
<laserbeak43> lol PHUCK THAT
<laserbeak43> scite it is
<laserbeak43> i forgot about all those commands lol!!
<Jester45> i said
<Jester45> nano is good for config editing
<Jester45> nothing about coding
<cellofellow> you did? ok. :(
<cellofellow> I still like SciTE for that better. Has highlighting.
<Balaams_Miracle> Totally off-topic, but i just had to share this gem: "The lady was using a power strip to plug her computer and other devices into. Windows was completely frozen, and she was unable to shut down the machine by using the power button. She mentioned the power strip, so I told her to flip it off. She said, "Ok, I gave it the finger. I feel better.""
<kekk> lol
<Balaams_Miracle> I'll go back into lurkhood now :-))
* kekk follows
* Jester45 points Balaams_Miracle to #xubuntu-offtopic incase he didnt know about it
* Balaams_Miracle didn't know about it yet, now he does :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> Something on-topic then, is there a way to get my numlock turned on by default? Because doing it manually (or forgetting to do it) is getting very boring....
<kekk> indeed, was just wondering that earlier
<cellofellow> My BIOS turns it on by default, but once the Linux kernel boots, it turns it off.
<Balaams_Miracle> And therein, my friend lies the problem. Once the OS is booted and ready for use, it's off. So i want the not do that anymore, if possible :-)
<cellofellow> no idea
<vidd> there is an app to turn on the number lock
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Balaams_Miracle> That seems rather silly to me, an app to turn a setting (numlock) on after Linux has turned it off bny default. IMO, all that's needed is change the default behaviour
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, thankjs.
* Balaams_Miracle cna't tpye.
<vidd> unlike windows, linux does not allow itself to be spoon-fed junk from the system bios
<Balaams_Miracle> vidd, i know. But i would at least expect to be able to change the default numlock status from within Xfce.
<vidd> just follow the guide i gave ya
<Balaams_Miracle> This is silly. If this setting can be changed from within Gnome (without the need to install anything extra!), why can't it be changed from within Xfce?
<cellofellow> !latex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<vidd> because xfce != gnome
<vidd> besides (i think) gnome comes with numlockx
<Balaams_Miracle> If it does, then the guide is very flawed. Why try installing an app if it should already be present on the system?
<vidd> i dont use gnome, so im not 100% sure
<vidd> and xubuntu does NOT have numlockx by default
<kekk> my ubuntu doesn't have it
<vidd> then i have no idea how gnome turns the numlock on
<laserbeak43> can i assign a hotkey to my xfce applications menu like how the windows button launches the start menu in windows?
<zials> yup...
<zials> applications -> settings -> keyboard settings
<zials> go in the shortcuts tab, and add a new "theme"
<laserbeak43> hmm ok i'll try it
<laserbeak43> crap
<laserbeak43> so how would i find the file for the application menu
<zials> its.. the xfce menu
<laserbeak43> zials: YOUKNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THAT?
<laserbeak43> sorry about the caps
<cellofellow> what's the matter?
<zials> it should be on your panel
<zials> if not, you can add it
<zials> right click panel -> add new item -> select "xfce menu" from the list
<kekk> he wanted a keyboard shortcut for it, no?
<vidd> [ctrl] [esc]  should bring it up
<cellofellow> it's already ^Esc
<laserbeak43> yeah
<cellofellow> never managed to get it to respond to just Super though.
<laserbeak43> i already have the applications menu
<cellofellow> is something not showing in the menu?
<laserbeak43> i'm in the keyboard settings menu
<laserbeak43> i want to press a button to get the applications dropdown list to show up
<zials> yea, go in the shortcuts tab
<laserbeak43> but when i try to add a key in the shortcuts tab
<laserbeak43> it tells me to browse for an application
<cellofellow> It never works with just one button. Works with two though. (^Esc)
<zials> yea, so in the "themes" box, click "add" at the bottom
<laserbeak43> i want to open the applications menu
<laserbeak43> im there
<zials> now, the list of shortcuts should be accessible, right?
<kekk> Regarding shortcuts, why doesn't '/bin/bash' work with Ctrl+Alt+T?
<laserbeak43> no
<laserbeak43> it browses for files
<cellofellow> kekk: try `Terminal`.
<kekk> no dice
<cellofellow> Mine has xfce4-popup-menu already mapped to Control+Escape
<kekk> oh, I got it now, thanks cellofellow
<cellofellow> kekk: I have Terminal mapped to ^M-t. (^ is ctrl, M is menta, alt.)
<cellofellow> meta*
<kekk> menta?
<kekk> meta?
<kekk> oh, ok
<cellofellow> the Meta key is on normal PC keyboards Alt.
<cellofellow> It's on other layouts a different name.
<kekk> yep, I get it
<cellofellow> Just comes from the UNIX background of the softwares.
<cellofellow> ^M-Home opens Thunar at my ~/ dir.
<cellofellow> well, I'm gonna go zone out for a little while.
<kekk> hmm, when I try to map the xfce4-popup-menu and press the super, it shortcuts it to super+super_l..
<laserbeak43> zials: http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6596/screenshotbb4.png
<zials> laserbeak43 - you input "xfce4-popup-menu" for the applications menu shortcut
<zials> you'll see that its already mapped to control + escape
<kekk> laserbeak43, can you help me with beryl? I don't have desktop icons nor can't find a way to change the background picture
<zials> once you hit "ok" it'll ask you to hit the key that you want to assign the command to...
<laserbeak43> zials:  cool
<laserbeak43> thanks
<laserbeak43> \damn
<laserbeak43> the windows icon wont work
<laserbeak43> i wanted to makeit usefull
<laserbeak43> kekk:
<laserbeak43> i really dont know what to tell you
<kekk> ok, no problem
<laserbeak43> all i did was install it from synaptic
<laserbeak43> and it worked
<zials> mhmm, do you have a menu key? (some keyboards have it next to the windows key)
<laserbeak43> although
<laserbeak43> i know if you download icon files(i dont know how or where)
<laserbeak43> i know you can load them into beryl
<laserbeak43> i'll look for the option
<laserbeak43> oh yes
<kekk> no, no need to, I'll try to find it myself
<laserbeak43> zials: you mean the right click key?
<laserbeak43> does that do nothing in linux?
<zials> see if it does anything o.o
<laserbeak43> you sure?
<laserbeak43> nah it isnt doing anything
<laserbeak43> u sure kekk?
<kekk> yep, laserbeak43
<zials> yea, the right-click one, its what I use... never found a use for it (my windows keys are set to compose key)
<laserbeak43> kekk: settings manager>general settings>main tab>icon option> browse button
<laserbeak43> zials: thanks a lot :)
<zials> no problem ;)
<kekk> thanks, laserbeak43, I'll try that
<laserbeak43> hmm doesnt seem to work unless the mouse is hovered over the taskbar
<laserbeak43> oh well you cant have it all....
<kekk> I don't find the option O.o
<laserbeak43> what version you using?
<laserbeak43> did you know that beryl is obsolete?
<laserbeak43> it's been replaced
<kekk> compiz-fusion, yeah
* laserbeak43 is too lazy to find the updated software
<laserbeak43> yeah that's it
<kekk> I actually just wanted to try it out
<laserbeak43> i'm gonna remove beryl and get compiz-fusion
<kekk> I didn't think I would be able to get 3d stuff on my machine but I'm happy I got it working :)
<laserbeak43> yeah :)
<laserbeak43> it's suprisingly easy on the system
<kekk> too bad my laptop is too sucky and can't have any 3d stuff :(
<kekk> and it's 4 am so I'm gonna hit the sack, night
<laserbeak43> night
<homa_rano> zials: re 8 hours ago, I tried gparted from the xubuntu alternate cd, but it still didn't see any partitions
<zials> o.o
<homa_rano> do you think the gparted live cd would give better results?
<zials> always a possibility
<vidd> homa_rano, what are you trying to do?
<homa_rano> vidd: I have a laptop that I'm trying to set up double booting windows and xubuntu, but gparted on the livecd sees the drive as all unallocated space, despite "sudo fdisk -l" correctly seeing the 4 partitions
<vidd> when you ran gparted on the alt cd... did you choose "manually configure partitions"?
<homa_rano> yes, it too did not see any partitions
<homa_rano> yet I can still run windows on its partition, and windows sees the blank one I'm leaving for xubuntu
<vidd> i dunno
<homa_rano> it's a tad frustrating
<homa_rano> hmm, it seems this bug is known in gparted
<homa_rano> and the gparted livecd doesn't have it
<homa_rano> time to burn another cd-r!
<DocPheniX> so for some od reason
<DocPheniX> my machine would autopartition
<DocPheniX> but its kicking butt and taking names after manual partitioning
<DocPheniX> lol
<riochico> /leav
<riochico> /leave
<retour> Need help to install my scanner! On Mandriva it was detected as some USB device but I had to pick up driver manually. But here nothing shows. How to see list of my USB devices in the system???
<Jester45> i think lsusb
<Jester45> i will look
<maxamillion> Jester45: yes
* Jester45 is a good guesser 
<Jester45> i figured it was ls*
<Jester45> wow
<maxamillion> retour: there might possibly be some sane or xsane libraries you need to install, its something i believe mandriva installs by default
<Jester45> i never noticed i got like 8 things
<maxamillion> lol
<retour> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a5:2040 Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) Prisa 620UT. Ok it returned this now how to manually pick driver for it? I have Xsane installed but it quits with error
<maxamillion> retour: honestly sane devices are a pain to configure most times .... i am trying to think of a front end for its configuration
<retour> hmm it wasnt under Mandriva? It gave me detected device and option to go with manual config - all with good graphic hmm wizard
<retour> should I install everything I find related to scanners and scanning?
<maxamillion> retour: well, you might need to install a sane library that works with your scanner ... i would search google for the make and model of your scanner along with the keyword sane or xsane
<retour> thanks a million maxamillion!
<ThatLazyGuy> how can i change the default program that opens zip files
<cellofellow> I had a question that I totally forgot.
<cellofellow> oh, yes. Which is faster, a 12x DVD drive, or a 40x CD drive?
<dev1> Hi all! I need to configure xubuntu-desktop and then deploy it on many pcs. The question is: howto close all xfce setting (right click on panel, etc) from users?
<dev1> Or there is a tool like Kiosk for KDE?
<laserbeak43> dev1:  i have no true idea, but i'm assuming that you could create a custom user or there already is a user with very restricted privelages?
<dev1> personal bin dir for example?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> my comp (feisty) today stopped loading gnome. installed xfce - loads fine. gnome still wont load. weird no? same files/resources. still xfce loads and gnome doesnt...
<Ben_Cs> ???
<laserbeak43> dev1: no idea...
<laserbeak43> but i'm sure it can be done
<laserbeak43> Ben_Cs: pretty weird yeah
<laserbeak43> most of my software is gnome based
<laserbeak43> what does terminal say when you try to load gnome?
<Ben_Cs> well, gdm loads fine.
<Ben_Cs> then after logging in
<Ben_Cs> stuck on beige screen, with white small square in cornel
<Ben_Cs> damn gnome. will run kde and xfce instead then
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak43: the annoing thing about xfce is that it's empty on xubuntu install and it's feature full on Ubuntu install and then xubuntu-desktop install.
<Ben_Cs> it's like: it gets all the nice things only from gnome...
<laserbeak43> heh
<laserbeak43> Ben_Cs:  that sucks... sorry to hear that, unfortunately i'm too much of a newb to be of any real help
<laserbeak43> speaking of being a noob
<laserbeak43> codeblocks is frozen
<laserbeak43> and when i run 'kill codeblocks'  i get a message saying 'bash: kill: codeblocks: arguments must be process or job IDs' but i forgot how to veiw the processes
<laserbeak43> ahh the process manager :P
<Ben_Cs> hm
<cy__> hello
<cy__> hello, i installed ubuntu feisty yesterday.. now i want the terminus bitmap font within konsole (kde terminal) .. but i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1864eb81  .. anyone know how to solve this?
<loswillios> hi
<loswillios> I have a question regarding the windows-key (super-key)
<loswillios> I want to call the xfce-menu with it
<loswillios> but everytime I configure it in xfce-settings, it becomes Super+Super_L
<loswillios> and doesn't work.
<cy__> i installed ubuntu feisty yesterday.. now i want the terminus bitmap font within konsole (kde terminal) .. but i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1864eb81  .. anyone know how to solve this?
<Thunderman> Hi, can I install Xubuntu with floppys :D
<Ramla> heh.. xfce isn't that lightweight :P
<Thunderman> Can I install Xubuntu with floppys?
<j1mc> Thunderman: no, there's no supported way to do that.
<laserbeak43> maybe with a floppy and an internet connection
<laserbeak43> but dont ask me how to do that...
<Thunderman> I have also internet connection so is it possible? :)
<j1mc> the xubuntu install image is almost 700mb.  you would need tons of floppies.
<Thunderman> If I just boot it wih floppy and then download from internet
<j1mc> Thunderman: i take it that the computer you have doesn't have a cdrom drive?
<Thunderman> I have CD-RW drive but i can't copy files
<j1mc> i would take the hard drive that you want to install to, put it in a more capable computer...
<Thunderman> Now I have Debian (GNome) wich is too heavy for my computer
<j1mc> ... install xubuntu onto it there, and then put it in the regular computer you're going to use.
<pleia2> Thunderman: so don't use gnome? you can easily install xfce on debian too...
<Thunderman> How? :)
<pleia2> or fluxbox, or a zillion other lightweight window managers
<pleia2> apt-get install xfce4 ?
<j1mc> pleia2: yeah, that would work.
<j1mc> apt-get install xfce4
<Thunderman> It's now downloading it
<j1mc> :)
<Thunderman> Thanks :)
<Thunderman> It's still a Gnome :/
<pleia2> Thunderman: when you log in, did you choose xfce from the gdm login screen?
<pleia2> I forget where you choose, "session" or something
<Thunderman> No I didn't :D
<Thunderman> So Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<pleia2> a simple logout will bring you back
<Thunderman> Now I'm using XFCE
<pleia2> Thunderman: great! fluxbox is nice too if you find xfce too heavy
<Thunderman> I saw that there is also "Metalitiy" and "WMfe" or something like that
<Thunderman> THey could be more lighter than this :/ But is the Fluxbow and openbox so pretty than XFCE, Gnome and KDE? :D
<pleia2> windomaker isn't bad either, but no, not as pretty as xfce, gnome and kde :)
<Thunderman> Of course i want also pretty, not just Light ;)
<test3r> So what's the ~ time until they release 7.1 ??? I noticed it's in v.Tribee4 now
<loswillios> test3r: in october
<loswillios> that's why it's called 7.10
<loswillios> is there a way to preload openoffice with xubuntu somehow?
<test3r> Yeah just make a custom bootable disk. also dont forget to redo your manifest
<test3r> I almost forgot I have some other irc clients to test out - bb
<test3r> nice.  i got xchat up and going.
<Thunderman> I tried to change sources list (/etc/apt/sources.list) but it was write protected, how could I install nVidia legacy drivers?
<test3r> holy niceness batman! it looks ALOT like mirc
<test3r> much much better than stupid gaim.  seems lightweight.
<WaxyFresh> i need a link to a netboot floppy for xuuntu,please?
<test3r> hmmm id help you out, but ive never heard of a boot floppy for *buntu.
<WaxyFresh> :(
<test3r> doesnt mean it doesnt exist, though. Good luck!
<WaxyFresh> ANY method that  dosent need a cd?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<test3r> sup sheep =)
<Thunderman> I could install ubuntu and then download XFCE and then install nVidia legacy drivers easily?
<test3r> thats not a nice quit msg
<KlrSpz> ok so i read you can install xubuntu-desktop and get the xubuntu pkgs, but synaptic is saying it doens' texist
<test3r> KlrSpz > you prob have to change your repos
<KlrSpz> hrrmm
<KlrSpz> If you have an existing Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Edubuntu installation, it is possible to install Xubuntu and retain your current installation. To do so, just go into Synaptic (or Adept if you use Kubuntu) and install the xubuntu-desktop package. There you are! Next time you login, you can choose Xubuntu from the Session menu on the login screen.
<KlrSpz> doesn't say anything about repos
<TheSheep> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<KlrSpz> ? wtf does that mean
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: that means that the xubuntu-desktop package is in the main repository for feisty and is not installed by default
<KlrSpz> yeah, but it's not finding it when i search for it, and select "All Available Applications"
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: use synaptic
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: not that funny application installer
<M_42> Does anyone here know how to force a LCD to turn its blacklight off?
<KlrSpz> thought that was synaptic
<KlrSpz> how do i get to that?
<KlrSpz> oh nm voudn it
<test3r> So - when you are changing distros like KlrSpz was, there, and he's coming from another Desk Manager, is that part of the steps he found online, probably? Because when he reboots he's gana have to dump to TTY and hak a file, yes?
<Ramla> err, you can choose which desktop environment to log on to in kdm/gdm? or what do you mean?
<test3r> Well - I'm saying after he has two installed, after installing the xubunu-desk  pack, he will have to tell GDM (probably) to switch itself off and tell kernel to use XFCE raw instead, Im guessing.
<test3r> I wonder how one switches over the desk manager
<test3r> buncha poop if u ask me he should gut it and start with 704 live cd hahahahaha
<test3r> 704 xubuntu i mean
<Ramla> why switch gdm off?
<Ramla> xubuntu uses gdm
<test3r> OK! I forgot. So maybe the setting is in GDM itself . You could tell GDM to use the xubuntu-desktop instead of what it Was using perhaps (the Ubuntu desk core which I forgot what its called)
<Ramla> Yeah, the session can be chosen there in the logon screen
<test3r> oh wow!!!!!!!!! that shows up in There, huh? Neato. on my laptop I pimped out my login screen, changed the icon next to the prompt box and added a sound even
<test3r> all with the auto-menu thats inside of Applications. it was quick painless.
<test3r> Very slick.  Windows doesn't have anything I've found that lets you alter their login screen. They prefer to have their logo prominently displayed I suppose
<cheesebo1> hi
<cheesebo1> i need http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o but links dead
<cheesebo1> where else can i get it?
<zials> cheesebo1 - I think vidd has it hosted at -> http://vidd.us/downloads/index.php?path=deb/
<cheesebo1> thank you
<KlrSpz> anyone know of any decent docs about compiling the compiz-fusion from git on ubuntu?
<KlrSpz> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<Legendre> hi hi.. which repo contains ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ?
<somerville32> !ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<somerville32> hmm...
<somerville32> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<somerville32> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Seveas> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron, ndiswrapper-common (and 8 others)
<Seveas> !find ndiswrapper-
<unknown_trojan> hello?
<cheeseboy> hw do i play stage 6 videos in firefox?
<protododo> Hello everyone!  After successfully installing ubuntu and upgrading and adding a whole bunch of apps, I realized I wanted to use xubuntu.  I have installed xubuntu desktop and removed ubuntu-desktop, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to remove the rest of the gnome components
<protododo> Anyone have any idea?  If I try to remove gconf, for instance, it tells me that xubuntu-desktop uses it and it will be removed as well.
<kekk> wouldn't it be easier to mark down what you added and do a new install of xubuntu? or is bandwith a problem? I don't have any more ideas, sorry
<protododo> I guess that wouldn't be so bad - I guess I'll do that
<protododo> Thanks for the help
<kekk> heh, no problem
<kekk> good luck
<cheeseboy> how do i tell package to install depencies anyway?
<clefia> Hi. I've just restarted Xubuntu 7.04 to find all my panels failing to load
<cheeseboy>   pidgin: Depends: pidgin-data (>= 1:2.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<cheeseboy> how i force it?
<cheeseboy> other than manually installing 1 by 1
<clefia> how do I get my panels back?
<clefia> i can't even open the panel settings via 'Settings Manager'
<clefia> Why do I lose my Panels once in a while after restarting Xubuntu feisty? I can't start 'panel manager'
#xubuntu 2007-08-24
<ryubahamut> Hello there, can someone assist me with downloading xubuntu through jigsaw?
<atarinox> anybody know a program for burning .cdi images?
<Jester45> umm
<DocPheniX> cdi images are handled by discjuggler
<DocPheniX> its a windows only application
<DocPheniX> as far as im aware they dont have a linux version
<atarinox> oh ok...
<Jester45> you can use wine
<Jester45> and some windows apps to convert/use it
<Jester45> idk why people use non standard formats
<atarinox> think ill just sort it out on my windows box
<atarinox> looks like there's a free trial of discjuggler
<DocPheniX> cdi is a great format, it has unique uses
<DocPheniX> it might work in wine
<DocPheniX> ive never tried
<javier> hello
<javier> need some help with xubuntu
<javier> anybody there?
<vidd_laptop> what kind of help?
<javier> I don't know how to remove a pendrive from xubuntu
<javier> kingston - datatraveler
<vidd_laptop> ?
<vidd_laptop> pull it out
<vidd_laptop> it will auto-umount
<javier> but the light on the pendrive is on
<Jester45> xubuntu is not windows you dont have to eject it
<vidd_laptop> or add the disk mount applet to the panel and make the call to unmount it there
<Jester45> just wait for data to stop traveling and pull it out
<Jester45> OR
<Jester45> open it in the terminal
<javier> just unmount... no need for light on pendrive off ?
<Jester45> type sudo umount -l /path/in/thunar
<Jester45> probly /media/disk
<Jester45> javier, as long as your not transfering data to it just pull it out
<Jester45> once again linux != windows
<Jester45> windows makes you do things that you shouldnt have to
<javier> ok, I thought (as in windows) that first you have to turn off the pendrive
<Jester45> like defrag your harddrive, reboot to install programs, reboot to make the system speed up, reinstall every 3 months
<javier> ahh yes, defrag is a nightmare
<Jester45> just make sure your not copying thigs to it
<javier> ok so first unmount, the just pull it out
<javier> thank you jester45
<Jester45> you CAN defrag linux but its experimental software and linux will only frag to 5% a most like on servers normal desktops dont even get that high
<Jester45> you dont even have to umount
<Jester45> it will auto umount
* Jester45 uses umount and not unmount because the cli command to unmount is umount
<javier> ahh so there is no cache ?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> see
<Jester45> its better
<javier> ok, I'll try now
<javier> Jester45! "Cannot unmount Volume an application is preventing the volumen KINSTON from being unmounted"
<javier> "Unable to unmount KINGSTON Unknow Error"
<javier> got that  :(
<vidd_laptop> nalioth, how long after i take down the tor server will it be before my bot can work again?
<nalioth> vidd_laptop: which IP is blocked?
<vidd_laptop> umm....
<vidd_laptop> 216.155.0.100
<twb> on the feisty live cd, what provides gdm-cdd.conf?  dpkg -S doesn't know.
<nalioth> vidd_laptop: the kline has been removed.  if tor is detected, it'll snap back in place quicker than a school yard bully gives a wedgie
<vidd_laptop> nalioth, if tor gets back on my server...someone will be losing privileges faster then kline!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> tyvm
<jgamio> hello wich app shoul i use to make a vcd with 3 movies ?
<twb> Ah, it's an alternative
<Jester45> nalioth, whats wrong with tor and freenode
<nalioth> Jester45: nothing at all
* Jester45 was the one that installed it
<Jester45> then why do they force people running the server to use the hiddenservice
<Jester45> i just figured that they needed a lot more bandwidth on the tor network and vidd's 2 servers both have 100mbit and we only used a bit of it
<Jester45> mostly running a irc bot and now torrents
<laserbeak43> hi anyone know of a nice c++ sockets tutorial?
<m0u5e> will a more complete composite manager be built into xubu gusty?
<Jester45> more complete? what is it missing
<Jester45> i would hope for a faster one
<maxamillion> m0u5e: i don't follow? ... Xfce4.4 has a *very* complete composite manager
<m0u5e> yeah that would be nice
<maxamillion> Jester45: it is fast if you have the right drivers for your graphics card
<Jester45> but... it doesnt use opengl to make it faster
<Jester45> i di
<Jester45> do
<m0u5e> yeah, i was hoping they'd openGL it :D
<maxamillion> the 4.4 composite manager will offload to the graphics card through overloading mesa just like it should
<Jester45> full accelerated and 2.5x overclocked
<maxamillion> but once again ... you need the right drivers
* Jester45 likes rovclock
<m0u5e> im using a i845 card... -_-;
<m0u5e> its just slow when i resize w/ transparancy
<m0u5e> or move large windows
<m0u5e> will the composite manager ever integrate compiz like features into it?
<m0u5e> like a window organizer when you go to the corners of the screen? :)
<Jester45> i found that mine is slow when i use beryl and 75% transparent mplayers staked
<maxamillion> m0u5e: no, that's not the kind of compositing window manager xfwm4 is
<laserbeak43> really?
<Jester45> but... i would REALLY love to have xfwm have an option to only decorate
<laserbeak43> beryl is suprisingly fast on my laptop
<m0u5e> Jester45: yeah... my computer definitely slows down when im using transparent mplayer
<Jester45> so that compiz so do the cool stuff and fast
<laserbeak43> oh transparent mplayer
<laserbeak43> havent tried that
<Jester45> its quite good
<m0u5e> laserbreak43: try using a transparent mplayer running h.264 media... if your laptop can do it... send it me O_O;
<maxamillion> beryl is dead ... you should be running compiz fusion by now
<laserbeak43> audacious reminds me of winamp
<Jester45> you can full screen a movie and watch it while watching other things
<laserbeak43> so i like that :)
<m0u5e> i use audacious :)
<maxamillion> i can understand not running it while it was under development, but they released
<m0u5e> compiz-fusion has been released?
<laserbeak43> m0u5e: lol h.264 whats that? been hearing a lot about it
<m0u5e> i thought it was still alpha? :X
<laserbeak43> Jester45: that sounds cool
<m0u5e> laserbeak43: new encoding technology? its meant to replace divx, xvid, etc
<Jester45> laserbeak43, its higher compressed video codec compared to xvid
<m0u5e> err its my apple and someone, dont remember who
<m0u5e> steep cpu requirement though
<maxamillion> m0u5e: yeah, they released 0.5.2 almost 3 weeks ago
<maxamillion> m0u5e: i think there is a third party repo with a ubuntu package with it already
<Jester45> i would guess 2x or more cycles for the same video
<Jester45> but much smaller file
<laserbeak43> m0u5e: u running 64-bit?
<m0u5e> laserbeak43: no, lol old p4 2.8ghz
<laserbeak43> oh yeah
<laserbeak43> my school financial aid got me this dual core comp
<laserbeak43> so that's probably why it runs smoother
<laserbeak43> my p4 2.4 prolly couldnt handlle all this
<Jester45> anyone know where to look to see what DNS server your using
<laserbeak43> yeah
<m0u5e> do you know the 3rd party repos w/ compiz fusion 0.5.2?
<laserbeak43> in the network manager
<laserbeak43> right/
<laserbeak43> ?
<Jester45> on a server
<m0u5e> Jester45: does ifconfig give you that?
<laserbeak43> m0u5e: try #compiz-fusion
<m0u5e> laserbeak43: thx
<maxamillion> laserbeak43: what's the graphics card? ... i've seen beryl run on a 333mhz machine with 192mb of ram because it had a 64mb nvidia card with the latest drivers so all the 3d was offloaded to the graphics card... only took about 30mb extra of system ram
<Jester45> humm
<laserbeak43> really?
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> i have an old radeon 9700 or something like that in my 2.4ghz machine
<laserbeak43> this lappie just uses integrated intel graphics
<m0u5e> maxamillion: compiz is slow on my machine though :(
<maxamillion> laserbeak43: hmmm... ATI isn't so good, intel might work if you get the opensource graphics drivers and you have enough ram
<m0u5e> laserbeak43: yeah, the i8xx chips are a little slower
<laserbeak43> i'm runnign beryl now
<Jester45> ati is greate
<laserbeak43> and it's really smooth
<laserbeak43> ati sucks balls for linux
<Jester45> nope
<maxamillion> laserbeak43: actually the ATI *might* work, but you need to get the ati drivers working right
<maxamillion> laserbeak43: oh ... nvm
<maxamillion> lol
<laserbeak43> i pulled the card out and used my onboard grapics
* maxamillion needs to not irc while doing homework, he doesn't pay attention to either enough to be productive
<Jester45> all you need is to get 3d accell and then rovclock -c 400 -m 80
* laserbeak43 agrees with maxamillion, he could have sworn he was just reading up on sockets programming
<Jester45> or a higher -c
<m0u5e> Jester45: know anyways i can squeeze a little more juice out of my i845 card?
<Jester45> nope
<m0u5e> lol
<m0u5e> do you think theres any chance for xubuntu to openGL xfwm?
<maxamillion> m0u5e: xubuntu doesn't maintain xfwm, xfce does ... go to www.xfce.org and put in a feature request
<m0u5e> oh yeah haha -_-;
<laserbeak43> no opengl in xfce?
<laserbeak43> it still kicks butt
<m0u5e> blah, if i use compiz do i have to use metacity?
<laserbeak43> the 3d is nice
<m0u5e> i cant use xfwm?
<m0u5e> or will it be slower then metacity?
<maxamillion> m0u5e: compiz replaces metacity
<laserbeak43> i use and recommend xfce
<maxamillion> m0u5e: are you familiar with the difference between a window manager and a desktop environment
<maxamillion> ?*
<m0u5e> maxamillion: huh?  yeah/ wait i thought metacity was the window manager?
<m0u5e> for compiz
<maxamillion> m0u5e: no
<maxamillion> m0u5e: compiz is a window manager, metacity is the default window manager for the gnome desktop environment
<m0u5e> maxamillion:  okay okay i got confused then
<maxamillion> m0u5e: http://www.xwinman.org <--- check there for more info
<m0u5e> thx
<maxamillion> np
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> use compiz+emerald
<Jester45> got your windowmanager and decorator
<Jester45> thats why i would like xfwm to support decorating only
<laserbeak43> holy crap
<Jester45> so that xubuntu could have the fancy enable desktop effects like ubuntu
<laserbeak43> i just pused super and n and super and m and all the colors are inverted
<DocPheniX> how does one easily switch from say xfce to fluxbox and then back again via menu options on xubuntu?
<laserbeak43> shutdown x
<laserbeak43> then type whatever command it is that starts up the window manager :P
<DocPheniX> yeah im aware of that way
<laserbeak43> prolly not much of an answer though :)
<DocPheniX> but im looking for a more automated way that i could have as a menu option in xfce's menu and in fluxbox's menu
<Jester45> make a script to do it
<DocPheniX> well considering this is my first dedicated system and am still fairly a n00b to linux
<DocPheniX> thats doubtfull
<DocPheniX> unless you have a link to a tutorial, saying make a script isnt very helpfull, just some constructive critisism.
<Jester45> its quite simple
<Jester45> open  mousepad copypaste #!/bin/bash  to the first line
<Jester45> then every line after that is a new command that would be ran in a terminal
<Jester45> so an example could be upgrades
<DocPheniX> right. im not completly retarded. i understand how a script works, i unfortunately do not have a very good knowlege of the linux commands, etc.
<Jester45> #!/bin/bash <newline> echo "upgrade time" <newline> sudo apt-get update <newline> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jester45> btb
<Jester45> gtg
<laserbeak43> how do i update my repo for boost 1.34.1?
<laserbeak43> later Jester45
<m0u5e> hmm i got compiz working, but my window decorator is gone -_-;
<m0u5e> how do i get compiz to use my default xubuntu window decorator :X
<maxamillion> m0u5e: you need to set it to autostart with "compiz --replace" (if i remember correctly, its been a while since i have ran it)
<m0u5e> maxamillion: it doesnt work when i do it from ctrl+alt+f2, but when i do compiz --replace through the terminal, it works
<m0u5e> just without window decorations
<m0u5e> okay ill try that
<laserbeak43> hi
<laserbeak43> how do i set a path for some library files that i've downloaded?
<Acanar> Ubuntu has the nice network applet that detects my wireless network, does Xubuntu have something similar?
<laserbeak43> yeah
<laserbeak43> xfwm does
<Acanar> how do I start it?
<laserbeak43> applications>system>network
<laserbeak43> what kind of wireless card you have ?
<Acanar> it detects my wireless card but doesn't offer up my SSID (its brodcast)
<Acanar> its a D-Link AirPlus. It worked on Ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> Xubuntu doesn't have the kind of management tool you're talking about.
<Pumpernickel> Wifi-radar is decent, and installable from the repos, though.
<laserbeak43> oh ok
<Acanar> Pumpernickel: thanks, I'll have to plug in an ethernet cable and install it
<laserbeak43> damn
<laserbeak43> recordmydesktop never renders
<jaxo1> any reason why the sound should suddenly disappear...? thanx
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<tarntow> i m always having the sound suddenly disappearing...apart from restarting...is there something else that can be done to rectify the problem...it does happen a lot....thank you
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:   http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing  list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get | Gutsy Tribe 5 (UNSTABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@194.105.103.*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@203.101.164.*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!cinn@*.cdif.cable.ntl.com]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@h460c39f6.area2.spcsdns.net]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@nicholas-applebee.roaming.usm.maine.edu]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*u@88-199-131-150.tktelekom.pl]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!ambrish*@*]  by Pumpernickel
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get | Gutsy Tribe 5 (UNSTABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<m0u5e> hmm now that i have compiz-fusion enabled, a lot of my shortcut keys arent working anymore, and i cant start up XFCE settings managers
<m0u5e> -___-;
<Pumpernickel> It handles shortcuts independently - you'll have to set them up again.
<m0u5e> gar
<m0u5e> do you know what application xubuntu uses to capture screenshots?
<Pumpernickel> The screenshot panel plugin, usually.
<m0u5e> do you know how to configure work places? compiz fusion is screwing with the # of workplaces i have -_-;
<m0u5e> and can i get it to have 2 rows, so its like 2x2? :)
<BrendanM> Hey, so I added the wavelan panel applet, and then I made it invisible when disconnected (despite the warning that it could be hard to remove) but then my wireless adapter's name changed, and so now the applet is always invisible
<BrendanM> my question is how do I remove it from the panel despite it being invisible? I assume there's some text file somewhere, right?
<m0u5e> how do i change the number of workplaces xubuntu has manually, it no longer changer the # correctly (i think it has something to do with compiz-fusion)
<scizzo-> m0u5e: you are using beryl or something?
<scizzo-> m0u5e: because in that case its beryl that sets the ammount of spaces...
<m0u5e> scizzo: im using compiz-fusion
<m0u5e> scizzo-: how would i change it then :D
<scizzo-> hmm
<scizzo-> I am not sure really
<scizzo-> havent toyed that much with it
<scizzo-> seems like there are ways to get it interacting with metacity and gnome but can't really say much for xfce...
<scizzo-> sorry
<scizzo-> sorry I can't be of more help
<m0u5e> scizzo-: i figured it out, thx though :D
<m0u5e> scizzo-: now just trying to figure out how i can get my compiz to auto restart in the event of a crash -_-;
<m0u5e> scizzo-: do you happen to know how to detatch an application from the terminal?
<m0u5e> scizzo-: that would be so useful for me to know... is it possible?
<scizzo-> m0u5e: you mean start it from logging in?
<scizzo-> m0u5e: you can use the startup applications to do that
<m0u5e> scizzo-: err no i mean if it crashes half way through a session, i already have it auto started
<scizzo-> hmmm have no idea...haha
<adrian_m> Hello!    i am having trouble after installing Xubuntu.  More exactly:  after installation i am unable to boot the OS  ( grub error 17 : cannot mount selected partition )
<adrian_m> does anyone have any idea what could cause this error ?
<scizzo-> adrian_m: did you do the partition table yourself or something?
<LikeVinyl> hi guys, how to can select multiples icons and move?
<LikeVinyl> it's impossible?
<adrian_m> scizzo-:  yes, i've used the manual partitioning  because i  have other os-es installed  : windows xp  and mandriva linux
<adrian_m> Are there any known problems with the package repositories, currently ?   I'm getting many errors when trying to update the lists of packages.
<scizzo-> hmm I dont get any errors
<adrian_m> i've tried to select different servers  (in the graphical  Source Manager)
<scizzo-> what error do you get then?
<adrian_m> i don't have the  errors in front of me.  Somethinglike :     Failed:    http://..mirror_name/feisty    Release    Translation_EN
<adrian_m> this happens afte ri sleect a new server,  and  it  suggests  that  the list of packages should be reloaded.  And if you  check on the "details"  you can see what is it doing .
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> what happens when you in a terminal runs: sudo apt-get update
<scizzo-> ?
<adrian_m> the same
<scizzo-> exact error?
<scizzo-> I mean can you paste the whole line here?
<adrian_m> i'll reboot  to xubuntu again , so that i can give the exact message .  Just 1 minut e..
<adrian_m> i've run   apt-get  update    again .  Here are the exact messages : http://pastebin.com/d22178a09
<adrian_m> apt0--get   says  "Ign" , not "Failed"
<scizzo-> seems like you have loads of links
<scizzo-> and that the GPG is not really happy
<adrian_m> i have checked main,universe,restricted, multiverse and updates
<adrian_m> where can the gpg  public key be obtained from ?
<scizzo-> you should uncheck a few instead
<scizzo-> so that you can see when the links go through
<adrian_m> http://pastebin.com/m47b022cc    ....  these are the messages  when  selecting only "main"
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> I would reconfigure the links completely
<scizzo-> so that you get it from a country instead of just the archive link
<adrian_m> i'd like to fix the pgp  key first
<scizzo-> shouldnt matter if you change the repos
<adrian_m> i thinkthe keys are  added with apt-key.   but  where  can they obtained from ?
<scizzo-> just use other repos
<scizzo-> the key like that should not complain....
<scizzo-> seems like it was using one link before then it was edited to not use the same link and then it started to complain
<scizzo-> changing those repo links are not really something you just do.....you need to understand them to actually start changing in them...
<adrian_m> i did  not edit any links manually
<adrian_m> i'm usimng the graphical "Software sources"
<scizzo-> ok....exit that program and start a terminal....then resize it so its really big
<scizzo-> run the command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo-> paste the output in pastebin
<adrian_m> http://pastebin.com/d16c0d979
<scizzo-> type: ls -l /etc/apt/*
<adrian_m> http://pastebin.com/d4372f3d1
<adrian_m> i think  i'll leave  my problem  for next  week
<adrian_m> thanks for your time scizzo
<scizzo-> you should really consider to change the sources I belive
<scizzo-> start from new sources in the sources.list file
<scizzo-> and then hope for the best.. :P
<scizzo-> as a example: mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup1
<scizzo-> cp /etc/apt/sources.list.original /etc/apt/sources.list
<adrian_m> i've been changing the sources many times .  (not directly but with teh graphical tool)
<adrian_m> thanks for your advices
<scizzo-> apt-get update
<adrian_m> bye ..
<scizzo-> later
<cheeseboy> whats the command to restart my network?
<cheeseboy> anmyone here decent with networking?
<pleia2> cheeseboy: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cheeseboy> pleia2: got that but how do i ftp to my xbox using a crossiver cable
<cheeseboy> crossover*
<tuxcrafte1> hello guys
<cheeseboy> hi tuxcrafte1
<tuxcrafte1> i wanted to do some gusty testing of xubuntu
<tuxcrafte1> and i tried creating a usb stick netinstall
<tuxcrafte1> but it is not working
<tuxcrafte1> http://pastebin.ca/669186
<tuxcrafte1> that are the instructions i created
<tuxcrafte1> does anybody see what i am doing wrong?
<cheeseboy> what error you get?
<cheeseboy> or it not boot at all ?
<tuxcrafte1> cheeseboy: it hangs at MBR FA:
<tuxcrafte1> my pc supports usb 1.x boot devices
<tuxcrafte1> i have tested that
<cheeseboy> tuxcrafte1: whats your syslinux.cfg look like?
<tuxcrafte1> cheeseboy: you can see it in the pastebin
<tuxcrafte1> the two echo lines
<tuxcrafte1> how wait
<tuxcrafte1> i see a error
<tuxcrafte1> sudo bash -c "echo 'DEFAULT linuz' > /media/disk/syslinux.cfg"
<tuxcrafte1> linuz should be linux
<tuxcrafte1> new test
<cheeseboy> 'DEFAULT linuz'
<cheeseboy> ya what i was about to say
<tuxcrafte1> http://pastebin.ca/669197
<tuxcrafte1> cheeseboy: still the same problem
<cheeseboy> tuxcrafte1: what about vmlinuz
<tuxcrafte1> cheeseboy: there is no vmlinuz file in the new netboot dir of the cd
<tuxcrafte1> i think its been replaced with linux
<tuxcrafte1> they are about the same filesize
<tuxcrafte1> sudo cp ./install/vmlinuz /media/disk
<tuxcrafte1> sudo cp ./install/initrd.gz /media/disk
<tuxcrafte1> thats for normal
<tuxcrafte1> and this is for netboot
<tuxcrafte1> sudo cp ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz /media/disk
<tuxcrafte1> sudo cp ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux /media/disk
<tuxcrafte1> at least that is what i make out of it
<cheeseboy> so is kernel linux in sys cfg file?
<cheeseboy> "kernel linux"
<tuxcrafte1> DEFAULT linux
<tuxcrafte1> is in there
<tuxcrafte1> i dont know about kernel linux
<cheeseboy> try putting kernel linux
<tuxcrafte1> cheeseboy: ok
<tuxcrafte1> instead of DEFAULT linux?
<tuxcrafte1> or append it
<cheeseboy> um
<cheeseboy> try both
<tuxcrafte1> yes i see
<tuxcrafte1> i picked a example file
<tuxcrafte1> default is used for the labels
<tuxcrafte1> and i dont have tose
<tuxcrafte1> those
<cheeseboy> kk
<tuxcrafte1> cheeseboy: still same problem
<tuxcrafte1> however i stiil have that stupid U3 system on my disk
<tuxcrafte1> it cant be removed under linux
<tuxcrafte1> i have t find a windows pc
<cheeseboy> does the U3 remover tiol run in wine?
<cheeseboy> tool*
<tuxcrafte1> dont use wine
<tuxcrafte1> but don't count on ti
<tuxcrafte1> it does not work under vmware windows xp
<cheeseboy> mine has U3 but i still boot it
<tuxcrafte1> hum ok
<tuxcrafte1> have to try it
<tuxcrafte1> i have to leave
<kaslkavich> hello
<cellofellow> hi there
<kaslkavich> hi cellofellow
<kaslkavich> /que
<cheeseboy> can someone help me with networking please
<cheeseboy> ?
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: what's up?
<cellofellow> need to know what's wrong before we can fix it.
<cellofellow> Wired or wireless?
<cheeseboy> both
<cellofellow> what's the matter then?
<cheeseboy> i have wireless internet working now and i want to share with xbox by a wired connection
<cellofellow> so, you want to act as a router for the xBox?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cellofellow> hmmm
<cheeseboy> i made a cross over cable
<cellofellow> that sounds a little bit complicated. I don't think there is a simple wizard for that like in Windows, but it can be done.
<cellofellow> Ok, that's good.
<cellofellow> I think you need to set up iptables to act as a NAT, and you need DNSMasq to forward DNS requests.
<cheeseboy> :/
<cellofellow> Look up iptables NAT or IP Masquerade (same thing) with Google.
<cellofellow> dnsmasq is a snap to set up.
<cellofellow> it will even do dhcp.
<cheeseboy> for you maybe
<cellofellow> and you can easily bind it to just one address.
<cellofellow> no, really, with dnsmasq, you install it, turn it on (which happens at install anyay) and use it.
<cellofellow> iptables on the other hand...
<cellofellow> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cellofellow> it's used in all linux-based routers, like linksys.
<cheeseboy> so apt-get install dnsmasq then im done :/
<cellofellow> after you set up the firewall
<cellofellow> which is iptables
<cheeseboy> :/
<cheeseboy> i dont need a firewall
<cheeseboy> all ports open is fine w/ me
<cheeseboy> Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<cheeseboy>  (failed).
<cheeseboy> invoke-rc.d: initscript dnsmasq, action "start" failed.
<cheeseboy> :(
<cellofellow> you don't have to use it to block, just to divide your network into a subnet so that the linux box acts as a gateway.
<cellofellow> do you already have a dns server?
<cheeseboy> i might im not sure
<cellofellow> that would explain failing because the port was already used.
<cheeseboy> i am running a site off this pc
<cellofellow> I think BIND can forward DNS requests like dnsmasq can, but I'm not sure.
<cheeseboy> i think im running bind
<cellofellow> Those are the only two big DNS servers. Nice about dnsmasq is it includes an easy-t-use dhcp server too.
<test3r> ooooooo month left Tribe5  *drool*  Should I Dare?
<test3r> anyone know just how unstable unstable is? hahahahahah
<cellofellow> enough to stand on its own two feet, but possibly trip.
<cheeseboy> so what do i do?
<cellofellow> this is close but not *precisely* what you want. http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<cellofellow> you'll have to think a little when it comes to working out IP addresses and the like.
<cellofellow> Oh, and you don't REALLY need dnsmasq, you can point the DNS address in the xbox to you main router or something.
<test3r> isnt there tools that do the iptables rules For you?
<cellofellow> I just use my ISP addresses.
<cheeseboy> i miss window's wizard :(
<cellofellow> test3r: there are, but I think they are focused more on PC firewalls than a network NAT.
<test3r> In fact - I KNOW there are tools out there that will set the majority of rules youd want in place.  Whether or not you are doing crazy custom rules is the question, then
<test3r> oh OK yeah I have no exp witha NAT
<cellofellow> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php this looks good
<cheeseboy> you sure you would rather walk me through it ? <3
<cellofellow> I've never set up a gateway.
<cellofellow> I just know what programs you use for it.
<test3r> lol. let US know how, bud!
<cheeseboy> (12:03:34 PM) cheeseboy: i have wireless internet working now and i want to share with xbox by a wired connection @ test3r
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: don't mess with the settings on the wireless, just do the stuff with wired. I think the most you'll have to do is set an internal IP like 192.168.1.1
<cellofellow> (if your wireless gets 192.168.0.* addresses, use 192.168.0.1, etc.
<cellofellow> )
<cellofellow> I mean 192.168.1.*
<cellofellow> blah
<cheeseboy> wireless is 192.168.1.*
<cellofellow> so, use 192.168.2.*
<cellofellow> on the wired
<cellofellow> * = 1
<test3r> cello is correct, cheese. get it going wired first. SAMBA can b a nightmare. ive gotten files to share on that but printer wouldnt go all the way i could see my job in the winblows printer que (the job sent via wifi from my linux laptop) but it wouldnt print
<cellofellow> he's already got wireless. He wants to set up a gateway for his xbox.
<test3r> and im telling him getting winblows to play nicely is hard
<test3r> try it wired
<cellofellow> test3r: avoid using samba for printing when possible. Windows 2000 and newer can use IPP which plays very nicely with CUPS.
<cheeseboy> test3r: winblow is actually easier and i dont want to run 100 ft cord through my house
<test3r> yeah my cups uses the samba automatically. can i tell cups to use some IPP thing? is that in the repos?
<cellofellow> just cause windows has some stupid wizard to set up a gateway (Internet Connection Sharing) doesn't make it any better.
<test3r> cheese > its only easier because of the wizard yes
<test3r> cheese > winblows sucks.
<cellofellow> test3r: you need to set up the Allow/Deny stuff in cupsd.conf, and then you can print to http://yourbox:631/printers/yourprinter with Windows.
<cheeseboy> auto eth0
<cheeseboy> iface eth0 static
<test3r> nonono cello the printer is connected via USB to the win box. im trying to share the printer on network and print to it via WIFI with my laptop which is running Xubuntu704
<cheeseboy> as far as i can get X(
<test3r> and winblows will put my doc in its printer que. then it just sits there. the printer even "warms itself up"
<cellofellow> test3r: my copy of W2K has an option in the Network Services under Add/Remove Programs -> WIndows Components. Something like Print Services for UNIX, makes it so that Windows will server IPP as well, not just client it.
<test3r> omg ur kidding. im looking for that Right Now then
<cheeseboy> im stuck
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: stuck where?
<cheeseboy> /etc/network/interfaces
<cheeseboy> what exactly do i put?
<cellofellow> which tutorial you reading?
<cheeseboy> none
<test3r> cello > in XP it is under "Add/Rem Windows Components"  then "Other Network and File Sharing Services" and the only thing it installs in that group is, you guessed it, that "Print serv for UNIX".   YOU KICK BUTT, cello!!!! Nobody knew the answer. TY! I'll pass it on when needed.
<cellofellow> try this one. Looks easy, uses GUI. (You can use the Network admin tool to do most of the IP stuff.)
<cellofellow> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cellofellow> test3r: cool. IPP printers are snap to set up in the Printer configurator.
<cellofellow> test3r: you should try either using the RAW driver, or the driver for the printer. Not sure if Windows will drive it or just pass the driven data straight to the printer.)
<cheeseboy> <3 gui
<test3r> cello > so I should still change some config on the Linux Laptop then to use this IPP instead of referencing the printer through CUPS how it trying to do?
<cellofellow> test3r: you add a printer to cups with an address like http://thewindowsbox/printername or something similar. (Read the Windows UNIX thing docs to find out exactly what the address is.)
<cheeseboy> greg@cheeseboy:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<cheeseboy> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<cheeseboy> ??
<test3r> OK yep that parts done, & gold. I think I just needed that bizzarrrrr winblows thing injected. Why it wasnt in the FIRST PLACE we will never know (short of Not Everyone Neds It)
<test3r> well here goes nothing ill try printing from Inkscape in just a sec
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: use the Applications->System->Networking tool. Always works for me in wired connection settings.
<cheeseboy> donnt have that
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: what desktop you using?
<cheeseboy> fluxbox
<cheeseboy> come here cause its not crowded :-P
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: you still have the xubuntu stuff? If so, the command is `gksu network-admin`.
<test3r> lol
<cheeseboy> i did pxe install
<cellofellow> ummm
<cellofellow> brb
<cheeseboy> kk
<test3r> damn somehow i muxxed up my CUPS when I was playing with it trying to get it to go. I'll sort it out tho. it'll b a min though.
<test3r> do u think it would b easier to just re-install the CUPS packedge in syaptic and just re-add the printer ??? o wait- I remember there is an HP wizard CLI wizard to use I bet I have to do that
<cheeseboy> help
<cheeseboy> ive been trying for hours
<cheeseboy> starting to hate *buntu
<j1mc> cheeseboy: what's the problem?
<j1mc> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cheeseboy> (12:03:34 PM) cheeseboy: i have wireless internet working now and i want to share with xbox by a wired connection
<j1mc> you want to share a wifi signal from ubuntu with an xbox?
<cheeseboy> i get internet from wifi on pc
<cheeseboy> i want to send internet through wired connection to xbox
<j1mc> hrm... there must be a way to do it, but i'm not sure how.  do you have a router?
<cheeseboy> j1mc: understand?
<j1mc> yes, i understand
<cheeseboy> i have a router but its down stairs so i want to use crossover cable
<j1mc> cheeseboy: have you searched the forums at all?
<cheeseboy> i searched google
<cheeseboy> and look @ some forum stuff
<test3r> null modem? to xbox?
<test3r> geez louise, you sure picked an ez one =)
<cheeseboy> :/
<cheeseboy> no
<test3r> hey in my world OK i got the linux laptop to send the doc, win is showing the doc in que, printer gets ready, and everything just SITS there
<cheeseboy> modem goes to router wireless internet gets sent from router to my room the on the reciving pc i sdend its internet wwired to xbox
<test3r> laptop saying connected to local host.  the printque looks normal except fo the fact that it says "Size : 64K/5MB"
<test3r> if you had linx on the PC running, you can forward that
<test3r> you have buntu on the pc?
<cheeseboy> yes
<test3r> init a new ATH
<test3r> make ATH1
<test3r> set it do broadcast AP
<test3r> ok? then make ap name
<cheeseboy> test3r not wireless wired
<test3r> set xbox to connect to your newly being made ap
<cheeseboy> X(
<test3r> ok same thing
<test3r> connect wire
<test3r> make eth1
<test3r> setup broadcast or such. then connect
<cheeseboy> how
<test3r> cept on wired its not broadcast what is the equivilent?
<cheeseboy> i dunno
<test3r> is not ez. it took me a yr to do with my wifi card inside my laptop.
<test3r> once you Get it though, you will be with a skill that is rediculous
<cheeseboy> its so much easier on windows
<test3r> wait tho
<test3r> why cant xbox get wifi internet?
<test3r> it has no wifi inside it?
<cheeseboy> it has no wireless card
<test3r> carp.
<cheeseboy> so i want to share with pc im on now
<test3r> mmmmmmmm, yeah id say hot wire the thing with a long cat5 cable =(  either that or you need Two ethernet card in the PC
<test3r> er
<test3r> no
<cheeseboy> i have all the supplies X(
<test3r> wifi is going IN to the pc.  OK so you need a card capable of some Raw ish.
<cheeseboy> i have done this from windows
<cheeseboy> so i have everything i need
<test3r> you can prob maek the code in perl to do it auto
<cheeseboy> i can't
<test3r> i mean once u learn the cmnds it will take
<test3r> put them in file names THING.pl
<cheeseboy> X( i need the commands
<test3r> wish i could help ya There, but I havent did that yet. like i said it took a yr for me to do that with a wifi card - but im doing it special too
<test3r> what i CAN do is tell you
<test3r> what you should b looking for
<test3r> which is "setup ETH1 broadcast" or the like
<test3r> !eth1 broadcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth1 broadcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !eth1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !eth host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth host - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !host on eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host on eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> it will actually be on ETH0 on your box because the WIFI is your internet connection supply so you say
<test3r> so your internet IN is prob tied to ATH0 or the equivilent for your card
<test3r> but it Wont be eth for your wireless i know that much
<cellofellow> you want to have the wireless, which should be either wlan0 or wifi0, or maybe both, the the "outside" address of the NAT, and the ethernet (eth0) be the inside address.
<test3r> a addy to a NAT? why is that needed? to GET the internet connecting in?
<test3r> wifi0 is a BASE driver
<test3r> dont alter that
<test3r> lol
<test3r> (these are the things i learned in that yr.)
<test3r> alter ath0
<test3r> not wifi0
<test3r> it will depend on your card that is installed.  Cheese > type "iwconfig"
<test3r> tell me what devices it is showing up and a little first line it says bout them
<cheeseboy> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<cheeseboy> ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"dd-wrt"  Nickname:"dd-wrt"
<test3r> ok so the ra0 looks to be where it is getting the "Line-In" on. and it can see the eth0. that's what you need to setup as sending Out to the xbox obviously
<test3r> ifconfig  should tell you a ton more info. dont tell us all that because I still wont know wht to do
<test3r> but im sure Someone out there has done it b4
<test3r> OK so I can Samba mount my shares on my winblows box through my wifi
<test3r> and CUPS claims it can see my printer connected to that win box too
<test3r> so how do I get this sucker to do anything besides send the first 64K to my print spooler and die out?
<test3r> I installed the UNIX print extension too inside of windows box
<test3r> btw - if I hook the printer to the USB port it works fine. Im just wanting to do it through my wifi and samba
<test3r> ah HA
<test3r> i have to disable bi-directional printing
<test3r> ?
<test3r> OMG ITS GOING!
<test3r> =O    =D
<test3r> leet! Im printing Inkscape VECTORs made in Linux that I opened in FIREFOX and sent to Print
<test3r> through my freekin WIFI
<test3r> and its got a big giant ugly line down the middle that shouldnt b there hahahahahahahaha thats OK though its a Start!
<The-Kernel> ?!
<test3r> I printed Inkscape VECTORs made in Linux that I opened in FIREFOX and sent to Print through the wifi in my house using my laptop running linux
<test3r> the printer? is connected via USB to a windows box that happens to b on my network
<test3r> =)
<cheeseboy> why can i start dhcp3-server ?
<test3r> OK cheese ima have a smoke and then help u sort out that stuff
<test3r> ah Ha thats what you need to b using? start a dhcp on eth0?
<test3r> ok brb.  dont forget to run "man dhcp3-server" if you ditnt already
<cheeseboy> im being to think its impossible
<test3r> dont give up when you're done you will know That much more
<test3r> and not only that - what we're doing Here, applies to any distro
<test3r> so youd b doing this on anything. and it would prob b harder too.
<test3r> OK so I remember now.  yes you need to start a dhcp client on eth0
<cheeseboy> ive tried every method i could find
<test3r> people have to do this when they manually have to setup their network cards
<test3r> yours was autodetected
<test3r> so u skipped all this see
<cheeseboy> ?
<test3r> there is a Ton of info out there about it
<test3r> its just as simple as starting a net connection
<test3r> only it will be a slightly odd one
<test3r> I think you MIGHT want to make a subnet on your eth0 ? It came up on my first search
<test3r> once you learn how to "turn that on" you can add it into your net config file and it will do it on boot
<test3r> i have done this in my laptop
<cheeseboy> i have tried it all
<cheeseboy> doesnt work
<test3r> you made a subnet broadcast out of your ethernet card?
<test3r> set your xbox to connect to that weird subnet mask?
<test3r> you did that already?
<test3r> also -
<cheeseboy> i used normal 255 one
<test3r> you ARE using a twisted cat5, yes?
<cheeseboy> yes
<test3r> kus ur going from two devices that
<test3r> OK.
<test3r> =)
<test3r> jUUUUUUUUUst cheking.
<test3r> then you are SO close!
<test3r> keep tinkering it!
<test3r> also it wont happen right away either.  take a sec step bak think of things try other way of search
<cheeseboy> na i give up
<test3r> ive been trying to get my print to work thru my wifi for ..... mmmm....  4 months?
<test3r> bah   =9
<cheeseboy> print through wifi is easy
<test3r> then where were You when i asked just a sec ago for help?
<test3r> Here I am helping You.
<cheeseboy> waiting for my help
<test3r> ..
<cheeseboy> so all i do is use cups gui select my printer then it works
<test3r> I'm PRETTY sure I had to do more than that. But whatever you say- it's working now so I aint selectin anything.
<test3r> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<test3r> i'd check there.    =)))
<test3r> aw dang it its not a link on the bunt site
<test3r> !dhcp3-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> lol.
<rathel> I've got a networking problem here, I don't think it's necessarily a linux problem, It was working just fine until today, I am plugged into a switch and the light on the switch for this computer keeps flashing off than on. It's not like the activity flash. You can ping any computer on the switch or anything, this has happened before, and it fixed itself, Just wondering what causes that and how do I fix it without waiting for it to fix
<rathel>  itself? lol
<test3r> cheese > Actually, have you tried using that "dhclient" it mentions?
<test3r> rathel > have you tried turning the power off on the switch, waiting 30 sec, and power back in?
<test3r> rathel > this might turn off when you try, btw
<rathel> test3r, I think so maybe I didn't wait long enough, let me try again.
<rathel> It's off.
<rathel_> Didn't fix it, but it did bump my other network config.. lol
<test3r> =x
<test3r> perhaps the net card on the device using that port on the router is bad
<test3r> the ethernet card?
<test3r> try the device on a different port. etc
<rathel_> nah It's the switch I've got 3 devices plugged into it.
<test3r> ok leave switch on and take cable out of that port for 30 sec
<test3r> see if light remains same pattern
<rathel_> Okay, I removed all 3 cables.
<Merchelo> what kind of switch is it, what make? what model?
<test3r> =O    lol all we needed was the one that was blinking but thats OK.
<rathel_> lol it's an old D-Link DSS-5+
<rathel_> test3r, They where all blinking... :P
<Merchelo> if you traceroute to the internet on the computer on the affected port, how far does it go?
<rathel_> Dunno I'm not using the switch for the internet, my internet is wireless it's just hooking up my 3 computers so I can watch videos with ease.
<rathel_> I have a weird setup here. :X
<test3r> then try to ping 19216801
<test3r> and 02
<test3r> etc
<rathel_> I've noticed this computer I'm on is the only light that's flashing completely off than on.
<rathel_> The other ones are flashing but they're not going completely off.
<Merchelo> is eth0 up on your machine?
<Merchelo> as in can you even ping the router?
<rathel_> Yes sir, I'm still pinging to 10.0.0.102: Destination Host Unreachable.
<Merchelo> and ifconfig tells you ...
<rathel_> My windows computer that is also on the switch, shows the network enabled and stuff but it cannot ping or anything.
<rathel_> I think I just need a new switch.. lol ifconfig is all okay. I didn't change anything from yesterday, and it all was working, I mean this has happened before and fixed it self in like a 24hour period from when I noticed.
<test3r> 10?????  why is it on 10?
<test3r> people with confusing kustom chit asking me for help  <3
<Merchelo> rathel_, arp -a says ?
<test3r> ;p    =D
<rathel_> because my other network I'm connected to is 192.168.0.* makes it easy for me.
<rathel_> It doesn't say anything for the IP I'm having trouble with. it lists my other IPs.
<rathel_> arp -a does.
* test3r is having a good question - where is his Lighter?
<Merchelo> rathel_, traceroute from the machine in trouble, to another machines ip on the swicth, not the switch itself, and see how far it goes
<rathel_> lol How do you traceroute again? =x
<rathel_> Unknown host... and on Windows says Request timed out.
<Merchelo> in windows it's tracert in command.com, and in linux it's just traceroute
<rathel_> lmao I just realized I have to install traceroute here, so old on a lil bit.
<rathel_> Just came up with  1  Falcon.local (10.0.0.100)  3004.319 ms !H  3002.494 ms !H  3003.937 ms !H
<Merchelo> hmm ok
<rathel_> and Windows does "Request time out" over and over.
<Merchelo> tbh rathel_ there are a lot more people in ##linux who would be able to help you out more, i say this, as i am now going to get some beer and consume it
<rathel_> Merchelo, okay, thanks anyways, I'm sure it'll fix itself over time like it has in the past, it's just weird is all.
<xjkx>  2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linu
<xjkx> Is there a newer version?
<Merchelo> xjkx, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade to get the newest one, then uname -a to get the version
<Merchelo> and to think i spend my days working on windows server 2003 all day :(
<Pelo> evening folks
<jcs7778> Hi all, Im using the the alternate install cd to install xubuntu onto one of my systems and the installer seems to stop at 47% at the point where it says configuring anthy...  This happened yesterday and i thought it might have just been a weird one time glitch and resolved to re try it today. It has been at configuring anthy for about two hours which seem wrong. The hard drive is working hard and so is the cd drive. I had in the
<jcs7778> past successfully installed debian with xfce, but ide prefer using xubuntu if only i could get it to install
<Pumpernickel> Unless you need the japanese language support, you can switch to a console and kill that particular process.  The installation will continue with the next package.
<jcs7778> no I don't need japanese language package
<jcs7778> how do i jump out to a terminal
<jcs7778> ?
<Pumpernickel> ctrl + alt + F2
<jcs7778> how do i kill the process, just kill anthy?
<Pumpernickel> ps aux | grep -i anthy
<Pumpernickel> And then just kill that one.
<jcs7778> that output a few things, I've tried to kill all the process that it output but they all give me kill: illegal number:
<test3r> cheese > did you get that xbox to connect? did you try 'dhclient' at all to make the eth0 ?
<cheeseboy> no and yes
<test3r> =(  I wonder what the heck is stopping it???  Maybe the xbox isnt made to handle a direct connected twisted cat5 like that
<cheeseboy> yes iit is
<test3r> has anyone did it in a blog, or such?
<test3r> hmmmm OK
<test3r> on a hunch - have u tried a Non twisted ? I know it shouldnt work but would it hurt anything ?
<test3r> also do u have nmap installed ? that could at least see it on there if it will respond
<flyback> hey cheeseboy :P
<flyback> it's psufan
<test3r> PRO TIP:  Do not use your laptop as a tire-stop while changing your oil.
* flyback slaps cheeseboy around a bit with a large trout
<flyback> hello?
<flyback> well I tried, I will just have to walk you thru the issue some other time when we are both around
<cheeseboy> flyback u get my pm?
<flyback> no
<flyback> remind me what we talked about before cause I can't remeber
<cheeseboy> my psu blew up
<cheeseboy> so i was tryn to get 20 pin psu to fit 14 pin
<flyback> ugh
<flyback> didn't you tell me at the last minute you fixed it?
<cheeseboy> yes
<flyback> you were lucky
<flyback> if you put +5 where +3.3 is you shoul dhave blown stuff
<cheeseboy> ya
<flyback> you need to get a dmm
<cheeseboy> its all good now im on it now
<flyback> ask for one for xmas runt :P
<flyback> oh how did you get linux loaded?
<cheeseboy> netboot
<flyback> ah so you did listen :)
<flyback> how many of those do you have?
<flyback> and how well do they run linux
<flyback> I bet better than windows
<cheeseboy> 2
<cheeseboy> linux is faster
<flyback> you know about efnet?
<cheeseboy> the irc net?
<flyback> yes
<cheeseboy> what about it?
<flyback> that's where I am the most
<flyback> feel free to idle in #computers
<cheeseboy> kk
<gerro> hey everyone how the xubuntu going?
<j1mc> xubuntu is ok.  :)  how are you?
<gerro> ah just messing with this new lcd monitor, its rather awesome. Lower res but larger screen and faster refresh rate.
<gerro> fonts are flickering kinda weird think its either double buffering, font caching, redrawing fonts or someone mentioned page flipping whatever heck that is
<gerro> jlmc: hey you know of any nice xfce tweaks involving the panel?
<j1mc> gerro: sorry, gotta go.
<gerro> jlmc: ok well hope to see you around
<j1mc> thanks, gerro :)
<gerro> Balaams_Miracle: yo
#xubuntu 2007-08-25
<orbisvicis> !libvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s-x-u> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<orbisvicis> would medibuntu clash with xubuntu ?
<s-x-u> what is: medibuntu
<orbisvicis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<s-x-u> if ubotu knows about then no problem :-D
<Dragonchaser] [> hi
<s-x-u> hi
<orbisvicis> ill try ... ty
<orbisvicis> heh
<Dragonchaser] [> i got some problems with my pc (athlon 1400), ubuntu wont boot, because it doesn't add the hdXX devices to the /dev tree
<Dragonchaser] [> anybody seen this problem before / knows how to fix?
<s-x-u> so you think grub is not ok ?
<Dragonchaser] [> grub is fine i think
<Pumpernickel> Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Dragonchaser] [> the strange thing is i can boot debian, using 2.4.x kernel or 2.6.x kernel (2.6.x just doesn't load pci device modules)
<Dragonchaser] [> Pumpernickel: 7.04
<Pumpernickel> 7.04 uses the /dev/sd* naming convention, due to the libata change.
<Pumpernickel> You may have to update your config.
<Dragonchaser] [> ermm, even if i don't hava sata?
<Pumpernickel> Yup.
<Dragonchaser] [> hda1 should be sda1 then right?
<Pumpernickel> Yup.
<Dragonchaser] [> but the installer still creates config for hdXX
<Pumpernickel> Is this an upgrade from Edgy, or a clean install?
<Dragonchaser] [> clean install
<Dragonchaser] [> Pumpernickel: i modified my fstab, well, but it doesn't work anyway
<Pumpernickel> Curious; it shouldn't be using hd* at all - it's supposed to be using either sd* or UUIDs.
<Dragonchaser] [> uses uuids
<Dragonchaser] [> last prompt i get whilst booting with recovery kernel
<Dragonchaser] [> is :Begin: Waiting for root file system... ...
<Dragonchaser] [> and approx 5min laters it falls back to some busybox shell
<s-x-u> you have some thing in grub menu that does not exist ?
<Dragonchaser] [> possibly, but shouldn't have happend, its grub config of the installer
<Dragonchaser] [> i normally don't modify them
<scizzo-> the best way to reconfigure X is actually to run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<scizzo-> cause I have a new graphics card and a new screen
<Dragonchaser] [> the fastest i suppose sc0tt
<s-x-u> scizzo-: yes if all the driver packages are installed
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: if you hit control-d in th busybox shell booting resumes ?
<Dragonchaser] [> i don't think so, its not the maintanence shell
<Dragonchaser] [> ill give it a try
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: ctrl-d only brings me back to the same shell
<s-x-u> ok just an idea
<Dragonchaser] [> shell also mentions that /dev/disk/by-uuid/*********************** doesn't exist
<s-x-u> how is de hard drive se tup ?
<Dragonchaser] [> hda1 /boot 64m
<Dragonchaser] [> hda2 swap
<Dragonchaser] [> hda3 / 19gig
<s-x-u> hda1 uuid does not exist ?
<Dragonchaser] [> thats the setup i entered whilst installing
<Dragonchaser] [> hmm has the installer for the command line system been upgraded too?
<s-x-u> i dont know
<Dragonchaser] [> hmm maybe not...
<s-x-u> strange idea backup /boot and create hda1 again ?
<Dragonchaser] [> done this for times today
<Dragonchaser] [> well strange is my realtek 8139 doen't work in none of the setups
<s-x-u> update-grub tried ?
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: in grub shell?
<s-x-u> no in terminal
<Dragonchaser] [> how, when i can't boot the system?
<s-x-u> no you cant hehe
<s-x-u> try boot the live cd
<Dragonchaser] [> maybe chrooting a rescure system
<Dragonchaser] [> the only cdburner available is in that machine...
<Dragonchaser] [> only have alternate
<orbisvicis> so menu.lst in /boot/grub is set up right, but when the vmlinuz loads it cant find the root file system?
<s-x-u> mkdir /rescue --- mount /dev/(s/h)da3 /rescue --- mount -o bind /dev /rescue/dev --- mount -o bind /proc /rescue proc --- chroot /rescue ---grub-install sda ?
<s-x-u> --- divide commands not for command line
<s-x-u> correct me if am wrong
<s-x-u> im no geek
<Dragonchaser] [> there is no sda
<s-x-u> ok make it hda
<s-x-u> you can boot in to command line with alternate cd ?
<Dragonchaser] [> jup
<s-x-u> ok
<Dragonchaser] [> to the rescue system
<Dragonchaser] [> btw, what we did killed grub
<Dragonchaser] [> ... RIP (rest in peaces)
<s-x-u> (02:01:58) ?
<Dragonchaser] [> well whatever i pick in grub menu -> file not found
<s-x-u> you need a reinstall
<Dragonchaser] [> not again...
<Dragonchaser] [> that's worse than installing vista
<s-x-u> yes install again and stop after installing grub without formatting your partitions only select de mountpoints
<Dragonchaser] [> ok
<Dragonchaser] [> too late, format was already through as you wrote this
<scizzo-> can't get the drivers to work correctly it seems
<s-x-u> you are too fast ... first discuss ...
<Dragonchaser] [> sry, twiddle fingers
<scizzo-> s-x-u: I get error "wfb" cant be loaded in the start of the GDM
<scizzo-> which...from what I understand is framebuffer
<scizzo-> just that it can't find the libwfb
<s-x-u> scizzo-: install it
<scizzo-> s-x-u: can't find the package name
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: what are you doing
<Dragonchaser] [> reinstalling base system
<s-x-u> scizzo-: apt-cache search ... ?
<The_Kernel> what's going on?!
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: tell me what to do when he asks for reboot
<scizzo-> s-x-u: well can't find anything on wfb
<scizzo-> or libwfb
<s-x-u> scizzo-:  then i dont know
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: reboot :)
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: then well be back at the strange busybox shell
<s-x-u> then reinstall and delete all partitons and write a new partition table make new partions and no apart /boot
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: already have done that
<Dragonchaser] [> there is no extra /boot
<Dragonchaser] [> ...this time
<s-x-u> did you reboot ?
<s-x-u> or are you installing
<Dragonchaser] [> not yet stimm installing
<s-x-u> are you installing de text system ?
<Dragonchaser] [> jup
<s-x-u> ok
<s-x-u> how did you set up your drive this time ?
<Dragonchaser] [> hda1 primary 19gig /
<Dragonchaser] [> hda5 secondary 1 gig swap
<Dragonchaser] [> used autoconfig
<s-x-u> 2, 3 and 4 ?
<Dragonchaser] [> weren't created by the installer
<s-x-u> so you love installing operating systems ? ;-)
<Dragonchaser] [> well, its not like that i am a noob to linux
<Dragonchaser] [> this system just freaks me off
<Dragonchaser] [> it's the sixth machin i setup with ubuntu, none of the first 5 ever made problems,
<Dragonchaser] [> .... exept for the evil nr.6
<Dragonchaser] [> it's like the beginning of a wonderful relationship.... based on hate....
<s-x-u> I AM a noob BUT linux is easy most of the time if i get errors i can do something useful with the error message
<Dragonchaser] [> usually, when you get errors
<gerro> Got my panel set to auto hide but it still shows a little sliver when hidden. How do I fully hide it?
<s-x-u> my previous system gives me unreadable errors so i couldnt do anything to fix
<s-x-u> impossible
<s-x-u> gerro: impossible
<s-x-u> your realtek is the next problem
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: why?
<s-x-u> it didnt work you said
<Dragonchaser] [> it used to work under, suse,mandrake,slackware,debian, ubuntu
<Dragonchaser] [> well it doesn't now...
<gerro> what doesn't work? what unreadable errors?
<gerro> wtf!? what is impossible I am so confused
<s-x-u> gerro:
<Dragonchaser] [> gerro: my system, my 8139
<gerro> s-x-u:....
<gerro> 8139?
<s-x-u> gerro: you only have to read lines with your own name in it
<Dragonchaser] [> realtek rtl 8139c
<gerro> is that a network card?
<Dragonchaser] [> hrhr
<tetragon> Hi, I've been looking for a way to disable the SCSI subsystem on the kernel used by the Xubuntu 7.04 desktop disk, but have yet to find one.  Does anyone know of a way to do that?  I have a Thinkpad i1200 that's hanging on boot during SCSI subsystem initialisation.
<Dragonchaser] [> bingo
<gerro> tetragon: sounds like a bios issue
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: bingo
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [:  = ?
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: bingo is a game, where you shout bingo when you've won
<tetragon> gerro: Nothing fancy in this box's bios, just date, time, boot order, parallel port, and password settings
<Dragonchaser] [> what about blacklisting the module?
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: are you playing now?
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: well no.... just some brainbug :)
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: how to blacklist a module ...
<Dragonchaser] [> /etc/modules/blacklist i think
<Dragonchaser] [> ermm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<s-x-u> tetragon:  luck with the blacklist
<tetragon> s-x-u: How do I do that from the boot prompt?
<Dragonchaser] [> tetragon: boot rescue system
<Dragonchaser] [> mount partition to /mnt
<Dragonchaser] [> modify the file using nano or sth
<tetragon> Dragonchaser] [: Nothing has been installed yet.
<Dragonchaser] [> oh...
<s-x-u> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tetragon> Dragonchaser] [: I can't get the desktop installer disk to boot (and I verified the burn)
<Dragonchaser] [> tetragon: why not?
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: installing grub
<tetragon> Dragonchaser] [: Hangs during SCSI subsystem initialisation
<s-x-u> ok
<Dragonchaser] [> tetragon: tried alternate install
<tetragon> Dragonchaser] [: Waiting for the disk burn
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: rebooting....
<s-x-u> is there a no scsi option
<tetragon> s-x-u: Haven't found one yet
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Dragonchaser] [> ....
<gerro> s-x-u: that is what I was saying probably a no scsi option in his bios
<Dragonchaser] [> no chance...
<tetragon> gerro: This box does not have SCSI
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: hangs again
<s-x-u> what is the message
<Dragonchaser] [> Waiting for root file system... ...
<tetragon> s-x-u: [245.568410]  SCSI subsystem initialized
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: well wait lets goolge
<s-x-u> google
<s-x-u> tetragon: is your harddrive scsi ?
<tetragon> s-x-u: No, IDE, 20GB
<Dragonchaser] [> s-x-u: alrady did that...
<Dragonchaser] [> no chance...
<tetragon> s-x-u: This system boots DSL
<Dragonchaser] [> ill give it another try tomorry
<Dragonchaser] [> tomorrow, i am too tired
<Dragonchaser] [> n8i
<s-x-u> ok
<s-x-u> read the log ...
<s-x-u> of this channel
<s-x-u> maybe i find something in dutch
<s-x-u> tetragon: so theoretically you can install
<tetragon> s-x-u: In theory.  (The alternate burn is verifying now)
<s-x-u> im looking for a way to skip scsi detection because the alternate scans also for scsi
<tetragon> But at least the alternate disk has a nicer installer
<gerro> hey in ubuntu there is a run option in the menu, what does that load? I'm going to add a key combo for super + r and remove desktop icons & panels to save resouces
<s-x-u> --disable=scsi
<tetragon> Hrm... What comes after SCSI in the typical Xubuntu boot?
<s-x-u> tetragon: you have to do include that option manually in the live cd menu with f6 i think --disable scsi
<tetragon> The boot is still hanging, but this time at the message before the SCSI one
<s-x-u> tetragon: what is that message ?
<tetragon> s-x-u: [   41.973295]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 10, io mem 0x82400000
<tetragon> This is the message that used to immediately precede the SCSI message
<tetragon> But it is now the final message
<tetragon> What is typically loaded after SCSI?
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] [: you need a live cd http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/806681.html
<s-x-u> tetragon:  i dont know i ll give you another option
<s-x-u> --disable=parallel,serial,usb,scsi,pcmcia try this and tell me what happens
<tetragon> Hangs at the same point it did with just --disable=scsi
<cellofellow> wouldn't that be noscsi on a kernel options line?
<tetragon> cellofellow: Tried that earlier with no effect
<s-x-u> cellofellow: is it --disable=noscsi ?
<cellofellow> should just be noscsi, you can also set things like noapm or nousb, etc.
<s-x-u> so it should be --noscsi
<cellofellow> no, just noscsi
<cellofellow> on the kernel options. the kernel doesn't need -- things.
<s-x-u> tetragon: read that
<tetragon> Trying "noscsi nousb noapm"
<s-x-u> ok
<tetragon> Still hanging after the ohci_hcd status message comes up
<s-x-u> grrrrr
<tetragon> What does the Xubuntu installer kernel normally load after "SCSI subsystem initialized" is displayed?
<s-x-u> i dont know someone else ?
<tetragon> If I can find that out, I can try disabling that
<cellofellow> yeah, if the scsi is working (seems like it from that message) you are barking up the wrong tree.
<cellofellow> do remove quiet and splash from the boot options
<tetragon> cellofellow: How else do you think I got those boot messages?
<cellofellow> maybe there is even an option like verbose that will give you more messages
<tetragon> cellofellow: I loathe and despise boot splashes
<cellofellow> of course slap(self)
<s-x-u>   Mount virtual filesystems.    Start udevd to handle device node creation, etc.    Create base device nodes by tickling the parts of /sys that reflect the platform.    Load essential modules from /etc/mkinitramfs/modules (and other force_load calls).    Walk the PCI /sys tree for hard-drive devices and tickle those, also tickle the IDE, SCSI and i2o buses. Other buses aren't known to contain drives we support for the root filesystem.    Attempt h
<s-x-u> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UdevRoadmap
<tetragon> Bah, noudev didn't help this system
<s-x-u> udev is the detection program
<s-x-u> :)
<tetragon> I've dealt with systems that would only boot with that option
<tetragon> Hrm... looking at the dmesg output of another system, it loaded USB mass storage devices and the actual IDE disks after loading SCSI
<s-x-u> i ll look in mine too smart idea
<cellofellow> udev actually isn't the detection program
<tetragon> Didn't they change IDE subsystems with 7.04?
<cellofellow> I think it uses scsi emulation like everything else (sata, usb, etc.).
<s-x-u> is it ?
<cellofellow> udev is userspace, while the actual device detection is happening in kernelspace.
<tetragon> udev replaced hotplug
<cellofellow> s-x-u: I thought it was, but maybe not. I thought it was something to do with linux 2.6.20
<s-x-u> i think tetragon is right
<cellofellow> udev replaced devfs
<cellofellow> I think hotplug is still there.
<cellofellow> josh@josh:~$ dmesg | grep hotplug
<cellofellow> [   32.384000]  pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
<cellofellow> odd that that was it
<s-x-u> ok we know it now
<s-x-u> tetragon: what is your next step
<tetragon> s-x-u: I've grabbed a 6.10 Edubuntu install disk.  I'll see if it can boot
<tetragon> So, the 6.10 installer disk hangs at the same point in the boot process
<tetragon> However, I got it to boot with "noapic nolapci pci=conf2"
<tetragon> Options that didn't work with 7.04 when I tried them in two groups
<s-x-u> no plug and play ? i dont no the exact word
<tetragon> Got 7.04 alternate to boot with "noapic nolapic pci=conf2"
<tetragon> Now the system is locking up during the installer's hardware detection
<s-x-u> aargh
<s-x-u> is there a possibility to only boot and read the logs ?
<s-x-u> maybe you can find something then
<tetragon> Give me a moment, I think this time I have the option to disable the item it was locking up on enabled
<tetragon> It has now passed the hardware autodetection.  The current kernel command line is:
<tetragon> noapic nolapic pci=conf2 hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<s-x-u> now trying to install again ?
<tetragon> Erm... it can't find the built in NIC
<s-x-u> nic = ?
<tetragon> Network Interface Card
<s-x-u> disable networking
<tetragon> I'll deal with it later
<tetragon> Thankfully this laptop isn't a netinstall
<s-x-u> im going to bed - i think you ll get it done
<s-x-u> zzz...
<cellofellow> tetragon: I think you've a goofy motherboard or something, if you have trouble with every single piece of hardware on your box.
<s-x-u> it can also be the kernel ...zzz
<cellofellow> maybe a different distribution (with a different build of the kernel) would work better.
<cellofellow> yay! My buddy maxamillion is here!
<tetragon> If much more goes wrong with this install, I'm burning a set of Debian DVDs.  I don't trust this thing to my usual netinstall.
<s-x-u> yes but if it is installed then he can also use the updatemanager
<maxamillion> hi hi
<maxamillion> tetragon: debian = win
<inet_dude> Hi, i've installed xubuntu/compiz/beryl.
<inet_dude> without problems- but still no eyecandy. what gives? :(
<cellofellow> which one, compiz or beryl? or compiz-fusion?
<cellofellow> inet_dude: you have to turn them on
<s-x-u> $ compiz --replace
<tetragon> maxamillion: Debian is my preferred distro.
<neozen> tetragon: running etch?
<inet_dude> well, first beryl- usually running beryl-manager on windows'll bring up the systray icon and from there it'll automatically load beryl. but its a no-go. then i tried compiz.
<tetragon> neozen: Depends upon the system
<neozen> tetragon: ah
<tetragon> neozen: I have sarge, etch, and sid
<maxamillion> tetragon: http://maxamillion.googlepages.com <--- all about me and my opinions about debian ... etc :)
<inet_dude> And so far, the only fancy thing it seems to do is allow me to use shadows and transparency on windows
<neozen> tetragon: which one's sid again?
<s-x-u> zzz
<tetragon> neozen: unstable
<maxamillion> neozen: the unstable branch
<neozen> ah
<cellofellow> maxamillion: you need to keep psuedogen.blogspot.com going more often.
<tetragon> neozen: Although on that box, I'll also occasionally add in a sprinkling of experimental
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yes, there is a link to my blog on my google page and i plan to blog more often, i believe i will have a post by monday :)
<neozen> heh
<neozen> maxamillion: you're google page?
<neozen> *your
<neozen> maxamillion: dost thou work for google?
<maxamillion> neozen: http://maxamillion.googlepages.com
<inet_dude> ok, i have to turn 'em on- but where exactly is the program/setting? I've never used xfce before. am familiar with gnome's gconf-editor though.
<maxamillion> neozen: heh ... if i become a lucky human being i might one day, but currently i am still a college student
<tetragon> http://tentra.googlepages.com is mostly used as a dumping place for LedgerSMB screenshots
<cellofellow> neozen: that's a dream of his though.
* maxamillion would love to code python for google
<neozen> ahh... I see... google got into the free web hosting thing
<maxamillion> tetragon: LedgerSMB?
* maxamillion checks tetragon's googlepage
* neozen would be interested in learning python period
<tetragon> maxamillion: A fork of SQL-Ledger
<neozen> ...am working my way through dive into python
<neozen> ...taking for-##@$@#-ever
<neozen> ...damn java job getting in my way
<tetragon> maxamillion: I don't actually link to them on any of the pages
<inet_dude> ok, am getting this message: beryl: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0 when i run beryl
<maxamillion> tetragon: lol
<tetragon> maxamillion: Instead there is stuff like this http://tentra.googlepages.com/lsmb-expiry-display.png laying about that I use to show the other developers
<neozen> maxamillion: if it helps at all.. that would be my dream as well
<inet_dude> all the texts passes though. i mean the GLX_* stuff.
<neozen> maxamillion: but... I graduated... and now have a job... coding java
<maxamillion> neozen: dive into python is a good book, i actually only got half way through it and then wrote a compiler in python
<neozen> maxamillion: lol
<maxamillion> neozen: that seems to be what most of my friends are doing as well
<tetragon> neozen: I didn't use "Dive into Python".  I just used the Python tutorial (back in the 2.3 days) and rewrote a 400 line shell script.
<neozen> maxamillion: must've been the best-formatted compiler ever
<neozen> .....what gives w/ all the no such nick/channel msgs?
<neozen> server go boom or something?
<maxamillion> i am actually looking into doing some wiki development ... i told myself i was going to write pyGTK apps but i got lazy and didn't learn pyGTK
<neozen> maxamillion: on the suggestion of my friends... I would say use wxwidgets instead
<tetragon> Who cares about pyGTK when Python already has a much more useful curses module
<neozen> maxamillion: seems to translate better cross-platform
<maxamillion> neozen: it was well formatted and very well documented but technically it wasn't a compiler by definition ... it would generate an object file full of assembly and then you had to assemble it... but it was a fun experience and a good project for my class, i got a B on the assignment :)
<neozen> tetragon: lol
<neozen> maxamillion: eheheehe
<maxamillion> tetragon: actually curses is something i do plan to learn instead of pygtk, or atleast before i learn pygtk
<neozen> maxamillion: the compiler we wrote in my compiler class was in java, it ended up making properly formatted assembly code that got fed through the gnu assembler
<maxamillion> tetragon: do you have any good python curses tutorials/documentation i could reference in my quest?
* cellofellow thinks he'll stick to wxPython for now.
<maxamillion> neozen: yup, same way ours was
<neozen> cellofellow: ::nods::
<maxamillion> cellofellow: its a respectable gui toolkit
<neozen> cellofellow: have heard many good things about it
<cellofellow> I need my stuff to run exactly the same on both windows and linux.
<cellofellow> only wx gives me that one.
<neozen> cellofellow: haven't drank the kool-aid myself though yet
<tetragon> maxamillion: I used the API docs on python.org
<maxamillion> tetragon: oh .. heh, makes sense
* maxamillion fails
<tetragon> maxamillion: And the documentation for ncurses (the C manpages)
<maxamillion> ahhhh good ol' C ... the elegance that can't be denied but the language i prefer not to code in (i learned to love and hate it during my unix systems programming course)
<neozen> within the next month I want to write a lighter weight googlizer in python for the xfce4-panel.... anyone think that's TOO ambitious?
<tetragon> I recently wrote part of a print driver in Perl.  It was painful.  Should have been C.
<neozen> hardest part will be snagging contents of the clipboard for X
<maxamillion> neozen: lighter weight plugin written in python for xfce? ... most xfce panel plugins are written in C
<maxamillion> tetragon: perl is painful ... i learned enough to know i don't want to code in it
<neozen> maxamillion: ehehehe
<neozen> maxamillion: perhaps... but I'm not a C kind of guy.... not yet
<neozen> maxamillion: and I've heard some horror stories about documentation for X
<neozen> scary!!!!
<cellofellow> That's why there are toolkits
<tetragon> maxamillion: $data |= ($xbm->xybit($x, 8*($row - 1) + (8 - $bit)*2 + 1) << ($bit - 1));
<maxamillion> neozen: its not entirely a bad thing, i personally thing python is plenty light and fast for a plugin and even application programming ... i personally think C should be left to systems programming
<neozen> maxamillion: I feel the same...
<cellofellow> I dunno, system-config-printer could be faster.
<neozen> maxamillion: though I do love bit twiddling
<tetragon> Perl is painful for bit twiddling
<cellofellow> Now, if you think Python is slow at all, Perl is really slow on my box.
<neozen> thus the C for bit-twiddling
<tetragon> Most of the rest of the code isn't bit-twiddling, so it wasn't worth it to go XS
<maxamillion> C is a very good language, but its a systems level language for kernels, drivers, and server daemons ... and thus i don't code in it unless i have to (since i'm not really a systems programmer for fun)
<maxamillion> also add "anything that needs to be fast" to the list
* cellofellow is glad Python has SWIG, so you can easily make C/C++ modules for Python.
<neozen> soo many ways to gank the textual contents of the X clipboard in python.... anyone have a simple clean idea for doing it?
<neozen> preferably one that plays nice w/ xfce and won't require nasty things like gnome or kde bindings?
<maxamillion> neozen: i don't know off the top of my head but i'm sure there is a method for that in python-xlib
<neozen> python-xlib... gotcha
<neozen> lol... "maintainer still wanted" in bright red @ the top of the documentation for python-xlib
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, its a little depricated but pypanel (my favorite minimalist system panel) is written in it without issue
<neozen> hmm...
<neozen> not seeing anything in there
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> gah!!!! my internet is so slow!!!
<maxamillion> neozen: hey, not to be a nag but do you mind if we take this to #xubuntu-offtopic ?
<tetragon> A few years back I used a window manager that used Python and python-xlib for its configuration system.  I used that to do fancy opacity follows focus back before the days of compiz, beryl, and Xorg
<neozen> maxamillion: no problem at all
<maxamillion> tetragon: (can we also move this to #xubuntu-offtopic) do you by any chance remember the name of it? ... i would love to check it out
<laserbeak43> hi
<laserbeak43> ccan someone please tell me how to set a path variabl?
<laserbeak43> variable?
<laserbeak43> i want to add a folder in my home directory
<tetragon> export PATH=~/bin:${PATH}
<laserbeak43> so i don't have to manualy add it everytime i write a program
<laserbeak43> what does that do? send it to /bin?
<tetragon> You can add that to .bashrc and .bash_profile
<tetragon> And that prefixes the existing $PATH with ~/bin
<laserbeak43> dont remember much about bash files
<tetragon> So it checks the ~/bin directory first
<laserbeak43> crap
<laserbeak43> u just confused the hell out of me lOLOL
<laserbeak43> sorry man
<laserbeak43> so type export PATH=~/bin;${PATH}
<laserbeak43> which part of that would be my directory?
<laserbeak43> the one that i want to add?
<tetragon> You would replace ~/bin with the desired directory, and use a colon to seperate elements, not the semicolon
<laserbeak43> oh ok thanks :)
<cellofellow> actually, bash checks /usr/local/sbin first, then /usr/local/bin, then /usr/sbin, etc.
<tetragon> cellofellow: It would check ~/bin first if you were to make that the first element of your path
<maxamillion> bash checks anything in PATH in the order they are listed ... it just parses the list and then processes each directory
<maxamillion> errr $PATH
<maxamillion> pardon my bad notation
<laserbeak43> :)
<cellofellow> I think it does it in reverse though, with later stuff going first.
<tetragon> It doesn't go in reverse
<laserbeak43> oh
<cellofellow> josh@josh:~$ echo $PATH
<cellofellow> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<cellofellow> josh@josh:~$ locate update-grub
<cellofellow> /usr/share/man/man8/update-grub.8.gz
<cellofellow> /usr/sbin/update-grub
<cellofellow> /sbin/update-grub
<cellofellow> josh@josh:~$ which update-grub
<cellofellow> /usr/sbin/update-grub
<cellofellow> sure about that?
<laserbeak43> yeah that was my next question cellofellow
<cellofellow> never mind, shoot my own foot.
<laserbeak43> but the listing i just added is first in the list
<laserbeak43> thanks tetragon :)
<laserbeak43> !seen vidd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen vidd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashnur> hi
<cellofellow> the seen thing was taken out some time ago.
<DARKGuy> Hey, sorry I know this isn't the channel but I'm not getting help... could somebody here help me please in making an ad-hoc connection between two Ubuntu Feisty computers?
<laserbeak43> oh
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+o cellofellow]  by maxamillion
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<cellofellow> DARKGuy: Ummm
<cellofellow> !ad-hoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !ad hoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad hoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> ummm
<cellofellow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<laserbeak43> whats as-hoc?
<cellofellow> laserbeak43: non-router to non-router wireless network.
<cellofellow> LAN only mostly.
<cellofellow> The easiest way may be to turn one of the computers into an AP. You can do that with Linux (unlike with Windows which just likes to block you up.)
<yotux> If I install gnome apps will that take away most of the speed of xubuntu?
<cellofellow> yotux: only when they are running
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> sorry...
<yotux> I really like k3b and my gf likes gaim
<cellofellow> yotux: I have a few apps that use the gnome libraries, and it isn't that bad. Mostly it's that running the full gnome desktop is so huge.
<cellofellow> Gaim isn't GNOME. And neither is K3B, it's KDE.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o cellofellow]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<yotux> k3b used qt libs and gaim is python and gtk I think
<cellofellow> Pumpernickel: Thanks. Adam gave me that and I was nervous about it.
<yotux> Please correct me if I am wrong
<pfein> hi, I'm installing xubuntu for my landlord's 8 year old daughter... any suggestions on packages?  games, educational, etc..
<cellofellow> Gaim is C and GTK
<Pumpernickel> cellofellow: I thought it was a bit odd of him. o_O
<yotux> pfein -- look up the package for edubuntu
<cellofellow> pfein: Kids love SuperTux
<yotux> frozen bubble is another good one
<cellofellow> pfein: wouldn't hurt to include TuxType and maybe GCompris as well.
<laserbeak43> is that the mario thing
<cellofellow> laserbeak43: yeah
<laserbeak43> :)
<yotux> Has anyone where use or heard about CNr in gusty?
<laserbeak43> what would i need to do to install my usb bluetooth adapter on this computer?
<cellofellow> CNR will be available when it's available. Linspire has to work it out.
<laserbeak43> would it automaticly find drivers?
<cellofellow> !bluetooth laserbeak43
<laserbeak43> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<laserbeak43> cool :)
<laserbeak43> this talk of games makes me want to break out the wiimote
<cellofellow> I missed the | and ubotu complained personally to me.
<Wizard> hello
<laserbeak43> hi
<Wizard> i have one, small question\
<cellofellow> Pumpernickel: I'm ops in -offtopic too.
<cellofellow> !ask | Wizard
<pfein> cellofellow: thx
<ubotu> Wizard: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wizard> does xubuntu have some graphical config tool? like kubuntu?
<pfein> my landlord's mexican... his kid speak some english, but parents only speak spanish, so anything vocabulary oriented would be good...
<yotux> Wizard I think so
<DARKGuy> cellofellow: I already tried the wifi docs and google stuff, nothing works
<cellofellow> Wizard: there are several of them. One for network, one for users and groups. The XFCE settings panel is for the personal desktop settings.
<cellofellow> DARKGuy: I'm not sure how to set up a wifi card as an access point, but I think you can do it without too much sweat.
<Wizard> because in kubuntu i see modified kcontrol
<cellofellow> Wizard: last I checked Kubuntu had a Settings Manager or something that was an extension of kcontrol.
<DARKGuy> cellofellow: I have it configured already to work when my laptop is on Windows, but I don't know how to make it connect through ubuntu
<yotux> DARKGuy: There as a thread in the forums
<cellofellow> Wizard: there isn't a centralized place for settings though.
<Wizard> cellofellow: but all needed options are somewhere, right ?
<DARKGuy> yotux: where?
<cellofellow> Wizard: yes. Either in the Applications -> Settings or Applications -> System menus.
<Wizard> good
<Wizard> so, i'll wget xubuntu
<yotux> DARKGuy:  are you trying to connect to a AP or create an AP?
<DARKGuy> yotux: I have no APs nor do I intent to make one... I just want to connect my laptop directly to my desktop like you could with a crossover cable and two LAN cards
<Wizard> how much space does minimal installation of xubuntu take ?
<DARKGuy> yotux: but if you mean with AP my desktop PC, then yes I'm trying to connect to it
<cellofellow> Wizard: about 1.5GB
<Wizard> hmm, nice :)
<yotux> no I misunderstood you I do some checking
<cellofellow> DARKGuy: with an AP is not ad-hoc.
<DARKGuy> cellofellow: yes I know :P I lack a second comp to make an AP :P
<cellofellow> i'm confused
<DARKGuy> ?
<yotux> DARKGuy:  everything of using ssh?
<DARKGuy> yotux: huh? I can't make a connection for starters, computers don't ping each other so I don't think ssh would be able to work on an unexistant network :P
<DARKGuy> I have my desktop PC already set up to work when I had Windows on my laptop. Now I dual-booted to Ubuntu on it and I need to know how to connect it like I would on Windows
<DARKGuy> The problem would be connecting to my desktop's USB wireless card
<yotux> ???
<Wizard> ok, last question befeore installing. what's included in minimal installation ?
<yotux> I think base files and command line only
<cellofellow> Wizard: Firefox, Thunderbird, Gaim, Abiword, Gnumeric, Gxine, that about covers it.
<cellofellow> Wizard: for desktop apps anyway.
<DARKGuy> yotux: ??? <- what confused you? :/
<cellofellow> I miss anything?
<Wizard> cellofellow: THANK YOU
<Wizard> ayy
<Wizard> sorry for capslock, it was accident ;)
<yotux> DARJGuy:  Are you using wifi or ether
<yotux> crossover able means ether to me so when you talked about wifi it has confused me
<laserbeak43> mom's making mixed drinks at her place
<laserbeak43> PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Wizard> hmm.. i don't see ppc version
<Wizard> year ago there was one..
<cellofellow> yup
<tonyyarusso> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cellofellow> Wizard: you won't find it on the main website cause it's not official.
<tonyyarusso> Also, #ubuntu-ppc
<Wizard> ah, ok
<Wizard> which login manager does xubuntu use ?
<tonyyarusso> GdM
<Wizard> ok
<tonyyarusso> GDM rather
<Wizard> fine
<Wizard> so, i'm going home to burn and install :) see you
* cellofellow uses startx nowadays.
<infbliss> can somebody tell me where to report thunar bugs
<tetragon> Now to see if that arduous install worked
<cellofellow> infbliss: try xfce's website, or just Launchpad.
<tetragon> hehe, hangs right where the installer disk did
<infbliss> cello: but launchpad wants me to register with my email
<cellofellow> ahh
<infbliss> cello:will registering in this send me mass mails
<infbliss> i already get too many mails
<Jester54> anyone know now to make settings that i set in xvidtune stay after a reboot?
<tetragon> Jester54: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cellofellow> infbliss: I never get email from launchpad
<infbliss> cello:ok i will try
<cellofellow> infbliss: I got an account a year ago to order ShipIt CD's with.
<cellofellow> granted I am anything but active on Launchpad.
<Jester54> tetragon, and put what in? mine has nothing about hsync
<tetragon> Jester54: Add a modeline.  There's plenty of documentation about the process online
<tetragon> Arg... The kernel options that worked on the installer aren't getting the installed kernel to boot
* Jester45 opened to xchats 
<cellofellow> to or two?
* tetragon boots the annoying Thinkpad to rescue mode with the install disk
<cellofellow> you do know you can edit the boot options from the grub menu
<tetragon> I know that
<tetragon> I can't get it to boot without hanging
<cellofellow> :(
<tetragon> It looks like there's something strange about the pci bus used and the kernel version
<cellofellow> I suggest building a custom kernel as soon as you can.
<tetragon> Not to mention that it doesn't like grub using UUIDs
<cellofellow> I never use UUIDs in GRUB, just fstab.
<cellofellow> actually, never mind, I do use UUIDs.
<tetragon> The 7.04 installer uses UUIDs
<cellofellow> I just use update-grub and have done with it.
<tetragon> At this point it hangs right after outputting [   75.929495]  hda: max request size: 128KiB
* tetragon wonders about the differences between the installer kernel and the installed kernel
<yotux> What do you guys recommend for spam handling?
<cellofellow> tetragon: a lot
<cellofellow> tetragon: at least the alt cd kernel will be very minimal. Live CD won't be different really.
<cellofellow> Won't work different anyway.
<Jester45> should not work differently
<Jester45> a bit swaped here or there during the burn might make it weird
<tetragon> Jester45: I verify all my burns
<Jester45> ok
<tetragon> Anyhow, I've put my copy of DSL back in as it boots without any difficulty
<Jester45> it still might act diffrently
* tetragon grumbles about 2.6
<cellofellow> well, with a kernel from Potato...
<tetragon> Potato never had 2.4.26
<tetragon> Potato had a 2.2 kernel
<cellofellow> or Woody.
<tetragon> However Xubuntu does not have the correct set of support modules for a 2.4 kernel, or even an older 2.6
<tetragon> However, as DSL is running, I now have lspci output
* cellofellow <3 DSL.
<tetragon> So, going by the output, this Thinkpad appears to be based off of some ALi chipset
<tetragon> So, right now it hangs part of the way through displaying disk information
<Wizard> ekhm.. i booted livecd, and i see that polish language is unsupported by default..
<Wizard> it is possible to install it later, right ?
<Jester45> i would think
* tetragon wants so smash the puny Thinkpad
<Wizard> omg, installer found my debian installation and asked if i want to import user accouts :)
<Wizard> nice feature
<Wizard> installer crashed :/
<tonyyarusso> tetragon: No!  Thinkpads are great!
<tonyyarusso> (except for ati graphics)
<Jester45> idk why people keep saying ati sucks
<Jester45> its the only kind i use and they work great
<tonyyarusso> b/c we have cards that induce hard lockups on a regular basis, most recently resulting in the corruption of my GPG secret key.
<Jester45> what card
<Wizard> ati cards are pretty nice
<tonyyarusso> X300
<Jester45> i got a bunch of 9250's
<Wizard> but ati does not support linux almost at all
<Wizard> not to mention other nixes
<Wizard> so.. unix geeks does not like ati
<Jester45> they work just fine for beryl and games only some of the more insensive graphics games slowdown on them
<Wizard> under linux..
<Wizard> but imagine solaris or openbsd running under vesa mode..
<tetragon> tonyyarusso: This Thinkpad doesn't like booting 7.04 kernels
<Jester45> but accouse since i have bunches i have multi card/headed displays
<tonyyarusso> Beryl/Compiz has _finally_ gotten to the point where my card sometimes works; other times it will crash, effects or not.
<tonyyarusso> tetragon: sad
<tetragon> tonyyarusso: And I got OOM kills while installing the Gutsy kernel in rescue mode
<tetragon> It boots DSL just fine
<tetragon> One of the processes it hit was dpkg
<Wizard> omg, it works :)
<tetragon> Wizard: You're doing better than I am.  I'm still trying to get a kernel to boot my install
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> i compiled my custom kernel
<tetragon> I was getting OOM kills while installing a newer kernel
<Wizard> oom ?
<tetragon> Out Of Memory
<Wizard> 'Twj system jest w peni zaktualizowany' :D
<Wizard> great
<tetragon> Hrm... I've seen reports that this laptop will work with 2.6.15 (but nothing newer)
<Wizard> than.. compile 2.6.15
<tetragon> Not necessarily that simple
<Wizard> why ?
<tetragon> I may be able to get away with using the 6.06 kernel, but I may run into issues with udev
<Wizard> ah, right..
<Wizard> i forgot about that
<Wizard> but you can also use static /dev
<Wizard> without udev
<tetragon> However, I don't know what devices the laptop's user will end up attaching
<tetragon> Anyway, I'll deal with this in the morning.  I really don't want to be playing disk swap at 03:00
<Wizard> 
<Wizard> omg, it works
<Wizard> !   :)
<Wizard> great
<Wizard> that's the first system where input methods worked without any difficult combinations :)
<xjkx> how do i create workspaces?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: Start --> Settings --> Workspace Settings
<xjkx> Thanks
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> i'm starting to like that distro :)
<hyper_ch> Wizard: why?
<Wizard> everything works as i expected
<Wizard> and it's very light
<hyper_ch> there are lighter desktops
<Wizard> i know, i could install gentoo with fluxbox..
<hyper_ch> or ubuntu with fluxbox
<hyper_ch> or dsl
<Wizard> or freebsd with icewm
<Wizard> or anything with anywm
<hyper_ch> ;)
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> but why the hell gaim does not want to connect with my jabber server while psi works great ?
<hyper_ch> I don't have gaim
<Wizard> me too, now :
<Wizard> :P
<hyper_ch> I'm still looking for some kind of tool that will handle copied data from an application just as in windows... so that you don't loose the content when you close the original data but it stays in the clipboard
<Wizard> hyper_ch: klipper
<xor> anyone know how i can make items deleted from xfce's desktop go to ~/.Trash instead of trash:///
<xor> ?
<Wizard> or xfce-clipboard-manager
<Wizard> aww, exaile does not play mp3 :/
<Wizard> nor any other app :/
<Wizard> what the fsck ?
<hyper_ch> Wizard: you need to get the codecs
<hyper_ch> or try vlc
<Wizard> hmm..
<Wizard> how? with apt ?
<hyper_ch> the codecs or vlc?
<Wizard> codecs
<Wizard> for amaro/exaile
<Wizard> xine/whatever
<Wizard> :P
<hyper_ch> (1) Add medibuntu Repos
<Wizard> *khm*
<hyper_ch> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<hyper_ch> Wizard: then run this... or most of it:    aptitude -y install libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui w32codecs mplayer
<Wizard> hmm
<hyper_ch> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> i remember when i had simmilar problem under gentoo :)
<hyper_ch> gentoo is too complicated ;)
<Wizard> a had to add 'mp3' use flag, and after doing this it asked me if it may rebuild half of my system :)
<Wizard> and i rebiult :P
<Wizard> it took 6 hours
<Wizard> after that i've decided to switch to binary distor
<Wizard> distro*
* Wizard <- drunk
<hyper_ch> apt is a nice package manager ;)
<Wizard> i knoe
<Wizard> i uesed debian for a long time
<Wizard> but it got on my nerves because of very old packages
<Wizard> so i've decided to switch to ubuntu and i choose xubuntu
<xor> xubuntu is great
<xor> i've finally settled down
<hyper_ch> debian is great for servers
<hyper_ch> as it is just rockstable ;)
<Wizard> imo: any linux is not even worth a shit to install on server
<xor> whoa
<xor> why you say? :P
<Wizard> linux is poor, wastes resources and run like a shit on cheavily loaded server
<xor> ....
<hyper_ch> xor: I guess he uses *bsd
<Wizard> no matter if it is 2.4 or 2.6
<Wizard> of course ;)
<hyper_ch> Wizard: if linux is that bad... how bad is then windows at servers? ;)
<Wizard> lol
<xor> linux is hardly shit as a server though ;)
<xor> bsd is better
<xor> but..
<hyper_ch> bsd is too complicated for my simple brain
<Wizard> windows on server?
<Wizard> who is so crazy to set up such shit
<xor> where i work, 80 servers
<xor> 78 are CentOS
<xor> 2 are windows
<xor> we do just fine
<hyper_ch> there are now more IIS installs than apache according to netcraft
<Wizard> at my company everything runs on redhat and pld.. and most www servers ar atg dynamo :/
<hyper_ch> sorry, my mistake
<Wizard> and some on tomcat
<hyper_ch> --> Obviously there are quite a few windows servers:    http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2007/08/06/august_2007_web_server_survey.html
<IAmWill> i am trying to pull emerald, but it depends on libwnck18 which isnt installable. How do I make libwnck18 installable so I can get emerald?
<hyper_ch> IAmWill: hmmm, why isn't libwnck18 installable?
<IAmWill> i am quessing because libwnck22 is installed
<hyper_ch> IAmWill: well, I can hardly guess anything without the exact error message
<IAmWill> let me do it in term and pastebin it to you then
<Wizard> /dev/sda1             8,5G  8,3G  257M  98% /
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> *light* distro
<Wizard> what tha fuck is going on?!
<hyper_ch> Wizard: it is light ;)
<hyper_ch> Wizard: check your folders:   cd /
<hyper_ch> Wizard: du > output.txt
<IAmWill> Wizard, when was the last time you rebooted?
<IAmWill> Wizard, my logs sometimes get full when its been like 6 - 8 weeks
<Wizard> i installed xubuntu 2 hours ago!
<IAmWill> haha
<IAmWill> nevermind
<Wizard> ahh.. fuck that
<IAmWill> hyper_ch,  http://pastebin.com/m78d96a2c
<Wizard> i don't even konw what hapened :/
<xor> IAmWill: can you downgrade through synaptic?
<IAmWill> xor, i dont know how... i am fairly new to this ubuntu shit
<IAmWill> i am a gentoo'er, but put unbuntu on the lappy for simplicity
<IAmWill> if i could emerge, we would be set
<hyper_ch> well, I have libwnck18 available in my cache
<hyper_ch> however in what repo it is - no clue
<IAmWill> hrm
<IAmWill> is there a way to pull with no dependencies?
<IAmWill> opbviously it has what it needs, just a later version
<hyper_ch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Flibw%2Flibwnck%2Flibwnck18_2.18.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=ed4092e812de15cee221146b6fbe4eab&arch=i386&type=main
<xor> you can try apt-get -f install
<xor> to force completion
<IAmWill> nope, no force
<xor> hm
<xor> any reason you need the latest version installed?
<IAmWill> is there a way to pick from an older repo?
<IAmWill> xor, no
<IAmWill> i just removed libwnck
<xor> either apt-get remove it and install 18
<xor> or see if synaptic can force version 18
<IAmWill> how to i install 18?
<IAmWill> like... calling a specific package
<xor> seems to be available to me
<xor> sudo apt-get install libwnck18
<hyper_ch> aot-get install libwnck18
<xor> or remove it and let emerald install it as a dependency
<IAmWill> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<IAmWill> is only available from another source
<IAmWill> E: Package libwnck18 has no installation candidate
<xor> maybe libwnck-dev
<xor> i'd try installing emerald w/ it not installed first
<IAmWill> same errors
<xor> weak
<IAmWill> heh
<xor> are you just trying to apt-get install emerald?
<IAmWill> xor, yeah
<IAmWill> well, it is late, so i a m calling it one... i will come back tomorrow and try again
<IAmWill> thanks for the help guys
<xor> alright.. gl
<IAmWill> tks
<IAmWill> one other quick question.... in gentoo we have netscape-flash for our browsers.... what is the flash package for ubuntu?
<xor> flashplugin-nonfree?
<xor> i think
<IAmWill> thanks
<xor> i think i installed a later version from adobe's website
<xor> that from the repos should get you there though
<IAmWill> kk, i appreciate it
<xor> np
<xor> hope you stay w/ xubuntu ;)
<xor> it's the best compromise i've found
<IAmWill> its better than kubuntu
<xor> oh definitely
<xor> i am not a kde fan at all, though
<IAmWill> i run xfce4 on my desktop (in gentoo) and love it
<IAmWill> i would have gentoo on here too but, its such a pain to get everything working for laptops
<IAmWill> i loved the 15 minute install, and 20 minutes later my video/ wifi is working
<xor> exactly
<IAmWill> gentoo.... after 3 days on this bitch.... i gave up
<xor> yeah..
<xor> i had gentoo on a really old desktop
<IAmWill> the downfall is the security sacrifice
<xor> trying to squeeze everything i could out of it
<IAmWill> i dont like the root terminal right out of grub boot (in the safe mode)
<IAmWill> and sudo is such a pain, but i can adjust
<xor> yea, you get used to it fast
<IAmWill> i catch myself running sudo su a lot
<xor> you can set a root pw and use su
<xor> lol
<IAmWill> yeah..i might do that
<xor> but if you like xfce
<xor> i think this is the best
<xor> arch would be my only other to suggest
<xor> but you won't get up and running in 30 minutes with that
<IAmWill> nope
<IAmWill> my all time fave is e17
<IAmWill> but its too much for a day-to-day running
<IAmWill> maybe when i was a teenager, that would have been great, but now I dont have time to run that desktop
<xor> *nod*
<IAmWill> well, i have to get to bed... its 3 in the morning
<xor> ugh, yeah it is here too
<IAmWill> wife is probably going to bitch at me tomorrow
<xor> see you around
<xor> hehehe
<IAmWill> =)
<IAmWill> have a good one
<xor> you too
<thyko> how do i connect to WPA wireless network? The network thingi is only giving me the option to use WEP
<hyper_ch> !wpa | thyko
<ubotu> thyko: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kekk> hyper_ch, can you ping 89.219.17.30?
<kekk> or anybody else?
<hyper_ch> PING 89.219.17.30 (89.219.17.30) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hyper_ch> --- 89.219.17.30 ping statistics ---
<hyper_ch> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4010ms
<kekk> thank you
<Merchelo> hmm, i should set up some sort of reverse dns
<ashnur> hi
<ashnur> anyone have a hint for this pls? http://pastebin.com/m3368f5e1
<ashnur> no one? :(
<ashnur> :-<
<Dragonchaser] |[> ashnur: install a mathing driver for your graphiccard
<ashnur> Dragonchaser] |[, the driver works perfectly, i had the same graphics card driver and sam config with ubuntu tribe 4 and composite and compiz were working perfectly
<ashnur> and i pasted  the xorg log and glxinfo where you can see that everything seems  to be ok, as far as I know. if i'm wrong about pls point me  the line where it sayst :|
<Dragonchaser] |[> ashnur: as far as i can see, compiz can't find any driver
<ashnur> ?
<Dragonchaser] |[> see output of the compiz --replace command
<ashnur> i see but i do not understand
<Dragonchaser] |[> ashnur: i've never used compiz, but try to install xgl extensions
<ashnur> i do n't know why it is searching for xgl and nvidia
<ashnur> eh, then I should install fglrx and xgl which are less compatible with my graphics card
<Dragonchaser] |[> afaik, it always searches for the first matching driver
<ashnur> matching with what?
<Dragonchaser] |[> a driver it can run on
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser] |[: hey how are you doing with your harddrive problem
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: well, i just woke up, won't touch it until i had a large pot of coffee :)
<s-x-u> what time is it overthere ?
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: do you know if there is a way of disabling udev in xubuntu with a kernel parameter?
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: 12:00
<s-x-u> so you are late out of bed ....:)
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: hey it's saturday :)
<Dragonchaser] |[> brbr making coffee...
<s-x-u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Dragonchaser] |[> maybe i can override the problem using a static /dev
<s-x-u> maybe boot from usb-stick to look at the hd how it looks after install with some vague tool
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: arg! trivial.... really trivial
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: kernel option noapic....
<Dragonchaser] |[> darn siemens crap!
<s-x-u> ? explain that in english for non native speakers :-/
<Dragonchaser] |[> the pc i have is a fujitsu siemens pc
<Dragonchaser] |[> and this thing seems to have some real strange hardware
<Dragonchaser] |[> crap == shit
<Dragonchaser] |[> no i just need to get my networking card to work
<s-x-u> why
<Dragonchaser] |[> well, btw... after reboot network works too
<s-x-u> so you are booted now ? no grubshell
<Dragonchaser] |[> no
<Dragonchaser] |[> xfce running
<s-x-u> so you passed the problem
<Dragonchaser] |[> well network not yet
<Dragonchaser] |[> but now
<Dragonchaser] |[> :)
<s-x-u> shout out ! it works !!!!!
<s-x-u> realtek ....
<Dragonchaser] |[> wahooooo :)
<Dragonchaser] |[> well i was always happy with my realtek cards...
<s-x-u> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/123359/linux-felon-must-learn-to-love-windows.html this is fun to read
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: ouch...
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: last time reinstall xubuntu brings to much things i don't need in basic install
<Dragonchaser] |[> making command line one with xdm and such..
<s-x-u> are you sure it works for now but .... :-D
<Dragonchaser] |[> well lets see :)
<Dragonchaser] |[> s-x-u: no pain no gain you know...
<s-x-u> but you are right the basic install is a bit too much stuff i also  dont like
<Dragonchaser] |[> i like it cause i can customize my system for my needs
<Dragonchaser] |[> wow... with the bootoption he even discovers network card whilst installing
<s-x-u> so next pc install you look first fo the boot options ?
<Dragonchaser] |[> jup
<s-x-u> hihi
<Dragonchaser] |[> nolapic is a option i will keep in mind... forever
<Dragonchaser] |[> well why the hell do i have to connections to freenode...
<Dragonchaser] |[> brbr
<s-x-u> i use the back of a notebook as mousepad full of commands written down
<Dragonchaser> ree
<kekk> s-x-u, I use the same thing. very good I think
<s-x-u> my laser mouse does not work with a normal mousepad
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: *g* i had a collegue at work who complained that his mouse wasn't working
<Dragonchaser> he wanted to use lasermouse on a glas table
<s-x-u> it should work if you scratch the under/down/below side
<Dragonchaser> *g* well......
<s-x-u> hehehe
<Dragonchaser> i guess my boss would have killed him
<Dragonchaser> .... and btw... administrating a m$ sbs is a real pain in the ass...
<s-x-u> i dont wat is that ms sbs ?
<Dragonchaser> microsoft small business server
<s-x-u> never worked with maybe in the future
<Dragonchaser> give gates no chance .)
<s-x-u> is it with a gui ?
<Dragonchaser> yes....
<s-x-u> oh .... no problem i can click a mouse ... grin
<s-x-u> gates is a nice man he give us a pc so we can install linux very good
<Dragonchaser> hihi
<Dragonchaser> well, sbs has only the option to configure with mouse
<Dragonchaser> and the options a really hard to find
<Dragonchaser> its like looking for easter eggs in a sea of quicksilver...
<s-x-u> yes there is a kind of policy system for changing settings am i right ?
<Dragonchaser> jup
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: btw, installation works :)
<s-x-u> i have tried it on anormal winxp install but i couldnt under stand how it works you need to buy the book from ms ...
<s-x-u> hurraaaah
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser: great job
<Dragonchaser> *g* well its easy to install but its a pain in the ass, getting rid of it if you have an company where no one wants to learn a better os
<hyper_ch> In a world without walls and fences, who needs Windows and Gates?
<s-x-u> well im a worker in metal industry im working on a cnc punchpress with win95 in it !
<Dragonchaser> well win95 was a good system.... as long as you weren't forced to use it
<s-x-u> really the special control software is proprietary so ther no way to change to linux
<s-x-u> i load programs with floppy on the machine if it ever happens that there is avire on onee of them ...
<Dragonchaser> hehe...
<s-x-u> virus*
<Dragonchaser> and i guess the machine is to slow to run a current antivir?
<s-x-u> well it also very old hardware dual processor 486
<Dragonchaser> dual 486... cooool
<Dragonchaser> never saw such a machine...
<s-x-u> where are you from ?
<Dragonchaser> germany
<Dragonchaser> u?
<hyper_ch> iiiiieeekks.... Germans ;)
<s-x-u> www.trumpf.de example not my machine
<Dragonchaser> hyper_ch: just calm down or we'll start wwIII :P
<s-x-u> section punching
<s-x-u> im from holland
<hyper_ch> I'm not worried about it... you have never invaded the small, prosperous and peaceful country south of you in any WW ;)
<Dragonchaser> *g*
<s-x-u> so neighbours :-)
<Dragonchaser> well, when it happens, give me a call, then i'll free you with my 3-men-liberation army
* hyper_ch thinks if Germany would leave the EU it would collapse
<s-x-u> ich bin hollander und spreche nicht gut deutch
<Dragonchaser> hyper_ch: well, definitly...
<s-x-u> already taken a look on the trumpf
<Dragonchaser> hyper_ch: german economy is totally f***ed up
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: well give me a sec, it takes ages to load a firefox on a p2-233
<s-x-u> hahaha
<hyper_ch> well, on the news it was that there won't be any more deficit for this year
<Dragonchaser> sure.... and the weather forecaster said there would be snow in hell these days
<s-x-u> hyper_ch: in wich country was that news ?
<hyper_ch> Switzerland... I think it was in the NZZ
<s-x-u> country of the knifes and watches
<hyper_ch> and chocolate
<hyper_ch> and cheese
<Dragonchaser> pls, no cheese flamewars here :P
<s-x-u> nono holland is the country of cheese
<s-x-u> cheese head
<Dragonchaser> crap xdm won't start
<s-x-u> configured it  ?
<Dragonchaser> well xorg runs, i can see the nvidia logo at startup
<Dragonchaser> and afaik xdm should run ootb
<s-x-u> type xdm
<Dragonchaser> same like /etc/init.d/xdm start, shows up the nvidia logo a couple of times and then falls back to tty0
<s-x-u> und can you start x without gdm
<s-x-u> x...dm*
<Dragonchaser> arg--- default fonts missing
<s-x-u> i had the same issue when installing commandline system but i dont remember how i fixed it
<Dragonchaser> apt-get install xfonts-75dpi
<Dragonchaser> well no.. there is sth else missing
<Dragonchaser> give me a sec
<s-x-u> could or i deleted some links some where
<s-x-u> read /var/log/Xorg.log
<Dragonchaser> fixed fonts missing
<s-x-u> try to remove all fontpath from xorg.conf
<s-x-u> x-ttcidfont-conf
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: should have installed xfonts-base
<s-x-u> now it works ?
<Dragonchaser> jup
<s-x-u> xdm also ?
<Dragonchaser> jup
<s-x-u> hurraah
<Dragonchaser> i think i am going to dance :)
<hyper_ch> go ahead
<Dragonchaser> i think i am reainstalling my systems too seldom
<Dragonchaser> i usually don't remember the easiest steps...
<s-x-u> monkey dance ?
<Dragonchaser> no the hokey pokey
<s-x-u> write down the install
<Dragonchaser> even hibernation seems to work
<Dragonchaser> *g*
<s-x-u> procedure
<Dragonchaser> wow even beryl works
<Dragonchaser> it just doesn't use my window decorations
<s-x-u> emerald ...
<Dragonchaser> in xfce?
<s-x-u> why not ?
<s-x-u> sudoku  apt-get install emerald
<s-x-u> $ emerald --replace
<hyper_ch> sudoku?
<s-x-u> hahaha
<hyper_ch> addict ;)
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: says: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<s-x-u> set it 24 bit/pixel
<s-x-u> or 16
<s-x-u> as said yesterday evening im a noob
<Dragonchaser> doesn't work
<anderssons> Hi! How do I upgrade to tribe 4? WHy doesnt update-manager -d work?
<s-x-u> you got error: doesnt work ?
<s-x-u> anderssons: with sudo ?
<anderssons> s-x-u: yes
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: same error as before
<s-x-u> try to change repository list ?
<anderssons> I get this in the terminal:
<anderssons> warning: could not initiate dbus
<anderssons> current dist not found in meta-release file
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser: then i dont know
<s-x-u> anderssons: you better ask this in #ubuntu+1 or some channel
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser: look for/find a howto for emerald
<anderssons>  s-x-u: ubuntu+1 or xubuntu+1?
<s-x-u> anderssons: first one
<Dragonchaser> s-x-u: just need to install ff
<s-x-u> Dragonchaser: you better install lynx
<s-x-u> no offending images :)
<Dragonchaser> and what about p0rn?
<s-x-u> you can read story is that enough
<Dragonchaser> but i luv images :P
<s-x-u> no you dont its discusting !
<s-x-u> ;-)
<Dragonchaser> note: do not try to hide porn on other screens when using a transparent cube with beryl
<s-x-u> hahaha good one
<Dragonchaser> cool no i can watch tv in mirror mode :P
<s-x-u> i have daughter almost 4 weeks old much more fun thensome pron
<Dragonchaser> well ok
<Dragonchaser> how old r u?
<s-x-u> displayconfig-gtk upsidedown left right //// i am 25
<Dragonchaser> me to, till tomorrow
<s-x-u> tomorrow you 26
<s-x-u> ?
<Dragonchaser> jup
<s-x-u> feel old
<Dragonchaser> i know.--
<s-x-u> what is your daily job /
<Dragonchaser> wholesalers assistant
<s-x-u> what do you sell then ?
<Dragonchaser> everything an electrician needs
<s-x-u> ok thats nice ive studied electronics but i quit
<s-x-u> im now thinking about studying system administration or some thing because of my bad back my current job is to much for it
<Dragonchaser> well, sitting the whole day in a chair wont help much
<s-x-u> steel sheets 4mX2mX3mm are more worse :)
<Dragonchaser> well i can imagine
<s-x-u> :)
<jlehto> Hi all. I tried to do a small c program on my xubuntu system, but the gcc says it can't find the stdio.h file. What should I do?
<predaeus> jlehto, did you install build-essential?
<jlehto> predaeus, I have not  installed any gcc packets
<jlehto> so am I missing header files?
<predaeus> jlehto, probably
<jlehto> synaptic says the gcc-3.3-base packet is installed. Doesn't it contain those headers?
<predaeus> jlehto, the easiest approach would be to apt-get install build-essential, it gets you everything you need to start out with C/C++, if I recall correclty.
<predaeus> I don't know. Look at the package info or dependencies to see what it installs.
<predaeus> jlehto, for stdio.h you probably need libc-dev or something
<predaeus> or glibc-dev
<jlehto> Maybe i should try to install that build-essentials
<jlehto> Wow! Now it works
<orbit7> hi is there an easyer progam launcher? , gnome and kde let me pick a program from the menu , with xfce i have to manually find the icon and program
* orbit7 is expecting a no, but it never hurts to try
<predaeus> orbit7, do you have /Accessories/Appfinder?
<orbit7> no
<predaeus> orbit7, check if you can install xfce4-appfinder    if not, then it will be added in gutsy.
<orbit7> it's installed, checking the menu
<orbit7> i meant when i add the program-launcher applet to a panel then i have to know the icon and program. the appfinder works fine
<predaeus> ah, hm I don't know. Xfce probably does not provide that functionality yet.
<orbit7> actually this is the only thing i mis in xfce, the rest in xfce is great/good enough. , well i can't have everything
<danielig> hi folx
<danielig> I have a problem getting the sound going
<danielig> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<danielig> tried to follow some walk-through from online
<danielig> problem: compiling the alsa-driver.1.0.14 from source my gcc spits out problem:
<danielig> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<danielig> See `config.log' for more details.
<danielig> config.log pasted on: http://pastebin.ca/670159
<danielig> sorry that I repeat this query here (also on #ubuntu) but I am actually a xubuntu user. build-essential and dev packages are installed
<cheeseboy> how do i install network-admin?
<hyper_ch> sudo aptitude install network-admin   maybe
<cheeseboy> nope tried that
<hyper_ch> and it resulted in?
<cheeseboy> no such packge or w/e
<Pumpernickel> !info network-manager | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cheeseboy> thnx Pumpernickel
<laserbeak43> hey
<laserbeak43> i added a PATH variable that i want to remove
<laserbeak43> hhow do i do that?
<laserbeak43> !$PATH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> How did you add it?
<laserbeak43> export PATH=/home/laserbeak43/Documents/source/boost_1_34_1/boost:${PATH}
<laserbeak43> not realising
<laserbeak43> that the installation would already send it to usr/share/
<laserbeak43> the installation of the boost library from the configure.sh file already in the boost_1_34 directory
<Pumpernickel> That should apply only in the terminal you ran the command.
<Pumpernickel> Any other terminal processes will have only your default $PATH.
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> i've been hoodwinked!
<laserbeak43> and i'm happy about it!!
<laserbeak43> :)
<laserbeak43> thanks
<CptAJ[vzla] > hey guys, lil help here. I just installed the xubuntu package (I had regular ubuntu). I got a few problems here and there though. First off, its using the wrong keyboard layout. I tried the keyboard settings but it completely ignores any change I make. ideas?
<Jester45> did you do the keyboard settings while using ubuntu or xubuntu
<CptAJ[vzla] > xubuntu
<CptAJ[vzla] > Im in xubuntu right now
<CptAJ[vzla] > ubuntu was properly configured before though, if thats what you mean
<Dragonchaser> i had this problem a couple of months before, wasn't able to fix it :(
<Jester45> well i dont know how to fix it
<CptAJ[vzla] > (for the sake of clarity that should read "Im in xfce right now but gnome was properly configured before")
<Jester45> and is ubuntu configured right now or is it messedup the same as xubuntu
<CptAJ[vzla] > haven't checked... guess I'll go do that now
<CptAJ[vzla] > working fine in gnome
<Jester45> humm
<Dragonchaser> *grmpf* i can't get beryl running properly
<Dragonchaser> i have no window decorations
<Dragonchaser> any hints?
<Jester45> run emerald
<Dragonchaser> (xfce4)
<CptAJ[vzla] > gonna drop back into xfce
<Dragonchaser> doesnt work
<Jester45> but you do know that beryl is deprecated
<Dragonchaser> emerald-themes, and emerald itsself is installed
<Dragonchaser> i know
<Dragonchaser> but compiz doens't feature the nice cube :)
<Jester45> yes it does
<Dragonchaser> hmmm
<Jester45> compiz-fusion is the new version beryl and compiz joined together again
<Dragonchaser> but compiz-fusion is not in the repository i think
<Jester45> so it has compiz "backend" or the core (the engine part) and beryl's plugins
<Dragonchaser> aha
<Jester45> they have a repo for it
<Jester45> its third party buts its good
<Dragonchaser> well i should give it a try
<CptAJ[vzla] > bummer. still no clue what could be wrong?
<Jester45> there is even more plugins now
<CptAJ[vzla] > hmm... maybe if I reboot...
<CptAJ[vzla] > reboot fixed everything. go figure =/
<hyper_ch> lol, M$ WGA Servers are acting up badly....
<Slor> Hey folks - quick question:  I found the info on supporting my SB16 AWE32 ISA card (modprobe snd-sbawe ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss).  Where is the most appropriate system file to put these commands?  Should they go in /etc/modules, somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d/, elsewhere?  Also, am I missing anything else?
<hyper_ch> Slor: you want to have them auto-loaded?
<Slor> yup
<hyper_ch> then it's /etc/modules
<Slor> Also, do I need all 4 of those modules?
<Slor> It looks like there is similar stuff to the other 3 in alsa-base
<hyper_ch> that is something you must know... now me ;)
<hyper_ch> -w +t
<Slor> ok, thanks.
<Slor> oh, just a couple other things - does xfce always beep through the PC speaker at login even when the sound driver is loaded and functioning?
<Slor> or perhaps I have a default to change somewhere
<xjkx> i went to applications/system/sharing folders. Downloaded what it wanted me to, configured a folder to share. Now how do I access this folder that was shared?
<Slor> And the other - anyone seen an issue where your mouse pointer will change to all black?  It doesn't go reset to normal until I go back to the login screen.
<xjkx> Sorry. I had a network problem, if anyone answered the question above already, please copy and paste
<jlehto> I have some problems with my C and x-86 code. Does anyone here happern to know good channel to ask help?
<jlehto> *x86 assembly code
<Slor> I might, if it's quick.
<Slor> what's the issue?
<Slor> xjkx - there was no answet
<Slor> answert
<hyper_ch> xjkx: how do you want to access it?
<Slor> answer   grr
<xjkx> hyper_ch: from a win98 machine :>
<hyper_ch> xjkx: you konw how to use the terminal?
<Slor> jlehto - pm me if you want.  I'll check back in a bit.
<xjkx> Yes
<hyper_ch> xjkx: you know what a pastebin is?
<xjkx> Yes
<hyper_ch> xjkx: pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf
<xjkx> Ok, but just so you know, i havent checked the other machine. If you think its supposed to be listed there, I'd go check, but will pastebin anyway
<hyper_ch> xjkx: well, the sharing thing is done by samba and I tend to think there may not be any workgroup set yet
<hyper_ch> xjkx: so with that config it's a lot simpler ;)
<xjkx>  workgroup = Hello
<xjkx> In that file :P
<xjkx> Do I still need to pastebin?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: and you have the same workgroup in your win98?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: not for the moment then :)
<xjkx> No, i know nothing about windows-networking-thing
<shirish> hi all, has anybody filed a bug-report about the network-monitor not showing up/down traffic?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: uff... win98... hmmm...   somewhere in the system settings
<hyper_ch> !bug | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<shirish> hyper_ch: I am in launchpad, my query is has anybody filed a bug against that
<hyper_ch> shirish: search whether anybody has filed that bug
<xjkx> Will go there, after adding the workgroup Hello, am I done ? hyper_ch
<neozen> good day all
<hyper_ch> xjkx: well, you have to have the same workgroup
<shirish> hyper_ch: also if I do file a bug, which package would it come under? Is there something like xubuntu-utils or which package would it be based on?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: and you may need to add a user to samba
<hyper_ch> xjkx: not sure if that is auto-done the way you setup samba
<hyper_ch> shirish: no clue
<hyper_ch> shirish: I don't use that
<shirish> hyper_ch: This is panel > Add new Item > Network Monitor
<shirish> hyper_ch: its a default thing & this happened in one of the updates, dunno which but in updates.
<hyper_ch> shirish: no need for taht
<xjkx> hyper_ch: it is :> then what, I have to add this user to win98 also?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: no
<hyper_ch> xjkx: you have to add an existing ubuntu system user to the samba allowed user file :)
<hyper_ch> xjkx: if you see the samba shares in the network and try to access it from win98 you should be asked for username/pwd
<shirish> hyper_ch: then under what package should I file the bug?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: enter your current system user... if that is not working, you will first have to add a suer to samba
<hyper_ch> shirish: I dunno
<xjkx> Uhmm, will my printer be there?
<hyper_ch> shirish: check your processes what the process name ist
<hyper_ch> shirish: then do:   sudo apt-get install apt-file
<hyper_ch> shirish: followed by   sudo apt-file update
<hyper_ch> shirish: followed by   apt-file search  'process_name' and that will give you the package
<hyper_ch> xjkx: I dunno... I never setup samba that way and my printer is networked through it's own network interface
<xjkx> ipp ?
<hyper_ch> tcp/ip
<xjkx> o.o
<hyper_ch> I've had a tcp/ip printer since '99
<hyper_ch> first a xerox nc60 and now a xerox phaser 8400
<shirish> hyper_ch: its the xfce4-netload-plugin in xfce4 panel-plugins ;)
<hyper_ch> shirish: then you know what it now belongs to
<shirish> hyper_ch: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-netload-plugin
<shirish> ;)
<Wizard> hah, it works :D
<hyper_ch> Wizard: good... what works?
<Wizard> xubuntu
<hyper_ch> Wizard: I know it works ;)
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 717/1009GB, RAM: 997/1010MB, 169 proc's, 4.19d up
<Wizard> i didn't even expect that
<hyper_ch> Wizard: your expectations are low
<Wizard> heh, maybr
<xjkx> Dude, the desktop is listed ! but when I click, I have access denied, it doesnt ask me for a password
<xjkx> ;   security = user (in that file, maybe security = no will not ask for password?)
<xjkx> I commented the line :> now it asks for a password, not a user, I dont have a clue what password is :D
<CptAJ[vzla] > question: when I go fullscreen in vlc the xfce panels stay on top of the fullscreen image. How do I make this not happen?
<kb0rpj-wx> hey all finding a bit of a hard time getting samba to work
<kb0rpj-wx> anyone can help?
<kb0rpj-wx> when i try to connect to the linux box from windows.. it asks me for a username and password
<kb0rpj-wx> i can't find any username and password that works
<xjkx> kb0rpj-wx: same here
<xjkx> http://www.pastebin.ca/670363
<jlehto> I have some problems with my C and x-86 assemly code. Does anyone here happen to know good channel to ask help?
<Slor> jlehto - what you need?
<Jester45> help with his C and x-86 code
<Slor> uh, yeah.  thanks
<jlehto> I just tried to call assembly function from C code but it doesn't work
<Jester45> welcome :)
<Slor> link error?
<Slor> pm me and i'll help you out.
<jlehto> It says that there is undefined reference to that asm function
<Slor> see you private message window
<jlehto> It says private messages from unregistered users are blocked
<Slor> ok, join #slor
<slow-motion> hallo
<Jester45> ollah
<kekk> hai
<xjkx> Where do i get new "user interface" themes for xfce?
<Jester45> xfce-looks.org
<Jester45> or maybe -look
<xjkx> Thanks
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jester45> olleh
<Ben_Cs> anyone had a problem that xfce stopped running gnome apps?
<laserbeak43> hmmm
<laserbeak43> sometimes
<laserbeak43> can't remember what though
<Ben_Cs> like, when u run a gnome app, at best u get an empty stuck window
<laserbeak43> last time i got a stuck window
<laserbeak43> i needed to update a wx library
<Ben_Cs> that bug made me to move to kde. so now i'm using kde, unless i find out about annoying bugs, and then i'll go back to xfce
<Ben_Cs> the one thing about kde that annoys me is that it's too much annimated, for me at least.
<laserbeak43> hmm
<laserbeak43> kde and gnome are bloated
<Ben_Cs> what does "bloated" mean?
<laserbeak43> which is the only reason why i'm using xubuntu
<laserbeak43> well
<laserbeak43> i want speed
<laserbeak43> even if i'm running a quad-core 8GHZ
<laserbeak43> :P
<laserbeak43> but anyway
<laserbeak43> i
<laserbeak43> too much file space and resources for a window manager
<laserbeak43> but anyway
<laserbeak43> what app are u having trouble with?
<Ben_Cs> well, yeh. kde is slower than gnome, and gnome is slower then xfce. and i'll expect that xfce is slower then fluxbox and icewm...
<Wizard> Ben_Cs: use twm
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> or ratpoison
<laserbeak43> ice_wm is pretty nice
<Ben_Cs> wizard: they're ugly
<Ben_Cs> fluxbox is nicest after xfce
<Wizard> ugly..
<Wizard> xfce looks nice because it uses gtk
<Ben_Cs> wizard: and what's wrong with that?
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/ubuntu1.png
<Wizard> nothing :)
<Wizard> gtk is very good toolkit
<laserbeak43> man that is ugly
<laserbeak43> looks like windows :P
<Ben_Cs> i used fluxbuntu once (when had an old pc). it's very nice
<Jester45> i only like fluxbox on DSL
<laserbeak43> dont get me started with DSL
<Ben_Cs> jester: try fluxbuntu
<Jester45> fluxubuntu isnt a live cd is it?
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak43: please do get started. i like dsl.
<Ben_Cs> jester: livecd + install
<laserbeak43> man i signed up for their forums and they accepted me a year later
<laserbeak43> i was so pissed
<laserbeak43> and the chat is always dead
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, so its like the desktop cd i dont like that i just like DSL
<laserbeak43> the 3 times i visited, theres just this guy there that hasnt installed it yet and he idles there to see people talk about it so he can decide wehter or not to use it. and he's been there for months :P
<Jester45> laserbeak43, we are talking about the distro not the community
<laserbeak43> that's my only prob with the distro
* laserbeak43 is a linux noob
<Ben_Cs> my prob with the distro is lack of support of newer hardware
<laserbeak43> it is  a very nice distro, but hard to wrap my head around the whole thing
<laserbeak43> Ben_Cs: havent even gotten far enough to see myself
<Ben_Cs> what i like about fluxbuntu is that it's very light and speady, but has the newest kernel
<laserbeak43> whats the url? fluxbuntu.org?
<laserbeak43> no screenies? awww
<Ben_Cs> yup
<Ben_Cs> there are
<Ben_Cs> http://fluxbuntu.org/en/node/3
<Ben_Cs> there are url's of screens
<Ben_Cs> see it?
<Ben_Cs> here :   http://shots.fluxbuntu.org/nbuild1-rev2/
<laserbeak43> yeah sorry i was browsing hte shots
<laserbeak43> the
<laserbeak43> not bad
<laserbeak43> i could live with that
<Ben_Cs> but i like xubuntu better though :)
<laserbeak43> yeah i dont see a reason to leave xubuntu
<laserbeak43> maybe i'll put that on one of my slower machines
<Ben_Cs> do that. it's really nice desktop
<Ben_Cs> worked nice on PII 233mhz
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> yeah i'm diggin up an old one i've been meaning to give to my son so he can mash it up and learn
<Ben_Cs> i think for best experience fluxbuntu needs pII 300mhz or faster
<Ben_Cs> BTW who developed the linux kernel? linus?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: a whole lot of very bright people
<Ben_Cs> i wonder who developes it today
<Ben_Cs> any specific company?
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, no company but a community
<Jester45> but linus developed the first versions
<TheSheep> and linus still organises and coordinates everything
<Jester45> then someone else took over and now there is a diffrent guy that is heading the development
<Ben_Cs> jester: u mean people who do it in their spair time?
<TheSheep> err... it's Linus :)
<TheSheep> that's a name
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, thats how allmost all of open source software is
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: some get paid for doing it
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, im donating my time right now in a help channel others find bugs and fix them or say that its not a bug
<Jester45> others do the coding others organize some donate server's bandwidth
<TheSheep> gannahafta get a tshirt that reads "it's a feature" ;)
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> i donate 2 servers and bandwidth to help the Tor network
<Jester45> a lot of people donate server bandwidth and storage space so ubuntu can have a lot of mirrors and the main server can be faster because everone isnt downloading from them
<Ben_Cs> tor is open source?
<Jester45> yes
<Ben_Cs> jester: then it's easy to breech the security 'cause it's open source
<Jester45>  no its not
<Jester45> because if you can find a breach others can also
<TheSheep> actually most any useful advanced program out there is open source -- not always free, but always open source -- because when you buy it, you want to have control over the code
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, you do know ubuntu is open source also
<Ben_Cs> jester: ofcourse
<Jester45> if a bad guy can find a problem im sure the 100 people working on it will find it before they release it
<Jester45> andif not then a user might find a bug and tell the devels about it
<Ben_Cs> jester: but most powerfull unix's like Solaris isn't opensource (yeh i know they realeased opensolaris lately, but it's not exactly the same as solaris)
<Jester45> so... BSD and linux arent powerfull?
<laserbeak43> why is it that if u download something on windows it's slow as hell
<laserbeak43> but if u download it on linux it's blazing fast?
<laserbeak43> ipv6?
<Ben_Cs> jester: BSD yes. linux- less
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: solaris is not free, but is opensource
<Jester45> well BSD is open
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: at least to some degree
<Ben_Cs> freeBSD is open
<laserbeak43> solaris?
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, plus dont you think closed source is more of a problem
<laserbeak43> i didnt say anything about solaris
<Jester45> laserbeak43, i think TheSheep meant to say that to Ben_Cs
<laserbeak43> :)
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: right
<Ben_Cs> jester: closed source does'nt contribute to community but it's harder to hack it
<laserbeak43> but anyone know why downloads on windows is so slow compared to linux?
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, think about installing  a program but... you dont know what it does
<Ben_Cs> but on the other hand. more people can fix hack ports if it's open source
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: not really security by obscurity is generally a bad idea
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: sooner or later someone will hit the bug, on purpose or not
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: better to fix them than to hide them
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: didn't notice much difference
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, the person that is giving you it says that it does X feature but once you run it you find out that is does X+Y+a few backdoors
<laserbeak43> it's always way faster for me
<laserbeak43> sometimes twice as fast
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: in general winblows is slower then linux
<laserbeak43> lol
<Ben_Cs> but didn't notice much difference in file transfer
<Jester45> like MS's directx 9.0c offline installer still tries to connect to the internet but why? its an "offline" installers why should it try to connect thats just a waste of code and resources
<laserbeak43> sometimes if i know i'm downloading a big file
<laserbeak43> i'll log into linux just to get it
<Jester45> now if it was a online installer i would understand that
<laserbeak43> hehe
<Jester45> laserbeak43, what are you using to download
<laserbeak43> spyware
<Ben_Cs> jester: you're right about that.
<laserbeak43> firefox
<Jester45> same site?
<Jester45> and same computer
<laserbeak43> yeah
<laserbeak43> same everything
<Ben_Cs> jester: but maybe it is kinda spyware. it's trying to send info about your pc
<laserbeak43> and it's always faster
<laserbeak43> websites load faster
<laserbeak43> everything
<Jester45> wait
<laserbeak43> been noticing the diff for years
<Jester45> nevermind
<laserbeak43> is it ipv6 or something?
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: u use winxp?
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, but if it was opensource people using it would say why does it connect to the internet to install with an offline installer
<laserbeak43> yeah there are still apps i have to use there(my favorite music sequencer, school apps etc)
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: i use XP only for games or when i download an .mdf file. (mdf is Alcohol 120% file)
<laserbeak43> hehe
<laserbeak43> yeah and the games
<laserbeak43> how could i forget
<laserbeak43> i play warhammer on a daily basis
<Ben_Cs> i hope there wold be a decent free linux game soon
<laserbeak43> i agree
<laserbeak43> linux deserves it
<laserbeak43> wolfenstein is good
<laserbeak43> but no one plays much on my favorite server anymore
<Jester45> tremulous ] 
<laserbeak43> its a shame
<Ben_Cs> wolfenstein is only multiplayer
<laserbeak43> i had so much fun with those guys
<Ben_Cs> trem. is ok
<Ben_Cs> nexuis is ok.
<Ben_Cs> but i want "great"
<Ben_Cs> i like startegy games better then shooters
<laserbeak43> bah all i need is to get my wiimotes to work on linux and i'll be good with an emulator
<Ben_Cs> warzone2100 resurrection, has nice game play, but it's OLD
<laserbeak43> yeah i havent heard of a good free RTS on any platform
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: WinXP has C&C 3
<Ben_Cs> oh. not free
<Ben_Cs> warez thoigh
<Ben_Cs> *though
<laserbeak43> yeah warez
<snooo> hey
<Ben_Cs> hey snoo
<snooo> im having probs with xfce4-mixer - trying to set the volume on the microphone for my USB phone, but whenever i put the volume up it goes back to zero. it used to work, and the speaker works fine.
<Ben_Cs> wonder when there would be a good desktop in java.
<snooo> any ideas what could be causing the prob?
<Ben_Cs> snooo: is your card recognized?
<Ben_Cs> *sound card, that is
<snooo> err
<snooo> the system seems to know its there
<snooo> the mixer will bring up settings for the microphone and the speaker
<snooo> its just that the settings for the mic are useless
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, you know how slow a java desktop would be
<laserbeak43> whats the burnfree option in xfburn??
<snooo> its just a standard USB sound device, it should work
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, but have a google for project looking glass
<Ben_Cs> jester: how about a virtual machine running not on another OS but is an OS by itself? then everything would be faster.
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: how so?
<Ben_Cs> snoo: had a probplem with usb sound switching from soundcard to usb sound. can't help you there. maybe jester?
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: if something breaks and interrupts burning, the cd is still readable, I think
<laserbeak43> yeah there's some interesting OS-state kinda thingies in solaris
<laserbeak43> cool TheSheep
<snooo> i'll try in #ubuntu
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: cause running an OS on virtual machine is always slower then running the OS from hardware
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: always?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I don't think so.
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: yes. it's logical
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: google for xen
<Ben_Cs> the pc needs then resources for 2 OSs
<laserbeak43> heh i've found my first non working app
<laserbeak43> xfburn
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: yeah, xfburn is pretty bad
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: i use k3b.
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: especially since they dumped cdrecrod and switched to wodim
<Ben_Cs> it's not that fast, but powerfull as nero
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: googled for xen but nothing indicates it make OSes run from it fast as if they're run from hardware
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it does
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it uses new features of modern cpus to do the virtualisation, so there is no overhead
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: oh. <100 mili seconds difference, it says. but how about when the system is full loaded? maybe the difference is higher then,,,
* TheSheep shrugs
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: it's as easy to use as vmware?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, it's not a program, it's a technology
<laserbeak43> wodim
<laserbeak43> never hearda it
<laserbeak43> k3b hah?
<TheSheep> laserbeak43: wodim is a command-line burining program that is used under the hood by all the graphical burning tools
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: k3b is kde burning tool
<laserbeak43> yeah i know k3b
<laserbeak43> never used it tho
<laserbeak43> getting it now
<Ben_Cs> http://k3b.plainblack.com/
<Ben_Cs> ok
<laserbeak43> trying to burn fluxbuntu for this old box
<Ben_Cs> laserback: tell me  your impressions later
<laserbeak43> will do
<laserbeak43> i hope they release that planned educational version
<laserbeak43> edubuntu wont work on that old box
<Jester45> a fluxedubuntu
<Ben_Cs> edubuntu has a terminal server capabilty. so you just install terminal edubuntu on your old pc, and it'll run fast through terminal server on your fast pc
<laserbeak43> but i want it for my son(7 years old)
<laserbeak43> he'd rather play ps2 than use terminal
<Ben_Cs> BTW, i hate #gnome channel. it's so packed with ppl, that it's hard to get any help
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: terminal not as command line, but like thin client. you know about thin clients don't you?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Jester45> hi Halcy0n
<Jester45> hi hyper_ch
<Jester45> aa tab failed me
<laserbeak43> Ben_Cs: no not really
<laserbeak43> or at all :P
<Jester45> like a vnc
<thingy> umm before I got compile XFCE from source, there isn't a 4.4.1 repo anywhere is there?
<thingy> swap/got/go
<laserbeak43> vnwhat?
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak. a thin client is usually a slow pc that has a basic remote controll app that connects to a fast server that gives the slow pc the strength of the server with the OS and interface installed on the server
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> so this server would be another pc?
<Jester45> yes
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin_client
<laserbeak43> i don't have that many boxes laying around yet :P
<laserbeak43> k3b finished burning it and with a sense of humor :)
<laserbeak43> yeah it does remind me of nero
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: you need a fast pc for edubuntu and the slow pc as client and that's it
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: i think you can install the thin client server on your xubuntu from the ubuntu repositories
<laserbeak43> interesting
<laserbeak43> but could i still use xubuntu and serve edubuntu?
<laserbeak43> at the same time?
<Ben_Cs> yes.
<Jester45> i think i like the idea of fat clients
<Ben_Cs> you just install on xubuntu the Terminal Server, and the old PC gets the desktop of your xubuntu
<laserbeak43> cool
<laserbeak43> oh
<Jester45> if you where making a network of clients for your work
<laserbeak43> like those terminals at my old job
<laserbeak43> they had no hard drives or anything
<laserbeak43> i see
<orbit7> is there a way to disable automounting of usb disks for certain users?
<orbit7> I don't want the vnc-desktop to auto-mount drives, they steal the drive from the real desktop.
<Ben_Cs> if the clients don't have harddisks u just use netboot i think
<laserbeak43> that pxe rom thing?
<Ben_Cs> maybe
<TheSheep> orbit7: thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume manager
<orbit7> thanks, checking the settings
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: yeh pxe it is. just checked it
<orbit7> TheSheep: that was easy, i was looking in the wrong places for that setting
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> orbit7: yes, it's unintuitive that it's the part of Thunar
<laserbeak43> Ben_Cs: thanks i'll look into that
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: np
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: just searched for "ltsp" in repositories and got the right tesults.
<laserbeak43> i'm trying to mount the hard disks
<laserbeak43> on this system
<laserbeak43> nah the fluxbox system
<laserbeak43> but mount doesnt seem to return harddrives in the list
<Ben_Cs> someone told a joke in #xfce:
<Ben_Cs> So...KDE, Gnome and XFCE walked into a bar. There was mounting tension as none of them spoke to each other. To break the ice, XFCE blurts out, "What do all smart asses have in common?". KDE and Gnome look at each other and then shrug simultaneously at XFCE. "Wise cracks!" said XFCE. XFCE is now sitting alone at bar thinking "Everybody's a critic!!!"
<echo6> hello!
<laserbeak43> lol
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: you mean on desktop?
<laserbeak43> no i'm on the desktop and open a terminal
<laserbeak43> then type mount to seee what kinda stuff i have
<laserbeak43> and i dont see anything
<laserbeak43> and i cant browse
<laserbeak43> andiything
<laserbeak43> with the home folder ont he deslktop it seems
<echo6> I've installed xubuntu 7.04 on a Sony Vaio Celeron 600...anytime I open a terminal X restarts..any ideas?
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak: nothin? wierd. try asking in #fluxbuntu
<laserbeak43> cool
<Ben_Cs> echo6: nothin i can think of
<Jester45> echo6, try f2+alt and type Terminal if it crashes try it again with xfce4-terminal
<Ben_Cs> exho6: tried to google it?
<Jester45> i know its a bu
<Jester45> i just dont remeber if it was Terminal or xfce4-terminal crashing
<echo6> Ben_Cs: I think it is related to xfce4-terminal,  going to try xterm
<echo6> Jester45: bu?
<Jester45> Terminal and xfce4-terminal are diffrent
<Jester45> bug*
<echo6> thanks
<echo6> xterm works fine..its a bu then
<Jester45> if you find out what one works you could overwrite the broken with a copy of the new and then you should be fine
<Jester45> xterm should allways work
<Jester45> its the 2nd to last thing you should be able to boot to
<echo6> yes..just nice to have some features from the other terms,  e.g. copy & paste
<Jester45> its a root terminal then gdm->fail safe session (xterm) and then xfce
<Ben_Cs> laserbeak43: coming to think about it. it's probably a kernel thingy. tried the same with xubuntu livecd?
<Jester45> Ben_Cs, there has been kernel upgrades since the bug first showed
<Jester45> o your talking about laserbeak43
<thingy> echo6: oh about the terminal causing X to crash...have you installed any new/weird fonts recently?
<laserbeak43> not sure and no i havent
<echo6> thingy: no this is a fresh install
<Jester45> bug 91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<echo6> ubotu: thanks, will investigate further..for now making use of xterm
<echo6> lmao
<echo6> bug 91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<echo6> nice
<Jester45> lol
<echo6> :)
<Jester45> it tricked another person
<Jester45> so try using Terminal
<echo6> yes well the "I am only a bot" gives it away :-)
<Jester45> i think that shoudl work
<Ben_Cs> jester: what're the triggers of the bot?
<echo6> bug <number>
<echo6> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<echo6> ROFL
<Jester45> yea they added that because a lot of people would say "ubotu, thanks"
<echo6> bug 0
<Jester45> and it would be loged as an unknown command
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> and you find the bug1 joke
<Jester45> well
<echo6> :)
<Jester45> i guess its a real problem and a joke
<Ben_Cs> good joke though
<Jester45> this glitch began after installing and playing prboom/freedoom.
<Jester45> did you install freedoom
<Ben_Cs> been thinking. maybe i'll leave kde and go back to xubuntu just because of the great community? LOL
<echo6> :-)
<Jester45> its because im here
<Ben_Cs> jester: you're very modest u know?
<Jester45> yea i know
<Jester45> i fixed a problem on a friends server and he was asking for the port ot login and i said not till you say im better than you
<Ben_Cs> BTW, xubuntu is read as Zubuntu? like Xena = Zena?
<Jester45> (he didnt get the port for a few hours)
<Ben_Cs> lol
<Jester45> i say it as Xubuntu
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> cool
<Ben_Cs> here's something i liked:
<Ben_Cs> "Ubuntu": traditional african word for "I'm not able to use Debian"
<s-x-u> why ?
<Ben_Cs> ammusing isn't it?
<s-x-u> why ?
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: are you a bot with only trigger "wht"?
<kekk> haha
<Ben_Cs> *why
<s-x-u> well you made a statement i ask you why do you think it is so ... why ?
<xor> there are plenty of advantages to the ubuntus over debian
<xor> also other way around
<Ben_Cs> well, first: i copied it. second: debian is harder to use then ubuntu
<s-x-u> and why do you think debian is harder to use ?
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: cause debian doesn't come preinstalled with lots of usefull soft as ubuntu, so it's harder for new linux users
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: i just don't like debian because of it's old packages. and sid is damn not stable
<s-x-u> apt-get is easy for installing software on both debian and ubuntu
<Ben_Cs> true
<Ben_Cs> apt-get install synaptic , is even easier
<s-x-u> those old pakages are they buggy ?
<Ben_Cs> not buggy. but supports not very well of new hardware
<s-x-u> you can make new packages yourself
<s-x-u> if you can do better ....
<xor> anyone here running 7.10?
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: don't have the time for it. for instance xserver-xorg-video-i810 has much less support of my video card than the newer xserver-xorg-video-intel
<s-x-u> debian is a sparetime job by enthusiasts (?) ubuntu have about 50 paid developerss
<Ben_Cs> xor: one sec
<s-x-u> i have to use i810 because with intel i am getting very big fonts
<Ben_Cs> xor:  #ubuntu+1   is the support chan, if u want
<s-x-u> xor:  i use 7.10 at this moment
<xor> i'm running 7.04
<xor> just wondering how smoothly it's going
<xor> haven't been reading much about it
<xor> s-x-u: enjoying it?
<s-x-u> it will depend on your hardware first
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: with i810 i don't get the refresh rate i want
<s-x-u> yes
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: u run tribe 5?
<s-x-u> i run tribe 4 with updates = tribe 5 ?
<Ben_Cs> yes
<s-x-u> well then i am
<s-x-u> not many new things new artwork and a places plugin are the visible changes
<Ben_Cs> damn the kde over-animation makes me sick! need to return to good-old-xubuntu fast!
<s-x-u> kde over-animation what is that ?
<Ben_Cs> too much of animation, that is
<Ben_Cs> jumping icon etc.
<Ben_Cs> makes me wanna throw-up
<s-x-u> disable button is also jumping every time yo want to click it isnt it ? :)
* laserbeak43 pops his chest out and throws his cape back and shouts,"to the movies!!!".
<Ben_Cs> lol
<s-x-u> the only time i notice that there is a refresh rate is when i shut down and the pixels are powered off
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: when i use winblows and the go to the another pc with debian i feel the refresh rate change instantly
<Ben_Cs> coming to think about it. haven't used winblows for months now
<s-x-u> i dont have experience with crt because i use tft-lcd
<Ben_Cs> that's the reason then
<Ben_Cs> 60mhz in lcd is fine. in crt it's horrific
<Ben_Cs> *60hz
<s-x-u> you can set a refresh rate with $ sudoku displayconfig-gtk
<xor> anyone know a good site for cheap used laptops?
<orbit7> old crt 60mhz is ok, new crt 60mhz sucks, the response of the old crt's was slow
<Ben_Cs> yes. but if the driver doesn't support it u get a black screen
<s-x-u> xor what pric may it cost ?
<Ben_Cs> xor: depending on your location. ebay usually is
<xor> s-x-u: was hoping for under $500
<s-x-u> i live in the euro zone
<xor> aah what part?
<xor> i'm in the states
<Ben_Cs> xor: u don't like ebay?
<s-x-u> so how many euros is $500
<xor> Ben_Cs: not really :\
<xor> Ben_Cs: been burned
<Ben_Cs> i see
<Ben_Cs> about 400 euro i think
<Ben_Cs> maybe 450?
<xor> 367.89
<s-x-u> http://www.laptopcloseout.com/usa/store.html
<xor> thanks
<s-x-u> g o o g l e ! ! ! ! ! !
<xor> ;)
<xor> i was hoping someone had some personal experience
<xor> w/ a small shop
<Ben_Cs> xor: you're prepaired to take a plane there?
<s-x-u> type the link in google + review maybe there is one ...
<s-x-u> usa and canada
<Ben_Cs> or drive for like 20 hours?
<s-x-u> you dont have package delivery in usa ? poor country :P
<Ben_Cs> s-x-u: don't u want to check the product first?
<Ben_Cs> well guys, i'm off to install xubuntu. see u later.
<s-x-u> i do not buy online
<s-x-u> xor wants to
<s-x-u> Ben_Cs: do you have one pc ?
<Ben_Cs> yes
<s-x-u> ok hope you dont screw it up
<xor> lol
<xor> wow
<Ben_Cs> well didn't screw it up the last time installed xfce
<s-x-u> xor: ?
<thingy> xor: To help you get a good deal, look at the bargains being discussed on this forum: http://forum.notebookreview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12 and also check out the coupons + forums on here: http://www.notebookforums.com/
<Ben_Cs> xubuntu that is
<xor> thingy: hey, thanks
<Ben_Cs> c u later then.
<s-x-u> Ben_Cs: doei
<thingy> xor: those two links will keep you busy for a while but the goal should be to make up a short list of machines and then research on http://www.linux-laptop.net/ to see which laptop has had positive things said about it when people tried installing linux on them. In general, the important things to watch out for, are to ensure ACPI sleep/hibernate work and that there aren't any major unsupported hardware like sound/network/wireless. I went through
<thingy> this and the whole thing takes a few days(a week) to sort out.
<xor> what did you wind up with?
<xor> i've heard good things about thinkpads.. and they are pretty
<thingy> xor: a hp nx7400 machine. It had a good price from a uk mailorder company called e-buyer and HP were giving me 75 rebate which made it a bargain
<xor> nice
<thingy> xor: thinkpads are good but pricey unless you get a good deal from e-bay
<xor> hmm
<xor> well hopefully i can find something cheap and fully compatible
<xor> i don't mind going older
<xor> don't need too much power from one
<xor> just something very basic
<TheSheep> asus eee :)
<xor> i wouldn't mind that thing!
<thingy> asus came out too late for me :-( I liked the idea of a modular laptop since I know the economies of scale would eventually make the parts as cheap as pc parts
<s-x-u> intel inside ...
* Wizard finnishes reading xubuntu desktop guide.. nothing interesting :/
<TheSheep> Wizard: it's targeted to people using computers for the first time
<TheSheep> Wizard: or at least using linux for the first time
<s-x-u> wizard you are really bored if you read the desktop guide :):):)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> yeah, i am
<Wizard> i can't sleep
<TheSheep> Wizard: read the wiki :)
<s-x-u> better try to damage your install without sudo and report it on launchpad if it happens
<Wizard> but really, i'm starting to like ubuntu..
<thingy> Wizard: browse the upcoming stories on reddit.com or digg.com.
<Wizard> s-x-u: i have to much linux/unix experience :P
<s-x-u> already read all the manpages ?
<Wizard> linux manpages sux and are a bit uncomplete
<thingy> I know...what cheers me up and will prob. amuse you too....is to goto hotornot.com and give everyone a 0! :-)
<TheSheep> Wizard: they are excellent, but not all are installed by default
<s-x-u> i have job for you ! correct the man pages !!!!!
<Wizard> TheSheep: did you see freebsd or openbsd manpages ?
<Wizard> evry driver, every task and every app is covered in them
<TheSheep> Wizard: openbsd
<s-x-u> but they are all hot :-/
<Wizard> ok, no further question
<TheSheep> Wizard: agreed that any distro-specific man pages are missing
<TheSheep> Wizard: they would have to be prepared specifically for ubuntu
<TheSheep> Wizard: and it seems that ubuntu uses web pages, wiki and forums for that
<Wizard> TheSheep: hotorwhat ?
<TheSheep> Wizard: beg you pardon?
<s-x-u> hahahaha
<s-x-u> perfect !
* TheSheep eyes s-x-u 
<Wizard> ah, that was to thingy :P
<s-x-u> Wizard:  start install the fun man pages and improve them
<Wizard> i'll just fix my mail server
<Wizard> :P
<s-x-u> TheSheep: normally my eyes follow the mouse pointer ... u use a newer version ?:)
<Wizard> aww.. i spitted gin on my pants :/
<TheSheep> Wizard: does it hurt?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> it hurts my pocket only
<TheSheep> Wizard: then light a match XD
<Wizard> no!
<s-x-u> only desinfecting
<Wizard> :)
<TheSheep> Wizard: keep away from the fireplace
<Wizard> uhh.. i'm drunk
<Wizard> i don't have fireplace, i live in dorm :)
<s-x-u> wizard: http://www.tempohousing.com/ have a look maybe you want one
<Wizard> i won't move out my dorm
<Wizard> i love it
<Wizard> and i live with my gf :)
<s-x-u> is your gf with you ?
<Wizard> not now :/
<Wizard> she will return in two weeks
<Wizard> she spends holidays with parents
<s-x-u> (00:40:13) Wizard: i can't sleep ----- know i understand your problem ....
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> yeah.. that's the main reason
<Wizard> s-x-u: i said that about 7am :/
<s-x-u> prepare a very big surprise for here
<s-x-u> yep i live in another time zone ...
<Wizard> yeah.. but imagine sleepless night..
<Wizard> completely alone :/
<Wizard> i haven't seen her for 2 months
<s-x-u> that is what i call a very long time
<Wizard> that's what i call infinity
<Wizard> or ethernity
<Wizard> (depends on cult you are member of)
<s-x-u> better call her you broke some legs
<Wizard> she called me 3 hours ago, she told me she would return about 10 of september
<s-x-u> next time go with her ..
<Pumpernickel> Could you keep non-support related conversation in the -offtopic channels, please?  Thanks.
<Wizard> yes, of course..
<s-x-u> Pumpernickel: can i help you ?
#xubuntu 2007-08-26
<Wizard> i just wanted to mention that my girlfriend installed kubuntu and told me it was shit
<Wizard> and i still remeber whe she told me: no beryl, no sex
<Wizard> i've never googled so much
<TheSheep> !language | Wizard
<ubotu> Wizard: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> guys, Pumpernickel is right, better move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Wizard> as you wish master
<s-x-u> im in xubuntu-oftopic dont hurt people
<s-x-u> it is not bizzy at this moment but maybe someone read the logs and waste time with reading less relevant things
<sebas_> Hi
<sebas_> I've installed Xubuntu but the network card is not configured, I think that the drivers are not installed
<sebas_> Is it possible to install the drivers from the installation CD after doing the main install?
<Pumpernickel> What model is it?
<sebas_> I'm not sure, it's an old ISA card
<sebas_> but the point is how do I install drivers?
<Pumpernickel> The drivers should be installed, but the interface may not be configured correctly.
<Pumpernickel> Could you pastebin the output of `ifconfig`?
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thingy> sudo ifconfig would be better
<sebas_> well, actually I'm not using that pc.. I installed it on an old machine for my grandfather
<sebas_> If the problem is that the interface is not configured correctly, what can I do?
<Pumpernickel> Depends on how it's configured.  It may simply not have been activated, or it could be something more complicated.
<TheSheep> I think that isa cards are not autodetected?
<sebas_> Pumpernickel: I remember I did # ifconfig eth0 up
<sebas_> but it wasn't configured
<sebas_> Well, I'll try to fix it another day when I'm there..
<Pumpernickel> TheSheep: Could be.
<sebas_> or try to get a PCI NIC
<thyrax> have a problem
<thyrax> when i try to open firefox it says window already open
<thyrax> anyone know how to get to the window it's not showing up
<thyrax> anyone know how to uninstall firefox?
<Ed933> Hello
<Jester45> hi
<Ed933> Is it possible to create a new menu shortcut
<Jester45> yes
<Ed933> how?
<Jester45> open mousepad
<Ed933> yes?
<Jester45> is english your only language
<Ed933> yes
<Jester45> copy [Desktop Entry] 
<Jester45> Encoding=UTF-8
<Jester45> Name=entrynamehere
<Jester45> so you have 3 lines
<Jester45> then copy
<Jester45> Exec=command
<Jester45> Terminal=false if its a gui app
<Jester45> Type=
<Ed933> ok
<Jester45> Icon=
<Jester45> and Categories=
<Ed933> what is type
<Jester45> Application
<Ed933> oh
<Ed933> so
<Jester45> thats the type
<Ed933> say I want to put in
<Ed933> a program named 'A' which is graphical
<Ed933> I have to type in
<Ed933> [Desktop Entry] 
<Ed933> Encodinf=UTF-8
<Ed933> *Encoding
<Ed933> Name=A
<Ed933> Exec=A
<Ed933> Terminal=false
* Jester45 is just making this up from looking at the defualt entries
<Ed933> Type=Application
<Jester45> and for Categories
<Ed933> Games
<Ed933> so
<Ed933> do I need to save it
<Ed933> Somewhere
<Jester45> you say you want it in Menu -> games you would put it as Categories=Application;Games;
<Ed933> oh
<Jester45> and save it in /usr/share/applications
<Jester45> o
<Ed933> ok
<Jester45> nevermind
<Ed933> tyvm
<Jester45> save anywhere or open a root mousepad and copy it there
<Jester45> you need root power to save there
<Ed933> ok
<Ed933> so I gotta go into terminal and type in gksudo mousepad
<Ed933> Yeah, I new at this stuff, still learning
<Ed933> :D
<Jester45> yes no copy/paste it all
<Jester45> now*
<Jester45> the only place you can save stuff by defualt without root powers is at /home/user/
<Jester45> (or ~/ in a terminal for a shortcut)
<Ed933> so ur home directory
<Jester45> yes
<Ed933> when I type in gksudo mousepad
<Ed933> it asks me 4 my password
<Ed933> I type it in
<Ed933> and nothing happens
<Jester45> a mousepad doesnt open?
<Ed933> yeah
<Jester45> did you type mousepad right?
<Jester45> what did the temrinal say
<Ed933> it just sat there
<Jester45> well
<Ed933> edward@linux:~$ gksudo mousepad
<Ed933> GNOME_SUDO_PASS****
<Ed933> and that's it
<Jester45> click on the temrinal and press ctrl+C
<Ed933> yep
<Jester45> and try it with sudo
<Ed933> yeah, that better
<Jester45> and if THAT doesnt work save the first mousepad to your desktop as test and run sudo mv ~/Desktop/test /usr/share/applications/A.desktop
<Jester45> ok copy/paste to root mousepad and save in /usr/share/applications/ and save as A.desktop
<Jester45> replacing A with the real name
<Jester45> wait a little bit and it should show in the menu
<Ed933> Whoa nice
<Ed933> thnx heaps
<Ed933> :D
<Jester45> hehe and i just learned it myself now :)
<Ed933> :D
<Ed933> where r all the icons stored
<Ed933> I cant find them anywhere
<Jester45> i think usr/share/pixmaps
<Jester45> yep
<kalikiana> Ed933, Incidentally 'pixmaps' is deprecated, recent packages store icons in 'icons/hicolor'
<Ed933> icons/hicolor
<Ed933> thnx
<Ben_Cs> hello
<kalikiana> hello
<Ben_Cs> sup?
<kalikiana> I'm sorry, sup is one of the weird irc tokens I never got used to. What does it mean?
<Ben_Cs> something weird: when installed xubuntu, the volu,e control (mixer) didn't show any controlls. then when i run vlc, the mixer recognized the soundcard, but the volume controlls like PCM when changed (volume), it didn't show from desktop view. only after restart the mixer volume and volume changed from desktop view were bound...
<Ben_Cs> sup = what's up, in short
<kalikiana> Ah, what'_sup_, thx.
<Ben_Cs> talking about irc tokens: what dows "lmao" mean?
<Ben_Cs> never mind. googled it
<Ben_Cs> lmao = laugh my ass off
<Ben_Cs> like lol
<kalikiana> Yep, except that it makes me think of cats until I realize it's that token. :P
<Ben_Cs> yes. a type of miyau
<Ben_Cs> :)
<Ben_Cs> where do i put an icon theme? ~/.themes or ~/.icons or where?
<Ben_Cs> never mind. found it. ~/.icons it is
* LikeVinyl is away: Haciendo una sopa de piedra. nete a la tribu GNU/Linux.
<dsmith_> hi
<dsmith_> in trying to log into a xfce session
<dsmith_> it says I have ben loged in less then 10 seconds
<dsmith_> then kicks me out
<m0u5e> i hope they'll build a instant search feature into thunar -_-;
<m0u5e> it'll be so much easier to sort through my documents in a large folder that way...
<predaeus> m0u5e, as far as I know thunar has the instant search feature.
<kalikiana_> m0u5e, Just type a few letters and Thunar will try to find the first file beginning with those letters.
<m0u5e> kalikiana_: for some reason its not working ;_;
<m0u5e> kalikiana_: ohh wait, thats not what im talking about
<m0u5e> kalikiana_: i mean like a search filter, where i type in letters (like in firefox) and it will instantly start mataching up files with those strings
<m0u5e> kalikiana_: in the folder, ... it makes it easier fo rme to move like a bunch of files with "1881052" at the beginning, to a folder
<kalikiana_> That's exactly what it does. Otherwise yu are explaining it very wrong. :/
<xor> thunar does need a proper search though
<xor> it only searches at the beginning of the filename
<TheSheep> xor: use meta tracker
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: hiho
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: hi
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how are you?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sleepy
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yeah, it's early morning
<TheSheep> ...
<hyper_ch> ;)
<TheSheep> . . .
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what you're up to?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: learning django at the moment
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: django?
<TheSheep> http://www.djangoproject.com
<hyper_ch> not the music instrument then ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, jazz musician
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Django Reinhardt
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: dunno him ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: he was good
<hyper_ch> dunno jazz at all
* TheSheep pities hyper_ch 
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: each one his own taste in music
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: if you wanna see mine, let me know :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's good to have some basic understanding of one's own cultural heritage
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sure always eager to learn :)
<hyper_ch> i've always been special regarding my taste of music ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: everyone is special
<hyper_ch> I've never much bothered for lyrics in music... more whether I like how it sounds
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! plese, where should i click in order to set my lan card settings?
<wlfwhiterabbit> please*
<hyper_ch> wlfwhiterabbit: Applications --> System --> Networking
<wlfwhiterabbit> hyper_ch: yes, but my problem is that when i booted the pc wasnt linked to the router, and after having realized the link, in app-sys-net i couldn manage anything to say to my lan card "search the router and connect to it"
<hyper_ch> wlfwhiterabbit: ????
<wlfwhiterabbit> hyper_ch: sorry... doesn't matter (now i'm chatting because it's all right, but i had to reset in order to make it work)
<foxray> i hear its possible to convert from ubuntu to xubuntu but is it possible to keep the gnome ubuntu as well?
<Pumpernickel> That's the easiest way to do it, actually.  Getting rid of the Gnome parts is harder.
<Pumpernickel> Install the 'xubuntu-desktop' package, and you'll have everything that makes Xubuntu what it is.
<foxray> wasn't the whole reason of xubuntu
<foxray> to get rid of the gnome dependencies?
<foxray> i kinda have a low end computer a P3 700mhz and original ubuntu runs kinda sluggish on it
<Pumpernickel> Within itself, yes.  But you can still install anything from Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, et al inside it.
<Pumpernickel> The packages don't conflict (much).
<foxray> no use to debian just yet, i'm a rhel admin for a living
<foxray> so debian is unfamiliar territory
<yotux> does anyone know howto change usplash settings
<Pumpernickel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<yotux> Pumpernickel: Thank you have install xubuntu and splash res to out of my lcds spec range
<illu45> Hello, could someone here help with a gcc-config/c compiler problem on gutsy?
<thingy> illu45: What's the issue?
<illu45> Well, I'm trying to get sound to work on my T61, following the steps here, as the easy fix didn't work: http://tinyurl.com/36khy7, and when I try to configure the patched alsa, it says: C compiler cannot create executables. When I run gcc-config, it says command not found.
<thingy> illu45: Have you installed the build-essentials package?
<illu45> hm, not sure.
<illu45> Er, I can't seem to find it in the repos.
<Pumpernickel> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Pumpernickel> ...voila.
<thingy> oops..my mistake. there was no s at the end...correct pkg name is build-essential
<illu45> ah, ok
<illu45> Nope, don't have it yet. Will give that a try :)
<Jester45> when did tribe 5 get released
<illu45> Hm..a few days ago, I think
<Pumpernickel> Sometime about the 23rd, I think.
<thingy> illu45: To give you a more accurate idea of whats involved in compiling alsa drivers from tar balls, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thingy> illu45: it says you will also need the ncurses-dev gettext and linux-headers-`uname -r`
<illu45> thingy, ah, all right, will take a look at it. That seems to have solved the C compiler problem, though, so thanks for the help :)
<illu45> Hm... it seemed to get through the configure without any problems. Will install those if it fails to make, though
<ricky90> how can I disable the "desktop zoom"???? I haven't compiz fusion, only ubuntu server + xfce
<ricky90> please
<thingy> ricky90: how do you do this zoom feature? ctrl + alt + + ?
<ricky90> nothing :(
<thingy> eh?
<thingy> how do you activate this desktop zoom features?
<ricky90> I haven't activated nothing
<thingy> what keys are pressed or mouse actions done?
<ricky90> I have only installed xfce on ubuntu-server
<ricky90> the max resolution on my ibook 12 inch is only 1024 x 768
<thingy> ricky90: ok is your monitor operating at some low resolution like 800x600 and you want it to be higher like 1024x768 etc? is that what you mean by desktop zoom?
<ricky90> no no
<thingy> ok i give up then
<thingy> i dont know wha tyou mean
<ricky90> The desktop is zoomed
<ricky90> and when I go to the margin with the mouse
<ricky90> the screen moves with the mouse
<ricky90> sorry for my english
<thingy> ricky90: The problem is that your Virtual desktop value is > then the screen res. to fix it you need to modify the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<thingy> ricky90: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and tell us what your screen resolution is
<ricky90> then: I set 800x600 there isn't this effect. But the max resolution on Mac OSX is 1024x768
<ricky90> I want to use that resolution...
<thingy> ricky90: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and pastebin /var/log/X*.log (i forget what its actually called)
<laserbeak43> whats git?
<thingy> linus's source code management system
<thingy> is also a rude word in the uk
<laserbeak43> oh
<laserbeak43> yeah it's what we used to call annoying kids in miami
<illu45> thingy, do you by any chance know how to install the gnome sound manager in xubuntu?
<thingy> illu45: no. Haven't done that. That would definitely bring in a lot of gnome dependancies though. How come you want to install it?
<ricky90> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35130/
<illu45> Yes, I was afraid that it would. Well, the howto I'm following uses it, and I can't seem to find an equivalent for a "switches" tab in the xfce sound manager
<illu45> howto link, if you want to see it: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=159516&page=1&pp=15
<thingy> illu45: you can use alsamixer to do the same thing
<thingy> illu45: use left right arrow keys in alsamixer to move between the settings and use the m key to mute/unmute or the up down arrow keys to increase decrease volume
<thingy> illu45: or you can use amixer and specify params to it do the same thing
<thingy> illu45: youll have to man amixer to find out the params since i dont recall them off hand
<illu45> thingy, ah, all right. I'll take a look at that, thanks.
<thingy> illu45: alsamixer might be in the alsa-utils package in case you get a command not found
<thingy> ricky90: whats the model of the mac you have?
<illu45> Ah. No, I can launch alsamixer without any trouble, but I only see a Master and PCM slider, which are both unmuted and set to 100.
<ricky90> ibook G4 12 inch
<thingy> illu45: have you modifed the modprobe.conf file and added the options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=thinkpad bit? since that bit my specify some more mixers
<thingy> you will need to unload and reload the modules
<illu45> Hm. I added that line in, yes. But I don't think I reloaded the module.
<illu45> Should a system reboot do it?
<thingy> yep
<illu45> ah, ok
<ricky90> thingy, if I do a xorg-reconfigure it's the same thing?
<thingy> ricky90: I was looking at your xorg.conf file and its ok...your using the fb driver and the log reports that 1024x768 is a supported mode
<thingy> ricky90: but it then says that the mode isn't a default mode...i suspect its the HorizSync	28-51
<thingy> 	VertRefresh	43-60 lines which may be stopping X from setting the mode to 1024x768
<thingy> ricky90: can you comment out lines 104 and 105 in the pastebin which are in your xorg.conf file and reboot the box
<ricky90> ok I do it and shoutdown. Thanks a lot for your support
<ricky90> I have a enormeus headache
<illu45> thingy, hm, I've added the line (and rebooted now), but I still have no sound and only two sliders in alsamixer. I'm guessing that I messed up the patch?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> well. back to good-old xubuntu
<thingy> illu45: have you tested sound? by playing an mp3 etc?
<thingy> swap/an/a
<illu45> thingy, yep. I tried both the movie and the soundbite that come as examples with the install.
<thingy> illu45: does the blurb here match what you did? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_(Feisty_Fawn)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#ALSA_driver_update_.28hard_fix.2C_recommended_for_advanced_users.29
<illu45> thingy, yep
<thingy> illu45: specifically, "When doing "cp ../patch_analog.c alsa-driver-1.0.14/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/" use "cp ../patch_analog.c alsa-kernel/pci/hda/" instead Also, when you get to the part about modifying the modprobe.conf file, it doesn't exist in ubuntu. Adding "options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=thinkpad" to any file (even one you make yourself) inside etc/modprobe.d should work. I personally added it to the options file, and it works fine."
<illu45> Yes, I figured they made a typo in the cp command. Although I'm not sure about the file modification
<illu45> I just used "gksudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" and appeneded that line to the end of the file
<thingy> illu45: try this: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel; sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel index=0 model=thinkpad
<thingy> illu45: does that produce a change in the mixers shown in alsamixer?
<illu45> thingy, it says "ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use"
<thingy> illu45: hmm are you playing anything or is there a sound server running?
<illu45> thingy, hm... Not playing anything, no. Not sure about the sound server, though
<illu45> the xfce4-mixer-plugin is running... Trying to kill it now.
<illu45> ah, ok
<illu45> Hm. The command runs fine now, but no change in alsamixer, no
<thingy> illu45: I read a bit more of that fedora forums post. Did you install all the patches to the alsa tarball? It actually recommends to just get the cvs version of alsa since it has everything already in it
<illu45> Hm, I think I only got the patch_analog.c patch... I was looking for the cvs version of alsa, but couldn't seem to find it.
<thingy> illu45: there are three patches: Fix Oops with AD1984 thinkpad model
<thingy> Fix AD1984 basic model
<thingy> Fix Thinkpad X61/T61 outputs
<illu45> would the "rsync -avz --delete --exclude=.hg* rsync://alsa.alsa-project.org/hg [your_directory]  " command work?
<thingy> illu45: lemme see if there is already any instructions on compiling cvs alsa in ubuntu
<illu45> Ah, all right, thanks
<thingy> illu45: here this looks good: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3210562
<thingy> illu45: see the post by socrates.wei
<illu45> Hm, ok. Looking at it now
<illu45> Hm, on the alsa-project.org link that he specifies, the download link says "This is the link to the main ALSA drivers, not the CVS versions.", is that all right?
<thingy> illu45: The instructions are what need to be followed to get the cvs version. the link indeed only points to the releases
<Ben_Cs> is there a linux alternative to soulseek?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: what's soulseek?
<illu45> Ben_Cs, try http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<illu45> thingy, ah, all right. So the I can use the link to get the release, and then follow the instructions to sync with the cvs version?
<thingy> illu45: umm you could just run the rsync commands instead since otherwise if the release and cvs folder structure don't match it will re-download things again anyway
<illu45> thingy, ah, ok
<illu45> So, once I've done the rsync, I should just go into my alsa dir and run ./configure, etc, or will I have to go into all of the components' dirs and run ./configure etc. in each one?
<illu45> Or, rather. Should I run ./configure etc. in just the alsa-driver dir, or in all of the components?
<thingy> just in the alsa-driver dir
<illu45> ah, ok
<Ben_Cs> illu45: nice soulseek client
<illu45> Erm, it seems there's no configure file in the alsa-driver dir
<thingy> illu45: "Run the autoconf command to create the configure script"
<illu45> Ben_Cs, ah, I haven't used it much. Don't use soulseek often.
<illu45> thingy, ah, oops. Thanks :)
<illu45> thingy, hm, sorry, one more thing. When I run ./configure --help, I don't see any --with-cards options. This is the output I get: http://pastebin.com/d3c6344d7
<thingy> illu45: did you have to install automake/autoconf and libtool?
<illu45> thingy, yes, I installed automake/autoconf manually. Installing libtool now as well.
<thingy> it could be a typo i think...since they are asking to do a configure --help and the next line is asking to do a cvscompile --with-cards=emu10k1,usb-audio so...what does the output of cvscompile --help produce?
<thingy> if it starts compiling then ofcourse ctrl-c it :-)
<illu45> all right, will try :)
<illu45> thingy, ah, ok, that gives me a --with-cards list. Not sure which one to pick, though.
<thingy> illu45: pastebin the list
<illu45> thingy, http://pastebin.com/d4f3bef35
<thingy> illu45: you need hda-intel i think
<illu45> ah, ok. Will try that
<Ben_Cs> gxine crashes after i click close after config wizard. part of error code: The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'. any ideas?
<thingy> illu45: for the options, just enable all options
<illu45> thingy, well, it seems to have compiled and installed fine.
<illu45> Ben_Cs, I've never had much luck with gxine, sorry.
<Ben_Cs> ok
<illu45> thingy, I'll try a reboot and see what happens :).
<thingy> Ben_Cs: gxine is buggy. Use the xine-ui package instead
<thingy> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1483 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<Jester45> xine sucks use vlc or mplayer
<illu45> thingy, hm... still no sound, and I can't seem to open alsamixer. Gives this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<thingy> illu45: pastebin the output of lsmod, sounds like the modules didn't load
<thingy> argh...where did I put my xubuntu cd...blast!
<illu45> thingy, lsmod pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d5939cb5
<thingy> illu45: yep it hasn't loaded your sound card module...it shouldve been snd-hda-intel i think
<thingy> illu45: can you check /lib/modules/blah to see if snd-hda* exists somewhere in that tree
<illu45> sure
<thingy> illu45: find /lib/modules -iname "snd-*" for example
<illu45> thingy, output: http://pastebin.com/d705318f5
<illu45> seems to exist
<thingy> hmm there it is: /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel
<thingy> so what happens when you do a modprobe snd-hda-intel options suff here thinkpad somethign somethign
<illu45> you mean "options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=thinkpad" ?
<illu45> in modprobe.d?
<thingy> yep that
<thingy> so do a modprobe snd-hda-instal index=0 model=thinkpad
<illu45> Hm... "FATAL: Module snd_hda_instal not found"
<thingy> illu45: is there a update-modules or modules-update command in ubuntu? im rebuilding my box and so i dont have access to an installation at the mo.
<thingy> or you could do a depmod -a i think
<thingy> but do a update-modules if it exists
<illu45> Er, did you mean dong "modprobe snd-hda-intel index=0 model=thinkpad" ?
<thingy> yes
<thingy> but if its says snd_hda_install not found it could mean that modules depedancies are outta whack
<illu45> Ah, all right. That gives a different error: "FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<illu45> update-modules gives no errors
<thingy> after doing the update-modules
<thingy> do a depmod -a as well
<thingy> and then retry the modprobe command
<thingy> same thing?
<illu45> no errors for depmod -a
<thingy> illu45: well?
<illu45> ah, sorry, yes, same error
<illu45> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel index=0 model=thinkpad
<illu45> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Ben_Cs> how do i search for a file in xfce?
<thingy> illu45: can you remove the parameters in both the modules.conf file in /etc and from the cli when you type in the modprobe command
<thingy> illu45: basically am trying to determine if the paramaters we're specifying is whats causing the message or is it a missing symbol
<illu45> ah, so just do a sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel (and remove the other two parameters in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file as well?)
<thingy> illu45: yes
<cheeseboy> hi dhcliassigns me an ip but i still have no internet what do i do?
<thingy> illu45: after removing the stuff in alsa-base(just comment it out) also do a update-modules and depmod -a
<thingy> cheeseboy: can you ping your gateway?
<ricky90> thingy, now I have started the pc and it's all ok. Thanks. You're a genie
<thingy> ricky90: heh
<ricky90> really!
* thingy goes looking for my lamp
<ricky90> :D
<illu45> thingy, still gives me the same error: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<illu45> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<illu45> illusha@illusha-la
<thingy> illu45: anything interesting in dmesg?
<illu45> thingy, long output. I don't see much, but here's a pastebin of the end: http://pastebin.com/d5ce2c1db
<cheeseboy> thingy no says operation not permitted
<illu45> cheeseboy, try running it as root
<illu45> or use sudo
<cheeseboy> illu45: same thing
<illu45> o.O
<illu45> cheeseboy, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<thingy> cheeseboy: pastebin output of ifconfig
<cheeseboy> ping sendmsg: operation not permitted
<cheeseboy> thingy i cant with no net
<thingy> illu45: there's messages of module version mismatches and so can you confirm you did do all the steps in the alsa cvs guide?
<cheeseboy> illu45 use the internet ..
<thingy> cheeseboy: if dhcpclient is giving you an ip then the network card is talking tcpip fine...so i need to know what ethernet devices you have got there...in the output of ifconfig, does it show anything apart from eth0 and lo ? what is the ip of eth0
<illu45> thingy, doh, it seems I forgot to compile alsa-utils and alsa-lib. Sorry about that
<cheeseboy> thingy theres eth0  which i dont use lo and ra0 the one i use
<cheeseboy> but i got same problem when i tried eth0
<thingy> illu45: gah!! youre jus tlike me...always in a hurry and not reading things through. that way is harder I assure you
<illu45> thingy, hehe, so I'm learning :D. Again, appologies.
<thingy> cheeseboy: ok. so ra0 = wireless?
<cheeseboy> thingy yes but i know its not wireless' fault
<thingy> cheeseboy: heh. are you sure? cos thats the normal symptoms when your encryption doesn't match..you get an ip but no traffic
<cheeseboy> thingy yes i got same errors with mode,m plugged directly into eth0
<thingy> cheeseboy: you need to enable the logging features of the wlan tools and look at what its saying when it setups the wlan...
<thingy> oh
<thingy> cheeseboy: modem? in eth0?
<cheeseboy> yes
<thingy> cheeseboy: dsl modem or a analog modem?
<thingy> swap/a/an
<cheeseboy> i plugged modem directly into eth0
<illu45> hm... seems I'm getting some python errors in configuring alsa-lib
<cheeseboy> cable modem
<thingy> illu45: patebin
<thingy> pastebin even
<illu45> thingy, just a moment
<thingy> cheeseboy: in that case does your cable modem have any mac filtering ability? if so, is your computer network card + wireless card mac addresses added to the mac filter on the cable modem?
<pilibeen> hi, i'm having a problem connecting to my unsecured wireless network. I can only connect to it when it's secured...is this a common bug?
<cheeseboy> thingy no has nothing special like that
<cheeseboy> something is broken in xubuntu
<thingy> pilibeen: you really shouldnt be keeping the wireless unsecured. tempts people to abuse it
<thingy> cheeseboy: ok ignore getting the wireless to start working, concentrate on the wired connectin first since it will be easier to debug. can you hook it up righ tnow
<pilibeen> thingy: yeah i know...but sometimes i go to other houses and cant connect b/c theyre unsecured. it would be nice to be able to connect to open networks
<cheeseboy> thingy no because i couldnt talk on irc then
<illu45> thingy, too many errors, I just grabbed the tail: http://pastebin.com/d4af4d8a5
<thingy> illu45: cant diag with that...need more of the output
<illu45> thingy, all right, I think these are all the errors: http://pastebin.com/d6c6b198c
<thingy> illu45: python.c:26:27: error: python/Python.h: No such file or directory <-- i think it wants the dev files for pything
<thingy> python
<illu45> hm, I got the python-dev files, but socrates.wei seems to have a solution
<illu45> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3210562
<thingy> illu45: hmm so he does
<cheeseboy> tingy any ideas?
<thingy> cheeseboy: if you are stuck getting wireless to work, you are going to need to provide pastebins of the debug output so that people can see whats going on...ensure youve setup a crappy wireless psk as well
<illu45> thingy, hm, all right... That seemed to have worked :)
<cheeseboy> i know the wireless is fine
<thingy> cheeseboy: how?
<thingy> cheeseboy: just trying to understand what is and can be ruled out
<cheeseboy> ive used it before
<thingy> cheeseboy: ok...whats changed since then...have you done a dist upgrade, any new software installed? updates?
<cheeseboy> yes
<thingy> to which part?
<cheeseboy> and had power failure diuring it
<thingy> ugh
<cheeseboy> all of the above
<illu45> thingy, hm... more ./cvsconfig errors, now in alsa-utils :(. Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d496c8280
<thingy> to your recollection when was the last time it worked and what happened in between it working nad not working
<cheeseboy> me?
<thingy> cheeseboy: yes sorry
<thingy> illu45: apt-get install gettext
<illu45> thingy, ah
<Jester45> illu45, thingy said that was a needed dependicy
<cheeseboy> thingy it was working during apt-get upgrade but pc shut off during it then it didnt work again
<thingy> cheeseboy: ack. a situ. like that will be difficult to resolve. your box could be hosed until you do a apt-get upgrade again somehow(i know without a network connection this will be impossible?)
<illu45> Jester45, ah, yes. Found that bit now. Will install all the dependencies it lists
<cheeseboy> not impoosible but pain in the arse
<cheeseboy> need to download all the debs manually :(
<Jester45> you can download files from a diffrentmachine or a livecd and then copy them to apt's archive then it will not look for the files oneline
<thingy> cheeseboy: hmm lets see if googling helps in this case..what are symptoms...you cannot ping anything right? get a operation not permitted
<Jester45> online*
<cheeseboy> thingy only operation not permitted for router
<cheeseboy> for like google.com nov such host
<cheeseboy> no*
<thingy> cheeseboy: if you do an ifconfig, can you paste on a line what it shows the ip, broadcast and gw values as? also do you have a /etc/resolv.conf file?
<illu45> thingy, all right, I've followed the AlsaCVS instructions properly now. Will reboot and see what happens
<thingy> illu45: are you sure you read everything ? :-)
<illu45> thingy, yep... I'm not sure, though. Should I recompile alsa-driver now that I have the other bits done? It does say to do the alsa-driver before the -utils and -lib, though, so the order I did it in should be correct.
<cheeseboy> thingy in /etc/resov.conf it says nameserver 192.168.1.1
<thingy> illu45: ok reboot and see if works
<illu45> thingy, all right
<cheeseboy> resolv*
<thingy> cheeseboy: and thats your router, so if you ping it you get operationg not permitted. btw, do you have a firewall on that box?
<cheeseboy> yes yes and nope
<thingy> cheeseboy: does this apply to you: http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/net/9805.2/0046.html
<cheeseboy> thingy yes i got that error doin traceroute
<illu45> thingy, hm... still no sound. Getting the same error for sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<illu45> running "alsamixer" outputs "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<thingy> illu45: after compiling the alsa-driver did you do a make install?
<cheeseboy> thingy http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345251 are my errors but he says it was iptables
<illu45> Yes, I believe so. That was before I installed alsa-utils and alsa-lib, though.
<thingy> cheeseboy: I saw that as well but you say you dont have a firewall on your box
<thingy> illu45: Your steps to compile the driver should have been: cd alsa-driver;autoconf; ./cvscompile --with-cards=intel_hda; sudo make install
<cheeseboy> thingy i do have iptables but i nvr tried using it
<thingy> illu45: can you confirm that this is correct...specifically can you confirm that you specified --with-cards=intel_hda
<illu45> thingy, yes, that's correct
<thingy> illu45: can you please rm the snd-hda-intel.ko module in /lib/modules and redo these commands...and tell me if the snd-hda-intel.ko module re-appears. cd alsa-driver;autoconf; ./cvscompile --with-cards=intel_hda; sudo make install
<cheeseboy> thingy what should my iptables look like?
<thingy> cheeseboy: what when you list the rules?
<cheeseboy> yesa
<cheeseboy> if i do iptables -L
<illu45> thingy, the snd-hda-intel.ko module is located in "/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko". Should I rm just the file, or the whole dir?
<thingy> cheeseboy: umm i don't know...i think iptables blocks by default and so if no rules it could be that it block everything
<cheeseboy> @ thingy
<thingy> illu45: just the module please..
<illu45> thingy, all right
<cheeseboy> ya i have no rules thingy
<cheeseboy> i think @ least
<thingy> cheeseboy: lemme find out what it means to have to no rules in iptables
<cheeseboy> like if i did iptables -F
<thingy> cheeseboy: well this links says by default it allows everything: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31663.html
<illu45> thingy, I've deleted the file and re-run the ./cvscompile and make install. Here is the new output for "find /lib/modules -iname "snd-*"": http://pastebin.com/d3f536c2b
<thingy> cheeseboy: are you sure the wireless is working fine? can you atleast enable the debug logs and look through to see if it associates successfully
<thingy> illu45: ack!!
<thingy> illu45: whats this: /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel entry?
<cheeseboy> thingy yes it get the essid name routers mac assigned an ip 80/100 link quality etc
<thingy> cheeseboy: um from you current box, can you ping the ip assigned to the wireless box?
<illu45> Just the folder, I believe. You'd said to only rm the file
<thingy> illu45: can you try a update-modules and depmod -a again and then modprobe the driver now
<illu45> thingy, sure
<cheeseboy> thingy just incase how i tell iptables to acept anything?
<cheeseboy> cause i see no accept
<cheeseboy> only drop
<illu45> thingy, running "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" now returns no errors (or anything else, for that matter).
<illu45> thingy, ah, there we go. alsamixer works now, and after enabling the speaker, I get sound :)
<thingy> cheeseboy: I don't know..I've tried googling just now and the closest I got is this: iptables -A INPUT -i ra0 -j ACCEPT ; iptables -A OUTPUT -o ra0 -j ACCEPT
<thingy> illu45: YAY!!!
<illu45> thingy, thanks so much for your help! Again, I appologize for my rashness
<thingy> illu45: sure
<thingy> illu45: put the options line back in alsa-base btw
<thingy> and ensure it still works after doing a reboot
<illu45> thingy, all right
<illu45> should I do another update-modules; depmod -a; modprobe blah blah after adding the option back in?
<thingy> yep since im pretty sure that the update-modules script merges in all the various module options and the depmod -a simply builds up the dependancy cache for the modules
<thingy> so running them wont hurt and should produce no errors
<illu45> Ah, all right :)
<cheeseboy> thingy will you pastebin your iptables?
<illu45> thingy, what does modprobe do, exactly?
<thingy> cheeseboy: I don't have a working box right now...in fact am at the disk partitioning screen of the xubutu alternate installer...trying to make up my mind on how to partition :-)
<cheeseboy> put your home on seperate partition
<cheeseboy> rest doesnt matter
<thingy> illu45: it loads a module and all its dependancies taking into account any options specified on the cli or in /etc/ somewhere
<illu45> Oh, ok
<illu45> All right, I will reboot, then. Will be back shortly.
<cheeseboy> woot i got my ubuntu cds
<thingy> cheeseboy: the free ones?
<thingy> I showed a friend how to sign up for the free cds and he kept asking me...whats the catch? and I told him there were none and he wouldnt believe me.
<illu45> woo, sound still works! :)
<cheeseboy> thingy yes
<cheeseboy> thingy can i finish the apt-get update from the live cd?
<thingy> cheeseboy: hmm good idea...you;ll have to figure out a way of chrooting into your installed system while booted into the live cd
<illu45> Thanks again, thingy. I really appreciate the help :)
<thingy> illu45: np
<thingy> cheeseboy: umm from doing chroots during installing gentoo, something like this might work...after your booted into the live cd, launch a term and mount your root as say /mnt/fiesty. then do a chroot /mnt/fiesty /bin/bash; source /etc/profile
<Jester45> you can also tell apt where to apply things from
<Jester45> so like a apt only chroot
<cheesebo1> see thingy toldya wireless works :-P
<thingy> not fair...i was going to point out that it only works since youve re-setup the config on the live cd and that the dist-upgrade may have screwed up the config on your box
<cheesebo1> >:( old gaim
<cheesebo1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/fiesty
<cheesebo1> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<cheesebo1> how do i fix that?
<Jester45> put -t filesystemtype
<Jester45> like ext3
<cheesebo1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<Jester45> well what type is it
<Jester45> that was an example
<thingy> cheesebo1: are you using lvm2 ?
<cheesebo1> thingy yea
<cheesebo1> dunno what the difference is tho
<thingy> cheesebo1: is /dev/sda5 the lvm partition or the logical volume?
<cheesebo1> not sure
<thingy> cheeseboy: im new to lvm2 as well.. heh am installing it for the first time on this setup.
<cheesebo1> ya what i did
<cheesebo1> no idea what it is tho
<thingy> cheesebo1: from the little i know about lvm2 so far...i think you have to use some other lvm2 specific command to mount stuff
<thingy> i havetn actually booted into my box yet, the install is still working and once im in i can check and be sure
<cheesebo1> anyone know the commands?
<Jester45> google does
<cheesebo1> google isnt a person
<Jester45> yes it is
<thingy> cheesebo1: heres some examples: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<Jester45> and how do you know im a person
<thingy> cheesebo1: looks like the volume group will have a file in it which will be the device that gets mounted
<cheesebo1> thingy how i figure out what that file is?
<thingy> cheeseboy: umm
<thingy> cheesebo1: it will be one of the vg* tools...my box running fsck at the moment...I hate it when ubuntu forces this after an install...bah! a fsck on a 600gb partition takes AGGGgeeeess.
<thingy> ok here we go
<thingy> finding out
<thingy> cheeseboy: what does vgdisplay return on your box?
<cheesebo1> bash: vgdisplay: command not found
<thingy> cheesebo1: do you have an vg* commands? i.e. type in vg and then press tab twice
<thingy>  cheesebo1: try typing in pvs
<cheesebo1> nope
<cheesebo1> bash: pvs: command not found
<thingy> cheesebo1: is there a /dev/mapper folder on the live cd?
<cheesebo1> thingy no
<thingy> cheesebo1: maybe this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery see the finding your root parititon bit
<cheesebo1> /dev/sda5              32        4865    38829073+  8e  Linux LVM
<cheesebo1> still no idea how to mount it
<thingy> cheesebo1: most prob. your root partition is not on lvm2 since to do that requires manual steps in ubuntu. so your root partition cannot be /dev/sda5 since that is current marked as an lvm parition..or so I think...can you pastebin output of disk -l
<thingy> fdisk -l
<cheesebo1> http://rafb.net/p/ABgCay73.html
<thingy> cheesebo1: there you go...sda1 is the root partition
<cheesebo1> no its not
<cheesebo1> all i have is boot stuff there
<thingy> cheesebo1: the easiest thing you can do then is to reboot and when booted up in your own box to run vgdisplay -v as root and note down the LV Name and VG Name values for the root.
<thingy> brb af
<thingy> afk
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jester45> hi
<Ben_Cs> jester: happily back to xubuntu
<Ben_Cs> :)
<Ben_Cs> still i use many usefull kde apps
<Ben_Cs> BTW why would anyone use xfce-terminal emulator. i like xterm much better
<Jester45> was that a typo? you used kde and useful in the same sentence
<Jester45> i like Terminal
<Jester45> its prettier
<Ben_Cs> Terminal has bugs with htop. when i press F10 for instance, it handles the shortcut as Terminal shortcut instead of htop shortcut
<Jester45> i dont use htop
<Ben_Cs> what do u use then?
<Jester45> psaux iftop and top
<Ben_Cs> i like htop
<Ben_Cs> well, gotta go now. c u later then
<Jester45> bye
<Jester45> does anyone here not empty their trash to often?
<Jester45> mine has 43577 items totalling 3,4 GB
<Jester45> 34.4GB *
<thingy> Jester45: jeez
<Wizard> o_O
<Jester45> im guessing that large
<Jester45> i download a lot of movies and linux isos
<Wizard> just to keep it in thrash ?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> i just never empty
<Jester45> incase i want to watch it again or use it
<Jester45> if i run out of space i will empty
<illu45> Ah, I usually empty often, but mine's been known to reach a few gigs
<illu45> As far as xterm vs. Terminal goes, I prefer the simplicity of xterm, but its a pain when copying long outputs.
<Jester45> so where is the trash stored at
<One> hey, could I have some help? ive got a problem on boot: a 'buffer I/O error on sdb logical block 0', and the output seems to loop, and display more error messages: 'ata2.00: exception emask ... frozen'. the system basically doesn't seem to boot.
<One> well, boot to a gui
<relaxotan> hi
<relaxotan> anyone here willing to answer some questions for me?
<relaxotan> i'm new to linux
<relaxotan> need a good distro for my low spec pc
<relaxotan> thought xubuntu could be the one i need :)
<relaxotan> got a 1.33 ghz cpu and 128 mb ram
<relaxotan> enough to run smoothly?
<illu45> Hm... I think you could run gnome on that, but yes, xfce would probably be better, especially with just 128MB of RAM
<The_Kernel> yes
<relaxotan> where can i get xfce?
<illu45> I don't think you should have any trouble with smoothness with Xubuntu, no
<The_Kernel> xubuntu is your friend
<relaxotan> :)
<illu45> xubuntu comes with xfce as the default desktop manager :)
<relaxotan> i need to install xfce on top of it?
<One> ...
<relaxotan> ow ok :)
<relaxotan> as i said i'm new to linux ;)
<relaxotan> i never thought about installing it, but i got backtrack 2 together with my new wifi card
<relaxotan> tried it, but i's way to heavy for my old lappy ...
<cheeseboy> thingy you there?
<illu45> backtrack 2?
<relaxotan> will i be able to run the same aps on xubuntu as those available on the backtrack distro?
<relaxotan> yeah
<relaxotan> backtrack is a network security suite distro
<relaxotan> looks nice
<relaxotan> but way too heavy for my cpu :(
<relaxotan> so maybeye xubuntu will do the trick ;)
<illu45> Never heard of that one before. The apps should be compatible, yes. They probably won't be pre-installed, though. You'll have to get them from the repositories (using synaptic or apt-get install) or compile them from source, which you can get from the programs' websites
<relaxotan> ok
<One> hello?
<relaxotan> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<relaxotan> this is a link to backtrack
<relaxotan> now you know it too :)
<illu45> Hehe, thanks
<illu45> One, hm... the problem appears after the Xubuntu boot screen, I presume?
<relaxotan> what problem?
<One> after grub. it's installed, and i'm running it from the hard drive.
<relaxotan> ow ok :)
<One> @ relax: :P
<illu45> Hm, right after GRUB? Before the boot screen?
<illu45> Bah, seems I need to reboot, brb
<One> k
<illu45> firefox crashing
<cheeseboy> how do i mount a lvm partition?
<One> wb
<illu45> ty
<One> sorry, realised part of what I said was crap. I don't mean 'doesn't boot', I mean, doesn't get into the normal xubuntu os and gui.
<One> *os environment
<One> eh, i'm a linux newbie . (probably like everyone else coming here though, I s'pose)
<illu45> Ah... do you see the boot screen before the error messege?
<illu45> message?*
<One> what exactly is the 'boot screen'?
<One> I turn the thing on, and grub appears, I select to run, and the terminal-esque messages start to flow
<One> and in those text messages, this error appears
<illu45> Ah, ok
<illu45> the "boot screen" is the thing that has a Xubuntu logo in the middle of the screen, with a small progress bar below it
<One> ah, no, that doesn't appear afaik
<illu45> Ah, ok... have you tried booting from a liveCD?
<One> yes, that gets me to the boot screen
<One> it has worked before the install, and got into the xubuntu gui
<illu45> Ah, ok...
<illu45> But you haven't been able to get to a GUI after having installed it?
<One> yup
<One> well, the error messages (and a lot of them) seem to loop for hours, so I presume I can't reach the gui
<illu45> Hm... odd. The installation didn't give any errors?
<One> the os was very, very slow to work with from the livecd, but the install worked (the second time round, the first time it was complaining about permissions to mount the hd, which mysteriously didn't appear second time)
<illu45> Ah... hm... Can you boot into the Recovery mode?
<One> it gives the same error messages
<One> well, afaik. it operates very slowly (system is 333mhz amd k6-2, pc100 316mb ram (says memtest))
<illu45> Ah, ok
<illu45> Wow... 333Mhz...
<One> brb
<illu45> ok
<illu45> I'm not really sure what the problem is... If it was just a GUI issue, I would say reconfigure xorg, but since you can't boot into Recovery mode either, it seems the issue is more serious than that
<cheeseboy> how  do i mount lvm partition from live cd?
<relaxotan> dudes
<One> bk. i'll try recovery mode again, to make sure.
<relaxotan> got some starnge behaviour while installing xubuntu :(
<relaxotan> in the normal installer mode i get a blackscree
<relaxotan> blackscreen*
<relaxotan> in the safe grafix mode i get all kinds of colored vertical lines on my screen
<relaxotan> maybeye it is not compatible with my cgrafix card?
<relaxotan> it's all intel chips in my lappy, should not be a problem, not?
<cheeseboy> help???
<Ben_Cs[away] > lvm?
<Ben_Cs[away] > what's that
<Ben_Cs[away] > ?
<cheeseboy> i dont think you can helpif you dont know what it is
<Ben_Cs[away] > but i just want to know
<Ben_Cs> just read about usb 3.0 aka wireless usb. well, nice for periferials but how about boosting the usb flash drives speed?
<cheeseboy> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /media/gusty
<cheeseboy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<cheeseboy> what i do wrong?
<illu45> cheeseboy, chmod +x [file  name] 
<cheeseboy> illu45: what file i chmod?
<illu45> cheeseboy, what are you trying to run?
<illu45> oh
<cheeseboy> chroot into my broken install
<illu45> er, just do sudo chmod /media/gutsy instead
<cheeseboy> +x ?
<cheeseboy> illu45: u mean chmod +x ?
<illu45> Bah, "sudo chroot /media/gutsy"
<illu45> without the quotes
<extrasticky> hi
<cheeseboy> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /media/gusty
<cheeseboy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<illu45> hi
<illu45> oh, you are root..
<illu45> odd.
<illu45> what are the permissions on /media/gutsy?
<cheeseboy> i like being root
<cheeseboy> :-P
<illu45> hehe
<extrasticky> I installed xubuntu, worked fine with the alternate cd, then i just ran a terminal and wanted to do a "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" (or wherever you specify a gateway), sudo rejected my (user)password and now the login screen also rejects my password, i can't log into xubutun anymore. what's going wrong?
<extrasticky> sorry, i didn't find anything sufficent via google
<cheeseboy> illu45: how i get the permissions of it?
<illu45> cheeseboy, not sure, actually. Try just doing sudo chmod 777 /media/gutsy
<cheeseboy> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/gusty': Read-only file system
<cheeseboy> illu45: help
<illu45> cheeseboy, er, so the chmod was fine?
<cheeseboy> i dont know
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> its a readonly file system
<illu45> Ah, ok
<cheeseboy> how do i fix that?
<Jester45> so remount rw
<cheeseboy> ?
<Jester45> use mount with the remount option
<Jester45> it wull umount and remount with write permissions
<Jester45> man mount
<cheeseboy> remount /dev/sda5/ubuntu-server /media/gusty
<cheeseboy> like that?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> use man its your friend
<cheeseboy> man is my enemy
<Jester45> you will learn a lot morethan sitting here asking how to do everything
<cheeseboy> no i wont
<cheeseboy> id just waste more time reading the man
<Jester45> like if you read it in the first place you would know how to remount
<extrasticky> cheeseboy: reading man pages is something you'll get used to
<extrasticky> if you do it
<cheeseboy> well it isnt working
<tetragon> cheeseboy: After a while, manpages became the first place I would look for instructions
<s-x-u>  i became a member of the xubuntu users team (because i am one) but couldnt find any info on what this team is doing is it only to count how many are using xubuntu ?
<s-x-u> (on launchpad)
<s-x-u> i also found if i click the answers tab there are a few actions i can click : Answered, Assigned, Asked, Commented,  Need attention, Subscribed,  and Answer contact for. but no action to actually ask a question ...?
<s-x-u> 
<TheSheep> s-x-u: #launchpad
<s-x-u> TheSheep: already moving over there maybe you can explain me there ?:)
<TheSheep> s-x-u: if I could, I'd explain already, but because I don't know the answers, I pointed you to the channel with People Who Know :)
<s-x-u> you are also member i see your face on the team photo am i right ?
<extrasticky> so, does anyone know a solution to my problem, maybe?
<s-x-u> extrasticky: what is your problem i just joined ?
<extrasticky> I installed xubuntu, worked fine with the alternate cd, then i just ran a terminal and wanted to do a "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" (or wherever you specify a gateway), sudo rejected my (user)password and now the login screen also rejects my password, i can't log into xubutun anymore. what's going wrong?
<extrasticky> i forgot, after the "sudo" i tried a "su" (i hadn't read by then, that the root account is disabled by default)
<TheSheep> extrasticky: it shoouldn't break anything :/
<s-x-u> reboot and in grub select recovery mode than with useradd you can make a new user for administrator rights you have to ask someone else
<TheSheep> extrasticky: you can just set a new password with passwd from the recovery mode too
<s-x-u> jester45 is right you know (too) much about linux :) thesheep
<tetragon> And on the note of my non-booting due to kernel hang Thinkpad of a couple days ago:  still not booting the 7.04 kernel, the last reported working kernel falls on the wrong side of a udev limit to work with 7.04
<TheSheep> tetragon: you tried various kernel options at boot?
<tetragon> TheSheep: The usual ones
<s-x-u> hi tetragon bad luck i thought you already used your new super 7.04 system
<TheSheep> tetragon: there is also thinkpad wiki dedicated to to various issues ith thinkpads
<tetragon> TheSheep: I was able to convince the installer to work (for some values of)
<extrasticky> s-x-u, The-Kernel: ok i'll try that
<tetragon> TheSheep: And there's no mention of this on thinkwiki
<extrasticky> but the installation and everything was so easy and colourfull
<TheSheep> tetragon: what model of thinkpad is it?
<extrasticky> and now it's confusing and wrong
<tetragon> TheSheep: An i1200
<tetragon> tetragon: People have had it working with 2.6.15
<s-x-u> extrasticky: that is with every thing as long as it works it is beautiful but if it dont it is nightmare
<TheSheep> tetragon: say, does it have serial ata?
<tetragon> TheSheep: Nope
<TheSheep> tetragon: any suspicious bios options? :)
<tetragon> TheSheep: Nope
<extrasticky> s-x-u: the only unix os i used before was freebsd...
<tetragon> TheSheep: Where it hangs depends upon the option set
<TheSheep> tetragon: there is someone who claims to have 7.04 instaleld without any problems and tricks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433108
<tetragon> TheSheep: The last one I tried was after '[  59.252560]  SCSI subsystem initialized' but I've gotten further in the past
<TheSheep> tetragon: there seemsto be a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473510
<TheSheep> tetragon: if it works for you, add it to the thinkwiki :)
<s-x-u> tetragon: we didnt try the irqpoll
<s-x-u> (for as far i can remember
<s-x-u> )
<tetragon> TheSheep: It doesn't need 'vga=792' when I did it, but I normally don't play with graphics when difficulties arise
<tetragon> And I did use irqpoll in the past
<s-x-u> ok
* tetragon waits to see if X actually starts
<s-x-u> you better try to change your thinkpad for a hp compaq presario v5236ea
<tetragon> s-x-u: Not my thinkpad
<s-x-u> hihi
#xubuntu 2008-08-18
<_schism_> evening all
<_schism_> I have a stupid question, what is the minimum sys req for xubuntu? I am looking at the web site and can't seem to find it
<Delta621> hey guys
<Delta621> I've got an installation problem.Can anyone help me out?
<Delta621> hi there
<sam62> I've got an obscure video card that may be causing crashes during bootup. Can anyone help me ou?
<sam62> I've got an obscure video card that may be causing crashes during bootup. Can anyone help me ou?
<evilbug> 1.) there's a panel item in gnome called Drawer where all shortcuts are placed, how can i do that in xubuntu?; 2.) how do i add Places in the main menu?
<mespejel> hi.. one question.. 64 bit edition is just for amd processors??? i cant use 64 bit edition with intel core duo???
<evilbug> 64-bit is for all 64-bit processors.
<evilbug> there are some compatibility issues with flash and some other stuff on 64-bit though. just stick to 32-bit, it really doesn't make a difference in performance unless you use it for scientific computations.
<mespejel> i see
<mespejel> thanks
<mespejel> cause i read its for AMD64 or EM64T architecture
<mespejel> so i was not sure about using it with intel
<favro> is there a file I can edit/create to get autostarted apps? - there's no menu entry for it...
<evilbug> favro- there should be one by default.
<favro> evilbug: that was my impression as well...
<evilbug> Applications > Settings > Autostarted Apps
<favro>  Applications > Settings > Nothing About Autostarted Apps
<evilbug> if there's not, then something went sideways at install. did you use the livecd or alternate?
<favro> nada
<evilbug> ?
<favro> evilbug: alternate
<favro> ?
<evilbug> oh... the alternate worked better for me :| the livecd install didn't boot the newer kernels....
<evilbug> did you have the cd verified after burn?
<favro> everything is fine except for the menu entry for autostarted apps
<favro> yeh did the md5 check
<evilbug> and it's the 8.04.1 i_386 .iso?
<favro> I need a file in ./.config/autostart for each app :)
<evilbug> i'm not an expert on linux seeing as to how i'm new myself... but what i can tell you for sure is that it's been a bug about 18 months ago but i see it's been labeled as "fixed", and that cody can for sure help you out with it.
<favro> I made the relevant dir/file and I'll log out and check
<simoo> Hi, is there a way I can stop the network manager using the keyring?, sinse swapping to wireless I now have to enter a password every boot
<vol> Hi. I'm not running xubuntu, but I did apt-get install of xfce, and I'm running in xfce. I'm trying to edit my menus. Looking online, I'm told to edit /usr/share/applications/cream.desktop, but this file doesn't exist. there are other files in /usr/share/applications. Should I modify one of them instead?
<vol> I would like to add a few entries to a few menus such as "development" instead of creating a new menu
<vol> Oh, sorry, I misread the instructions. This was for the app cream. Nevermind.
<JinKazama> hi all :)
<marenostrum> Hello. Xubuntu 8.04 here. How can I use Noscript add-on but let Flash content? There's a tab named "plug-ins" and there's a check box to ban Adobe Flash, but even when I uncheck it, noscript doesn't let Flash content. There says (retranslating from Turkish): "These settings are valid for the pages that are new or installed by yourself." I can't get what it means. How can I let Flash with Noscript still active?
<ghetek> hey guys i need to share out /dev/md0 to 2 different users on the system so that both users can mount this as a share in windows. can i get some help please?
<{NaTe}> hey there - just switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu - wondering where I can configure the keyboard shortcuts
<{NaTe}> any one here?
<bytor4232> I'm here
<danielm> {NaTe}: Checkout the Settings panel, -> Keyboard.. there is a 'shortcuts tab"
<bytor4232> You have to be patient in IRC
<bytor4232> Go to the settings manager, then click on keyboard.
<bytor4232> Under shortcuts, click add
<{NaTe}> awesome - thx, sorry 'bout the patience
<bytor4232> Give the theme a name, then you can begin to bind your own personal keybindings.
<{NaTe}> will do
<bytor4232> Its all good man.
<bytor4232> A lot of people blaze into the channel, ask a question, and leave before anyone can help.
<bytor4232> Its a common problem.
<{NaTe}> I'm sure - I just didn't see any activity so I wasn't sure if the chan was empty or not
<{NaTe}> is the standard terminal xterm?
<zoredache> try applictions \ settings
<zoredache> settings manager
<zoredache> ack... and then keybaord
<zoredache> define standard?  xterm is install.   xfce4-terminal is probably installed
<{NaTe}> just looking for the default from install that appears in "Applications/Accessories"
<bytor4232> Its xfce4-terminal
<{NaTe}> thnx
<slow-motion> hi
<the7thmagus> hey. I was wondering if xubuntu has all the same drivers and everything as Ubuntu. because my Netgear MA111 (prism2_usb) works in Ubuntu Hardy but not in Xubuntu Hardy
<lesshaste> how do I stop the laptop going to sleep when I close the lid?
<ra> Hello! I have a slow PC I would like to install xubuntu on, I have a Desktop CD but starting X is too resource intensive
<ra> Can I start xubuntu from the CD without the X UI to see if the networking works?
<zoredache> you probably want to start with the alternate installer cd
<ra> can I test if the network works from there?
<zoredache> ra: most wired devices can be easily tested there...
<ra> thanks! I wasn't too clear about that "probably"
<zoredache> what type of network card do you have?  You could also try checking on google
<ra> ah no worries, there's nothing like checking this practically :D
<ThePhoenix28> hi
<zoredache> !hi | ThePhoenix28
<ubottu> ThePhoenix28: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ThePhoenix28> Can anyone help me/
<ThePhoenix28> ?
<zoredache> !anyone | ThePhoenix28
<ubottu> ThePhoenix28: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ThePhoenix28> I will
<ThePhoenix28> I seem to be having a problem with hard drive detection
<ThePhoenix28> because when i run xubuntu from the cd and load Gparted it dosent detect my harddrive
<ThePhoenix28> and when I try to install xubuntu it freezes at the partion screen; it just keeps loading and loading
<ThePhoenix28> anyone have any ideas?
<zoredache> is it sata?  If so, you might try going into your bios and setting your sata controller to legacy mode
<ThePhoenix28> no its not
<zoredache> is the drive visible in the bios?
<ThePhoenix28> yes
<ThePhoenix28> i think its a ultra dma66 ide
<ThePhoenix28> but im not entirerly sure
<ThePhoenix28> which is probably the problem cause i have to use the "linux ide=nodma" command to get it to boot
<zoredache> hrm...
<zoredache> and you are using the most recent version of ubuntu?  8.04.1 (aka hardy)
<zr> hi, I installed xubuntu on my p900 but I cant hear any sound
<zr> alsamixer reports all channels are unmuted and a max
<zr> no sound at all from speakers or heaphones
<slow-motion> n8
<mlynn5> where can i find info on how to connect to nfs shares with xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mlynn5> hmm, yes i've followed that guide and my ubuntu laptop can connect to the shares but my xubuntu second desktop cannot
<zoredache> and you can ping the nfs server from computer that doesn't work?
<mlynn5> yup
<zoredache> hrm...  pastebin your /etc/exports perhaps?
<mlynn5> i'm sorry, what do you mean?
<zoredache> I mean post the contents of your /etc/exports file on the server to pastebin
<zoredache> !pastebin | mlynn5
<ubottu> mlynn5: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mlynn5> cool, thanks. sorry about that, i haven't had to do that before. will do
<mlynn5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38597/
<zoredache> your are only allow a single ip address to connect  (192.168.1.100)
<zoredache> you probably should replace the '192.168.1.100/....' with '192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0'
<zoredache> that block of the config is not a range of addresses it needs to be netwwork/mask
<zoredache> after updating your config you'll need to re-export on the server
<mlynn5> damn! i get it, you were right
<mlynn5> works now
<mlynn5> thanks for checking that out for me
 * ra congrats the xubuntu team for the "alternate cd" installer... ..the desktop one was too "heavy" for this PII450/192MB --- but the alternate one works just fine!
<bhall_> Hello.  I'm looking to us Xubuntu for a university computer lab and have some questions about how to customize and set defaults for all users.  Mind if I ask away?
<leche> bhall_: edit the skels in /etc/skel
<bhall_> The users already exist, so that's not really an option.  I'll do that if I remaster the liveCD though
<leche> if you dont have them, create them ^^
<TheSheep> bhall_: most xfce-related defaults are in /etc/xdg
<TheSheep> bhall_: but config files in their ~/.config override that
<bhall_> Ah, I see.  Good tip.  Thanks.
<bhall_> Is that were I could setup default theme, background etc?
<bhall_> (I've been using a version of Xfce 4.0.6 that I modified years ago.  Things have changed a lot since then.)
<TheSheep> bhall_: yes
<bhall_> Cool.  /etc/xdg looks to have most of what I'm looking for.  Thanks.
<bhall_> So, if I understand this, I can just remove /etc/xdg/autostart/bluetooth-applet.desktop or update-notifier.desktop and it just won't load those, right?
<bhall_> Ok, it looks like everything I need is in /etc/xdg.  It's even very logically laid out.  (Thanks xubuntu/xfce devs!)
<TheSheep> bhall_: yes, or you could edit them and disable them by adding a line to them
<TheSheep> bhall_: so that they still display in autostarted applications, but the checkbox is unchecked
<bhall_> Oh, so /etc/xdg/autostart is for all of Ubuntu, not just xfce?
<bhall_> (bluetooth-applet.desktop for instance has the entry ShowOnlyIn=GNOME
<bhall_> )
<TheSheep> bhall_: yes, it's from the freedesktop.org specification, ideally it should be respected by all desktop environment
<TheSheep> s
#xubuntu 2008-08-19
<bhall_> Ideally.
<TheSheep> (reality is a little suboptime lhere)
<zr> no sound on my eeepc
<TheSheep> suboptimal
<zr> installed xubuntu
<TheSheep> zr: how did you check for sound?
<bhall_> How about /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults?  Can I add arbitrary entries and have them show up?
<TheSheep> bhall_: I think these are only created when the user account is created
<TheSheep> bhall_: not sure though
<TheSheep> bhall_: read the spec
<bhall_> (say COURSE_DIR=/my/path/to/course_directories or something?)
<bhall_> Ok.  Thanks for the help.  At least I know where to read now.
<TheSheep> bhall_: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/basedir-spec
<TheSheep> ahm, sorry, that's not the one
<bhall_> Thanks, I think I can get it from here.  I really appreciate the help.
<zr> TheSheep: alsamixer
<zr> TheSheep: all levels are ok
<zr> TheSheep: audacious seems to play the music
<zr> but no sound comes out
<TheSheep> zr: is it a mp3?
<TheSheep> zr: did you install the codecs?
<zr> i use an ogg to test
<zr> firefox flash doesnt play sound either
<TheSheep> zr: I assume there is no physical volume control? :)
<TheSheep> zr: like some knb or something
<TheSheep> knob
<zr> TheSheep: nopes
<zr> TheSheep: before you ask, i'm not deaf either
<TheSheep> does 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' produce noise?
<zr> nne at all
<zr> hold on
<zr> nopes
<TheSheep> heh, made me hold my breath :)
<zr> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-08-18 23:42 /dev/dsp
<zr> i belong to the audio group
<TheSheep> looks correct
<zr> root doesnt hear audio either
<TheSheep> yeah, you would get an error message if you didn't have rights there
<TheSheep> and all channels are unmuted in alsamixer?
<zr> of course
<TheSheep> dmesg | tail shows anything interesting?
<zr> nopes
 * TheSheep is out of ideas
<zr> I will then cry a thousand tears of sorrow
<TheSheep> almost looks like physically disconnected speakers XD
 * zr weeps bitterly
<zr> i have a laptop
<TheSheep> but that's not likely
<TheSheep> do you get any sound if you connect headphones?
<zr> n
<zr> o
<coder316> hey
<coder316> can somebody please help me with a hardware issue? I just installed Xubuntu onto my Mom's old laptop, and the ethernet is not being recognized.
<coder316> I also tried a usb-based wifi, but it's not being recognized either
<coder316> can somebody please help?
<bhall_> do you get anything when you do dmesg | grep eth
<coder316> let me give it a try. one sec
<bhall_> (Looking for something like: [   71.462925] 0000:00:19.0: eth1: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX
<bhall_> zr, is it a 900 or 701?
<zr> 900
<coder316> i get a response
<zr> everything seems to work,but no sound
<zr> alsa is happy, everything is unmuted
<coder316> btw, i'm using a diff laptop at the moment since obviously the laptop in question has no internet connection. let me type out the response msg...
<coder316> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<coder316> sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<bhall_> zr, did you use a script pack for your EeePC 900 or is it vanilla xubuntu 8.04?
<coder316> those are the responses
<zr> bhall_: vanilla
<zr> 2.6.22-14-generic
<bhall_> coder, don't worry about.  Not what I was looking for,  Does it show up in Applications -> System -> Network?
<coder316> bhall_, under the connections tab i see two things that are grayed out: "Wireless connection" and "Point to point connection"
<coder316> bhall_, i should note that when i installed Xubuntu, i used the alternate disc since this laptop has only 700mhz cpu & 128mb ram. and, i did not have the ethernet plugged-in until after installation.
<bhall_> zr, have you tried this: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly#eeepc_90x
<bhall_> coder, do you happen to know what kind of wired ethernet it is?  Most are supported by Linux these days
<TheSheep> coder316: lspci should list it
<coder316> TheSheep, thanks. one sec.
<coder316> i don't think it's listed in that
<TheSheep> coder316: how about lshw?
<zr> bhall_: yes
<coder316> i looked for words like "ethernet", "nic", "eth", "10/100" etc, but i didn't see anything. when the laptop had windows running, we always just used the wifi. for all i know, the ethernet port could've just died a long time ago... :(
<coder316> but, since i know the wireless usb definitely worked in windows earlier today, is there anyway we could get that working too? it's Belkin based
<coder316> one sec, let me try lshw
<coder316> ooh... lshw gave a lot of results. i'll scroll thru in a sec. the last result is "Wireless interface" ...
<bhall_> coder, list exactly what belkin model and revision it is.  Sometimes they make chipset changes between hardware revisions.
<coder316> ok, one sec
<bhall_> zr, still no joy?  Don't think I can help.  Sorry.  Have you tried eeexubuntu or eeebuntu?  Both work great on my 701.
<coder316> ok,i just looked through that list. no ethernet
<coder316> i just unplugged the usb wireless device so i can read more specific specs for you.
<coder316> it says "Belkin 802.11g - 54Mbps" on the front
<coder316> model no F5D7050
<coder316> can't find revision #
<coder316> a google search for belkin F5D7050 returns what i have: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<bhall_> Hmm.. looks like you might have to use NDISwrapper.  It's a layer that uses the Windows driver.  it works well on my HP 2133 Mini-Note with a broadcom card.  (I haven't successfully used with with WPA, though.)
<bhall_> Here's someone in a similar predicament: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860179
<coder316> i'm willing to try anything that could help get it to work
<bhall_> Just to warn you: ndiswrapper often isn't fun.  It works ok on my 2133 but the broadcom chipset it uses is very well documented.  (It's the same wireless as an Apple AirportExtreme.)
<coder316> sigh
<coder316> i wish device manufacturers would just make linux drivers the same way they do for windows!
<coder316> i guess i'll try the ndiswrapper. hopefully i can get it working...
<coder316> hey, does this help at all?
<coder316> i found on that forum you linked to, one of the commands the guy tried was iwconfig. his returned "no wireless extensions."
<coder316> on mine, i get that same result for lo and wmaster0, but for wlan it says IEEE 802.11g ...
<coder316> and it says a bunch of info
<coder316> bhall_, do you think we could get it working from there?
<coder316> bhall_, you still there?
<coder316> oh. he quit. lol
<ThePhoenix28> Hi, im having an issue with hard drive detection
<ThePhoenix28> can anyone help me?
<ThePhoenix28> The installer freezes at the partition screen
<ThePhoenix28> and GPrated wont detect any devices
<ThePhoenix28> *Gparted
<ThePhoenix28> anyone?
<burner> ThePhoenix28: sudo gparted work?
<wols_> ThePhoenix28: sudo doesn't work with X apps. gksudo or sux does however
<alma> Hello Anybody can help to me? I use Xubuntu 8.04 and I can not get my mic working! After installing xubuntu it was working but a few days later no more. I have also tried the settings in skype but nothing. Any Idea?
<alma> I have already tried to reaload asla
<alma> but still nothing
<favro> type   alsamixer   in a terminal and make sure everything is turned up :)
<alma> favro it is turned up
<alma> everything
<favro> what sort of mic is it? - usb or...
<alma> nope
<alma> normal
<favro> intel onboard sound is it?
<favro> lspci | grep audio   will tell you
<alma> yes it is onboard
<alma> I will try the command
<alma> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<favro> can you boot into an older kernel - the .19 kernel killed sound out on one of my comps - using the older kernel fixed it
<alma> favro: works thanks for help I found some settings and some thread on ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Audio%20Problems
<wols_> you can however it usually means there are security holes in the older kernel
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> how to chang ekeyboard switch to dffrent keys
<kibibyte> omg
<wols_> keyboard
<wols_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<kibibyte> how to change keybord shoutcut to change worskpaces
<kibibyte> but changing workspaces
<kibibyte> now its ctrl+Fn
<kibibyte> i want change it
<kibibyte> wols_,
<wols_> dunno
<kibibyte> :/
<kibibyte> help
<favro> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bassboi> naked
<aldipc> hi!
<aldipc> I installed some apps using synaptic, but they don't appear in the menu structure....
<aldipc> why not?
<aldipc> should I have used the add/remove application Application?
<wols_> aldipc: that'S the same. cause they have no menu entry probably
<wols_> not all packages do
<aldipc> that sux...
<aldipc> but ubuntu would do that right?
<wols_> no
<aldipc> are U sure?
<aldipc> even gpodder had a menu entry when I used ubuntu.
<wols_> yes cause ubuntu and xubuntu use apart from DE which has menu entries, the same packages
<aldipc> I only use xubuntu because under ubuntu my internet is terribly slow for some reason
<wols_> "menu" being the program managing those entries
<aldipc> what is DE?
<wols_> desktop environment
<aldipc> well gpodder had an entry in ubuntu, and it does not appear in xubuntu!
<wols_> and that makes no sense. network speed is a kernel entry
<aldipc> I don't understand it either...
<aldipc> I am downloading the ubuntu cd once again now to test it with the live cdd
<Myrtti> remember the live cd is always slower
<aldipc> yeah
<aldipc> but I just want to test if the internet works at all...
<aldipc> it is a known issue with ubuntu!
<wols_> only thing ubuntu could do different is the gnome network manager
<aldipc> people say: disable ipv6, but I don't want to edit configfiles!! and besides.. it didn't work either..
<aldipc> I gave up... but without menu entries it becomes annoying..
<wols_> ah, ipv6 dns lookups
<zr> hello, alsa seems to beworking,but i hear no sound
<zr> all channels are unmuted
<aldipc> turn up the volume?
<zr> I dd
<zr> *did
<elthlan> hi! A SKYPE question: Skype's camera self view shows static but my contact can see me normally. Skype also crashes immediately upon receiving video
<elthlan> xubuntu on eeepc
<elthlan> is there a eeexubuntu channel?
<tuna> not that I know of
<tuna> that sounds like skype lacks some video dependencies
<elthlan> hi tuna
<elthlan> it was working
<tuna> so it has received video before?
<elthlan> video dependencies
<elthlan> yeah. I was trying to plug the eee to an external monitor
<tuna> weird
<elthlan> that seems to have screwed up the camera
<tuna> did you modify your xorg.conf
<tuna> ?
<tuna> especially what modules it loads?
<tuna> if skype uses accelerated video, and you turn it off from xorg.conf, that could be it
<elthlan> oh
<elthlan> i think i did, but i was following some tip i randomly found online
<tuna> do yuo have a backup?
<elthlan> of the xorg
<elthlan> oh
<elthlan> herm, opps..i don't remember
<elthlan> i'll go check..thanks tuna
<tuna> xorg.conf is deep magic - I'll be damn glad when we finally get rid of it in the next version of ubuntu
<tuna> also, I think there is a command that gives you back the default xorg.conf
<wols_> tuna: we won't
<elthlan> oh, i'll check it out
<tuna> wols: well, I will
<tuna> At least I can run the alpha without it?
<wols_> while, theoretically you can have a empty xorg.conf now, if you want an external monitor you still need the file...
<wols_> basically with bog standard setups it works. not when anything'S special
<elthlan> i have 16 different xorgs and one broken and one failsafe. How do I know which one? and how do I revert anyway? Would the debian dpkg be an easier/safer way?
<blahbiddyblahbla> minimum sys. reqs. are 192 mb ram?
<blahbiddyblahbla> suggestions if I only have a pc with 96?
<zoredache> use the 'aternate installer'
<zoredache> !lowmem | blahbiddyblahbla
<ubottu> blahbiddyblahbla: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<blahbiddyblahbla> thx zore
<rockyrock> hi guys, i can't get my sound works in xubuntu, but the sound works well on Ubuntu!
<rockyrock> so what do i have to do?
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, It works in Ubuntu but not Xubuntu? :S
<rockyrock> yap!
<rockyrock> :-(
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, Did you install Ubuntu and then install Xubuntu? or did you overwrite Ubuntu? ie. How is your box setup now?
<rockyrock> No i formatted everthing in my laptop and then installed xubuntu
<rockyrock> ﻿how can i see if xubuntu recognizes the sound card??
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, output sudo lshw
<rockyrock> where should i post the output?
<rockyrock> here?
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, no
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<rockyrock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38842/
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, it detects it, yup
<rockyrock> but i can't hear anything
<rockyrock> do u mean i have it works?
<rockyrock> when i open the Volume controle it looks empty
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, whats the output of amixer?
<rockyrock> what's amixer?
<cody-somerville> A command
<rockyrock> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<rockyrock> so...?
<bytor4232> It doesn't look like rockyrock is a member of the audio group.
<bytor4232> rockyrock: Go to Applications - System - Users and Gruops
<bytor4232> Click on the username your logged in as, then click properties
<bytor4232> Then, see what your permissions are.  I bet use audio devices is not checked.
<rockyrock> I entered Users Priviliges> Use audio devices "It's checked". You los!
<cody-somerville> lol
 * bytor4232 pushes his chips across the table, "shouldn't have gone all in!"
<rockyrock> lol
<rockyrock> so...
<cody-somerville> crimsun, Any ideas? ^^
<rockyrock> are u sure that xubuntu recognises the Sound Card?
<rockyrock> Acutally there is not Voume Controle near the notification area, i did add one to the panel 10mints ago!
<rockyrock> i can't live without music! Also my laptop can't live without xubuntu! I have an old laptop: 1.4GHz Intel, 256 RAM, 30G Hard.....
<rockyrock> i can't install Ubuntu cuz my laptop can't handle it :-(
<bytor4232> rockyrock: Thats a lot of process for so little ram.
<rockyrock> I can't install more than 512 Ram
<rockyrock> my mobo doesn't recognize more that 512 :(
<rockyrock> Also I'm a Java developer :( :(
<bytor4232> Wait a minute...
<bytor4232> it says "multimedia UNCLAIMED
<bytor4232> What does that mean?
 * bytor4232 never heard of lshw before
<rockyrock> bytor4232: dunno!
<bytor4232> Does that mean there is no driver attached to that device?
<rockyrock> i think so
<rockyrock> but it works with Ubuntu!!!!!!!!! I know that xubuntu is just Ubuntu with XFCE and little software
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, I find it perplexing as well
<bytor4232> rockyrock: What version of Xubuntu did you install?  What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<rockyrock> I think we should talk to some xubuntu developers~
 * bytor4232 points at cody-somerville
<rockyrock> xubuntu 8.04, Ubuntu 5,...dunno the rest numbers!
<cody-somerville> rockyrock, I'm trying to locate one of our sound experts, uno momento svp
<bytor4232> rockyrock: Look at this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267604
<rockyrock> ok wating
<bytor4232> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/8257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8257 in alsa-driver "Sound does not work (dup-of: 8012)" [High,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8012 in linux-source-2.6.15 "other devices (sound, wireless?) fail to work when lp/parport modules are loaded due to IRQ conflict" [High,Fix released]
<bytor4232> ha!
<bytor4232> You beat me to it ubottu
<bytor4232> I just had that page loaded.
<bytor4232> rockyrock: They worked on Ubuntu 5.10 because it used a different kernel.
<rockyrock> so what does that mean?? I didn't understand ubottu! I can't say that u won
<rockyrock> aha
<bytor4232> rockyrock: Disable your parport in the bios.
<rockyrock> what is parport?
<bytor4232> rockyrock: Your parallel port
<bytor4232> rockyrock: aka lp
<rockyrock> aha! I'm afraid that my bios does have such a choice!!!!!
<rockyrock> i mean doesn't
<bytor4232> rockyrock: You could try blacklisting the parport_pc and parport modules.
<rockyrock> from bios?
<bytor4232> Add "blacklist parport_pc" to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
 * bytor4232 doesn't know, his lappy doesn't have a parport anyway.
<bytor4232> you'll need to reboot after adding that to the end of blacklist.
<rockyrock> looool no my lappy has one!
<rockyrock> i just checked!
<bytor4232> also, you may have to add "blacklist parport" to the end of blacklist as well.  They are seperate modules.
<bytor4232> rockyrock: More info on your problem can be found here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/8012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8012 in linux-source-2.6.15 "other devices (sound, wireless?) fail to work when lp/parport modules are loaded due to IRQ conflict" [High,Fix released]
<bytor4232> There is a lot of good info there.
<rockyrock> thnx  man I hope you to win!
<edvard> hey
<edvard> if i want to help with Xubuntu, what mailing list do I subscribe to?
<edvard> wait i think i found it
<edvard> xubuntu-devel and xubuntu-bugs, right?
<danielm> edvard: yes
<edvard> cool
<edvard> is the current package list set in stone?
<edvard> going to sign up, bbl
<n3hima> can somebody please direct me to config files for a webcam (eee pc 900 with eeepc kernel)
<David-A> What to do when (1) nither "sudo pkill -9 localedef" nor "sudo kill -9 22067" kills? or (2) when upgrading xubuntu 7.10->8.04 hangs w 100% cpu in "Generating locale..." for 40 minutes?
<cody-somerville> David-A, I had the same problem
<cody-somerville> I uninstalled locales
<cody-somerville> and then installed it again after everything (or as much as it could) finished configuring
<David-A> Can I uninstall while I am installing? I think my system is in an intermediate state between 710 and 804 right now
<Holydiver> Hello guys !
<Holydiver> somebody's here ?
<David-A> Yes, but i am in limbo
<Holydiver> sorry i don't know what's limbo :D
<David-A> nowhere, kind of
<Holydiver> :d
<Holydiver> anyway
<Holydiver> i got a little problem
<Holydiver> i can't switch my resolution to bigger than 800*600
<TheSheep> Holydiver: make sure you set up horizontal and vertical synch rates for your moniotr properly
<David-A> Holydiver: we can talk, but i might not be able to help you, laptop, crt or flatscreen?
<TheSheep> Holydiver: normally it's autodetected, but some monitors/drivers fail sometimes
<Holydiver> the problem is that my monitor isn't recognized properly
<Holydiver> CRT
<TheSheep> Holydiver: you can set it up with 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Holydiver> i'll give it a try
<Holydiver> thx its solved :D
<alma> Hello I have some problem installing a webcam A4tech PK935. I use Xubuntu 8.04, under Ubuntu it is working well. Anybody knows what I have to install to get it work under xubuntu?
<zzl> can we request free xubuntu cds anywhere?
<apathetic> Hello, I have a problem, I've ran xubuntu on multiple machines, i havnt had to manually fix xorg.conf more than once, which was in an old version (running old xfce), but now i installed hardy and i get a really high res (cant even see the entire desktop) and i cannot change it with the screen preferences in settings, nor can i see what it runs for update hz, i tried to reconfigure xserver with no success (i dont get the res window
<favro> I had to use a backedup xorg.conf from gutsy...
#xubuntu 2008-08-20
<apathetic> i dont have any backed up confs :<
<favro> what's the card?
<apathetic> it cant find my card i want to use alsa drivers
<favro> lspci |grep VGA   in a terminal will tell you
<apathetic> hm, VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adaper
<favro> you'll need the vesa driver for that - one min
<zzl> ok. is xbuntu good for a really really old desktop computer?
<apathetic> ah vesa != alsa :P
<apathetic> zzl: how old?
<zzl> 1999 custom made
<zzl> lol
<apathetic> so like 233Mhz 128mb ram:ish?
<zzl> yeah
<zzl> it's kind of tweaky running ubuntu
<apathetic> you could i guess, i'd install a minimal install, then install X then go with like blackbox however
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zzl> do you know of a OS that is very good for that kind of old computer like mine?
<apathetic> netbsd
<apathetic> but you could run xubuntu on yours :)
<favro> apathetic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38936/ - is a basic one to get you started
<apathetic> not well, but you could
<apathetic> favro: thanks
<zzl> netbsd would do very well on a computer like mine?
<favro> zzl: you could try puppylinux - ask in #puppylinux
<apathetic> favro: hm but i dont know the sepcs of all that
<apathetic> specs*
<favro> apathetic: it is just a general one - http://paste.ubuntu.com/38938/ - I made a mistake in the first one
<favro> apathetic: using a desktop or laptop?
<apathetic> laptop
<favro> apathetic: it should get you better res so you can google for a better one to suit you're lappy :)
<favro> brb :)
<zzl> does anyone know of a good OS that is good for my old computer that and that can run windows executibles well?
<zzl> all I'm trying to do on that old computer is to use the windows .exe to view stocks
<apathetic> try reactos
<zzl> wow. only 35mb. lol
<zzl> does anyone know of a good OS that is good for my old computer that and that can run windows executibles well? all I'm trying to do on that old computer is to use the windows .exe to view stocks
<zzl> woops
<zzl> wrong place
<apathetic> favro: thanks it works really well, however i think it works too well, the max hz i ever had was 61, now i can get 76, is that really accurate? I dont want to destory my vision :P Also I can use really high reses for this small screen (1280x768) and it works, but im not sure if i trust this? :P
<favro> apathetic: you'll need to google about your lappy and xorg /and or screen resolution to check
<apathetic> favro: so the case could be that the hz update isnt accruate even if it says its 76 it could be 0?
<favro> apathetic: no - it sholuld be acurate - just thought you should check if those rates are wise to use on your h/ware
<apathetic> ah awesome, yeah it cant be that bad since i would use 61 as ive done before on etch :)
<favro> so it's all good apathetic ?
<apathetic> yeah, thanks alot :)
<crimsun> cody-somerville: in the future, running the alsa-info.sh script is more useful
<crimsun> cody-somerville: (and, I'm travelling very often these days, so I'm rarely online during standard USA business hours)
<stevenw> hello all
<bytor4232> Sup stevenw
<steven_> hey bytor
<Genelyk> Xubuntu    for  future  is  ELitebook  xD!
<arrrghhh> hey, how can i isolate why my computer is locking up?  there's no errors in /var/log/messages, and the machine just becomes completely unresponsive.
<arrrghhh> i have a feeling mediatomb is killing this little 800mhz machine, but i want to be certain it's not a hardware issue?
<newbiew> hi
<newbiew> i just install xubuntu and im having problems installing applications
<wols> !errors | newbiew
<ubottu> newbiew: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<newbiew> well i mean, founding... i cant found anything so i guess i need to click on the third party software
<wols> apt-cache search <search term>
<wols> and using 3rd party software is usually a bad idea
<newbiew> for example.. i want to install open office but xubuntu does not come with that
<newbiew> so now i need third party software.. but my question is.. which one i get.. ubuntu hardy, partner or ubuntu hardy partner (source)
<newbiew> which one i select?
<wols> neithjer
<wols> standard ubuntu/xububunt repos have open office
<wols> ubuntu and xubuntu repos are the same
<wols> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<newbiew> then why.. when search open office with synaptic never appear anything.. now that i select all the third party
<newbiew> is there
<wols> what repos do you have enabled? openoffice is in ubuntu main
<newbiew> there are three.. and none was selected... there is.. cdrom: Xubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)}/ hardy main restricted
<newbiew> there is also
<wols> that is not the ubuntu repo but a CD
<newbiew> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<newbiew> and the third one is the same but at the end (source code)
<wols> another wrong repo
<wols> add the proper ubuntu repos
<newbiew> then my question is...of why when i select this 3.. i was able to see a lot of new apps
<newbiew> and also ask me for update
<newbiew> what are this?
<newbiew> sorry
<newbiew> im back
<newbiew> so what are this then? whats the difference
<newbiew> and why when i install this i was able to see open office
<newbiew> how i install the correct repos
<ElAngelo> hey
<ElAngelo> 1. is 2.6.27-rc3 available somewhere?
<ElAngelo> 2. how big is the smallest install i can do with xubuntu but is still need something graphical
<ElAngelo> and networkmanager
<wols> ElAngelo: 1. no
<ElAngelo> crap
<wols> well, kernel.org has it but that's source only
<ElAngelo> pfft
<wols> no distro ever  will use a -rc kernel...
<ElAngelo> some distro's are easier than others to add it yourself
<ElAngelo> and i particurlarly hate .debs :P
<wols> it'S very very easy to add it in debian based distros
<ElAngelo> in lunar it's a matter of seconds to add it
<wols> just stupid to do so why a rc kernel
<ElAngelo> on debian it sucks
<wols> why do you need THAT kernel?
<ElAngelo> i need *THAT* kernel yeah
<ElAngelo> trust me
<wols> I doN't
<ElAngelo> yoru call
<wols> what does it have what you need?
<ElAngelo> if you wanna know... i need ath9k ;)
<wols> ick
<wols> you really sure they actually work now?
<ElAngelo> they work
<ElAngelo> got them working on another distro
<ElAngelo> but i got instructions on how to connect for ubuntu
<wols> what distro ships with a rc kernel?
<ElAngelo> and i need a plain wpa_supplicant.conf thing
<ElAngelo> just told you...
<wols> you said other distro
<ElAngelo> a distro of which i'm dev :)
<wols> which one?
<wols> duh
<wols> then you can compile your own kernel
<ElAngelo> of course...
<wols> then why don't you do it?
<ElAngelo> but i despise the initrd shit in debinas
<ElAngelo> cause i don't intend to keep it
<wols> no one said you have to use it
<ElAngelo> i want a quick install and then an rm -fr /
<wols> my kernels don't have initrd
<wols> that cannot ever work
<wols> menuconfig the kernel, and use kernel-package. done
<ElAngelo> yeah well... this is on a p1-166Mhz, i simply don't feel the urge to build a kernl
<ElAngelo> k?
<wols> build it on any other debian machine and copy over the deb
<wols> I do that all the time
<ElAngelo> i don't have debian machines...
<ElAngelo> i hate debian in case you haven't noticed yet
<wols> in case you haven't noticed: this is not debian
<ElAngelo> i particularly despise apt-get
<wols> lemme guess? gentoo?
<wols> aka source based?
<ElAngelo> not gentoo
<ElAngelo> but yeah... source base
<ElAngelo> lunar if you wanna know ;)
<ElAngelo> anyway.... thnx :)
<yallaxq> is there any free programs for converting mpeg2 > WMV ? i need to use vmw i belive, i need to uppload it to a server so the users can stream/download and watch the movie without installing any extra codecs
<wols> yallaxq: unlikely. wmv is too proprietary
<wols> yallaxq: use flash
<yallaxq> flash.. how is that compared to wmv... quality/size
<wols> yallaxq: it's definitely more used than wmv...
<wols> check youtube
<yallaxq> yeah.. youtube is too low ql tho.. i need it to be better than that.. more details
<yallaxq> and what free application is able to do mpeg2 > flash?
<wols> mencoder should
<wols> ffmpeg maybe
<menuhin> hi
<menuhin> i am trying to install xubuntu but i get on the first screen on the cd only screen but the return key doesnt work
<menuhin> how an i start at command line
<menuhin> what ist the name of the kernel
<wols> the CD shows you a menu when you boot from it
<wols> there is no name to enter
<menuhin> i leave the graphical because the enter key doesnt work
<menuhin> ist there a name for the keren
<wols> why?
<wols> without an enter key you can't enter the name anyways
<wols> not to mention the filename won't help you anyways
<wols> there is a menu, there are nice little F1-F4 settings/options and that's it. do you see these things?
<zelhar> hello
<zelhar> Can I ask a question here ?
<wols> sure
<zelhar> I am trying tto add ¨us_intl¨ keyboard layout,
<wols> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<menuhin> wols: sure at this point doesnt work the  keyboard properly
<wols> menuhin: why not?
<menuhin> wols: dono
<zelhar> I edited xorg.conf, entered ¨us_intl¨ it didn´t work
<wols> usb keyboard? if so, fix your bios
<zelhar> I uses Xubuntu
<wols> doesn't work
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zelhar> laptop
<menuhin> wo its t the keyboar the menu is broken
<zelhar> anyone knows why ?
<zelhar> I mean I added for example also hebrew keyboard which does work
<favro> zelhar: right click the desktop and select settings then select keyboard then layout
<zelhar> I don´t have this option, I use Xubuntu
<favro> zelhar: then select application, settings, keyboard, layout
<zelhar> There is no such option eithere, Xfce uses the keyboard setting from xorg.conf to the best of my understanding
<favro> zelhar: I just did both ways on my xfce desktop...
<zelhar> I have a theory, may be I should change the ¨xkbdmodel¨ from 105 to 104 or something else. I have laptop
<zelhar> really?
<favro> zelhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - this web link tells you how to edit xorg.conf and set the keyboard
<Kardoso> hi
<zelhar> ok, i am going to try it thank you
<Kardoso> I have two hard disks, but usually I dont use the second. How can I turn it off?
<Kardoso> I mean something like "turn harddisks off after x minutes" in windows
<menuhin> wols: the cd was broken
<favro> menuhin: there is a md5 check for cd's that should always be used :)
<Kardoso> I want to say thanks to TheSheep, charlie-tca, Pici, and everyone who helped me at last times about installin. Now I have a working Xubuntu, which runs great on my old computer... Thank you guys!
<Kardoso> Is there any "timer" feature to turn off my second hard disk in Xubuntu/Ubuntu?
<menuhin> Kardoso: there was women kardosó who was called on my phone
<Kardoso> sorry, my IRC client sometimes not perfect.... :S
<menuhin> irssi?
<Kardoso> menuhin: no, actually I have pjirc
<menuhin> in am using irssi
<Kardoso> ok. is irssi good?
<menuhin> cool on the windows desktop too
<Kardoso> where can i download it?
<menuhin> look at your database
<menuhin> apt-cache
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> sorry I have to go
<Kardoso> thanks menuhin i will try irssi
<Kardoso> bye
<menuhin> bye
<Kardoso> have a nice day
<repeter> motd/
<repeter> can I please get some help in registering?
<favro> repeter: type  /msg nickserv register "your password" email address
<repeter> thankss favro :)
<favro> :)
<jarnos_> In the screen launched by Ctrl-Alt-F1 I get repeatedly message "[ nnnn.nnnnnn] sysctl table check failed: /dev/parport/parport0/devices/ppdev0/timeslice  Sysctl already exists" . The digits n vary.
<[diablo]> good afternoon #xubuntu
<[diablo]> guys, I've setup the livecd on a usb stick
<[diablo]> I'm getting DMA timeouts because the box has a CF "drive"
<[diablo]> any ideas please?
<jarnos_> [diablo]: try without the CF drive.
<[diablo]> I need the CF to install to
<[diablo]> I'm installing xubuntu via a KVM guest, to the CF card
<[diablo]> then will just try booting the  box with the CF card in
<[diablo]> and pray
 * totalwormage prays with you :P
 * [diablo] hopes everyone will pray :D
<menuhin> hi i am using netbsd and wanted to have the same takbar panel as xubuntu
<menuhin> how can i accomplish that
<sebyte> hi all.  im about to free a laptop from Windoze and xubuntu is the way to go.  i can download using bittorrent but which version?  the 'desktop' version or the 'alternate' version.  is the 'alternate' version for laptops etc?
<steven_> desktop
<steven_> download based on your archtechture
<steven_> suck as i368
<steven_> 64 bit if it's a 64 comp
<sebyte> steven_: architecture, 32/64 of course, but what's the difference btwn dt and alt?
<steven_> alt has some text based and command line
<steven_> installers
<steven_> if you wanna put the cd in and have it be really easy
<steven_> go with desktop
<sebyte> ah. thnx
<steven_> what kind laptop you geT?
<steven_> nevermind lol
<gnumm> hi
<gnumm> is pulseaudio installed on a fresh xubuntu installation?
<TheSheep> no
<gnumm> (thank you good) :D
<steven_> you can add thru respositoies
<gnumm> i do not want....no... ;)
<steven_> cody! what's up?
<steven_> musta just got to the office
<n3hima> whenever I plug in my usb pen, the thunar window opens twice, why is this happening?
<cody-somerville> Hi steven_ :]
<n3hima> ?
<cody-somerville> n3hima, I imagine a bug?
<n3hima> cody-somerville, it does it with all usb storage devices
<steven_> it double mounts the externals?
<steven_> hnmmm
<n3hima> steven_, no it doesn
<n3hima> 't double mount
<steven_> it just opens two windows in the file manager?
<steven_> hmmm
<n3hima> it just opens the window twice
<n3hima> yes
<steven_> that used to happen to me
<steven_> what kernel you using?
<n3hima> err
<n3hima> 1sec
<steven_> k
<n3hima> 2.6.24-20-eeepc
<n3hima> but it happens with -generic as well
<steven_> really?
<steven_> you have eee?
<n3hima> yes
<steven_> lol unrelated
<steven_> hmm
<steven_> lemme check
<n3hima> kk
<steven_> brb
<steven_> hmm any advice cody-sommerville?
<steven_> i can't see anything easy on google
<steven_> you know of anything?
<mohkohn> I have xubuntu 7.10 installed on eeepc 701 4G but have no nic or wireless.
<mohkohn> Is there a way I can download the right packages put them on a usb stick and install on my eeepc?
<n3hima> mohkohn, try the array.org kernel
<n3hima> mohkohn, ethernet and follow the instructions on the following page...
<steven_> array.org?
<steven_> not familiar sorry
<n3hima> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly
<n3hima> http://www.array.org/ubuntu/setup.html
<lunartic> how can I get a list of the packages apt-get can install?
<lunartic> is there a terminal based browser I can install?
<steven_> umm synaptic lists all packages
<steven_> i think
<lunartic> okm thanks
<cody-somerville> steven_, whats the problem? :]
<steven_> mounting usb stick
<steven_> opening double windows in file manager
<cody-somerville> ps ux | cat please
<steven_> not my prob it's n3hima
<steven_> lol
<steven_> i'm trying to help
<steven_> brb
<n3hima> what was that sorry?
<lunartic> steven: does synaptic run from a console as well, because I have no desktop installed at the moment?
<n3hima> lunartic, no
<lunartic> oops
<steven_> umm no
<steven_> lol
<steven_> it's an X enviro program
<n3hima> lunartic, you may want to check out the dpkg man page for installed packages
<n3hima> as for installable packages, no idea
<mohkohn> lunartic, terminal based browser "sudo aptitude install links"
<lunartic> okm links here I come
<mohkohn> there is also lynx but from memory links can do frames
<lunartic> what package should I install to get the xubuntu desktop; then I can stop asking all these questions here and use synaptic.
<lunartic> btw: it didn't seem to find links
<n3hima> lunartic, if it didn't find links, you probably want to sudo apt-get update
<n3hima> lunartic, and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<n3hima> works?
<lunartic> not really
<lunartic> can it have to do that I try to use the intrepid?
<n3hima> can it have to... what?
<deucey> hi all
<n3hima> hi
<deucey> i'm having a problem with xfce
<deucey> more like a n00bie question
<deucey> i recently installed xfce on an old laptop
<deucey> and because I wanted a clean and small installation
<deucey> i didnt install xubuntu, just xfce, and the only thing missing is a way to install a network printer
<n3hima> deucey, so what distro did you install xfce onto?
<deucey> but i cannot find an application or smth that can do that
<deucey> ubuntu
<deucey> anyone got a clue about which package to install or smth? thanks
<n3hima> just install xubuntu-desktop, it'
<n3hima> s simpler
<n3hima> gah, the apostrophe key is so close to my enter key on the eeepc
<lunartic> can you connect a wireless keyboard on that eeepc?
<deucey> yeah but that will install other applications and due to limited hard disk space and slow connection that isn't quite what i want
<deucey> :)
<n3hima> lunartic, only if it's usb
<deucey> i mean if there isn't any other way to install that, i'll eventually install xubuntu
<n3hima> sure
<deucey> just wondering if there any workarounds, cause really thats the only thing left to setup
<n3hima> if there are, I don't know them
<deucey> heh, ok then thanks anyway
<lunartic> deucey: do you have cups installed?
<deucey> yes
<lunartic> cups can help you confige the network printer
<deucey> is there a frontend for cups?
<lunartic> through your browser
<deucey> the "localhost:631" thing?
<lunartic> just punch it in in google: they can tell you the port you have to open on your local host
<lunartic> yep. that one
<lunartic> the paswords they require are the paswords of the root
<deucey> yeah i just found it on google, i'll try that
<deucey> k
<lunartic> how did you install xfceM
<lunartic> how did you install xfce?
<deucey> me?
<lunartic> yes
<deucey> sudo apt-get install xfce :P
<deucey> i started with ubuntu mini
<lunartic> dito
<lunartic> I just installed org
<lunartic> and I'm trying to get a small desktop now
<deucey> nice,
<deucey> i just followed some instructions of a friend of mine cause basically the laptop is crap so i just wanted a really clean, small, installation
<lunartic> Perhaps I will find more time this evening to look things up.  I have to leave now.
<lunartic> thanks for the help
<lunartic> see you later
<deucey> bye
<deucey> thanks everyone for their help, c ya later
<cody-somerville> :]
<n3hima> anything on the double windows thing
<n3hima> ?
<cody-somerville> n3hima, You might be running the Thunar daemon twice
<n3hima> what process name is that?
<n3hima> ps -A | grep -i thunar yields 2 processes
<n3hima> is tht bad?
<n3hima> cody-somerville, I killed one of them and it fixes the prob, why was the second one starting in the fist place?
<cody-somerville> n3hima, I'm not sure. :-(
<n3hima> kk 1sec, might have been my session management, brb restart x
<n3hima> cody-somerville, I killed the second instance of Thunar and everything worked even after a restart
<cody-somerville> :-]
<n3hima> thx
<lunartic> goodevening.  Is there somebody who can tell me how I'm supposed to tell apt-get to install from the "Universe" sources as well?
<TheSheep> lunartic: system->software sources
<lunartic> is there also a console approach to that?
<lunartic> I need to change it bacause I want to install xfce
<TheSheep> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lunartic> right, thanks
<karliz> hello @ all
<karliz> can someone tell me how to be a superuser in CLI ?
<karliz> what is the password ?
<TheSheep> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<TheSheep> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<karliz> okay thank you
<maxamillion> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maxamillion> oh ... wow ... i *read* CLI and my brain processed GUI
<maxamillion> nvm ... don't mind me
<karliz> and also to install a LPR printer driver (brother mfc240c) the sudu command is enough ?
<maxamillion> sudo* and yes, it should be ... it will give root-level permissions
<karliz> and is it also possible to use for this the "synaptic Package Manager" ?
<lunartic> can sombody tell me how I can get the latest linux kernel installed?
<lunartic> version 2.6.7-rc3
<lunartic> version 2.6.27-rc3 I mean
<siggjen> compile it yourself
<bytor4232> lunartic: First, download the kernel source
<bytor4232> lunartic: Uncompress it somewhere as root, /usr/src is the traditional location
<bytor4232> lunartic: Then, change to that directory
<bytor4232> lunartic: Copy the config file from /boot to .config
<bytor4232> lunartic: Then run:  make oldconfig
<bytor4232> lunartic: I usually hit enter when prompted
<bytor4232> lunartic: Then, run:  make dep clean bzImage modules
<bytor4232> lunartic: When thats done, run make modules_install
<bytor4232> Then copy the kernel:  cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/vmlinuz-<version>
<bytor4232> lunartic: Then add the kernel to /boot/grub/menu.1st
<bytor4232> Thats the old school way.  Not sure the "buntu" way of doing it.
<lunartic> I will give it a try though, thanks
<bytor4232> lunartic: Look how the directory is layed out in /boot, you'll want to stay that way.  Oh, and copy the System.map to /etc/System.map-<version>
<bytor4232> lunartic: And copy the config to /boot
<newbiew> hi, i just install xubuntu
<newbiew> and i download the tar for flash to watch youtube
<bytor4232> congrats!  Welcome to the wonderful world of efficient and lightweight computing.
<bytor4232> What version of xubuntu did you install?
<newbiew> i extract it.. and flashplayer-installer come with a lock
<newbiew> i cant install it
<newbiew> 8.04
<bytor4232> You don't have to mess with that adobe stuff
<bytor4232> just run:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<newbiew> much better
<newbiew> this is going to be a challenge
<newbiew> using xubuntu on a macbook
<newbiew> nothing works but by time pass i will improve it
<bytor4232> zoom zoom zoom
<bytor4232> newbiew: Sometimes you have to wrench on the stuff.  You'll get there.
<newbiew> yeah
<newbiew> sound does not work
<newbiew> wifi as well
<newbiew> but i found a tutorial
<bytor4232> When I installed 7.10 on my Acer Aspire, nothing worked.  I reinstalled with 8.04, it took right off.
<newbiew> i will work on it
<newbiew> cool
<bytor4232> ubuntuforums.org is a great place to get wider support for Xubuntu.  I'm a whitebox pc kinda guy myself.
<newbiew> basically the difference between ubuntu and xubunt its.. xfce vs gnome and mousepad vs gedit
<newbiew> isnt?
<bytor4232> I won't be much help with xubuntu on macbook.
<bytor4232> Superfically, yes.
<bytor4232> XFCE uses less than half the resources of GNOME, so it runs much much faster.
<newbiew> oh by the way.. if you have 4gb of ram
<newbiew> what would you get for swap
<newbiew> honestly
<bytor4232> I would do 2gb.  You don't need much more.
<newbiew> actually im surprised.. its running much faster than leopard
<bytor4232> Xubuntu may never swap out to it, neither will GNOME.
<newbiew> and it buuts in just 25 seconds
<newbiew> i was surprised
<bytor4232> 25 secs!!
<bytor4232> cody-somerville: Did you see that?!?!
<newbiew> boots*
<bytor4232> Core2Duos own.
 * bytor4232 is stuck with Pentium D's.
<newbiew> yeah i swear god
<newbiew> with duo 2.. 2.4ghz
<newbiew> 4gb ram and
<bytor4232> gg
<newbiew> 64 bit edition
 * bytor4232 thinks newbiew is one lucky Xubuntu user
<newbiew> haha
<bytor4232> newbiew: You can also get support in the #ubuntu channels too
<newbiew> thanks
<bytor4232> Most of what you need to do to get wifi working is more ubuntu specific.
<bytor4232> Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu are all using the same OS, or Distro
<bytor4232> Its all "Ubuntu" underneath.
<newbiew> yep
<bytor4232> Its just Xu installs XFCE instead of GNOME.
<newbiew> actually the tutorial is for ubuntu
<bytor4232> Which I like much much more.
<newbiew> im using it for xubuntu
<bytor4232> GNOME is a little heavy for my tastes.
<newbiew> well i feel xfce much faster
<newbiew> i try ubuntu before
<bytor4232> You can also probably get Compiz running on that.  Compiz isn't GNOME specific.  In fact, it runs great on XFCE.
<bytor4232> Compiz is that funny little cube thingie
<newbiew> yeah i know aboutcompiz. but i feel is just eye candy i didnt found it very functional
<bytor4232> And other effects.
<bytor4232> Me neither.
<newbiew> and it may affect the speed of xfce
<newbiew> im not sure
<bytor4232> I have it installed and configured when I want to show off
<bytor4232> Just have to run compiz --replace to bring it up.
<newbiew> cool
<bytor4232> But yeah, I don't find it very useful.  In fact, i find it a little distracting.
<newbiew> first my sound.. then wifi.. brightness
<bytor4232> Plus, XFCE is a lot more configurable than GNOME you'll find.
<newbiew> then.. the maybe more difficult part
<newbiew> keyboard and mouse
<newbiew> bluetooth
<bytor4232> Good luck!
<bytor4232> Sounds like a fun project.
<newbiew> maybe lol
<bytor4232> Thats what I like most about Linux.  I have Xubuntu running on three desktops that I'm sitting around, one is more a server.  Plus its running on three laptops and a media center.  I'm about to replace the ubuntu install in the living room terminal with Xubuntu.  Its running Ubuntu Gutsy.
<bytor4232> But all my hardware is old.  I pick them up on the cheap.
<newbiew> cool
<newbiew> what i need is open office of course
<newbiew> i will install it
<bytor4232> I'm not a fan of Abiword and Gnumeric.
<newbiew> do you recommend me to use synaptic or terminal
<newbiew> to install it
<bytor4232> I removed them first thing usually, and install openoffice.org-writer and openoffice.org-calc
<bytor4232> ah
<bytor4232> both will do the trick.
<newbiew> i want all openoffice apps
<newbiew> not just cal or writer
<newbiew> ok
<bytor4232> indeed.  I only use the writer and calc.
<newbiew_> hi
<newbiew_> i really dont like mousepad.. how can i use gedit under xubuntu
<newbiew_> i think it was the same.. i fallow tutorials.. instead of gedit i just add mousepad
<newbiew_> but some do not work the same
<newbiew_> i just need gedit but im happy with xfce
<wbmj> newbiew: sudo apt-get install gedit
<danopia_> hi
<newbiew_> yeah but its the installation enough?
<newbiew_> how can i indicate to use gedit instead of mousepad
<danopia_> i installed a nvidia driver and now when i try booting it says "too much work for irq17" and x won't start
<danopia_> atm i'm getting flooded with that message and can't see my irssi
<newbiew_> what im going to do is to uninstall mousepad
<newbiew_> is that a bad idea?
<danopia_> yay it stopped
 * danopia_ redraws
<wbmj> newbiew: sudo update-alternatives --config gedit
<danopia_> so any ideas?
<newbiew_> wbmj i alraedy install gedit
<newbiew_> do i need that anyway?
<newbiew_> i will remove mousepad ok?
<newbiew_> i use apt-get install gedit
<newbiew_> now im going to use the update-alternatives
<newbiew_> and then i will remove mousepad
<newbiew_> is this ok?
<wbmj> newbiew: sudo apt-get install gedit....should let you set gedit as default editor
<newbiew_> yeah but what happen if i remove mousepad
<wbmj> newbiew: sudo update-alternatives --config gedit...oops should let yuo set gedit as default
<newbiew_> nothing bad?
<wbmj> no
<newbiew_> ok well i use apt-get install gedit
<newbiew_> do i need the update-alternatives anyway?
<zoredache> yes
<wbmj> yes
<newbiew_> this appears
<newbiew_> no alternatives for gedit
<newbiew_> :S
<wbmj> you should be all set....if you want to remove mousepad it really won't make a difference
<newbiew_> yes some mb less
<newbiew_> for my hd
<newbiew_> lol
<zoredache> 1/10 of a MB
<jmhealey> hello all
<zoredache> hello
<jmhealey> slow channel?
<zoredache> yes
<bytor4232> It can be.
<jmhealey> ok
<bytor4232> most of us idle, and check on the channel once in a while.
<jmhealey> i see.  well, xubuntu keeps coming back as my favorite distro
<bytor4232> Lean, mean, efficient, customizable, fast.  Whats not to love ;)
<bytor4232> Backing of the most popular distro around, ubuntu.
<jmhealey> well said
<jmhealey> anyone upgraded the xfce component of 8.10 to the later version?
#xubuntu 2008-08-21
<bytor4232> i have not.
<newbiew_> hi
<newbiew_> can someone help me
<newbiew_> please
<newbiew_> xubuntu is not detecting my sound card
<newbiew_> hello
<newbiew_> i need help with my sound card please
<jmichelsen> ya
<jmichelsen> yo anyone there?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nrbelex> How do I check how much RAM I have?
<kill_> ?
<kill_> Anyone willing to help a newb?
<kill_> I ...guess not :/
<Genelyk> ?
<kill_> I'm a newb as far as Xubuntu, and I have it on PS3. I tried to change the resolution through Xorg but it keeps failing when I reboot.
<kill_> I also have a SDTV not an HD...
<kill_> Any help?
<kill_> I'm a newb as far as Xubuntu, and I have it on PS3. I tried to change the resolution through Xorg but it keeps failing when I reboot.
<kill_> Also I have a
<kill_> SDTV, not a HD
<kill_> I'm a newb as far as Xubuntu, and I have it on PS3. I tried to change the resolution through Xorg but it keeps failing when I reboot.
<kill_> Also I have an SDtv, not a HDtv
<kill_> Any help ?
<DaveKong> kill_ please don't spam if someone can help you he/she will I suggest trying the forums if no one here assists you
<jmichelsen_> yo anyone out there a VM expert? I have a prob with my vmware on xubuntu. When I power on a machine (any) it opens for a sec, then just closes as if it powered back on
<dpick> hey
<dpick> anybody here?
<mespejel> hello one question.. if install xfce to ubuntu.. would be the same as xubuntu? will look the same?
<galleta_> jo
<galleta_> hi
<galleta_> i need help please
<galleta_> hi
<galleta_> my friend
<galleta_> can someone hlp me please
<marenostrum> Hello. Xubuntu 8.04 here. With WildMidi, I can not use option "n" (Next Midi) . What I try to do is, to press "n" while I am playing a midi file in a directory, I suppose the next file in the directory will be played. But instead, WildMidi shuts down. Am I doing something wrong?
<lunartic> morning all: can somebody tell me how I find out in console which files are installed by a package?
<kibibyte> how to make visible hidden files in open file dialogs ?
<kibibyte> hi
<galleta_> hi
<galleta_> for some reason
<galleta_> i cant see my networking icon and my battery charge icon
<lunartic> kibibyte: try to type the dot already in the field to type the name
<galleta_> on panel i mean
<kibibyte> pl
<kibibyte> ok
<galleta_> hi
<galleta_> can someone hlep me please
<kibibyte> then dd it agan
<kibibyte> add
<Alecmg> kibibyte: ctrl+h
<Alecmg> shows hidden files
<padmaji> hi, can anyone tell me if thunar has an extension so i can ftp and ssh into my server
<ElAngelo> lunartic: you asked here already?
<ElAngelo> hi
<ElAngelo> added a wireless nic in a machine and now it doesn't show up in nm-system-editor
<HelloHelloHello> Hello I have just started using Linux and the most confusing thing is the filesytem can anyone hep explainging this. What the files are like bin and such.
<Alecmg> imagine all your exe files are put together in one directory
<Alecmg> thats bin
<HelloHelloHello> ok so thats like program files
<Alecmg> not exactly
<Alecmg> because all dll files are in lib
<HelloHelloHello> so bin and lib are like program files
<HelloHelloHello> what would be "Documents and Settings" and "Windows
<HelloHelloHello> "
<lunartic> Documents and Settings would be /home
<HelloHelloHello> What about the other folders? what would they be?
<lunartic> windows does not really has an equivalent
<Alecmg> its spread out
<lunartic> quiet confusing in the beginning if you come from windows
<Alecmg> most confusing is lack of C: drive :)
<lunartic> although: even in xp you can mount a drive at a certain directory
<lunartic> if you've done that then the principle of thinking starting zith a root / is easier
<HelloHelloHello> verry that and other linux distro don't auto mount so you have to know sda or whatever the device is that I still don't get :)
<lunartic> They can also automount. You only have to write a correct configuration file for it
<Chickengeorge> hello, my windows-close-button disappeared on al windows, can anybody help me please?
<wols_> restart your window manager
<jokoon> hello, I put all the text files from .local/notes/Notes in the new one (in reinstalled ubuntu) but they won't open, whats wrong ?
<dimitree> Hello
<dimitree> I just installed Xubuntu and enabled hardware drivers for my Nvidia card, after the restart my resolution changed to as far as i can tell to 600x400, in the display resolution options i have only the Default option and 320x200 or something ? can someone help ?
<wols_> check your Xorg.0.log
<jmichelsen> i cant seem to get X forwarding working, it doesnt seem to find the display to forward
<jesus_9001> Anyone on that can help me?
<cody-somerville_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jesus_9001> Ok I installed Xubuntu and everything went peachy. I updated it and restarted and it was all fine still. Then I installed the proprietary drivers for my ATi x1650 AGP card and it will not boot. The Loading Screen comes up but after that it doesn't go to the login screen. Anyone experience this before?
<cody-somerville> Where does it go?
<jesus_9001> Just to a blank screen
<cody-somerville> Press ctrl+alt+F1
<cody-somerville> login
<cody-somerville> and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cody-somerville> and then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jesus_9001> does ctrl alt f1 take me to bash
<n3hima> yes
<jesus_9001> ok i will try that
<jesus_9001> thx
<jesus_9001> still goes to blank screen
<cody-somerville> Can you send me the output of /etc/Xorg.0.log
<cody-somerville> erm
<cody-somerville> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cody-somerville> Please don't paste it in this channel :-]
<jesus_9001> I cant boot
<jesus_9001> Should I put in the disk and go to recovery mode or whatever
<cody-somerville> If that works best for you.
<jesus_9001> ok i will be back later today i have to go to work thanks for the help
<dpick> hey
<zoredache> hello
<jesus_9001> How do I uninstall the ATi driver from the recovery mode
<zoredache> how did you install it?
<dpick> anybody here?
<zoredache> !anyone | dpick
<ubottu> dpick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dpick> is there any way to lock a machine without using the screensaver, similar to how windows does it?
<zoredache> eh?  When you lock the screen in windows it eventually starts the screen saver...
<dpick> not if you have the screensaver disabled
<zoredache> if it is disabled, doesn't it simply use the blank screen saver?
<dpick> it just shows the login box
<dpick> i'm just looking for a way to lock the machine without a screensaver, generally i don't bother with one
<zoredache> instead of locking, choose 'switch user'  It will send you back to the login box?
<zoredache> instead of locking, choose 'switch user'  It will send you back to the login box?
<dpick> ok, is there a command that i could map to a shortcut key?
<zoredache> probably...  I don't know it off the top of my head
<pcybill> For locking the screen its xflock4
<dpick> that just starts xscreensaver doesn't it?
<pcybill> But that will still get you the screen saver iirc
<pcybill> aye
<pcybill> it locks the screen though, you will need the pw to get out of it
<dpick> eh whatever if i have to use the screensaver whatever
<zoredache> why are you worried about the screen saver?
<pcybill> You can set the screen saver as a blank screen if you dont want no eye candy, then when you xflock4 it will just go to a blank screen
<dpick> i have some processor intensive stuff running, but i have to leave my machine
<dpick> pcybill: sounds like the best option, thanks
<pcybill> np
<jokoon> Hello
<xeper777> hi ;)
<jokoon> I put the text files for the notes plugin
<jokoon> for xfce
<jokoon> I have several ones
<jokoon> but they don't appear in tabs
<jokoon> whats wrong ?
<xeper777> sorry i never used xfce. :) i'm only checking something here. I wanted to be nice.
<xeper777> *I have never
<favro> jokoon: isn't the notes plugin a panel app? - you have to add it to a panel don't you?
<jokoon> its added
<jokoon> but I want to restore old notes
<jokoon> favro
<favro> jokoon: I've never used it but there should be a config file in ~/.config/xfce4 you might be able to find something in there - sorry  I can't help more
<jokoon> Yes I found where to put the text files
<favro> jokoon: you might need to log out and in to get the old notes loaded
<xxTheSaint> Hello, im trying to get my mate to join my in openssh but it wont let him
<xxTheSaint> i have forwarded my ports on my router, but its not letting him in.
<xxTheSaint> Anyone know?
<favro> xxTheSaint: afaik your mate would need a key to access the ssh session...
<xxTheSain1> Hello, i'm trying to find some help on "Hacking" secured internet connections. I only want this because my brother has a girlfriend and her dosent have a connection, but her neighbrough does. But its unfortunatly secured
<xxTheSain1> Is there any programs to get into the secured network?
<zoredache> what you are asking for is unethical.   I doubt anyone will help
<xxTheSain1> well, im hopeing someone can
<zoredache> how would you feel if I stole your bandwidth?
<zoredache> anyway, You almost certainly will not get an answer here.  It is a)off-topic b)unethical c)against the spirit of the 'code of conduct'
<wols_> xxTheSain1: if you don
<wols_> don't stop, you will simply be banned
<xxTheSain1> hmmm, So how else am i going to get help with this
<xxTheSain1>  kind of topic?
<wols_> not at all. if you don't stop immediately I call ops
<zoredache> WHy not, go over to the neighbor and as politly instead of trying to steal
<dpick> how do you change the applications menu, menu editor doesn't show most of whats there
<TheSheep> dpick: it's automatically generated from what is installed
<TheSheep> dpick: simply install or uninstall software that you want or not
<dpick> i installed wine, whiched created an other menu, but when i unistalled wine it didn't remove it
<dpick> is there a way to manually remove the entry?
<TheSheep> dpick: ah, that's in ~/.local/applications/wine
<wols_> purge it
<TheSheep> dpick: every file in there is one entry
<dpick> purging it didn't work, and ~/.local/applications/wine doesn't exist
<TheSheep> sorry, that's ~/.local/share/applications/wine
#xubuntu 2008-08-22
<dpick> ah thanks
<dpick> can i just remove the wine directory?
<zoredache> probably... you could start by renaming or moving it somewhere else if you are worried
<dpick> alright, thanks
<dpick> that did it, thanks all
<jwishnie> Hi folks. Seeing a problem with the desktop. I have a script that automounts a remote Samba share on user login. The folder is mounted properly in the user's desktop, but the folder icon does not show up. Thunar sees the folder, and from command line I can list it, edit files etc... But somehow the XFC4 desktop doesn't see it
<jwishnie> Any idea how to force the desktop to refresh?
<jwishnie> More info: manually killing XFDESKTOP process and restarting it solves the problem. But obviously this is not a good solution!
<zoredache> what happens if you send xfdesktop a '-HUP' signal instead of killing it?
<jwishnie> zoredache: am about to try the. Need to reboot to reproduce case where folder is not showing
<zoredache> looking at 'man xfdesktop'  The '-reload' option may be what you want...
<jwishnie> zoredache: but in general the desktop recognizes changes to the ~/Desktop folder without HUPing or reloading
<zoredache> jwishnie: couldn't you just unmount it, and try the HUP?
<jwishnie> zoredache: any idea why it might be failing here? this is new since Hardy, was fine under Feisty.
<jwishnie> zoredache: unmounting and remounting sometimes (but not predictably) solves the problem, so am rebooting for more valid test
<jwishnie> zoredache: will try HUP and reload
<zoredache> I don't know anything about it.  I kinda think the desktop is silly.  I never look at it
<zoredache> I don't really care if an icon shows up or not as long as the filesystem I want is mounted and I can browse to it in thunar
<jwishnie> zoredache: :-) well, this system is for basic  users who like that sort of thing
<jwishnie> Anyone know how xfdesktop monitors the Desktop folder? FAM or something similar?
<jwishnie> zoredache: xfdesktop --reload seems to force the redraw. It's a hack, but I'll add it to my mounter!
<jwishnie> zoredache: thank you for the pointer!
<bigape> Is it legal to put Ubuntu on a PS3?
<favro> bigape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<bigape> Thanks.
<zoredache> why would it be illegal?  You own the hardware.  Do what you want with it.
<Ben_Cs> hello. is it possible installing fluxbuntu on a U3 usb stick, without removing the U3 app?
<Insane1> Hello, I was wondering if anyone else had trouble with the about:config in the Epiphany browser. I tried turning the spell check on, but I can't change any values at all. If I try, the browser does nothing, but will not turn off unless forced to.
<Acaceol> I'm running Xubuntu on an IBM Thinkpad 600E, and it's very slow. Moving my mouse can take up to 100% of my CPU, and scrolling down on Firefox is choppy. Is this normal?
<leche> Acaceol: what are the specs of this laptop?
<Acaceol> Uh, a pentium II processor?
<leche> hmm
<leche> how much memory?
<Acaceol> 64 MB
<Acaceol> Also, the hardware thing stalls when I'm booting
<leche> thats definitely too low
<Acaceol> Well the mem thing on the CPU bar never really changes
<Acaceol> There's like CPU, mem, and something else.
<Acaceol> Loading hardware drivers. That fails.
<leche> on this hardware i would suggest a really minimalistic setup
<leche> even xubuntu will be too much i think
<Acaceol> What else is there? :/
<Acaceol> Apparently it's designed for 98.
<leche> take an command line system and install fluxbox or openbox or something
<leche> or try out puppy linux, or damn small linux
<leche> i think xubuntu is too much for that machine
<Acaceol> If I got it to 256 MB of memory, would it run fine?
<leche> yes, then you can try xubuntu
<leche> but with 64mb...
<leche> i installed xubuntu on a machine with 3 320 ram and 400mhz... that worked well
<Acaceol> That's much better than what I have here. :/
<leche> but 350 mhz and 256 will do i think
<Acaceol> That's odd... apparently it does have 256 MBs of mem
<leche> huh?
<leche> free -m and cat /proc/cpuinfo please
<Acaceol> Total is 281, used 95, free 185
<Acaceol> I'm running in just a terminal though
<Acaceol> 300 MHz
<leche> hmm
<leche> what are the uptime values?
<Acaceol> How long it's been up?
<Acaceol> I just started it about a minute ago. :/
<leche> no, it shows the load also
<Acaceol> How do I get them?
<Acaceol> 8 minutes, load average is 3.8,1.54,0.73
<leche> "uptime"
<leche> ah kk
<leche> so you see your cpu is the thin bottleneck ;-)
<leche> (sry if this isnt the correct word)
<leche> ^^
<Acaceol> Heh, I wouldn't know. :p
<Acaceol> Oh, wow
<Acaceol> When I run it in Xfce
<Acaceol> It only has 32 mb of free mem
<Acaceol> And it's using none of my swap...
<leche> cached or really free?
<Acaceol> free
<Acaceol> 110 cached
<leche> yeah, so cached isnt really used
<Acaceol> And the swap isn't used at all
<leche> theres no empty memory in linux
<Acaceol> Why isn't it using the swap though?
<leche> cause it has 110 "free"?
<Acaceol> So it doesn't go into the swap unless it absolutely has to?
<leche> think so, yes
<leche> swap is slower than real memory
<Acaceol> Yeah, I just opened up like eight of everything I have, it's in swap now.
<Acaceol> I think I saw somewhere that my CPU was running at an unsupported speed
<Acaceol> I can't remember where I saw that, though
<Acaceol> Any way to check?
<leche> you want to overclock?
<Acaceol> Or, er, underclock
<Acaceol> Whatever makes it work
<leche> that isnt that trivial..
<Acaceol> I can't really figure out how to change anything
<Acaceol> When I get into BIOS, most things can only be checked if they're working
<Acaceol> On a sidenote, sound doesn't work because it "might corrupt my serial eeprom". Any way to play sounds on IBM laptops?
<leche> hmkm
<leche> got no problem with it
<Acaceol> Are you on an IBM laptop? :/
<Acaceol> It says it's because it's an IBM system
<leche> i got an x24, yes
<Acaceol> Huh, that's odd
<Acaceol> piix4_smbus
<Acaceol> Refuses to load
<leche> module?
<Acaceol> Er, yeah
<leche> any error messages?
<Acaceol> IBM system detected, this may corrupt your serial eeprom, refusing to load module
<Acaceol> Not really
<leche> maybe google this
<Acaceol> Then /sbin/modprobe has an abnormal exit
<Acaceol> Should I try the "alternate CD"?
<insanecatnip> hello
<zoredache_> hello
<insanecatnip> i have a question about gwtting rid of windows after using wubi
<mespejel> hi
<zoredache> hello
<mespejel> anyone trying xubuntu on a mac?
<generalsnus> Hi, i need some video files uploaded to a webserver, so that our students can watch them home. Our camera is a harddisk cam, wich records in the MPEG2 format, i need to convert this to a reasonable format, without having the students to download additional codecs. I understand that .VMW (windows media) is a good allrounder.. but what else could i use, that dosent require downloading codecs?  id prefer if if this could be converted on linux a
<generalsnus> swell.
<gaurdro> .avi should do the trick.
<gaurdro> or leave it in mpeg
<generalsnus> .avi  isnt that divx/xvid codec?
<TheSheep> .avi is just a container format, it can contain video or audio streams encoded with any codecs
<TheSheep> actually most video "formats" are like that
<TheSheep> there is no video encoding that you could play without having a codec for it
<steven_> .avi is a good all around
<TheSheep> steven_: .avi is not a codec
<steven_> yeah i know
<steven_> it's a format
<Iskr> oh hi there skep
<whileimhere> hi. I am using XUbuntu 7.10 (because 8.04 doesnt like my USB CD drive) and each time I re-boot it asks for my keyring password. Why does it not remember it?
<cody-somerville> whileimhere, You need to install something
<cody-somerville> uno momento
<cody-somerville> whileimhere, Install the libpam-gnome-keyring package and it'll remember :-]
<Lucenut> Hey guys! I installed Xubuntu on an old HP Pavilion laptop. The NIC card is busted, I've always just used a linksys USB wifi adaptor.
<Lucenut> Anyone want to help? I'll paypal you some happy hour dough!
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> Is it not working or something?
<Lucenut> Yep.
<Lucenut> I just installed Xubuntu and the NIC doesn't work on this thing.
<Lucenut> I looked in the hardware drivers app and there's nothing at all.
<Lucenut> Unplugging/plugging in the USB does nothing...
<Lucenut> I understand there's no linux driver for it...
<Lucenut> Someone told me to: Lucenut, either go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, if it does not find a driver, grab the XP driver and install it with ndiswrapper
<Lucenut> But I have no idea what that means.
<The-Kernel> hey, what's the command to check what's using the sound card?
<Zirrush> whats up ppl
<cody-somerville> Not too much
<cody-somerville> Yourself? :-]
<Zirrush> nm, taking a little break from some house work
<cody-somerville> Lucenut, hey
<Lucenut> Hey Cody.
<Lucenut> I tried plugging in the NIC but it won't connect.
<cody-somerville> Lucenut, can you pastebin sudo lsusb -v after plugging it in? as well as the output of "dmesg | tail"
<Zirrush> usb wireless?
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Lucenut> Yeah, Lynksis USB wifi adaptor.
<Lucenut> Says sudo: lusb: command not found
<Zirrush> lsusb
<Lucenut> Crap.
<Zirrush> think of it as "list usb"
<Lucenut> Well, I can't pastebin it. No network connectivity.
<Lucenut> Wait, this is with the NIC plugged in not the USB.
<Zirrush> i've never dealed with a usb nic before... does fwcutter and/or ndiswrapper work with em?
<Lucenut> Well, I have a whole page of stuff.
<Lucenut> But I can't paste it anywhere without network.
<Zirrush> no wired nics or anything to get that box online with?
<Lucenut> Nope.
<Lucenut> I think the NIC's been broken a few years.
<Lucenut> I've always just used the USB wifi.
<Lucenut> It's a nice old HP laptop. Only 256MB I think 800MHz...
<Lucenut> It struggles with XP so I thought I'd give this a shot.
<Lucenut> But I know nothing about drivers and stuff.
<Zirrush> i'm reading up on some stuff to see if i can find anything for you
<Lucenut> Someone in the Ubuntu channel said "Lucenut, either go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, if it does not find a driver, grab the XP driver and install it with ndiswrapper"
<Lucenut> But I have no idea what that means.
<Zirrush> I think ndiswrapper might work with it... ubuntu uses fwcutter by default.  fwcutter never has gotten along with my linksys card too easily though, so i've always used ndiswrapper when i need wireless
<Lucenut> But from a windows user standpoint, what does that mean?
<Lucenut> I have a CD with the lynksis driver on it.
<Lucenut> For XP.
<Zirrush> fwcutter and ndiswrapper are wrappers used to let the windows drivers function with the card in linux
<Lucenut> K.
<Zirrush> great, was gonna say the first thing you need to do is find out what driver your card uses and get ahold of it
<Lucenut> But would I need to download that?
<Zirrush> yeah, lemme see if there's a deb package in the repositories of ndiswrapper
<Zirrush> I just compile the latest version, but I'm not sure your ubuntu cd actually has all the packages you need to compile stuff on it
<Lucenut> I installed WUBI
<Zirrush> never messed with WUBI ...  there is a deb package of ndiswrapper on the repository, its version 1.50 ... latest is 1.53 if you opt to compile it yourself
<Zirrush> taking forever to load the site, but... http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/ndiswrapper-common/download
<Zirrush> if you want to try snagging the debs and moving em over to that box somehow... might want to pop in your ubuntu cd and see if those packages are on it also
<Lucenut> Sec
<Zirrush> no prob man, just spitting it out so you have a little info if you need it : )
<Zirrush> anyone ever run into xfrun4 freezing up and eating cpu?  seams like a common thing on my box for some reason
 * Hondo_Kitsune is away: Gone away for now.
<vktor> hola
<vktor> hello?
<cody-somerville> Hello
<vktor> alguien habla español?
<TheSheep> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unix_lappy> hey, i want to install xfce on ubuntu server but not the entire desktop
<unix_lappy> i installed the default ubuntu-server setup and then went a head and did sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg xfce4
<unix_lappy> but i get xorg errors...
<unix_lappy> i also did the requisite dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unix_lappy> any ideas?
<unix_lappy> i guess not.
<totalwormage> hm
#xubuntu 2008-08-23
<Whiz2> hi. i just recently installed xubuntu on my server, and i'm trying to change the display to something higher than 800X600 (cuz windows are being cut off at the bottom) but in display it doesn't give me any options higher than that. is there a way to force it? (I know the video supports it)
<TheSheep> Whiz2: try setting up your card and monitor properly with 'sudo dsiaplyconfig-gtk', you might need to add the sync ranges of your monitor if it's detected wrong
<Whiz2> next question is how do I get my computer to allow me to login remotely using a remote viewer such as VNC?
<Whiz2> and I will know if that solution works in just a moment
<Whiz2> uh oh... the display disabled itself!
<NCommander> evening all
<pteague> any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/m3782ad39
<donthitme> hey, can anybody tell me if it's possible to disable or change the alt-click function
<srikar_> how to rename pendrive in xubuntu?????
<srikar_> plzz help me/
<favro> srikar_: what's it called now?
<srikar_> it is names some john , i want to rename my pendrive , the option rename when i r.click doesnt work
<srikar_> it is named some john , i want to rename my pendrive , the option rename when i r.click doesnt work in gui
<srikar_> ??
<favro> srikar_: press alt+F2 then type gksu thunar then try the right click rename thing
<srikar_> Failed to rename "RAJSUSB  Device or resource busy.  >> I get this error
<favro> srikar_: can you paste the output of  ls /dev  ?
<srikar_> srikar@swecha:~$ sudo ls /dev
<srikar_> [sudo] password for srikar:
<srikar_> adsp	   ptyc1  ptyqf  ptyvd	ram5	    tty52  ttyde  ttys8  ttyx6
<srikar_> audio	   ptyc2  ptyr0  ptyve	ram6	    tty53  ttydf  ttys9  ttyx7
<srikar_> audio1	   ptyc3  ptyr1  ptyvf	ram7	    tty54  ttye0  ttysa  ttyx8
<srikar_> bus	   ptyc4  ptyr2  ptyw0	ram8	    tty55  ttye1  ttysb  ttyx9
<srikar_> cdrom	   ptyc5  ptyr3  ptyw1	ram9	    tty56  ttye2  ttysc  ttyxa
<srikar_> cdrw	   ptyc6  ptyr4  ptyw2	random	    tty57  ttye3  ttysd  ttyxb
<srikar_> console    ptyc7  ptyr5  ptyw3	rtc	    tty58  ttye4  ttyse  ttyxc
<srikar_> core	   ptyc8  ptyr6  ptyw4	sda	    tty59  ttye5  ttysf  ttyxd
<srikar_> disk	   ptyc9  ptyr7  ptyw5	sda1	    tty6   ttye6  ttyt0  ttyxe
<srikar_> dmmidi	   ptyca  ptyr8  ptyw6	sda2	    tty60  ttye7  ttyt1  ttyxf
<srikar_> dri	   ptycb  ptyr9  ptyw7	sda3	    tty61  ttye8  ttyt2  ttyy0
<srikar_> dsp	   ptycc  ptyra  ptyw8	sda4	    tty62  ttye9  ttyt3  ttyy1
<srikar_> dsp1	   ptycd  ptyrb  ptyw9	sda5	    tty63  ttyea  ttyt4  ttyy2
<srikar_> dvd	   ptyce  ptyrc  ptywa	sda6	    tty7   ttyeb  ttyt5  ttyy3
<srikar_> dvdrw	   ptycf  ptyrd  ptywb	sda7	    tty8   ttyec  ttyt6  ttyy4
<srikar_> fd	   ptyd0  ptyre  ptywc	sda8	    tty9   ttyed  ttyt7  ttyy5
<srikar_> full	   ptyd1  ptyrf  ptywd	sdb	    ttya0  ttyee  ttyt8  ttyy6
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<srikar_> fuse	   ptyd2  ptys0  ptywe	sdb1	    ttya1  ttyef  ttyt9  ttyy7
<srikar_> hdb	   ptyd3  ptys1  ptywf	sequencer   ttya2  ttyp0  ttyta  ttyy8
<srikar_> hidraw0    ptyd4  ptys2  ptyx0	sequencer2  ttya3  ttyp1  ttytb  ttyy9
<srikar_> hpet	   ptyd5  ptys3  ptyx1	sg0	    ttya4  ttyp2  ttytc  ttyya
<srikar_> initctl    ptyd6  ptys4  ptyx2	sg1	    ttya5  ttyp3  ttytd  ttyyb
<srikar_> input	   ptyd7  ptys5  ptyx3	shm	    ttya6  ttyp4  ttyte  ttyyc
<srikar_> kmem	   ptyd8  ptys6  ptyx4	snapshot    ttya7  ttyp5  ttytf  ttyyd
<srikar_> kmsg	   ptyd9  ptys7  ptyx5	snd	    ttya8  ttyp6  ttyu0  ttyye
<srikar_> log	   ptyda  ptys8  ptyx6	sndstat     ttya9  ttyp7  ttyu1  ttyyf
<srikar_> loop0	   ptydb  ptys9  ptyx7	stderr	    ttyaa  ttyp8  ttyu2  ttyz0
<srikar_> lp0	   ptydc  ptysa  ptyx8	stdin	    ttyab  ttyp9  ttyu3  ttyz1
<srikar_> MAKEDEV    ptydd  ptysb  ptyx9	stdout	    ttyac  ttypa  ttyu4  ttyz2
<srikar_> mapper	   ptyde  ptysc  ptyxa	tty	    ttyad  ttypb  ttyu5  ttyz3
<srikar_> mem	   ptydf  ptysd  ptyxb	tty0	    ttyae  t
<srikar_> ops sorry, I dint know that.I'm new to irc , sorry again
<favro> :)
<srikar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39863/
<srikar_> :)
<favro> srikar_: and   ls /media  - should only be 6 or so folders
<srikar_> yup cdrom  cdrom0  RAJSUSB  sda4  sda6  sda7  sda8
<favro> srikar_: now  sudo mkdir -v /media/"new name"      then   sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1  then   sudo mount -v /dev/sdb1 /media "new name"
<favro> */media/"new name"
<favro> srikar_: sudo mount -t -v /dev/sdb1 /media/"new name"  if you get an error
<srikar_> k
<MrNaz> surely epiphany would be a better default browser choice for xubuntu than firefox? by comparison epiphany is lightweight and uber fast
<MrNaz> firefox on xubuntu stands out like a cod in a tank full of goldfish
<TheSheep> MrNaz: epiphany has several problems, including missing people's favorite plugins
<TheSheep> MrNaz: it also misses spellchecking in textareas
<MrNaz> TheSheep missing plugins i dont think is a showstopper... xubuntu seems to favor lightweightness over featurefullness
<MrNaz> thunar vs azureus, abi word vs openoffice etc
<MrNaz> transmission vs azureus i should say
<TheSheep> there are more lightweight torrent clients than transmission
<MrNaz> yea but you get my point
<TheSheep> MrNaz: epiphany is my browser of choice, I use it everyday, still I have to have firefox installed
<MrNaz> personally, i use epiphany now over FF, which i've thought was bloated since 1.0
<TheSheep> MrNaz: sure it is, but that's what people want
<MrNaz> yea i guess
<TheSheep> MrNaz: web browser is the #1 application on lightweight installations
<MrNaz> true
<TheSheep> plus, epiphany is not that light
<MrNaz> i guess my gripe is just with wanting to punish FF for being so bloody stupid
<MrNaz> firefox is atrophying away all the benefits of open source apps
<TheSheep> ahaha
<MrNaz> that lightweight feel, the elegant functional perfection that it used to have in its pre-1.0 days
<MrNaz> epiphany is what ff should have become... if you want multiple profiles and a zillion configs? get the suite
<TheSheep> epiphany and firefox have pretty different goals. and Epiphany has been in limbo since quite a time
<MrNaz> yea i didnt know it was galleon until recently
<TheSheep> they could at least *copy* some well tested solutions from ff -- asking to save password *after* you have successfully logged, spellchecking, user control over adblock, etc.
<MrNaz> yes, i do miss those
<MrNaz> esp spellchecking... i'm trying to force myself to touch type properly which leads to lots of typos that i often miss
<TheSheep> I also miss closing tabs with middle click, but that probably conflicts with its gui philosophy
<MrNaz> its kinda embarrassing when your post in a forum is a rant about someone else's bad grammar and then you mistype some simple word heh
<TheSheep> that's why you don't rant about bad grammar
<MrNaz> i do, when its bad enough
<MrNaz> mypet peeve is when people get multiple there/their/they're instances mixed
<MrNaz> i dont mind one, but when something like "There having they're lunch over their" i just cant handle it
<NCommander> If your interested in the Xubuntu meeting, please join #ubuntu-meeting ;-)
<Myrtti> oooh
<NCommander> All is welcome, if your interested in xubuntu-development!
<Myrtti> NCommander: *poke*
 * NCommander explodes
<Myrtti> eep
 * Myrtti rolls gaffer tape on NCommander 
<NCommander> gaffer?
<Myrtti> duct tape
<Myrtti> also known as Saviour tape in Finland
<NCommander> Ah
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Three of the partitions listed in blkid are not in fstab, could some one please help me?: http://pastebin.com/d1b1b723a
<slow-motion> hi
<Odd-rationale> Nutzebahn: are you dualbooting?
<Nutzebahn> No.
<Odd-rationale> Nutzebahn: so those extra partitions are just for data storage?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Odd-rationale> Nutzebahn: well here's some instrucions on adding entries to your /etc/fstab file
<Odd-rationale> !fstab | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<okouro> hello
<NCommander> hi
 * Myrtti stabs networkmanager 0.7 and screams
<dizzyd87> hello fellow xubuntuers!
<Odd-rationale> hi
<nikolam> hi! :)
<Odd-rationale> !hi | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<nikolam> I ma running xtightvnc server on localhost and I established ssh port-forwarding and i am running vncviewer on other machine
<nikolam> but if I start xfce4 inside that session, my vnc viewer disconnects
<whileimhere>  Hi I am having some issues with a locale in apt-get,  synaptic, or aptitude. It just freezes when it attempts to install the AF local. Apparently it was an auto selected package when I opted to install Openoffice.org to my XFCE setup.
<NCommander> I need some advice from a long time xubuntu user
<David-A> !ask | NCommander
<ubottu> NCommander: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NCommander> :-P, I didn't ask to ask a question
<NCommander> I just forgot ot hit enter
<David-A> Is about two years long enough?
<NCommander> I'm debating converting my mom over to (x)ubuntu, but I'm not sure if I should give her regular ubuntu, or xubuntu
<NCommander> there is no tech savyness w/ her
<David-A> If you can set things up, xubuntu is nice. But if they would install things, or use compiz, or have 512MB or more, I think ubuntu is better for newbe.
<NCommander> its 512MB
<NCommander> XP crawls on the machine; it needs a reinstall since '02 ;-)
<TheSheep> NCommander: what does your mother do with it?
<NCommander> Web browsing, book writing
<NCommander> Email in firefox
<TheSheep> NCommander: writing using what?
<NCommander> OpenOffice.org
<NCommander> (I already did a lot of the switch the apps stuff ;-))
<TheSheep> :)
<NCommander> SHe does need one win32 program, but it works in Wine
<David-A> I have xubuntu on a 933MHz / 384MB. I built an Ubuntu on a 944MHz / 512MB for my dad, 70 something years old.
<NCommander> so you both recommend classic Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> NCommander: pendrives? any other devices?
<NCommander> Nope
<TheSheep> NCommander: windows network?
<NCommander> Maybe watching a DVD, but she only does that when I'm around
<NCommander> Just wifi to the internet
<TheSheep> NCommander: printers?
<NCommander> nope
<NCommander> I'm installing wubi so she can go back without me
<NCommander> (this machine never seen a Linux installation, I'm not even sure the onboard video is supported)
<corey> can anyone help me get the sound to work?
<NCommander> corey, in flash/firefox?
<TheSheep> you don't need wubi to have double boot
<David-A> NCommander: Brother dcp350c inkjet/scanner works on both ubuntu/xubuntu, just a little hassle during install.
<corey> the sound for my acer laptop
<NCommander> It's an NTFS file system
<NCommander> Resizing one of those things is a pain
<NCommander> and I want her to be able to remove it if I'm not around
<corey> I'm completely new to ubuntu
<NCommander> corey, what are you trying to use your sound in?
<corey> play music/ video
<NCommander> Are you running xubuntu or ubuntu
<NCommander> (are things blue or brown ;-))
<corey> ubuntu
<corey> brown
<NCommander> Ok, #ubuntu is more approate, but I can do some basic troubleshooting with you
<corey> ok
<NCommander> Do you have a sound icon (speaker) in the menubar on the right hand side?
<corey> yeah
<NCommander> Double click it to bring up the sound mixer
<NCommander> ANd make sure none of the bars are at the bottom
<NCommander> David-A TheSheep, either one of you interested in beta testing the new xfce?
<corey> what is that
<David-A> "the new"?
<NCommander> Well, beta 4.6 ;-)
<corey> sure
<NCommander> Its packaged
<NCommander> corey, I don't recommend you beta test it, just because your not running xubuntu
<NCommander> (did you check the sound mixer?)
<corey> yeah, everything is at max and nothing is muted
<corey> is xubuntu easier to use?
<NCommander> THat's a pretty relative question ;-)
<NCommander> corey, what program are you trying to play music out of
<David-A> NCommander: should i go to a website or just check "pre-released" in synaptic?
<NCommander> It's neither, its in the xubuntu-dev PPA
<NCommander> (usual warning labels apply, this may break your system, eat your first born, etc. ;-))
<NCommander> Its only available if your running intrepid, I haven't backported it to hardy yet
<corey> amarok or rythm box
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> Well, the fact that you have the sound sliders means your laptops sound card is detected
<NCommander> Is there a physical sound dial on the machine?
<David-A> NCommander: ah, sorry, I just upgraded to 4.08
<NCommander> dapper?
<NCommander> O_O;
<corey> yeah, that is a max voluje
<David-A> 8.04
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> *phew*
<NCommander> DOn't scare me like that
<NCommander> corey, make sure its not muted
<David-A> Its not the first time I mixed the numbers...
<NCommander> I'll be backporting the release soon
<NCommander> so watch this spot ;-)
<corey> that is not muted either
<NCommander> are you dual booting, or just plain ubuntu?
<corey> only ubuntu, when I installed it I didn't set the dual boot
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> did it work in XP?
<corey> is that a problem
<NCommander> (or Vista)
<corey> yeah
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> corey, I assume this is your first time running Ubuntu, right?
<corey> yeah
<NCommander> corey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<NCommander> Try running through that
<NCommander> That should help isolate the specific issue
<corey> how do you open a shell
<NCommander> Applications -> Accessory -> Terimal
<corey> what if it says permission denied
<NCommander> prefix the command with sudo *command*
<NCommander> Type your password when prompted
<NCommander> wooo, xfwm4 packaged
<David-A> NCommander: what is xubuntu-dev PPA
<NCommander> @c-e4e972d5.013-56-73746f5.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has joined #xubuntu
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> I'm really sucking on the copy and paste today
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive
 * Myrtti grunts at webkit
<Myrtti> why does it suck so bad?
<Myrtti> no, don't answer
<NCommander> I've seen webkits code
<NCommander> Gecko may suck even more, but at least its code is cleanish
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> apparently the version of webkit that is used in intrepid has a teenyweeny bug
<Myrtti> which makes using sites using self-signed ssl-sertificates impossible.
<Myrtti> including the page that my employer uses to give employees a tool to pierce the firewall with their username and password.
<NCommander> Usually people complain about gecko having issues with self-signed certs ;-)
<NCommander> What's the bug?
<Myrtti> https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19146
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 19146 in Page Loading "[CURL] https pages not loading." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Myrtti> if I bypass it, the server starts to whine about browser not handling the certs correctly.
<Myrtti> wohoo.
<David-A> NCommander: I added the 1st line of that url into sources.list and now I have updates for some xfce4-* packages (4.5.80), is that right? will it work in hardy?
<NCommander> That's pretty
<Myrtti> I'm really starting to wonder why I installed intrepid in the first place
<NCommander> I only upgraded to help fix issues in it :-/
<NCommander> David-A, No, wait until we formally release hardy binaries
<David-A> ok
<NCommander> (if you install intrepid ones, you may break your system. OR WORSE!)
<NCommander> You need to change the line to say hardy main
<NCommander> Not intrepid main
<NCommander> Myrtti, intrepid freezes in less than a week :-P
<NCommander> What web browser are you using?
<Myrtti> epiphany
<David-A> done, i wait till it finds something there then
<NCommander> epiphany is gecko O_O;
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> haven't you heard?
<NCommander> The one in Ubuntu is
<NCommander> Its' been on the packaging teams todo list for almost three months
<Myrtti> well, from what I see in my intrepid...
<Myrtti> there it is, epiphany-webkit
<Myrtti> of course, I could have installed epiphany-gecko
<Myrtti> and I guess I'm forced to do so
<Myrtti> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/epiphany-webkit
<NCommander> Just install firefox :-P
<Myrtti> firefox is awful :-<
<lunartic> Why, what is wrong with it according to you?
<NCommander> Well, its bloated, thats my big arguement
<NCommander> I'd perfer a nice webkit based browser, but I don't like epiphany
<lunartic> That's true
<Myrtti> NCommander: midori, kazehakase
<Myrtti> though I've managed to crash kazehakase twice already
<NCommander> Woo, my upload of xfwm crash and burned!
 * NCommander fixes it
<Myrtti> and midori has exactly the same problems with webkit as epiphany
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> Your lucky, you get to use Xubuntu at work ;-)
<Myrtti> I'm lucky, I work in a FLOSS development/deployment company ;-)
<lunartic> Can we install safari on unbuntu?
<NCommander> Very luck Myrtti
<NCommander> lunartic, well, you can use webkit ;-)
<NCommander> But I thought Safari itself was closed
<Myrtti> and work from home
<Myrtti> or where ever my laptop is
<lunartic> safari is the frontend for webkit, so I would think it can handle it for the best
<Myrtti> ho-hum. well atleast claws-mail is as good in intrepid as it is in hardy
<NCommander> I meant the actual source to Safari
<NCommander> Myrtti, why'd you upgrade to intrepid?
<NCommander> I didn't make the jump until just before the freeze
<Myrtti> NCommander: just to see if it would fix my network-manager issues
<lunartic> interpid on a laptop?
<Myrtti> and I already had heaps of bleeding-edge stuff on it
<NCommander> I run Intrepid on my laptop
<Myrtti> and my backup system never fails
<lunartic> PRoblems with the wireless then I guess?
<NCommander> intrepid fixed my sleep suspend issues :-)
<Myrtti> yeah, one could say that
<lunartic> lol
<Myrtti> the wireless problems got worse
<NCommander> (I still needed to blacklist a module, but beside that)
<NCommander> Myrtti, you do know wireless drivers are backported to hardy, right?
<lunartic> what wireless you have there running?
<lunartic> or nut running :-S
<Myrtti> Atheros AR242*
 * NCommander has an Intel 4965
<NCommander> Evil card :-)
<NCommander> On both our counts
<NCommander> *cards
<Myrtti> the kernel in intrepid doesn't support it at all
<NCommander> atheros cards are closed
<lunartic> Try the latest kernel
<Myrtti> reading the forums I can't even compile the madwifi for it
<NCommander> you have tomanually install the madwifi driver
<NCommander> Use the package
<NCommander> USE THE PACKAGE LUKE
<NCommander> Oh, d'oh
<NCommander> linux-restricted-modules hasn't been ported yet
<lunartic> I got my wireless almost running with the latest linux kernel.  (As good as running I should say, IT guys from the univ still have to tell me correctely which protocol they use)
<lunartic> It is the linksys WMP300N with an atheros chipset
<lunartic> NCommander: atheros has it latest series open sourced by now
<lunartic> That is why I bought it:
<NCommander> you mean ath5k?
<lunartic> ath9k
<NCommander> only a handful of cards support that
<lunartic> the N series
<lunartic> They want to sell their latest of course :-)
<NCommander> I would like to see coreboot work on laptops
#xubuntu 2008-08-24
<whileimhere> hi there. What package do I need to install again to get the Network manager to remember my password?
<joakim> Hi, I get "XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server" when running glxgears and no 3d games seem to work
<joakim> glxgears do show right, but playonlinux says I dont have 3d enabled
<joakim> Any Ideas? Direct rendering is :YES so how do I enable 3d?
<joakim> xubuntu 8.04 nvidia restricted
<joakim> need help with nvidia 3d acceleration in xubuntu
<marenostrum> I am a user of Xubuntu and what's more a bug assignee. For the reason to see what's going on about the bugs, I'mtrying to find a way/address to download the latest very very unstable relase(nightly lets say) but from Web via ubuntu  > xubuntu etc. I couldn't do it. I'm devoting my "old" machine to this task. I'll install the nightlies. So, where are they?
<marenostrum> Isn't here any Xubuntu developer. Come on, you are about to hire a very devoted tester!
<Odd-rationale> marenostrum: cody-somerville just joined right after you... He should be in here somewhere... :)
<marenostrum> i am waiting
<marenostrum> thanks for voice
<Odd-rationale> marenostrum: what you are trying to get the latest 4.6 ?
<marenostrum> sorry? what is after 8.04... ibety or something like yhat.
<marenostrum> 8.10
<marenostrum> nightlies of 8.10
<Odd-rationale> 8.10 intrepid ibex
<marenostrum> yessssss
<cody-somerville> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Odd-rationale> oh ok. i thought you meant xfce 4.6
<marenostrum> lets check. thanks. but coddy-summerville will be still usefull if she/he is in charge of such things because I'm tired of talking about bugs AFTER the release, I want to be a tester.
 * cody-somerville is right here.
<marenostrum> hello
<cody-somerville> Hello :-]
<marenostrum> in short: iwant the nightlies...
<marenostrum> i want to install them...
<cody-somerville> To download the latest daily cd build, see http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<marenostrum> and tell you about them.
<Odd-rationale> hopefully, xfce 4.6 will be ready for 8.10. I'm glad they timed it nicely.. :D
<marenostrum> i am sure talking about xubuntu
<marenostrum> Iso....
<marenostrum> if i download the nightlies....
 * NCommander tackles cody
<marenostrum> will the way be to assign a bug?
<marenostrum> there are many bugs still not handled.
<marenostrum> or is therea more direct way?
 * cody-somerville flails.
<marenostrum> sorry?
<cody-somerville> marenostrum, What you'll want to do is make sure to report them against the correct package
<cody-somerville> marenostrum, We generally don't assign a bug to someone unless they specifically are working on a fix
<NCommander> cody-somerville, we're all packaged
<NCommander> :-)
<cody-somerville> marenostrum, If the package doesn't automatically subscribed xubuntu-team, subscribe xubuntu-team manually
<cody-somerville> marenostrum, If the bug still doesn't get attention from Xubuntu folks, poke us in #xubuntu-devel or mail the xubuntu-devel mailing list.
<marenostrum> i can showyou someproblems which are valid and not corrected for the last 2 or 3 releases. I want to test and let you know for 8.10.... forget about the past.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Splendid.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, care to test it as soon as I copy all the binaries
<marenostrum> cody-somerville, I am trying to think on your replies for about 10-15 minutes. Although tey ate not new ways, Ok, I'll do so. Thanks for your kind replies.
<Odd-rationale> hey, thunar can restore from trash and nautilus can't?!
<cody-somerville> Correct
<marenostrum> good night
<dpick> does anyone know a good cli instant messaging program?
<Helloworld22> Which MD5 hashes can I trust? I found 2 different hashes on two different mirrors for the same file. When I downloaded the same file (8.4 x86 install cd) from two different mirrors, each file had a different hash
<Helloworld22> Maybe just a download error
 * Helloworld22 searches for gpg keys
<itachi> are u the guys that hack with ubuntu?
<nikolam> hi I am using xubuntu with tightvnc server over ssh connection
<nikolam> whenever i try to start xfce panel, server crashes
<nikolam> I managed to start xfdesktop and termilan and xfwm4
<nikolam> terminal
<Ben_Cs> hello
<nikolam> hi
<Ben_Cs> do you know how to set window border like in: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=80431&forumpage=1
<Ben_Cs> ?
<PsynoKhi0> heya, is there a comprehensive list of changes between gutsy and hardy for xubuntu? more specifically package versions
<Myrtti> I don't like this new task list
<Myrtti> well, "new"
<Myrtti> no matter how tall the panel it is in is, the icons stay the same size
<squirrelpimp> i reinstalled 8.04.01 on my notebook and now i get the nm-applet twice in the tray whenever i login. I tried deleting .cache/* without luck
<squirrelpimp> where else could it get started?
<squirrelpimp> so i can disable one copy of it
<squirrelpimp> or could be started twice for me having the wired and the wireless card?
<PsynoKhi0> do you have different output if you right click on the icons and check Information?
<PsynoKhi0> outputs*
<squirrelpimp> i found it
<squirrelpimp> it happend to sneak into autostarted apps twice... which were configured from the gui
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<squirrelpimp> i suck at gui-operations
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> except browsing
<nubuntu> i just downloaded LAMPserver, and now trying to download magentocommerce from page http://www.magentocommerce.com/download/noregister , could someone help me thru this?
<ThinkMinus> Hello everyone
<ThinkMinus> I am going to start installing Xubuntu in 1 hour and I expect to run internet on it.......and i know that it will need a lot of tweaking..........
<ThinkMinus> any help here?'
<nubuntu> ThinkMinus: i haven't had a lot of problems with internet on x, what probs do you anticipate?
<ThinkMinus> I ran xubuntu live cd and tried running internet.....but ended with failure
<nubuntu> i just downloaded LAMPserver, and now trying to download magentocommerce from page http://www.magentocommerce.com/download/noregister , could someone help me thru this?
<ThinkMinus> also I'm a newbie to linux
<nubuntu> i've installed on a fair amount of boxes and usually no prob with internet configs
<nubuntu> at any rate, theres always ppl here to help
<nubuntu> just like the government
<nubuntu> i'm with the government, and i'm here to help ... kind of thing :)
<ThinkMinus> I will try dual booting X wid windows xp just to connect to internet else I will format xp partition:)
<ThinkMinus> OK....i am now going to install X and see if everything goes fine
<ThinkMinus> Thanks nubuntu........
<ThinkMinus> and goodbye
<nubuntu> k, you don't have another machine to stay connected during the install?
<nubuntu> gotta go, brb
<nubuntu> i just downloaded LAMPserver, and now trying to download magentocommerce from page http://www.magentocommerce.com/download/noregister , could someone help me thru this?
<nubuntu> need help to know which format to download and then install
<nubuntu> three formats available: zip, tar.gz, and tar.bz2
<Grrai> I run xubuntu gutsy, have all repos enabled but can't find package module-assistant. any suggestions?
<vinnl> nubuntu, it shouldn't matter I suppose
<vinnl> nubuntu, they are just different formats for collections of files and Xubuntu can open them all
<vinnl> (I haven't worked with Magentocommerce though)
<vinnl> Grrai, you can download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/module-assistant
<Grrai> vinnl: thanksalot
<nubuntu> vinnl, so ones not easier than another?
<vinnl> nubuntu, the tar.bz2 is the smallest and thus quickest to download ;-)
<vinnl> nubuntu, wait, I'll check out the page
<nubuntu> ya, i'm more worried about how to extract it after the download
<vinnl> nubuntu, ah, no, it doesn't matter indeed
<vinnl> nubuntu, just double-click, or right-click and select "Extract to"
<nubuntu> vinnl, so for purposes of extracting/executing?
<nubuntu> vinnl, where will i extract to?
<nubuntu> desktop?
<vinnl> nubuntu, yeah, I don't know how long you'll need those files, if you just need them temporarily you can also download them to /tmp
<nubuntu> vinnl, well i want to have it installed on the machine, do i just delete them after the extraction, or do they need to stay on the desktop?
<vinnl> Let me see...
<vinnl> nubuntu, you want to install it on your local machine?
<nubuntu> yes, want to play around with it before i go to hosting
<vinnl> nubuntu, then you'll want to extract it to /var/www
<nubuntu> ok, lemme try
<vinnl> That's probably not going to work right away
<vinnl> nubuntu, can you open a terminal window?
<nubuntu> vinnl, ya i can, should i do that before i extract to /var/www?  was just about to press the red button
<vinnl> nubuntu, no, you just need to create a folder there and make sure you can extract the files there :)
<nubuntu> uhhhh, ok ... how do i create the folder :)  ?
<vinnl> nubuntu, have you opened a terminal?
<nubuntu> on the extract box it has boxes checked that say 're-create folders' and another says 'overwrite existing files'
<nubuntu> ya, i have terminal open also
<vinnl> OK, type "sudo mkdir /var/www/magento"
<nubuntu> k, should i close the 'extract' box?
<vinnl> Then type "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/magento"
<vinnl> No
<nubuntu> k, hold on
<vinnl> After you've entered those commands (which create the directory /var/www/magento and sets write permissions for everybody) you can extract the archive to /tmp, make sure re-create folders is checked
<nubuntu> hmmmm ....ok, so i'm no longer extracting to /var/www ?
<vinnl> No :)
<vinnl> Well, in a minute, sort of :P
<nubuntu> so, i should close the extract box, and reopen it and extract to /tmp ?
<vinnl> Yep, that'll do :)
 * nubuntu confused
<vinnl> ?
<nubuntu> ok, lemme try
<nubuntu> k, i guess it is extracting to tmp ... i hope so
<vinnl> Is there a dialog box with a throbber?
<nubuntu> uhhhh, what's a throbber?  is that appropriate language for the room :)
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> A progress bar
<nubuntu> sry.   couldn't resist
<vinnl> Hehe
<nubuntu> ya, there was a progress bar, but i think its done and gone...
<nubuntu> ya, its gone
<vinnl> OK, then if you look at /tmp, there should be a magento folder, right?
<nubuntu> is terminal sposed to be open still?
<nubuntu> lemme go look in filesys
<vinnl> Yeah, I forgot something just now so keep it open a bit
<nubuntu> yes, there is a magento in /tmp
<vinnl> Great, copy the contents of that directory to /var/www/magento
<nubuntu> uhhhhh, ok .... how :P ?
<vinnl> Press Ctrl+A to select all, then Ctrl+C to copy, then move to /var/www/magento and press Ctrl+V to paste
<nubuntu> k, so first i click on the magento file ?
<vinnl> Oh sorry, you first move to /tmp/magento
<vinnl> Then do the above
<nubuntu> omg, lemme see if i can
<vinnl> I believe in you ;-)
<vinnl> (We have to hurry though, dinner's ready)
<nubuntu> ok, its copying to var www mag
<nubuntu> k,
<vinnl> Done?
<nubuntu> ya, seems to be
<vinnl> Cool, then you run "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/magento" in the terminal window again
<vinnl> After that you should be able to visit localhost/magento in a browser and start the installation
<nubuntu> k, done
<vinnl> I really gotta go now, though
<vinnl> Good luck :)
<nubuntu> k, thx
<nubuntu> :)
<vinnl> Bye :)
<nubuntu> k, bye
<nubuntu> i report later
<nubuntu> uhhh, vinnl just helped me download magento, and we placed it into var www magento, but when i point my browser to localhost/magento , i get a box axing me to to  'open with' (browse), or 'save file', but the file is already saved isn't it???
<nubuntu> do i have to spell out more than localhost/magento ???
<nubuntu> i had someone in xubuntu room help me load magento into a file called var/www/magento , but he/she had to go to dinner on way out said i had to put 'localhost/magento' into a browser to start install process, but when i put that in i get a box with choice to 'open with' or save ... can anyone help me?
<vinnl> nubuntu, and? Did it work? :)
<nubuntu> hi vinn1, having trouble
<nubuntu> nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ ls index.html  magento nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo chmod 777 -R /magento chmod: cannot access `/magento': No such file or directory nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$
<vinnl> nubuntu, try "sudo chmod 777 -R ./magento" :)
<japherwocky> what do I use to check balance settings for my audio?
<nubuntu> when i entered 'localhost/magento' got a box to 'open with' or save
<vinnl> japherwocky, I know nothing about audio, but do you mean xfce4-mixer?
<vinnl> nubuntu, and what do you get if you do ls in /var/www/magento?
<japherwocky> the xfce4-mixer doesn't seem to have a left/right balance adjuster
<steven_> hello
<nubuntu> don't know here is what the term looks like right now: nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ ls index.html  magento nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo chmod 777 -R /magento chmod: cannot access `/magento': No such file or directory nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo chmod 777 -R ./magento nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$
<vinnl> Hey steven_
<steven_> hye
<s_Even> how are you vinnl
<nubuntu> vinn1, that last time it din't say no such file
<s_Even> hello vidd
<nubuntu> vinnl: could it be that 'extra'  dot . in there?
<vidd> hell s_Even
<vinnl> I'm fine s_Even  :)
<vinnl> nubuntu, yeah
<vidd> *hello
<vinnl> That dot says "look in the current folder"
<nubuntu> vinn1, still can't get anything in the browser
<vidd> my issue is that the live cd of 8.04.1 is locking up at "detecting file systems"
<vidd> 4.9GB hd, 256MB ram
<s_Even> hmm....
<s_Even> did you try a 2nd time?
<s_Even> sometimes live-CD really s*cks
<vidd> im in the middle of my 6th time
<vinnl> nubuntu, that sounds like a Magento issue, I'd recommend you to look at their support
<vidd> im doing maunual disk partition now
<nubuntu> k, thx
<s_Even> hmm...
<s_Even> are you making a dual boot?
<vidd> wasnt the intention
<s_Even> and now windows 's on it?
<vidd> nothing loads anymore
<vidd> the strange thing is, when i just went into the manual,
<vidd> partition, it said the bulk of the drive wqs ntfs...not ext3
<s_Even> i'm sorry, but i really don't know how to help you
<vidd> i just set it to ext3....see what happens
<vidd> well....i am dl'ing the alt cd
<vidd> heh....i should have done that 3 hours ago!
<s_Even> :p
<s_Even> true
<s_Even> you can also order an official disk
<s_Even> those also work correctly
<vidd> changing the file system to ext3 instad of leaving it ntfs solved it
<vidd> there is no "official" disk for xubuntu to order
<vidd> only ubuntu and kubuntu, and edubuntu
<s_Even> damned, true
<s_Even> forgotten :$
<vidd> we're to "new age" for them =]
<s_Even> :p
<s_Even> but i should go, i'm sorry
<vidd> nubuntu, still having your issue?
<nubuntu> yes, yes,vidd
<nubuntu> cannot get app running
<vidd> i came in the room late...can you restate the issue for me?
<nubuntu> i had someone in xubuntu room help me load magento into a file called var/www/magento , but he/she had to go to dinner on way out said i had to put 'localhost/magento' into a browser to start install process, but when i put that in i get a box with choice to 'open with' or save ... can anyone help me?
<nubuntu> vidd, so really haven't progressed from here
<vidd> nubuntu, do you have a web server installed? like apache2?
<vinnl> vidd, yes
<vinnl> vidd, otherwise he'd get a directory listing
<vinnl> (Right?)
<nubuntu> i am also plugged into the magento room, but nobody there really able to help me either ... yes, well, i think i do, i followed install in community docs for lamp server
<vinnl> Yep
<vinnl> nubuntu, what do you get if you visit just "localhost"?
<vidd> just for S&G...run sudo apt-get apache2
<zoredache> does magento need php or something?
<nubuntu> vinn1, din't try that, lemme go see
<vidd> nubuntu, what FILE is it asking you to download?
<vinnl> You should get "It works!"
<Prikolchik> hi everyone! Could someone please help me configure Atheros AR5700EG wireless card?
<nubuntu> get a page that says: IT Works!  what's that mean?
<vidd> nubuntu, that means your apache is configured correctly
<vinnl> nubuntu, that your webserver works properly :)
<vidd> try this nubuntu
<nubuntu> zoredache, i think it does need php, but isn't that part of the server?
<zoredache> no... you need to install it
<vidd> sudo chown 33:33 -Rf /var/www/magento
<nubuntu> vidd, i is all ears
<zoredache> well you may need to install it... it kinda depends on what you have done so far... anyway try 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<zoredache> you'll probably need to restart apache after php is installed
<vidd> then follow it up with sudo chmod -Rf 777 /var/www/magento
<vinnl> <nubuntu> i just downloaded LAMPserver, and now trying to download magentocommerce from page http://www.magentocommerce.com/download/noregister , could someone help me thru this?
<vinnl> So PHP is supposed to be installed
<nubuntu> nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo chown 33:33 -Rf /var/www/magento nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$
<vidd> nubuntu, now sudo chmod -Rf 777 /var/www/magento
<Prikolchik> hi everyone! Could someone please help me configure Atheros AR5700EG wireless card?
<nubuntu> so doesn't that mean that php was already in?
<vidd> nubuntu, yes
<vidd> Prikolchik, what does lspci tell you the chipset for thast card is?
<nubuntu> k, i did   sudo chmod -Rf 777 /var/www/magento   just comes back to command prompt
<Prikolchik> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<vidd> nubuntu, now go to the page http://localhost/magento
<nubuntu> k, lemme try
<vidd> Prikolchik, you have mad wifi installed?
<nubuntu> anybody remember the imagebin address offhand?  to show you screenshot
<vidd> Prikolchik, you have mad wifi installed?
<vinnl> nubuntu, imageshack.us?
<Prikolchik1> vidd, srry i got disconnected. did u say anything?
<vidd> nubuntu, your magento working?
<vidd> Prikolchik, you have mad wifi installed?
<Prikolchik1> i have tried that but it seems to be using ath5k_pci instead of ath_pci (madwifi) driver
<Prikolchik1> if i install madwifi i get same result as i have now
<vidd> and that is?
<Prikolchik1> doesnt see any networks
<nubuntu> vidd, no .... http://imagebin.org/24866
<Prikolchik1> vidd, when asked to can for networks it doesnt find any
<Prikolchik1> vidd, even if i configure manual connect it fails to connect
<vidd> is there a stupid power button for your wifi card?
<Prikolchik1> there is. but it seems me be on by default (it is software controlled, im on Aspire One)
<vidd> Prikolchik1, push the power button
<vidd> do you connect now?
<Prikolchik1> 1 sec
<vinnl> nubuntu, what if you go to localhost/magento/index.php?
<nubuntu> lemme try
<vidd> nubuntu, please pastebin ls -al for the directory /var/www/magento
<Prikolchik1> vidd, still same. No scan results. Doesnt see any networks
<nubuntu> vidd, what is complete command?
<Prikolchik1> also lshw says:
<Prikolchik1>   *-network
<Prikolchik1>        description: Wireless interface
<Prikolchik1>        product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Prikolchik1> so it mustbe on
<vidd> what does /etc/network/interfaces list it as? (or pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> nubuntu, cd /var/www/magento
<vidd> then ls -al
<nubuntu> k, lemme try ... vinn1, no that index.php din't work either
<vinnl> OK, too bad
<Prikolchik1> vidd, that is what that file says: auto lo [[new line here]] iface lo inet loopback
<nubuntu> shoot, whats the dang pastebin address agin?
<vidd> so network interfaces does not show your eth0 or your wifi card
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> do you have an icon for "manual network configuation"?
<Prikolchik1> vidd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40226/
<Prikolchik1> vidd, i have network manager? is that what u ask?
<vidd> yes
<Prikolchik1> well, if i enter a network SSID "Dlink1" that i know is broadcasting and it has no encryption, it fails to connect
<vidd> set a static IP
<nubuntu> http://imagebin.org/24867
<vidd> preferably outside the DHCP range of the network you are connecting to
<nubuntu> vidd, and vinn1, http://imagebin.org/24867
<vinnl> nubuntu, ah
<vinnl> nubuntu, try visiting localhost/magento/install.php
<vidd> vinnl, you type too fast =]
<nubuntu> k, lemme try
<vinnl> vidd, ^.^
<Prikolchik1> vidd, same result. dosnt connect
<nubuntu> ??? :P
<vinnl> nubuntu, try visiting that in your browser
<vidd> Prikolchik1, do you have physical access to this router your trying to access?
<Prikolchik1> like 192.168.0.1?
<vidd> can you lay hands on the device you are attempting to access?
<Prikolchik1> vidd, what do u mean by that?
<vidd> ????
<vidd> can you TOUCH it
<Prikolchik1> vidd, yup
<vidd> can you pick it up and move it across the room?
<nubuntu> i din't know this was a religious channel .. isn't laying hands a little desperate??? :)
<vidd> that is physical access
<nubuntu> http://imagebin.org/24869
<vidd> nubuntu, lol
<vidd> Prikolchik1, can you
<Prikolchik1> vidd, ok =P. yes i have physical access. And i've also added the MAC address to the whitelist\
<Prikolchik1> i can connect to router with windows no problem (im dual boot) but fail to in Xubuntu
<vinnl> OK now that's just annoying
<nubuntu> tell me about it
<vidd> nubuntu, ive had this issue......
<vidd> restart apache
<vinnl> Hmm, nubuntu, I'm not sure how outdated this is but some of the things listed at http://www.magentocommerce.com/wiki/general/installing-magento-on-slicehost-with-ubuntu might help if vidd runs out of useful advice ;-)
<vidd> sudo /etc/ini.d/apache2 restart
<vinnl> *init.d
<nubuntu> uhhhhh, ok .....u type too fast
<vinnl> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
 * vidd needs a new keyboard
<vidd> Prikolchik1, im drawing a blank now....
<nubuntu> restarting webserver apache2
<nubuntu> command prompt
<vidd> try access again
<vidd> Prikolchik1, ive never had that card myself
 * nubuntu has a garage full of keyboards; wonders where vidd be
<vidd> its eather that or i need to put my fingers on a diet!
<Prikolchik1> vidd, well, i've had my friend's same laptop with this card and i somehow made the wireless work for him. But i failed to recreate thesuccess on my laptop
 * nubuntu needs a new piano
<Prikolchik1> vidd, i tried ndiswrapper and windows drivers, but it just crashes Network Manager and doesnt help... also I've read somewhere that ath5k_pci (that is the driver that is currently active for wireless) automatically disables ath_pci (madwifi) if it is installed
<Prikolchik1> vidd, so to get madwifi to work it seems like i need to remove ath5k driver... and how do i do this?
<Prikolchik1> vidd, it comes in some sort of a package, i believe
<vidd> add it to your blacklist
<hajhouse> i would like to use dnsmasq to cache dns requests on my notebook, which moves around to different networks and so uses different automatically configured dns servers at different times (/etc/resolv.conf is updated by dhclient i would assume). i think the logical way to do this is to configure dhclient to write the configured dns server addresses to some other file than /etc/resolv.conf, then set /etc/resolv.conf to localhost, and co
<nubuntu> so after apache restart, ive tried in the browser 'localhost', and localhost/magento ... nothin doin
<Prikolchik1> i've tried that before with no luck
<vidd> have you REMOVED it from the blacklist?
<nubuntu> gotta run out 4 mins ... brb
<Prikolchik1> i have installed madwifi, didnt work. Added ath5k to blacklist, desnt work, then i removed it from blacklist.
<vidd> Prikolchik1, i need to go smoke now...bb in a bit
<Prikolchik1> ok
<Prikolchik1> i'll try again for now
<Prikolchik1> brb in 5mins
<Prikolchik> does anybody know if there is any way i can reset the configuration of the wireless card?
<Prikolchik> even if i add drivers to the blacklist it still recognizes it at AR270x, whereas it is AR5007EG
<nubuntu> vidd, and vinn1, i is baaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaccccccccccccck
<vinnl> wb :)
<nubuntu> any suggestions?
<vinnl> nothin doin, does that mean that it's still trying to download the file?
<nubuntu> well, the file is already downloaded right?
<nubuntu> i get the box offering to open with or save file, but the file is aready saved
<vidd> yes...but its asking ya to download it
<vidd> im thinking its an apache config issue'
<nubuntu> so am i sposed to 'save file' again??
<nubuntu> god, i am going crosseyed
<vinnl> nubuntu, no
<nubuntu> over the last year i have convinced many friends to switch to linux.  some of them still speak to me.
<vinnl> nubuntu, the file you have locally is "on the webserver", when you visit a webbrowser you're asked to download it to the visiting client, which in this case (since you're using localhost) happens to be the same as the webserver
<vidd> nubuntu, it is not a linux issue...it is an apache issue
<vinnl> vidd, or a Magento issue I suppose
<vidd> no....apache does not know how to properly serve that php file
<nubuntu> vinn1, wait a minute; so you mean i AM sposed to 'download' it?
<vidd> nubuntu, no
<vinnl> nubuntu, no
 * nubuntu is confused
<vinnl> nubuntu, what you're seeing is what a visitor of your website would see
<vinnl> If it were on a public server
<nubuntu> over the last year i have convinced many friends to switch to linux. some of them still speak to me.  <---- was just a joke
<vinnl> ^.^
<nubuntu> ahhhhh, in other words, they would prolly not hang around long ...
<nubuntu> :(
<vinnl> "Linux" is a broad term ;-)
<nubuntu> yup
<vidd> nubuntu, basically, you need to get your web server to properly display php
<nubuntu> apparently, from what i am reading, i still havent really 'installed' magento; just downloaded it to a homefile huh...
<vidd> that is correct
<nubuntu> aaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhh
<nubuntu> you guys have been so patient, i appreciate it, sorry to be such the pain
<vinnl> nubuntu, can you execute the following command in a terminal:
<vinnl> echo "<?php echo \"Yay\";" > /var/www/magento/t.php
<vidd> id be interested in seeing your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file
<vinnl> nubuntu, and then visit localhost/magento/t.php
<nubuntu> no output from:  echo "<?php echo \"Yay\";" > /var/www/magento/t.php
<vinnl> nubuntu, that's correct
<vinnl> nubuntu, but if you visit localhost/magento/t.php?
<vinnl> (In your browser)
<nubuntu> get 'Yay' on blank page
<vinnl> OK, so PHP is working correctly and can be served
<vinnl> (You can delete /var/www/magento/t.php now)
<nubuntu> ??? what u mean, delete???
<vidd> vinnl, nice work.....(let me write that trick down....)
<vinnl> nubuntu, that command before created the file /var/www/magento/t.php to test
<vidd> nubuntu, he had you create a file named t.php
<vinnl> vidd, hehe, first time ever I used that ;-)
<nubuntu> ummmm, ok ... so i go to /var/www/ .... and just delete?
<vidd> this tested that your web server DOES know how to properly display
<vinnl> nubuntu, you have to go to /var/www/magento and delete the file t.php
<vinnl> (Check the contents of that file if you like)
<vidd> sudo rm /var/www/magento/t.php
<vinnl> (And then read the command above)
<Prikolchik> oes anybody know if there is any way i can reset the configuration of the wireless card? so it uses the new drivers and recognizes it as right type or something?
<vinnl> That'll do too :)
<vinnl> Prikolchik, how have you configured it?
<nubuntu> k, so : >	sudo rm /var/www/magento/t.php  will do the trick then?
<vinnl> nubuntu, sudo isn't needed, but yes :)
<Prikolchik> vinnl, by configuration i mean that xubuntu recognizes it as the wrong card. it says it is AR242x, but it is AR5700EG
<vinnl> Prikolchik, oh, sorry, wouldn't know then :(
<nubuntu> k, done
<vinnl> Prikolchik, though it sounds like something people in #ubuntu will know
<Prikolchik> vinnl, im there too atm, and they dont
<vinnl> OK, now we just wait for vidd to think of a clever solution because I'm out of options nubuntu :(
<vinnl> Prikolchik, :(
<nubuntu> k, i was out long time now
 * vidd is on the phone with a customer
<vinnl> Say hi to him :P
<nubuntu> that reminds me, i gotta get an email off to a client.  later.
<nubuntu> i mean that i'll email him later.  always have to make sure you speak precisely on these channels, huh
<nubuntu> gonna run throw some frozen drumsticks in a pot to sweat a while
<vidd> ok....im back
<vidd> nubuntu, you back?
<nubuntu> yup.
<vidd> try this :
<nubuntu> did you have an epiphany?  whats an epiphany?  is it cathartic?
<vidd> sudo chmod -Rf 755 /var/www/magento
<vidd> cross your fingers, pray....=]
<vidd> epiphany is a web browser i think
<nubuntu> i will do anything to get obama elected
<vinnl> That's #xubuntu-offtopic talk :)
<nubuntu>   including sudo chmod -Rf 755 /var/www/magento   if i have to ... now what
<vidd> saying things like that to die-hard-republicans trying to help you ia a BAD thing!
<vinnl> xD
<nubuntu> omg.
<nubuntu> i sorry :)
<vidd> now that you changed permissions, try to run the install.php file again
<nubuntu> ummmm, ... ok. lemme try (and find it)
<vidd> nubuntu, dont worry...im not going to walk you thru formating your hard drive =]
<vinnl> xD
<nubuntu> when you say 'run' the install.php , do you mean goto browser localhost/magento/install.php ?
<vinnl> Yep
<vidd> yes
<vidd> survey says?
<Flannel> don't chmod 755.... chmod +rX
<vidd> Flannel, we are working on things that are already 777
<nubuntu> no dice.
<Flannel> vidd: They shouldn't be 777 to begin wih, but alright.  I agree that 755 is better than 777.
<vinnl> Flannel, that's what the Magento documentation said
<vidd> Flannel, any input on how to make this guy's apache properly display php pages?
<nubuntu> i'm sure its WAY over my head
<vinnl> Specifically Magento
<Flannel> vidd: That documentation is horrible then.
<Flannel> vinnl: Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<vinnl> Flannel, I do, but it's nubuntu's problem ;-)
<vidd> Flannel, nubuntu is the one in need
<vinnl> And he has, I believe
<vidd> hehe
<nubuntu> i believe that's the one that installed ...
<vinnl> <nubuntu> nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo chown 33:33 -Rf /var/www/magento nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www$
<vinnl> So yes
<vidd> so....
<nubuntu> how do i verify ... nvr mind ... u type too fast
<Flannel> nubuntu: Alright, and `ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | grep php` returns two files, right?
<nubuntu> sry, mom called. i don't unnrstand the question ...
<vidd> type ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | grep php
<vidd> it should return 2 files....yes or no?
<nubuntu> do you mean for me to :   ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | grep php   into the term?
<vinnl> Yep
<vinnl> Should look like this:
<vinnl> $ ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | grep php
<vinnl> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 2008-06-19 12:45 php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
<vinnl> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 2008-06-19 12:45 php5.load -> ../mods-available/php5.load
<nubuntu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 2008-08-24 11:27 php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
<nubuntu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 2008-08-24 11:27 php5.load -> ../mods-available/php5.load
<nubuntu> nubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/magento$
<nubuntu> ok, so yes, two files
<vidd> nubuntu, is this box your working on world facing?
<nubuntu> you mean live?? no.
<vidd> no...not live...world facuing
<vidd> can you access it from outside your network?
<nubuntu> hmmmm ...not that i know of, do you want to access it?
<nubuntu> i have no prob with that.
<vidd> no...i wasnt YOU to access it
<vidd> the issue may be that you are too close to the app
<nubuntu> ??? i don't unnrstand ???
<vidd> you have another machine on your network?
<nubuntu> theres another computer in the room, if thats what you mean?
<nubuntu> but they're not really 'networkd', just on the same router
<nubuntu> i'm guessing that's *not* what u meant
<vidd> on that other machine ... go to [server ip address]/magento/install.php
<vidd> nubuntu, actually, that was EXACTLY what i meant
<nubuntu> wait, so i need to determine my server ip?
<nubuntu> like, numerically?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> usually something like 192.168.1.101
<vidd> in a terminal type ifconfig
<vidd> it would be the inet address
<nubuntu> some website just told me its 76.109.0.83
<Ben_Cs> good evening
<nubuntu> does that sound right
<vidd> nubuntu, that is your world-facing ip address
<nubuntu> so that's the one?
<vidd> no...your INTERNAL ip address
<vidd> ifconfig
<vidd> that will tell you
<nubuntu> k, 192.168.0.107/magento/install.php    <---- like that, in the other machine?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> do you get the same "download" message?
<nubuntu> k, should i open the chat from there?
<vidd> no need
<nubuntu> ok, gimme couple mins not sure if she left it on
<vidd> unless you are going to ssh into that machine
<vidd> hehe
<nubuntu> OHHHHHH  MYYYYY   GOOOOOOOD.  Welcome to Magento's Installation Wizard ... So I did, I did taw a puddy tat!
<vinnl> \0/
<vidd> told ya you were too close to it
<nubuntu> How come it's showing up on THAT machine??
<vidd> cuzz its a different machine
<vidd> use the ip and not localhost on yours
<nubuntu> what do u mean too close to it???  so you mean input the same way on this one now?
<vidd> yes
<nubuntu> so does that mean that all 3000 people in the room can now hack into my computer????
<nubuntu> lol
<nubuntu> or not lol :(
<LoCaLMaChIn1> anyone know why the ubuntu channel screwed up?
<nubuntu> what about the state secrets?
<nubuntu> im pluggd into ubuntu, seems to be working fine
<LoCaLMaChIn1> hmmm everytime I try to switch it freezes big time
<nubuntu> vidd, and vinn1 ... question ... so if i downloaded the lampserver to that other machine i could access from either one??
<vinnl> nubuntu, they'd be different installations
<vinnl> nubuntu, btw, the last letter of my name is an "l" ;-) (You can also type "vin" then press <tab> :)
<nubuntu> so as i save pages onto this machine, they would not be accessible on that one?
<vinnl> Save pages?
<vidd> nubuntu, on the acual machine, go to  192.168.0.107/magento/install.php
<nubuntu> then how come the install wizard shows up there?
<vidd> instead of  localhost/magento/install.php
<nubuntu> ya, i am on it
<nubuntu> haven't started anything with it yet cuz i'm still dumbfounded.  dumb, anyways.
<Ben_Cs> btw guys why use nubuntu and not backtrack?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> anyone else having problems with the Ubuntu channel
<vidd> Ben_Cs, what do you mean?
<Ben_Cs> vidd: you're discussing nubuntu scripts no?
<vidd> no, we are talking to the user nubuntu
<Ben_Cs> vidd: oh i see :)
<nubuntu> vidd, and vinnl, can i access the page from anywhere?  do i need to password protect it?
<nubuntu> i mean like, i'm my own live server now?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> is glitsj6 here or has anyone seen him
<nubuntu> Ben_Cs: what are nubuntu scripts?
<vidd> as long as you are not forwarding http traffic via your router to that specific machine, you should be good
<Ben_Cs> nubuntu: scripts in "nubuntu" linux for phishing info and hacking +security
<nubuntu> guys  gonna run have a smoke (and check on the drumsticks) don't leave (unless you gotta :)
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, ah, I've actually heard of that :)
<vinnl> Wasn't Backtrack nubuntu with a new name?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> whats going with the ubuntu channel
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: backtrack is slax based and supposed to be better than nubuntu
<vinnl> Ah
<vidd> vinnl, any idea why his thing will display by ip addy and not with localhost?
<vinnl> vidd, nope, but I'll be sure to remember it since I've had that problem with my own PHP scripts sometimes
<Prikolchik> vidd, are u here?
<Prikolchik> vidd, just want to let u know that i got the wireless card to work, lol. Once again, im not 100% sure how i've done it =D
<totalwormage> :D
<vidd> Prikolchik, glad to here it
<Prikolchik> yea, it is funny. In Windows u have no idea how u broke something and in Linux u have no idea how u fixed something...
<vinnl> xD
<vidd> Prikolchik, did you reboot?
<Prikolchik> nope
<vidd> that is the ultimite test
<Prikolchik> uh oh
<Prikolchik> i added it to /etc/modules/ so it should work... lemem restart and i brb
<liquidmetal> hello
<vinnl> Hey liquidmetal
<liquidmetal> I have a problem that i have been trying to fix for 2 days now
<liquidmetal> I had windows xp media center edition 2005 on a sata drive which is now not working. I have a backup ata drive which has xubuntu on it
<liquidmetal> i have no cd drive on this computer, i know you can install windows straight from the hard drive from within windows (i have done it before)
<liquidmetal> i am a programmer and i need windows to test my programs on it. Is there any way i can install windows from within linux?
<vinnl> I don't think so
<liquidmetal> i have tried partitioning and using wine, but the windows install program runs into a error with wine
<cody-somerville> Yes
<Ben_Cs> vmware
<vidd> liquidmetal, yes....but only to a virtual image
<vinnl> Ah of course
 * cody-somerville nods at Ben_Cs 
<liquidmetal> vmware?
<vinnl> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Ben_Cs> virtual pc inside linux
<liquidmetal> ah, ok.
<liquidmetal> now if its a virtual pc, will i be able to save to it? or will my data be lost everytime i reboot?
<vidd> liquidmetal, you should be able to save to it
<liquidmetal> ok, one last question
<vidd> yes?
<liquidmetal> is there any way i can have my comp boot to a executible? or have grub point to a file and run it?
<vidd> like auto-launch an app?
<liquidmetal> yeah
<vidd> that is set by the OS, not the bootloader
<vidd> the only thing your computer can boot is a bootloader....
<vidd> grub is a bootloader
<vidd> windows has their own bootloader
<Prikolchik> hey, it all works great! I even make the led blink + off/on switch work
<liquidmetal> ok, thankx
<adakos> hey folks. I just did an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from my server -- how do i start the graphics now?
<Prikolchik> srry it took so long, i had to do a victory dance =D
<vidd> adakos, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<adakos> thanks.. let me try
<adakos> oh snap.
<adakos> thanks vidd.
<vidd> Prikolchik, sweet...victory dance required to be recorded and posted to youtube!
<adakos> how do i get back to my beloved console though?
<adakos> nevermind
<adakos> i figured it out
<vidd> lol
<adakos> hahaha thanks so much!
<vidd> adakos, you could propably just said start instead of restrat....but what is two letters between freinds!
<vidd> =]
<Prikolchik> i dont want to flood youtube with my phat guy dances
<vinnl> Everybody loves phat guy dances
<Prikolchik> cy all thanks forall help!
<vinnl> Bye
<vidd> i think im done helping for the day
<vinnl> ^.^
<vidd> 10 minutes till the end of my shift
<vidd> hey vinnl did thta guy ever gain access to his installer on the server machine?
<nubuntu> vidd, i am here:     *           o PHP Extension "mcrypt" must be loaded           o PHP Extension "curl" must be loaded           o PHP Extension "gd" must be loaded
<vidd> happy, happy....joy, joy
<vidd> so are you able to access on the machine its running from?
<vidd> so install curl, gd, and mcrypt
<vidd> make sure you chose the correct version
<vidd> im out...have fun!
<cody-somerville> http://cody.zapto.org/?p=41
<corey> can someone help me get my sound to work, I am running ubuntu but noone on that channel seems to be helping me
<corey> can someone help me
<dsl> Hello?
<vinnl> Hey dsl
<dsl> I have a quick question
<dsl> On the xubuntu website there is mention on the download page of minimum RAM
<dsl> What is minimum processor?
<dsl> (I speak of version &#590;x)
<dsl> (I speak of version 8)
<Ben_Cs> 300nhz
<Ben_Cs> but 450 is recommended
<dsl> Ben_Cs, in your experience would 500MHz PIII with 384 MB RAM provide a responsive system?
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Ben_Cs> dsl: yes
<dsl> Thanks
<Ben_Cs> dsl: but you should prefer apps that don't need much ram and cpu. ie: don't use k3b. use brasero instead , etc.
#xubuntu 2009-08-17
<david_> Hi
<knome> !hi | david_
<ubottu> david_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<david_> Can someone help me with xorg.conf?
<knome> !ask | david_
<ubottu> david_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<david_> Can someone help me? My screen is stuck in 800x600
<knome> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> have you read that?
<david_> hold on
<david_> yes
<owen1> how to add a folder to the $PATH in chroot?
<Zaiken> is anyone even here?
<Zaiken> ...
<Zaiken> can't change settings for login window, on one username it gives me a permission error, on the other it give no error. anyone know how to change permissions for the login window? or at least how to enable error messages that have been disabled on a screen name?
<dp> I followed the instructions on psychocats.net to get back to a "pure" xfce; now, keyboard shortcuts involving the <Super> key (LeftWin) are not recognized.  the keyboard shortcut modifier doesn't even recognize it as being pressed.  any ideas on where I should start?
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> bye
<kerios> how do i get network in my file manager
<th0r> kerios: fusesmb
#xubuntu 2009-08-18
<koolkat> is xubuntu a good os for playing media files? does it have movieplayer and vlc and totem and flash?
<knome> koolkat, you can install all of those.
<koolkat> does movieplayer come preinstalled?
<knome> yes, one comes, but i can't remember which one
<knome> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<knome> i suppose it's totem.
<koolkat> what is mplayer?
<knome> it's a media player.
<koolkat> is it movieplayer?
<knome> yes, it can play videos.
<koolkat> is it the mediaplayer "movieplayer"?
<knome> sorry, i don't understand your question. can you try to rephrase?
<koolkat> there is a media player called "Movie Player 2.26.1". Is Mplayer the exact same  thing?
<koolkat> is xubuntu better for virtual machines?
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, better than?
<koolkat> ubuntu
<Darth_Tux> probably about the same
<koolkat> i thought there was less overhead
<koolkat> less ram used
<koolkat> ram is essential with VM's
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, i usually run the VM from withing Ubuntu or Debian
<majuk> koolkat: MoviePlayer != MPlayer
<koolkat> majuk: what?
<koolkat> Darth_Tux: what does that have to do with anything?
<koolkat> I'm talking about the VM itself
<majuk> koolkat: It's the internet, read it again.
<majuk> :P
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, there is not a huge difference between ubuntu and Xubuntu
<koolkat> should the VM be xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, which do you prefer?
<majuk> koolkat: You realize they're all free and if you don't like one, you can download and try the next.
<koolkat> i prefer ubuntu, but if I can save 50 MB of ram, ill take xubuntu.
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, why not look for a lighter distro?
<majuk> koolkat: If you want to preserve resources, Ubuntu is not the way to go. Any flavor.
<koolkat> im running multiple virtual machines
<koolkat> ubuntu is the only distro that is easy enough for me to understand
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, there are other rather easy distros
<majuk> koolkat: Well, then know the difference between flavors (X/K/WEubuntu) is miniscule, pick one and run with it. ;)
<koolkat> majuk: don't the differences add up when you're running 3 VM's
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, why run 3 VMs?
<koolkat> Darth_Tux: what are the easier distros?
<Darth_Tux> not easier than ubuntu, but in the same ballpark, Mepis, AntiX, PClinuxOS just off the top of my head
<koolkat> which is the easiest?
<Darth_Tux> Mepis or PClinux, but AntiX is the smallest of the 3
<koolkat> is AntiX easier than xubuntu?
<Darth_Tux> dont know, havent messed with it lately
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, i am sure it isnt that hard though
<Darth_Tux> koolkat, take a look at ithttp://antix.mepis.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Darth_Tux> thttp://antix.mepis.org/index.php/Main_Page
<koolkat> and pclinux is a small distro?
<Darth_Tux> nope
<koolkat> why did you mention it then?
<Darth_Tux> its good
<koolkat> antix doesnt have movieplayer
<koolkat> can you install it on there
<Darth_Tux> sure
<Darth_Tux> Mplayer or MoviePLayer?
<koolkat> movieplayer
<koolkat> movieplayer is a universal mediaplayer
<koolkat> almost like vlc
<Darth_Tux> MPlayer plays most everything
<koolkat> does it play streams?
<Darth_Tux> i believe so
<acmeinc> Anyone here have virt-manager experience?
<cmanns> aye guys
<cmanns> Ever use unetbootin?
<majuk> cmanns: I have, yes.
<cmanns> was tryin to make a persistent live cd :3
<majuk> cmanns: I only used it for non-persistent bootable USB keys.
<majuk> So I have no idea.
<cmanns> well it didnt work both way :3
<cmanns> complained bout missing stuff, though i found out unetbootin didnt reformat the usb disk :3
<nikolam> hmpf hello, hello
<nikolam> All my .txt and text documents with no extension icons suddenly changed their icons to wine cup
<nikolam> How do I get back default icon for text document for xfdesktop and thunar?
<Besogon> nikolam, you can try do it by hand at least. (Actually I dont know how bu there that is full dekribed: http://standards.freedesktop.org/shared-mime-info-spec/shared-mime-info-spec-0.18.html#id2505428)
<Besogon> nikolam, If you know Russian you could look at http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5_MIME_%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%8B_%D0%B2_XFCE_%D0%B8_Gnome
<Breetai> Anyone know what to change so when new users are created they are automatically members of the puliseaudio group?
<forces> add the newuser to audio group
<pteague> tell me how this makes sense...  i can use nslookup to find a local server, but trying to actually ssh, ping, etc to it & it can't find the host
<ablomen> pteague, and you use the ip adress to ping it etc?
<pteague> yes
<pteague> i can ssh, ping, etc, but only if i use the ip address...  if i use the hostname it suddenly can't find it even though nslookup retrieves the correct ip address
<ablomen> well then there is either something wrong on your pc's dns (check /etc/resolv.conf) or in the dns server it is using
<ablomen> i guess you have to add the local dns server to your resolv.conf (if you havnt done so already)
<pteague> i'm running xubuntu via vmware fusion on a mactel mbp which probably explains it...  what's funny is ssh can suddenly find the host, but ping is still lost
<Gm_DK> hi... i have install a second audio card in my pc and want the new one to be default, i have checked with aplay -D plug:1,0 wav-file that sound is comming trougth... what file shall i make changes in to, to make card 1 default? im using xubuntu 9.04
<emil111> Hello, I've been trying to install Ubuntu for days with no luck and now I'm going to try Xubuntu instead. I'm just curious about what are the basic differences? For people involved, it could be a good idea to write this clearly on the website or the wiki
<Darth_Tux> hi emil111
<Darth_Tux> how are you?
<knome> emil111, the basic difference is that ubuntu has gnome as de but xubuntu has xfce
<Darth_Tux> knome, agreed
<emil111> Hi I'm good thanks
<emil111> I don't know the difference, but then it may just not matter to me at all. I'm glad to get it inside my pc :)   Can't understand why but ubuntu won't install, I've burned 3 live cd's, alternate install cd, tried wubi, usb boot, everything
<Darth_Tux> emil111, i had that problem as well, the GUI is different is the only difference between ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Darth_Tux> brb
<SiDi> emil111: it doesnt install, but do you get any error message ?
<emil111> I get errors when burning the cd
<emil111> I also get an error if I do the "error check for cd" in the ubuntu boot menu
<emil111> I can boot live and run for hours without trouble. but it won't install
<emil111> when trying to install, it goes until 36% something, then freezes and some error message regarding disk errors
<th0r> emil111: did you run the chksum on the iso when you downloaded it?
<rob0917> hello all
<yann|work> hi - is there a place where I can download a 7.10 xubuntu ?  it is not on old-releases, nor on cdimage/xubuntu/releases/ ...
<yann|work> (I'm looking for the "alternate" i386 iso)
<[John]> having trouble here; that last software update seems to have broken my sound capability
<bogdan__> hello. how can I hide Transmission from the buttom panel?
<bogdan__> In ubuntu there is an option under the view menu for the tray icon...I can't see it in xubuntu
<knome> in transmission, edit -> preferences -> tab "desktop", see the first checkbox item
<knome> i mean, the second
<bogdan__> thanks, knome
<knome> np.
<Nagilum> hi
<Nagilum> I have a Voodoo3 2000 connected to a VisionMaster 450, wenn I boot Xubuntu 9.04/9.10 the monitor goes into standby as soon as X starts
<Nagilum> I boot from the live cd
<Nagilum> what would be the easiest way to make this work properly?
<majuk> Get a video card that isn't a decade old? :D
<Nagilum> I was more looking towards a solution that didn't involve a screwdriver
<majuk> Well, when it happens, alt+f1, log into the console and check dmesg and /var/log/messages for clues
<majuk> Could be a bad driver, unsupported resolution, any number of things.
<Nagilum> yeah, I'm looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log right now
<slow-motion> hi
<evilbug> i have x64 9.04 installed on a 2,2 macbook pro and i would like some help on getting a dual monitor setup or at least having the option to disable the laptop monitor when i have another connected.
<evilbug> i'm using the default ati driver.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2009-08-19
<ultraputz> anyone wanna help debug whole disc encryption gone bad after standard update? (not dist upgrade) ?
<ultraputz> brings up key prompt, gets key, then drops to initramfs
<ultraputz> i've seen it do this before, somethign to do with the disk uuids getting munged
<asdfadsadfs> how do i remove xubuntu
<Darth_Tux> asdfadsadfs you mean xfce4?
<ultraputz> anyone know what to do when update breaks lvm encryption ?
<asdfadsadfs> nah i dont think so?
<asdfadsadfs> i just installed it yesterday, and it's screwing with my other os (windows)
<asdfadsadfs> well
<asdfadsadfs> my problem is that
<asdfadsadfs> i go on the xubuntu's login screen
<asdfadsadfs> i type in my username / password
<asdfadsadfs> and for some reason
<asdfadsadfs> it just stops
<Darth_Tux> asdfadsadfs, so you want to remove it without replacing it?
<asdfadsadfs> yeah
<asdfadsadfs> i just want to delete xubuntu
<Pres-Gas> ultraputz, what updates came down the pipe?
<ultraputz> ack
<_ronald> how do I sudo in xubuntu? I would like to make a starter that will launch a program as root.
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<turtle_> g'day all; can anyone give me some insight why I can't update the linux kernel and/or it's headers via the update manager? is there some secret I don't know?
<TheSheep> what's the error?
<turtle_> on initiating: not all updates can be installed - Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible. This can be caused by: a previous update which didn't complete, problems with some of the install software, unofficial packages not provided by Ubuntu, normal changes of a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<cdoublejj> so are there any short comes of xubuntu 9.04 compared to ubuntu 9.04
<turtle_> not that I have discovered so far cdoublejj
<cdoublejj> same thing just lighterfrom what i'm understanding
<cdoublejj> almost too good to be true
<turtle_> yessir
<turtle_> I run it on my eeepc
<turtle_> interested to see what kubuntu is like
<cdoublejj> i just know there waiting to rip me steal my wallet and take my girl friend :) j/k
<turtle_> lol no
<turtle_> life is bliss since I dumped windoze
<cdoublejj> my toshiba 2805 s202 is a wii bit to old for ubuntu i'm beginning to think
<turtle_> all I need to do now is work out why my kernel wont update
<cdoublejj> oh hell i love windows too
<cdoublejj> i think i like mac
<cdoublejj> in gerneral i like computers
<cdoublejj> i like gaming so my work horse is windows
<cdoublejj> but linux is much nicer for email machines and exploratory machines like my linux box
<bakhtiar> anybody help that how i access samba data
<JarlG> Hello! When using Ubuntu my laptop runs fairly hot, though with XP it does not run as hot. Do You think Xubuntu will run cooler than Ubuntu? I have a Centrino Duo processor, as well as 2gb ram, so hardware shouldn't be a problem - perhaps compability? Thanks!
<homebrewcider> halfway through printing jobs, my printer stops printing, pauses for a while then spits out the page half printed, then a lsusb command shows no printer at all,anyone had this problem?
<Darth_Tux> hi sudobash
<MTec007> im sure there is a way to resize the xfce desktop from terminal.. but i cant figure out how
<MTec007> does any one know how to do that?
<Darth_Tux> you mean edit the config file?
<MTec007> no actually resize the desktop
<Darth_Tux> hmmm, not sure how to from cli
<MTec007> ok. i have a computer that is constantly forgetting to save the resolution
<MTec007> it sets the largest res. even though i change it back down to 1024x768x85Hz
<MTec007> (on restart)
<MTec007> you have any ideas on that?
<Darth_Tux> MTec007, i would look into how to edit xorg.conf
<MTec007> ok
<Darth_Tux> be sure to save the file as a backup before editing it
<MTec007> it has the same exact xorg.conf as this computer and this one works.
<Darth_Tux> you can try removing the resolutions you dont want
<MTec007> actually it doesnt have any resolutions
<Darth_Tux> hmmm, i havent looked at that file in a long time
<Darth_Tux> clearly
<MTec007> :) its ok
<Darth_Tux> mine has them, but i am not using xubuntu atm
<MTec007> my wife will have to get over it, and change the resolution back whenever it needs restarted until i figure it out lol
<Darth_Tux> does it go to big? like 1280x something?
<MTec007> like 1600x1200
<Darth_Tux> lol, that could be a problem
<MTec007> yeah
<MTec007> no good for browsing the web
<Darth_Tux> no it wouldnt be
<MTec007> she can change it though .. until i get it fixed
<MTec007> i wonder if theres a problem with the resolution versus the 85Hz that it doesnt save the resolution i set
<MTec007> i'd hate to not use 85Hz though
<Darth_Tux> not sure, have you checked the forums? or in #ubuntu?
<MTec007> i searched google.. there was too much non relevant stuff
<MTec007> maybe ill try different wording
<Darth_Tux> that usually is good, but try the ubuntu channel, just kinda skirt that you are running xubuntu
<MTec007> also the login screen looks to be using 1600x1200 as well
<Nerd42> Hey I'm installing Xubuntu via Wubi on my own box (this is a public computer I'm typing on now) and the installer appears to have gotten stuck
<Darth_Tux> MTec007, did it do that as a live CD?
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, wubi?
<Nerd42> It''s at 95% and says, "Running post installation trigger initramfs-tools"
<MTec007> i dont know
<Nerd42> Darth_Tux, http://wubi-installer.org/
<Nerd42> Anyway I want to know what that means and whether I should turn my machine off
<Darth_Tux> MTec007, you should check, you can copy the config file from the live session and put it in the installed one
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, that looks very cool, but i have never used it
<Nerd42> Maybe I should ask on ##windows in case this is a Wubi issue
<Nerd42> Wubi is kind of unique
<Nerd42> It's NOT a virtual machine ... just a virtual hard disk
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, really looks good
<Nerd42> that you can actually boot to in your windows boot menu
<Darth_Tux> i dont have a windows install to do it on
<MTec007> lol i dont either
<Nerd42> I've been a MicroBorg drone since MS-DOS 6.2 and it's about time I got linux on one of my own boxes
<Nerd42> but i got a hard drive that has alot of data I don't wanna lose and I have no money for a DVD burner atm
<Nerd42> its an NTFS drive
<Nerd42> and I don't wanna get rid of windows, as there are a number of specialized programs and games I use that are windows-only
<Nerd42> Wubi seems like my best option
<Nerd42> But the xubuntu installer seems to be stuck at that message, "Running post installation trigger initramfs-tools"
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, dual boot is another option
<Nerd42> Darth_Tux, not without re-installing windows
<Nerd42> or repartitioning
<Nerd42> or probably both
<Darth_Tux> partitioning would be all
<Nerd42> but then I'd lose my data
<Darth_Tux> i doubt it
<Nerd42> i cant make an existing partition smaller can I ?
<MTec007> yeah
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, of course
<Nerd42> o rly? wow
<Darth_Tux> you shrink windows
<Nerd42> well, I wanna do Wubi for now
<MTec007> i've used gparted to do that a few times before
<Darth_Tux> gparted works really well
<Nerd42> ok but like, at the moment I'd like to see if I can get Wubi to work though
<Nerd42> might try repartitioning another time
<Darth_Tux> understood, that i cant help with
<Nerd42> ok you know nothing about why a regular xubuntu installer would stop at that point?
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, it could be a bad image, a bad burn
<Nerd42> oh really ...
<Nerd42> wait a second though
<Darth_Tux> it is xubuntu right?
<Nerd42> two things occur to me that's why that might not be the case. You might be right, but only if your theory accounts for both these
<Nerd42> 1. I successfully installed xubuntu on microsoft virtual PC on another computer a few weeks ago from this burned disc
<Nerd42> (could be scratched now I guess)
<Darth_Tux> could be, not sure
<Nerd42> 2. This point at which the installer seems to have stopped is after the disc is no longer being used
<Nerd42> and I think there was some kinda checker that checked the integrety of the install disc before the installer ran, right?
<Nerd42> Yes, it is Xubuntu
<Nerd42> i have an older computer, too slow for GNOME
<Nerd42> OK so, do either of those invalidate your theory or should I turn off my machine, uninstall Wubi, and reinstall Wubi with a freshly downloaded xubuntu install disc image?
<Darth_Tux> Nerd42, i am not sure
<Darth_Tux> the wubi site suggest the ubuntu forums and irc
<Nerd42> oh ok
<MTec007> Darth_Tux: i found the command, sudo xrandr -s 1024x768
<MTec007> where would i put that command so that it gets executed at login
<MTec007> and how would i get past the needing root powers?
<Darth_Tux> you would put it in a file that has that permission
<Darth_Tux> the one i dont recall atm
<MTec007> lol
<MTec007> Darth_Tux: $HOME/.profile ?
<Darth_Tux> MTec007, no
<Darth_Tux> asking in another channel MTec007, just a sec
<Darth_Tux> MTec007, try putting it >>> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<xylox> anybody has hardinfo installed? it shows load average as zero, anybody has the same issue?
<MTec007> it didnt work
<petriel> hello, what can be the reason of that i can not use the alt+enter combo to get the actual file name in mc
<Dark-Star> Hi! I'm currently trying to debug some slow xorg graphics on xubuntu (9.10) and I can't seem to find the xorg.conf and/or xorg log files. Any pointers?
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so there were mailings in the xubu list about feature freeze and long term goals from Steve Dodier and not much replies.  Did any further discussion happen in another part of the series of tubes?
<samphippen> can I install xubuntu into a 2*10^9 (2 decimal gigabytes) ssd?
<TheSheep> with some stripping
<samphippen> TheSheep, apt-get remove before installing?
<samphippen> will that stop it from installing packages I've explicitly removed
<TheSheep> no, I don't think so, I'd rather do a xubuntu-server install, remove some things from it, then install the pieces of xubuntu you want
<samphippen> will xubuntu server fit into 2gigs with a gui?
<TheSheep> xubuntu server doesn't have a gui
<samphippen> can I install one?
<TheSheep> yes
<samphippen> hm
<samphippen> mebs should go with damn small linux
<TheSheep> I don't know exact figures, but I think freshly installed xubuntu is something around 3GB
<TheSheep> or archlinux
<samphippen> how large is a fresh debian?
<TheSheep> no idea
<tuxminator> Hi, the battery meter is acting really strange for me, I have a Asus EEE PC 701 and xubuntu 9.04. My battery meter has been showing 8% for like 30 minutes. it is very inacurrate
<tuxminator> i have acpi utils installed
<Nerd42> Help I'm in Xubuntu and my ... bars aren't showing up
<th0r> Nerd42: a parole will do that for you
<Nerd42> like, that thing at the top of the screen that has Applications and the little firefox icon and the icon for the network and the Quit button
<Nerd42> and the ... task switching bar thing at the bottom of the screen isn't there either
<th0r> Nerd42: open a terminal and type 'ps ax | grep xfce4-panel'
<th0r> see if the panel is running
<Nerd42> that's prolly it
<Nerd42> it say, "18390 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep xfce4-panel"
<th0r> if it isn't running try just running 'xfce4-panel &'
<th0r> Nerd42: yeah...it is NOT running
<Nerd42> OK the taskbar panel is back
<Nerd42> but the Applications isn't
<Nerd42> it say "System restart required" in a baloon now
<th0r> Nerd42: You probably have to rebuild the panels. Try a restart and see if the panel starts now. If not, you will have to start it manually and then save the session at logout
<Nerd42> OK thanks :)
<Nerd42> wait
<Nerd42> you mean linux doesnt start a new session every time you shut down?
<Nerd42> I thought the whole point of restarting was so it would do that
 * Nerd42 apologizes for ignorance - has been a windows/MS-DOS only user for most of life
<th0r> Nerd42: yes, but xfce has a save session checkbox when you log out. If it is checked then when it starts back up it will start (or not start) whatever is running at shutdown
<Nerd42> oh I see
<Nerd42> how do I start the top panel?
<th0r> Nerd42: right click on the bottom panel, create a new panel, and put it at the top of the screen.
<th0r> Nerd42: use Fixed Position when you create it, and put it in the middle of the top of the screen
<Nerd42> isn't there any easy way to reset to the default Xubuntu panel settings?
<th0r> Nerd42: not that I know of...once you lose it...you lose it and have to rebuild it all
<th0r> Nerd42: good news is...it doesn't take long to rebuild it
<Nerd42> ... that SUCKS
<Nerd42> looks like I need to put that in as a feature request
<Nerd42> anyway how do I shut down and get a new session?
<Nerd42> oh wait you said, make top panel manually, ok i'll try that
<th0r> Nerd42: add Action Buttons to the panel...that is the shutdown button
<th0r> Nerd42: and the menu is the XFCE Menu item
<Nerd42> LOL ... the aciton button just quits the panel program
<Nerd42> hey check out this sexy error message I just got http://pastebin.com/d6734bae2
<Nerd42> You know what ... I think this OS may be like, fundamentally broken
<knome> Nerd42, ?
<Nerd42> First of all, it hangs in post-install, so I have to remember to unplug the computer from the internet during install or else it crashes and my whole install is screwed
<Nerd42> Second, the update manager hangs/freezes, so after waiting about an hour, I shut the computer down using the GUI, and accidentally left the "save next session" checkbox on, while the frozen update manager is still running, and while I've asked it to open terminal three times with no response
<knome> that sounds like problems in your networking, not the OS
<Nerd42> Now, I have shut down and restarted twice, both times but every time, the xfce4-status bars don't show up, I have three terminal windows and the update manager open at startup.
<Nerd42> It's not up to me! and the OS shouldn't crash no matter WHAT the network does!
<Nerd42> I've NEVER, EVER had a windows XP INSTALL crash in mid-install due to network issues. That's ABSURD
<Nerd42> er
<knome> please calm down.
<Nerd42> the OS installer shouldn't crash no matter what the network does - just to be clear
<Nerd42> ok its not my network ok, its a "take it or leave it" situation on the networking side of things
<knome> there are bugs and they are worked on, if they are first reported, then confirmed and triaged.
<Nerd42> yeah it just seems like every time I try to actually do anything with linux, no matter what the distro, I run smack dab into them
<knome> which version of xubuntu are you trying to install? have you tried the alternate installer?
<Nerd42> i only managed to get here to talk to you because i had the sense to type "firefox3" in the terminal
<Nerd42> whats the alternate installer?
<Nerd42> I'm installing viaWubi
<Nerd42> *via Wubi
<Nerd42> I'm using Wubi
<knome> rright.
<knome> try installing from a cd
<Nerd42> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Nerd42> Hell no
<knome> you will experience a lot less hassle.
<Nerd42> This is a windows machine
<Nerd42> I'm trying to get linux on here on a trial basis
<Nerd42> So far it hasn't been going too well
<knome> right, so before you say you have had no problems installing xp, try installing it inside an other os (preferably windows) first
<knome> you can also try ubuntu with the cd - it works as a live cd
<knome> that way you don't even need to install it
<Nerd42> yeah
<knome> just boot from the cd
<Nerd42> so you think this is a Wubi issue?
 * Nerd42 has used livecds before
<knome> it might be, but i'm not familiar with wubi a lot. i know there is some problems with it, and this might be one of those.
<Nerd42> the livecd thing is cool, i gotta admit, except that it won't mount NTFS partitions easily
<knome> ntfs partitions are not exactly suggested to be used with linux.
<Nerd42> why?
<Nerd42> is there some patent preventing access to NTFS drives? even just to read and not write?
<Nerd42> or is it just that whatever NTFS support that is Richard Stallman friendly just sucks?
<knome> there are more powerful file systems than ntfs.
<Nerd42> knome, I don't care!
<Nerd42> at least not at the moment
<knome> also, ntfs was created by microsoft and its specifications were not published for the public
<Nerd42> If I was dealing with a new computer, and had a DVD burner that works which I could backup all my files on, that might be different
<knome> that means the linux developers have had to backward-engineer the support - it's like solving the mastermind
<Nerd42> but this is an old piece of junk, thus i'm running xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Nerd42> o i c
<Nerd42> have they done it or not?
<Nerd42> Ugh ... what I really need to do at this point is delete Xubuntu and Wubi the hell off my computer
<knome> it's been done, yes, but the support is not 100% stable even now, i think.
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Nerd42> then I might come back to the problem at some point with a repartitioning solution
<Nerd42> rather than Wubi
<knome> that would be a better approach, yes.
<Nerd42> I'd need to do it in wuch a way that the data on my NTFS partition is totally safe and not at risk
<Nerd42> *such a way
<Nerd42> is that doable?
<knome> (x)ubuntu won't touch your ntfs partition, if you don't specifically ask that on install time (or later)
<Nerd42> uhhhhhhhhh, but my NTFS partition fills the entire hard drive
<knome> yeah. i'm not sure if resizing is possible.
<Nerd42> unless it is, I probably won't be joining the linux / free software OS community for at least another two years.
<Nerd42> as this computer is all I've got
<knome> that's sad to hear.
<Nerd42> pfft, what can I say, if the engine can't pull the cars, the train schedule is screwed
<Nerd42> wait a second
<Nerd42> Dangit why can't somebody make a Linux + WINE livecd ?
<Nerd42> I really wanna see what WINE can do!
<knome> you can browse the wine appdb.
<Nerd42> yeah
<Nerd42> but I mean SEE not just read about
<knome> well, you can always ask people for experiences
<knome> wine works well, but it needs more resources than running the apps with native windows system, as it needs to emulate windows
<Nerd42> yeah
<knome> if you are thinking about playing a lot of games, wine might not be the best solution.
<Nerd42> you know, maybe I ought to give this thing one more try
<Nerd42> knome, well Windows XP would be the solution for games
<Nerd42> reactOS is kinda getting there ... slowly ... like an iceburg
<Nerd42> Maybe the new Google Chrome OS will be the first modern OS that doesn't suck
<knome> yep. i have to say, though, that my experiences on dualboot are not really that great. i did windows+linux dualboot long time a go for a while (i was still mostly a windows user) and i just used to run windows even if i wasn't going to play games
<Nerd42> actu
<knome> there are many OS's that don't suck already. it just depends on what you need, what is your computer/that particular os experience and also a bit about what kind of pc/hardware you have.
<Nerd42> I was gonna try and setup Frets on Fire inside this linux today
<knome> xubuntu doesn't suck the slightest bit for me.
<Nerd42> like which?
<Nerd42> that's because you don't live in the real world
<Nerd42> you live in Linux Land lol :)
<knome> i can do whatever i need/want to and achieve it better and faster than in any other OS
<knome> i work in the IT industry and i definitely have experiences about windows also.
<Nerd42> this kind of thing ... ought to just WORK
<Nerd42> otherwise it shouldn't leave beta status
<Nerd42> this is supposed to be all stable here
<knome> there are things in windows that doesn't work. there are a lot of them.
<Nerd42> not the OS installer...
<Nerd42> the windows XP installer is actually pretty good
<knome> again, you have not ran the windows installer from inside another OS
<Nerd42> does inside earlier versions of windows count?
<knome> not really.
<Nerd42> and inside virtual machines?
<knome> totally not.
<Nerd42> come to think of it ... this Wubi + xubuntu thing really ought to work
<knome> actually there is no way to even do that with windows. windows is always installed from the cd.
<Nerd42> the only thing that isn't working here is some kind of quirk about the xfce desktop environment, because Wubi's mostly been tested for UBUNTU standard
<knome> people are working on it, and for most people it works
<knome> you're wrong - xfce isn't causing wubi not to work.
<Nerd42> no
<knome> it is just an another package to install
<Nerd42> i'm saying, Wubi is causing xfce not to work
<knome> have you installed ubuntu with wubi, and did it work?
<Nerd42> Yeah for about two minutes
<Nerd42> er
<Nerd42> no
<Nerd42> I haven't not installed ubuntu, only xubuntu
<Nerd42> er
<Nerd42> I have not installed ubuntu, only xubuntu
<Nerd42> you know what, it's probably just something screwed up in the update manager that one time
<knome> ok, so how can you know it's not something in your hardware making wubi not work right and because of that, break xfce?
<knome> people have installed xubuntu with wubi with no problems.
<knome> that's a fact. wubi is not breaking xubuntu/xfce either.
<knome> the problem is somewhere else.
<Nerd42> Probably some important package got corrupted ... and its one that xfce-panel depends on.... or something
<Nerd42> that's probalby it
<knome> that's really really unlikely.
<Nerd42> well if its my hardware, then the bottom line would be that Windows works with my hardware, and linux doesn't, therefore I must use Windows.
<knome> try to install xubuntu from the live cd and compare your experiences - it might turn out to be totally different
<knome> yes, but that doesn't mean linux is broken.
<Nerd42> LOL um you're ignoring my actual situation as described above
<knome> no, i'm not.
<Nerd42> i.e. I don't have a spare hard drive lying around
<knome> if you can't, then don't. but you should.
<Nerd42> and no way to backup right now
<knome> i'm sorry you can't
<Nerd42> seems to me that if the installer fails due to a network issue, that would mean ipso facto that the installer is not STABLE
<Nerd42> which is unrelated to wubi
<knome> wubi is not 100% stable.
<knome> no.
<Nerd42> and other people not using wubi have had that problem
<knome> wubi IS NOT the (x)ubuntu installer
<Nerd42> i'm not talking about the wubi installer i'm talking about the xubuntu installer
<Nerd42> it hangs at 95%
<knome> it's a software/installer made to work in/with windows
<Nerd42> umm
<knome> yes, but as you launch the installer from wubi, it's not really like you're doing a completely clean/normal installation
<Nerd42> not at the point it was hanging though
<Nerd42> o ... k ...
<Nerd42> wait
<knome> when installing from wubi, the installer uses what wubi has done.
<Nerd42> i didn't launch the installer from "wubi" ... i launched the xubuntu installer from the windows XP boot menu
<Nerd42> o i c
<knome> those parts might have been erroneous in your machine for reason or another.
<Nerd42> but this network problem is related to wubi .. how?
<knome> maybe a bug in wubi or a hardware issue
<knome> i don't know.
<Nerd42> OK look how bout I try the install ONE MORE TIME
<knome> i've not seen or written wubi neither do i know how it is supposed to work
<Nerd42> and be REAL CAREFUL when running the update manager
<knome> hope you will have better results this time
<Nerd42> I guess I can just turn the computer off cold since I don't have to worry about screwing up the xubuntu file system LOL
<knome> well, the file system is inside your windows partition, if i've understood correctly how wubi works..
#xubuntu 2009-08-20
<Nerd42> Third time's the charm!!
 * Nerd42 is finally chatting to you live in a Wubi Xubuntu install that's WORKING with the latest updates!! :)
<Nerd42> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Nerd42> knome, sorry about earlier, I was just getting frustrated I guess
<Nerd42> Hey :)
<Nerd42> er wait this is probably a better question for ##windows i'll ask there
<Besogon> What make link-lical adress (169.254.0.xxx) in 9.04? I have found on page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeroConfNetworking that there is needed zeroconf package. But in my repositary I have only kde-zeroconf. And I don't use KDE! help
<evilbug> how can i change my login theme?
<evilbug> nevermind, forgot where it's located. X_X
<Kijuna> hey, anyone alive?
<majuk> NOPE
<Kijuna> hey
<Kijuna> I'm trying to make a keyboard layout with english, vietnamese, greek, spanish, turkish, and icelandic characters
<majuk> Good luck.
<majuk> ;)
<Kijuna> >_>
<Kijuna> I need help.
<majuk> I have no idea where to even begin. Available != Informed
<_Pete_> always goog place to begin is google
<Kijuna> Did that
<_Pete_> d
<Kijuna> I got a bunch of stuff that I can't even begin to understand :/
<_Pete_> then maybe delegate job to someone who understands or start learning?
<Kijuna> Nobody else seems to understand either.
<_Pete_> http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=s6g&ei=ZvCMSoSeHY2angOsiuD3DQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=linux+making+custom+keyboard+layout&spell=1
<Kijuna> what is X11?
<_Pete_> graphical window system
<TheSheep> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<benchik> hello
<benchik> where are the power settings in xfce? i want to change the timing of screen turn off
<Kijuna> so i just rebooted my x
<Kijuna> and i am none the wiser on how to make a keyboard layout
<Kijuna> so guys
<Kijuna> where is the vietnamese keyboard layout
<Kijuna> in the folders
<Kijuna> usr/share/keymaps/???
<TheSheep> Kijuna: have you tried /usr/share/X11/locale/ ?
<Kijuna> nope
<Kijuna> lol i have no idea what all the letters in this folder mean
<Kijuna> :u
<Kijuna> *:[
<Kijuna> ...I've spent all day on this. There is no reason for this to be so difficult.
<Kijuna> :/
<Kijuna> but yeah none of the stuff in this folder is keyboard layouts
<Kijuna> i might just be better off just guessing the letter's name
<Kijuna> :/
<TheSheep> if you know the name of the file, you could use locate...
<Kijuna> I'm trying to make a keyboard layout with an o with horn
<Kijuna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C6%A0
<Kijuna> lol @ article needing citation
<Kijuna> the sky is blue [citation needed]
<Kijuna> :|
<Kijuna> ok so
<Kijuna> i finished changing the layout
<Kijuna> and now it is saying that I don't have the permissions to save it
<Kijuna> Could not save the file /usr/share/keymaps/atari/atari-de.kmap.
<Kijuna> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<TheSheep> Kijuna: save it in your home directory, then start 'gksu thunar' and copy it in place
<Kijuna> Thx <3
<TheSheep> shame there is no O with two horns, could be cool character for a roguelike game
<Kijuna> woah
<Kijuna> I like the way you think.
<Kijuna> :D
<TheSheep> I thought that in Vietnam the Chinese characters are used?
<Kijuna> Nope.
<Kijuna> At least judging by the heyboard layouts that came pre-installed. :p
<Kijuna> wtf
<Kijuna> :|
<Kijuna> Still saying I don't have permission.
<Kijuna> Saved it on the desktop ok
<Kijuna> i typed "gksu thunar"
<Kijuna> now what
<TheSheep> use it to copy the file
<TheSheep> to the right location
<Kijuna> use what to copy the file?
 * Kijuna linux noob.
<TheSheep> well, you should see a file manager window, with a red warning on top
<Kijuna> copy /home/kijuna/desktop/atari-de.kmap , then paste /usr/share/kmaps/atari ?
<Kijuna> Nope, nothing like that
<Kijuna> lufflewaffles:/home/kijuna# copy /home/kijuna/desktop/atari-de.kmap
<Kijuna> bash: copy: command not found
<Kijuna> :|
<TheSheep> it's cp
<Kijuna> kk
<TheSheep> but it's easier to do it with thunar
<Kijuna> cp /home/kijuna/desktop/atari-de.kmap
<Kijuna> Thunar never opened
<TheSheep> you typed 'gksu thunar' in terminal and entered your passowrd in the prompt?
<Kijuna> There was no prompt
<Kijuna> oh
<Kijuna> nope, no prompt
<Kijuna> so hey
<Kijuna> i just changed a keyboard alayout, how i save it
<Kijuna> more specifically
<Kijuna> how do i copy a file into a folder i don't have permissions to edit
<Kijuna> i have no idea what keyboard layout i just edited.
<Kijuna> -_
<Kijuna> *-_-
<Kijuna> so like
<Kijuna> i can't find it in the layout menui
<Kijuna> ;_____________;
<Kijuna> i have been doing this for longer than most people spend awake in a day.
<Kijuna> :|
<Kijuna> there are no words
<Kijuna> for what a ridiculous process this way.
<Kijuna> was.
<Kijuna> and is
<TheSheep> Kijuna: maybe you should use some howto?
<TheSheep> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Aquina> The CLP "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental" prints the following: "kbuildsycoca4(10636) KBuildMimeTypeFactory::createEntry: Missing <comment> field in  "/usr/share/mime/text/x-boo.xml" "
<Aquina> 30 more warnings were issued is this a reason for concern?
<Aquina> I had a look into some of these mime-files and they state "Created automatically by update-mime-database. DO NOT EDIT!"
<Kerio> hello!
<Kerio> is it common for libcurses taking long time to install?
<Aquina> No, I don't think so...
<Kijuna> Error activating XKB configuration.
<Kijuna> It can happen under various circumstances:
<Kijuna> - a bug in libxklavier library
<Kijuna> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<Kijuna> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<Kijuna> X server version data:
<Kijuna> The X.Org Foundation
<Kijuna> 10402000
<Kijuna> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<Kijuna> - The result of xprop -root | grep XKB
<Kijuna> - The result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<knome> !pastebin | Kijuna
<ubottu> Kijuna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kerio> hello
<knome> !hi | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Kerio> im trying to unpack a kernel and apply a patch
<Kerio> following the guide: http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<Kerio> but im using different version then that in the example
<Kerio> and i cant get it to work
<Kerio> tar zxf linux-2.6.26.8.tar.gz
<Kerio> cd linux-2.6.26.8
<Kerio> zcat ../patch-2.6.26.8-rt16.gz | patch -p1
<Kerio> what does zcat do?
<Kerio> !zcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zcat
<knome> to be honest, you shouldn't try to patch a kernel if you don't know what things do
<Kerio> i understand your point
<Kerio> but if you dont experiment you wont learn
<knome> you should read some tutorials/manuals then
<knome> i don't know what zcat does myself.
<Kerio> im following this guide
<Kerio> http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<Kerio> ctrl+f: Now unpack the Kernel and apply the patch
<Kerio> and you'll see
<Kerio> tar zxf linux-2.6.26.8.tar.gz
<Kerio> unpacks a file - right?
<Kerio> cd change directory
<Kerio> hey
<Kerio> i get a msg that my terminalwindow is to small to run menuconfig
<Kerio> i have to fix the resolution in that case- right?
<abra> .пе How do I switch system sounds on?
<abra> [fixed] How do I enable system sounds?
<crazygir> when trying to access the audio device, I get resource busy: http://dpaste.org/GtuU/
<crazygir> any debugging suggestions? I don't see why it would be locked up..
<crazygir> this happened pretty suddenly, I've always been able to play from multiple sources, and I don't have anything using the device
<Kerio> hello
 * crazygir waves
<Kerio> im trying to "Setting your servers to run with realtime scheduling "
<Kerio> i have entered: ps ax | grep hrtimer
<Kerio> in i got:  12 ?        S<     0:00 [sirq-hrtimer/0]
<Kerio>  4951 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep hrtimer
<Kerio> There should be something like [softirq-hrtimer/N] for each CPU (N is a number). Strip the brackets and the /N and use what is left...
<Kerio> i dont quite get the latter
<Kerio> strip the /n and use what is left
<Kerio> any ideas?
<TheSheep> sirq-hrtimer
<TheSheep> [] <-- brackets
 * crazygir curses sounds
 * crazygir curses sound
<TheSheep>  /0 <-- /N
<Kerio> thx
<Kerio> TheSheep
<Kerio> im following the guide: http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<Kerio> im at "Setting your servers to run with realtime scheduling"
<Kerio> should i just paste "sirq-hrtimer" into /etc/crontab
<crazygir> any thoughts? http://dpaste.org/GtuU/
<Kerio> hello
<Kerio> what does: echo ?linux addons/amxmodx/dlls/amxmodx_mm_i386.so? > /usr/hlds/cstrike/addons/metamod/plugins.ini
<Kerio> do`
<Kerio> do?
<genii> Kerio: I imagine the question marks in that line are meant to be double-quotes. That line copies a Half-Life mod definition into the plugins.ini file. Specifically that mod is described here: http://www.amxmodx.org/index.php
<PeterDarkness> Anybody home?
<vinnl> Depends on your question :P
<PeterDarkness> Hahah
<PeterDarkness> Well to start off, I run an MSI wind netbook, and I'm trying to enable dual screens. I.E One screen on lappy, one on a monitor.
<PeterDarkness> But, I'm 100% unsure how to go about doing this.
<PeterDarkness> Right now its mirrored
<PeterDarkness> Any ideas? :P
<vinnl> !screens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<vinnl> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<PeterDarkness> Neither does google. :S
<vinnl> I'm trying to think of the name of the application I think you need
<vinnl> But my mind's leaving me in the dark right now
<vinnl> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<vinnl> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vinnl> PeterDarkness, there :)
 * PeterDarkness looking over dual head
<PeterDarkness> I've looked at the xinerama thing, my only problem is in my xorg, it doesn't specify video card info
<PeterDarkness> It just says this Section "Device"
<PeterDarkness> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<vinnl> Ah
<vinnl> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> The configuration file no longer contains what it used to
<vinnl> Meaning that it contains nothing now because it should autoconfig
<vinnl> I think you'd need to add such a section yourself
<PeterDarkness> Hmm
<goldrake> hi
<vinnl> Unfortunately I wouldn't know how to do that
<vinnl> !hi | goldrake
<ubottu> goldrake: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<goldrake> thank you for your wellcome
<PeterDarkness> Well thx for the help *continues reading*
<vinnl> Good luck :)
<goldrake> adios
<PeterDarkness> Anyone home?
<SiDi> yeh, but going bed, sorry :|
<PeterDarkness> Night :)
#xubuntu 2009-08-21
<pincy> hi
<pincy> i want to get a hidden psk-secured wlan working, but with the network manager, my system crashes
<meglo> Xubuntu just looks like Ubuntu without metacity, nautilus, and the panels. Looks like it has all the gnome libs and configuration utilities.
<meglo> How much ram am I looking at saving?
<meglo> the disk footprint is nice
<meglo> Virtualbox is hungry
<meglo> Mmmmmm, the next LTS probably wont have Xfce 4.8
<meglo> Planned release for xfce 4.8 is 2010-04-12
<kholby> Good evening everyone.  I'm having some trouble with a few things running xubuntu on an older PC.  Hold for specs...
<kholby> Running kernel 2.6.28.15 with 180MB of memory (thought it had more, may be bad), can't get DVD playback or flash movies to work correctly.
<kholby> anyone?
<Laserbeak431> hello
<Laserbeak431> i want to download the JDK, but the only two downloads are a .bin and a .rpm
<Laserbeak431> which do i choose?
<Laserbeak431> how do i useeither?
<Laserbeak431> use either*
<Laserbeak431> hmm maybe #ubuntu is more active
<FloridaGuy> hardware drivers is telling my there is no proprietary drivers are in use on this system..its not listing them so i can install them
<maduser> what drivers do you have?
<FloridaGuy> i have nvidia gforce6...the drivers show up in package manager  but not in the gui where you activate them
<maduser> install them through the package manager
<FloridaGuy> k
<FloridaGuy> been useing ubuntu installed xubuntu to try a lighter desktop for vbox..how much lighter is xubuntu
<maduser> the only difference between the two is that xubuntu has xfce instead of Gnome
<FloridaGuy> i know that....but is xfce any lighter
<maduser> sort of
<FloridaGuy> k
<maduser> it uses less ram and space but its still a Desktop Environment
<FloridaGuy> thats what i was wanting..something that uses less ram...sence im runing xp in vbox
<FloridaGuy> the printer drivers in linux suck....my printer prints better photos in windows
<FloridaGuy> reboot and see if nvidia works
<benchik> hello
<benchik> what's the latest xubuntu 8.04 kernel?
<_Pete_> benchik: 2.6.24-24
<benchik> how do i reinstall this kernel in xubuntu? what's the package name?
<_Pete_> why do you need to reinstall it?
<benchik> i think i accidently installed linux-image-generic package. i need
<benchik> another one right?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<benchik> i have installed: linux-image-generic , linux-image-2.6.24-24-386 , linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic. do i need all of them?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> type uname -a to see which you are using atm
<benchik> i suspect that when installing virtualbox kernel modules, something got messed up in my kernels. when i go back to kernel 23 gstreamer works fine and also skype. which both fail under 24
<benchik> Linux xubuntu 2.6.24-24-386 #1 Tue Aug 18 16:24:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheSheep> ok, then you can remove the two -generic packages
<benchik> from the above kernel models is any of the 3 an extra which i don't need?
<benchik> ok
<TheSheep> but I'd use the -generic one, and not the -386 if I were you
<benchik> TheSheep: from the kernels i have installed (in history the old ones are kept), i had before 24 also generic ones and not 386 ones and they worked fine. so maybe i should keep only linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic ?
<TheSheep> if you want to do that, you have to first reboot to the -generic one
<TheSheep> because you shouldn't remove the kernel you are running :)
<TheSheep> it's like sawing off the branch on which you sit
<benchik> should i in synaptic: mark for complete removal or just remove?
<benchik> TheSheep: do i get in grub both generic and 386 choices?
<TheSheep> yes
<benchik> will try. brb
<benchik> TheSheep: in generic now. everything works great. who asked to install 386 kernel anyway?!
<benchik> TheSheep: now, in synaptic can i mark for complete removal or i need some of the dependencies and should mark only for removal?
<benchik> TheSheep: please one sec of attention, sir :)
<nikolam> Bah, is there some GUI that allows me to search content of text files and see in what files results are found?
<TheSheep> benchik: doesn't matter, you can even leave it around
<benchik> TheSheep: ok thanks
<jiohdi> how do I get a ooffice xcel like file to open from a launcher?
<jiohdi> I get permission denied
<jiohdi> I specifically get :Failed to execute child process "/home/jiohdi/finances/finances.xls" (Permission denied).
<jiohdi> anyone here?
<jdb> jiohdi: why do you want to execute an xls file?
<jiohdi> I update a spread sheet often
<jiohdi> so I want to just be able to click on it to open it
<jiohdi> I can do it in gnome... but in xfce4 it tells me permission denied
<jiohdi> is there a way to put a link to the file on the desktop?
<jiohdi> I am new to xfce
<ablomen> jiohdi, edit the launcher and put oocalc before the path
<jiohdi> I found how to send a link to the desktop
<jiohdi> ok, in the launcher... do you keep the ' ' around the path?
<ablomen> doesnt matter in this case
<jiohdi> thanks ablomen, yous is a genius :)
<ablomen> hehe your welcome
<jiohdi> worked better than a charm, they dont work for $#!+
<jiohdi> ablomen, is there anything besides eyecandy that cannot be done in xfce?
<ablomen> well eyecandy is possible, afaik compiz works with xfce (and there is real transparancy in xfwm too btw)
<jiohdi> so why would anyone use gnome over xfce?
<jiohdi> is there a way to change the panel colors?
<ablomen> yeah.. change your theme
<ablomen> not induvidialy per panel
<ablomen> or at least, not that i know of
<jiohdi> thanks again... once I get the feel of where things are they are very similar to gnome
<vinnl> Hmm... Would upgrading my system with slightly less than 1GB of free space be wise?
<hezy> vinnl: upgrading to what?
<knome> it should be barely possible.
<vinnl> Upgrading to 9.04, sorry
<vinnl> OK, I guess I'll see if I can delete anything to be sure
<hezy> I used it with 512 MB, and there was no problem
<hezy> the only app that was problematic is firefox
<knome> hezy, it's not about ram
<knome> hezy, it's about free disk space
<vinnl> Nope, it's actual hard drive space :P
<hezy> sorry, my mistake...
 * vinnl blushes
<vinnl> But I've decided to buy an external hard drive soon, that should solve some problems ;-)
<knome> vinnl, ? :P
<knome> vinnl, remove all the... nature documentaries
<vinnl> xD
<hezy> 1GP disk space sounds too little
<knome> you should be fine in upgrading after that
<vinnl> Actually, it's only 1GB outside that /home directory
<vinnl> So it's all applications and stuff filling it up
<knome> have to go now
<knome> see you later dudes
<vinnl> In my defense, that partition is only 9.32GB large
<vinnl> Bye
<premorphos_> hi. how do i move and extract a tar file in to a root catalouge
<vinnl> premorphos_, not sure what a root catalogue is, but you can extract it by right-clicking and selecting "Extract here..." or "Extract to..."
<Cristi1> hey
<vinnl> Hi Cristi1
<Cristi1> heywhat are xubuntu minimum hardware req?
<vinnl> Cristi1, see xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<premorphos_> you see that dint work.. got permission denied
<premorphos_> was thinking to do it true terminal, with sudo
<vinnl> premorphos_, what file is it and where is it located?
<premorphos_> i got it on desktop.. and it is flash install.tar.gz  im trying to setup flash for opera.
<vinnl> premorphos_, why don't you install Flash using Add/Remove...?
<premorphos_> did it true synaptic and it dint work in opera... do you think it will do any difference if i do it in add/remove
<vinnl> No Synaptic should work just as well
<vinnl> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vinnl> premorphos_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Flash%20problems
<premorphos_> tnx man... dint know you could ask ubottu
<vinnl> Everybody loves ubottu  :)
<vinnl> Can I see on packages.ubuntu.com which packages depend on a given package?
<vinnl> Or else: could someone on 9.04 check for me which packages depend on kdebase-runtime?
<vinnl> Or perhaps compiz-kde?
<majuk> vinni: apt-cache depends
<majuk> vinni: apt-cache depends $PACKAGENAME
<vinnl> Yeah except I'm not on 9.04 :(
<wweasel> Hello, I've created an xubuntu chroot environment which I am using to launch X apps.  I chose not to install xubuntu-desktop, since it contained many packages I didn't want. Instead I installed xfce4-session and all its dependencies, plus a few other selected packages. My problem is this: it seems XFCE is not displaying a theme.  Apps are ugly, thunar doesn't display folder icons, etc. What package do I need?
<vinnl> wweasel, wouldn't you rather install the xfce4 package?
<wweasel> aha, probably :)
<wweasel> hrm, except that I really probably don't need all the xserver packages that it depends on, no?
<vinnl> Really not sure, would expect you to need it but if it works without it now...
<wweasel> Well, I'm just guessing here, but I think it's taken care of by my main system. I am running X apps in a Xephyr display on my main Ubuntu system.
<wweasel> I just can't seem to figure out which package has the xfce4 theme in it
<wweasel> I can launch apps right now, but they don't have themed menus, scroll bar, icons, etc.
<wweasel> It works, it's just not very easy on the eyes :P
<vinnl> Well, it's just a GTK theme so you should be able to set it with the GNOME app as well, I suppose you'd need something like xfce4-settings to configure it
<vinnl> ...with the Xfce application
<wweasel> Good idea.
<wweasel> The xfce4 package is actually just a metapackage, like xubuntu-desktop.  I think I just need to find the right combination of packages, since I'm trying to avoid unnecessary ones.
<vinnl> Yeah, well, the xfce4 package *should* give you the minimal packages needed to run a full Xfce environment, so without Office apps and the like that you'd get with xubuntu-desktop
<wweasel> Yes, it does. But because I'm running XFCE in a chroot environment, I think it still has a bit of fluff I can do without. I don't know all the various components of XFCE well enough to know precisely which ones I need and which I don't (I use Gnome most of the time, and probably don't even know Gnome well enough for that).
<wweasel> Right now I'm going ahead with your suggestion, and selecting all the packages that "xfce4" depends on except for the xserver-*** ones
<vinnl> I suppose you'd need the actual Xfce components (that start with xfce- and xf- and the likes), wouldn't know about xserver and stuff
<wweasel> Yep. Unfortunately I have them now, and it's still not displaying a theme :/
<wweasel> I can even see the themes are installed (I launched xfce4-settings-manager as you suggested)
<vinnl> Hmm, selecting a theme doesn't make a difference?
<wweasel> Nope! It has the usual long list of themes and 2 icon themes, but no matter which I choose, none work
<wweasel> I'm assuming it's lacking a component which allows it to display the themes.
<vinnl> I think there's something wrong with GTK that it's not applying the themes
<vinnl> Which might be the lack of an X server :P
<wweasel> Possibly :P
<wweasel> Window Manager themes work
<vinnl> But I gots to go, good luck :)
<vinnl> Of course, that's xfwm4 :)
<JarlG> Hello! I installed ubuntu, then installed xfce and removed GNOME, is my installation now the same as a clean xubuntu installation?
<JarlG> What would the differences be?
<JarlG> Also, the update manager lists GNOME-things, should I update my sources list to one of xubuntu, perhaps? Thanks!
<Algyz> My weather panel plugin is not updating, what can be wrong?
#xubuntu 2009-08-22
<william56> anyone know of a guide that walks ubuntu users through possible reasons that glxinfo gives "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig" ?
<linuxNOOB> hello. i'm new to linux. so new i can't get it installed. i'm trying to install a linux distro on an old ibook i have. i've tried xubuntu and debian. i'm getting ready to try xubuntu again.
<linuxNOOB> i'm also new to irc. so i don't know if this is working at all
<linuxNOOB> is there anyone there?
<linuxNOOB> no?
<Micah> can anyone tell me the terminal command that tells my sound card specs?
<Micah> no ones there then
<psycho_oreos> lspci
<psycho_oreos> lshal
<psycho_oreos> there's many of them
<Micah> tyvm
<psycho_oreos> what specifically do you need though?
<Micah> to make my sound play
<Micah> lol
<psycho_oreos> sometimes even stuff from dmesg or /var/log/messages shows infos or maybe the driver itself can be modprobed with verbose info (if its compiled and has that ability)
<psycho_oreos> probably alsamixer
<psycho_oreos> err alsaconf
<Micah> i had this problem before and i fixed
<Micah> all i can remember is that the solution was very simple
<psycho_oreos> probably alsamixer, lol set it as mute
<psycho_oreos> err by default, it was set as mute
<Micah> lol yes i think that might be it\
<Micah> yeah i fixed it thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<N-S> Good morning. How can I force RW flags for other users on an NTFS usbdisk (mounted with Truecrypt)? Currently it's 700 and I can't change it.
<N-S> Figured it out myself
<JarlG> Hello! I had an ubuntu installation, but I installed xfce, and removed GNOME, so now I basically have a xubuntu installation. There's one problem, however, the update manager still wants to download GNOME-things, which I don't want.. Is there a way to change the download manager to get xubuntu updates, not ubuntu updates? Thanks!
<_Pete_> JarlG: remove the packages it's trying to update if you dont need them
<JarlG> _Pete_: Okay, thanks. :P
<JarlG> _Pete_: But if I had the xubuntu update manager, wouldn't there be xfce-related updates?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> it updates all installed packages
<JarlG> _pete_: Aaaah!
<Shaymin> hey all
<Shaymin> would like to throw a quick question out into the void in relation to a file browser crash issue
<Shaymin> open in new window works fine
<Shaymin> a simple double-click causes the window to die
<Shaymin> any idea what I managed to screw up to make it behave this way? :D
<Shaymin> fixed.
<linuxNOOB> I'm getting ready to head to work, but I thought I'd post this problem I'm having installing linux on a G3 iBook. With Xubuntu, after I select my keyboard type, nothing else happens. I just get a blue screen.  With Debian, I get as far as Network Setup (I'm not really sure what to put in at the network setup screen, so I just make up stuff), then it goes to "acquiring additional componenets" and it doesn't get any further than 0%.
<Guest95620> Hey
<Guest95620> Could anyone tell me how to set the sound playback option to ALSA in xubuntu? ;o
<Guest95620> i know how to do it in ubuntu, but xubuntu... >,<
<psycho_oreos> dunno, I just removed pulseaudio lol
<psycho_oreos> s/removed/remove
<Guest95620> yeah, but i'd like to get it working though.. ;p
<thebarx> hi
<thebarx> hola?
<thebarx> que onda
<thebarx> . . .
<Meiki> Hi - could someone help me with an IP address issue that I'm having. Please look at http://pastebin.com/m575e62fd, I can bind public services to the first IP, but not to the others (*.87- onwards).
<user1_>  have kubuntu 6.10 dgy. how can i upgrade it to the latest.(the option of uqgrade doesnot appear when i fetch updates in adept package manager)>
<Makavel> Hi guys...
<Makavel> I am a newbie in Xubuntu/Linux so pardon me... I want to know how to open a serial port in xubuntu. Thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<linuxNOOB> anyone in here that could help me troubleshoot a linux install. i've tried ubuntu, xubuntu, and gentoo with no sucess on an ibook g3 with 256mb RAM
#xubuntu 2009-08-23
<linuxNOOB> in an ubuntu install, i'm stuck in the "configure network" section. I'm used to on my mac all the network stuff being self explanatory, but I'm not sure what to put as a "hostname"
<vinnl> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<vinnl> Hmm
<vinnl> linuxNOOB, ah, it's just a name for your computer, pick what you like :)
<vinnl> Doesn't it get a default value as you enter a username?
<linuxNOOB> it has "debian" as the default value. i've tried this before, but the install got stuck so i was trying it again and just double checking its ok as the default value
<linuxNOOB> what about for "domain name:"
<linuxNOOB> wait, how do i access the gui install? i thought this grey box with the bluebackground was the gui
<vinnl> Ah, no, you took the Alternate CD
<vinnl> You need the Desktop CD if you want an easy installation with it all being self explanatory
<vinnl> Though then again with 256MB RAM you might not want to do that
<linuxNOOB> yeah, i thought this ibook only had 128mg RAm, but when i tried installing gentoo i noticed it said i had 256
<vinnl> Oh, the Desktop CD should run well with 256, apparently
<vinnl> Try downloading that, see http://xubuntu.org/get
<linuxNOOB> i already have the xubuntu disk
<linuxNOOB> that is the very first one i tried to install
<vinnl> And it is the GUI install?
<linuxNOOB> but after i select my keyboard configuration. nothing happens. just a blue screen. i'm not sure if i'm suppose to hit a keystroke, or if there is a gui
<vinnl> Probably a bug, you could try searching launchpad.net if it has been reported
<vinnl> You could try an earlier version of Xubuntu
<linuxNOOB> xubuntu doesn't look like it has 2 differerent installers with one not having gui. so if it is suppose to have gui, then i don't know how to access it with the cd
<vinnl> There are two CDs: the Desktop CD (with GUI) and the Alternate CD (without GUI, just a grey box on a blue background)
<vinnl> It sounds like you got the latter but want the former
<linuxNOOB> ick i must have
<vinnl> Where did you download the Xubuntu CD from?
<linuxNOOB> is powerpc an amd type processor. Because when it mentions mac systems for the desktop cd it says "based on intetl" and this ibook is of course ppc
<vinnl> Then you'd need a special ppc port
<vinnl> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vinnl> See that page
<linuxNOOB> i love how fast these disks download though.
<linuxNOOB> yeah i've read that. but most of it talks about stuff after initial installation, and i can't even get it to install
<vinnl> Here you can see where to download the ppc disks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<vinnl> linuxNOOB, have you also downloaded the CDs from that location?
<linuxNOOB> i know the cds i downloaded are the ppc versions
<vinnl> Ah OK
<vinnl> Now you need to download the Desktop PPC Cds
<linuxNOOB> right now i'm doanloading CD 1 for debian 5.02a powerpc, and the xubuntu 9.04 desktop i386.iso
<vinnl> But you don't want i386 if you're using ppc
<linuxNOOB> ah ok
<vinnl> Here, this is the .iso you want: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/jaunty/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<linuxNOOB> nice thanks
<linuxNOOB> prolly why the first xubuntu disk didn't work. guess i can trash it
<linuxNOOB> thanks for the help. i thought i would never get this figured out
<vinnl> You're welcome :)
<linuxNOOB> i never thought i would try anything other than mac os. because i hate microsoft so much. i finally bought an xbox and really liked it. then thought "hey maybe microsoft isn't so bad". until both xbox's crashed. did the xclamp fix...worked for awhile, crashed again. so now i have two busted xbox's. i'll prolly use them for case mods or something.
<vinnl> ^.^
<linuxNOOB> anyway, guy i worked with said i should try linux. just now getting around to it
<vinnl> Yeah, well, a whole new operating system is a lot to grasp, but it was certainly worth the effort for me
<linuxNOOB> at one point I did something that allowed me to run linux apps in os X. not sure how i did that. something in the terminal. just copied and pasted something. couldn't ever get anything else to run except this single rolling ball game
<linuxNOOB> i was kind of nervous about doing it. because i never undid anything, so something is now different about my os. but, when i upgrade to snow leopard it should go back to standard
<linuxNOOB> so, the place i've been getting stuck in the debian install using the livecd i have, it says "retrieving lvm2-udeb". then it stays at 0%. what's that about?
<vinnl> Sounds like some failing internet connection or something, but I wouldn't know. Maybe someone in #debian can help
<linuxNOOB> failed internet connection would make sense.
<linuxNOOB> because after i typed in host name it wanted "domain name" suggested .com or .org or what not. but i tried .com before, and nothing, so this time i tried .255 the end of my ip address.
<linuxNOOB> for domain name i didn't know what to put so i put ".255" that is the last three of my ip. the installer suggested .com or something, but that didn't work before
<linuxNOOB> are my chats not getting through?
<linuxNOOB> oh, nvm, for somet reason on my screen then are getting added higher up
<vinnl> Yes they're coming through
<linuxNOOB> weird. switched it back to standard styel.
<linuxNOOB> so what did you use before linux?
<vinnl> Windows ME, so the switch wasn't that difficult :P
<linuxNOOB> ah
<vinnl> Well, I'm off, good luck with your installation :)
<ToStItOs> I am having a problem installing libdvdread3 gstreamer0
<ToStItOs> Getting a error I need some help on this
<linuxNOOB> #debian
<linuxNOOB> anyone here able to help
<jiohdi> any way to keep any one program from hogging up all the cpu time and locking up the system?
<jiohdi> any way to keep any one program from hogging up all the cpu time and locking up the system?
<jacksonBlind> Anyone here knowledgeable about ebox and shorewall and if they play nice together?
<jacksonBlind> Hello?
<jacksonBlind> Anyone alive in this chan?
<ulead> hi
<ulead> hi linux users
<jacksonBlind> Hey
<jacksonBlind> ulead you have any knowledge about shorewall?
<ulead> what
<ulead> you can speak spanih
<ulead> spanish
<jacksonBlind> no
<jacksonBlind> Just english
<turtle_> anybody know of a gui-based presentation program apart from impress?
<turtle_> or any program that will generate a presentation
<turtle_> impress seems to sometimes display text from my slides but not others
<turtle_> join #openoffice.org
<Makavel> anyone knows how to open a serial port in xubuntu?
<evilbug> Makavel: you could also try #ubuntu.
<Makavel> evilbug: alright, thanks
<mk500> hi all; I'm wondering if anyone might be able to help me wih resoluion changing on 9.04; do I need to edit xorg.onf; or is it stored elsewhere now?
<turtle_> mk500: as in you want to modify what resolutions are available or simply change which one you are using?
<mk500> changing the one I'm using. I'm running an older ATI Rage Mobility M3 and my LCD  (laptop) is 1400x1050 but xubuntu came up in 800x600 and I cannot go higher via GUI tools
<mk500> all I tried so far was Applications -> Setting -> Display; and now I'm looking at my xorg.conf in terminal
<mk500> so, I guess I do want to modify what resolutons are available; sorry :-)
<turtle_> yep then if its not a selectable option you will have to modify xorg.conf
<mk500> I'm used to seeing a lot more stuff in the xorg.conf; but this one is pretty bare
<mk500> it says Driver "vesa"
<mk500> should I change that to
<mk500> Driver "ati" or anything?
<turtle_> I've never edited the file myself so you might have to scour the web for a guide
<turtle_> sorry mate
<mk500> I noticed a forum post that said "xorg.conf is in the process of being depricated by the X consortium"; so I was wondering if things have moved
<mk500> ah, ok, no problem
<mk500> I'll do some more googling
<mk500> xubuntu looks really cool....this is my first experience with it....very fast on the older hardware :-)
<turtle_> yeah I'm enjoying it so far
<turtle_> I do have some issues but I think its with software itself not the OS
<mk500> that seems to often be the case :-)
<turtle_> I can see why people would switch back to windoze, causes a lot of frustration sometimes
<turtle_> like right now I'm trying to prepare a presentation and openoffice is being less than helpful
<_Pete_> "i can see dead people"
<_Pete_> good movie
<turtle_> what is the alternative to mspaint?
<mk500> there is a great graphics app...trying to remember
<turtle_> not gimp
<turtle_> I have gimp but it is overkill
<mk500> yeah, gimp was what I was goign to say
<turtle_> I just need something simple for cropping, pasting, merging
<turtle_> gimp is for people with skills that far outweigh my own :P
<mk500> yeah, I hear you....luckily I'm used to photoshop so gimp isn't so bad
<mk500> it's overkill for sure
<turtle_> I just downloaded tuxpaint but that's for kids :P
<mk500> I haven't tried Krita; have you?
<turtle_> nope
<turtle_> I'll have a look at it after kpresenter has finished downloading
<turtle_> what is the shortcut to open a terminal?
<turtle_> gets a bit annoying having to go menu>accessories>terminal all the time
<turtle_> or even chucking it on my toolbar would be nice
<mk500> that's how I ge there :-)
<turtle_> well I tried adding a launcher but couldn't figure out what the actual terminal program was called
<mk500> there is an "add new items" if your right click  on the toolbar
<turtle_> yeah but you then select launcher
<turtle_> and have to choose the program
<mk500> I see what you mean
<mk500> I'm thinking it's somewhere in /usr/X11R6/bin but not seeing it
<turtle_> yeah thats where I looked to
<turtle_> *too
<mk500> ah, found it
<mk500> in that path
<mk500> called: x-terminal-emulator
<turtle_> ok I'll have a squiz
<mk500> good old regular xterm is in there too.....but it's looking a bit old fashioned these days
<turtle_> works like a charm, thanks mate :)
<turtle_> i used x-terminal-emulator, not xterm
<turtle_> might see what xterm is like also
<turtle_> also I found the program I was after, mtpaint, was just reading linuxformat and came across it
<turtle_> looks exactly what I am after
<turtle_> wow xterm is pretty small compared to the emulator
<mk500> happy to help
<mk500> oh cool; I'll have to check out mtpaint
<mk500> yeah, I think the first time I used xterm was the late 80's......it's about as simple at it gets
<turtle_> well I'm a born-again penguin, only switch to linux in june
<mk500> I've always been a unix and mac person....but do have to run windows for client testing purposes; I can't stand being in it for more than an hour or two at a time
<turtle_> well I always was raised with windoze, never tried it until 2005, gave it a crack for about three months after my hardrive died using fedora core 4, then through frustration of not knowing how to do anything I switched back to xp
<turtle_> my computer had a complete failure in june so i bought an eeepc to tie me over for a couple of weeks and haven't stopped using it :P
<turtle_> began using xubuntu as my mates are using ubuntu on their machines
<mk500> cool! I've been looking at netbooks; I'm leaning toward the HP mini due to the keyboard
<turtle_> if you have money to splash around then you can go for the higher end ones
<turtle_> i bought an eeepc because it was the cheapest at 288$
<mk500> yeah, I'm waiting for a sale
<turtle_> and while it isn't the best, for 288 I can't complain
<mk500> best price I've seen on the HP is $279 USD
<turtle_> oh ok
<turtle_> well all my machines that have failed have been hp's
<turtle_> so I wont ever go back
<mk500> I think the eeepc is perfect except for the keyboard....and all in all I would likely get used to it I guess
<mk500> I should probably just get the eeepc
<mk500> I see them on sale here for $189 USD sometimes
<mk500> I want one with 16GB SSD preferably so that it is silent and no moving parts
<turtle_> yeah I have 8gb ssd
<turtle_> am going to source a 16gb to dual boot windoze for gaming
<turtle_> my experience with gaming on linux so far has been nothing short of frustrating
<mk500> yeah, windows owns gaming for sure
<turtle_> if you are going to get a eeepc unless you get a 701 for a steal price, go with the 900
<mk500> although, to be honest, consoles own gaming
<turtle_> they have the bigger keyboards for typing
<mk500> oh, I didn't realize the keyboard was bigger; maybe that would solve my one complaint
<turtle_> yeah consoles do but they are prohibitably (sp?) expensive these days
<mk500> the HP has a really nice keyboard; but that's the only reason
<turtle_> yeah the 900 has a standard keyboard
<mk500> yeah, console prices have gotten pretty crazy
<turtle_> the 1000 I reckon are notebooks as they are becoming too big to be considered an ultra portable netbook
<mk500> yeah, exactly.....and I have a notebook now
<mk500> my brother gave me this Inspiron Dell from 2001
<mk500> but it's pretty decent for xubuntu
<mk500> P III 850Mhz
<mk500> it's just not very portable
<mk500> and for the price of a newer battery I could almost get an eeepc :-)
<turtle_> lol true :)
<turtle_> and an eeepc 701 running xubuntu is just like having a proper desktop anyway :)
<turtle_> the great thing about them being so cheap is lots of people use them too, so support is very good
<mk500> very true....they really started the netbook revolution
<psycho_oreos> I sorta doubt that, have a look at things like olpc
<turtle_> well I don't know if they started it, but they certainly injected a truckload of interest with their budget machines
<mk500> that's a good point; without olpc, I doubt Intel would have pushed to develop the chipset that runs all these netbooks...but the olpc never really was a consumer product
<turtle_> they sold millions of them in the first year
<mk500> so I guess it's like Apple....eeepc was the first to actually SELL the technology :-)
<mk500> like Apple was the first to actually SELL something with a GUI (although Xerox invented it)
<psycho_oreos> heh that's a funny thing, because olpc was never really intended for first or second world, it was only to be running in limited production runs which made it awkward for consumers of first or second world to obtain such device
<mk500> yup...that and the fact that much of it was specifically designed to not be very useful for adults (to reduce instance of theft)
<psycho_oreos> that makes me think of that movie, pirates of the silicon valley.. xerox did invent the gui but it never took off because it was deemed odd at the time, meh
<psycho_oreos> didn't think about that point
<psycho_oreos> it was more of those really budget processors that would otherwise be found on thin clients or maybe even cpe router equipment
<mk500> so Xerox invents, Apple brings to market, and Microsoft figures out how to mass produce
<psycho_oreos> there was a specific wikipedia page about it :) more specifically into how they somehow stole off each other and that xerox invented
<mk500> of course...Xerox asked Jobs to come on the tour of their facility....and demonstrated the GUI too him; along with some other cool stuff (Ethernet, as I recall)....they didn't really know what to do with it
<mk500> I don't think anyone at Xerox ever got very angry at Apple about it
<mk500> Microsoft was a bit more brash in their theft.....but that's kind of their whole thing
<mk500> have a good friend right now in a lawsuit with Microsoft actually
<mk500> not sure they ever really created anything themselves ;-)
<mk500> [sorry for the OT]
<turtle_> I don't know; I was a Microsoft patriot until I discovered Synaptic
<turtle_> now I'm like; f**k Microsoft :-)
<turtle_> as much as I've enjoyed going cold-turkey for the last 3 months, dual booting prospect is looming closer for gaming
<turtle_> but I don't think there is anything special they do for gaming, it's just the producers seem to only use that OS
<mk500> that's the one remaining legitimate use for Windows; in my opinion
<turtle_> has anyone had any success with gaming under xubuntu?
<mk500> Solitaire!!! :-)
<mk500> the real question is what games you want to play....that will dictate your OS
<mk500> there's stuff like Wine
<mk500> but it's pretty limited
<turtle_> lol solitaire
<turtle_> lbreakout ftw
<mk500> I had to replace a flaky DVD player; so just got a PS3.....really great for playing movies, and should handle whatever gaming I want to do for the next 7 years or so ($299 is finally getting reasonable....less than I paid for the old DVD player)
<turtle_> $98 for external dvd drive for my eeepc :P
<mk500> hehee, true
<turtle_> now looking into getting a tv tuner, apparently they're easy to set up under ubuntu (so I presumed, xubuntu)
<mk500> I've really loved using MythTV under various ubuntus
<mk500> it supports pretty much every tuner
<mk500> scheduling of recordings, etc.
<mk500> but I've only used the specialized distros (like MythBuntu)
<turtle_> http://eeepc.net/tv-tuner-now-works-with-linux-based-asus-eee-pc/
<turtle_> my basis is coming from Jeff's comment
<mk500> my only concern on the eeepc would be that a lot of what you get over the air these days is pretty processor intensive
<mk500> like over the air in US is ATSC....about 6GB MPEG2 file for 1 hour TV show
<mk500> I'm not sure how it will be and downsampling the video on the fly (to fit the smaller screen)
<turtle_> well apparently that one works fine
<turtle_> just not digital so well
<turtle_> but my main aim of it all anyway is to listen to radio
<mk500> what is the standard where you are? DVB-T?
<mk500> or are there still analog broadcasts? analog is the easiest for sure
<turtle_> there is still analog
<turtle_> digital is really only starting to take off now in australia
<mk500> that's a good thing
<mk500> as much fun as I have had playing around with HDTV......it's pretty bleeding edge for a lot of folks
<turtle_> analog is still way better in my situation though; because if you get a sketchy analog signal it is still watchable albeit fuzzy, whereas if digital gets a sketchy signal it wont display at all
<mk500> I spend a lot of time here in the US helping friends figure out how to recieve TV now that there is no more analog
<turtle_> and of course my lil eeepc can't handle hdtv :-P
<mk500> if AU is going the route of DVB-T and uses SDTV (basically DVD resolution) for more of the broadcasts...then your eeepc could work out nicely
<mk500> but that whole sketchy analog signal issue really is a problem for sure
<turtle_> yeah to be quite honest i haven't looked into the format that it is going as I haven't really cared until now
<turtle_> mk500: mtpaint seems to be exactly what i'm after
<mk500> excellent; I'm hackiing xorg.conf now...but will try it out after
<mk500> sounds useful
<turtle_> it's very handy, and if you read it's repo info, it's designed for a 200mhz cpu
<turtle_> so I can safely remove gimp
<mk500> that's a bunch of disk space too
<turtle_> exactly
<turtle_> which is important when you only have 8gb :P
<turtle_> and kpresenter is so much better than impress
<turtle_> might have to try out the whole koffice suite
<turtle_> it runs pretty fast too
<rahmu> hey guys i need help. im having problems with flash. I use Firefox and when I stream a video, the sound comes out OK but the image remains still. Plus my laptop overheats like crazy. I checked out the system monitor, turns out Firefox is using up to 60% of CPU. Any suggestions? (I run Jaunty)
<mk500> hehee; got my full resolution working.....that only took 2 hours.....gotta love xorg.conf
<turtle_> lol
<turtle_> you probably would of wasted those 2 hours anyway
<turtle_> sheesh removing impress has freed up 240mb
<turtle_> nope another 80mb
<turtle_> so make that 320
<MadsRH> Hi. Has anyone got time to help with some xubuntu screenshots?
<knome> jaunty or karmic?
<MadsRH> knome: Hi again :-D I don't know - it doesn't really matter (i think).
<knome> MadsRH, for what use would you like those?
<MadsRH> Add step by step screenshots for each OS on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<knome> MadsRH, iirc, brasero is the default for xubuntu also
<MadsRH> knome: I'm trying to get it up to date and add a little more beginner friendliness, but I'm not running Xubuntu
<knome> MadsRH, so the steps are basically similar
<knome> MadsRH, also i think you'd want a as-close-to-default-theme-as-possible screenshot?
<MadsRH> right
<MadsRH> knome: right, just thought it would wierd to show the Gnome menu, Ubuntu theme and so on
<tehlor> does anyone know where to find the current keys to the e17 repository?
<vinnl> tehlor, where's the repository?
<tehlor> vinnl: 1 sec
<tehlor> deb http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu edgy e17
<tehlor> deb-src http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu edgy e17
<vinnl> tehlor, where did you get that from? Mostly they'll list the keys there
<vinnl> tehlor, also, are you really using Xubuntu 6.10?
<tehlor> yeah, the keys where listed but can't be found
<tehlor> and indeed, 6.10
<vinnl> It looks like the repo doesn't exist anymore either, probably because 6.10 is so old (it isn't even supported anymore by Ubuntu itself)
<tehlor> oh well. i fear updates
<tehlor> maybe this old thing can handle one more
<vinnl> I can't imagine how running an unsupported system is less likely to get you into trouble ;-)
<vinnl> If you fear updates you better run an LTS version, like 8.04
<tehlor> i'll have to look at the specs and make sure i can handle such a beast. maybe i'll jump all the way to 9.04
<vinnl> Hmm, well, 9.04 will be outdated sooner than 8.04, I think
<vinnl> I'm not sure how long version 6.06 is supported, but it still is right now I believe, which is better than 6.10 ;-)
<tehlor> hah. i need to bone up on the versioning system too ;-)
<vinnl> Hmm, yeah well, 6.10 is newer but not supported as long as 6.06 was :)
<ptframe> hi there
<ptframe> how can i test if my audio works?
<vinnl> ptframe, you can try to play an audio file from the Examples folder
<vinnl> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ptframe> well ya, but it's a brand new pc, don't have any audio files, is there any audio files in xubuntu cd itself?
<vinnl> ptframe, yes, as I said, the Examples folder
<vinnl> If it's not in your desktop, see /usr/share/example-content
<ptframe> vinnl, it's not there!!
<vinnl> Hmm, not sure if it's on an installed system
<ptframe> it's not installed
<vinnl> I think you can install the example-content package
<vinnl> Hmmm
<vinnl> ptframe, which version?
<ptframe> I booted from it live
<ptframe> 9.04
<vinnl> !example-content
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about example-content
<vinnl> !examples
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about examples
<vinnl> ptframe, hmm, you could open Applications->System->Synaptic Package Manager and install example-content, if you've confiugred your network connection
<vinnl> But if so, you can also just download an audio file, of course
<vinnl> I got to go, try http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tromboon-sample.ogg
<vinnl> Bye
<ptframe> ok
<ptframe> I found an audio file, which player can play it?
<ptframe> ok it's working
<ptframe> see ya
<kbmaniac_> After a power cut, xubuntu desktop and panels do not respond to right clicking, any ideas ?
<kbmaniac_> plus I lost the application menu and a few other panel icons
<vinnl> kbmaniac, have you tried rebooting? You never know ;-)
<kbmaniac_> many times, + dpkg-reconfigure on several packages
<kbmaniac_> sorted :), by freak coincidence the power cut happened at the same time my mouse button died !!!
<vinnl> Haha xD
<kbmaniac_> It was not till I booted to XP to see if a mp4 will play on media player and I realised ... no right click
<kbmaniac_> ..oh and no it doesn't, does media player actually manage to play any format !
<vinnl> Don't you have to download a codec or something?
<kbmaniac_> think so, problem is I have a mp4 movie I need to send to a company as part of a complaint, I don't think they are very tech savvy
<vinnl> Send VLC along with it ;-)
<kbmaniac_> So I have trief transcodeing it via ffmpeg to various formats, zip success
<kbmaniac_> rather send a xubuntu disk ;)
<vinnl> :)
<vinnl> I must say, it's very cool Firefox 3.5 can now play Ogg, so you can send those files and tell people to play it in Firefox :)
<kbmaniac_> might be an idea, but I bet they are running IE, there website has been down for weeks, there is no hope
<vinnl> :(
<Joker_-_> Help! Just installed Jaunty (Xubuntu) on a friend's computer (for the second time). Everything goes fine untill I reboot after updating. It looks like something goes wrong during the update as when XFCE loads, nothing happens. Xorg starts, I get a blue screen (background), the mouse cursor, but thats it. It doesnt do anything more and stayes there. Computer isnt loading or anything (I waited for 3 hours) and the consoles works fine. I tryed re-installing b
<vinnl> Joker_-_, there's also no wallpaper?
<Joker_-_> vinnl: nope
<Joker_-_> I just tryed to stop gdm trough console and checker .xfce-errors file in user's directory
<Joker_-_> it says there is no xfce-misc on display 0:0
<Joker_-_> don't know if it means much tho.
<Joker_-_> then tryed to start xfce manually (startx) and the computer locked.
<knome> Joker_-_, removing ~/.cache should help, but it might be a one-off ease only.
<Joker_-_> knome: yeah well I can try that... Imma install sshd first to see if the computer does lock or if it's just the keyboard/mouse that stops responding
<Joker_-_> knome: removing the cahe didnt heled
<Joker_-_> helped
<knome> right.
<Joker_-_> and the computer doesnt lock, it's just the keyboard, mouse and screen that doesnt do anything
<Joker_-_> ssh still works
<Joker_-_> cpu at 0% so nothing is loading
<Joker_-_> no ideas
<Joker_-_> ?
<Joker_-_> I'm kinda stuck here
<knome> hmhm.
<Joker_-_> I'm killing things but I can't get the screen back
<Joker_-_> what's the minimum to keep in the user's directory for the desktop to load as a fresh install?
<Joker_-_> a fresh ubuntu install that it
<Joker_-_> *is
<knome> remove anything starting with a .
<Joker_-_> lets say I remove everything?
<knome> should be ok as well.
<knome> *should* :)
<Joker_-_> let's reboot that...
<Joker_-_> nope, same thing
<Joker_-_> oHHh
<Joker_-_> no it loaded
<Joker_-_> took forever but it did
<Joker_-_> let's reboot and see...
<Joker_-_> same stuff in ~/.xsession-errors but it's now getting to the desktop and everything looks fine
<Joker_-_> strange, but as along as it works...
<Joker_-_> thanks for the hints
<vinnl> \o/
<smogattack> Can I get a free copy of xubuntu? without shipping costs?
<vinnl> smogattack, unfortunately, no, though you might contact your Local User Group to see if they can set you up with something if it's really necessary
<knome> vinnl, ehm, actually
<knome> oh right.
<knome> nothing. nevermind. :)
<vinnl> :)
#xubuntu 2010-08-23
<anthony__> hey all looking for a little ubuntu installation help
<anthony__> im looking for*
<bazhang> ask a question then?
<anthony__> well im trying to download the 32bit ubuntu desktop edition but during the installation process it stops me at around 85% saying "checksums do not match. Do you want to Retry?"
<Salt> Anthony
<Salt> Have you checked the md5 hash?
<bazhang> !md5 | anthony__
<ubottu> anthony__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ARGGG>  [ http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls ] join for a live set
<Amel> I'm trying to make a custom made context menu item on xfce, how do I fetch the current folderpath? i tried --path and --working-directory
<brot> is there a way to get the panels of xfce appear on the second screen?
<Sysi_> dualhead? see panel settings
<roccity_> evening all
<lina_> ristretto dont rotate my photos permanently
<lina_>  is it his correct behavior?
<lina_> if I use convert command line it changes the photo but not the desktop thumb associated
<lina_> gimp does it correctly, but it is bored
<lina_> I expected xfce had a solution for simple rotation
<TheSheep> lina_: try phatch
<lina_> I am installing it
<lina_> but why ristretto don save the changes? it is annoying for me
<lina_> TheSheep: how use phatch fr rotate photos? I cannot find it
<Strashniq> hello, i need some help
<Strashniq> i want to run my xubuntu 9.04 disk - no result
<Strashniq> hello, is there anyone here?
<knome> !patience | Strashniq
<ubottu> Strashniq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Strashniq> knome i have this problem for several days - i was patient
<Strashniq> was
<Strashniq> now i`m not
<Strashniq> so i need help, as far as i know this irc channel is to help people like me
<knome> that's true, but not being patient doesn't make it any faster
<knome> have you checked for the cd integrity?
<Strashniq> yes
<Strashniq> md5 is ok
<Strashniq> burning prosess - all ok
<Strashniq> so the question is i select F4 before install - then i got only a picture that is half on top of the screen and other half on bottom
<knome> have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Strashniq> i said first think i select is F4 safe graphics
<Strashniq> *thing
<Strashniq> although i misstyped it on the first sentense
<knome> Strashniq, so would you like to install xubuntu, or run the live-cd?
<Strashniq> i tried both
<knome> what do you want to do?
<Strashniq> it always show the picture split and after 2-3 min -no result
<Strashniq> i want to make it run
<Strashniq> and after that to install it
<knome> have you tried the alternative cd, which misses the live mode though, but might be better for your pc for installing?
<Strashniq> once i put ubuntu 8.10 on my Laptop - it worked
<Strashniq> I used both alternative and desktop
<Strashniq> i tried the 9-th version and the 10.04
<Strashniq> well do you have any idea what to do , knome ?
<knome> Strashniq, how much ram do you have?
<Strashniq> 1024-128 for the VGA
<Strashniq> if i can run win7 i guess i can run the linux
<knome> okay.. no, i don't really know what's the problem then
<slow-motion> hi
<iRy> hi need help to get a firmware loaded on lucid?
<TheLimeRunner> Hello :)
<andyn> !hi | TheLimeRunner
<ubottu> TheLimeRunner: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TheLimeRunner> :)
<Ichat> ewh,  small question (i hope its small) ...  im installing  xubuntu 10.4  and while updating,  i notices that  a package  GVFS (gnome virtual file system)  is installed on my default install..   \
<knome> yes?
<Ichat> the strange thing however..  when i  browse to  smb:///   it doesn't work...
<Ichat> my question is ... how come there is (supposedly support for virtual file-systems,  (witch is beter than fuse) -  but no smb... where with gnome it does work (also based on gvfs)
<charlie-tca> because gnome installs more things
<Ichat> charlie-tca:  - many other things i hope,  the thing is,  i care to install xfce because overall its a fair deal sleeker than gnome is, - on a bit 'older'  (pentium 4  amd athlon xp )  hardware ...  but id hope to find a way to get back  SMB support back. with as little means as possible...
<charlie-tca> Not as easy to get in Xubuntu as Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ichat> so basicly,  - either use an smb browser like  pynetwork   stuff like that ... or use  Fuse  (wich has the nasty thing of not being able to update  'each' time you open the *folder*
<charlie-tca> whee! That was a fun disconnect, huh?
<Ichat> lol -  all cheers for the great IRCD :P
<italiancito> Hi!! a question.. can i  install xubuntu on a Ibook with a PowerPC with 800MHZ and 256 of Ram?? wich iso i have to download?
<italiancito> i reeeaalllllyyy need to install xubuntu... is somebody here????
<Ichat> italiancito:  -  in short,  NO  in long ...  find yourself a  linuxdistrib that supports PPC
<italiancito> @Ichat... wich one can u reccomend me
<Ichat> italiancito:  -  distrowatch MAY give you that anwser
<Ichat> since i dont have powerpc hardware.  i couldn't tell you if i wanted..
<charlie-tca> of course you can
<Ichat> also a google search for say  http://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/  - ubuntu is debian based - but dont expect debian to be as smooth as ubuntu
<charlie-tca> let me get the website for the ppc xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<charlie-tca> just a minute
<charlie-tca> Here is Xubuntu designed just for you - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<charlie-tca> italiancito: ^ ^ ^ for the ppc
<charlie-tca> Ichat: This is also the place to get a version of Xubuntu for the ps3
<Ichat> charlie-tca:  -  I stand corrected _ i never thought that it would come to a release :P being it only usable for the ps3 - or really old machintoshes
<charlie-tca> We try to support everyone we can...
<Ichat> charlie-tca:  btw.  sounds like my problems will be solved soon...
<charlie-tca> Great! That is good to know.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is light weight, but sometimes it takes more effort from the user to make things work
<Ichat> pcmanFM2  seems to suppot   gvfs-uri style ...    so xfce with thunnnar replaced -  COULD eventually do the trick...
<Ichat> but That means that PCmanFM should at least be a bit more stable (and packaged) before i can use it....  -  but its a start non the less
<charlie-tca> You can make it happen in Xfce with Thunar, too, but I can not remember the file names to install. :-(
<charlie-tca> pcmanfm should already be in the repositories. Search Synaptic Package Manager
<Ichat> a google search did not find anything other than   gvfs-fuse .. but the problem with fuse is is that its static,  so if a share gets added i cant browse it until the ubuntu box reboots (witch is about once every never.
<charlie-tca> We have version 0.5.2 in the repositories
<charlie-tca> Probably a later version in a PPA
<charlie-tca> but you can use sudo apt-get install pcmanfm to install it anytime
<Ichat> quite howto:    1 test@ubuntuTEST:~/Bureaublad$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lxde/ppa     2   apt-get upgrade    3    apt-get install pcmanfm     (it works)
<Ichat> (2 apt-get update     not upgrade )
<Ichat> it installs version  0.9 somthing.. -
<charlie-tca> yup. the ppa will be a newer version that the repositories
<Ichat> D*#$4+@#$  -  my mistake -  still not working it still doesn't refresh -  hope itll soon though, -  tommor ill just have to try nautilus.  sighs
<Ichat> tnx for the help anyways. -
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<pietime_> when i try to run xfce mixer, i get the following error message: GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<pietime_> could anyone help explain what that could be?
<pietime_> or how to fix it, rather
#xubuntu 2010-08-24
<goku4eternity> my login sound doesn't work un xubuntu 10.4
<goku4eternity> not sure why
<peter___> guys, I installed xubuntu 10.4 at home, and lan worked fine after install, then I gave the laptop to my sister, who tried it at her home, and the lan didnt work anymore. any ideas how that can be
<well_laid_lawn> peter___: is there a profile being used in the networkmanager with a diff nameserver ip?
<peter___> could be, im new to xubuntu so i dont know the commands to check that.. I did reboot with lan connected and try to delete the config files for it in my home folder
<peter___> I do know they are using a mac filter, but that should not affect lan right?
<well_laid_lawn> the metworkmanager should have an icon near the top right corner
<well_laid_lawn> *networkmanager
<peter___> yeah, there was an auto connect option there
<peter___> but this is a normal issue? because its not for an advanced user so if she needs to setup lan everytime she goes to another location xubuntu is not an option i guess
<well_laid_lawn> make a profile called sister and one called me or something
<peter___> yeah but i understand lan is not Plug and play in xubuntu? so she needs to do the config everytime she goes to another location
<well_laid_lawn> networkmanager is not something I know that much about - maybe someone will have some clues...
<peter___> ok, thanks for the help anyway :) do u know the command to check mac adress for wireless?
<well_laid_lawn> it should show in   ifconfig
<peter___> ty
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<YeahRight> what window manager is being used in ubuntu? (i know the desktop manager is gnome)
<Sysi> metacity/compiz (wrong channel)
<YeahRight> yeah sorry
<YeahRight> thanks though
<slow-motion> hi
<knome> hey, it seems like my ctrl and alt keys are switched head-to-head when using vbox 3.2 in xubuntu 10.04. any ideas why?
<Anom01y> hey guys anyone know how to set up shared printing in Jaunty ?
<Anom01y> I have 1 printer connected via usb to my computer and need it shared to another ubuntu box and a xp box
<jk_> AnomOly: do you have CUPS installed? Use your browser and enter http://localhost:631 to find out; if it's present you'll get a web page that's the CUPS control. If not you'll get a 404 message.
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> does smb know how to download videos to mp3 from youtube ? :)
<andyn> that's not really ubuntu related... there's a handful of websites that provide such services for free
<jcfp> Arpad2: there's youtube-dl - package is in universe.
<andyn> didn't know that
<Sysi> i'm using DownloadHelper addon in firefox
<Arpad2> jcfp: thx, after youtube-dl update it work fine again, google is trying to breake all downloads...,
<Arpad2> Sysi: i just use a commandline in the terminal:)
<Arpad2> andyn: i agree this was little off-topic, but thx folks!:)
<Arpad2> how can i find best possible driver for my monitor?
<Sysi> monitor? :D what graphics card do you have?
<Arpad2> intel graphics
<Arpad2> so its built in the motherboard
<Arpad2> i guess
<Arpad2> in win7 i can use the old CRT at 85Hz, while in xubuntu only at 75
<Arpad2> although I can choose 85Hz as well, but if I do so the output is only a black screen  :'(
<Sysi> new kernel from PPA *could* help
<Sysi> if you want extreme, xorg-beta-random-something-PPA
<Arpad2> but do you think that this lower refresh rate is due to the installed driver?
<Sysi> (luckily) i haven't played with CRTs
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> i will seek for help from #xfce as well :)
<charlie-tca> If it is intel, the driver is built into the kernel. You might be able to do something using /etc/X11/xorg.conf though
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> i look into that
<charlie-tca> Is there really much difference in images at 75 vs 85?
<Arpad2> theoretically its better for my eyes  :D
<charlie-tca> but, realistically, can you tell any difference?
<knome> charlie-tca, on CRT's, probably
<charlie-tca> I mean, I know 60 hurts my eyes, but 75 is okay
<TheSheep> 75 is not okay if you look at it whole day
<knome> charlie-tca, i'd say that is possible if you keep on looking at the monitor for long times, but maybe not visually
<charlie-tca> If I can get them up to 70, I am usually fine, 75 works better.
<Arpad2> so its worth to seek for 85 ?:)
<TheSheep> Arpad2: if you valu your eyes
<TheSheep> value
<charlie-tca> Depends on how long you are in front of the monitor, too
<Arpad2> ok
<knome> 60 works with my LCD's, or then there is something wrong with the way the configuration dialog shows the rate
<TheSheep> I once had a second hand professional monitor, it could go up to 160Hz in text mode, it was extra sharp
<Arpad2> thats meen i have to do some digging..
<TheSheep> knome: lcds work completely differently and this means something else for them
<knome> TheSheep, probably. there was no expression the discussion was only about CRT's, thgouh :)
<knome> *though
<TheSheep> yeah, if it's an lcd then any refresh rate works
<TheSheep> you may get blurry animations for slow reactions, though
<TheSheep> but it doesn't hurt eyes as much as flickering
<Sysi> compared to LCD, CRT always hurts eyes
 * charlie-tca thinks that is a true statement
<Arpad2> whats the file manager from terminal
<Arpad2> ?
<Sysi> err?
<Arpad2> so i dint have graphical desktop
<Arpad2> dont
<Sysi> cd, cp, ls, mv, etc.
<Arpad2> there is a program once smb showed me and i used it
<Arpad2> forgot the name
<charlie-tca> gnome-commander?  midnight-commander?  ??
<Arpad2> sth like that :)
<charlie-tca> smbc??
<charlie-tca> subcommander??
<charlie-tca> tuxcmd??
<Arpad2> like total-commander
<Arpad2> looked similar
<charlie-tca> I guess you have to pick names and try them. We don't know what you have installed
<Arpad2> i can istall any of them with sudo apt-get ?
<Sysi> all that are in repositories
<charlie-tca> yup. To install midnight-commander, the file is mc
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> ill try mc than:)
<Arpad2> than you!
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> mc worked
<Arpad2> without install
<Arpad2> now
<charlie-tca> That must have been it, then
<Arpad2> yes
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> now how can i edit lines in a program
<Arpad2> ?
<Arpad2> from tzermoinal
<Arpad2> i have to fix the refresh rate
<knome> !enter | Arpad2
<Sysi> nano is simple text editor
<ubottu> Arpad2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<charlie-tca> If it is in home, you can use "nano file-name"
<Arpad2> nano
<Arpad2> thats it!
<Arpad2> :)
<Sysi> manpages and apropos are handy
 * charlie-tca can never remember apropos
<knome> apropos apropos
 * charlie-tca thinks his brain is too old
<charlie-tca> knome: that only works when you can remember the word itself
<knome> ;)
<Sysi> i can't brain today, i has the dumb
<Arpad2> how to restart from terminal?
<Arpad2> thank you for helping me through the terminal stage:)
<charlie-tca> sudo reboot ?
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Arpad2> ok its over
<Arpad2> im on graphical now
<slow-motion> n8
<Sunderphon> Hey, just wondering how I'd go about changing the icon of a single file?
#xubuntu 2010-08-25
<Venim> anyone knwo how to get the wine menu working?
<Venim> i.e. "other"
<Venim> its full of stuff that i don't really have installed
<f1assistance> how would I join a Windows workgroup or access such?
<surgy> hey guys all of my bottons on my main panel are all the way to the left how do i fix this?
<surgy> actually how do i make a new panel i just quit all of them
<surgy> lol oop
<surgy> oops
<surgy> anyone?
<bazhang> reset them?
<surgy> i deleted all of my panels!
<surgy> lol how do i get one back?
<surgy> is there a way to reset them all to default?
<bazhang> you wish to reset them?
<surgy> yes please
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<surgy> ok how do i keep all of my icons from being cluttered at the left hand side of the panel?
<bazhang> did you reset them?
<surgy> yes i restarted the panel
<surgy> and i right click and move, but it wont let me move the icons anywhere i want
<surgy> oh i figured it out
<surgy> "expanding empty space"
<surgy> but how do i move my network monitor and volume control?
<surgy> ?
<surgy> there is no "move" option when rightclicked
<surgy> but how do i move my network monitor and volume control?
<x0d> xubuntu+hp mini 110+internal SD card reader = unrecognized =/
<well_laid_lawn> aren't they in the syten tray?
<x0d> everything else works fine, though
<x0d> anyone know what packages support sdcard readers?
<surgy> well_laid_lawn: they are on the main panel i want them to be off to the right
<surgy> nvm
<visitor1> sudo su does what?
<Sysi> opens root-terminal
<visitor1> its ok using?
<Sysi> depends what you're doing, i like to not write sudo all the time when using aptitude
<visitor1> ok, thanks Sysi
<Sysi> but if you copy stuff, you can mess things
<Sysi> (just properties but still)
 * dreamtraveler_ geia
<vince> Yo guys
<eino> I deleted X and I would like rTorrent to be started when I boot up, but when I boot, I need to login. is there any way to automate this so that after I press the power button of my computer, the torrents start without me having to touch it at all?
<well_laid_lawn> eino: there is a #rtorrent channel
<knome> eino, you need to bind a script/app to a runlevel earlier than logging in
<knome> eino, i don't know what/how, but runlevel is a good searchword :)
<well_laid_lawn> the rtorrent wiki has stuff about that
<eino> knome okay
<Guest59513> My browsers , firefox chrome, seamonkey, are running really slow on xubuntu 32 and 64 and ubuntu 32 and 64, any ideas?
<gddrew> can anyone help me? I'm having some trouble getting Xubuntu installed from Live CD.
<gddrew> Having lots of trouble installing Xubuntu.
<gddrew> Anyone here?
<greg294> Anyone here?
<gddrew> I need some Xubuntu help
<gddrew> Anyone?
<zerothis> _some_ of my opengl apps are painfully slow. have visual effects set to (*)none currently, compiz was working at full speed but then it quit <http://pastebin.com/7Rvt7WH7>
#xubuntu 2010-08-26
<zerothis> on karmic
<Jairun> So I was just flipping through themes on my new xubuntu 10.04 install when XFCE crashed and dumped me to the login screen. Any further attempts to login just result in me ending back at the login screen.
<Jairun> I'm thinking maybe one of the themes is corrupt/broken?
<charlie-tca> Can you use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to a tty?
<charlie-tca> you will need to delete the theme file from the system
<Jairun> I'm on a TTY now
<Jairun> screen/irssi/ also running an update
<Jairun> fumbling around with w3m since I didn't get links installed before I started updating
<Jairun> Problem is. I have no idea what theme I selected when it broke
<Jairun> I wasn't really paying attention to the names
<charlie-tca> It's okay. When done running updates, you go into /home/USER_NAME/.cache/sessions
<charlie-tca> delete any saved session
<Jairun> Okies, I'll give that a try
<charlie-tca> also check for any file called xfce4-splash???
<charlie-tca> delete that one too
<charlie-tca> then restart. You should be able to log in again
<charlie-tca> Most of the time, a theme called Balou is responsible for this issue
<Jairun> looks like there are some thunar-[gibberish] files in sessoin. about all I see
<charlie-tca> Delete those
<charlie-tca> You can also look in /home/USER_NAME/.config/xfce4 for anything to delete
<charlie-tca> It would probably be under xfwm4 in there
<Jairun> .config/xfwm4 is empty
<charlie-tca> that is a good thing :-)
<Jairun> So you mention balou seems to be causing this frequently. Any idea what's breaking?
<charlie-tca> no, I don't . Not even the developers seem to be able to pin it down
<Jairun> ah, goodie :)
<Jairun> so the clearing of the cache and whatnot is mostly voodo then :-p
<charlie-tca> It works
<Jairun> never said voodo doesn't work
<charlie-tca> It removes the parts making it not work
<charlie-tca> I have one more if needed.
<Jairun> I'm thinking about blowing away that theme as well.
<charlie-tca> It removes the saved theme that fails.
<Jairun> ah
<charlie-tca> I don't actually know if balou was responsible for your issue, but has been known to cause this issue.
<Jairun> alrighty. lets see what happens
<Jairun> no love
<Jairun> here's my ~/.xession-errors http://pastebin.com/jCvV7ENX
<charlie-tca> okay, got one more for you
<charlie-tca> delete the session in .cache again
<charlie-tca> then delete everything in .config/xfce4/xfconf/sfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> then delete .gconfd/saved_state
<charlie-tca> then reboot
<charlie-tca> uh, that should have been .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<Jairun> yeah figured
<Jairun> that's gonna blow away all my settings isn't it?
<charlie-tca> No, not until you delete everything in .cache
<charlie-tca> It will blow some away, but not everything.
<Jairun> cool
<Jairun> aight, lets try this
<Jairun> brb
<Jairun> that's the ticket :) Thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<frnknstn> How do I have it so that middle-clicking on a window gives that window focus?
<castor> hi
<castor> i have a problem with my ipod
<castor> It won't show up on my desktop. ideviceinfo shows all the info though
<well_laid_lawn> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<castor> i have libimobile and alot of other packages installed like xusbmud
<castor> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<castor> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<castor> well_laid_lawn: thanks for the info, but i already used that guide but it just won't work; i think i have installed all the right packages
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use an ipod so that's all I know :]
<castor> thanks anyway
<well_laid_lawn> does it show in   mount   in terminal?
<castor> yep
<castor> ideviceinfo gives all the info and says its connected
<castor> ow mount
<castor> 1 sec i'll check
<well_laid_lawn> so you can browse to it there's just no desktop icon?
<castor> no i cant browse. I only can see the info via ideviceinfo but it wont connect to rythymbox or any music program and it wont show up on the desktop
<castor> i dont know for sure if its listed in "mount"
<castor> what should i look for in the mount list ?
<well_laid_lawn> buggers me what an ipod shows up as
<castor> me too
<well_laid_lawn> paste it pls
<well_laid_lawn> I'm curious to see :]
<Sysi> *pastebin
<castor> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<castor> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<castor> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<castor> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<castor> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<castor> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<castor> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<castor> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<castor> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<castor> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<castor> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<castor> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<castor> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<castor> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/timh/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=timh)
<well_laid_lawn> sorry Sysi
<castor> it seems (x)ubuntu should support Ipod right out of the box but i have alot of difficulties with it :P
<well_laid_lawn> is it an older model?
<castor> nope
<castor> its a ipod toutch
<well_laid_lawn> k
<castor> e few months old
<castor> *pastebin
<castor> whats pastebin ?
<well_laid_lawn> you did check   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone ?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> !pastebin
<well_laid_lawn> same thing :]
<Sysi> /topic
<castor> yea i have checked the iphone help
<well_laid_lawn> k
<castor> i used that help page to install
<castor> and i did everyting
<castor> and some other tutorials as well
<castor> there is something i'm not doing right but i don't know what
<well_laid_lawn> makes me yhink h/ware then - is there another cable you can try ?
<castor> yeah i tried
<castor> and the ipod makes a sound like its connected to the computer
<castor> and all other external devices like USB sticks do work
<castor> i only did not try another ipod yet
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<castor> but i think thats not the problem since the system can see my ipod with ideviceinfo and says it's connected
<castor> anyone else has any knowledge about (x)ubuntu and ipods ?
<castor>  anyone else has any knowledge about (x)ubuntu and ipods ?
<knome> !patience | castor
<ubottu> castor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<castor> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
 * dreamtraveler geia
<knome> leoquant, i saw you were approved to the xubuntu artwork team. would you mind to join #xubuntu-devel and tell about your plans to contribute?
<mr_pouit> yeah, I'd be interested also, at least to know who I'll have to ping for the artwork next time :O
<mr_pouit> s/:O/:P/
<lxmark> Hi,
<lxmark> I  just installed xubuntu the other day on my Toshiba laptop U505-S2950.  I have fount that the fan doesn't run when the machine warms up.  How do I reset the fan temperature activation points so that it will come on.
<Sysi> it should be in BIOS menu
<lxmark> I would have thought so, I haven't checked there.  My reason for this is that I also run opensuse on this computer and it starts the fan up pretty much right away.  The xubuntu doesn't do so, ever.  I have read in the Opensuse stuff how temperature activation points are controlled from somewhere in config files, so I thought that it might be the same in xubuntu.  But being new to the system, I don't know where they are.
<lxmark_> I noticed that during the installation of xubuntu there was a package that was automatically installed that was something like ASUS laptop temperature control.  I had assumed that this was the program that would provide the temperature control scheme.
<jk_> I'm running Lucid on three machines; two of them have the "applications" menu that I'm familiar with from Hardy, but this one has a very different menu. Where is the configuration file that controls this?
<TheSheep> jk_: what do you mean by different?
<jk_> TheSheep, This one has lines at the top for Terminal, File Manager, and Browser, with Ubuntu Software Center moved from the top down to the System submenu. It also has about five times as many entries.
<jk_> That "five times" is for the Settings submenu.
<nephy> hey , how do i change de screen resolution ?
<mekyla> hey - strange problem.  just installed xubuntu (10.04).  after i update / dist-upgrade, the mouse cursor has disappeared (though it works in the login area).
<mekyla> hrm, just did ctl-alt-del and then typed in password and it came back.
<mekyla> well, i can live with that for now :) cheers.
#xubuntu 2010-08-27
<zealiod> I'd like to build a distro for myself that just runs stripped down gnome (no games, or tools) and firefox.... can this be done?
<ridin> yes
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi... I am trying to get a webcam to function with Xubuntu
<David-A> MalfermitaKodo: I dont think I can help, but if you tell what webcam, what computer, and shortly what you have tried and how it fails, maybe a bell rings somewhere.
<MalfermitaKodo> David-A: I wanted but was distracted by a path to google... which was futile...
<MalfermitaKodo> It is an antedeluvian Logitech webcam...
<MalfermitaKodo> apparently a quickcam Messenger if lsusb is trusted
<MalfermitaKodo> Something is happening when I plug it in and the quickcam_messenger module is loaded
<MalfermitaKodo> the video-devices are created
<MalfermitaKodo> but there is no... reaction of the programs
<MalfermitaKodo> cheese just tries and tries finding it
<xubuntu956> hi there
<xubuntu140> hello
<xubuntu140> hi?
<profus2> good morning @all
<profus2> can i install f-spot photo manager in xubuntu environment?
<pleia2> yep, I use it all the time :)
<profus2> because its designed for gnome desktop environment
<pleia2> it runs fine
<profus2> how does this interact?
<pleia2> interact?
<profus2> mmh
<profus2> i am not a native speaker
<pleia2> I've never used it in Gnome, so I don't know how it's supposed to
<profus2> no, the basic question is: will a program designed for gnome dektop run automatically in an xfce environment?
<pleia2> yes
<well_laid_lawn> gnome is gtk based and so is xfce
<well_laid_lawn> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<profus2> ok, thx for the explanation
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<profus2> one more question about f-spot: does importing files mean that f-spot will copy files from one place to another or will it just index the files?
<profus2> i have dual boot installation and photo files should not be touched where there are now
<well_laid_lawn> I doubt it would move them - prob just makes a database of them
<profus2> is thanking everybody for their help and have a nice day :-)
<somaye> hi
<somaye> hi
<nicofs> Can someone help me set my fan/cpu speed?
<Rodrigo> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hello | Rodrigo
<ubottu> Rodrigo: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Rodrigo> i installed xubuntu on my PC: Pentium 3 900mhz 256mb
<Rodrigo> with nvidia geforce 2 mx
<Rodrigo> but it's not very fluent :s
<Sysi> nothing is very fluent on that kinda machine, but you could try lubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Rodrigo> ah cool
<Rodrigo> that's a cool project!
<Rodrigo> i'm gonna check this out but what if it was the nvidia driver?
<Sysi> i think it's about ram
<Sysi> if graphics driver is bad, it's *very* slow or no graphics at all
<Rodrigo> yeah maybe, i'm gonna download lubuntu
<Rodrigo> i hope it's stable
<Sysi> just install lubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> as in, you can see the windows being drawn
<Sysi> my irssi window lagged with centos default nvidia driver
<Rodrigo> thx Sysi, bye
<Rodrigo> re
<jst> Hey, guys.  How come Ubuntu and Kubuntu have 10.04.1, but Xubuntu doesn't? :)
<Pres-Gas> jst, I am using Xubu and byobu is saying 10.04.1...
<Pres-Gas> jst, try this command from a terminal: lsb_release -a
<charlie-tca> jst: because Xubuntu is not an official distribution by canonical.
<charlie-tca> However, upgrading 10.04 with all the updates is all 10.04.1 is. It is the cd with those updates included.
<Sysi> since what we haven't been official?
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh...Install media
<jst> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<jst> Yeah, just seems like there'd be a lot less downloading if I could download 10.04.1 instead of 10.04 and updating for minutes/hours on some of these slower machines. :)
<charlie-tca> We have always been an unsupported dirivative
<charlie-tca> My mistake, we are an official, unsupported distribution
 * charlie-tca thinks ENGLISH got in the way
<Sysi> ah
 * Pres-Gas runs "sudo aptitude install language-support-en" on charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Pres-Gas> de nada, charlie-tca
<Pres-Gas> :P
<charlie-tca> anyway, what I said still applies. We don't get updated cd images of 10.04
<zerothis> 'm having a problems with _some_ OpenGL apps crashing (that did not before). I'm on xubuntu karmic (because later versions do not work), using intel 2.4 drivers (because later versions...). <http://pastebin.com/T1dd68v7>
<KE1HA> zerothis:  are you using the i915 BIOS hack ? the i855 has lots fo trouble,s but there's several work arounds for it: http://915resolution.mango-lang.org/
<zerothis> I have a Compaq Presario M2000us if that matters. not heard of that hack until now, thank you. is it possible to have Xserver 6.8.2 on my system (currently have 1.6.5)? wait, it says the hack will be incorporated in an upcoming xorg release? that was in 2007. maybe I do have it. perhaps I should use the 855 hack its based on (if I'm not?)?
<KE1HA> zerothis:  There's several problems with i855, mostly do do with Intel outsourcing a series of chipsets, and it was a driver restriction at one point. Here's another i855 resouce that solves some of the initial problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<KE1HA> zerothis:  the i915 hack / module is in the latest Kernels, and is compatible with the latest version of X-Org. Still, some users needed to enact work arounds at install to get the final product installed.
<zerothis> I tried the freezes fix already, ppa:glasen/intel-driver never connects for me, so I can't download from it
<KE1HA> zerothis:  Also, I've found that using the ALT-ISO, which uses the ncurses debian-install v.s. the Ubiquity Installs also gets around the installation freezes.
<zerothis> strangely, both the lucid DESKTOP and ALT CDs froze for lucid. I put the drive in a desktop and used unetbootin to successfully make a bootable installation. but it wouldn't boot on my laptop, froze after the "xubuntu" logo. jaunty froze as well with this method, only intrepid and karmic would boot
<zerothis> Maverick kernel? havn't tried that yet. are 855 cards blacklisted in Maverick's xorg? Proprietary drivers for intel now?
<KE1HA> zerothis:  Im not sure about maverick. You could also try using no acpi and i915=nomodet=0 with the ALT ISO
<johnny_> !XChat
<psycho_oreos> !xchat
<psycho_oreos> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<johnny_> Thanks for the tip psycho-oreos!
<psycho_oreos> no worries
#xubuntu 2010-08-28
<Ichat> hi,  is there any information on when  or iff  thunar 1.1 will be add to  xubuntu 10.4 updates (or proposed) ...
<charlie-tca> thunar 1.1 is not stable, it is still in development. It isn't even in maverick yet
<charlie-tca> When it gets into the latest version, we can look at backporting it.
<Ichat> well i thought  10.4 being an LTS and all i figured at least a mayor upgrade to the file manager  would have some priority?    so when said that it would be backported it is something that i dont understand..  i mean like a major (remote file system added to thunar) is a bigg deal. and 10.4 a big release.   not that i wouldn't  do the work of installing it from a dev ppa (or whatever way i...
<Ichat> ...can get my hands on).   i just wondered thats all
<Ichat> for now i installed it today after a really helpfull tip :P ubuntu rocks for getting tips.....   i dont have any problems (finaly :D)
<Merritt> Having a strange problem. Just got a new KVM, it is hooked up to a Ubuntu machine, and a Xubuntu machine. Manual states switching hotkey is Scroll Lock + Scroll Lock, but this does not work - googling reveals this to be a common problem with Unixes and this KVM, however many say Num Lock + Num Lock works, it works to switch from Ubuntu TO Xubuntu, however nothing so far will work to switch the other way. Any one have any insight?
<ds928> Hello, I have a quick question, how do you change the login screen for 10.04 ?
<ds928> lucid lynx
<ds928> i want to customize the login screen
<monttyle> New xubuntu install.  After some updates, the broadcom-sta driver at least loaded.  But now, wifi-radar just shows "aquiring ip address" forever, and iwconfig doesn't even say it's associated.
<ds928> why are you using sta?
<ds928> what network card do you have?
<monttyle> I'm using STA because I've got a broadcom card, and the open-source drivers have never worked for any hardware I've ever owned, at all, ever.  It's a BCM4322.
<ds928> really, i'm using B43, i've had the reverse experience with sta
<ds928> sta has never worked or worked really badly
<ds928> i've found B43 to work really well
<ds928> i'm using an inspiron E1505 (DELL)
<psycho_oreos> monttyle, the open drivers aren't available for that chipset because broadcom is an ignorant company
<ds928> ya, uses fwcutter
<monttyle> I'm no friend of theirs, believe me, but the broadcom driver in my experience *has* *worked*.
<ds928> some laptops will actually have a function key or switch to turn off your wireless card
<ds928> are you sure the wireless card is on?
<monttyle> and the only cards supported by b43 pretty much aren't manufactured any more, I think.  Yep, it does, and it's not.
<monttyle> What makes me scratch my head is why wifi radar is trying to get DHCP when it's not even associated.
<psycho_oreos> umm no, b43 supports bcm4315 which is still manufactured
<monttyle> I stand corrected then.
<ds928> b43 supports bcm43xx
<psycho_oreos> that's untrue
<monttyle> nope.
<monttyle> none of the N chipsets are supported.
<monttyle> I'm not here to argue the technicalities though.  I'm just here to get wifi working.
<psycho_oreos> b43 only supports a little more than a handful of broadcom chipsets, it doesn't support broadcom usb (rndis_wlan handles that) more information can be acquired here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<psycho_oreos> you should probably email broadcom for support :) afterall you're using their proprietary driver
<ds928> man, you really can't change the login screen in 10.04 ?
<ds928> i see it logged as an idea, why'd they remove that?
<ds928> slim and gdm themes doesn't work.
<monttyle> okay, so 'iwscan list' even returns invalid argument.  When that happens broadcom's usually been broken by a kernel upgrade...
<monttyle> ...okay, what the hell.  xubuntu can't even turn the machine off.
<KE1HA> Just FYI, I had the same issue, BCM4312 in my HP-2133 netbook. Tried the B43XX, no joy, selected STA, which specifically called out the 4312 Card, fired right up, added my WPA info, and it connected.STA
<psycho_oreos> you meant bcm4315 (bcm4312 lp-phy) and you need b43 (which comes as per standard in linux kernel as of 2.6.26). For it to work you need the proprietary firmware to be extracted into the right place and be using at the very least 10.04 (use linux-backports would be beneficial as well).. and possibly you need some kernel hacks such as enabling PIO mode
<psycho_oreos> alas this isn't the fault of b43 its the broadcom's fault.. had they decided to play nice with the linux community, none of you broadcrap owners have to suffer but no they decided to be blatantly ignorant despite the various projects which were targeting against them. What made it worse was users's stubborn-ness.. once you have broadcrap chipset which is unsupported under linux most of you wouldn't even bother switching/selling so instead you're support
<psycho_oreos> ing broadcom and its ignorant decisions in hindsight
<kangarooo> whats the name of xubuntu login promt window?
<kangarooo> i hav bug in it
<Sysi> gdm?
<kangarooo> xfce
<kangarooo> for xubuntu whitch comes asking witvch user i want to log in
<kangarooo> its called gdm ? so i ubuntu-bug gdm?
<Sysi> login window used in xubuntu is gdm
<Sysi> !gdm
<kangarooo> aah ok then im reporting bug for gdm
<Sysi> ubottu, you sometimes just suck
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kangarooo> ah is bug 235 info ubotu posting working again>?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235 in Baz (deprecated) "The test framework's copy_tree doesn't work with set-v on." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235
<kangarooo> good
<drbatman> hola
<drbatman> hay españoles en el canal?
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zerothis> so, I fix all my opengl problems by running the latest meekrat kernel. no I can't see my X cursor. any game or app with its own cursor works. I currently have neko chasing my invisible cursor. this is not very accurate however.
<zerothis> I'm running karmic
<bazhang> zerothis, thats not supported
<Sysi> karmic EOL isn't yet afaik?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Karmic is eol 11.04
<bazhang> meerkat and karmic is not supported like that
<bazhang> 10.10 kernel in karmic
<charlie-tca> 9.10 with the merkat kernel is probably an issue by itself
<charlie-tca> bazhang is correct.
<zerothis> charlie: it was one of the suggestions to fix opengl problems when using an intel 855G card
<zerothis> its in the ubuntu documentation
<bazhang> got a link?
<charlie-tca> Have you tried changing the themes or cursor?
<charlie-tca> Sometimes the theme makes a difference.
<zerothis> changed themes, changed cursors, individually installed and tried every karmic package that does anything to cursors. I can only assume they work and the different cursors are all invisible
<zerothis> its there because xeyes and oneko and such all follow it
<Sysi> have you thought updating to 10.04?
<zerothis> sysi: yes, I've considered it. if I can't get a reasonable cursor I'll image my drive and install meekrat, gut the daily iso all ready to burn
<Sysi> (*meerkat)
<zerothis> sysi: yes, I'm trying not to trigger bots to scold me about #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> we're not bots.
<bazhang> I only noticed because you crossposted.
<Sysi> i have 2.6.35 kernel working nicely on two lucid machines
<zerothis> sysi: oh, update to _10.04_, no. 10.04 won't install or boot, because of my 855 card it seems.
<Sysi> oh, "great"
<Sysi> IMO keeping 2.6.32 kernel is a bit stupid
<zerothis> stranger still, through VNC I can see my cursor, including the fancy theme cursors
<zerothis> sysi: what's wrong with .32 ?
<Sysi> intel drivers :D
<zerothis> ah, well in that case I'll have to agree with you
<twig> is any one familiar with large samba file transfers having issues?
#xubuntu 2010-08-29
<monttyle> Hi, how do I start sshd from the livecd.
<monttyle> 'apt-get install sshd' just gives me 'cannot find sshd' but I'm definitely on the network.
<knome> you want to start an ssh server? try installing openssh-server
<mr_pouit> try openssh-server instead of sshd
<mr_pouit> meh ;)
<knome> mr_pouit, ;)
<monttyle> Thanks
<monttyle> And it works.  Thanks again.
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> on startup, before logging in i have a message that asks for skipping (press S) or manual (press M) mounting. how can I fix that this message dont appear?
<KE1HA> !pastebinit > KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<Sysi> !investigation > KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<Sysi> :)
<Arpad2> on startup, before logging in i have a message that asks for skipping (press S) or manual (press M) mounting. how can I fix that this message not to appear?
<KE1HA> Sysi:  was looking fer a good image-pastebinit :-) found one.
<Sysi> Arpad2: sounds like fstab-issue, is there other messages?
<Arpad2> when I press S aftzer the logging in screen shows
<Arpad2> it offers also to wait without pressing ath
<Arpad2> amugy nézem tönn mint 10 éves a gép amit vettem :(
<Tux^> Hi, All, i have downloaded 10.10 alpha 3 iso and mdm check is fine
<Tux^> everything is going fine
<Tux^> except the mouse
<Tux^> i am not able to see the mouse !
<Sysi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tux^> any idea what needs to be done ?
<Tux^> ok
<Tux^> thanks
<Tux^> sorry
<Herix> Hi all
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Herix> So, I have this list of users to choose from on starting a session. Is there a way to hide the technical users (those who exist for the sole purpose to run a daemon and the like) ?
<Sysi> at least if you remove entire list.. i think there's option for that in system → login screen
<Herix> thxx Sysi :)
<dreamtraveler> rs
<vpa> Hello. I need to find out how to reset the window manager settings in Xubuntu.
<vpa> This is what happened: I was testing different window styles in a fresh Xubuntu installation when, as I selected the "Xfce" style, I got thrown out back to the login screen... and it wouldn't let me in!   Well, by typing Ctrl-Alt-F2 I was able to log in in text mode, but it seems that I have to find out a way to reset the window manager settings before getting logged in with the windowing system working.
<Sysi> rm .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml
<vpa> Thanks, I'll try that!
<vpa> (help
<heysuess> Hey, can anyone tell me how to make the keys crtl, alt, prnt scrn take a screenshot on xubuntu?
<Sysi> heysuess: settings → somethingAboutKeymap → hotkeys
<Sysi> add new, command is: xfce4-screenshooter --fullscreen
<Sysi> sorry for bad translations for navigating menu, hopefully you find out what to do
<heysuess> Yes thank you for your help
<vpa> Sysi: For the record, the xfwm problem that I reported some time (an hour?) ago was caused by the theme "Wildbush", not "Xfce". I guess I should report the problem into some official bug tracker.
<Sysi> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vpa> Thanks... Umm, I wonder what package those window manager settings belong to.
<vpa> yes, it could be xfwm4-themes...
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> vpa: that is reported already
<vpa> Regarding the looks of Xubuntu: Is there any way to change the black color of the panels to something else?  xfwm themes seem not to affect the panels.
<Sysi> settings → appearance
<vpa> Thanks, now I got it.
<Sysi> gtk- vs. xfwm -theme
<vpa> Sysi: I changed the themes under xfwm-related settings...
<retardent> hi
<retardent> just installed xubuntu, need a little help?
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<retardent> ok /noob
<retardent> well I have restarted my computer with xubuntu 10.04 installed and logged in and the bar at the top and bottom of the desktop are not showing
<VanessaE> Is there a way to get xfce's mixer to *not* show some devices in its drop down menu?  Some of them are making the window ridiculously wide
<retardent> how can I remedy that?
<charlie-tca> !panels | retardent
<ubottu> retardent: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<retardent> !panels
<Sysi> no need to repeat
<retardent> ok that was easy thanks, why did they disappear in the first place though?
<charlie-tca> something went wrong :-(
<slow-motion> n8
<vpa> Is there some way to make Xubuntu show the application icon in the top-left corner of its window?  Like the orange fox in Firefox window?
<Sysi> window manager settings, some button does it, maybe vary depending on theme
<vpa> Thanks, it indeeds depends on theme -- I should have tried some more. Thanks, Sysi, you have been greatly helpful to me tonight. Bye...
<Dekkard> try right clicking on the icon and clicking on move
#xubuntu 2011-08-22
<hylian> xfce doesn't power down or reboot, it just logs out, please help...
<Olbi> hello
<Olbi> I have question, some ppl on xfce mailing list said that xubuntu doesn't have newest packages, f.e. Thunar or patch gvfs problem
<Olbi> Is there some1 who could do packages for it?
<knome> there is newer packages in oneiric.
<knome> of course, it's not possible to keep up day-to-day, as we're releasing a new version only every 6 months
<knome> most of the critical bugs should be fixed in stable release updates, too, for older versions
<Olbi> but in oneiric will be same Xfce 4.8.x so why it is problem to get update of current line?
<knome> 4.10 is not stable
<Olbi> but i mean 4.8.x, not next line :)
<Sysi> little packagers, only one? and he has life too
<knome> i do think mrhas uploaded the most sensible and most recent xfce in xubuntu
<knome> s/mrhas/mr_pouit has/
<Sysi> file a bug if there's problem that is fixed in newer version
<Alan> <3 the greybird theme....
<Alan> Especially the fact it THEMES CHROME NICELY!
<Alan> not particularly nice to have to fix specifically for one application, but awesome that greybird does
<ochosi> Alan, thanks :)
<Alan> ochosi: oh cool, you're responsible for that?
 * Alan just used some google-fu to check
<knome> Alan, he is
<ochosi> Alan, yeah, sry, was away. and in fact i'll be off in a minute again
<LABcrab> Why is Xubuntu so bloaty?  It is like eating a bad sandwich at Subway!
<Jensit> LABcrab just kick out the stuff you don't need and then it's much better than KDE as i think ;)
<LABcrab> Jensit: i don't get it.  i've heard Xu uses more ram than Ub.
<Jensit> LABcrab: really? it's not feeling like that for me.... is used Xubuntu and Ubuntu on my Desktop and on my DEsktop Xubuntu is using about the same RAm
<Jensit> But on my notebook i prefer ubuntu because of unity
<LABcrab> Jensit: i almost don't see the point of Xubuntu.  It's like Kubuntu, but i see some niche for that.  But Xubuntu?
<Jensit> Kubuntu doesn't really work very well on my mashine... dont really know why, so i have chosen xubuntu :)
<LABcrab> In Unity there's a glitch where the Mac OS X Dock like thing won't hide.
<Myrtti> "I've heard X uses more RAM than Z" is a kind of arbitrary claim. Linux in general uses all the available RAM anyway, and comparing results on different machines is useless
<Jensit> Myrtti: right
<LABcrab> Myrtti: Why can't you say "BAD Linux!  Only use 128 MB of RAM and no more!"
<Myrtti> well, not exactly all the available RAM... but it releases it differently to other OS's
<Myrtti> LABcrab: ... errr...
<Myrtti> LABcrab: then what exactly would be the point of having more than 128MB of RAM?
<LABcrab> Myrtti: Like if you want a virtual pc.
<Jensit> then it will always freeze when you reach the 128MB
<LABcrab> Aww is that why sometimes it has a swap but it's very slow and the hard drive makes a lot of noise?
<Pici> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Olbi> Windows 7 like Linux buffers as much as is need RAM to better perfomance of system. At start my Xubuntu use 237 MB, but after I start work with FF and LO it increse to 500 MB actually used and 1GB buffered. Same is on Windows 7 :)
<Olbi> One of the post from xfce mailing list:
<Olbi> I really appreciate this suggestion. I hadn't even thought of lightdm, so now I have a little chore to do this afternoon.
<Olbi> ;-)
<Olbi> Thank you for the information, and thank you and all others involved in the project for this terrific desktop environment.
<Olbi> :)
<Olbi> xD
<GridCube> :D
<Macnonot> where read news about xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org
<Macnonot> It nothing news
<charlie-tca> We don't put out too much about it, really
<charlie-tca> left column, latest news
<charlie-tca> That is the news about Xubuntu
<Macnonot> It slow update
<knome> Macnonot, you can follow the developer mailing list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel) and the #xubuntu-devel IRC channel, if you want more recent "news"
<charlie-tca> and the community meeting, too
<knome> that too, but the minutes are posted to the mailing list too
<Pici> And remember that a lot of the 'core' things that happen in Ubuntu are applicable to Xubuntu and the other derivatives.
<Macnonot> Um
<Macnonot> thank
<TheSheep> a dog that barks a lot doesn't bite
<Synlu> hello...
<Synlu> can someone hel me with a library?
<kupfer> what sort of help are you looking for?
<Synlu> hu this is my first times with xubuntu... I need "libgtk-1.2.so.0" but I can't find it...
<Olbi> are you compiling something?
<charlie-tca> !details | Synlu
<ubottu> Synlu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Synlu> I need that for an emulator called epsxe...
<Synlu> "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<Olbi> what version of system? Xubuntu 11.04 64bit or another?
<kupfer> there's some discussion of epsxe and libgtk-1.2 at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499435
<Synlu> I think I'm running xubuntu 11.04 32bit
<Synlu> and the link in that discussion give me an error
<kupfer> yeah, I'm looking at that now.
<kupfer> libgtk1.2 is apparently an old package and not available in recent Ubuntu or Debian releases.
<kupfer> so the forum discussion recommended getting it from an older Ubuntu release (Jaunty), but that release has been end-of-lifed.
<kupfer> there's another forum discussion that recommends getting it from Hardy, which is still available.
<kupfer> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libgtk1.2
<kupfer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468422
<Synlu> I downloaded it... but.... "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<kupfer> which one did you download?  the amd64 one or the i386 one?
<Synlu> amd64... i386 one gives me an error... but I think I could use gdebi
<kupfer> sorry, I have to sign off--the plumbing has suddenly started making worrying noises
<steinem> hi can anyone help me out?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<steinem> Hi, So I've installed ubuntu and xubuntu previously, and have had the wireless settings working right out of the box. Now, it doesn't even recognize my network card. I have a thinkpad t410 2516-CTO machine. Can anyone help?Hi, So I've installed ubuntu and xubuntu previously, and have had the wireless settings working right out of the box. Now, it doesn't even recognize my network card. I have a thinkpad t410 2516-CTO machine.
<steinem>  Can anyone help?
<steinem> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<charlie-tca> There is also this one?
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<steinem> Hi, So I've installed ubuntu and xubuntu previously, and have had the wireless settings working right out of the box. Now, it doesn't even recognize my network card. I have a thinkpad t410 2516-CTO machine. Can anyone help?
<Sysi> repeating doesn't help
<charlie-tca> Apparently, no one here has an answeer
<Sysi> rebooted? (more than once)
<steinem> i've rebooted and have installed all of the updates
<psalden> hello, it seems after I've re-enabled pidgin's tray icon, the indicator-messages icon has disappeared for good. Is this a common problem?
<kupfer> steinem: what have you been using for network control?  wicd?  Network Manager?
<kupfer> and what does lshw report?
<charlie-tca> psalden: I haven't heard of it before. What happens when you disable pidgin's tray icon and restart?
<psalden> charlie-tca: it remains 'gone' :)
<psalden> funny thing is, there does seem to be some left-over of the icon. A blank space in the tray I can move using right click
<psalden> oh and re-installing indicator-messages didn't help either
<charlie-tca> Can you file a bug for that using ubuntu-bug xfce4-indicator-plugin please?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 40 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<psalden> charlie-tca: I will do, thanks
<cgtdk> Whenever I leave Xubuntu 11.04 x64 idle for some time it slows to a crawl. Everything is slow and I have to try to do lots of things to make it speed up again. This has happened on several different PCs.
<Sysi> installed system, not live-cd/usb?
<cgtdk> Yup
<TheSheep> cgtdk: when it does slow down, open a terminal, type 'top' into it and see what takes most of the cpu time
<TheSheep> cgtdk: then press 'OO' (two times capital O) and see what takes most of the memory
<TheSheep> cgtdk: thats 'OO enter'
<cgtdk> TheSheep: Alright. Will leave the system idle for some minutes and do it.
<TheSheep> cgtdk: you can open the terminal now to speed things up later :)
<grifo74> hello hwo is the minimum memory need to run xubuntu?
<Sysi> it runs with 256mb but better to have 512
<grifo74> ok thanks
<xunubi> Hmm, I can't seem to find a "make executable" option when I right click files
<madnick> chmod +x?
<xunubi> Usually I just right click > properties, and it's an option in a drop down box
<knome> xunubi, properties -> tab permissions -> check "allow this file to run as a program"
<xunubi> the permissions tab just has access rights (all set to read+write) ...there is nothing for "allow file to run as program"
<knome> xunubi, which xubuntu version?
<xunubi> I'm running XFCE 4.8.0 and Thunar 1.2.1
<xunubi> 11.04
<knome> xunubi, well, i do have that checkbox...
<xunubi> knome: I've tried on various other items, inside .wine and outside, no difference, option simply isn't there.
<Unit193> knome: Oddly, I do not in X11.04
<Unit193> But I opened with my alt file manager and I did... Alright I'm a little confused (Same file)
<xunubi> Is it possible to run Nautilus with xubuntu 11.04 ?
<TheSheep> I think it only displays it for some file types
<knome> xunubi, yes, but that's not just as easy as that.
<knome> possible, i check with an .sh file
<xunubi> knome: probably the lazy way anyway, this is puzzling.
<TheSheep> for example, it displays it for .py files, but not for .pyc
<TheSheep> (even though you can normally run .pyc files too)
<xunubi> knome: so grabbing nautilus from synaptic would likely result in a big headache on my part? :p
<knome> xunubi, well, nautilus will always steal the desktop unless you run it with --no-desktop
<knome> xunubi, that's the biggest downside. and it's heavy.
<knome> xunubi, you probably don't need to make files executable SO OFTEN that you really want to drag all that stuff in just for that.
<Unit193> If you REALLY want to, you could try pcmanfm :/
<knome> 'chmod +x filename' in terminal works anyway.
<xunubi> knome: true, could just script it.
<xunubi> Could not having "xfce4-goodies" have anything to do with it?
<knome> i don't think so
<knome> but then again i'm not sure
<xunubi> Just installed, will try now, then reboot and try again, at least then you know for the next nubbie who strolls by ;)
<xunubi> Makes no difference, running thunar from terminal as root also does not make a difference, weird.
<xunubi> chmod +x doesn't work
<xunubi> my computer hates me today
<charlie-tca> sudo in front of it? sudo chmod +x filename  ?
<xunubi> was root anyways (sudo su)
<xunubi> but thanks for the suggestion, that does trip me up, more often than I'd like to admit :p
<charlie-tca> me too
<xunubi> This is the only issue I've found with XFCE since I switched over from Gnome, and I really don't want to have to go back to it, so slow by comparison.
<xunubi> Here is what I get on the permissions tab.  http://i55.tinypic.com/34otqnn.png
<charlie-tca> If you can not change permissions in terminal using chmod, thunar will not do it either, and probably not nautilus, either.
<madnick> xunubi: so, you are trying to run something
<madnick> that should be running with wine
<madnick> better of making a launcher that invokes wine
<madnick> with that path
<madnick> :)
<madnick> oh lol, thunar does not offer to make launchers either :D:D
<charlie-tca> You can do that with a custom actions, though
<charlie-tca> although why you want a launcher in thunar is beyond me :)
<madnick> :D
<madnick> i used to always make launchers
<madnick> for scrips
<charlie-tca> just create a desktop launcher
<madnick> yep
<madnick> im making one for this guy atm
<charlie-tca> easier than creating a launcher in thunar
<madnick> http://pastebin.madnick.se/paste.php?id=4e52ea86bfd89
<charlie-tca> xunubi: See above URL, just create a launcher on the desktop
<xunubi> charlie-tca: Thanks for the link but it does not translate to the GUI I have when selecting "Create Launcher"
<xunubi> charlie-tca: here is what I get http://i51.tinypic.com/qnn49h.png
<madnick> xunubi: paste your "command"
<charlie-tca> Everything is right. Just put what is on line 5 in "command:
<madnick> your entire command :)
<charlie-tca> since it is a launcher, it doesn't need to be set executable
<xunubi> when I click that launcher, it opens my web browser, with 5 tabs, trying to go to chmod +x lol
<madnick> xunubi: please paste your entire command
<xunubi> madnick: can't right click the launcher to c+p the line, it launches, can't select properties, it is ghosted out on main toolbar, something seriously broken here.
#xubuntu 2011-08-23
<madnick> xunubi: terminal + nano launcher.desktop :)
<madnick> but yeah
<madnick> that sounds odd
<xunubi> Exec=wine'/home/xunubi/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<madnick> make it
<madnick> Exec=wine /home/xunubi/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of  Warcraft/Wow.exe
<madnick> Acctually might need separtors
<madnick> not sure
<madnick> try that
<madnick> :)
<madnick> Its just passed to argv, so not sure if that space will make it argv[2], perhaps the launcher takes care of that :)
<xunubi> I copied it, exactly as you posted, I got "error - failed to execute command ... it cuts the command short, finishing at "drive_c/Program" (No such file or directory)
<madnick> yeah
<madnick> figures :)
<madnick> do
<madnick> /home/xunubi/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ WarCraft/Wow.exe
<madnick> :)
<madnick> fix that caps C :P
<Unit193> madnick: Would this help at all? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<madnick> Not me :)
<madnick> wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
<xunubi> not unless it is specifically for XFCE Unit193, I've ran wow successfully for a long time on linux, it seems to be a problem with thunar
<madnick> might work
<xunubi> but thanks for suggestion
<madnick> try that as command
<madnick> if mine did not work
<xunubi> neither work, error box just waves at me some more and sticks out its tongue lol
<madnick> :\
<madnick> Odd indeed :)
<xunubi> Oh well, it's probably doing me a favour, now I will do something productive instead of kill pixels with more pixels in a world full of pixels :)
<madnick> Well, you can still run it lol
<madnick> Just not directly with that
<madnick> xunubi: I hate to ask but, you do have wine right?
<xunubi> madnick: hehe yes. though one weird thing during install, it included wine tricks, which it usually doesn't when i install from terminal (sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install wine)
<madnick> :)
<xunubi> Fixed it the lazy way.  Sudo apt-get remove Thunar | Sudo apt-get install Nautilus lol.
<GridCube> D: why would anyone want to use nautilus on xfce?
<JoeR1> is anyone awake??
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> If you need to just chat, we have #xubuntu-offtopic
<charlie-tca> JoeR1: we are a small group, and the channel is not even close to being as busy as #ubuntu
<JoeR1> charlie-tca, I don't need to chat i was just trying to see if someone was here
<charlie-tca> We have people here all the time, but the channel is relatively quiet most of the time.
<JoeR1> Xubuntu has once again lost all of the xfce functionality
<charlie-tca> explain
<JoeR1> I was hoping I could get that list of things to run in terminal again
<JoeR1> the desktop contextual menu is gone
<JoeR1> for example
<charlie-tca> oh, your desktop is messing with you again
<JoeR1> indeed
<JoeR1> and you helped me before but I forgot the names of the things to run
<charlie-tca> Check that xfce4-session, xfce4-settings-helper, xfwm4, and xfdesktop are running. If any of these fail to start, the desktop will not start correctly.
<charlie-tca> It may be necessary to install or start any of these:
<charlie-tca> xfce4-settings-helper
<charlie-tca> xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> xfwm4
<charlie-tca> xfdesktop4
<charlie-tca> xfce4-panel &&
<charlie-tca> except that should be xfdesktop instead of xfdesktop4
<charlie-tca> oh, crap
<JoeR1> I think xfdesktop got it
<charlie-tca> I got it backwards, it should be xfdesktop4 instead of xfdesktop
<JoeR1> look sgood, thanks charlie
<JoeR1> no, on my machine it is xfdesktop
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Drop by again when you feel like it.
<charlie-tca> hard to keep all these versions straight sometimes
<JoeR1> xfdesktop4 doesn't exist on my machine for some reason, I remember that from the last time
<JoeR1> I hear you, thanks again
<JoeR1> Oh, by the way, this time it had a very foolish reason (unlike last time when there was no reason)
<JoeR1> I was changing my desktop "theme" settings
<JoeR1> then it just lost it
<charlie-tca> stay away from wildbush, it will lock you out of the desktop
<JoeR1> what is wildblush?
<JoeR1> or wildbush
<knome> charlie-tca, i wonder if it's removed from oneiric.
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> but it is supposed to have been fixed
<knome> right...
<charlie-tca> JoeR1: it is a window manager theme
<charlie-tca> found in Settings -> Window Manager
<charlie-tca> it might be fixed. I just haven't tried it lately to make sure.
<JoeR1> oh, well no rpoblem I was just changing a few visual queue's to match a background
<JoeR1> hey do you know if there is a way to change the color of the fonts used on the desktop icons?
<charlie-tca> knome knows
<Corvus> Anyone have any idea how to force Xubuntu to allow a resolution higher than 1024x768? I have an integrated Intel 915 graphics controller.
<knome> charlie-tca, JoeR1: don't know, sorry :/
<charlie-tca> Corvus: installed the hardware driver?
<Corvus> Yes.
<JoeR1> sounds to me like get a better card but I'll bet your using a laptop
<knome> JoeR1, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/change-colors-xfce-icon-text-and-text-background-470494/
<knome> JoeR1, looks like you need to edit the gtk theme
<Corvus> Only shows 1024x768 and a 0.0 refresh rate.
<JoeR1> sweet, thanks knome
<knome> np
<charlie-tca> Corvus: this might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Corvus> Excellent. I'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<charlie-tca> or this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JoeR1> knome - do you know an alternate location for the .gtkrc file? It is not where the post suggested.
<JoeR1> charlie-tca, - some day I will have to put some research into finding out why my system seems to be different from how it should be
<knome> JoeR1, /usr/share/themes/themename
<JoeR1> thanks again
<JoeR1> Xubuntu crashed, it was fun
<JoeR1> but now I have a question, is there a way for me to modify the text that shows for a specific action, for example I want to change "Empty Trash" to "Exterminate Trash"
<charlie-tca> Not without a lot of work
<JoeR1> work I am willing to put in
<JoeR1> perhaps there is a guide online?
<ruben> I installed Xubuntu 11.04. I have a Canon MP250 printer. Cant install the drivers.
<charlie-tca> then grep the hard drive for the phrase, to find the file it is in, and change it, and if needed, re-compile/re-build Xfce
<ruben> Can someono help me?
<JoeR1> very well, I may be gone for some time
<ruben> I installed Xubuntu 11.04. Cant install drivers for printer Canon MP250
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JoeR1> ruben, give me sec there is a list of printers that don't work with linux I think I have bookmarkd
<charlie-tca> most printers do not need separate drivers for linux
<ruben> This isnt listed in printer options when I try to install it
<JoeR1> well to be fair it is a list of printer that are "useless in linux" - my printer was on the list, but I suppose thee is probably a way to make it work
<charlie-tca> You can try a different but similar printer, that usually works
<knome> "different but similar"
<ruben> Thanks, Charlie, I tried several in the list without success
<charlie-tca> I had an hp6L, hp4, hp2, both worked as drivers for it
<localuser> I can't get panel to work
<JoeR1> I just experienced my second xubuntu crash in 30 minutes and I was wondering if maybe someone has heard of the specific symptoms I experienced
<localuser> wait, i think panel may have gotten removed somehow
<localuser> What's the package name of panel?
<JoeR1> oh I was just doing this, let me see if I can remember
<JoeR1> xfce4-session, xfce4-settings-helper, xfwm4, and xfdesktop
<JoeR1> try those
<JoeR1> also try xfdesktop4
<JoeR1> brb,  I have to use the restroom
<localuser> It launches and does everything else fine, as far as i know panel is the only broken thing on that account
<knome> localuser, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<localuser> the command doesn't work
<localuser> tried that, and the entry in the settings manager won't launch anything
<localuser> panel works fine on a newly made account, though
<knome> localuser, if you run that command in terminal, what happens?
<knome> localuser, you probably want to remove .cache at least, that might solve the issue
<localuser> if i switch to that account and run it, it just give me the command not found error
<knome> localuser, if the command is not found, the xfce panels can't work in any user account
<knome> localuser, or then there is something really wrong
<localuser> which is why it puzzles me
<knome> localuser, you can always do 'sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel' to be sure.
<knome> also, try removing .cache
<knome> from the users home dir
<localuser> it acted weird on shutdown one day, the panel disappered, and programs just stopped one by one, running until then
<localuser> it took a minute or two, then it wouldn't halt after the screen blacked, so i had to do a hard shutdown
<localuser> I did a fsck recently when some errors apperead, so disk corruption maty explain some of it
<localuser> how do I enable root login with the gui?
<knome> why do you need to do that? it's not safe.
<localuser> I just like to be able to
<localuser> I've had it enabled on my other installs but forgot how I did it
<knome> well, i've never done that so i can't help you. but also, i don't really really suggest it.
<localuser> I know jaunty has a setting for it in a menu somewhere
<bazhang> no it does not
<carcinogen75> how i can control autorun programs in xfce?
<carcinogen75> where this list of programs store?
<Sysi> carcinogen75: settings → sessions and startup → autostart tab
<Sysi> or you can save session on logout
<carcinogen75> thank you, thats what i need
<paul_uk> hey all, just installed a fresh install and have the 3d drivers installed.  I have 2 displays, how do I extend the primary instead of mirroring them?
<mogitaff> you can use arandr or grandr (GUI for xrandr)
<paul_uk> mogitaff: do i need to install that?
<mogitaff> it's better yes :þ
<paul_uk> mogitaff: bloody hell that was easy.  thanks very much for that!
<mogitaff> you're welcome :)
<paul_uk> what is the dock called at the bottom?  im trying to google a way to disable it.  Not really a fan of them
<mogitaff> it's a panel
<mogitaff> you can config it with right clic
<mogitaff> right clic on panel > panel > panel preferences
<paul_uk> mogitaff: again, thank you for that.  first day with xubuntu :).
<mogitaff> you can remove it in the dialog box
<paul_uk> yeah it's done :)
<mogitaff> and not the last ! :D
<mogitaff> congratulations
<paul_uk> mogitaff: heh, it was really a process of elimination for me.  F13 died, so tried F15, didn't work.  Tried ubuntu, didn't work.  xubuntu does, so here I am ;)
<mogitaff> :o)
<jnsl_> the notification area applet is not playing nice with the wireless icon on xubuntu, sometime it disappear and sometimes (i think its the wireless) it makes a ton of white space on the dock
<jnsl_> using AWN dock
<mogitaff> have you look NetworkManager configuration ?
<paul_uk> hey all, so i use grandr to setup my dual display.  i reboot and it's back to being cloned.  so how do i setup my displays to being streched upon each reboot?
<mogitaff> in arandr, you can save the configuration et in grandr you can modify the layout
<mogitaff> the clone is on gdm or after logon ?
<paul_uk> mogitaff: the clone is before and after login
<mogitaff> because on gdm the clone is normal
<paul_uk> mogitaff: i can modify the layout but i don't see an option to say save this config
<mogitaff> but after login, you should be in dual screen
<mogitaff> the 'save button' is in arandr :þ
<paul_uk> mogitaff: im dual screen always, but it's a clone rather than a stretch.  i want to move a window from screen A to B
<knome> paul_uk, which grapichs card you have?
<paul_uk> mogitaff: I've just got OK, Cancel and Apply.
<paul_uk> knome: GTS 450
<knome> paul_uk, nvidia? try nvidia-settings
<paul_uk> knome: this isn't a gfx issue. It's a xorg.conf not getting updated by grandr
<knome> paul_uk, yes, but nvidia-settings can do that
<paul_uk> knome: im not using the nvidia drives, im using the 3d ones
<knome> paul_uk, the experimental ones?
<paul_uk> knome: yes
<knome> paul_uk, okay
<knome> paul_uk, the nvidia drivers are fabulous, btw ;)
<paul_uk> knome: I'm sure they are, but they don't work for me.  All I get is a blank screen after boot up
<knome> paul_uk, oh, too bad :( never had problems with them.
<paul_uk> knome: hehe.  Well unfortunately I am not you.. ;)
<paul_uk> so is there a way of updating xorg.conf or do i need to update this myself?
<knome> paul_uk, mmh. weird to hear your card is not working though, because i've used both older and newer cards recently with the driver, and now problems
<paul_uk> knome: i dunno.  it could be because im using a really old P4 board and its not supplying it with enough juice
<knome> paul_uk, maybe, but it's hard to see how it would mean you can use the open source drivers but not the nvidia propietary drivers
<paul_uk> knome: well after 2 weeks of playing with different distributions.  Fedora and Ubuntu.  I am just glad to have a working system again.
<knome> paul_uk, yeah, i understand... did you try to debug the nvidia drivers, or just went for the exp ones?
<paul_uk> knome: I tried all morning to debug the nvidia ones with ubuntu.  Then I installed xubuntu and saw the 3d option and used that and its working.  Well with this issue, but at least its working...
<knome> paul_uk, yeah. arandr should be able to save the configuration though. have you ran it as root?
<paul_uk> knome: well its grandr that I'm using, should i use arandr?
<knome> hmm, haven't used them at all, but just a sec, i'll check what grandr says
<knome> paul_uk, well, grandr should work too, but you should run that as root too
<paul_uk> knome: ok now I know what you mean by saving it lol.  I'm using arandr now and I see that option.  It's totally missing from grandr.
<knome> :)
<paul_uk> knome: it's asking me for a filename to saveas..  what should it be?
<knome> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the default location
<mogitaff> end of day
<mogitaff> bye
<paul_uk> actually it outputs to a .sh file which is line that executes xandr.  I've seen my xorg.conf file and it's 3 lines lol
<knome> a-ha. then you can make that .sh file run at boot
<paul_uk> knome: rather not.  xorg should be populated properly
<paul_uk> great, xorg is failing to create a conf file...
<charlie-tca> No longer required
<Sysi> paul_uk: you mentioned you installed 3D driver, propietary ati/nvidia tool?
<Sysi> s/tool/driver
<knome> Sysi, no, he has the exp
<Sysi> it would be sad to say "too bad" for open driver
<Sysi> Xorg -configure only works when you don't have X running, xrandr script should work
<paul_uk> Sysi: yes I am aware of that.  I'm stopping gdm before I try to rewrite xorg.conf
<paul_uk> there is actually a xorg.conf.new that is created when i save the display settings with arandr.  but that fails to do anything of worth lol.
<paul_uk> the only way to resolve my issue is to run the .sh file.  oh well.
<paul_uk> knome: where do i put this .sh file so that it runs at boot?
<knome> paul_uk, check applications -> settings -> settings manager -> sessions and startup -> tab application autostart
<knome> paul_uk, (you don't need dualhead before desktop, do you?)
<paul_uk> knome: before desktop, what do you mean?
<paul_uk> knome: before I log in?
<knome> yes
<paul_uk> knome: nah im happy for it to be clone when i log in
<knome> okay, then the option i suggested works fine
<paul_uk> ok im testing it now..  is there a reason when i choose to reboot it goes to the login screen and then i have to choose to restart? O_o
<paul_uk> knome: thanks for that, now my displays are playing ball.  :)  Cheers for your help!
<knome> that's a bug, don't know how to fix it though. Sysi might know
<knome> no problem, happy to help
<paul_uk> knome: lol..  oh well i won't be rebooting much anyway.
<knome> paul_uk, heh, yeah. once a day for me too...
<Sysi> afaik there isn't any known fix
<knome> i might be wrong, but it has something to do with the way panel is started
<GridCube> hey people, if you think you know a question you see popping in here often and feel it need to be added to the top 10 FAQ please highlight me
<knome> GridCube, just for reference, the way i gathered the FAQ last time was going through logs of 2 months just after a release, so i pretty much gathered the most frequent questions for the new release :)
<knome> GridCube, i know that's some work, but actually you can browse the logs through quite quickly, since you only need to group questions, not read the conversations itself
<GridCube> i have done that
<GridCube> i mean, im doing that
<GridCube> but the problem is that there is so many single questions, i've reduced it to 6 so far
<knome> GridCube, mm, yeah
<GridCube> and im afraid it will be biased by my impressions and not the real thing
<knome> GridCube, can one see the progress somewhere?
<GridCube> yes
 * GridCube internets are not cooperating
<knome> internetS ?
<knome> :)
<GridCube> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HyhsMPDyyN-mRWRujfZX3JuKX9aWFQPWsxMEiJX99gQ/edit?hl=es
<GridCube> yep, the internets
<GridCube> given that the internets are made of hundreds of different nets its internets, and no internet
<LogicallyDashing> The xfce4 terminal isn't taking my ALT key. I can get the same effect by using ESC as a prefix but I don't think I should have to do that.
<charlie-tca> I usually just use what works now instead of what I think should work.
<paul_uk> hey guys, really noob question but can't work it out and too many results in google.  How do I map a network drive?
<Sysi> check out gigolo
<paul_uk> cool thanks for that!
<paul_uk> there's me thinking i could connect to milfs and hire myself out :p
<d0lphchrisT> hi guys, my system has just hang up and i would appreciate some troubleshooting ;)
<d0lphchrisT> I'm a C programmer but I don't know much about Linux.
<d0lphchrisT> I'm using Xubuntu with 3 XServer for my 3 screens.
<d0lphchrisT> After restarting I get a blackscreen after the Xubuntu-Logo without any further messages
<d0lphchrisT> Does somebody know in which log-files i should search for what?
<charlie-tca> look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<charlie-tca> That should have any issues as warnings or errors
<d0lphchrisT> ok thx, i will one moment please...
<d0lphchrisT> I'm sorry I can't find the thing that might be wrong would you might have a look at the log file?
<charlie-tca> If that doesn't show anything, maybe /var/log/syslog does?
<d0lphchrisT> I will take a look
<d0lphchrisT> The last entry there is this one:
<d0lphchrisT> Aug 23 22:19:45 fnord kernel: [   70.533914] firefox-bin[1821]: segfault at 4 ip b4e8fc18 sp bf9a4a80 error 4 in fglrx-libGL.so.1.2[b4e16000+c9000]
<d0lphchrisT> which i find a bit odd, because I'm not even getting to the login screen
<charlie-tca> using ati video?
<d0lphchrisT> yes
<d0lphchrisT> I got an ATI Radeon HD 5700 and the newest catalyst compiled manually
<charlie-tca> That seems to be where the problem is, then.
<charlie-tca> fglrx-libGL.so.1.3
<charlie-tca> fglrx-libGL.so.1.2
<charlie-tca> rather
<charlie-tca> but I don't know how to fix it
<d0lphchrisT> ok I will do some research, thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> maybe this will help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<charlie-tca> or this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<d0lphchrisT> thanks, I'll have a look
<d0lphchrisT> I've just remembered that I've updated the XServer today, I think this caused the problem.
<d0lphchrisT> Do you know how I can reverse an update? Is there some kind of package with an older revision i can get?
<d0lphchrisT> I've tried to look inside the /var/cache/apt/archives/ like the first article tells, but there's only the current version
<charlie-tca> I don't. I could refer you to #ubuntu-x, where those who wrote that sometimes hang out
<d0lphchrisT> ok thx
<charlie-tca> older files can be difficult to find. Maybe the cd's have them, too?
<d0lphchrisT> True, I'll have a look. Thanks so far and a nice evening to you :)
<d0lphchrisT> Hi again, charlie-tca :)
<d0lphchrisT> Solved the problem.
<d0lphchrisT> Ive purged fglrx, xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-radeon, then I've reinstalled the mesa drivers and at least installed fglrx again.
<d0lphchrisT> Then I had to create a new Xorg.conf for my 3 screens and now it works again.
<d0lphchrisT> Thanks for the help again
<JoeR1> I have a custom login theme and I do not know how to install it
<knome> JoeR1, afaik, you need gdm2setup to accomplish that
<JoeR1> Is afaik a typo?
<knome> no, it's an abbreviation of "as far as i know"
<Unit193> As far as I know
<knome> erm, not abbr, but an acronym :P
<JoeR1> ah, I never was good with net shorthand
<knome> i always confuse those two.
<JoeR1> So I suppose I will have to look into ways to mod out GDM or possible alternatives
<JoeR1> does anyone have ubuntu-tweak source code, the site appears to be down
<JoeR1> Nevermind, I suspect I have found a solution
<knome> off for today
<knome> good night
<xubuntu926> hola
<xubuntu926> hello
#xubuntu 2011-08-24
<Lyca> im trying to update xubuntu but it still says "waiting" after 20 minutes, what gives?
<JoeR1> Hello folks, Gnome 2 still supported custom login themes correct?
<covidiu> Hello. Does anyone have problems with Xorg after the latest updates? Mine climbs to about 30% CPU every 8 seconds or so, and the screen flashes twice. Then it goes back to normal. The computer freezes while this happens. I have a GeForce 9400 GT. :(
<Sysi> covidiu: what driver are you using?
<covidiu> nouveau
<covidiu> But it's actually starting to look more like a hardware problem.
<covidiu> I booted from an older USB drive and I have the same problem.
<grifo74> hello it´s possible update bios in xubuntu , exist software?
<Sysi> grifo74: depends about bios, everything else than acer should be updatable outside OS
<grifo74> i have a acer
<Sysi> too bad, only possible with windows then
<grifo74> lool
<grifo74> isn´t importantat, windows no.
<paul_uk> hey all, i've got a set of usb headphones.  im having trouble getting ubuntu to use them as the default device.  how do i do that?
<paul_uk> I've noticed I don't have Settings -> Settings Manager -> Sound <--
<paul_uk> Or maybe it's been moved.  I'm looking at docs from 2008 and 2009 sigh
<paul_uk> anyone?
<paul_uk> sorted, had to install PulseAudio Device Chooser utility from Synaptic and choose the device.  except now controls on the headphones don't work :(
<Arthur_D> when resuming my computer from hibernation, I get trouble with gaming performance. If I do a reboot, it works perfectly fine. Any clue on where to search for such bugs, or report a new one?
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<Arthur_D> NVIDIA Geforce 250 GTS
<Arthur_D> I've tried several other distros, and all appear to have the same problem
<Sysi> you propably have nvidia-driver and nouveau both loaded, there might is bug about this
<Arthur_D> ok, so I should try uninstalling the nouveau driver?
<Sysi> add 'options nouveau modeset=0' to /etc/modprobe.d/something.conf
<Sysi> for a start, reboot and see if that still happens
<Arthur_D> thanks a lot, will try that :)
<Arthur_D> Sysi, it seems to have helped somewhat, but still, framerates can drop from 60 to 10 in an instant, for a few seconds
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<Arthur_D> 11.04
<Arthur_D> should I turn off compositing?
<Sysi> you can try
<Arthur_D> xubuntu doesn't use compiz, right?
<charlie-tca> right, but it does have it xfwm compositing built in
<Arthur_D> apparently, compositing is already turned off
<Sysi> what if you relogin, not reboot?
<Arthur_D> can try that. Will just do another test first
<Arthur_D> still no luck
<Arthur_D> logging out and in again didn't do anything
<Arthur_D> could it be an ACPI issue?
<slarty> hello
<slarty> I have reinstalled xubuntu 10.10 and am having problems with locale settings (en_NZ) and keyboard keys sometimes require two presses to register a character. This may also be the reason I can seem to log on to either gmail or yahoo as the username/password aren accepted. Any suggestions, eg articles to assist here? tx
<lukinfore> some launchpad triagers here? charlie-tca, are you still the one of?
<lukinfore> can you tell me what's wrong in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/672837 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 672837 in alsa-plugins (Ubuntu) "Pulse plugin breaks media player sound after pause" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<charlie-tca> looking
<lukinfore> hello
<charlie-tca> I am not good with audio bugs, but I think they want you to try it the way Luke suggested in comment #5 and tell them the results
<lukinfore> well
<lukinfore> i thought i've told enough to understand - that way is works
<lukinfore> and have no meaning in using alsa-pulse plugin
<charlie-tca> Then you have to be specific. Those guys are the top people on audio stuff, and if they can pin it down, they will.
<lukinfore> uhm
<lukinfore> what do you mean - specific?
<charlie-tca> "tested it using pulseaudio ??? and it works/fails to work"
<charlie-tca> "Can not test it that way because ???"
#xubuntu 2011-08-25
<charlie-tca> or, "Can you tell me how to do that? I can find nothing that explains it so it will allow it"
<lukinfore> yep. bad english is bad)
<lukinfore> k, i'l try to expand explanation, thanks
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. I think that is the issue there.
<lukinfore> I'm just not sure am I understand "bug" cleanly
<lukinfore> if there is workaround - then it becomes not a bug?
<lukinfore> say alsa fail - use oss
<lukinfore> alsaplugin fails -use another interface
<charlie-tca> If there is a workaround, it is still a bug, but becomes low importance
<charlie-tca> too many bugs do not have a workaround
<lukinfore> so what does incomplete status means?
<charlie-tca> Incomplete means there is not enough information to determine how to fix the bug.
<charlie-tca> If alsa fails, and something else will work, that is a workaround, then the bug is still a bug.
<lukinfore> after expire date would bug be deleted?
<charlie-tca> If alsa fails, and pulseaudio fails, that is a very high importance bug, and needs to get worked first
<lukinfore> there was something about 60 days
<charlie-tca> no, never deleted
<charlie-tca> It just stays there and waits to see if someone can find how to fix it when they have time
<lukinfore> ok, thanks again
<charlie-tca> No problem.
<charlie-tca> If you need more help with that, just come ask me.
<_ns> Ahoy folks, anyone have experience getting xubuntu (or anything else, for that matter) running on PPC architecture?
<charlie-tca> Used to have a ppc port, but we had to discontinue it
<charlie-tca> Those with the most knowledge of it will be in #ubuntu-powerpc
<_ns> ah lovely thanks for the heads-up
<JoeR1> I need help configuring scripts in conky - I know this is NOT the conky room but the conky room is dead and I was hoping someone could lend me a hand
<Sysi> has it been dead for longer than 15 minutes?
<JoeR1> THis room?
<JoeR1> oh, the conky room, Yes
<Sysi> I don't know anything about conky but you can try popping a question
<JoeR1> wel the CPU 1 and CPU 2 load outputs are mirrored, I suspect off of the load of CPU 1, and I would like those to be accurate
<JoeR1> Sysi _ I have found a modicum of help but thank you for your consideration
<jarnos> Even playing sound makes Xorg hog 40-80% of CPU. How to fix it?
<well_laid_lawn> how do you know it is Xorg using the cpu when playing a sound?
<Sysi> what graphics card/driver? what are you playing it with
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, top/htop command (or task manager) shows it. CPU usage drops, if I pause playback. No visualization in use. Same with different media/music players.
<well_laid_lawn> strange that...
<gour> morning
 * jarnos uses "xterm -maximized -r -e htop" to monitor processes.
<gour> in a few days i'm going to install ubuntu on my friend's netbook (1300x760 res). she is (ex.) windows user and i'd like to introduice her to linux. someone told me about KDE as the simplest OS for windows user. personally i use xfce (now on fbsd or archlinux), but wonder what is the difference if installing xfce-desktop from ubuntu vs xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> with xubuntu you don't get the gnome apps
<SaaMmY> if you want it you can
<gour> all other ubuntu-specific system stuff are there?
<SaaMmY> xfce support kde and gnome but is optional
<SaaMmY> not default
<ablomen> gour, if you install the xubuntu-desktop package on a ubuntu installation you basicly get the same as installing xubuntu itself, though with a lot of gnome apps in there
<gour> does xubuntu use network-manager? her connection is wifi
<ablomen> yes
<ablomen> gour, and you can install any package you want on there, xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories and (almost?) all gnome applications work fine in xfce
<gour> good...then it makes sense to install xubuntu..another thing...graphic in netbook is ati hd6310 and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver it says: "These cards should work with Ubuntu Natty/11.04, however you will need a more recent version of Mesa (7.11.x) than Natty's default (7.10.x) to get 3D acceleration. " what does it mean?
<jarnos> Sysi, Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06), I tried ogg and flac files. Video playback is also slower than it was in the beginning of session.
<jarnos> Sysi, I have NVidia graphics card.
<well_laid_lawn> gour: it means to get 3d acceleration you'll need to do some work
<Sysi> jarnos: how much uptime, propietary nvidia driver?
<gour> well_laid_lawn: xubuntu desktop doed not need it? she would do surfing, emailing, watching movies...do you recommend prop. driver for movies?
<well_laid_lawn> gour: I don't use ati so I couldn't say
<well_laid_lawn> afaik the free ati driver is fine for 2d
<jarnos> Sysi, 2:50, no propiatory; I tried the free 3D driver, too, but IRRC similar problem with it.
<gour> well_laid_lawn: for me, free ati driver is fine with fbsd/archlinux, but was not sure about ubuntu desktop
<Sysi> jarnos: should work with propietary one
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be fine with the xfce desktop gour
<gour> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<jarnos> Sysi, I did not try that
<jarnos> Sysi, "Additional drivers" does not offer a propiatory driver.
<gour> see you in few days, hopefully ;)
<jarnos> Sysi, well_laid_lawn, now I realized why it takes so much CPU: Drawing the meter bar in pavucontrol is so hard for CPU (in Output devices and Playback tab).
<well_laid_lawn> I thought Xorg had to be working to draw something to use the cpu
<ichat> are there xfce-4.8 packages for  10.4 ?
<Sysi> not official, I think some ppa:s exist
<xubuntu916> ciao...volevo installare xubuntu in un eeepc 4gb ma mi richiede 4.4 gb di spazio e mi blocca l'install qualcuno mi sa dare qualche soluzione?grazie
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu916> ok
<dusf> hello, my monitor keeps turning off every 15 minutes when i am watching a full screen flash video, even though settings > power manager > is set to turn off the monitor never and put it to sleep never
<dusf> how can i remedy this?
<Aee> use caffenie
<Aee> use caffeine
<Aee> disable screensaver
<dusf> Aee: thanks, it's installing. how come it would turn off every 15 minutes though on flash? i just leave the computer untouched not playing flash, or even playing a video in vlc it will turn the monitor off at the time i set
<Aee> run caffeine
<Sysi> you need to run some dpms commands I'll check if I can find what were they
<Aee> see in bar click Disable screensaver
<Aee> see a cup in panel
<Sysi> try 'xset dpms 0 0 0'
<Aee> what dpms?
<Sysi> that commands screen powersaving
<Aee> um
<Sysi> see 'man xset'
<Aee> see settings > Power Manager ?
<Sysi> works for me, if it fails you try something else, xset should work
<Aee> I see
<dusf> Sysi: Aee thanks guys
<pandeiro> anyone running xubuntu as a virtualbox guest? i can't get fullscreen to work with it. just wondering if this is a known issue. thanks
<GridCube> pandeiro, installed the guest addons?
<pandeiro> GridCube: yep
<GridCube> it works whit the stretching option
<pandeiro> i get a message saying that linux headers were not found when compiling the kernel modules from the guest addons, but i have several other distros running as guests and they stretch to full screen fine...
<Sysi> install build-essential
<pandeiro> Sysi: the host is not a debian-based distro but since I have other virtual machines (Ubuntu, Mint, others) that are able to go fullscreen, I am doubting it is the host...
<Sysi> that's why you need build-essential(s) on guest to get kernel modules compile
<pandeiro> Sysi: ahh, on the guest
<pandeiro> gotcha, thanks i will try that
<pandeiro> let me ask one more question: is there a keyboard shortcut to get a terminal window with xfce?
<Sysi> you can set one yourself in keyboard settings
<pandeiro> Sysi: thanks... btw 'build-essential' was already installed on my xubuntu guest, but I still get the message 'headers for the current running kernel were not found' when I try to compile the guest addons modules... and no fullscreen :(
<Sysi> you need some linux-headers or kernel-headers package then
<pandeiro> it seems it is a xubuntu/xfce issue as i just tested with a new guest ubuntu system and fullscreen works fine upon installing guest additions...
<pandeiro> i installed linux headers already
<pandeiro> any idea what other packages i might need?
<efremov> hi
<efremov> just installed 11.04 and I want to check does kernel use two cpus?
<efremov> is there anyway to undestand that boch cores are in use?
<GridCube> pandeiro, apparently guest additions and xorg doesnt like each other in the latest versions of both
<GridCube> !dualcore
<Sysi> there shouldn't be any way it wouldn't use them
<Sysi> see lscpu and 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<efremov> well I hope but task manager shows only one, should it show both usage?
<Sysi> I don't use xfce taskmanager but my panel applet shows united usage
<efremov> i see
<efremov> you command show
<efremov> CPU(s) : 2
<Sysi> you can also check 'top' in terminal
<efremov> so i guess im fine?
<efremov> :)
<efremov> in gnome resource manager shows it by processor so i expected here the same way
<kiichiro> is there anyway to trick xubuntu to think it has microsoft firefox?
<Sysi> user agent switcher addon
<kiichiro> now how would I get that?
<Sysi> firefox → tools → add-ons
<kiichiro> thank you, I need silverlight to access online classes, so thanks so much just saved me a lot of trouble
<Sysi> moonlight and user agent switching *might* work
<Sysi> but you maybe will be to run (virtual) windows
<Sysi> complain to school/goverment
<kiichiro> well it's for my computer training. and yeah virtual windows hates me so much, might need to do a full switch over to my xp, which is saddening since linux runs a lot better most of the time
<Sysi> dualbooting works..
<kiichiro> yeah might need to do so, 40GB though, got to work with that
<Sysi> 60GB ssd, mac os, win7 virtual, 12gb music and 5h HD video and I'd have room left for linux
<kiichiro> wow, I might need to do the dual boot,
<Sysi> (similar disk on linux desktop, I don't bother with broadcom wifi and ndiswrapper now when my studies are starting and I need that laptop)
<kiichiro> the only problem is switching back to xp is the entire fact I have a built on nic and would need to find the driver for it which is a pain in my rear
<kiichiro> even dual booting will be a pain
<n2diy> anybody ever play with gnome-voice, the speech recognition program?
<n2diy> anybody ever play with gnome-voice, the speech recognition program, I installed it with synaptic, but its not in the menus, and I can't find any files using find or locate?
<TheSheep> n2diy: dpkg -L gnome-voice
<n2diy> dpkg -L gnome-voice
<TheSheep> n2diy: will list all files from that package
<n2diy> whoops.
<n2diy> my box is afu, the tab key is acting like the enter key!?
<n2diy> TheSheep, ok, package not installed! But now I have other issues with the tab key. Thanks.
<n2diy> restart time, brb
<n2diy> ok, still have tab key issues.
#xubuntu 2011-08-26
<magic_ninja> Hey how does chainloader work with the windows 7 mbr?
<magic_ninja> My windows 7 mbr is infected and I need to rewrite it
<adam_> anyone know how to enable multi-touch support for double clicking as a "right click"?
<jarnos> Can anyone confirm this is Xorg driver bug or something else? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/830677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830677 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "Volume meters take too much CPU" [Undecided,New]
<jarnos> Please see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/830677/comments/5
<jarnos> concerning Update manager
<jarnos> .
<gour> morning
<gour> it looks that the netbook on which i'd have to install xubuntu is using realtek's rtl8188ce chipset for wifi and i checked that it's included in e.g. linux-3.0 kernel (available in archlinux), but wonder if there is kernel-3.0 available for (x)ubuntu?
<Sysi> you can try ubuntu kernel-team PPA
<gour> what's kernel 'shipping' with latest xubuntu?
<Sysi> propably 3.0, but remember it's still alpha
<gour> i meant latest 'stable' xubuntu. excuse me
<Sysi> 2.6.38 iirc
<gour> thanks
<Sysi> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<patrice> salut
<patrice> il y a-t-il des francophones?
<mattt__> In xubuntu 10.04 what do I have to do to apply changes made to ~/.asoundrc or any other alsa config?
<patrice> hi, after update i lost my toolbar. Now, when i reduce my windows, i lost them. How can i solve that, please?
<Sysi> patrice: alt F2 "xfce4-panel"
<patrice> nothing happens
<Sysi> btw, #ubuntu-fr should ansver xubuntu questions as well
<adam__> Can someone help me get multi-touch right click enabled in xfce? (I'm running xubuntu)
<likemindead> Not finding much, adam__ >> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Xfce%20multi%20touch
<Sysi> synclient and xinput work
<adam__> likemindead, same here
<adam__> I know there's a way to do it in the synaptic configuration, but I don't know how.
<Sysi> I used to have xinout script for that.. long lost propably
<adam__> I'll look into it.
<adam__> I would think that you can add a Property to Pointers in the Settings Editor, but I don't know the exact property to add to get right-click context menu on double click.
<xubuntu610> ..installing Xubuntu....
<xubuntu610> :D
 * yakeb is away: I'm busy
#xubuntu 2011-08-27
<sunredsky> hello
<sunredsky> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old Dell with 128Mb Ram.  Its not going well...
<Unit193> I wouldn't think it would go well...
<sunredsky> Why not?
<Unit193> What's the CPU like though?
<sunredsky> PIII 900MHz
<Unit193> You are using the AltCD, right?
<sunredsky> Yes
<sunredsky> Changed Bios to boot from CD and try to install and just get the xubuntu logo for a long time
<sunredsky> Then the system locks up and I cant do anything but reboot
<sunredsky> By AltCD, you mean the iso?
<Unit193> Alternate CD, not LiveCD
<sunredsky> Hmmm, don't know the difference.
<Unit193> Xubuntu can't exactly run on 128, I would recommend maybe checking out Lubuntu or something smaller like that.
<sunredsky> The docs say it will run on 128.  Am I doing something wrong?  By the way I forgot to mention that Windows ME is already installed on the system.  Do I need to uninstall first?
<Unit193> You wouldn't need to uninstall ME first. Would you mind pointing me where it says that in the docs? As it says here http://www.xubuntu.org/get that you would need 256 for minimum
<sunredsky> Maybe I misread it.  Sorry.  I'm just trying to get a machine running that I can learn about linux and bash.  Command line is fine, I don't need much.  Will lubuntu do the trick?
<Unit193> I don't mean to sound harsh, but this is the Xubuntu support channel so I'll direct you to #lubuntu and give you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu (Says on the page 128 would be slow, but usable)
<Unit193> I've personally run it on 512M and 500MHz :P
<sunredsky> No, I understand - you're right.  Thanks for the help.
<Unit193> Sorry that Xubuntu won't work for you, it's great though :D
<sunredsky> I'm off to find a distro that I can run on a 128 machine...
<Unit193> distrowatch too :D
 * Unit193 sleep
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am thinking in returning back to Xubuntu
<aLeSD> but I hav a question : I am developing in Qt
<aLeSD> is it ok ?
<aLeSD> and is Xubuntu really faster than (K)Ubuntu ?
<aLeSD> I am on an Atom
<ulas> nothing to discuss ? :)
<Sysi> aLeSD: xubuntu uses a bit less RAM
<aLeSD> Sysi: no problem of ram here
<aLeSD> only need fastness
<Sysi> about Qt, you can do it as well as on any *buntu
<Sysi> xubuntu may feel a bit snappier than unity/kde
<xubuntu848> geil ich kann wärend der installation im irc chatten
<xubuntu848> blabla schwafel
<xubuntu848> :D
<xubuntu848> *freuÜ
<Sysi> in english actually
<xubuntu848> wtf i can chat while the instalation of xubuntu
<xubuntu848> blabla bla
<xubuntu848> :D
<xubuntu848> *joy*
<charlie-tca> Yes, you can
<charlie-tca> First time installing Xubuntu?
<xubuntu848> yep, i tried ubuntu before, but the "unity" desktop is not good in my opinion :/
<xubuntu848> then i tried kubuntu, but it stops suddenly, only restart possible
<xubuntu848> and now xubuntu
<anton_uno> hello
<anton_uno> I have usb sound card and can't setup it. It only works in VLC because there is a choice of output device.
<Sysi> install pavucontrol
<anton_uno> <Sysi> it works, thanks
<Sysi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<xubuntu411> dove posso chiedere aiuto?
<xubuntu411> nessuno mi dà una mano
<knome> !it | xubuntu411
<ubottu> xubuntu411: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stephan> hey i have installed a panel plugin via ./configure, make, sudo make install. but i can't choose the new plugin in the panel. how can i add the new plugin?
<TheSheep> stephan: you should use the packages provided by the package manager
<stephan> TheSheep: but i want a plugin that i cant find in there
<TheSheep> stephan: which plugin is that?
<stephan> TheSheep:xfce4-generic-slider
<stephan> TheSheep: is there a reason why the ./configure, make, sudo make install commands are not working?
<TheSheep> stephan: as that page says, you need to change the path where the plugin goes
<TheSheep> instead of /usr/lib/xfce4/xfce4/panel-plugins it's /usr/lib/xfce4/panel/plugins in xubuntu
<TheSheep> and instead of /usr/share/xfce4/panel-plugins it's /usr/share/xfce4/panel/plugins
<TheSheep> or so it seems
<TheSheep> (I'm guessing from the paths on my own system)
<stephan> oh ok
<TheSheep> you need to edit Makefile for that, as the author wrote
<stephan> jap, thank you.
<kiichiro> hey where would I find the drivers on my xubuntu and will they work with windows xp?
<Sysi> no chance
<Sysi> for the second and that makes first not needed I guess
<TheSheep> kiichiro: xubuntu has all the drivers that work with it included already, and they won't work with windows
<kiichiro> ah great now I got to go find a stupid on board nic driver,
<kiichiro> you know they really should find a way to make it not need one, maybe have a ROM chip storing the info on it?
<TheSheep> you can just use xubuntu instead
<kiichiro> no since it doesn't support silverlight which I need for my online class
<kiichiro>  and mozilla doesn't want to accept moonlight
<TheSheep> kiichiro: ehem, http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<Sysi> if you gat1GB ram, I recommend win7 instead of XP
<Sysi> *got 1GB
<TheSheep> kiichiro: what does that have to do with mozilla?
<kiichiro> I don't have 7 and I've had the xp disc for awhile that's why I'm not upgrading,
<TheSheep> also, try ##windows for windows support
<kiichiro> gotcha, well they won't be able to help me on my linux based questions like where to find stuff etc, I know xp well
<Sysi> lspci tells what hardware you got
<kiichiro> mkay thanks, hate taking the computers apart just to plug a nic in for 60 seconds and have to put it back in the orignal computer and blah blah blah
<andres-kain> hello all, you must get this question alot. How do I change the login screen?
<andres-kain> the image only really
<hat1> hey all.  is there a way to disable tap-to-click in xubuntu natty, without mucking about in config files?
<TheSheep> yes
<hat1> fantastic.  you've been a big help.
<hat1> what is it?
<TheSheep> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4 (natty), package size 58 kB, installed size 584 kB
<TheSheep> just install and use that
<charlie-tca> andres-kain: TBH, I think you are the second person I have seen wanting to do that
<hat1> thank you.  you've been an even bigger help now.
<TheSheep> sorry for the delay, I had to find the exact name
<charlie-tca> !gdm
<hat1> no worries, of course.
<charlie-tca> andres-kain: and, I don't know if it is possible
<andres-kain> charlie-tca: !gdm ?
<andres-kain> is gdm some sort of program I need to install?
<charlie-tca> gdm is what creates the login
<charlie-tca> so, to change the login screen, you change something in gdm
<andres-kain> I see... it is some sort of xml file?
<TheSheep> http://maketecheasier.com/gdm2-setup-reclaim-control-of-your-login-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/20
<TheSheep> (I didn't test that myself)
<andres-kain> thank you!
<andres-kain> I'have seen the same link in a diferent ircchannel so must be on the right track
<patrice> hi, i have a problem. I can't create files on my desktop
<patrice> i can create a folder but not a file, on the desktop
<Sysi> try in file manager
<patrice> please, can anybody help me?
<patrice> file manager?
<patrice> no, i just want to be able to right click on the desktop and to create a new file
<patrice> like normal. Like before
<Sysi> iirc there's bug making that fail
<Sysi> you didn't install nautilus before it started to not happen?
<patrice> it happens since i have a problem with a mounted disk
<patrice> i don't know why he wants to mount a disk at the os loading
<patrice> it fails all the time
<patrice> i had problems since that
<patrice> what is iirc?
<Sysi> if I remember/recall correctly
<patrice> what?
<Sysi> abbreviation
<patrice> arf sorry :)
<patrice> so why my desktop doesn't let me create a file with the contextual menu?
<patrice> what can i do to fix that bugg?
<num8er> hello everybody
<num8er> please help
<num8er> I've Dell Inspiron n5110  with  i915   and  nvidia gt 525m  vga cards. but I cannot use nvidia, I've installed proprietary drivers
<num8er> put after restart
<num8er> it says "No Screen"
<Sysi> you propably have nvidia optimus system, that doesn't work in linux
<num8er> yes
<num8er> it's optimus
<num8er> but why doesn't?
<Sysi> because nvidia doesn't want to support it on linux, there are some projects for making it work but not anything really stable
<num8er> ok
<num8er> what is bumblebee
<num8er> ?
<Sysi> project to make nvidia optimus work on linux
<num8er> so cn' you help me with installing
<num8er> ??
<num8er> or give me a link
<num8er> with instructions
<Sysi> I google as well as you propably
<num8er> ok
<num8er> i've found
<num8er> ))
<num8er> thx
<hylian> i lost my windows decorations, please help
<Sysi> alt F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<hylian> Sysi, thank you, that fixed it. I hate the indicator applet, so i was looking for a decent replecement. don't use knetworkmanager... :)
<Sysi> nm-applet should work on notification area too
<hylian> Sysi, i don't see that as an option in xubuntu, because they made nm-applet part of indicator applet now.
<Sysi> they're totally separate panel applets
<Sysi> whops, misread
<hylian> Sysi, it doesn't show it under add panel item... i guess i'll have to do some research. thanks again for the help!
<Sysi> remove indicator-applet, log out and back in and you should have nm-applet on your notification area
<hylian> Sysi notification applet is greyed out... is that because indicator applet is running?
<Sysi> no, it's because you already have it in your panel
<hylian> you're right, it is there, but it isn't showing my network manager data...
<hylian> i will reboot and see what happens
<patrice> anybody can help me please?
<hylian> Sysi, thank you. that is exactly what i wanted. works like a charm now :)
 * hylian dances the cha-cha...
<farchord> almost like if the update just.... turned everything upside down
<farchord> erm sorry
<farchord> Hey guys, got a problem and it's annoying the bejeesus out of me. I used xubuntu yesterday and it worked fine, did system updates and rebooted. Now, when I start xubuntu, I get to the desktop, but windows have no title bar, the start bar appears but disappears soon after, and I can't type anything anywhere
<farchord> meant taskbar sorry, old windows habits die hard
<charlie-tca> Does Alt+F2 work?
<charlie-tca> If it does, type xfwm4 and hit enter
<farchord> That's the thing
<farchord> I can't type in textboxes either
<farchord> EXCEPT in the root prompt
<farchord> you know, where it asks you to type your administrator password
<farchord> Or if I do CTRL+ALT+F1 to F6
<charlie-tca> Hit Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in, type xfwm4 &
<farchord> then I can type in console
<farchord> but the gui's totally.... well borked
<farchord> ok
<farchord> ill try later, but thanks for the tip charlie
#xubuntu 2011-08-28
<xubuntu379> lots of people and no conversation
<psycho_oreos> lots of people except for one impatient person who probably likes to find someone and put a leash on
<patrice> hi
<patrice> I have a problem. I have xubuntu last version and when i right click on the desktop and click on new-> file, nothing happens
<patrice> i can't create a file anymore from the desktop
<patrice> why?
<patrice> please
<BlueEagle> I was going to say it was because having files on your desktop instead of a proper folder structure is stupid, but then I realized it may be not helpful. :/
<SaaMmY> patrice your window manager
<patrice> ok, but i like to create files on my desktop and then i move them
<patrice> window manager?
<SaaMmY> change your window manager with nautilus
<patrice> how to?
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<SaaMmY> sudo apt-get autoremove thunar && sudo apt-get autoremove thunar-data
<patrice> to remove thunar? ok thanks
<patrice> i have another problem with a mounted disk
<SaaMmY> xfce4-settings-manager -> preferred applications -> select the right tab and where you see thunar there select nautilus
<SaaMmY> then reboot
<patrice> i reboot
<industrial> So I run mongo;
<riddlebox> hello, how do I change which browser the icon in my panel opens?
<industrial> *** warning: spider monkey build without utf8 support.  consider rebuilding with utf8 support
<industrial> why, in 2011, would you leave out UTF8 ?
<patrice> ok, now it's worse
<patrice> i don't have desktop anymore
<patrice> no icons, no menus on right click
 * industrial bails
<patrice> are you here SaaMmY?
<patrice> ??? It came back LOL
<patrice> xubuntu is quite a mess...
<jbrouhard> oO
<jbrouhard> Anyone ever have a situation where their file system goes from 40gb used to 145gb used in a matter of an hour and you did nothing (Other than crash pidgin) ?? (Drive is a 150GB SATA)
<jbrouhard> That's been plaguing me for the last few weeks
<jbrouhard> happens every other day
<patrice> ok, another problem
<patrice> when i start my machine, it ask me if i want to mount a disk
<patrice> then it fails
<charlie-tca> jbrouhard: check in /var/log. By examining the log files, you can determine what is causing the increases and maybe even why?
<jbrouhard> Been there, done that
<jbrouhard> virtually NOTHING in there that tells me any indication of increase in files
<jbrouhard> it seems to be coming from .gvfs
<patrice> and i have a disk mounted icon on the desktop. I click on it and it put me an error
<charlie-tca> You say the file increase happens every couple of days/
<charlie-tca> When you restart the space is back?
<jbrouhard> No
<patrice> arf... now i can't create a launcher on my desktop
<jbrouhard> Only get the space back when i start deleting in .gvfs
<patrice> now i can create a file but not a launcher
<patrice> such a mess that linux...
<charlie-tca> patrice seems to be running nautilaus without adding --no-desktop
<jbrouhard> lol
<jbrouhard> and not very patient either
<charlie-tca> agreed
<charlie-tca> They were told earlier it there was a bug in Xfce causing the inablility to create a file, but didn't like that answer.
<charlie-tca> What are you deleting in .gvfs?
<jbrouhard> Was a folder that mounted to a remote file server
<jbrouhard> doesn't delete anything on the remote server
<charlie-tca> Sounds like continous file creations from there
<jbrouhard> but every once in a while, it, for some reason, re-mounts in there and suddenly it counts towards my disk space
<jbrouhard> yeah..
<jbrouhard> Why ?
<charlie-tca> Have you filed a bug on it?
<jbrouhard> is that an xfce bug or something with the file manager ?
<jbrouhard> actually no
<jbrouhard> it doesn't replicate on my laptop
<jbrouhard> just on my desktop
<charlie-tca> don't know. Mine is empty, but I use ssh-fuse to mount remote folders
<jbrouhard> hehe
<jbrouhard> i mount via samba..
<jbrouhard> Mostly cause it's a NAS
<charlie-tca> mine is more because I been doing it for three years
<charlie-tca> and it works for me
 * charlie-tca thinks "works for me" is a big item
<jbrouhard> yes.  it is
<jbrouhard> tho i wish people would stop applying that kind of thinking to systems management
<jbrouhard> and not leaving documentation
<charlie-tca> I am going to suggest the next time .gvfs fills up, you file a bug using ubuntu-bug gvfs
<jbrouhard> thanks
<jbrouhard> I'll remember that
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I agree on docs
<charlie-tca> That thought really fails with them
<jbrouhard> Well i'm a systems admin
<jbrouhard> i use documentation for just about EVERYTHING
<charlie-tca> I can see where "lack of docs" would cause issues
<jbrouhard> sadly my current employers' sysadmin did NOT do that.. and I'm having to do everything blindly.
<charlie-tca> The other side of that is what I have been seeing lately, with the "no one reads the docs"
<jbrouhard> lol
<charlie-tca> Even worse trying to pick things up that were never documented
<jbrouhard> lol.. yeah
<inaety> Hi I have a laptop with xubuntu installed.  I'm trying to configure it such that when I close the laptop while plugged in will only turn off the screen
<Sysi> right click on power manager panel applet → preferences
<inaety> the option for laptop lid is closed is lock screen
<inaety> and that keeps the screen on
<Sysi> if you set it to "do nothing" it should turn it of
<Sysi> *off
<Sysi> it also should do that when you set it to lock.. can be some bug with acpi power managment or something
<inaety> when i have it to do nothing, it will turn off for a few minutes and then come back on by itself
<inaety> under extended, set monitor sleep mode to "suspend" actual might work
<inaety> im pretty sure standby would keep it on
<vixus> Gah, why has ubuntu gone down this path of removing customisability?
<vixus> can't even get rid of the awful GDM look.
<vixus> and how do i set focus on mouse hover?
<vixus> it used to be in Mouse or Window Manager Tweaks I think
<charlie-tca> um, ubuntu support is in #ubuntu
<vixus> charlie-tca, that would be great if I was using ubuntu :)
<vixus> and not xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Then you should be specific.
<charlie-tca> vixus | Gah, why has ubuntu gone down this path of removing customisability?
<vixus> Ah, but it's happened all across the board :D
<charlie-tca> What release of Xubuntu are you using
<charlie-tca> no, it hasn't. Xubuntu has not removed most of the options in many releases
<vixus> the latest
<vixus> stable
<vixus> I think when GDM got updated it removed most of the customisability (GNOME's fault, not xubuntu's)
<vixus> so i should probably go whine in #gnome
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> as to focus, Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Window Manager, focus tab, focus follows mouse is still there
<vixus> ah, that's grand
<vixus> am i able to edit the right-click menu?
<vixus> or does  it have to duplicate the main menu?
<charlie-tca> It is a duplicate
<vixus> well, in fact I used to have it so that right click directly opened the applications menu and not the desktop one..
<vixus> but I'm not sure how I did it..
<charlie-tca> Yes, that was before Xfce 4.8
<vixus> ah ok
<charlie-tca> as for GDM, we have replaced it in oneiric with lightdm, which is much easier to customize, for both the developer and the user
<vixus> that sounds good
<vixus> maybe i should have waited before installing this then :/
<charlie-tca> You can upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 when it releases in October
<vixus> yeah
<xubuntu584> hi habe ein paar fregen
<xubuntu584> fragen
<xubuntu584> und zwar sucht mein netbook nicht mehr nach WLan accesspoints
<xubuntu584> muss alles manuell einggeben werden was kann man da machen?
<charlie-tca> Can you use English, please?
<charlie-tca> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu584> ooh sorry
<xubuntu584> of course
<charlie-tca> No problem.
<xubuntu584> i have to searche accesspoints manually
<xubuntu584> for some times my netbook does this allone?
<charlie-tca> That is a common problem.
<xubuntu584> is there a wrong network-driver
<xubuntu584> ?
<charlie-tca> No, it is probably network manager not working right
<xubuntu584> oooh damned
<xubuntu584> how can i fix the problem?
<charlie-tca> I wish I knew that answer
<xubuntu584> ok
<xubuntu584> i could get angry every time i have to search for WLan
<xubuntu584> ^^
<xubuntu584> ok bye
<DaBigBoss> ola bruda
<DaBigBoss> bazhang bro ola
<DaBigBoss> pici bruda ola
<volga629> nvidia driver can't install on dell e6400 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80-pkg1.run
<volga629> any help welcome and thank you
<volga629> I was googling for solution for last few days non of solutions didn't work :-(
<ElderDryas> volga629: Define "can't install"
<volga629> 2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<volga629> just sec I will paste bin the error from nvidia log
<volga629> http://pastebin.com/THFKzNGt
<Sysi> try with menu → system → additional drivers first
<volga629> it is no gui right now
<volga629> I have ssh access only right now
<volga629> and linux headers and linux sources installed
<volga629> and i checked  /lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic-pae/build is symlinked as should be to /usr/src/linux-*
<volga629> that what I have installed http://pastebin.com/RY7JJPJP
<volga629> in term of kernel
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/
<knome> charlie-tca, is that okay? ^
<charlie-tca> Yes, but we need it in here and -devel
<knome> okay.
<Efazati> i was installed xubuntu 11.10 alpha and i receive '/run/udev/' not writable
<Efazati> why?
<charlie-tca> because it is an alpha release
<Sysi> because it's alpha and has problems, support in #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> it still has a lot of things to be fixed
<Efazati> charlie-tca, use 11.4?
<charlie-tca> no I use the development release
<Efazati> charlie-tca, so how fix this problem?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<Efazati> charlie-tca, tnks
<charlie-tca> I don't worry about warning messages that don't break anything
<Efazati> i love debian ... shit
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<gentoo_drummer> just wondering how I change the scrolling speed on xfce..
<andres-kain> sorry could not help anybody today! bye!
<gentoo_drummer> lol
<gentoo_drummer> helloo
<GridCube> hell
<GridCube> o
<GridCube> :P
<gentoo_drummer> anyone knows stuff bout xfce?
<gentoo_drummer> how do i set the scrolling speed??
<GridCube> scrolling speed
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> what version of xubuntu are you using
<gentoo_drummer> latest
<GridCube> 11.04?
<gentoo_drummer> y
<gentoo_drummer> tell me know please, or die
<charlie-tca> mouse speed should be controlled by Settings -> Mouse, acceleration
#xubuntu 2012-08-20
<xubuntu987> hi, I just installed xubuntu, but i don't seem to have a window manager
<xubuntu987> After I log into the loging manager I get nada
<xubuntu987> anz ideas?
<xubuntu987> oh sorry, it finallz seems to have worked.
<xubuntu987> updating and upgrading seem to have paid off. False alarm...
<ochosi> good
<genii-around> Again. After updates. My ubuntu, kubuntu, and lubuntuare gone and the only option in lightdm is xubuntu
<ochosi> sounds perfect :)
<genii-around> Hm
<ochosi> (hope you don't mind sarcasm)
<xubuntu987> yes, sorry about that it's been a while
<xubuntu987> what's the best way to get texlive >2009 installed?
<xubuntu987> use the installer from tex-live? (and not apt-get)
<xubuntu987> will there be any problems if I do this?
<UnknownFork> What directory is xfconf located in again?
<Unit193> /usr/lib/xfce4/xfconf
<UnknownFork> thanks
<dottle> hello
<dottle> trying to install xubuntu, the install locks up before it really gets started
<dottle> get the splash screen with the slidy bar, then dark screen, then second splash screen with mouse cursor. The arrow changes to a circle and starts to rotate, then freezes
<dottle> anyone with any ideas what I can try?
<hanslanda> hello there, can anyone help me? i think its easy to do, but im very new to linux...i was changing some sound settings on XFCE and now i have no sound, just microfone..anyone?
<dottle> try alsamixer, run it in a terminal
<dottle> after you get sound back you need to save settings or they will revert when you boot
<dottle> to save type: sudo alsacntl store
<dottle> the one that made me silent was the "line" setting, it kept going to zero
<hanslanda> hello there, can anyone help me? i think its easy to do, but im very new to linux...i was changing some sound settings on XFCE and now i have no sound, just microfone..anyone?
<hanslanda> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20-08-2012-020810.php
<tyche> hanslanda: make that sudo alsactl store
<hanslanda> and then..
<tyche> In alsamixer (sudo alsamixer) press F6 and choose the output you want to use.  Then exit and use the sudo alsactl store to keep it on reboots.
<tyche> When you're in the F6 and choose what you want, you can raise and lower the volume by using the up-arrow and down-arrow keys.
<tyche> If you're using xubuntu, then you may also have to tell PulseAudio to not use any other outputs than what your speakers are plugged into.
<hanslanda> im sorry, but i did that steps and still mute
<hanslanda> about pulseaudio i didnt make any change yet
<dottle> trying to install xubuntu and it locks up
<tyche> I had that problem in particular, since my speakers are BOSE USB speakers - and PulseAudio was defaulting to my monitor (which is HDMI) or my on board sound card (which was worthless).
<tyche> In alsamixer, you also have a spot that says 'Auto Mute' and it's enabled.  I've never seen that before on any of my machines.
<dottle> me neither
<hanslanda> weird
<tyche> dottle: what do you have for a system?
<dottle> can you de-select that one?
<dottle> tyche: it is an old intel
<dottle> cobbled together
<dottle> two disk drives and a cd-rom
<dottle> 1.5 gig mem
<tyche> Your video may be locking it up.  I had problems with an older machine not being able to install Ubuntu - the screen turned to large pixel hash.
<dottle> screen looks good, nice picture
<tyche> I've had the same thing happen with a new machine, where Ubuntu couldn't figure out what video card I had.
<dottle> I think its a pci=e ati 6800 video card
<tyche> I'm not familiar with ATI's, but that sounds fairly recent.
<dottle> about year 1005
<dottle> 2005
<tyche> LOL, there's a bit of a difference, there.  About a thousand years.
<dottle> just before gpu access became available
<dottle> heheh
<tyche> Where in the installation process is it locking up?
<dottle> <--- time traveller
<hanslanda> i will reboot..see you in 2 min
<tyche> Yea.  Right.
<dottle> I get the first splash screen ok
<dottle> then it goes dark, and I get the second splash screen
<dottle> the mouse pointer appears
<dottle> then it turns to a circle, goes about 40 minutes around the face and freezes
<dottle> 40 minutes = not quite 3/4 of 1 pass
<tyche> Did you check the md5 sum of the download?
<dottle> yes, did the check disk function and it was fine
<dottle> I have burned it on dvd, and cd
<tyche> Still sounds like something is corrupt.
<dottle> and I have tried with the ubuntu disk, as well
<tyche> Did you use the slowest burning speed available to your system and software?
<dottle> was not able to slow it down with brassero
<dottle> told it to do 4x and it did 40x anyway
<dottle> still have both iso's on this box
<tyche> I usually use K3B, because it's more flexible, and I can control more.
<dottle> this box is ubuntu 12.04 running xfce
<tyche> It will also read the MD5 sum of the .iso
<dottle> I think I burned the cd with k3b, it checked the md5 sum before and after
<dottle> said it was ok
<tyche> If you've got Ubuntu 12.04, then you can just put KDE and XFCE (Xubuntu) on top of it, and select at login.
<dottle> trying to get a second box up
<dottle> want to play with vnc
<tyche> LOL.  Understood.  That's why I have four partitions on a terabyte drive.
<dottle> what could cause a hang at that point in the process?
<tyche> Infinite loop.
<tyche> And, without seeing where it actually was in the process, I'd have no way of knowing what held it up.
<dottle> is it loading modules there?
<tyche> It might be.  Like I said, I don't know.  There used to be a way to hit <Esc> and see the action on screen.  I don't know if that still works.
<dottle> is there a way to get a trace?
<dottle> I'll try, when does one hit esc?
<tyche> Sorry, not that much of a programmer/developer.  In fact, I'm NO type of programmer/developer
<tyche> From grub, as soon as the splash screen comes up.
<tyche> I'm not sure from the install.
<dottle> generating locales
<dottle> complet
<dottle> change passwd failed
<dottle> nice, I cant type that fast
<tyche> Just tell me when it stops processing things.
<dottle> ok, that cool screen went away, then I got the second splash screen and the lock up
<dottle> could not hit esc to see anything
<dottle> there is a white square on the bottom right of the screen, but I can't see what it might be saying
<hanslanda> hello there, can anyone help me? i think its easy to do, but im very new to linux...i was changing some sound settings on XFCE and now i have no sound, just microfone working..anyone?
<tyche> OK.  dottle I'm sorry, but you've just hit the end of what I'd know to do. (Perpetual n00bie - just too much for this old man to know).  You need someone that's in the devs, I think.  Or at least someone more knowledgeable than I am.
<tyche> hanslanda: Did you make the changes in PulseAudio?
<dottle> ok, thanks for trying tyche , at least I now know about that cool esc function
<hanslanda> i dont know what changes i have to make...im very very dumb ..i think im going back to windows
<tyche> Yea, and I know it still works, from your trying to type the trace.  :-)
<dottle> it went quite a ways, too. just not far enuf
<tyche> hanslanda: PulseAudio Control (Applications->Sound & Video -> PulseAudio Control), go to the Configuration tab.
<tyche> That should show you all the output devices you have on your machine.
<hanslanda> tyche, cant find applications sound and video settings
<tyche> If you're in Xubuntu, it might be in a different place.  Look around.
<tyche> It may be under system settings
<xubuntu064> hi, i just installed xubuntu 12.04 and i have problem with the bottom panel bar
<xubuntu064> when i open multiple applications, the panel is to short and i cant acces some things anymore, how to fix or avoid this?
<TheSheep> make it longer?
<xubuntu064> it is on full length
<xubuntu064> but i would expect that the panel moves to left or right. when its 'full'
<TheSheep> that's not possible
<TheSheep> but it should never grow larger than your screen
<xubuntu064> so it will happen often that icons are just offscreen?
<TheSheep> that should not happen
<xubuntu064> is there an other way to have an overview of all the applications that are open, beside the use of this bottom panel?
<TheSheep> xubuntu064: there are like 4 panel plugins that give you an overview of open windows, and the middle click on the desktop
<izrail> hi there
<aquix> xubuntu064  ps shows all open processes ..use it like this     ps aux                   or search for a process like this ps aux | grep  PROCESS
<izrail> i am searching for a solution to get a "mandatory user profile" on xubuntu
<TheSheep> izrail: isn't that a windows thing?
<izrail> background: i am using xubuntu as alternative OS in a lab environment at university fulda. what i need is a local user account that my students can use (and modify and crash) ... after re-login, i want the account to be in the initial state again
<izrail> TheSheep yes indeed ... but i am trying to get rid of windows in the lab :)
<TheSheep> izrail: one thing that comes to mind is deleting the user's home directory on logout
<izrail> i thought of copying the complete $HOME to /etc/skel and then forcing deletion of the $HOME on logout ... at next login /etc/skel would be copied back to $HOME ...
<izrail> not sure is this is the best solution
<izrail> right :)
<izrail> but this can't be done using .bash_logout, can it?
<izrail> .bash_logout can't delete itself ...
<TheSheep> there might be something more ready out there, but I never needed anything like this, so I didn't look
<xubuntu064> TheSheep, could you tell me some of these plugins to get an overview?
<TheSheep> izrail: plus, students could just edit it before logging out
<TheSheep> xubuntu064: just look throught the list in the panel settings, really
<izrail> TheSheep good point ... danm
<TheSheep> izrail: the 'safe' way of doing it would be to set the user's shell to a script that runs bash and then deletes the home
<izrail> hmh ... that's not a bad idea
<izrail> alternatively i found that gdm has something called PostSession ...
<izrail> is there something similar to xubuntus login manager?
<TheSheep> I'm not that familiar with lightdm
<izrail> # session-cleanup-script = Script to run when quitting a user session (runs as root)
<izrail> i will try this first :)
<izrail> the backup solution will be to modify the users shell
<izrail> thanks TheSheep :)
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> are there any things to consider when running xubuntu on an encrypted ssd? Like special filesystem options to help the wear leveling?
<MJBrune-Work> hey hey
<TheSheep> pimperle: the usual options for ssd
<TheSheep> pimperle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds
<pimperle> TheSheep: thanks!
<pimperle> do you have a hint on which one to buy? are there obviously bad choices? or can i just go and pick the topseller from amazon or something the likeß
<TheSheep> you could ask on ##hardware maybe
<pimperle> ok, thanks
<izrail> works perfect :)
<izrail> lightdm has session-setup-script and session-cleanup-script variables. i defined a cleanup script, that deletes the $HOME and copies it back from a backup location, where i store the clean profile
<stefy97100> Hi...
<Guest96020> I am in??
<Guest96020> Come faccio ad impostare un nome utente in luogo di "Guest96020"?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest96020> Oh, hi. No prob with using EN. I'd just like to know how can I change my nickname from "Guestxxxxx" to another one! Thank u so much guyz.
<Pici> Guest96020: type /nick something
<Guest96020> Ok
<Guest96020> c.lisco
<Guest96020> aaah
<Guest96020> it doesn't work. what am i doing wrong with that command? sorry to bother you guys :D
<clisco> ok, simply i could not use points, commas and so on in the nickname. thanku
<clisco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fAz4> hi
<fAz4> i just installed xubuntu-desktop
<fAz4> and all the Icons are ordered wrong on the panel
<xubuntu607> Hello, can i run xubuntu on a 1,80hz amd sepron with 256ram?
<Azelphur> yes but *buntu probably isn't the best for such an old machine, it tends to eat up a bit more RAM than that
<Azelphur> it'd run, just probably not all that fast
<ochosi> i agree, if it runs, it'd be rather slowish
<ochosi> (not even talking about launching e.g. a web-browser)
<Azelphur> You'd be better off with something lighter, like debian+lxde
<xubuntu607> cool i havent had the chance to try debian yet
<Murtaugh> using the alternate install disk, it is possible to run xubuntu on that machine, but 512mb of ram is higly recomended
<Murtaugh> *highly
<Murtaugh> You could look into DSL, they released a new version recently, and it's still debian based
<Murtaugh> huh, I just booted my desktop, and idle ram usage is 177mb o_O
<Murtaugh> Then again, this would be using under 200mb of ram if I killed firefox.
<Moonshiner24mUK>  i need some compilation help
<Moonshiner24mUK> * __stas__ (~kvirc@83.149.8.156) has joined #ndiswrapper
<Moonshiner24mUK> <Moonshiner24mUK> new kernel out on 12.04 ubuntu/xubuntu
<Moonshiner24mUK> * __stas__ (~kvirc@83.149.8.156) has left #ndiswrapper ("Once you know what it is you want to be true, instinct is a very useful device for enabling you to know that it is")
<Moonshiner24mUK> <Moonshiner24mUK> http://pastebin.com/mG6vNbfE
<Moonshiner24mUK> <Moonshiner24mUK> heres the error log and the problem
<Riley24> hey is anyone here
<pleia2> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pleia2> :)
<Riley24> hey guys i was wandering if there was anyway to activate the ati driver but use the x,org conf instead for options
<Riley24> because for whatever reason the control center does not do anything for tearing even with tearfree desktop on i really need my driver activated though to prevent overheating
<Riley24> do yall know what im talking about lol
<Riley24> for somereason amdcccle does not do anything for me with screen tearing and its driving me crazy
<recon_lap> Riley24: sorry no idea, maybe someone else might, you'll have to wait and see ;) you can also try as in ubuntu channel
<Riley24> yea right
<Riley24> i cant get anything out of them lol
<vorsorken> Is it possible to leave wifi on and connected during suspend?
<shpank> nope.
<shpank> but it's not a linux limitation
<vorsorken> thought that might be the case, thanks
<shpank> but they're developing something
<shpank> i think in win8 it's possible
<shpank> with certain chipsets
<shpank> always-connected
<pAt_> +
<XbooX> hello
<XbooX> that captcha is very hard to read lol
<PhantorGorth> evening
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PhantorGorth> hi Unit193.
<PhantorGorth> anyone able to suggest additional ideas on how to get sound working when all the usual tricks fail?
<SkippersBoss> /dev/usual tricks
<SkippersBoss> dev/ fail
<SkippersBoss> !details | PhantorGorth
<ubottu> PhantorGorth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PhantorGorth> (usual as in check that the driver is installed, check that nothing is on mute, etc)
<Unit193> Normally I link to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio and
<Unit193> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PhantorGorth> I have just install 11.10 then imediately upgraded to 12.04.
<SkippersBoss> PhantorGorth, Pulse raises a lot of hairs/problems/stress levels
<PhantorGorth> I just tried removing pulseaudio. no joy
<SkippersBoss> First check Alsamixer see if anything is muted down there
<PhantorGorth> SkippersBoss: done that one :-)
<SkippersBoss> so with alsa gone sound still not working
<SkippersBoss> sorry
<UnknownFork> What should I open xfconf with?
<SkippersBoss> with PULSE gone sound still not working
<PhantorGorth> yes I removed Pulse and got nothing
<PhantorGorth> I have used three players, vlc, aplay and play
<PhantorGorth> just in case it was the player
<SkippersBoss> are your system sounds working ??
<PhantorGorth> haven't actually checked that
<PhantorGorth> I am not a XFCE expert. I am stuggling to find the system sound settings
<SkippersBoss> Lets be up front here
<SkippersBoss> I am not either
<pleia2> I've had some mute weirdness, usually just killing the pulseaudio process and starting it again got me sorted
<SkippersBoss> just trying to point you to a certain point of thinking
<GridCube> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SkippersBoss> Pleia is however :-)
<Unit193> pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start
<PhantorGorth> I agree I can not rule out that is not all types of sound
<SkippersBoss> Unit193,  he has removed pulse and still no sound
<GridCube> PhantorGorth, on a terminal run: lspci | grep "Audio"
<PhantorGorth> yes but I put it back after testing
<Unit193> Well, with the idea of restarting audio, that was the idea.
<PhantorGorth> GridCube: returned nothing
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> wait, did you put "Audio" with the proper A
<Unit193> Could have him pastebin.com lspci output.
<GridCube> true
<PhantorGorth> lspci | grep -i "Audio" returns: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<GridCube> :D thats it
<GridCube> the -i makes the upper case irrelevant tho
<PhantorGorth> yes which is what I did after looking at the raw lspci output
<PhantorGorth> I am wondering as I alway keep my /home partition when changing OS I am wondering if there could be some rogue config left over from my previous OS (LMDE) causing trouble
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302457
<GridCube> PhantorGorth, probably
<GridCube> don't really know tho
<PhantorGorth> I removed the .asoundrc file as alsa docs say that normally you don't need one
<SkippersBoss> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1#The_.asoundrc_file
<PhantorGorth> SkippersBoss: just added that .asoundrc. I am not getting sound but I am now hearing it "click" when I a toggle the "Digital/Analog" switch
<PhantorGorth> It's like it's muted but all volume controls > 0%
<SkippersBoss> Like i said I am by no means an xpert and I have learned that in linux it either works or you are spending a lot of blood sweat and tears to get it to work
<PhantorGorth> I would prefer it if they would actually write a tool that tells you if alsa/pulse are receiving data
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<PhantorGorth> so I can at least trace where the problem is
<SkippersBoss> As pulse runs on top of ALSA i would advise to remove pulse whilst you are sorting out your alsa issue.
<PhantorGorth> SkippersBoss: blood and tears like me when I was trying to get flash to work yesterday
<PhantorGorth> got that one sorted. I had to revert to an earlier driver and move it in manually
<SkippersBoss> I have a repeating issue with pulse and skype
<PhantorGorth> I used to on Kubuntu before I went to LMDE and I made the mistake of switching to OSS4
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<PhantorGorth> Well I am now getting white noise when I play a track
<PhantorGorth> I am now getting sound
<PhantorGorth> :-)
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<David-A> PhantorGorth: and now you don't want it :)
<PhantorGorth> I removed Pulse and restarted alsa
<SkippersBoss> have fun
<PhantorGorth> think the force-reload was missing before when I removed alsa
<PhantorGorth> sorry pusle
<PhantorGorth> *pulse :-)
<PhantorGorth> thanks everyone who helped
<PhantorGorth> now to try it with flash
<PhantorGorth> that's working too :-)
<SkippersBoss> ok can any one point me please to the right setting for preventing focus window under mouse pointer. ?? this behaviour just got me into serious trouble and is annoying
<knome> SkippersBoss, apps > settings > settings manager > window manager > tab "focus" > set "focus model" to "click to focus", not "focus follows mouse"
<SkippersBoss> thx
<SkippersBoss> you are a live saver
<knome> of course! i save your life from.. myself!
<knome> :)=
<SkippersBoss> i bow to your wisdom
#xubuntu 2012-08-21
<xubuntu388> Hello
<xubuntu388> someone around?
<xubuntu388> need help please
<bazhang> ask a question
<xubuntu388> ok
<xubuntu388> i have installed xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu388> but ati mobility radeon x700 is not acclerating
<xubuntu388> been trying for long but none
<bazhang> is that quite an old card?
<xubuntu388> need help
<xubuntu388> its pci express
<xubuntu388> 256mb
<xubuntu388> its ok for me
<bazhang> xubuntu388, please don't enter after just one or two words. it's impossible to read
<xubuntu388> ok
<bazhang> check in additional drivers for one to install
<xubuntu388> i've tryed fglrx
<xubuntu388> and original from ati too...
<xubuntu388> So, anything to try?
<bazhang> to accomplish what, exactly
<xubuntu388> to install drivers that can recognize and do acceleration 3d
<holstein> xubuntu388: if the proprietary ones dont, there might not be suport for your card. either there hasnt been, or its been dropped
<xubuntu388> i'heard about nomodeset
<xubuntu388> how can i choose it?
<holstein> xubuntu388: nomodeset would be "safe graphics mode"
<xubuntu388> how can i apply it?
<holstein> xubuntu388: you can get to that in a live CD by tapping shift, and using the F6 option at the bottom... that will bascially force the vesa driver AFAIK
<holstein> xubuntu388: that will *not* support 3d
<xubuntu388> but for installed xubuntu??
<xubuntu388> hmm i see
<xubuntu388> what xubuntu version supports my ati car?
<B3rz3rk3r> xubuntu388, I googled your card quickly, ATi have dropped support for that long ago it seems
<xubuntu388> last catalyst where 9.3
<holstein> thats a very old card.. i would look at some older ati drivers
<David-A> xubuntu388: bazhang asked if you tried "additional drivers" and i have not seen a clear answer to that (system>hardware drivers or system>additional drivers)
<xubuntu388> mm i tryed from ati repositories
<xubuntu388> and from synatics too about fglrx
<holstein> xubuntu388: its going to be *old*... nothing automatic will support your device
<xubuntu388> hmm i see
<xubuntu388> so, what about downloading catalist 9.3?
<David-A> xubuntu388: see what system>hardware drivers says
<xubuntu388> How can i do it, please?
<B3rz3rk3r> xubuntu388, click System, then Hardware Drivers
<B3rz3rk3r> hit the menu, settings, additional drivers
<B3rz3rk3r> xubuntu388, found it?
<David-A> (yes, sorry, menus are different in xubuntu 10.04 and 12.04)
<B3rz3rk3r> i guess he didn't find it :p
<David-A> ,first thing to do
<David-A> ,drivers
<David-A> !first thing to do
<ubottu> David-A: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David-A> !drivers
<David-A> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<David-A> !hardware drivers
<bazhang> David-A, /msg ubottu
<David-A> will that ask it or learn it?
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu etc etc
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia  Usage info with ubottu facts.
<David-A> thanks, good info, but dosn't say what /msg ubottu etc etc does
<bazhang> avoids the channel being cluttered with tries to find the correct trigger, for one David-A
<David-A> !search driver
<ubottu> Found: binarydriver, reiserfs, binarydrivershowto, ntfs-3g, gatos, vesa, binarydriver-#ubuntu+1*, bcm43xx, ext3, tv and 18 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=driver
<bazhang> ...
<bazhang> David-A, PLEASE do that in /msg with the bot.
<David-A> ok
<ines> how can i downgrade the grub version?
<ines> it is on the 3....24
<holstein> ines: i would open whatever package manager your are comfortable with and downgrade, or force an earlier version
<ines> and i need the 3....12
<holstein> i find it easy to find in the synaptic menu
<ines> synaptic
<ines> ok
<ines> there's a specific name
<GridCube> ines, you want to use an old "kernel" in the grub stage you have an option called "previous linux versions" there you have all the kernels that are still available to load
<ines> i used it, but when i reboot the laptop, the issue is still there
<holstein> GridCube: good call! ...i was wondering about those version numbers
<ines> i mean, every time i reboot it, the 3....24 load again
<holstein> !grub | ines
<ubottu> ines: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> i find reviewing that helpful.. i usually customize something about grub right after install
<ines> i made a sudo dist-upgrade
<ines> so my kernel version was 3.12
<ines> and now it is 3.24
<holstein> sure.. whats the issue ines ?
<holstein> you dont need to downgrade grub...
<ines> and every time i start my laptop, the mouse does not move at all
<ines> when i made the dist-upgrade, the energy went on
<ines> then i made a dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> so, the earlier kernel works better?
<ines> no
<holstein> i would consider going into a package manager and just removing the kenrel that is not working for you
<ines> the older worked better
<holstein> or, just boot the earlier one from the grub menu
<ines> sorry im back again
<ines> how can do it ? to remove the kernel
<holstein> ines: i would open the package manager of your choice, and search for it.. i usually open synaptic and search "linux"
<ines> which one, the headder
<ines> or the image
<GridCube> both
<ines> ok
<holstein> ines: if it were me, i would remove all associated with the kernel version # i dont want to be using
<ines> "if it were me, i would remove all associated with the kernel version" what do you mean, what kind of thing for example
<ines> and should i remove or complete remove
<holstein> ines: either should be fine for kernels, and neither should cause a problem
<ines> ok
<ines> im gonna reboot
<ines> nothing, i reboot the laptop, and the version 3.24 loaded again
<holstein> ines: yup... "it" will.. you'll need to do one of a few option... you can specify at boot time which kernel you would like to boot
<holstein> you can also remove the newer kernel that is not working, or change which kernel grub boots by default
<ines> the original of xubuntu 11.10, the 3.12 version
<holstein> i would review the wiki pages... you'll want to run "update-grub" likely
<ines> and it is installed
<ines> but i rebooted, and the 3.24 loaded again
<holstein> ines: you'll need to choose how you would like to specify what kernel to boot
<ines> "you'll want to run "update-grub" likely" how
<ines> ?
<holstein> ines: you can read about that in the wiki page i linked iearly
<holstein> !grub | ines
<ubottu> ines: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run "sudo update-grub"
<ines> i just installed the 3.19 version from synaptic
<ines> ok
<ines> i will
<holstein> ines: cool.. but we were talking about you removing a kernel, not installing one
<ines> well i taught installing one, will figure out the problem
<ines> well, im gonna update the grup
<ines> sorry kernel
<ines> ok
<ines> is it  ready?
<holstein> ines: ?
<ines> just typing update-grub
<holstein> ines: sudo update-grub
<ines> ready
<ines> reboot?
<holstein> ines: you dont need to reboot for that to "work".. you'll likely just want to check and see that the settings are as you expect and want them to be at boot
<krelac> im instaling linux xubuntu 12.04
<krelac> what shall i do for begin?
<krelac> im new linux user
<holstein> krelac: just run it live, or install, and start using it.. ask if you have any questions
<ines> http://pastebin.com/UV9UHBuD
<ines> right
<ines> is that im gonna reboot
<ines> this laptop, is not mine
<ines> so
<ines> i need to be sure that it is gonna work
<ines> did you see the pastebin?
<krelac> first of all i wanna know what can i do whit linux as beginer
<krelac> and all what linux can do
<holstein> krelac: i would just start using it... xubuntu is quite full featured and you can likely do anything you need with it
<GridCube> krelac, :D theres a whole internet out there to help you, i recommend going to the wikis and start reading
<GridCube> :D
<tyche> krelac: This might take a while.  With Linux you can surf the web, write a novel, get email, do your finances, listen to classical music (or any type you like), chat with friends on various channels, watch videos and movies, keep track of local weather, schedule appointments, connect to bluetooth devices . . .
<GridCube> krelac, the sky is the fronteir
<tyche> Oh, and best of all, AVOID VIRUSES
<GridCube> if you are not silly enough and get cheated to use sudo on a harmful program, that can happen
<tyche> OK, I'll admit that I DID make a presumption I probably shouldn't have.  But really, would a n00bie know how to use sudo?
<Azelphur> a noobie probably shouldn't need to use sudo at all unless something is broke
<GridCube> tyche, a n00b will probably do whatever someone says to them, if a troll is nearby that could end tragically
<Azelphur> a lot of noobs tend to run everything under sudo regardless of whether htey need to, too
<tyche> True.  That's why it's good to have people that know what NOT to do.
<tyche> That one I hadn't seen.
<GridCube> !ot | everyone, and that includes you GridCube
<ubottu> everyone, and that includes you GridCube: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slinkeey> Hello
<slinkeey> what do I need to re-add to my panel to mke it show what applications are open...
<slinkeey> I managed to lose that.
<slinkeey> so now I am using ALT-TAB as a workaround.
<holstein> slinkeey: you can alway just add things back til you find it... or look at the live CD and see, or make a new user, or look in the guest account and check... i would look for "application list" ? something like that
<slinkeey> ok
<slinkeey> good idea
<slinkeey> I will add a new user
<slinkeey> and look at what is added
<slinkeey> brb
<Murtaugh> I have a usb floppy disk driv plugged in and I can't tell if it's just no mounting the disk, or not recognizing the drive
<Murtaugh> excuse the bad typing
<GridCube> floppy?
<astraljava> Murtaugh: `tail -f /var/log/messages` before plugging it in, and then you'll see the relevant lines appearing when it is connected.
<Murtaugh> GridCube: I have some plc programs on floppy disks
<GridCube> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Murtaugh> astraljava: no suck file or directory
<Murtaugh> *such
<Murtaugh> grr
<astraljava> Murtaugh: Sorry, it's moved to /var/log/dmesg nowadays.
<Murtaugh> I didn't see any changes after connecting the drive
<Murtaugh> ubottu: my fstab doesn't have the top line, and i can't tell if the drive is even being recognized
<ubottu> Murtaugh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Murtaugh> ohh
<Murtaugh> derp
<GridCube> Murtaugh, im pretty sure that ubuntu droped kernel support for floppies a few years ago
<Murtaugh> is there a package I need to install? >_<
<GridCube> i dont really know
<Murtaugh> xp doesn't like not having control over the mbr, so I can't get it to boot and try in there
<Murtaugh> the ##windows folks just chew me out for using grub instead of veing helpfull
<GridCube> o: dont say, that come as news to me
<GridCube> /sarcasm
<GridCube> Murtaugh, on a tty do sudo update-grub
<GridCube> and grub should add an entry for xp
<Murtaugh> it has an xp entry, but xp halts as soon as it boots, saying a dll is missing
<GridCube> oh, thats not mbr fault then
<Murtaugh> hal.dll
<Viva_Nero> does anybody know what package the "slimline" theme from karmic is in?
<Viva_Nero> I'm not a fan of any of the themes installed by default :T
<fXsTar> Hy.Does anyone know how to customize action buttons ? I want to use my own custom icons for reboot/logout action. Thank You
<baizon> fXsTar: create a launcher with commands :)
<baizon> for example: "xfce4-session-logout --halt" for shutdown etc.
<baizon> possible commands are here: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xfce4-session-logout
<TheSheep> so, I want to use subpixel hinting, but I'm using two minitors and each has different layout of the subpixel, is there anything I can do about it?
<Murtaugh> was asked from my other client, but naybody know of a package with a theme similar to slimline from karmic?
<Murtaugh> *anybody
<dystopiandrift> has anyone used anyremote? I want to use my phone as a bluetooth remote to control vlc..
<dystopiandrift> I'm not in love with anyremote or anything, any bluetooth remote software that works is good to me.. unless it is strictly for kde or something nasty.. keep in mind I am searching myself right now. I'm not one of those "hey, this won't work out of the box, make it go irc" people.
<shpank> dystopiandrift: what kind of phone do you have
<shpank> because
<shpank> if it's an android phone and you have a wifi network, there's a bunch of very nice vlc remote apps out there which communicate with the http-interface of vlc
<shpank> works like a charm and even my girlfriend uses it :)
<dystopiandrift> ah, yes. I know. Thank you.. But I have an older feature phone Sonim made it. ;)
<dystopiandrift> so I need something with a j2me client
<dystopiandrift> android makes everything to easy. ;p
<dystopiandrift> I guess I could punch a hole in my network and connect to vlc's http-interface through gprs.. but that seems like a waste of electrons.
<dystopiandrift> ..sending radio waves to the cell tower down the street to tell my computer to do sutff.. you know?
<shpank> it's the geek way of using technology
<shpank> i'm planning to set up a vpn service at home so i don't have to use the crappy wifi on my phone to do such stuff
<shpank> it loses connectivity every 5 minutes or so
<dystopiandrift> gnarly. why?
<shpank> i don't know
<shpank> maybe buying a 130 euro smartphone wasn't the best idea i
<shpank> i've ever had
<dystopiandrift> demons? gremlins? politicians?
<shpank> it's a little broken by default
<shpank> 128MB of RAM is not enough for anything
<dystopiandrift> didn't bill gates say something like '128k of ram is all you will ever need"?
<Murtaugh> 128mb of ram will run DSL quite well
<dystopiandrift> or open-wrt ;p
<dystopiandrift> so, no suggestions for a j2me based bluetooth remote solution? when I started looking around I figured there would be a dozen or so options.. I guess smartphones came along to quickly and smashed all the j2me dev's plans..
<dystopiandrift> see you all some other time.
<freshmeat> I want to exit Xubuntu and enter X/twm. Is this achievable via the command line?
<ToZ> freshmeat, if you've installed twm, then you should have an option at the login screen to select the TWM session.
<freshmeat> ToZ, my machine freezes when I choose to start a TWM session for some reason.
<ToZ> freshmeat, explain "freezes"?
<freshmeat> ToZ, in the sense that there is no progress.
<ToZ> if you select the twm session, do you login and see a background?
<freshmeat> No.
<ToZ> does the login screen disappear?
<freshmeat> Yes
<ToZ> if you left-click, do you get a menu?
<freshmeat> Just a moment.
<freshmeat> I'll be back.
<freshmeat> Silly me. It does work. I didn't left-click.
<ToZ> its probably just that nothing is loaded.
<freshmeat> I'm under a TWM session right now.
<m1chael> when i changed from a USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, I get an error saying that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode... this behavior disappears as soon as I reboot with the USB keyboard plugged back in... what can i do about this?
<freshmeat> I see that menus look similar under TWM as they do under Xubuntu.
<freshmeat> Do they both use a common widget layer that sits on top of X?
<ToZ> freshmeat, sorry, don't know.
<freshmeat> Alright.
<freshmeat> I want to quit to console mode.
<baizon> i know :D
<baizon> but no need to tell :D
<aquix> hmm, something light?
<metals> hi
<metals> I have to send a huge error. where should I paste it?
<metals> here or somewhere else?
<aquix> use pastebin.com
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<metals> thanks
<metals> oh
<metals> it is blocked in Iran
<metals> any other place?
<knome> paste.ubuntu.com is?
<metals> no
<metals> stand by
<metals> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159042/
<knome> what areyou trying to achieve and what have you done before you encountered this error?
<knome> metals, maybe try running 'sudo apt-get clean' and retrying
<m1chael> when i changed from a USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, I get an error saying that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode... this behavior disappears as soon as I reboot with the USB keyboard plugged back in... what can i do about this?
<xubuntu245> ping
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu245> hi
<metals> knome: I was updating
<metals> the regular update
<ska> Will Xubuntu install ok on an ASUS EeePC 901 ?
<holstein> ska: should be no problem.. try it live and see :)
<TheSheep> you may also want to check the forums and wiki
<ska> ok.. I'll just make a USB installer.
<holstein> i have lubuntu running on an old 900 with no issues other than the obvious... i have realistic expectations
<ska> Can I use the standard Ubuntu usb-disc-creator tool to burn the USB?
<GridCube> sure, i do use unetbootin tho
<ska> Ok, ill check if that is on my system
 * holstein +1 ^^
<GridCube> ska, you download it free from the internet or install it
<ska> GridCube: its in my packages..
<GridCube> yep, an old version, the internets one is newer
<GridCube> the old version works pretty well tho, if you already have the iso's
<ska> GridCube: should I unetbootin to install on a 2nd machine to a usb-drive?
<ska> Or does it go onto the target system directly?
<GridCube> it just creates a livecd
<GridCube> or liveusb
<ska> ok.
<ska> For some reason unetbootin wants to reboot my server system
<aquix> yeah, it say that when finished, just close it.    stupid option imho
<ska> ok, first time around it didn't copy.. now it is copying lots.
<ska> holstein: I cant seem to get it to boot. I get a 10 count, but it keeps re-setting to 0
<GridCube> ska, the program failed to load the image
<GridCube> try again
<ska> I'm trying again with usb-creator
<GridCube> :)
<holstein> ska: i format before trying
<ska> Sometimes there is a chicken-n-egg disconnect with the device labels internally ..
<ska> holstein: how can I format /dev/sdd on commandline?
<ska> fdisk?
<TheSheep> mkfs
<ska> use vfat?
<TheSheep> mkfs.vfat
<holstein> ska: i use gparted
<TheSheep> holstein: on the command line?
<holstein> TheSheep: AFAIK, gparted is not available for the command line
<TheSheep> holstein: then why would you recommend it for a command line tool?
<holstein> i use gparted for formatting... its a GUI that could be more comfortable for someone who might ask 'how do i format from the command line?"
<holstein> TheSheep: i'll try and be more clear in the future.. i was not aware that my statement would be interpreted that way
<ska> I'm ok,, done it many time, but rusty..
<ska> maybe i need to wipe the boot sector off of the usb stick too.
<ska> I keep getting the same unetboot interface.
<holstein> ska: when trying to boot the USB stick?
<ska> yea.
<GridCube> ska, check your iso againt the hashs
<ska> I formatted the sdd1 with mkfs.vfat, and now re-installing via usb-creator.. md5sum checks good.
<holstein> i use unetbootin... i format the stick, and run unet pointing to the iso i already have downloaded
<ska> I'm re-makeing the entir usb. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd etc..
<xubuntu648> hi, how does one disable compiz?
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't come with compiz
<xubuntu648> Well, I installed it, didn't like it, want to revert, any idea how?
<TheSheep> !compiz | xubuntu648
<ubottu> xubuntu648: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Marzata> what is this Compositor in Window Manager Tweaks?
<aquix> xubuntu648     ALT + F2       then run       xfwm4 --replace
<aquix> then uninstall compiz
<TheSheep> Marzata: xfwm4's compositor
<Marzata> ah
<xubuntu648> thx
<TheSheep> Marzata: xfwm4 does some accelerated things with windows, just not as fancy as compiz
<aquix> np :)
<Marzata> aha
<Marzata> nice enough for us
<ska> holstein: I had to use another system. Mine didn't seem to format or see the usb correctly
<holstein> ska: glad you got it sorted...
<ska> holstein: I had an error installing. I have a running cli system, but the /etc/apt/sources.list only points to the (non-existant) cdrom
<ska> The error happend during the software installation section, and i continued onto "install bootloader" ..
<ska> Should i try to re-install or repair?
<holstein> ska: i do not install software there.. i install only... that has "bitten me" a few times, so i dont do it
<holstein> not during the install.. no reason not to try repairing though.. i would likely run sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade
<ska> holstein: how do you do it, deselect all options like ssh?
<GridCube> ska, add the universe apt-repositorie
<ska> holstein: /etc/apt/sources.list is empty excpet for cdrom entry.
<ska> can someone give me a sample sources.list for 12.04
<GridCube> yep
<ska> cool.. ty
<holstein> ska: i literally just install... maybe you are on the alternate installer.. i usually like to use the live CD installer for desktop machines so i can see the desktop running before install for testing
<GridCube> ska, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159245/
<ska> holstein: yea, I used alternate.. sorry
<holstein> ska: no worries.. usually the alternate "just works" regardless of what i choose there, though i used to have issues on some other ubuntu versions
<ska> maybe i should dl the normal installer. How large is standard install?
<ska> My primary disk is only 4gb
<holstein> ska: i would try adding what GridCube linked, and update/upgrade first.. that could save some time
<holstein> last time i had to fit on 4gb's was 10.04.. and it worked fine back then.. i cannot say xubuntu 12.04 does for sure, but i would think it should fit
<ska> holstein: I want to do that, but I have no scp, ssh, and the screen/keyboard is very tiny.. myabe usb stick
<GridCube> ska, 4gb for / is more than enough, given that you give it a dedicated /home
<GridCube> ive tested the 12.04 isos on vboxes of 4gb and it works, i dont know if they will be usable for long but they install
<en1gma> im running xubuntu daily amd64 live usb with persistant install. there is a kismet package in repo but its 2008 and i want something newer which will be a PPA and i know they arent supported but is there any sites more trusted then others for this stuff?
<holstein> en1gma: you could link the PPA and get an opinion.. the source is likely the most trusted
<en1gma> yea true but for a live cd i dont really want to build it
<knome> ska, i've used 12.04 with 4GB, and it's a tight fit, but you can do it.
<en1gma> ok i will try and find a good recent amd64 version for quantal
<knome> ska, 4GB for both / and /home, i mean
<en1gma> im not to worried about trust as this will be just a live cd for wardriving
<en1gma> wont even really connect to net
<ska> Ok, looks good on source.list.. Should I try "aptitude install x-window-system" or similar?
<holstein> ska: i would want to see sudo apt-get update report no errors
<holstein> then, i would see if the xubuntu-desktop metapackage is installed and go from there
<GridCube> ska, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> that should do it
<GridCube> :P after that you might want to change your apt-location to somewhere near to you because as now it points to argentina if you just copied mine
<ska> ty.. installing 403mb
<ska> oops..
<ska> good point
<GridCube> it will work dont worry
<GridCube> :D
<holstein> that sounds hopeful ska
<ska> s/ar/us ?
<GridCube> i think its just nothing if is for usa
<GridCube> but i dont know
<GridCube> you can change it from software sources later
<ska> ok.. its not slow
<ska> just cross-continental traffic
<ska> 600kB/s
<GridCube> thats faster than i've ever had XD
<craigbass1976> Any reason why I don't have a working rear speaker jack all of a sudden.  It might not have worked yesterday, I'm not sure.  I didn't use it.  Front jack works fine
<GridCube> did you updated the kernel craigbass1976 ?
<GridCube> im trying to figure out why so many people have lost sound in this last few days >:|
<craigbass1976> GridCube, not that I know of, but all I see for pending updates are CUPS related, so maybe.
<GridCube> craigbass1976, :/ in the last few days i've seen about 6 persons who have lost their sound all the sudden
<craigbass1976> GridCube, from just one jack, or all around?
<GridCube> mixed variations
<aquix> GridCube all 12.04? and when about did it happen?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, try seeing what pavucontrol says about the outputs
<craigbass1976> My VU meters are all running, just no sound out the back jack.  Everything is cranked if I fire up alsamixer too.
<damien__> any french people here ?
<GridCube> aquix, 12.04 and some on other channels with mint updates aswel
<GridCube> !fr | damien__
<ubottu> damien__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<damien__> thanks
<craigbass1976> GridCube, what are you wondering about my ouputs?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, if the sound you are trying to convey is being send to them
<craigbass1976> GridCube, http://static.inky.ws/image/2630/image.jpg
<GridCube> mmmhm and the playback is sending sounds to that output?
<GridCube> sometimes my pavucontrol decides to send the sound to hdmi for somereason
<aquix> craigbass1976 what does it say in the configuration tab?
<craigbass1976> analog stereo duplex
<aquix> yeah.. thats what I got too
<craigbass1976> What sucks is that the cable running from my stereo will not reach the front of the box without a ruckus...
<GridCube> craigbass1976, you unpluged it?
<aquix> I'm guessing you have looked at alsamixer
<craigbass1976> aquix, cranked everywhere
<GridCube> maybe its not properly plugged
 * GridCube has past that experience before
<craigbass1976> You mean inside the computer somewhere?
<craigbass1976> I did swap a drive out last night...
<aquix> oh
<aquix> worth checking :)
<craigbass1976> I don't see anything weird.  That would have been too easy
<GridCube> craigbass1976, could you do a simple test? could you reboot and choose an older kernel from grub?
<GridCube> :U theres another case on #xfce right now and i want to figure out whats going on
<craigbass1976> Give me a couple minutes
<craigbass1976> I have sound. 3.2.0-27
<craigbass1976> 29 was the no sound kernel
<craigbass1976> And I'm currently on XFCE 4.8
<craigbass1976> GridCube, ^^
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> so there is some kernel issue then
<aquix> good to know, brilliant
<craigbass1976> Only half of one though.  Remember, the front speaker jack works.  ;)
<aquix> what laptop/desktop or soundcard is that?
<craigbass1976> Dunno.  It's a dell I got a while ago.  Back when they were preinstalling the first time (Hardy maybe?)
<n2diy> I have a webpage that needs adobe flash player, I followed the download link, and I'm presented with a list of available packages, I select apt for ubuntu 10.04, and I'm prompted to select an app. to launch it with. But apt-get isn't listed, where do I find the apt-get launcher?
<craigbass1976> aquix, there's lspci: http://pastebin.com/HkaRYuAf
<GridCube> craigbass1976, do: lspci | grep "Audio"
<GridCube> :P oh
<GridCube> you did the whole thing
<aquix> or            sudo aplay -l
<David-A> n2diy: the normal way to get flash is install package xubuntu-restricted-extras. never download things from the internet
<GridCube> n2diy, ? apt-get isnt installed?
<GridCube> O_O
<n2diy> David-A, restricted extras didn't work, and I removed it.
<ska> Im able to get the packages install, and boot. but no screen, no virtual consoles either.
<ska> No X.. I can ssh in though.
<ska> Maybe I missing a manager.. desktop-display manager of some sort
<ska> x-display-manager perhaps?
<n2diy> GridCube, I'm sure it is, but how do I launch it from a thunar like window?
<GridCube> ska, xubuntu-desktop metapackage should have taken care of that
<craigbass1976> NEXT Question:  Why can't I make DOS windows bigger in Vista.  This makes it even MORE painful to fix someone's computer...
<David-A> n2diy: did x screens and consols go away when you installed restricted extras? did they re-appear when you uninstalled it? did you uninstall other things too? (see /var/log/apt/history.log)
<GridCube> craigbass1976, thats for other channels to ask
<GridCube> n2diy, there is no apt-get gui, you use synaptic for that
<craigbass1976> Actually, the real question...  Is there a way to defrag from a livecd?  I think there's junk at the end of an ntfs partitiont that's preventing me from shrinking the partition in gparted.  I can't install xubuntu for this guy until I make a new partition
<aquix> thanks GridCube. I sometimes help at #linuxmint-help   and have seen sound troubles with Intel soundcards lately. This will help..  :)
<n2diy> David-A, no, x is fine. What happened is I had a system working perfectly  with 10.04,, then upgraded to 12.04, and lost the ability to play youtube videos, and pandora internet radio. So last night, I setup my test box as a dual boot system, by installing 10.04 again. Now, I'm trying to get 10.04 working like it used too.
<GridCube> there are livecd that allow you to do that yes, but they are of questionable origins, i can not suggest you to google for them
<David-A> GridCube,n2diy: (gdebi is a gui for .deb files)
<GridCube> David-A, for .deb files yes, but its not a replacement for apt-get, synaptic is
<David-A> ok
<ska> I get the Xubuntu splash screen, but after that it goes dark.
<ska> Xorg: no screens found
<n2diy> David-A, After the 10.04 install last night, I installed restricted extras, and nothing changed, so I've removed that, and I'm trying, now, to install the adobe flash plugin, but I don't know how to launch apt-get from a file manager style window.
<David-A> n2diy: the restricted extras by dependence installs flashplugininstalled that is a script that installes flash from adobe, the latest i presume, so me think download and install latest from adobe manually wont work either
<David-A> n2diy: did restricted extras made something *worse* ? (besides *not* making flash work better)
<damien> salut
<n2diy> David-A, ok, I'll try the tar.gz file then, thanks.
<holstein> for testing purposes, you can install something like chrome with its own flash included..
<David-A> n2diy: i'd try restricted extras and check about:config if the browser sees it, then it is installed
<holstein> you can also troubleshoot in 12.04 a bit longer.. it could be something quite simple that has been changed or moved
<GridCube> ska, try to sudo apt-get install lightdm
<David-A> n2diy: if i find evidence a previous version would work better i'd download a big archive with flash players from adobe
<David-A> *previous version of flash player
<ska> GridCube: ok.. installing
<holstein> David-A: you will likely only find evidence that current versions work fine, and it could just be something in your system that might be "fixable"
<holstein> or in n2diy 's system rather
<ska> GridCube: installed xorg-xxx-fbdev.. ; /etc/init.d/lightdm restart ; now working.
<GridCube> :)
<n2diy> ok, where should I install the plugin? I don't see a plugin directory in ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<David-A> n2diy: to see where it is installed by the package (wouldnt be surprised if still installed): locate libflashplayer.so
<n2diy> David-A, nope, locate didn't find it.
<David-A> one place is ~/.mozilla/plugins/ (there are places in the system too where the browsers look)
<n2diy> David-A, yes, that is where I expected it to go, but the directory doesn't exsist. So, I'm going to create it, and copy the file there, and see what happens? Maybe this is the problem with 12.04 too?
<David-A> n2diy: try create it. the path is kind of old but think ff looks there. (me still think you get the same result just installing restricted extras)
<knome> not all directories are created by default
<knome> you need to be careful with the flash .so though, you should only have it in *one* place
<David-A> not all directories are created equal :)
<David-A> knome: there may be a problem with different versions in different places. is there a problem with the same plugin in different places?
<knome> David-A, i'd make sure you only have it in one place, whatever the versions :)
<ska> GridCube: its working.. ty.
<GridCube> :D
<ska> If I want to run icewm instead of XFCE, do i edit .xinitrc or ?
<GridCube> install icewm and choose it instead of xfce on the lightdm user chooser thingy
<ska> doh!
<ska> thanks again.. my wife will be very happy now with her recipe system.
<GridCube> it just took 3 days to install!
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> :p
<m1chael> when i changed from a USB keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, I get an error saying that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode... this behavior disappears as soon as I reboot with the USB keyboard plugged back in... what can i do about this?
<holstein> m1chael: that is odd.. i would try and isolate that even more, and make sure thats the cause.. mabye try with live CD's to take your install out of the equation.. try with an earlier kernel version
<genii-around> ?: Are you using some USB based video like Mimo monitor or so on
<n2diy> Ok, the executable for apt-get is in /usr/bin, but selecting it, and then running the install app. doesn't do anything! The permissions are set so anybody can execute it. What a PITA this is. After six years of using Xubunt, I'm now left with a crippled system.
<knome> n2diy, i'm not quite sure what you are trying to achieve? apt-get is a command line application, and what is the install application you are talking about?
<David-A> n2diy: you are not supposed to run apt-get from thunar (double click a .deb) thats what gdebi is for.
<ska> Can someone recommend a light-weight file manager?
<ska> thunar takes 20 seconds to load.
<baizon> ska: clean cache
<baizon> that can help
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ take a look at point 2.
<n2diy> knome, , David-A, intellicast.com wants adobe flash player installed to run it's interactive weather maps. I follow the DL link, and it presents me with four packages to try, yum, tar.gz, rpm or APT for Ubuntu 10.04+. I select APT, and I'm presented with an Xwindow file navigator, NO CLI, I navigate to /usr/bin/apt-get, select open, ok, and nada.
<knome> n2diy, have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Unit193> Much better to install flash from the repo, !partner has adobe-flashplugin
<n2diy> knome, yes, that's the first thing I tried, didn't work, so I removed it.
<knome> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<David-A> n2diy: thats wrong, 1) dont download plugins because a webpage says so 2) apt-get is for CLI, gdebi is for click in thunar, Synaptic for full GUI.
<knome> the apt probably means "a .deb file"
<n2diy> ok, I'm in synaptic, flashplugin-installer, restricted-extras, both?
<n2diy> David-A, knome, ok, I'm in synaptic, flashplugin-installer, restricted-extras, both?
<David-A> n2diy: elaborating 1) if you install restricted-extras flash and java should work for webpages, and if a webpage wants something else installed, leave that webpage, its no good. if flash is installed and still not working, the instruction on a flashy webpage wont help.
<David-A> n2diy: both or just one, as you wish.
<David-A> n2diy: restricted-extras will install flashplugininstaller by dependency.
<n2diy> David-A, ok let me try it again, thanks.
<David-A> n2diy: restricted-extras also installs java and mp3 decoder whish is good, unless you are religious about closed source
<David-A> n2diy: (which you obvisly are not since you want flash)
<n2diy> David-A, ok, restricted extras is installing, and bringing along 61 other packages with it, which it didn't do last night!? Sooo, in five minutes or so I'll have something, good, I hope, to report.
<GridCube> ska, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Triaged]
<GridCube> see comment 13 ska
<drc> ska: However, I've found that Comment 34 the easiest workaround (remove gvfs-backend)...unless of course you need it for some reason.
<bugtraq-dev> hola
<bugtraq-dev> needs some help
<baizon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bugtraq-dev> ok... alright well I'm working on a dev team on a distro and I want to completely remove the entire boot animation sequence from xubuntu
<bugtraq-dev> I can easily remove light-dm, but the intro load animation needs to go and I cannot find where to kill it
<bugtraq-dev> will uninstalling plymouth create a typical Command Line boot to login manager?
<mongy> removing "splash" from your grub.cfg should.
<Murtaugh> How can i get xubuntu to mount a floppy drive?
<Murtaugh> I'm assuming it just uses generic drivers, it moutned without installing anything on xp
<holstein> Murtaugh: maybe just mount it in XP and drag the contents over to USB
<Murtaugh> rebooting every time i need to read a disk isn't an option though...
<holstein> Murtaugh: sure.. i just dont have any floppie drives or disks to "learn" on, and i remember it being odd, but sorting it out once
<ska> drc: thanks.. Those fixes all worked..
<drc> ska: np
<ska> Xubuntu successfully tricked out: icewm, wicd, no gnome-networking.
<ska> thunar now is quick
<Murtaugh> also, is there a package with a theme similar to "slimline" from karmic?
<Murtaugh> I'm not a fan of any of the options...
<miles> Hey. I have a question about some sharing problems I'm having with my network.. I have one computer with ubuntu and one with xubuntu, when I share folders on the ubuntu comp I can access them from xubuntu but when I share folders via the samba setup utility in xubuntu I can't access them from my ubuntu computer, does anyone recognize this?
<recon_lap> miles: have you installed the samba client in the ubuntu machine?
<miles> Yes, but I found the problem.
<miles> I just had forgot that you have to change the password inside the samba client to access it from another computer.
<recon_lap> nearly always security :)
<thyem> Could someone help me figure out why my system wont boot on its own?
<thyem> I just installed Xubuntu but it just sits at a screen showing only a blinking _ in the top left corner
<thyem> Booting with the install media works ( usb stick )
<thyem> update-grub didnt help ;-\
<recon_lap> thyem: have you removed the usb stick and any cd/dvd ?
<thyem> Yes
<thyem> That gives me the blinking underscore when trying to boot
<thyem> and I didnt have it in when running update-grub
<thyem> The wierd thing is it doesnt give me an error, just sits  there blinking the underscore. Holding shift did not get me into the grub CLI
<David-A> thyem: how many minutes did you sat there and looked at the blinking cursor until you gave up? i don't remember exactly but there have been cases something with hardware or network takes several minutes.
<thyem> Hmm, maybe not long enough. With the USB stick its near instant.  I might have been a bit hasty to reboot. Is it a time out issue of sorts or just bad hardware?
<recon_lap> whats the amke/model of the machine?
<thyem> Lenovo Edge 11, Core I3 CPU and 4 GB ram
<David-A> thyem: maybe. it may be hardware detection that has to try things and time out. a special setting somewhere may solve that.
<thyem> Ill try a reboot and let it sit for awhile. I might be to spoiled with SSD theese days. Brb :-) And thanks for the input so far.
<recon_lap> might want to look at nomodeset nouveau.noaccel=1
<David-A> thyem: do not wait more than 10 mins, but definitly more than 3. (not saying you should accept 3 mins as normal boot time, just for diagnosing the problem)
<thyem> Its been a few minutes now, Ill let it sit for a bit longer
<recon_lap> thyem: seems that there are some issues with graphics cards not starting with default drivers
<thyem> Should that affect Grub?
<recon_lap> try add nomodeset nouveau.noaccel=1 to boot options
<recon_lap> thyem: I'm just reading from the web. dont think I know any of this for sure :)
<thyem> :)
<thyem> I just find a bit odd if its that. It might be but the install boots fine with the USB stick. Not sure how that works. The USB stick should just contain the install media, but the installer might have but some boot files on it? I am bit confused, because if there was no grub on the HDD I should be getting "NO OS; Please reboot" or something similar
<blackgatonegro> well, the usb versdion has some boot files in it
<blackgatonegro> is not that different from like, booting from a cd or an old floppy disk
<recon_lap> thyem: I find that life is to short to try work out these things when there are simple options to try :)
<blackgatonegro> besides ubuntu/s have a usb installar for a reason, to make a ubuntu live usb that works
<David-A> blackgatonegro: (I reccon thyem have installed xubuntu on the harddisk and try boot it from there)
<blackgatonegro> well, xubuntu does boot from a hard disk, but usually you have to format it first.
<thyem> Yeah, I might have worded myself badly so Ill start over: Downloaded Xubuntu, put in on USB stick for install, Plugged USB stick in laptop, booted Xubuntu installer, had it remove windows + recovery partition
<blackgatonegro> or you mean without grub? grub is there to pick the os you wanna boot
<thyem> Installed Xubuntu to the harddrive with a big ext 4 part at /dev/sda1 and some swap
<thyem> Tried booting it without the USB stick, got black screen with blinking _
<blackgatonegro> so, something went wrong?
<blackgatonegro> grub got damaged or something?
<thyem> Tried booting with stick, straight to login screen of HDD install
<blackgatonegro> well, you got a bad install for sure
<thyem> Yeah, my toughts. But then I cant figure out why the stick would boot me to HDD install instead of "try Xubuntu" and I dont know why I dont get some grub error or the grub cli
<blackgatonegro> format, install again being online, go read the guide on how to restore grub
<recon_lap> thyem: check boot order in BIOS
<blackgatonegro> 12.04 does have quite a few nasty bugs on a fresh install
<thyem> Its : USB -> HDD -> Network
<David-A> thyem: did you tell the installer not to install grub or install it somewhere nonstandard?
<thyem> But its still blinking and its been 10 minutes
<blackgatonegro> put hhd first, usb second
<thyem> Nope, I let it figure it out
<blackgatonegro> ok then your grub is corrupted
<thyem> Any tips on how to fix that without having to reinstall the entire system?
<blackgatonegro> https://odzangba.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/455/
<blackgatonegro> there
<thyem> hmm
<thyem> So I need a live version
<thyem> Thanks for the help so far guys.
<blackgatonegro> yes, boot with usb  pick "Try xubuntu"
<blackgatonegro> and follow the intruction
<blackgatonegro> s
<recon_lap> well, I'm not much help :) Think I'll call it a night
<David-A> thyem: would be nice to know what have happend. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" will show where it thinks grub is, but it will also update-grub, there probably is a file to look in. there should be a install log somewhere.
<tech1> is anyone good with nvidia xserver or /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... for setting up dual monitors? i had them both working before then i had to resetup my pc and cant get dual monitors working again
<tech1> in nvidia xserver tool, i have detected both displays and can setup dual monitors but the "apply" button is always disabled so i cant apply it
<blackgatonegro> tech1, best thing would be to remove the drivers and install everything again
<tech1> the apply button seemed to become enabled by complete fluke every 1 in a billion attempts but so far  i havnt got that back
<tech1> ok ill try and reinstall the drivers
<tech1> im just using the default nvidia drivers though
<blackgatonegro> using nvidia drivers is like a matching game, it works, or it does not work. be sure to do a complete uninstall
<tech1> if i uninstall the default nvidia drivers wont my primary monitor stop working too?
<blackgatonegro> synaptic/ status view / remove everything in: not installed residual config
<blackgatonegro> well, it should load some basic vga drivers
<blackgatonegro> but yes, you need to install them again to use 3d aceleration and that
<sambagirl> death to nvidia
<tech1> i have arandr too. but for some reason it only detects my primary which says"default"
<blackgatonegro> if you have another brand for video cards, please tell
<blackgatonegro> tech1, thats a bios thing
<blackgatonegro> unless you are talking about the monitors
<thyem> David-A: Not sure what made it go poop during the installer but I got it fixed now. Since I could boot into the install with the USB I got it running, startet synaptics, removed all grub packages. terminal, sudo apt-get install grub
<thyem> and working
<thyem> started*
<blackgatonegro> good
<David-A> now seconds?
<tech1> ahhhh
<thyem> yeah
<tech1> the apply button is enabled!
<tech1> i didnt even change anything
<tech1> its that 1 in a billion time
<ska> Anyone have issue with splash screen hanging at boot time? Says "configuring network device" or similar
<ska> Its probably my fault.. eth0 set to dhcp, but no wire
<tech1> ok the apply button is working now but when i click it i get some warning about xscreen settings not being right
<tech1> ok i restarted and now i have dual monitors
<tech1> somehow
<tech1> i didnt do anything i havnt tried a hundred times this week
<tech1> well if its working now whatever config made it work should be saved in xorg.conf right?
<tech1> so all i should have to do is back that file up.....
<Sysi> I think nvidia can also save setings to some file in your home directory
<genii-around> Yes
<genii-around> .nvidia-settings-rc
<tech1> here is my xorg.conf, does it look like it has saved the dual monitors?: http://pastebin.com/cSNAHDH5
<tech1> ok ill check that other file too....
<thyem> Do you have two identical screens?
<tech1> nope each one shows different stuff
<tech1> my nvidia xserver says twinview, with secondary positioned rightof
<thyem> I have never used twinview, but the xorg.conf you pasted seems to activate twinview on line 61.
<tech1> oh wait not anymore... in nvidia xserver(gui) it says they are both disabled under "xserver display configuration" .. that must be for adding new settings? under "xscreen 0", it says dimensions 2944x1080, so its made one big screen out of both monitors
<tech1> so twinview means they should show the same thing?
<thyem> Dont think so :O
<tech1> i assumed that at first... the the settings and how i got it working seemed to mean twinview meant 2 seperate things(so they are one massive screen accross 2 monitors)
<tech1> well it all seems to work now
<tech1> ill reboot again now and see if it sticks....
<thyem> good luck
<tech1> it works!
<tech1> so what should i look into on how to open a program in a certain monitor/position?  do i include some xfce4 parameters in my script?
<SkippersBoss> tech: please look at xrand
<SkippersBoss> xrandr
<SkippersBoss> !xrandr > tech1
<ubottu> tech1, please see my private message
<tech1> ok
<tech1> thanks reading it now
<tech1> is dwm(dynamic window manager) compatible with xubuntu/ubuntustudio/xfce4?
<tech1> it looks quite good
<holstein> tech1: you'll be wondering if its compatible with XFCE, and http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6310 looks similar to how i would do it
<tech1> thanks good link
<tech1> looks like it will be a bigger deal to set up than i thought though. think ill leave it until i have more experience with linux. or ill end up messing my system up(again)
<holstein> messing your system up and a great way to learn, assuming you realize who is to "blame" when said issue occurs :)
<tech1> yeh, my old pc just died though, then i had probems twice setting up my new pc this month... so only just got things running again. im in debt and behind on work.... so probably not the best time to experiment. maybe in 3 months or something
<holstein> i usually have an experimental machine somewhere.. or i use something like virtualbox to test in... you can usually find some free hardware that's decent for running linux
<tech1> yeh good idea. ill see if i can salvage something together... an experimental machine sounds quite useful to have :)
<holstein> also, having a good backup plan for when things do go wrong... like hard drive failure or whatever... reinstalling the os (in my opinion) should not be something the end user is afraid of, nor should it be "epic"
<knome> tech1, just a pointer too... if you have an extra machine and time later, testing the new xubuntu versions and reporting back results is always useful too! :)
<holstein> yeah, as knome says, iso testing can actually really help the teams meet deadlines
<tech1> cool. will do
<holstein> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all for example
<knome> or navigate to http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/ and read more :)
<tech1> cool
<martinphone> what command could I use to see info about all incoming and outcoming internet connections?
<well_laid_lawn> martinphone: netstat is good for that - http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com.au/2008/07/how-to-use-netstat.html
<David-A> martinphone: maybe the command "ifconfig". depends what info you want. there are tools to collect traffic statistics. you can see traffic in panel applets or screenlet applets.
<martinphone> not only the ammount in/out, but what processes use what, what binds to what
<martinphone> netstat looks good
#xubuntu 2012-08-22
<Moonshiner24mUK> im now running windows 8. but it doesnt run civ 4 like i installed it to, and its a MS lock in, apple style
<Unit193> So, is there something related to Xubuntu?
<Moonshiner24mUK> ive done this cause the 3.5 kernal screwed ndiswrapper
<Troy^> do any of you use any addons or extensions with xfce such as like a dock or something
<Moonshiner24mUK> catastrophic system failiure after an upgrade to 12.10
<Moonshiner24mUK> yes i do, i customized my panel
<Unit193> Ah, that's still in alpha so may be more breakage.
<Moonshiner24mUK> yep, besides i missed ableton live
<B3rz3rk3r> hi guys, redshift crashes as soon as its opened. I tried to open it from the terminal to look for an error and got a load of nonsense back. Put that into google and cant find anything to fix this. Can anyone help?
<Moonshiner24mUK> do you launch it as a sudo op?
<B3rz3rk3r> no should i be?
<Moonshiner24mUK> worth a try
<Troy^> where is a good palce to find themes and extensions/addons for xfce?
<B3rz3rk3r> nah same error
<Moonshiner24mUK> i think it would adjust the xorg stuff. xorg needs superuser do privalidges
<B3rz3rk3r> Moonshiner24mUK, the error is: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<B3rz3rk3r> it looks like its trying to call a library and not finding it?
<B3rz3rk3r> Troy^, try http://xfce-look.org/
<Moonshiner24mUK> apt-cache search glib
<Moonshiner24mUK> download corrasponding lib
<Moonshiner24mUK> guess is libglib or something
<B3rz3rk3r> yeah that narrows it down a bit
<B3rz3rk3r> libglib2.0 sounds promising
<Moonshiner24mUK> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0
<B3rz3rk3r> yeah, already installed :/
<David-A> Troy^: yes xfce-look.org (by the way if you didn't know, there is a search engine called google, that returns this site as first hit when asked: xfce themes)
<B3rz3rk3r> no way David-A ! you use Google too? That's how I found it! :p
<Troy^> i was looking to see if there was other ones that werent as obvious
<Troy^> :S
<B3rz3rk3r> Troy^, i heard you can grab the new greybird theme from 12.10 if you add the repo
<Troy^> http://shimmerproject.org/project/greybird/
<B3rz3rk3r> think i saw it on /r/linux earlier
<B3rz3rk3r> yeah thats the one
<Troy^> it looks very slick
<Troy^> lots of these themes are ugly lol
<Moonshiner24mUK> B3rz3rk3r: before i pass out on the keyboard, could you check if the redshift dependacies are filled?
<Troy^> also how do the themes work gtk2.x? or strictly xfce? or do they both work
<Moonshiner24mUK> http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/redshift
<Moonshiner24mUK> B3rz3rk3r:http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/redshift
<B3rz3rk3r> Moonshiner24mUK, sorry, how do i do that? is there a terminal command?
<B3rz3rk3r> or just check against that link u sent?
<Moonshiner24mUK> sudo apt-get install libc0.1 libc6 libx11-6 libxcb-randr0 libxcb1 libxxf86vm1
<Moonshiner24mUK> do an aptget install using the list
<B3rz3rk3r> Moonshiner24mUK, Package 'libc0.1' has no installation candidate.. so i guess that is the problem?
<B3rz3rk3r> Moonshiner24mUK, However the following packages replace it: initscripts:i386 tzdata initscripts libc-bin:i386 libc-bin
<Moonshiner24mUK> sudo apt-get install libc0.1-udeb
<B3rz3rk3r> couldnt find it still. shall i try install the replacements?
<Moonshiner24mUK> i think the deps are very specific
<Moonshiner24mUK> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libc0.1
<Moonshiner24mUK> worth a try
<Moonshiner24mUK> do both
<B3rz3rk3r> ok, thanks for your help! :)
<Moonshiner24mUK> *passes out on keyboard* oeorijghoewghgearguwuhegrhg
<B3rz3rk3r> lol
<Moonshiner24mUK> new channel up: #windows8
<Moonshiner24mUK> nn
<B3rz3rk3r> nn
<Troy^> windows 8 ewwww
<Troy^> the start menu is retarded
<Troy^> would full switch to xubuntu then use windows 8...
<David-A> Troy^: (offtopic) MS will fix it so most people will think it is not worse than 7, but then most people will think it isn't better either.
<Murtaugh> On my floppy problem, it seems as though I have to make a directory for it to mount to, then manually mount it every time
<Murtaugh> I think it may be showing up as /dev/fd0 since it isn't in sdb
<B3rz3rk3r> Murtaugh, couldn't you just add it to fstab?
<Murtaugh> it's not showing up via g-parted
<B3rz3rk3r> something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3687.html
<Murtaugh> hmm...
<cheryl> Hello
<rhin0> got a serious problem with 12.04
<rhin0> x2x doesn't work
<rhin0> this is an absolute nightmare
<rhin0> i'm downgrading
<rhin0> can't use it.
<rhin0> nobody helps
<rhin0> will stick with 10.04
<rhin0> have raised this in forum -- nobody is bothered
<rhin0> won't bother either
<rhin0> what a disgrace
<rhin0> you work all your life helping people with software and get nothing in return
<baizon> this is your thread ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1993268
<baizon> rhin0: have you tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65852/cannot-login-to-my-user-account
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> whats this got to do with x2x
<Unit193> Is that at all like synergy?  And I'd say it's not that people don't bother, ever think that many don't know?
<baizon> saying "x2x doesnt work" is not very accurate
<rhin0> it doesn't work
<rhin0> the cursor is locked to the left column
<rhin0> "doesn't work"
<baizon> how do you connect? "ssh -X to_hostname /usr/X11R6/bin/x2x -west -to :0 &"
<rhin0> ssh -X user@192.168.1.67 -C "x2x -east -to :0"
<rhin0> i can't believe nobody has asked this -- question on forum left http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1993268
<rhin0> regarding problem
<rhin0> june 1st --
<rhin0> oesn't work 12.04 to 12.05
<rhin0> 12.04 either
<jyc> hello, I've installed xubuntu and I'm getting startup times much slower than ubuntu
<jyc> is there some way to fix this?
<baizon> rhin0: no error message?
<rhin0> i'm downgrading - can't use it
<rhin0> the cursor moves on the machine you x2x to but it's locked to left column
<rhin0> no error message
<baizon> jyc: use bootchart and check for any processes that need time, then remove or repalce them in the boot process
<rhin0> im too exhaustred to continue with this today
<rhin0> i'll just downgrade
<baizon> rhin0: well, this software is 4 years old
<rhin0> 12.04
<rhin0> i'll stick with 10.04
<baizon> why dont you try an alternative?
<baizon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<baizon> like x2vnc
<baizon> i mean x2x is pretty old
<rhin0> works
<baizon> ?
<baizon> im using ssh with x forwarding and it works :)
<rhin0> that allows you to control cursor on 1 machine from another?
<jyc> how do I disable the dock that appears then disappears at the beginning of login?
<baizon> rhin0: i dont know, never tried it :)
<baizon> but vnc can do such thing
<baizon> jyc: disable it in the startup process
<jyc> baizon, I can't if I don't know the name
<baizon> what dock is it?
<baizon> is it a xfce panel?
<jyc> I don't know, it disappears right after it shows up
<jyc> also, the problem with installing bootchart is that it fixes the problem - after uninstalling it the slow startup appears again
<baizon> jyc: well go with your mouse at the bottom of you screen please
<jyc> there is nothing there
<baizon> press with your mouse at the bottom of your screen
<jyc> nothing appears
<jyc> though the slow startup problem is more serious
<baizon> jyc: ok, so right click on you panel
<jyc> alright
<baizon> and check if there are more then one panel there to choose
<jyc> it appears now - thanks!
<jyc> do you have any idea how to fix the slow bootup?
<baizon> like i said
<jyc> xubuntu slow startup
<jyc> sorry, wrong window
<baizon> check to boot process
<jyc> was googling
<jyc> baizon, after installing bootchart, the problem goes away
<jyc> when I uninstall it, it comes back
<jyc> so I can't see the problem using bootchart
<baizon> do you have the boot msg or the fancy animation?
<baizon> i mean boot logo
<jyc> I have the window that says xubuntu as dots appear
<baizon> disable it and watch the boot messages
<baizon> and on what it stays for longer
<jyc> I think the problem doesn't appear there, but when I log in
<jyc> (that's what I meant - sorry if I wasn't clear)
<baizon> ah you mean after logging in?
<jyc> after entering the password and pressing enter, it takes a long time for the panels and icons to appear
<baizon> a ok
<baizon> well then check it by disabling the startup processes, and you can try to remove the content of the .cache directory
<baizon> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/preferences
<baizon> there you have application autostart check it
<jyc> ok, will try, thanks again
<baizon> np
<xubuntu803> te
<xubuntu399> im getting a black screan after instalation of alternate xubuntu 12.04 in asus eee 701 4g netbook
<xubuntu399> help meeeee
<TheSheep> xubuntu399: try adding 'nomodeset' to kernel boot options
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Qantourisc> Why doesn't dhclient detect a disconnected network cable ?
<Qantourisc> (Not using gnome network-manager)
<Qantourisc> hmmm ifplug
<Smackintheface> I have the biggest hairiest ***** in all of the UK and I have grown my pubic hair down to my ankles. I tie my pubic hair with five goat bells that jingle jangle all day long. I LOVE coming the USA and giving all you Yanks the middle finger. Come lick me in my hairy places...I have fleas..:D
<melodie_> hello
<silverghost> guys this is ridiculous xubuntu is taking more memory than ubuntu
<silverghost> xubuntu stock - 693 mb ubuntu -681 mb what is wron this is trock without no apps
<TheSheep> silverghost: how are you measuring it?
<silverghost> system monitor
<TheSheep> which column?
<silverghost> xubuntu 681 mb ubuntu of 2 gb xubuntu 693 mb of 2 gb wtf
<silverghost> ubuntu 681 mb lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 681 in amule (Ubuntu) "amule hangs system on exit" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681
<TheSheep> glad I could help
<silverarrow> does anyone know about the media player setup in xubuntu?
<Qantourisc> Where is /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant ?
<silverarrow> lost at sea
<Qantourisc> Ubuntu has to be the WORST distro i dealed with when it comes down to network configuration
<tyche> Qantourisc: I disagree.  Windows 7 beats it.  I have no problem setting up any of the *buntus, simply because I'm hardwired to the router.  However, getting my WIFE'S machine on the net is a bear.
<Qantourisc> tyche: i mean ubuntu uses gnome-network manager, but that doesn't work in all cases, and as a result, the debian-based network config has been neglected
<tyche> Now, that's an interesting point.  I've run Ubuntu and I've run Debian, and I didn't notice a difference between them.
<tyche> Gotta go.
<Qantourisc> tyche: Got it working, hacked the wpa_supplicant into pre_up making it run always.
<madrivereric> Hello --  I've installed Xubuntu 12.04, but I want to install an older version of myth (e.g. 0.23-0.24) so that I can update my old database.   Synaptic is only showing the latest version of myth.  I think I need to add an older repo so I can force an older version, but so far haven't had success in finding  it.  Can anyone assist?
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> I tried to install Xubuntu precise from an iso image and could not succeed to boot. I have used a howto which was already a bit old, which might explain why I didn't succeed
<melodie_> then I installed xubuntu to hard drive on one primary partition : /dev/sda3, and at the end I wanted to have grub installed to /dev/sda3 EBR (partition mbr), but it failed with error (not possible to know which error at that stage).
<melodie_> I have fixed it by removing all grub2, installing Grub legacy and installed it by hand (had to find where the grub legacy files where located because they were not installed to /boot/grub)
<genii-around> If you install grub to a partition like sda1 sda2 sda3 and so on instead of to just the drive itself ( like sda sdb sdc ) then you wipe out part of the partition information, etc.
<melodie_> I wonder if this issue was seen and reported before, or if the problem comes from the distro being installed from a usb stick ? Does someone know if the case is just a random issue ? I have installed it to someone else's machine recently with the same stick, but on the sda MBR instead of the partition boot sector. Does that count when it comes to grub2 ?
<melodie_> genii-around, I usually have one main boot loader and then chain the others from the first one, or add a boot entry in it for the newer install.
<melodie_> " then you wipe out part of the partition information, etc." / what do you mean ?
<melodie_> I have always done that with grub, but when it comes to grub2 I am still quite a newbie. Is it too big to fit in EBR ?
<genii-around> melodie_: Chain-loading bootloaders works if the next bootloader is also on the MBR of an entire drive, like sdb for instance. But installing grub onto a specific partition of a device usually over-writes the partition information which tells what partition type it is, and does not make it bootable anyhow.
<melodie_> genii-around, when it comes to grub, your information is wrong. If you tell me "grub2" then I can believe you as I don't have much practice with it. are you telling me this about Grub2 ? For what Grub legacy is concerned I have chained to primary and logical partitions many times and never met with an issue.
<melodie_> on one hard drive only, or on two hard drives : many linux distros one beside others
<melodie_> each could have it's own bootloader, and being started from the main grub, even with or without grub splash working, provided the GPU was ok for that.
<melodie_> genii-around, ok, thanks anyhow.
<melodie_> merci quand même.
<melodie_> have to reboot, bye
<genii-around> melodie_: Pointing the bootloader at a partition to begin booting works fine, installing the bootloader onto a partition does not. eg: grub-install  /dev/sda works but grub-install /dev/sda3 will mess up the partition info for sda3
<genii-around> Bleh, left
<madrivereric> I figured it out...  Have a good day all!
<tech1> i have a script which chooses a random wallpaper. last night i ran it a few times until it picked a wallpaper i liked then turned my machine off.... this morning when i rebooted there was a different wallpaper than the last one when i last ran the script. it must be a glitch with how xfce "remembers" the last wallpaper right? unless xfce has some inbuilt ai which has decided to automatically run this random wallpaper scri
<tech1> pt for me each time i log in.... but i doubt that...... the script is in bin -and i am sure/hope these scripts are not run each time i log in, or that would be bad seeing as i have scripts that should only be run at specific times
<GridCube> tech1, it all depends on how you got the script and where you put it
<GridCube> check your >configuration >Session and startup >>autolaunch of applications and >>Session tabs to see if they have the script added there
<tech1> i put it in ~/bin and wrote it myself, it just gets input(1-9) then sets a wallpaper(1-9), or if you press 0 -it chooses a random number(1-9) before setting
<GridCube> i know for a fact this is not a xubuntu default script so its all pretty much up to you
<tech1> ok ill check. i definetly didnt add any scripts there so would be surprised if it did
<tech1> is autolaunch > sessions where i can put scripts i want to run at login then?
<GridCube> yes
<tech1> i was looking for that before but could only find where to launch "apps" at login
<tech1> cool
<tech1> so scripts can be treated as apps? in that manner
<GridCube> i dont thinks so
<GridCube> it deppends on the script i guess
<n2diy> I have  a computer that won't play youtube  or pandora radio. I got tired of messing with it, so this morning I formatted the partitions and installed Xu 10.04. Then I ran the updates, installed the restricted extras package and chkrootkit. That is all that has been done to the box, why won't it play youtube or pandora?
<tech1> in settings > sessions and startup, thre are 2 tabs, (application autostart), and (session), i can put the scripts in the (application autostart) one?
<GridCube> tech1, yes
<tech1> cool  thanks
<GridCube> the session one depends on what applications are open
<tech1> i see
<GridCube> n2diy, when you say "won't play" what do you mean?
<GridCube> tech1, in any case we dont know how your script work, it might pretty much be that it is failing somewhere to save the picture you want to be the one you want as backdrop, again we dont know
<n2diy> GridCube, I go to youtube, search for Cosmos, select episode one, click on episode one, and a blank screen comes up.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> n2diy, does this page says wich version of flash you are using? http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<tech1> it always remembered the correct one after login correctly before i added the random number thing, it uses "xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path -s ~/Pictures/wallpapers/dark-city.jpg" to set wallpapers.... its probably because i ran the script multiple times very fast choosing random numbers... maybe it has a "save" cooldown time or something
<n2diy> GridCube, no it doesn't it just tells me what versions are available.
<GridCube> ok then you dont have flash installed
<GridCube> recheck using sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<n2diy> GridCube, flash installer has the same version number that is listed on the website.
<GridCube> n2diy, are you sure that in that page there isnt a small box that says "Version information"?
<Sysi> n2diy: check that you don't have gnash or swfdec installed
<n2diy> GridCube, I don't see it, Sysi, ok.
<GridCube> n2diy, do you have your correct video drivers? check using "gksu jockey-gtk" to see if there arent updates to you video card
<n2diy> Sysi, they aren't installed, GridCube, checking.
<Sysi> can you right click on where video should be and get flash settings?
<GridCube> Sysi, he says that http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ doesnt tell him what flash version he is using
<Sysi> n2diy: check that flash is enabled in firefox settings
<n2diy> GridCube, the recommended driver is not activated! I guess I should activate it?
<GridCube> :D sure!
<n2diy> Cooking
<GridCube> :)
<n2diy> GridCube, "system error: install archives () failed." Do I need to activate some repos?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> n2diy, probably
<Sysi> you need to update to 12.04 where jockey works..
<GridCube> oooooooo
<GridCube> ooooooooo
<GridCube> you are using 10.04
<GridCube> D:
<Sysi> I had tons of problems with jockey on 10.04
<GridCube> !support
<ubottu> As most of the Ubuntu channels, #xubuntu is English only. A list of the localized Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#line-80. These channels will most probably be able to give Xubuntu support too. For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help/.
<n2diy> Sysi, well, this box is running Xu 12.04, so let me try it here.
<GridCube> n2diy, you are probably also using a very old firefox version
<n2diy> Sysi, ok, "gksu jockey-gtk" on this box returns no probriatry drivers in use, and doesn't recommend any changes. but this box has been polluted, so let me update the test, box to Xu 12.04, and pick up from there.
<n2diy> GridCube, I ran all the updates, Firefox was ver 14.XX, but I install 12.04 now, so...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thats probably for the better
<n2diy> GridCube, well, everything was working fine with Xu 10.10, then I upgraded to 12.04, and that's when my problems started. But I reall would like to get 12.04 working.
<Sysi> updates often cause problems
<GridCube> clean installs are my choosen way
<n2diy> Sysi, roger that! Ok, I'm partitioning now, reformatting everything.
<SkippersBoss> GridCube, that is not always possible though
<GridCube> it is if you take the precaution to have dedicated /home :D
<n2diy> GridCube, yes /home has it's own partition, but it's empty any way.
<GridCube> :)
<n2diy> GridCube, done partitioning, install is cooking.
<GridCube> :D good luck
<n2diy> GridCube, Thank, after the install I'm going to install chkrootkit, and then the updates, that shouldn't interfere with anything?
<GridCube> i dont know what chkrootkit is
<GridCube> so i don know
<n2diy> GridCube, it's a rootkit hunter/detector. Rootkits are one of the few ways of hacking a linux box.
<GridCube> good to know
<GridCube> it should not interfere
<bhankins> aide
<silverarrow> is anyone in xubuntu right now?
<silverarrow> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<n2diy> 33%
<silverarrow> what is default setup for media players in xubuntu?
<SkippersBoss> euh setup ??
<silverarrow> well, I mean for browser embedded play
<silverarrow> totem is main player in ubuntu
<SkippersBoss> That's a decent question
<silverarrow> in lubuntu gnome mplayer with gecko media player
<silverarrow> but I cannot find which setup xubuntu have
<SkippersBoss> Grid can you assist ??
<silverarrow> I suppose anyone booted in xubuntu can
<SkippersBoss> I have vlc miself but that is NOT the default setup
<silverarrow> I see
<Sysi> default video player is parole, I don't know about browser, I have flash
<n2diy> I have parole and rythmbox here on 12.04.
<GridCube> the default video/mp3 player is parole
<GridCube> the default music manager is gmb
<GridCube> ergo gmusicbrowser
<silverarrow> flash is the main problem
<silverarrow> an powerpc
<GridCube> the default pictures and i think that it manages some video aswel is gThumb
<n2diy> ahh, flash.
<n2diy> 51%
<GridCube> silverarrow, you need to install xubuntu-restricted-extras to have flash support
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<silverarrow> I know, but for powerpc there is no flash really
<silverarrow> maybe an old adobe flash might owrk
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> i dont know
<silverarrow> gnash works
<silverarrow> but browser plugin package is broken
<GridCube> if its for youtube videos you could try installing minitube
<silverarrow> gnome  player and gecko should work on windows media player oriented sites, but geco is broken for ppc
<GridCube> its a standalone program that plays youtube videos witouht flash
<Sysi> I'd use vlc-mozilla and html5 when possible
<silverarrow> I haven`t tried minitube, but so far gnome mplayer and flash video replacer works for youtube
<silverarrow> html5 is so so, on this laptop
<GridCube> you could also try the vlc plugin
<silverarrow> I haven`t tried vlc in browser
<silverarrow> I have vlc player though
<silverarrow> I wish firefox would keep their flash video replacer, it works perfectly
<xubuntu159> :)
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install browser-vlc-plugin
<silverarrow> thanks, I should try vlc plugin
<GridCube> mmm browser-plugin-vlc
<silverarrow> on the ubuntu forum someone bragged something awful about xubuntu on ibook G4
<GridCube> you cant please everybody
<silverarrow> well, at least two guys were every happy about xubuntu
<silverarrow> iBook G4 has only 1.42GHz cpu and 512 ram
<silverarrow> I have upped it to 1GB
<silverarrow> not sure there is any advatage to more ram though
<holstein> xubuntu is great... but it can be helpful to weed out the opinions.. if you are looking at those media players, they are not distro specific, and should be similar across the *buntus .. flash support would be the same
<silverarrow> I am in lubuntu now
<n2diy> is there any such thing as to much ram?
<silverarrow> with the gecko gnome mplayer setup, which if fixed would be great
<holstein> right.. but the flash support, VLC and all these other applications will be the same or quite similar in xubuntu or lubuntu or whatever
<silverarrow> n2diy: not sure, but on this old thing would it improve anything?
<SkippersBoss> n2diy, if your running a 32bit version ??
<Sysi> 512 to 1024 sure should make a difference, 1 to 2 gb maybe not so much
<silverarrow> they used to say not point in more than 3GB unless you have 64bit
<silverarrow> sysi, are you sure
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I might get a 1GB card then
<silverarrow> doesn`t cost much
<silverarrow> with a bit of luck at least
<Sysi> 512mb is quite little for modern OS and especially webbrowser, 1GB is enough for several browser tabs and some multitasking
<drc> silverarrow: use something like htop or task manager to track your RAM usage for a day...then make a decision about how much you "need".
<silverarrow> really old laptops can some times not push ram usage much more than 300MB
<holstein> at some point, a 32bit system might not see the ram... but a PAE kernel can usually make 32bit systems use all the ram, though im not sure how that works on PPC hardware
<silverarrow> ppc is weird
<silverarrow> might work though
<TheSheep> 32bit system should see up to 4GB ram
<TheSheep> but not more
<silverarrow> I see
<TheSheep> at the same time
<silverarrow> I can have max 8GB in  my HP cetrino laptop, with Core2Duo cpu
<silverarrow> after installing linux on the iBook I got very focused on optimizing usage
<silverarrow> I wanted it to be better than osx
<n2diy> rebooting!
<silverarrow> but really,it is much the same, but with more options for software
<holstein> yeah? better is a matter of opionion though.. i would think it will always just be different.. osx will likely support the hardware best, at least certain versions
<silverarrow> well, not noticeably at least
<silverarrow> lubuntu boots fast, runs easy, not hard on specs
<silverarrow> the main issues are the same, rather difficult with media streams in browser
<silverarrow> some at least
<silverarrow> if gecko could be fixed it would be better than osx
<silverarrow> osx was the best when it was current version, but not anymore
<holstein> sure, but again, thats a matter of opinion.. im sure if we focused on power management, we might have a different "best"
<silverarrow> maybe
<silverarrow> however lubuntu ppc does handle hardware well enough to not be a disadvatage compared to leopard
<silverarrow> or the previous one to leopard
<silverarrow> I like the ubuntu alternative
<holstein> you cant compare ubuntu ppc and those version of OSX on that hardware though, since they are not supported on that hardware
<Sysi> though neither are those OSX versions anymore
<holstein> right.. those OSX version are not supported on that hardware any longer, so you cant compare them to ubuntu PPC on that hardware
<n2diy> update manager is not an improvement in 12.04, the only way I can tell it is working is from watching the LEDs blink on the router.
<silverarrow> holstein: true, the advantage of current ubuntus on ppc is because they are somewhat supported and kept up
<silverarrow> it came with tiger
<silverarrow> and upgraded to leopard fine
<n2diy> so, how do I tell when update manager is finished if I have no progress bar or details screen? Top shows update manager is running, but it isn't doing much, 0.7% cpu.
<n2diy> never mind, just got the system restart required notice.
<n2diy> GridCube, still here? Have a virgin 12.04 install to play with.
<n2diy> GridCube, still here? Have a virgin 12.04 install to play with. Installed the Nvidia driver without a problem. Going to load restricted extras with synaptic now.
<GridCube> i am
<GridCube> :D good luck!
<n2diy> GridCube, rebooted, logging in, wow, the screen res. is "different" !
<GridCube> :D
<n2diy> GridCube, my max res is 640x4801?, but I deal with that later.
<GridCube> i dont know
<GridCube> that sound weird tho
<n2diy> GridCube, there is another driver available, I'll try that one.
 * genii-around ponders this 4:30 aspect ratio
<n2diy> GridCube, should I remove the previous driver before installing the new one/
<n2diy> I think so.
<GridCube> genii-around, i think is a typo+1, 640x480 :P
<GridCube> n2diy, yeah sure :) try them all
<n2diy> GridCube, only have two choices, so...
<GridCube> :P
<bhankins> Did you have the nvidia splash screen?
<bhankins> Your not in vesa?
<n2diy> GridCube, sigh, still no youtube, pandora, and now my screen res. is messed up.
<GridCube> n2diy, :(
<GridCube> well then go to /etc/X11/
<GridCube> and rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and reboot
<n2diy> thunar, or cli?
<GridCube> that should restore your screens
<GridCube> any that you feel confortable n2diy
<n2diy> ~/etc/x11?
<n2diy> never mind.
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, res. is still afu., I "think" in need to remove that driver, rename, xorg.conf again, and reboot?
<n2diy> in/I
<n2diy> GridCube, xorg.conf wasn't recreated!?
<n2diy> GridCube, screen res. back to normal, but still no xorg.conf!?
<GridCube> n2diy, thats normal
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> xorg.conf isnt really necesary anymore
<GridCube> n2diy, still no flash?
<n2diy> GridCube, roger that. yep, still no flash.
<GridCube> try the firefox add-on called flash-aid
<n2diy> ok.
<GridCube> it installs flash and tune it to work with ubuntu
<GridCube> if that doesnt work try gnash or other options,
<GridCube> you could also try the browser-plugin-vlc
<GridCube> other than those im pretty much out of ideas
<n2diy> ok, I don't see flash-aid, but there are a number of helpers offered that I can try. And I'll try the above too if needed. Thanks for your help and time.
<GridCube> n2diy, https://github.com/webgapps/flashaid
<GridCube> ooo
<GridCube> its gone D:
<milne8204> I have a problem that I can not solve. I can not play videos in Internet because my shocable  flash player, any one could help???
<TheSheep> !flash | milne8204
<ubottu> milne8204: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<n2diy> GridCube, none of the add ons worked, so I installed gnash. Now both pandora and youtube are compliaining that I need the latest version of flash, and offer DL links.
<n2diy> removed gnash, and trying browser-plugin-vlc
<shpank> i think i've just created the loudest nettop on this planet
<drc> but can you dance to it?
<shpank> well
<shpank> it's just the monotone buzzing of a 20W DC fan :)
<drc> ah...trance music
<shpank> my boss gave me an asus r3600 motherboard without the heatsinks
<shpank> so i had to jury rig something to make this stuff work
<shpank> now there are two small heatsinks on the cpu and the northbridge/gpu
<shpank> and a big fan is blowing on them
<shpank> and it's louder than the music
<n2diy> GridCube, I just clicked on the install adobe flash link in pandora, and it offered to install an APT package for 10.04+. I clicked on DL, and it offered to install it with the software center app.! So that's cooking! Yesterday, I tried the same thing, but the software center wasn't offered, so I had no app. to install it with.
<n2diy> So something we did today "awakened" the awareness of the software center!?
<drc> skynet!
<milne8204> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<marcpv> hi! anyone know how to change default folder in catfish?
<GridCube> n2diy, :) is flash working?
<n2diy> GridCube, nope.
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> n2diy, have you tried minitube?
<n2diy> Tried all your suggestions, but no luck with them. No I haven't, where might i find that?
<GridCube> its a stand alone program to watch youtube without using flash
<GridCube> get it by sudo apt-get install minitube
<GridCube> or from the USC
<n2diy> ok, here goes.
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, got it.
<GridCube> :) so?
<GridCube> also n2diy try pianobar, its a stand alone pandora manager
<TheMaster> Though what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<GridCube> TheMaster, who you asking
<n2diy> GridCube, Cosmos Ep.1 is loaded, but play is  ghosted out!
<GridCube> (also TheDrums and TheMaster are in the same channel... spooky)
<TheMaster> You are recommending pianobar which is a pandora client, but depending on the version, may not currently work.
<n2diy> GridCube, I have to DL the episode to watch it, I'm guessing?
<GridCube> TheMaster, i dont know i just found out it existed
<TheMaster> GridCube: Cool, no problem.
<n2diy> GridCube, the DL button doesn't do anything!
<GridCube> n2diy, its pretty much like standard youtube
<GridCube> plays while downloading
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, let me kill it and see if there are any clues on the terminal?
<n2diy> GridCube, tried to kill it, and it wanted to know if I wanted to cancel the DL, so I'll let it cook for a while.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> maybe your internets are really really slow
<GridCube> oh! i never used that download button
<n2diy> GridCube, 1.5meg down, I believe, but it worked ok before I upgraded to 12.04.
<GridCube> :/
<n2diy> In fact, I watched the first seven episodes of Cosmos.
<n2diy> GridCube, still DLing, gotta walk the dog, back in 20.
<n2diy> I'm back, no activity on the router, and no play button on minitube.
<GridCube> n2diy, i never use the download button tho
<GridCube> n2diy, you should probably check your video drivers again
<GridCube> figure out why they dont work properly
<n2diy> GridCube, roger that. But there are three boxes here, all not doing the same thing. I'm beginning to suspect router?
<GridCube> n2diy, i honestly dont know
<n2diy> GridCube, trying pianobar now.
<n2diy> GridCube, trying pianobar/pandora gave me a login... network error: TLS failed.  I may have changed passwords on pandora and forgot which one I'm using, I hope.
<TheMaster> n2diy: Type  apt-cache policy pianobar   real quick please?
<GridCube> n2diy, synaptic says you also have pithos to try using pandora
<TheMaster> Pithos is gui, pianobar is CLI.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i have no idea :P
<TheMaster> I'm just adding to your info, all good.
<n2diy> TheMaster, roger that. Well I keep getting this TLS error, and I tried all my passwords.
<TheMaster> n2diy: Sounds like an older version, pianobar is extreamly easy to compile if you want to use it. :)
<TheMaster> Otherwise, pithos won't work either and you'll need to add his PPA to use it.
<TheMaster> I personally like pianobar better, but the PPA route is a little easier.
<GridCube> TheMaster, he's having huge problems with flash in his computer and he wants to use both those services (yt and pandora) so anything that makes them work should be fine :P
<TheMaster> GridCube: Did you get him to purge flashplugin-installer and install adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo by chance?
<n2diy> TheMaster, yes, did that through the ubuntu software center.
<TheMaster> VLC can handle YouTube videos if you paste them in the network dialog, and pianobar/pithos could do pandora.
<SkippersBoss> but what about those flash sites that HIDE the link
<SkippersBoss> services like e.g. brightcove vls is useless
<GridCube> minitube should work aswell
<TheMaster> I'm under the impression he's just talking youtube from what he said, and the URL of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZzJELbFRI is acceptable in vlc.
<GridCube> but im pretty sure most of his problems come because of faulty video drivers
<SkippersBoss> aaa
<SkippersBoss> ok
<TheMaster> GridCube: Sure, however you'd like to go.
<n2diy> at this point, I'm ready to change my password, and let somebody hack away at the box!
<GridCube> because when he installed them his screens whent default to 640x480
<GridCube> so i think theres something wrong there thats not letting n2diy progress
<TheMaster> Used jockey to get 'em?  Harder card to deal with?
<GridCube> TheMaster, :) yes, and i dont know
<GridCube> ask him :D
<n2diy> ask me what?h
<n2diy> nvidia nv34 GeForce FX 5200?
<GridCube> :P what video card you have, and why it fails to load its drivers
<n2diy> nvidia nv34 GeForce FX 5200?
<GridCube> do lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> that works too :)
<n2diy> nvidia nv34 GeForce FX 5200 rev a1
<GridCube> mmmhm
<TheMaster> n2diy: Have you checked "Additional Drivers" in the settings menu?
<n2diy> No, just checked Xorg.0.log, and it looks like the the NOUVEAU driver is being loaded? I'll check settings now.
<n2diy> TheMaster,  Addtional Settings offers the same two drivers GridCube and I tried earlier.
<n2diy> TheMaster, GridCube and those drivers are; NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver version 173, and post-release updates version 173-updates.
<GridCube> n2diy, they should work
<GridCube> :/
<n2diy> Ok :)
<n2diy> which leads me to believe something else is at fault. Let me poke around in some more logs.
<n2diy> the last entry in dmesg.0 refers to the NVIDIA UNIX kernel Modue 173.14.35  as loading, no errors.
<n2diy> however, dmesg shows the nouveau driver loading ok.
<n2diy> GridCube, TheMaster, the last entry in jockey.log is "shutting down"!
<mk_> Hello folks - I just started having a problem logging into my xubuntu laptop after a forced powerdown.  Logging in as a second user on the laptop works fine, but my old user can't get past the ubuntu login screen.  Wondering if anyone can help me troubleshoot.
<mk_> I can log in as a second user and even su to the main user, but can't get main login screen to let me in.
<mk_> what stuff might be corrupted on the main user?
<mk_> I'm on 12.04
#xubuntu 2012-08-23
<xubuntu606> hello
<ickefes> hi guys. somehow the power button and date section in panel 0 isn't located to the right on my computer and I can't seem to find where to configure that placement. anyone have a idea?
<ickefes> it is really annoying.
<TheMaster> What version of xfce?  You may need a seperator, and you should be able to right click > move.
<ickefes> i am trying out 4.10
<TheMaster> Yep, it happens.
<ickefes> it is a problem in version 4.10?
<drc> ah...there appears to be a problem with spacing on 4.10. Try the "expand" option on the items on the panel (I'm not using 4.10 ATM, but I think that's what it's called.
<ickefes> i have tried to move in but it does not allow me to move it to the far right
<TheMaster> Nope, just what happens when you try that ppa in precise.
<ickefes> drc: THANK YOU. The expand option fixed it!
<ickefes> TheMaster: Ok. Too bad though.
<laiv> Hi all, I just installed xubuntu, does it install a gui on its own or do I have to do that? all I have is terminal, and there were some issues with the install but I think that its good and was just due to not being connected to a network?
<drc> laiv: if you don't gave a gui by default, something <did> go wrong with your install.
<drc> Personally, I'd just re-install...it'd be quicker than trying to troubleshoot and fix whatever it was.
<TheMaster> Could try to install xubuntu-desktop.
<drc> TheMaster: True, but who knows what else went wrong...safer to nuke it from space :)
<TheMaster> drc: Yep, that too.
<laiv> :/
<xubuntu276> hello, im new so i have a question, I have a 64bits Pc with 8gb of ram, wich version of xubuntu should I download 32 bits or 64bits? can I install 32bits also?
<SkippersBoss> 64 bits would be advisable to make use of all your RAM
<drc> Use the 64 bit.
<TheMaster> Could use PAE with 32, but 64 should be good.
<drc> Doesn't 12.04 use a non-pae by default?
<TheMaster> Don't think in Xubu, but .10 does.
<drc> The i386 images use a non-PAE kernel. The non-PAE kernel will not be available in future Xubuntu releases.
<drc> From http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<TheMaster> drc: Whoops, I read PAE rather than non-pae, sorry.  You can still install it.
<drc> True :)
<drc> But why?
<xubuntu276> ok, thanks guys
<xubuntu276> :D
<SkippersBoss> glad to have you back Unit
<Unit193> drc: Not all hardware supports PAE, so the hope was to support more for one cycle.
<drc> Which reminds me, is 12.10 i386 going to be PAE or non-PAE?
<Unit193> PAE, non-PAE won't be in repo.
<Unit193> SkippersBoss: Heh, danke.
<SkippersBoss> Bitte sehr
<drc> Unit193: An LTS cycle?
<Unit193> drc: Sorry?
<SkippersBoss> for 12.04 yes
<drc> " the hope was to support more for one cycle"
<Unit193> One more cycle, the LTS one.
<drc> Then the decision makes sense :)
<drc> I <was> wondering, but not enough to ask...until the opportunity presented itself
<Unit193> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo    to see if you'll be good.
<drc> Oh, I'm good, I run the 64 bit, I was just wondering.
<drc> Although I should pretend otherwise and tell my wife a need a new laptop :)
<craigbass1976> I have two panels I like on my computer.  How hard woudl it be to copy them both to another xub box?
<craigbass1976> is there something in .config/xfce that I can just copy over?
<Unit193> Try just copying .config/xfce4/panel/ over
<craigbass1976> Unit193, would it matter that I'm on a computer logged in as craig, and the account on the other one is called doug?  and victoria?  I'm setting up a new box and the panels as I have them were a pain to set up initially...
<Unit193> Would you also need .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml?
<Unit193> I'd try without first, and shouldn't matter, as long as you put it in the right location.
<drc> Unit193: Looks like that would probably be helpful...yup the more I look at it, the more I'm convinced you need it
<Unit193> Sure, but that is placed there by xfconfd and if you remove the panel dir all settings are defaulted.
<craigbass1976> Unit193, Yep, that didn't work...
<drc> It's got all my plugins listed
<Unit193> Same.
<drc> Unit193: But he doesn't <want> the defaults :)
<Unit193> I understand, reverse the thought process and you have that panel dir should be what you need to copy.
<drc> craigbass1976: Did you use both, the panel dir and the xml file?
<craigbass1976> drc, I'm about to copy over the xml
<drc> Unit193: damn...logic...why didn't I think of that
<Unit193> Don't know, maybe it's failed logic.
<craigbass1976> I'm all good.  Thanks folks.
<drc> great...enjoy
<craigbass1976> Why is it such a pain to get launchers and stuff on the panels to begin with, or am I just being retarded?
<drc> craigbass1976: dunno, I don;t have any problems, it takes time but not much effort (if you already know what you want)
<drc> but then I don't use the bottom panel, so....
<craigbass1976> drc, It's just the time I guess and number of mouse clicks.  Once it's set up, I'm golden.  I like the bottom for workspace switcher and window buttons, kind of like GNOME 1 and 2
<drc> Well, I've just saves ~/.config/xfce4 to my config file USB stick, so it should be even easier next time :)
<craigbass1976> drc, aye.  Thanks again.
<drc> np
<Unit193> Great.
<drc> it was mainly Unit193
<Unit193> Meh.
<drc> If he thought it was hard now, he should have tried with 4.6 :)
<NetbootXubu> Hi anyone there?
<bazhang> yes
<NetbootXubu> Im trying to install Xubuntu on a diskless computer
<NetbootXubu> Could you help me..?
<Evil1888> Anyone know how to control fan speeds with Xubuntu 12.04 LTS on a HP Paviliion dv5000 (dv5115nr to be exact)? It turns on by itself  and run fine when it gets hot enough but I'd like to control it some so it can run cool most of the time.
<NetbootXubu> Anyone who knows how netboot xubuntu?
<Evil1888> NetbootXubu: I have no idea but a little googling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations that can't be too far off from Xubuntu
<Guest54225> Does anybody know if I can install Xubuntu over Ubuntu 12.04??
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Unit193> That style?
<Guest54225> great I've seen that - it's just that I've had an issue with USB modem hardware switch and the machine is getting old and I thought it might run better
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I recently upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04.  I now have that dreadful Unity desktop.  Can someone here explain to me how to get rid of Unity?  I am currently doing an sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   Will that do the trick?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Will I still be able to run LibreOffice, firefox, etc.?
<Unit193> Firefox comes by default, and if libreoffice doesn't work, should have told me an hour ago when I was using it. ;)  (So, yes.
<Unit193> )
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: Awesome!  thank you.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Ascavasaion> This Unity is killing my old laptop: Centrino Dualcore, 2Gb RAM.
<Ascavasaion> E: Unable to locate package libstlport4.6ldbl
<Ascavasaion> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libstlport4.6ldbl'
<well_laid_lawn> !find libstlport4
<ubottu> Found: libstlport4.6-dev, libstlport4.6ldbl
<Ascavasaion> Unit193: I get the above when I do http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcenatty
<Ascavasaion> bleh
<Ascavasaion> Well then... sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop it is :)
<no-n> I'm running xubuntu 12.04 and thunar keeps crashing... especially when I try to do stuff in Trash
<no-n> I haven4't read all the crash reports so far, but a couple of them said blueman-applet
<no-n> another weird thing is all my trash items have the padlock on the icon
<no-n> 'I also get "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." and "something something Transport endpoint is not connected"
<well_laid_lawn> no-n: start thunar from a terminal and check for any error messages when it crashes
<bhankins> I hope WindowMaker makes a big comeback someday.
<no-n> i3 is good :))
<no-n> oh, btw, I seem to have solved my problem by removing blueman
<no-n> xubuntu's crash report was mentioning it every time
<bhankins> Did you submit the crash report?
<bhankins> xubuntu really needs to release a 12.04.1 livecd with the current updates. I had a terrible time installing on this dell xps.
<bhankins> acpi problems and nvidia driver problems, all solved in updates.
<GridCube> bhankins, 12.04.1 realese schudle is this week
<bhankins> Oh sweet, I maybe should havee waited.
<GridCube> atually, today https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<bhankins> Aww man, that really rubs it in.
<bhankins> I'm never buying another dell though.
<bhankins> I shouldn't say that. In the foreseeable future.
<GridCube> i call it lucks, sometime you have bad luck
<bhankins> I had not used XFCE since 2002, it's really come a long way. We used to not have desktop icons.
<GridCube> hehehe
<GridCube> yeah i remember that :P
<GridCube> and two sides file browsers with [+] expandable trees all the way
<TheSheep> xtree gold!
 * TheSheep still doesn't have desktop icons
<bhankins> I kind of liked the midnight commander interface.
<n2diy> Cosmos episode 10 is a mind bender.
<TheSheep> cosmos 1999?
<n2diy> 1980
<TheSheep> ahm it was space 1999
<TheSheep> anyways, #xubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> Actually, it's on topic, I've been trying to get flash working here, and Cosmos was my target. Gridcube, and others were helping me yesterday, but I guess he isn't paying attention?
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> does flash works now n2diy ?
<n2diy> GridCube,  I have a third box here that I use for weekly backups, so essentially it is a virgin install of 12.04. Last night I loaded VLC media player on it, and watched Cosmos 10 on youtube. So, yes I did. Wrong box, but it proves the network isn't the issue.
<n2diy> GridCube, but I couldn't watch Ep. 8 or 9, so I'm guessing I'm missing some codecs or something?
<GridCube> mmhm i see, again i would try to figure out why your video drivers dont work
<GridCube> if you have xubuntu-restricted-extras you have all the drivers you could need
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, I was planning on re-installing 12.04 on the test box, and starting fresh. I have a pile of vid. cards somewhere, so I could change that before the install.
<GridCube> :) that would probably help
<GridCube> if you have nvidias thats better, i havent had many problems with them
<n2diy> The problem card is a NVIDIA! But it needs changing anyway. Let me grab some coffee, and walk the dog, find the cards...
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu509> Hello Guys. Is here any Autoinstaller which can install Jave Jre7. I need to run Mc Server with Xubuntu.
<bazhang> !java | xubuntu509 have a read
<ubottu> xubuntu509 have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xubuntu509> Ok. Thank you!
<cydro> Hello?
<ochosi> Hello?
<Marzata> ubu 12.04 has support for 5 yrs, xubu 12.04 for 3 yrs, right?
<Marzata> if you install ubu 12.04 and add xfce4 or lxde what the support time will be?
<holstein> Marzata: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> you can look and and think about what is going to be supported for 5 years... the kernel for example
<holstein> all the ubuntu specific stuff, and the server stuff.. all the security updates
<holstein> whats not going to be supported for 5 years? the xubuntu specific stuff.. this xubuntu session.. the security updates (if any) to the xubuntu 12.04 version of XFCE
<Marzata> is there a way to see what are the xubu 12.04 packages which will be supported only for 3 yrs?
<holstein> Marzata: sure.. *all* of them will only be supported for 3 years
<holstein> Marzata: anything xubuntu specific will not be supported for 5 years.. only the stuff that needs be supported for 5 years
<holstein> would that be a deal breaker for me? no...
<Marzata> xfce is not ubuntu specific, right?
<GridCube> no
<Vlad176> Anyone know if Linux/ Xubuntu is compatible with AMD ati RS482 graphic card? My monitor gets vertical lines when it suddenly freezes.
<Marzata> oh, I meant xubuntu specific
<Marzata> dunno, а другой монитор нет?
<holstein> Marzata: not necesarily, but there will be no reason for ubuntu/cannonical to keep XFCE up to date in the repos, and the xubuntu team is guarnateeing 3 years
<Vlad176> Don't speak Russian that much.
<Marzata> so ubuntu + xfce4 will be 5 years, xubuntu specific just 3
<GridCube> Marzata, check this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> Vlad176: i would try a different driver.. the vesa driver is a good way to test... sometimes i just fire up a puppy live CD since there is an easy GUI at boot for choosing the vesa driver... if all is well, i grab the xorg.conf and put it in buntu
<GridCube> this are all the contents of the xubuntu-desktop metapackage Marzata, thats the stuff xubuntu needs to work
<Marzata> GridCube: ah, thanks! so, those are with 3 years support.
<holstein> Marzata: there will be no reason for XFCE to be "kept up to date" by canonnical..
<Marzata> holstein: yes, that is clear
<GridCube> Marzata, xubuntu team will try to keep them all up to date for 3 years, but they are not made by them, they will just try to make them work
<holstein> Marzata: cool... so for the record, ubuntu + xfce4 will *not* be for 5 years
<Vlad176> Dude, I've never tried to change anything with my hardware. I didn't have any problems with Ubuntu. I recently switched to Linux. I had this same hardware when using Vista and I had same problems with freezing up and stuff but such things were extremely rare. Like.. couple times a year
<Marzata> GridCube: yes, still very big effort for the xubu team
<holstein> Vlad176: you might want to test the hardware then to makes sure its not something motherboard related... xubuntu *is* ubuntu, and its likely that the newer kernels have "dropped" support for your hardware
<holstein> Vlad176: i usually isolate the hardware from the driver issues by using a live CD with the vesa driver or safe graphics mode..
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to use UNetbootin with a xubuntu iso.  I guess a gig isn't going to cut it.  Is there a pared down xub image I can get that will fit on this thumb drive?  I'm out of CDs, and this is the biggest thumb drive I've got.
<GridCube> craigbass1976, all xubuntu isos are under 700mb
<GridCube> they fit on 1gb thumbdrives
<craigbass1976> GridCube, the iso itself does, but I'm trying to make it bootable.  I'VE FOUND A CONVERT!!!!  Anyway, I'm out of cds and trying ot get xubuntu on their laptop today.
<GridCube> craigbass1976, unetbooting makes it booteable
<GridCube> :/ and only takes 700mb
<Troy^> hey guys i just installed docky how do i remove the original xubuntu dock
<craigbass1976> GridCube, I copied the iso over though and the laptop booted right to windows.  I know you can burn an iso as an image on cd, or just copy it over, and didn't know if there were some similar issue here with the thumb drive
<GridCube> craigbass1976, copying the iso its not the way to go
<GridCube> you have to use a program like unetbootin to convert it into a booteable usb
<GridCube> but it doesnt take more space than what it would as a livecd
<craigbass1976> GridCube, http://static.inky.ws/image/2647/image.jpg  Does that look right?  I idd this before and hit OK, then ran out of space on a 1g drive that's showing empty before hand
<GridCube> craigbass1976, sound fine
<craigbass1976> GridCube, wait...  There are .Trash directories that are probably full of stuff.  I have cruzer...
<GridCube> format it using gparted craigbass1976
<milne8204> I have a problem whit flash player anyone can help me ?
<GridCube> !details | milne8204
<ubottu> milne8204: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<milne8204> I have a problem whit flash player anyone can help me ? I am running Xubuntu 12.04 When I try to open a video in Internet, it does not start at all.
<GridCube> that sounds awfully familiar to n2diy problem with flash
<GridCube> milne8204, its a fresh install?
<GridCube> did it work earlier?
<SkippersBoss> milne8204, what link ArE you trying to open
<GridCube> do you have your proper video drivers?
<milne8204> SkippersBoss, any video in internet
<recon_lap> milne8204: how did you install flash?
<craigbass1976> GridCube, Well, that was a bit on the retarded side.  I wonder why things don't just erase on those cruzer drives
<GridCube> milne8204, do you have other problems with flash? do games play?
<Fizzik> hmm, how do i get rid of the xfce dock i have docky installed
<milne8204> GridCube, I have base driver for my video card because it is very old :D
<Fizzik> and now they are both present
<milne8204> GridCube, game does not start to
<GridCube> craigbass1976, becase people make mistakes and having a trash folder is helpful
<milne8204> too*
<GridCube> milne8204, have you installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> ?
<milne8204> GridCube, several times :D
<craigbass1976> No, I remember emptying the trash with that drive over the course of a year or so, and saw some of the things in the ttrash were from farther back than that.  It didn't empty
<milne8204> xubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<recon_lap> milne8204: what browser are you using?
<milne8204> recon_lap, firefox
<milne8204> recon_lap, but have google-chrome and says that flash is aut of date
<recon_lap> milne8204: have a look in firefox plugin's and see if it lists flash
<milne8204> recon_lap, ok will check
<milne8204> recon_lap, I have shocable flas from gnash
<milne8204> shockwave*
<milne8204> flash*
<recon_lap> gnash?
<milne8204> yes
<recon_lap> ok, look it up, it's the open source flash player
<milne8204> I will reinstal slash player and remove gnash
<milne8204> and will tell what hapends
<milne8204> happens
<milne8204> recon_lap, nothing happens
<holstein> its good to have realistic expectations of the hardware.. i have an old eeepc900, and it doesnt do flash very well
<holstein> sometimes i install the chrome browser, since it has its own flash integrated and i find that helpful for troubleshooting purposes
<recon_lap> milne8204: goto  http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<v1adimir> hey is this the PPA for TOR? https://launchpad.net/~ubun-tor/+archive/ppa
<v1adimir> oh noes, 11.10 is the latest ver.
<v1adimir> Oneiric*
<recon_lap> milne8204: you get any response from that page?
<milne8204> yes
<milne8204> now what should I do ? :D
<recon_lap> what version does it say?
<recon_lap> should be a little box saying  "you have version 11.2.202.238"
<n2diy> GridCube, just finished the re-install with a different Vid. card, boots but no display! Trying another card.
<milne8204> I do not see that sing
<milne8204> i have a table whit different OS, and for Linux says 11.2.202.238
<holstein> milne8204: you can take a screenshot if you need help interpreting the data
<milne8204> ok
<genii-around> v1adimir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor shows the repository to use as "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main"
<v1adimir> genii-around: thanks, but the repo version isn't 12.04 - I guess I will use the all-in-one download and just run it without 'installing' it; tnx.
<recon_lap> anyway milne8204 , try reinstall using apt, "sudo apt-get -purge xubuntu-restricted-extras " , then " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<milne8204> ok will try recon_lap
<genii-around> v1adimir: Please note the "precise" in the url I gave, which corresponds to 12.04
<v1adimir> genii-around: ohh, gotcha
<recon_lap> milne8204: before installing again , do this as well  "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer "
<recon_lap> milne8204: and no - before purge, opps
<milne8204> ok
<milne8204> recon_lap, ok thanks
<recon_lap> is it working?
<milne8204> i got it that no "-" necessary
<milne8204> now will install
<recon_lap> ok, fingers crossed, remember to close all browsers and start one before testing at that url
<milne8204> should I restart browser ?
<recon_lap> milne8204: yes
<milne8204> now says that have not flash player
<milne8204> recon_lap, it does not start
<recon_lap> milne8204: ok, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer , see if that helps
<milne8204> no, same
<milne8204> thing
<Vlad433> How do I start in safe graphics mode?
<holstein> Vlad433: i usually try a live CD such as puppy linux.. theres a nice GUI there to start with teh vesa driver... from the ubuntu live CD's you can tap shift while booting and try the F6 "nomodeset" option
<recon_lap> milne8204: that page still saying you dont have FF installed?
<recon_lap> flash*
<Vlad433> And how do I sent a private message, holst?
<milne8204> recon_lap, no the screen is white and do nothing : D
<recon_lap> milne8204: just white at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ? nothing but white?
<holstein> Vlad433: i might reference something like http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/beginners.html
<milne8204> ohh sorry i didnt understand :)
<recon_lap> milne8204: it saying anything?
<milne8204> http://imageshack.us/f/254/flashi.png/
<milne8204> i made a screenshot
<recon_lap> hmm, should show where that green line is
<recon_lap> milne8204: try clicking on the green line, see if anything comes up.
<milne8204> ok
<milne8204> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6933/flash2kv.png
<milne8204> it is as a object
<recon_lap> milne8204: and dont forget to close all browsers before each test
<milne8204> i can resize whit my mouse, the same thing happens when I start a video in internet the screen have a green line in right side
<milne8204> recon_lap, you mean to try again to reinstall all
<recon_lap> milne8204: ok, you want to reinstall firefox?
<recon_lap> milne8204: does it work in crome ?
<milne8204> i have google-chrome but it does not work too
<recon_lap> milne8204: it's possible you got some flash like program installed somewhere on your system thats interfering.
<milne8204> gnash
<milne8204> ?
<recon_lap> milne8204: also check firefox addon and extensions to see what in there
<milne8204> i have purge it
<recon_lap> milne8204: you can get all sorts of odd flash installs, web pages offer to install it all the time
<milne8204> ok what should I do ?
<recon_lap> milne8204: look in firefox plugins to see in it say it's installed
<recon_lap> in/if
<milne8204> I have nop java instaled in my plugins
<milne8204> just shockwave flash
<recon_lap> milne8204: and in extensions  ? any flash blocker ?
<milne8204> how to recognize a flash blocker ? :D
<recon_lap> milne8204: generally the name is a clue :)
<milne8204> I have extensions: Ubuntu Firefox Modification 2.2.1
<milne8204> and Global menu bar integration
<milne8204> I can disable bout
<recon_lap> milne8204: all seems fine
<holstein> milne8204: disable all for troubleshooting purposes..
<recon_lap> milne8204: you mind purging firefox and reinstalling, you'll lose any bookmarks ect
<milne8204> My PC is a mystery :D
<milne8204> recon_lap, ok will reinstall but dont thin it will help
<milne8204> I can reinstal xubuntu too ;D
<recon_lap> milne8204: purge it, then install , then we will have to start looking at files :)
<recon_lap> milne8204: lets not go there unless we have to :) this is not windows :)
<milne8204> recon_lap, ok i own you :) you had lost a lot time whit me :)
<milne8204> recon_lap, nice one :D
<milne8204> should I delete a files in home directory ?
<recon_lap> milne8204: no, purge should do it
<milne8204> ok
<milne8204> done
<milne8204> the firefox is purged
<milne8204> now
<milne8204> ?
<recon_lap> milne8204: install it again
<Sysi> purge doesn't touch users files, just local settings
<recon_lap> Sysi: good to know.
<milne8204> ok installed
<recon_lap> milne8204: goto http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ , and check your plugins
<recon_lap> milne8204: dont forget to close any open firefox first
<milne8204> how to go http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ whitdowt firefox
<recon_lap> milne8204: did you reinstall it?
<milne8204> yes
<recon_lap> milne8204: ok, open a terminal and type firefox
<milne8204> but all bootmarks are here :D
<recon_lap> milne8204: your user profile was not deleted , hopefully should not matter, just test it
<milne8204> nothing happens in testing page
<milne8204> the green line is gone but everythig else is the same
<recon_lap> milne8204: check plugins
<milne8204> ok
<milne8204> just shockwave flash
<recon_lap> milne8204:  11.2 r202 version
<recon_lap> milne8204: with a disable button ?
<milne8204> 11.2r202
<milne8204> yes
<milne8204> whit disable button
<recon_lap> milne8204: running out of ideas. something is interfering
<milne8204> will reinstal xubuntu :Д
<recon_lap> milne8204: you can play normal video on you system ?
<milne8204> ъес
<milne8204> yes
<recon_lap> milne8204: well, how long since you install in the first place?
<jotek> I want to speed-up my pc. What packet are not needed in Xubuntu?
<jotek> packets*
<Troy^> please somebody help me get rid of the default dock. I installed docky and they are now bother there
<Troy^> now both there*
<Sysi> you can remove bottom panel in panel settings
<Troy^> oh found it thanks
<milen8204> I have just installed Xubuntu 12.04 and updated all issues, now I can not run videos and games whit my flash player
<craigbass1976> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Salah> Hi.
<recon_lap> o/
<Salah> I'm having a strange issue with logins and such. Can anyone help?
<recon_lap> well, describe your issues , maybe someone can help
<xubuntu192> salut tous le monde
<xubuntu192> comment allez vous
<recon_lap>  !es | xubuntu192
<ubottu> xubuntu192: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Salah> That's French, not Spanish. I think.
<Salah> What language xubuntu192 is using, that is.
<Salah> "Hi, everyone! How are you"
<Salah> *?
<recon_lap> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Salah> So today I tried logging into my account. The screen just blacks out, says a few things then "Plymouth server disconnected," then returns me to the screen.
<recon_lap> Salah: thx
<Salah> Would anyone know what's going on in that case?
<recon_lap> Salah: emm, what account?
<Salah> My Xubuntu user account.
<drc> Is this an old or new account (i.e., did it work yesterday?)
<Salah> It worked yesterday. I haven't done anything that I can consider a trigger.
<drc> no updates?
<drc> and which version?
<Salah> No. The other accounts work when I log in to them.
<Salah> Xubuntu 12.04.
<Salah> If I can decrypt my home folder from another account I wouldn't mind the issue as well.
<recon_lap> Salah: so the home directory is  encrypted
<Salah> Yes.
<drc> I have no knowledge of encrypted home dirs, sorry
<Salah> With the encryption service the Xubuntu installation requires.
<drc> I avoid them like the plague
<Salah> It's probably better to encrypt files and folders, not the entire home folder. For situations like this.
<recon_lap> Salah: have you tried a tty1 login
<Salah> What's that?
<recon_lap> Salah: it's a text based login, I'll have to read up on it myself :)
<Salah> I'll Google it.
<Salah> I'll try to login as root. If that doesn't work, I'll post on the forums or so. Thanks for the help!
<recon_lap> Salah: hard to find info, most people want to get out of a tty1 login, I'm just thinking thats it's a graphics issue as the account tries to load up. and there is no root in ubuntu
<drc> He's gone, Jim
<xubuntu050> ciao
<xubuntu050> buona sera a tutta la chat
<Elchzard> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Elchzard> or even
<Elchzard> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#xubuntu 2012-08-24
<linuxieus> I seem to be having a problem with the desktop. The wallpaper does no longer show and icons + text appear vague. When right clicking and trying to change desktop background nothing happens... What could be my problem and what is the solution?
<linuxieus> Thanks in advance for any help.
<linuxieus> I did do a search on the net before coming here btw, but I seem to be having a weird problem...
<Unit193> I don't quite remember, but I think the fix for that was alt+f2, xfwm4 --replace, but that doesn't make as much sense as thunar should be managing it.
<linuxieus> Nope, screen flickered but nothing changed. Sorry...
<linuxieus> I can't recall that I changed anything either that's what makes it even more strange... I switched the laptop off without any problems before and since yesterday I have this weird problem.
<linuxieus> Anything else I start seems to be just fine, nothing wrong with the screen. Firefox for example, or anything else are as clear as normal and even the top and bottom menu are fine.
<linuxieus> The desktop just appears in plain blue (BSOD blue) and no wallpaper... And as stated before the icons are vague as the text underneath it.
<Unit193> Weird.
<linuxieus> That's what I thought ;)
<Unit193> Could always nuke your .config, and by that I mean move it. :P
<linuxieus> Okay, it's not such a major problem - everything else seems to be just fine and the system appears to work normal but this is just something weird I want to fix. What is the base for the background settings? Maybe I should purge something out and install fresh?
<linuxieus> Nuke the config... Settings of xcfe? Could you specify what file maybe? -_o
<linuxieus> I appreciate your help btw! ;)
<linuxieus> As the only one replying to my problem.
<Unit193> Not much I know from this, haven't seen it.  12.04/Xfce 4.8?
<linuxieus> Correct.
<Unit193> ~/.config/ or if you don't like that, ~/.config/xfce4
<linuxieus> Okay, well I'll give it a try then.
<Unit193> Log out and back in after.   (make sure to move the dir rather than actually deleteing)
<linuxieus> Just moved it, going for a log out now...
<Unit193> No go?
<linuxieus> ...sigh :( nope
<knome> alt+f2 -> "xfdesktop --reload" ?
<linuxieus> Nothing :S
<knome> have you tried removing ~/.cache ?
<linuxieus> No, I'll try that just now.
<Unit193> Gah! .cache!
<knome> linuxieus, and log out and in after that too just to make sure
<linuxieus> Okay, hold on brb.
<linuxieus> It seems I am messing things up more atm. The bottom menu has lost its icons now :S
<linuxieus> I did recover the .config btw, however it did not get my settings back. I have some work adjusting things in my top menu now.
<linuxieus> Had some shortcuts there that are gone now (after the config removal tip).
<Unit193> Really?  Sure they went to the reierjiereihg location?
<linuxieus> Yes, I am quite positive I did the correct thing.
<knome> Unit193, to *WHAT* location? :D
<Unit193> knome: Right.
<Unit193> linuxieus: Cool.
<linuxieus> Maybe, while I am at it I should reinstall after moving my important files to the external HDD or maybe I should not give up just now... :D
<Unit193> Could make a new user, see if it happens there, if so, problem.
<linuxieus> Problems are meant for solving and learning. I'll just create a new user - hold on.
<Unit193> Good?
<linuxieus> Weird... That works just fine, with wallpaper and all.
<linuxieus> I could even change it etc.
<linuxieus> When I log out I get a black screen that says something like 'Could not write... broken pipe'?
<linuxieus> Does it have something to do with it maybe?
<Unit193> I have that on suspend.
<linuxieus> Okay, so that is quite normal... I guess?
<linuxieus> Never mind that then ;)
<Unit193> Well, wouldn't say it is normal, but...
<linuxieus> I noticed something else too... On the new user I had the possibility to change settings or so - other than wallpaper settings that I do not get on the main account anymore.
<linuxieus> Right click only gives me the option: Change background, on the main user account I use atm.
<linuxieus> (Maybe it helps in solving the problem?)
<knome> linuxieus, just checking; have you enabled the root account?
<linuxieus> Enabled? I cant recall disabling it... I guess it's a yes ;)
<knome> linuxieus, (please don't if you haven't, you shouldn't)
<knome> it's disabled by default
<knome> so if you haven't touched it, good
<linuxieus> Oh 0_o okay... Well, I have done nothing special that I know of that created this problem.
<linuxieus> I'll see where to enable the root account.
<knome> no, don't
<knome> you shouldn't
<knome> i was just making sure *you didn't*
<knome> because that's known to cause problems
<linuxieus> No then, I am sure I didn't
<knome> good :)
<knome> i think i need to go to bed, it's 5am
<knome> Unit193's timezone is more favorable, so he'll probably continue with you :)
<linuxieus> It's 4 am here. But I am on a nightshift :D
<linuxieus> Sleep well! And thanks a lot, anyways...
<knome> i'm an entrepreneur, so "always working".. though this time, only on open source stuff ;)
<knome> good night, and good luck
<linuxieus> Thanks!
<Unit193> Nighty, knome.
<knome> nini Unit193
<linuxieus> ...My guess is I am f*cked.
<Unit193> Well, try to keep it family friendly and all, but why can't you just keep the new user?
<Unit193> Just make sure it's in the sudo group.
<linuxieus> I could do that, but that's is (to me) just a simple way to avoid the problem... It's not the solution, wright?
<linuxieus> I would like to try and fix it.
<blackgatonegro> mmm
<linuxieus> By all means this just have to work and there has to be a fix, is what I am thinking.
<blackgatonegro> have you tried to change the account to an administrator one?
<blackgatonegro> or run the program in terminal with sudo?
<blackgatonegro> go to system /user and groups
<linuxieus> Change the main account to a administrator one?
<linuxieus> Is the main account not already the administrator?
<blackgatonegro> pick the account, go to advanced settings, change permisions
<linuxieus> Just asking.
<linuxieus> Okay, hold on.
<blackgatonegro> you remenber your root pasword, right?
<linuxieus> Yes sure ;)
<blackgatonegro> then try to change the permisions
<linuxieus> Changed it to the group adm is that correct?
<Unit193> blackgatonegro: He has a different problem, not a group issue.
<blackgatonegro> if you still have problems, you could have some bad program installs
<linuxieus> Main group: adm
<blackgatonegro> he can also change the account permisions, not just the group ones
<linuxieus> I log out now?
<linuxieus> ...guess so?
<blackgatonegro> if nothing works, he can try creating a new account, and doing a backup of the stuff he had in the old one.
<linuxieus> New account works fine, but I would like to solve this issue - if possible.
<linuxieus> Although I already have lost some settings on the way now ;)
<linuxieus> lol
<linuxieus> Okay, I'll try log out/in now.
<blackgatonegro> system /user and groups /pick account name / advanced settings / type root password /user privileges / select all
<blackgatonegro> then reboot
<linuxieus> Okay, I'll try that then - since it has not changed.
<linuxieus> Hold on.
<blackgatonegro> system /user and groups /pick account name / advanced settings / type root password /user privileges / select all /ok / then reboot * If that does not work, create new account, backup stuff in old one*
<linuxieus> Going for a reboot...
<linuxieus> ...I am lost. It did not work, but I'll try it maybe later... I'm tired of it atm. I do appreciate all your help guys, thanks a lot!!!
<silverghost> what happened eh
<linuxieus> I'll work with it, without a wallpaper and vague icons and text for now.
<silverghost> what happened linuxieus
<linuxieus> Restore my shortcuts on the top menu and I'll be fine for the time.
<linuxieus> What happened, well I dont know.
<silverghost> lol
<linuxieus> My first question, you are asking what my problem is wright?
<silverghost> yaa
<silverghost> what happened to ur xubuntu eh
<silverghost> ^^
<linuxieus> Well, my wallpaper was gone just like that and icons with text are all vague but everything else is just fine. Background is now blue like BSOD blue and I cant change or have a wallpaper...
<silverghost> u using 4.10 ?
<silverghost> xfce?
<blackgatonegro> sometimes you have no choise but to make a new account, do you have remote desktop enabled?
<linuxieus> Everything else is just fine, top menu is functional and bottom was fine but I trashed that by removing settings.
<linuxieus> silverghost, correct!
<silverghost> try fedora xfce it is less buggy than xubuntu
<linuxieus> No, wait...
<linuxieus> 4.8
<silverghost> try solus os 1.2 it is lightere than xubuntu www.solusos.ocm
<silverghost> solusos.com
<bazhang> silverghost, thats not helpful
<drc> Settings>Settings Manager>Sessions an Startup>Advanced> Launch GNOME Services on Startup   id that checked?
<bazhang> !behelpful | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<linuxieus> ...I want ubuntu, I like it very much - I changed to Xubuntu because of the damn unity crap.
<drc> linuxieus:    Settings>Settings Manager>Sessions an Startup>Advanced> Launch GNOME Services on Startup   id that checked?
<silverghost> linuxieus why compromise stability of ur system with ubuntu based distros technically they are unstable debian sid
<linuxieus> drc, I'll check that, hold on.
<silverghost> oi
<bazhang> silverghost, stay on topic
<silverghost> bazhang u frm which country?
<silverghost> i am educating him
<bazhang> silverghost, stay on topic for xubuntu support. Chat elsewhere.
<silverghost> u frm which eountry eh
<linuxieus> drc, It's checked.
 * drc thinks baz is from canops country :)
<linuxieus> I seem to also have KDE :S
<drc> linuxieus: uncheck it, restart x, tell us what happens.
<linuxieus> In that menu/option.
<linuxieus> Okay, hold on.
<drc> uncheck both
<linuxieus> It did not fix it.
<linuxieus> Should I check them or only one?
<drc> linuxieus: did you restart x completely?
<drc> not just log out
<linuxieus> Uh, how do I do that? I reboot?
<drc> rebooting is the easiest :)
<linuxieus> Okay, sure... hold on.
<linuxieus> It did not do the trick, booting took a bit longer though and while starting up it did show the standard wallpaper for a small while until completely booted I get the blue background again.
<drc> both GNOME and KDE are unchecked?
<linuxieus> Yes, I am quite sure I had them both unchecked. Let me check it for you, hold on.
<linuxieus> Yes, both are unchecked so I did that correctly.
<drc> There was a problem (a while back( with Onboard and GNOME services that resulted in the symptoms you described.
<linuxieus> But that is (maybe) not the case with me, wright?
<drc> I do not remember if I had to clear the cache also (delete everything in ~/.cache).
<linuxieus> onboard, is a service or program?
<linuxieus> I already had this tip and cleared that.
<drc> program, it's an onscreen keyboard, iirc...see Software center.
<linuxieus> Ah, okay.
<drc> ok, sorry, must have missed that...I'm out of ideas :(
<linuxieus> But please remember, it was working fine before. This just happened overnight I switched it off and the next day !@#$$%@$#! o_O
<drc> That's the way it always is :)
<linuxieus> I can't understand why... Okay, sometimes weird things do happen on my laptop's Xubuntu but after a reboot or so it's fine but this stays...
<linuxieus> Well, thank you's to you to... I am tired of it and you are out of ideas ;)
<linuxieus> I gtg do something else, start up the XBMC and get my mind off from this for a while. (system works fine only this minor problem persists).
<linuxieus> You all where a great help. Talk to you later maybe!
 * linuxieus is away: I'm busy
<utu-san> 12.04.1 is out?
<utu-san> but don't see 4.10 in it?
<utu-san> not good enough yet?
<hanslanda> hello there, can anyone help me please? im trying to install Xorg-Server-1.12.3  but its asking for some dependencies that i dont know and neither can find them
<utu-san> hanslanda: apt-get should take care of it?
<utu-san> it will pull in all deps
<hanslanda> utu-san, yes..some deps i could find...but others not
<hanslanda> bigreqsproto is one i cant find
<utu-san> am assuming you are installing from ubuntu repos right?
<hanslanda> yes
<utu-san> when you apt-get install <pkg>, it will install other deps that are not installed yet
<hanslanda> im sorry utu-san ...please tell me how can i update Xorg so? ive downloaded it im trying to compile this...but without success due to these missed dependencies
<hanslanda> my is X.Org X Server 1.11.3 ...and i want to install 1.12.3 or later
<utu-san> may I ask why?
<hanslanda> http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/29282-mouse-wheel-scrolling-not-recognized-while-moving-mouse/
<hanslanda> i have a problem while im playing some games...my mouse scroll button doesnt work when im pressing other buttons...so i read the text of that link and it says that i have to download xorg 1.12.3
<utu-san> hanslanda sorry can't help you but you can try quantal which is at 1.12.99.904
<hanslanda> quantal? dont know what it is...i will search in google
<utu-san> the next ubuntu 12.10
<utu-san> hanslanda:  or there are ppa's that has bleeding edge versions like the xorg-edger  it may work or not not sure
<hanslanda> utu-san, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-24-08-2012-011105.php  please...help me...look at this link..its a print of the problem
<utu-san> X is tricky so use at your own risk
<utu-san> sorry. got to go
<holstein> hanslanda: im not seeing it, whats up?
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise there's 1.12.3
<holstein> OH, i get it ...i thought it was an image depicting an X error ;)
<hanslanda> holstein, i think i've found a solution...but i will ask if i get any problem...just a minute
<holstein> yeah, use the PP hanslanda
<holstein> PPA*
<Sysi> compiling xorg is quite risky if you don't have experience, I'm not sure if you can have two different versions installed simultaneously
<holstein> yup.. and the stuff will be everywhere...im not a noob anymore, and im quite sure i could make a mess that only resinstalling would cure
<hanslanda> Sysi, holstein , i want to have xorg 1.12.3 on my system...what i have to do so?
<holstein> hanslanda: i would try the PPA
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> is it possible to send/receive sms text messages with hsdpa internet connection in xubuntu?
<daedaluz> I don't get this. I used the xubuntu team's ppa to upgrade xfce from 4.8 to 4.10, and first xfce-settings-manager was as intended, but then for some reason last time I opened it 5mins ago it was almost empty
<daedaluz> things like power management are missing for no apparent reason
<daedaluz> I have only screensaver, default apps, panel, kb layout, mime-editor & display there now
<dystopiandrift> hello all. any idea why the ppc port xubuntu iso is so far over 700mb? I can't get it to burn right.. I even used -overburn in wodim to try to get it to work anyway. no luck..
<TheSheep> !ppc | dystopiandrift
<ubottu> dystopiandrift: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dystopiandrift> I even mounted the squeesefs and dug around, but I can't get into the root so not much I can do to try to cut stuff out.
<dystopiandrift> seems like the iso should be smaller..
<TheSheep> dystopiandrift: in short: we don't support ppc
<dystopiandrift> ah. I misunderstood. okay. I figured it was on the server with the others so.. yeah. anyway, thanks.
<TheSheep> dystopiandrift: try ubuntu-ppc
<TheSheep> dystopiandrift: the channel
<TheSheep> dystopiandrift: ah, sorry
<dystopiandrift> oh, cool. thank you.
<TheSheep> dystopiandrift: no such channel :/
<dystopiandrift> pfft
 * TheSheep can't remember the channel name
<dystopiandrift> well, its the thought that counts.. I'll look.
<TheSheep> ah, it's #ubuntu-powerpc
<TheSheep> I really hoped the ubottu fact would have a reference to the channel
<dystopiandrift> I found  a guide to shrink the iso, but it is what I have already done. This guide I found is referencing ubuntu 9.10 ;p so thats probably why it worked.
<dystopiandrift> anyway, thank you again. I'll go bug #ubuntu-powerpc about all this.
<matematikaadit> hi, i've problem to connect to freenode server via xchat/irssi, etc.
<Pici> What sort of problem?
<matematikaadit> the problem is: if the server support ipv6, there will be [Network is unreachable] warning.
<Pici> You can try specifying the -4 argument when you connect with irssi
<matematikaadit> but if it doesn't support ipv6, like 	zelazny.freenode.net (seen in http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml). I will be abble to connect.
<matematikaadit> OK, i try this at irssi: /server -4 chat.freenode.net
<Pici> yep
<matematikaadit> but it respond with: 19:04 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server chat.freenode.net port 6667 [IPv4 address not found for host]
<matematikaadit> I think the cause is that I set my linux to not support ipv6
<matematikaadit> btw, it's xubuntu 11.10 on i386
<Pici> Can you pastebin the output of: dig chat.freenode.net
<matematikaadit> Yup
<matematikaadit> http://pastebin.com/6ZgZqFdS
<Pici> odd.
 * Pici scratches his head
<Pici> matematikaadit: how are you connected right now?
<matematikaadit> Pici: I'm using zelazny.freenode.net server. (this server doesn't support ipv6)
<matematikaadit> I will paste the command and the result that I type in xchat for the success and the non-success one.
<matematikaadit> http://pastebin.com/5Lwtimcq
<matematikaadit> similar result also apply for irssi
<matematikaadit> oh, also using http://webchat.freenode.net/ is work.
<xubuntu949> Just wondering, does 12.04.1 have the latest XFCE?
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> stays in 4.8
<xubuntu949> Ah - thanks for the answer!
<matematikaadit> anyway... what does the proper way to check wether our linux 3.0 support ipv6?
<noisems> hi all, im novice in xubuntu, want to try xfce 4.10, but my repository show me only 4.8 version. What repository i ne to add? thx!
<GridCube> noisems, xubuntu 12.10 will be the first official release with 4.10, but you can get an unoficial, slightly unsuported, version https://plus.google.com/112064450121097287690/posts/Jj27zJqmCVB
<knome> not slightly, but officially unsupported
<GridCube> yeah... well... i meant not for long :P
<GridCube> and that its not so different from 4.8
<cifadam> hi everyone, i need some help about my grub?
<cifadam> is there anyone want to help me?
<bazhang> cifadam, dont crosspost in multiple ubuntu channels
<cifadam> sorry about that
<cifadam> i'm totally new at this
<cifadam> so how can i get some simple help with my problem?
<holstein> cifadam: you can ask... whats going on?
<cifadam> finally, thanx
<cifadam> i recently set up gnome on my xubuntu
<holstein> cifadam: bazhang was asking that you not ask in multiple channels... you can get "help' from one person, then get distracted and waste a voulunteers time
<cifadam> but than i erased the gnome
<holstein> cifadam: theres also no time limit on said voluntary support, so you might want to refrain from using terms like "finally" as that might be considered "combatitive"
<holstein> cifadam: i will be glad too look at your issue however.. you installed gnome? by what method? and removed it? how?
<cifadam> i see, sorry, as i said i'm totally new at this
<cifadam> anyway, after i removed gnome, i lost some functions in xubuntu
<cifadam> one of them is, transparency of xfce-terminal
<holstein> cifadam: xubuntu session? or XFCE?
<cifadam> xubuntu session i guess
<holstein> cifadam: if you are new, and not worried about hard drive space, i would suggest just reinstalling gnome
<holstein> cifadam: you can look at login and confirm what session you are using
<cifadam> space is not the issu
<cifadam>  but my internet connection sucks
<cifadam> it takes almost a whole day to reinstall it
<holstein> cifadam: i would probably look into compositing.. see what compositor you were using before gnome
<cifadam> compositor?
<holstein> i would look at the settings in the terminal and see that they are set to the transparency you are wanting
<holstein> cifadam: something that will facilitate transparency...
<cifadam> in terminal settins, everything seems normal, i doublechecked
<cifadam> also i installed some other terminal emulators
<cifadam> nothings changed about transparenc
<cifadam> y
<cifadam> i think i've lost some libraries about transparency while erasing gnome
<cifadam> is that possible?
<holstein> cifadam: yup.. i think its possible you broke some config.. i would probably make a new user and test there
<cifadam> ok, i'll try it
<cifadam> by the way
<cifadam> is there any simple way to complete reset of grub
<holstein> cifadam: not aure what you mean by "reset".. there is sudo update-grub
<cifadam> because my visual settings of grub is completely terrible
<cifadam> visual reset i mean
<cifadam> fonts, sizes etc.
<holstein> !grub | cifadam
<ubottu> cifadam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> that is what i refer to when configuring grub cifadam ...if you are using another application to manage it, i would expect breakage
<cifadam> yes, probably it's about grub-customize, but is it the solution to uninstall it?
<holstein> cifadam: the solution would be to understand what grub-customize is doing to grub, and undo that before you uninstall... but there are ways to restore grub linked above
<holstein> gotta run...
<cifadam> ok, thank you holstein and others
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> I would like to find out where are located the configurations for the desktop in the LiveCD ?
<melodie_> not the ones which are dedicated to the new created users after install, but the one for the live itself ?
<holstein> melodie_: what is your goal? to make a persistent live USB? make your own live CD?
<melodie_> hi holstein I am trying to make a spin out of Xubuntu, with another set of colours
<melodie_> I am using Ubuntu builder for this purpose
<melodie_> https://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/
<holstein> melodie_: every now and then i try making a custom iso.. not sure what i suggest trying
<melodie_> I am not sure it is the most appropriate tool, but I am just discovering for now.
<melodie_> what I don't know is where the configuration for the Live Desktop is located
<melodie_> I have tried to read the docs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<holstein> yup.. thats what i usually reference
<melodie_> but the information does not match with what I see in the xubuntu
<melodie_> ie:
<holstein> i was using UCK and had issues with using a custom kernel
<holstein> melodie_: should be quite similar.. what information doesnt match?
<melodie_> "Generally background files are located in /usr/share/backgrounds. Copy your png file there, adjust owner and file access, and edit the files:
<melodie_>     /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ubuntu-wallpapers.xml and "
<melodie_> this one
<melodie_> when I look for something similar, this file can't be found
<melodie_> melodie@astro:/usr/share$ pwd
<melodie_> /usr/share
<melodie_> melodie@astro:/usr/share$ find . -name "*-wallpapers.xml"
<melodie_> melodie@astro:/usr/share$
<melodie_> see what I mean ?
<holstein> melodie_: i was doing that with gnome in ubntu 10.04, so im not sure i can offer any clarity.. i would probably just search for where the current walleper is
<holstein> i would consider just renaming the one i want to use and putting it in place of the one thats there
<melodie_> I want to change not only wallpaper but also the settings of the panel
<melodie_> and the window manager
<holstein> melodie_: cool..i would chip away one at a time... settings i would expect to find from poking around on a live CD
<melodie_> therefore I have placed the configuration files under /etc/skel, but for what the live get's it's own I have no idea where it is
<holstein> melodie_: the folks i know who do this and are really successful just do it by hand.. in a chroot or whatever
<melodie_> I can chroot, no problem with that, but I don't know where the configs for live are located. Not a clue
<melodie_> I tried to search before
<holstein> i would consider emailing a dev mailing list.. i would think i could just find what i need poking around on the live CD
<melodie_> dev ml seems a good idea to me. where are the devs of xubuntu ?
<melodie_> oh, do you want to see a shot of my desktop in Xubuntu ? :)
<holstein> sure... you can link that here, or in the offtopic channel if you feel we are straying from support to "chat"
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/xubuntu-brown.png
<melodie_> I am looking for support.
<holstein> nice.. makes me want to go bowling ;)
<melodie_> ^^
<melodie_> I have found a few walls at gnome-look.org, matching the idea of a brown desktop.
<melodie_> I liked this one for it's lights and general look.
<melodie_> I have done a full tarball with the configuration files as well.
<melodie_> I mean the ones from the /home/user, and one for plymouth, and lighdm,
<melodie_> grub customize would need an install on another machine, this one has several distros and I didn't want to break the main bootloader.
<holstein> i would maybe try #ubuntu-beginners-team... try and find someone who had done exactly what you are trying to do
<melodie_> thanks, I'll try there  : didn't know this chan
<martinphone> thunar doesnt allow multiple tabs as, for instance, nautilus. How do I make nautilus the default file manager? and what other file managers that allow multiple tabs do you recommend?
<holstein> i might try pcmanfm
<holstein> this is interesting http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=55352&start=0 ...i would not do nautilus just because of the wight of it.. i dont think its worth it to just add tabs
<martinphone> ok, if I cannot make nautilus default, how do I adda n icon to access it in accessories?
<holstein> martinphone: you can install, and make nautilus default if you like
<holstein> i would look at editing the menu with something like alacarte maybe?
<knome> pcmanfm has tabs, and it's lighter
<martinphone> ill give pcman a try
<martinphone> iwith alacarte i found bulrename, can I rename 500 files in several folders with that?
<martinphone> bulk
<martinphone> pcman always resest my view mode to icon and I want it list
<melodie_> martinphone, have you logged out after you changed the setting ?
<melodie_> which version pcmanfm do you have ?
<martinphone> melodie_, no I just closed and opened
<martinphone> the one from the repos
<martinphone> 0.9.10
<martinphone> i assumed it is a discontunued project, am i wrong?
<melodie_> yes you are wrong
<melodie_> version 1.0 and 1.0.1 are on their way
<martinphone> im looking for a git or a ppa
<melodie_> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=939
<melodie_> good idea
<martinphone> im toot ired to compile
<melodie_> you need to get libfm same version too
<melodie_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/1.0-0ubuntu1
<melodie_> it will be available in quantal. :/
<melodie_> bye
<milen8204> I just installed an copy of Xubuntu 12.04. I tried to start video in youtube but I couldn't. I have installed flash player but nothing happed.
<holstein> milen8204: i usually install chrome as a troubleshooting step since it has flash built-in.. you can try going to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> milen8204: if you "using installed a copy of xubuntu 12.04" that doesnt come with flash... so maybe you installed flash as well? how?
<v1adimir> yeah, chrome or chromium, it's the simplest way
<milen8204> holstein, I went to the download page http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ , adn installed version for Ubuntu 10.04+
<milen8204> and*
<holstein> milen8204: i would not go to the download page..i woud open the package manager of your choice and search for flash... this is usually what i do and suggest
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#A32_bit_Ubuntu
<n2diy> GridCube, want to try again?
<GridCube> :) sure why not
<GridCube> though im being extremely laggy today n2diy
<n2diy> GridCube, ok starting out with a virgin install, and a different VGA card. Roger on laggy, TGIF!
<n2diy> The new VGA card is a Radeon RV1000, my other Nvidia card would boot, but I had no display.
<n2diy> So, I had success with VLC media player installed via the USC, let me try that first, or would you rather xubuntu restricted extras?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that is essential
<GridCube> they allow you to play restricted codecs, like mp3 and stuff, its very important
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, that explains why the backup box can play some stuff, but not other stuff. I only installed VLC media player on it. Ok, I'm installing restricted on the test box. Any prefrences as to which installer I use?
<GridCube> not really
<GridCube> i just usually apt-get it because its faster to type
<n2diy> ok.
<n2diy> GridCube, restricted extras installed, youtube not working, installing VLC media player via USC.
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> i dont understand why youtube wont work
<GridCube> n2diy, on a terminal run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<n2diy> I don't either!?. Ok, when VLC is done cooking, I run those.
<David-A> n2diy: you have had this problem for at least 3 days now
<n2diy> David-A, I've had this problem since 7/9, I just decided to address it 3 days ago!
<David-A> n2diy: what does about:config in firefox or chromium say. does it list the flash plugin?
<n2diy> David-A, I'll check when apt-get finishes.
<marsje> What do I do if after login all my windows borders have disappeared and won't come back? All windows end up in the upper left corner without title bar :(
<marsje> I had it before and someone told me to delete a file and then it worked, but I forgot which file it was
<TheSheep> marsje: press alt+f2 and type 'xfwm4' and press enter
<marsje> TheSheep: that works :)
<marsje> TheSheep: so what is happening?
<TheSheep> marsje: for some reason your window manager didn't start or it started but crashed
<n2diy> David-A, Says I might void my warranty!? But I'm past that, what am I looking for, flash?
<marsje> TheSheep: the funny thing is that I've had it with both ubuntu as xubuntu
<David-A> n2diy: sorry not about:config, but about:plugins (by the way, about:config is safe if you dont change anything)
<n2diy> David-A, roger.
<n2diy> David-A, ok, that lists Shockwave Flash; libflashplayer.so; shockwave flash 11.2r202, and two mime types, swf and spl.
<David-A> n2diy: that sound okay, flashplayer is installed
<n2diy> David-A, let me go see what jockey thinks of my vga drivers.
<Troy^> I'm trying to install 32bit java on my 64bit system. Apparently the 32bit java will work better with a java game I'm trying to play but i get this when trying to covert the .rpm package to a debian package
<Troy^> troy@Troy-Box:~/Downloads$ sudo alien jre-7u6-linux-i586.rpm
<Troy^> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package jre: postinst postrm prerm
<Troy^> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<Troy^> jre-7u6-linux-i586.rpm is for architecture i386 ; the package cannot be built on this system
<n2diy> David-A, GridCube, jockey doesn't suggest any drivers.
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> n2diy, your computer surpass me
<GridCube> i mean, flash is installed
<GridCube> but it wont work, your drivers dont work...
<GridCube> i really dont know
<holstein> did it work with the chrome browser? chromes flash?
<n2diy> I haven't tried chromium this week, lets try that now.
<David-A> n2diy: flash should be able to work with open source drivers. have you tested other video sites using flash?
<holstein> i would try "chrome" since its the one with its own flash.. chromium will use the flash you are using now... i think both would be a good test
<n2diy> holstein, installing chromium now. Synaptic didn't list chrome?
<holstein> n2diy: correct.. its not in the repos...
<n2diy> holstein, so chrome needs to be compiled?
<holstein> there are packages for ubuntu here n2diy https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?&brand=CHMB&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-sk&utm_medium=ha
<holstein> i didnt realize that link was so nasty https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<David-A> n2diy: (in general, to install open source programs not in the repos, there are usually two simple ways: add a "ppa" to "software sources" and install as normal using USC or synaptic or apt-get, or download a .deb and double click it.)
<n2diy> David-A, holstein, GridCube, ok, opened chromium, went to youtube, and tried to play Cosmos episode 1, and I'm told I'm missing a plugin, of course it doesn't tell me what I'm missing.
<n2diy> and chromium crashed.
<holstein> n2diy: its a flash site, correct? how about in chrome, which has its own version of flash that is not the one yo are currently using?
<n2diy> holstein, let me install chrome.
<xubuntu963> hello
<xubuntu963> I have a question, how can I tell if my lubuntu supports multi-core?
<TheSheep> "supports"?
<xubuntu963> I am running it on a 4Core nettop computer
<xubuntu963> I can not tell if it is utilizing all the cores
<TheSheep> it is
<xubuntu963> would like to know how to check this.
<TheSheep> there is no way to make it not utilize them, as far as I know
<holstein> applications can not use them, but thats got nothing to do with *buntu, or the kernels which are the same across the versions and support multicore
<xubuntu963> Ok... When using regular ubuntu, there was the some GUI which displayed cpu usage for each cpu
<xubuntu963> can not find this on lubuntu
<TheSheep> xubuntu963: system monitor
<TheSheep> xubuntu963: I don't know about lubuntu (this is a xubuntu channel), but xubuntu has it installed by default, afair
<TheSheep> xubuntu963: you can probably install it with synaptic, or open a terminal and type 'top'
<xubuntu963> I will try now
<xubuntu963> another question which is more lightweight Xcfe or lxde ?
<GridCube> l
<n2diy> David-A, holstein, GridCube, ok, opened chrome, went to youtube, and tried to play Cosmos episode 1, and I'm told I'm missing a plugin, of course it doesn't tell me what I'm missing.
<holstein> n2diy: how about the flash test site i linked? does it say?
<n2diy> holstein, I don't see the link?
<holstein> n2diy: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> n2diy: are you running chrome? try from the terminal to be sure.. chrome-browser
<holstein> n2diy: sorry... 'google-chrome' from the terminal
<David-A> xubuntu963: afak lxde is lighter than xfce
<xubuntu963> Thanks...
<David-A> xubuntu963: with "top" in a terminal, press: f j RETURN   then you will get a column "P" that is the processor number (with dual core you will see 0s and 1s, with quad core 0s, 1s, 2s and 3s)
<n2diy> holstein, I don't see anything telling me my flash version, just available versions. And there is a bug displaying a broken link symbol, and when I hover over it, it displays "couldn't load plugin" When i right click on it, and then inspect element, the first line is "/fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/"
<n2diy> bug/box
<holstein> n2diy: are you "up to date" with all upgrades? is this 12.04? 32bit?
<holstein> n2diy: would you mind creating a new user account, logging in, and running "google-chrome" and trying to go to that flash verison site?
<n2diy> holstein, yes, as of an hour ago, Xu 12.04 32 bit.
<n2diy> rebooted, nothing changed except my uptime. :/
<David-A> n2diy: I have not experienced it myself BUT "some" says there can be problems with flash if one installs it in multiple folders, even if the same version, "they" say. I am not sure if I believe "them", but maybe you have tried install flash multiple times using different methods. if so, and if "they" are right, you should try undo all installs except one.
<n2diy> David-A, to avoid that, I started with a virgin install of 12.04, formatted both partitions, / and /home.
<David-A> n2diy: good thinking
<n2diy> I'm working on my test box, so re-installing isn't an issue, other than time.
<holstein> chrome has its own... how about as a new user n2diy ?
<n2diy> holstein, create a new user?
<holstein> n2diy: would you mind creating a new user account, logging in, and running "google-chrome" and trying to go to that flash verison site?
<n2diy> ok.
<n2diy> holstein, no change with the new user trying to play Cosmos ep. 1.
<n2diy> and I skipped importing my settings from google, so...
<holstein> n2diy: right.. dont try and play anything.. just go to the flash site.. whats that say?
<holstein> this is in google-chrome? can you take a screenshot from google-chrome when you are on that flash version site?
<n2diy> holstein, same thing as with the previous user.
<holstein> n2diy: cool.. i understand... did you see my post above?
<n2diy> roger on the screenshot.
<holstein> in google-chrome can you take a screenshot from google-chrome when you are on that flash version site?
<n2diy> holstein, any suggestions on how to get the screenshot from the test box to you? I can setup ftp, bring it to this box, or logout here, and login to irc with the test box?
<holstein> i would just put it on imagebin
<n2diy> holstein, ok, screenshot.png is on imagebin with the title flash is a pita.
<holstein> for future reference, this is typically what folks like to get http://imagebin.org/225746
<n2diy> ah, ok, never used imagebin before.
<holstein> n2diy: type chrome:plugins in the address bar
<n2diy> ok, want a screenshot of that?
<holstein> n2diy: is what im reading http://pastebin.com/g37vW9KN
<holstein> n2diy: try this suggestion and report
<holstein> n2diy: this is easy as well.. hold down shift and click reload on that page
<n2diy> holstein, chrome:plugins only shows one flash player.
<holstein> n2diy: cool, and you tried the shift click on reload?
<n2diy> yes, same thing.
<holstein> i suppose what i would do next is try a live CD that comes with flash.. something like mint should i think
<holstein> wouldnt hurt to test the memory and/or hard drive
<holstein> n2diy: you could talk down your install process? maybe you are doing something to break functionality?
<holstein> have you ever had flash working in an ubuntu distro on that machine? what kind of machine is it?
<n2diy> ok, I have my xubuntu disks, knoppix 6.0, and puppy 5.11. Flash is partially working on my backup box, so I doubt it is my install process. Not sure if I ever had flash working on the test box, it's a generic box with an AOpen AK790D-400MAX motherboard.
<holstein> n2diy: partially working?
<David-A> n2diy, holstein: the infobar in your chrome says "shockwave flash has crashed". is it the same with other browsers and other video sites? we should try find if and where a crash log may be.
<holstein> n2diy: so, you dont want to share your install process for troubleshooting purposes? .. thats fine.. i suggested mint becuase it would be a live CD that would include flash
<holstein> if its "crashing" maybe you just dont have th resources to support the overhead of flash
<n2diy> holstein, yes, I can play some episodes of Cosmos, and not others.
<holstein> n2diy: so, flash works, and some videos dont play?
<n2diy> holestein, sure I share my process, what exactly do you need to know? I install from the CD, and manually partition.
<holstein> n2diy: anything relavant really... dont know.. all i konw is you are the only one here not able to use flash, and im trying to determine why
<holstein> n2diy: i would look at the hardware specs.. maybe its just not enough to handle the load, and its crashing
<holstein> i have an eeepc900... an old celeron 900 in there.. i dont even bother with flash on it
<holstein> does it work? sometimes.. sometimes it crashes, or locks up
<holstein> n2diy: i might try isolaing the graphics driver.. maybe try adding a custom xorg.conf file with the vesa driver specified
<holstein> isolating*
<n2diy> holstein, ok, the mom board is running an athlon at 1463mhz with 1 gig of ram. GridCube did suspect VGA problems, so I switched VGA cards, but they are both old, so that didn't prove anything. Jockey doesn't show any alt. VGA drivers. No more vid cards to try, but I got some mom boards to test.
<n2diy> rebooting with knoppix.
<n2diy> knoppix complained about undefined video modes?
<holstein> n2diy: yeah, i would trust GridCube 's accessment.. i would want to force the vesa driver  for testing
<n2diy> holstein, knoppix dropped me into a text shell! So I can't surf with that. How do I force the vesa driver?
<GridCube> n2diy, !
<GridCube> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<GridCube> wow that was helpful ubottu
<holstein> n2diy: i usually use the puppy wizard.. sometimes i grab the xorg from there or knoppix
<holstein> n2diy: this would take your current graphics driver out of the equation
<n2diy> what, I think I have X running with knoppix?
<holstein> n2diy: you'll know.. it'll look less "texty"
<n2diy> Compize fusion?
<holstein> n2diy: im assuming you are not installing compiz... thats correct, right?
<n2diy> holstein, it was a splash screen that popped up while X was loading. Went to youtube, and couldn't play Cosmos, going to the flash sight now.
<holstein> n2diy: i would not go to "cosmos" whatever that means.. i would only go to the flash test site first
<holstein> n2diy: cosmos is not a good "baseline" ... cosmos could be crashing flash, and then all is borked after that
<n2diy> holstein, ok, it plays on my backup box, that's why I was using it for a baseline. went to the adobe  /flash/about/ website, and same thing, doesn't tell me any version info.
<holstein> n2diy: backup box? another machine?.. thats great.. how about the vesa driver on the machine in question?
<GridCube> n2diy, with version of ff are you using?
<GridCube> wich
<GridCube> n2diy, wait, this is the third video card you try and fail, might it be, maybe, that the mobo is dying?
<n2diy> GridCube, I'm not, running iceweasel from the knoppix 6.0 disk! holstein, yes three boxes here, this one, the mission critical box, the test box, the one we are playing with, and the backup box, which plays some youtube stuff.
<n2diy> Let me go back and look at the vesa info.
<n2diy> holstein, GridCube, ok, so to use the VESA driver I can just rename xorg.conf.
<GridCube> dunno
<holstein> n2diy: i would create a custom xorg.conf specifiying the vesa driver.. im assuming you dont have an xorg.conf
<n2diy> holstein, no xorg.conf in /etc/X11, which is where I think it resides?
<n2diy> nope, locate doesn't show any xorg.conf files, just xorg.conf.d
<GridCube> n2diy, as i told you the other day, xorg.conf is not really needed anymore, unless you want something special like vesa drivers, you gotta create it
<GridCube> using sudo Xorg --configure from a terminal shoudl create one
<n2diy> GridCube, roger that. GridCube, holstein I'm now looking at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7711766, what do you think?
<n2diy> see if I can make a link out of that?
<GridCube> yep i think that should work
<GridCube> i hate xorg.conf in any case and never use it, but that should hopefully work
<n2diy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7711766
<holstein> i only use it to force vesa for troubleshooting really
<holstein> its easy to test and blow it out from a live CD or recovery if it breaks the boot
<n2diy> GridCube, holstein, ok, copy and paste that stuff into a text file, name it xorg.conf, and put it in /etc/X11/?
<GridCube> yep
<n2diy> I don't have permission to do that, have to open up the editor with sudo. :/
<n2diy> rebooting.
<n2diy> GridCube, holstein, X didn't start, ran start X and it failed.
<n2diy> startx
<Troy^> anyone here play runescape
<Troy^> n2diy, sudo startx
<holstein> n2diy: that can happen.. thats why i like to make sure im comfortable blowing that file out in case...
<n2diy> holstein, ok, rn is rename right?
<holstein> i use move, or rm n2diy
<holstein> n2diy: i would probably try just using this in there http://pastebin.com/usJeib87
<holstein> or, using whatever works with puppy or knoppix and just edit the driver line to vesa
<n2diy> holstein, ok, rmed it, rebooting.
<holstein> n2diy: yeah, but thats right back where you were, having not tried the vesa driver.. might want to try another option.. you know what happens with no xorg.conf in place
<GridCube> n2diy, try the tinycore iso, it comes with vesa by default and you can install flash to it: http://wiki.tinycorelinux.net/wiki:flash_player
<holstein> yeah, thats a great way to troubleshoot flash with vesa.. easy
 * holstein bookmarking that GridCube ! good call
<n2diy> holstein, GridCube, ok, trying the second xorg.conf.
<n2diy> GridCube, ok, have to DL it and burn a CD.
<n2diy> holstein, GridCube, umm, this isn't an iso? Not making sense of the instructions, stage 1 using the appbrowser... What is the appbrowser?
<holstein> n2diy: this?..
<GridCube> n2diy, that asumes you are already using the tinycore livecd
<GridCube> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/welcome.html
<n2diy> ok, DLing the iso.
<n2diy> burning the image.
<n2diy> rebooting
<n2diy> GridCube, holstein, ok, booted into tinycore.
<GridCube> great, install firefox
<GridCube> and then follow that guide
<GridCube> (just open the appbrowser to install stuff)
<newgmae> fuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubunt
<newgmae> ufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubun
<newgmae> tufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubu
<newgmae> ufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntu
<newgmae> fuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntu
<newgmae> fuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntufuck ubuntu
<n2diy> wrong channel dummy
<recon_lap> so glad that people like newgmae are to dumb to use ubuntu
<knome> n2diy, recon_lap: just let it be. cheers!
<n2diy> cheers and beers!
<Skippersboss> Too tired for the beers. Falling asleep on platform
<recon_lap> even free beers?
<n2diy> free beer, where!?
<Skippersboss> Don't temp me lol
<recon_lap> have not bothered with beers in a long time
<n2diy> ran into a six pack last night, today had a slow start.
<Skippersboss> If its only the one (wheatbeer) I could be persuaded
<knome> please take the beer-talk to -ot
<Troy^> it seems as though everytime i kill the pidgin process it relaunches?
<Troy^> ugh 64 black dragons lol
<Troy^> glass of beer and slayer
<Troy^> .stats hey_jason
<knome> Troy^, can you cut the useless comments?
<knome> Troy^, re: piding, sounds weird. are you sure you are killing the right process?
#xubuntu 2012-08-25
<martinphone> i cannot safely remove external HD with thunar, it never says anything, just does nothing, I have to use nautilus
<martinphone> halp!
<martinphone> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<martinphone>  libwxgtk2.8-dev : Depends: libwxgtk2.8-0 (= 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2) but 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<martinphone>                    Depends: libwxbase2.8-dev (= 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<martinphone> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<martinphone> libwxgtk2.8.12.1-dev is installed in the same line as lib... 2.8-dev so I dont understand why something that appears as installed is to be installed
<knome> ubuntu2 vs ubuntu2.2
<martinphone> so the apps is looking for an older library and the new one is too new?
<knome> i don't know, i just pointed the difference between the package numbers
<martinphone> in synaptic I have marked as installed a libxbase2.8.0 (ubuntu 2.2) but the one I need is libxbase2.8-dev (ubuntu2). If I click to uninstall libxbase2.8.0 (ubuntu 2.2) there are quite a lot other apps that will go down the sink. Can I have the older library without deletting the newest one? or will it work if I uninstall this newest ubuntu 2.2 and then install the older ubuntu 2 one?
<martinphone> i have marked as installed = already appears as installed...
<knome> i don't know the depencies, so i don't know if other apps will stop working, but you should be able to pin a specific version
<knome> dependencies
<knome> not recommende generally though.
<v1adimir> does this help?.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/133016/unable-to-unmount-an-external-usb-hdd
<knome> night
<v1adimir> tc
<Skippersboss> Xubuntu-offtopic
<Euph0riaXxX> Hi all.  I'm using the latest nightly build of Xubuntu.  I am using dual monitors but I can't seem to figure out how to go get them to do anything but mirror eachother.  Can someone help point me in the right direction so my desktop spans both monitors?
<b3rz3rk3r_> Euph0riaXxX, I take it you have you opened the display settings to see if there are any other options there?
<Euph0riaXxX> Yes.  Really the only option it gives me is to use another monitor and then it simply mirrors it.  I cannot find any other options.
<b3rz3rk3r_> Euph0riaXxX, onboard or discrete graphics?
<Euph0riaXxX> "Use this output" "Resolution" "Refresh rate" "Rotation" and "Reflection"
<Euph0riaXxX> It'z a i5-3570z with a Z77 motherboard that has three display outputs, and only allows you to use two at a time.
<Euph0riaXxX> Dsub, DVI, and HDMI
<Euph0riaXxX> I'm using DSUB and DVI
<b3rz3rk3r_> so its a discrete card?
<b3rz3rk3r_> as in, its not coming form your mobo, its an addon card right?
<Euph0riaXxX> No card, just built into the motherboard.
<b3rz3rk3r_> have you checked for additional drivers using the tool?
<Euph0riaXxX> The tool?
<b3rz3rk3r_> Menu>Settings>Additional Drivers
<Euph0riaXxX> I haven't tried that yet, but I will.  Thank you.
<b3rz3rk3r_> ok no prob, thats a good thing to check first
<b3rz3rk3r_> should only take <1 min
<Euph0riaXxX> Ok, so I'm quite confused.  I can't seem to find the Additional Drivers either in this latest version of Xubuntu either. Maybe I'm just missing it totally.
<Euph0riaXxX> Hm, not installed by default it seems.
<b3rz3rk3r_> Euph0riaXxX, definitely installed by default. Menu > Settings > Additional Drivers
<Euph0riaXxX> Apparently not in the Aug22 nightly release of Xubuntu.
<b3rz3rk3r_> Euph0riaXxX, oh I assumed latest = latest stable.
<b3rz3rk3r_> Euph0riaXxX, you can fetch it from the repo's or install the stable release
<Euph0riaXxX> Yes, installing it from Ubuntu Software Center of all places.
<Euph0riaXxX> I
<Euph0riaXxX> I'm mainly using quantal for what seems to be the xfs support in the 3.5.x kernel.
<b3rz3rk3r_> Euph0riaXxX, nightly releases are meant for testing and advanced users so won't include such tools. It's best to stick to the stable releases for production systems.
<b3rz3rk3r_> they tend to work better ;)
<b3rz3rk3r_> hope you get those drivers sorted
<Euph0riaXxX> I'm not as advanced, but so far it's the only release that has such support for xfs, which is what I'm really rather interested, hopefully it being stable enough for archiving a great deal of data.
<Euph0riaXxX> So this really isn't a production system.  More testing what they've done to the caching of metadata in xfs to improve speed and to see if I can trip it up in various ways.  First time trying this distro though, so things are alittle strage.
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I'm scouring the Linux-related IRC channels of the internet, hoping that someone can help me. I'm trying to configure my bootloader, but for whatever reason it won't save any changes I make to the .cfg file. It's on a separate /boot partition (/dev/sda1), because my motherboard is UEFI-only. Does anybody know how I can set it so changes I make to the /boot partition are permanent?
<pleia2> Jak_Atackka: it's really poor form to ask the same question in a bunch of channels at once :( we're all volunteers and you end up having lots of people in different places researching your problem
<pleia2> I'd suggest asking on ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com if you want a more broadcast-type request
<pleia2> (and I have no experience with UEFI, sorry)
<Jak_Atackka> I'm sorry, I've been searching for hours and have only found people who have no idea or refuse to tell me
<Jak_Atackka> Also, I was under the impression that this isn't UEFI-based, because it appears that /dev/sda is always opening in read-only mode
<pleia2> what .cfg file are you editing?
<Jak_Atackka> grub.cfg
<pleia2> it doesn't have this at the top? # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<pleia2> mine does
<pleia2> and it explains why you should not
<Jak_Atackka> It does. However, even if I run grub-mkconfig again, it doesn't change it
<pleia2> did you update your settings in /etc/default/grub ?
<Jak_Atackka> Yep, as well as in /etc/grub.b/10_linux
<Jak_Atackka> *grub.d
<pleia2> then what do you run?
<Jak_Atackka> After editing those files, I run:  grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Jak_Atackka> (After mounting my partitions, of course)
<pleia2> you should be using update-grub
<pleia2> I don't know where your'e getting grub-mkconfig alone
<pleia2> but it's probably missing some of the steps that update-grub takes care of for you
<Jak_Atackka> Hm, okay. I'll try that.
<pleia2> the GRUB vs GRUB2 section of this page explains how updating grub is done: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jak_Atackka> Okay, thank you for pointing that out!
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<Jak_Atackka> One question - do I have to chroot into my /root partition first, or can I do it as a root user?
<pleia2> I'd just run it with sudo, as long as /boot is writable you should be fine
<Jak_Atackka> Okay. Thanks! In six hours of searching, you are the only other user I've met whose been helpful
 * pleia2 gives herself a gold star
<Jak_Atackka> :D
<pleia2> I actually need to get to bed, good luck!
<Jak_Atackka> Night!
<Jak_Atackka> And thanks for the help!
<melodie_> hi
<pAt_> hi melodie_
<melodie_> hi pAt_
<xubuntu873> Hello everybody
<xubuntu873>  i come from archlinux to xubuntu and till now im very satisfied but i still have a few questions
<xubuntu873> i like the xfce desktop but i also would like to use my old dwm config
<xubuntu873> but im having trouble making it executable from the xubuntu login manager
<xubuntu873> could somebody give me some help?
<melodie_> does someone know where the live user configurations are located when the Xubuntu remix is created ?
<melodie_> unlike here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<melodie_> it seems not to be in /etc/gconf
<melodie_> § Change gconf values (fonts, panels etc.)
<Matyas> Hi, I've just noticed that the 64bit 12.04 iso torrent link is broken.
<knome> they are actually all broken
<knome> let me fix them for you
<knome> milen8204, fixed, should work now. thanks for noticing!
<knome> Matyas, ^
<milen8204> knome, ok I am glad for you :D
<knome> milen8204, sorry, and have a good day! :)
<milen8204> any one knows a GUI macro recording program
<knome> hmm, macro? haven't heard of one
<knome> sure you can't do the sam things with scripts?
<melodie_> going
<shpngld> Hello All! I got in BIG trouble. decided to add some more RAM to my PC but the chip doesnt fit. so i just decided leave it as before...BUT my PC wont start!!! I just got 3 @beep@ and thats it!
<shpngld> what could have happened?
<knome> the other ram stick is probably not prpoerly inserted
<shpngld> I will check now
<shpngld> I will try to start it again
<shpngld> I got the same
<shpngld> beep
<shpngld> 3 times
<shpngld> both chips are inserted fully
<shpngld> is it possible that i have put them different way?
<knome> yes, that's possible
<shpngld> F***
<shpngld> hwo is the proper way?
<shpngld> knome: It looks that there is only one way to insert the chib bcuz of a small gap on the chip that corresponds to a similar place on the mboard
<shpngld> I tried with absolutely different RAM and got the same Beep
<recon_lap> shpngld: have you been earthing yourself before handling ram, removing power for MB before inserting/removing ram, have you put the cards back in the same slots they came out of?
<shpngld> is it possible my video is blown?
<knome> shpngld, you can check your motherboard manual what the three beeps mean, but i believe it has something to do with the ram chips, if that's everything you've touched
<shpngld> well I remove all the cables from the power
<shpngld> yes it is
<shpngld> havent earthed myself...
<nemem9aa> Hi. I just installed xubuntu 12.04 and I`m not able to change "theme" of panel and menu. I also usine xfce in gentoo and there it reacts to style change. Not in xubuntu. Why?
<recon_lap> shpngld: also, be gentle , you can crack you md if you use a lot of force
<shpngld> recon_lap: yes Im tryin
<shpngld> not to force it
<shpngld> I dont know what to do
<recon_lap> shpngld: what happens when you boot without memory, then add one card and see if that works
<recon_lap> shpngld: to earth yourself just touch a metal electronic device while it's plugged in, you computer case would be a good candidate
<recon_lap> shpngld: you dont have to keep touching it btw
<nemem9aa> radiator of central heating also works.
<shpngld> recon_lap: I tied everythin u saud
<shpngld> w\o or with ram is the same
<shpngld> Beep
<shpngld> I touched the radiator yes
<recon_lap> shpngld: same number of beeps?
<shpngld> yes
<knome> check you motherboard manual to see what the three beeps mean
<shpngld> Ill will check now
<shpngld> How to find out the model
<shpngld> it says Dell
<recon_lap> shpngld: it'll be stamped on the MD somewhere
<recon_lap> MB*
<recon_lap> shpngld: or look up the specs for the make and model of dell you have
<recon_lap> shpngld: to find the model it should be on a sticker on the back of the machine
<nemem9aa> Ups, found solution to my problem. Sorry for bother.
<b3rz3rk3r_> well that was just rude. Now we'll never get closure :/
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> does someone know where the env variables are written ? http://ffct.cc/xfce-unable-to-load-a-failsafe-session-finally-solved
<martinphone> I need  libxbase2.8.0-dev package, but thats not in the repo
<martinphone> suggestions to get it?
<bazhang> martinphone, why do you need it
<melodie_> try first "apt-cache search libxbase" to see what the packages available could provide
<melodie_> maybe there is one with a slightly different syntax in the name ?
<martinphone> bazhang, FGFS
<bazhang> martinphone, please give a real answer
<martinphone> Flightgear FLight simulator
<martinphone> brisa script needs it
<bazhang> !info flightgear | martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone: flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-1 (precise), package size 2655 kB, installed size 6552 kB
<bazhang> martinphone, its in the repos, install it from there
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install flightgear
<martinphone> bazhang, outdated
<martinphone> i want 2.8
<bazhang> martinphone, how so
<bazhang> martinphone, what is in 2.8 that you so need
<martinphone> 3d airport signs
<martinphone> curved taxiways i believe
<martinphone> o and the concorde not making strange noises when reaching 10,000 feet
<knome> martinphone, the answer is that you can either find a PPA with 2.8, or build the packages yourself
<bazhang> !ppa | martinphone have a read
<ubottu> martinphone have a read: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bazhang> !compile > martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone, please see my private message
<Cristiano-CM> Alguém ai pt-br?
<baizon> !pt | Cristiano-CM
<ubottu> Cristiano-CM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Cristiano-CM> Thanks!
<melodie_> bye
<G__81> how do i upgrade to xfce 4.10. I am using xubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> G__81, xubuntu 12.04 oficially do not supports xfce 4.10, however, there is an oficcially unsuported ppa for it if you dont want to wait till 12.10 release
<G__81> GridCube, yeah i understand its a LTS so how do i upgrade using the PPA ?
<G__81> can you let me know the PPA ?
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> sure let me get the link
<failedagain> hello all! I got in big trouble again...I tried to update my current nvidia drivers, but the d\l failed dunno why...when i restarted the pc i got to the first screen with XUBUNTU and the mouse and tree background....no progress from here..no login screen no nothing..it just stays like that...how can i fix it?
<GridCube> G__81, https://plus.google.com/112064450121097287690/posts/Jj27zJqmCVB
<G__81> GridCube, oh thanks a lot
<failedagain> I went to the recovery mode but there r only 4 choices
<GridCube> failedagain, go to the standard boot, when you see the plymouth theme and get stuck to it
<GridCube> go to a tty, press ctrl-alt-f1
<GridCube> there log in normaly and cd /etc/X11
<GridCube> there you have to do: sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<failedagain> I just pressed ctrlaltf1 and nothin happens
<GridCube> then reboot, that should restart your video drivers to default
<GridCube> mmmmhm
<failedagain> its frozen
<GridCube> well then, go to recovery mode, mount the system, go to root mode and do the same
<failedagain> I ll try now
<GridCube> i mean the same as go to /etc/X11 and mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<failedagain> I did it now i will restrat
<failedagain> I have a progress!
<GridCube> :D
<failedagain> got to the login screen
<GridCube> :D
<failedagain> what shoul i do now
<failedagain> how to fix the drv
<GridCube> you can just go to jockey-gtk and try again just like before :)
<failedagain> I have used apt get update
<failedagain> and then apt get install nviidia--currnet
<GridCube> you have to use jockey-gtk
<failedagain> after adding new source
<GridCube> :)
<failedagain> how can i do it?
<failedagain> whatis jockey
<GridCube> either way, go to the main menu >Configuration >Aditional Drivers, or press alt-f2 and type gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> !jockey
<GridCube> !jockey-gtk
<failedagain> now i cant connect to the inet
<failedagain> &^&!@
<GridCube> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 126 kB
<GridCube> D: well failedagain thats has nothing to do with what i asked you to do
<failedagain> Ill do it now
<failedagain> i have a lot of drv there but all r grrey
<failedagain> the first is Nvidia version 173 recommended
<GridCube> thats the one i normally use
<Aardvark_Ave> Hi All. Could anyone help me troubleshoot a boot-time black screen of death?
<failedagain> I will activate it  rirght?
<failedagain> it tries do d/l but no net ....
<failedagain> can i d/l manually and install somehow
<GridCube> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline apt package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1build1 (precise), package size 77 kB, installed size 403 kB
<GridCube> yes you can
<GridCube> i never used it myself though
<GridCube> !details | Aardvark_Ave
<ubottu> Aardvark_Ave: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aardvark_Ave> Sure thing. Just want to see if anyone's awake =)
<Aardvark_Ave> I'm running a new clean install of xubuntu 12.04 on a System76 laptop. I have full hard disk encryption enabled, and the boot process does get as far as asking for the luks passphrase. However, after that, it just dead-ends at a black screen.
<Aardvark_Ave> The S76 laptop has an ATI video card, and I think the problem probably lies there. If I remove the "quiet" and "splash" options from grub at boot time, and this allows me to get to a text login prompt.
<Aardvark_Ave> However, if I login and try to startx, I get "no screens fround".
<Aardvark_Ave> found, that is
<Sysi> Aardvark_Ave: try booting with "nomodeset" option in grub, if that doesn't work try/add "xforcevesa"
<Aardvark_Ave> Add those in addition to the "splash", "vt_handoff", and the other parameters that are already there?
<Sysi> yup
<Aardvark_Ave> Ok, thanks, I'll give that a try
<Aardvark_Ave> That allows me to get to a normal terminal login prompt, but "startx" still slaps me back with "no screens found"
<GridCube> do sudo service lightdm start
<Aardvark_Ave> I'm starting to think that the installer just didn't get the right drivers
<Sysi> Aardvark_Ave: did you try xforcevesa too?
<Aardvark_Ave> GridCube, That command moved me to virtual terminal 7 and showed me a stalled list of "*Starting..." lines.
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, I'll try that now. Should I append both nomodeset and xforcevesa, or just the latter?
<Sysi> maybe both
<Aardvark_Ave> OK
<Aardvark_Ave> That got me to a text login prompt as well. I think the real problem might be with the graphics driver
<Sysi> xforcevesa sets failsafe driver
<Aardvark_Ave> Hmmm
<Sysi> after loggin in to terminal, check with "df -h" that you have free disk space
<G__81> whenever i try to git clone any repo i get this warning  WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-7XmVIp/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> and in some websites i see a window with a dialog box which says gnome-keyring. How do i get rid off those ?
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, I have 200+ GB free. When I try to "startx", I get a list of 8 "Failed to load module, module does not exist" errors.
<Sysi> Aardvark_Ave: it could be failed installation too
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, That's what I'm thinking. I have tried it twice now... How tough would it be to manually install the ati binary driver from the command line?
<Sysi> I don't have experience with ati
<G__81> can someone help me with this warning ?
<G__81> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-7XmVIp/pkcs11: No such file or directory and in some websites i see a window with a dialog box which says gnome-keyring. How do i get rid off those ?
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, Maybe I'll try to install vanilla ubuntu 12.04 and see if I run into the same problem. Otherwise, do you know of an ati-linux irc channel anywhere?
<Sysi> G__81: does that keep happening if you log out and back in?
<G__81> Sysi, yes it happens randomly
<Sysi> G__81: 12.04?
<G__81> Sysi, when i log in to some sites i see a dialog box with gnome-keyring on top of it which says unlock ring.
<G__81> Sysi, yes i am using 12.04 and i have upgraded the version of xfce to 4.10 but the same behaviour was observed with 4.8 even
<Sysi> G__81: did that start at some point or has it been like that since installing?
<G__81> Sysi, since installing i believe
<G__81> Sysi, i didnt install anything extra apart from vim, build-essential, cscope,ctags
<Aardvark_Ave> Does anyone else here have experience using ati video hardware with xubuntu 12.04?
<failedagain> GridCube: Ok i managed to connect to Inet but the speed is extremely low
<failedagain> when i try to load a web site it says DNSS lookup failed
<failedagain> the speed of d\l of nvidia drv is extremely low...around 1k\s
<failedagain> what coul be the problem
<failedagain> ...it just dropped me of the Network...
<failedagain> never happened b4
<failedagain> is it posible the wireless driver is wrong?
<GridCube> failedagain, sounds like an outside problem
<GridCube> you could try to reboot and see if that changes anything
<GridCube> but i wont bet on it, try to reboot your router/modem as well
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi: Haha, just installed the "fglrx" driver with apt and ran "startx" again. Works fine now! Is there a place I can submit this problem to x/ubuntu so it can be fixed in the future?
<failedagain> the pc I am using now is ok with the Inet (at least no drops) but on my PC is &^%$
<failedagain> I have no access to the router
<Sysi> Aardvark_Ave: fglrx can't be included in default installation because of it's licensing, for the problem itself you should report it to launchpad
<Sysi> !bug | Aardvark_Ave
<ubottu> Aardvark_Ave: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<G__81> Sysi, any idea?
<Sysi> G__81: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions && sudo apt-get --purge reinstall gnome-keyring
<Sysi> then relogin
<G__81> It says Invalid Option reinstall
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, It cannot be included on the distribution cd itself, but doesn't the installer usually prompt about installing proprietary drivers?
<sonja2012> hi. i cant conntect to my wireless lan... the syslog says http://pastebin.com/rVcv8RfG
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, I'll definitely submit the bug report though. Thank you for the help!
<Sysi> G__81: try reinstall --purge
<Sysi> Aardvark_Ave: I always use text-based alternate installer
<sonja2012> it seems as nm-applet disconnects for no reason... it asks me to enter the password again and again... i am 100% sure i typed it correctly
<Aardvark_Ave> Sysi, Me too, as that's the only way I know of to have full-disk encryption
<G__81> Sysi, no the same thing
<G__81> how do i assign shortcuts for maximizing my window using keyboard
<G__81> i see only application shortcuts in keyboard settings
<knome> G__81, settings manager -> window manager -> tab "keyboard"
<GridCube> G__81, the default ones dont work? like alt-f5 and alt-f6?
<SkippersBoss> Default ?? mine states it should be alt f7 ?? according to settings editor ??
<knome> SkippersBoss, you probably have an upgraded system then
<G__81> GridCube, i dont see it working
<G__81> Alt+F7 does not maximize the terminal
<G__81> :(
<dadix> hello  all:)
<knome> G__81, alt+f6 is the default for precise, if you have a new installation
<GridCube> !hi | dadix
<ubottu> dadix: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> G__81, no, actually, you are true. that shortcut isn't working
<G__81> knome, yeah thats maximizing windows horizontally. I want my terminal to be maximized fully :)
<knome> G__81, try going to the settings manager, double click on the "<Alt>F7" spot and pressing alt+f7 again.
<dadix> i want to run xubuntu 12.10 alpha3 in Qemo and dont work the installation  :(
<knome> G__81, it updates the shortcut, and after that, it worked for me
<dadix> t
<G__81> knome, works now thanks a lot :)
<dadix> Qemu
<G__81> knome, the other problem that i see with 12.04 is that sometimes i get a window to unlock key ring when i log into some websites
<G__81> knome, i dont know how to get rid off that. It happened in 4.8 xfce and happens now even after i upgraded to 4.10.
<knome> G__81, i've no clue on that
<G__81> oh ok
<knome> G__81, if it's firefox keyring, just delete that from the preferences
<G__81> knome, i get it when using chrome i am not sure whether i would see it if i use ff
<knome> G__81, then it might be the chrome keyring. i've no idea how that works, again
<dadix> how to upgrade from xubuntu 12.04  to 12.10 ?
<knome> dadix, it's not encouraged to do that yet on production machines
<dadix> i want because of kernel
<failedagain> GridCube: pff I think the problem is with my wireless drv instalation... How can i remove the driver and reinstall it?
<Sysi> dadix: you gan get newer kernel from PPA if there isn't one on backports
<knome> dadix, please understand it is *not* supported, but if you are completely sure: 'update-manager -d'
<GridCube> failedagain, i dont really know, cant you cable it?
<dadix> not work from update manager  :(
<failedagain> cable it?
<knome> dadix, did you issue the command i gave you?
<failedagain> I dont get it
<GridCube> failedagain, yes, i mean plug it in to the wired network
<failedagain> I dont have Lan card only wireless
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> that sounds weird
<failedagain> I just want to remove the driver, reboot and install it again
<dadix> i think xubuntu  the prettiest distribution
<GridCube> failedagain, sorry i dont know how to do that
<failedagain> ..oh well thanks for the help anyway :-)
<failedagain> anybody else can help me|
<failedagain> ?
<failedagain> hwo to find the packages associated w/ the wlan and remove them
<dadix> knome now now I try
<G__81> knome, i see a delay when i do alt + f2 i dont see the run box appearing immediately
<G__81> is this a known issue  ?
<G__81> i see it takes good amount of time
<dadix> "there is now update to install"
<knome> haven't heard about slow shortcuts
<Sysi> G__81: first time or every time?
<G__81> i had set the anti aliasing option in font to Full and i thought it was because of some display issue or something like that but even i set it to default which is Slight i see it happening
<G__81> Sysi, everytime
<G__81> the application finder dialog takes some time to come up. It does come up but it  takes time
<knome> G__81, if you've installed xfce 4.10 on precise, that can be the reason
<knome> G__81, (that combination is unsupported)
<dadix> i change update setting and now its working
<G__81> knome, hmm yes  i have installed 4.10 in precise :)
<dadix> now i download the upgrade
<dadix> :)
<dadix> Xubuntu use compiz ?
<dadix> I am concerned about saving energy
<holstein> dadix: xubuntu doesnt use compiz by default
<dadix> good !!!
<dadix> i have a ideea
<dadix> i will make a forum for Xubuntu on a free hosting
<knome> dadix, please don't
<dadix> how about that ?
<knome> dadix, there are forums where you can ask xubuntu-related questions already
<dadix> whay?
<dadix> knome
<knome> dadix, most prominent of them, ubuntuforums.org
<dadix> ubuntu forum
<dadix> but i dont like it
<dadix> is for ubuntu not Xubuntu
<knome> it is for xubuntu too, there is an area for xubuntu-only questions
<holstein> dadix: its the one most folks use and know about... its not really a matter of what we "like".. its more a matter of whats appropriate
<dadix> :(
<dadix> where knome ?
<knome> rather than have hundreds of different forums, we'd like to have one centralized forum, where you can find answers for pretty much everything
<holstein> dadix: i for one appreciate your wanting to help, and if there is something about the current forums you do not "like", it would be much more appropriate and constructive to get envolved and help the current ones
<knome> dadix, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329, prefix question with [xubuntu]
<dadix> ok
<knome> completely agree with holstein.
<dadix> thanks knome
<knome> no problem
<dadix> i will like to see in Xubuntu in default installation : Qemu and WampServer+Zend Optimiser
<Troy^> is there a way to change the format in which bash command prompt is different like right now i have troy@troy-box:~$
<knome> xubuntu is not a server, and even if it was, wampserver sounds like it is something majority doesn't use
<knome> dadix, ^, so don't hold your breath
<dadix> :)
<knome> Troy^, yes, edit .bashrc - there are a lot of tutorials online
<Troy^> knome: the bash.bashrc in my home folder or?
<knome> Troy^, /home/troy/.bashrc
<David-A> Troy^: (don't put the same question in multiple channels at the same time)
<Troy^> David-A, i started it off in the wrong channel. Didn't know the appropriate spot for the subject
<David-A> Troy^: ok, sorry to sound harsh
<Froward> okay I grabbed Xubuntu 32bit ALT for an old laptop
<Froward> but I am bad at this. what do I do with the "boot:   " prompt?
<Troy^> Froward, not understanding what part you at
<Froward> I put the CD in, the laptop boots.. and it shows me a prompt that says "boot: "
<Troy^> hit enter?
<Froward> I was hoping for a nifty menu
<Troy^> there should be a menu
<Froward> did that
<Sysi> sounds like failed burn -part
<Froward> oh
<Sysi> does anything happen if you just press enter?
<Froward> oh, I forgot to make the CD "bootable", I think
<Froward> stupid me! thanks for reminding me
<Troy^> burx at 4x or 2x
<Sysi> you need to burn as image, not as data file
<Troy^> yea lol
<Troy^> the .iso makes it bootable on its own
<Troy^> imgburn is a good program to use and burn as image
<Froward> I did burn it right, huh
<Froward> at 10x which was the slowest my drive will do
<Froward> ah christ
<Troy^> Froward, is your bios set to boot from CD. As it sounds you may not even have a OS on that harddrive?
<melodie_> hi
<Froward> yes it's booting from CD, it's just stalling
<Troy^> ok
<Froward> I think, anyway
<Froward> I had it booting ubuntu earlier, but it's a bit heavy for this laptop
<Froward> I got this distro off a list of light distros for older machines
<melodie_> my xubuntu install failed to shutdown : twice in 2 days. version is precise, is quite recent, and up to date. should I post the syslog somewhere ? I am under archlinux now which is a neighbour install in the same hdd and I can access to the xubuntu partition
<Froward> I just tossed the boot CD, I'll try something else. thanks for your help.
<melodie_> one message error was dbus was not launched. any clues about that ?
<Sysi> melodie_: first make sure you have dbus installed
<melodie_> Sysi, how could it not be installed ? it's a major component
<Sysi> because of error somewhere
<melodie_> Sysi, in /etc/init.d :
<melodie_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 22 août  14:12 dbus -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Sysi> melodie_: how does shutting down "fail" exactly?
<melodie_> it stalls with a bunch of messages on the screen one of the last lines related to dbus not launched
<melodie_> do you understand anything about upstart ? I have no knowledge about it and the symlink pointing to the upstart-job script does not teach me anything
<melodie_> I am looking into the script and won't be able to get an information out of it
<melodie_> do you have any other clue ?
<Sysi> it sounds like problem with your session, just as general solution I'd try removing ~/.cache/session
<melodie_> how would the session interfere with dbus which is a service ? (and a major one) never heard about such a thing ?!
<melodie_> Sysi, else, how could I meet with an issue with the session, when the system is most new ?
<Sysi> because of error somewhere
<melodie_> do the files get corrupted so easily in a xubuntu, or is this version fragile ?
<melodie_> Sysi, I will suppose there is an error related to the upstart-job, not with the session. That would seem more logical to me. Can you tell me if you have met with this case, or seen someone else solving a similar one by removing the .cache/session ?
<Sysi> I've seen various problems being solved by cleaning session cache, I've had problem with same charasteristics myself, you should face other problems if dbus really isn't running
<Sysi> is it?
<melodie_> I faced another problem, related to trying to make a spin on top of xubuntu with ubuntu builder. once the iso is done and try it, at the end of the boot a message states something about session, dbus and else. i though i had fixed it but not
<melodie_> then I realized something similar occurs in the main machine : not an access problem but a shutdown issue.
<melodie_> when I will reboot I will look if dbus is running or not. but really it must. if not, problems occur for sure
<melodie_> I'll try to look closer at the way upstart works
<odla> hi is there a way to get the xubuntu theme including icons in for my debian squeeze xfce?
<Sysi> odla: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork/ download .deb and install
<Sysi> you need to have murrine gtk2 and unico gtk3 theme engines installed
<Vash_the_Stamped> How can I make karmic recognize an express card?
<melodie_> what kind of express card ?
<melodie_> pci-e is just a connector
<Vash_the_Stamped> cisco wec600n wifi card
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> have you looked in a console, with "lspci" or "lspci | grep network", or "lspci -v" ?
<Vash_the_Stamped> the card has worked in the laptop before, but only will if it's booted with the card in
<melodie_> perhaps it is recognized, perhaps it needs a driver...
<melodie_> Vash_the_Stamped, indeed, having it in before booting is a good idea. :)
<Vash_the_Stamped> but if it's not in when it boots, it won't use it
<melodie_> have you tried drinking a glass of wine, with the bottle closed and stored in the frigde ? :p
<melodie_> s/frigde/fridge/
<Vash_the_Stamped> ...?
<melodie_> you can't have the system see a pci -e- or not e when it's not plugged in before boot: it's not hotpluggin
<melodie_> hotpluging
<melodie_> only usb is hotpluging, as far  as I know
<Vash_the_Stamped> an older laptop with xp on it accepts the card fully with hot plugging
<melodie_> then perhaps xp is hotpluging capable. perhaps you version of ubuntu is not. have you tried other distros ?
<Sysi> you maybe need to load driver manually for that card, or chipset driver might be lacky, I'd boot with card attached and started looking for drivers if it doesn't work
<pimperle> is there a place where the kernel entries for grub are configured in ubuntu? It used to be /boot/grub/grub.conf but now that file is generated from some script and i have no idea how the system works and where it get's its config.
<pimperle> wasn't the old system working well?
<Vash_the_Stamped> welp, it's a nonissue now, had to take apart the laptop to unjam the expresscard slot
<torax> Hey, does anyone know where i can change login screen keyboard layout
<melodie_> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Starn> i need help with making my machine auto login. it seems to not want too.
<Starn> i did this "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf;
<Starn> and it has autologin-user=starn   and autologin-user-timeout=0  greeter-session=lightdm-gtx-greeter   user-session=xubuntu    and at very top is [SeatDefaults] does this look correct?
<Starn> gtk*
<Starn> if that is correct than i need to write a cronjob and setup my remote software to run on start up 'cause i cannot really spare a monitor for the machine right now.
#xubuntu 2012-08-26
<Starn> no one?
<melodie_> yes
<Starn> yes to what?
<melodie_> yes I am here
<melodie_> I read you post
<melodie_> you want to autologin right ?
<Starn> yes.. and after that i am going to setup cronjob to automatically start two programs (but i believe i can do that
<melodie_> Starn, and I suppose it is a different question ?
<melodie_> Starn, not easy to see what you conf file looks like. can you paste it's content to http://pastebin.com and bring the link here ?
<Starn> yes
<Starn> sorry i had to answer my door.. and i know how to do cronjobs so there shouldn't be any questions in that area.. just this one. taking screen shot of terminal.
<Starn> what's screenshot key "prtscn" isn't working.  than again i am remoted in atm..
<Starn> http://pastebin.com/2igF34Rs    sorry you said pastbin i'm running mentally slow today
<melodie_> Starn, try it this way : http://pastebin.com/zqv39R1u
<melodie_> Starn, I didn't see at once you had answered
<Starn> it's ok.. also the 5 is 5 seconds correct?
<melodie_> Starn, once done restart lightdm:
<melodie_> sudo service lightdm restart
<melodie_> Starn, i think so, at least you can try it as "5" for 5 seconds
<Starn> alright was checking 'cause this machine has no monitor and i'm remoted into it.. and don't have money for one and don't want to disconnect from this.. so before i reboot computer to try i am making my remote software auto start.
<Starn> file saved restarting lightdm
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> I have looked at the doc in the french ubuntu-fr.org, this is where I found the information. I had to compare your file with mine though to get it all
<Starn> oh alright..  oh o.. be right back gotta plug this monitor in to it and turn remote service back on... :\
<melodie_> ok
<Starn> melodie_ i got it all working now :) thanks!! it automatically logs in and my remote software starts automatically as well. the actual server stuff i have doesn't start automatically, but i'm not to worried about that for only time machine is going off is by me remotely rebooting it or power going off and  i'm almost always home. i'm only aiming for 80-90% uptime not a 99% uptime.
<melodie_> good !
<melodie_> Starn, I am happy to know that it works.
<Starn> melodie_: the autologin part was my biggest issue haha. now everything functions the way i want.. you're the best! in away this computer is linked to the server feels kinda like running a VM but with dedicated hardware and is oddly able to view youtube without display lag.. sweet.
<melodie_> the doc was ok too. :D
<melodie_> the wiki fr for ubuntu is quite good and complete
<Starn> i looked at the english docs and did as they said but clearly that didn't work. thanks for being able to read french :)
<melodie_> Starn, if you want to join one day, we have built a forum with people talking english and some talking french. You might like it, it's the Linux Village. You can visit it here : http://www.linuxvillage.net
<melodie_> for now I was struggling with xubuntu and ubuntu-builder, wanted to make a slightly different version of xubuntu, but no success for now
<melodie_> here is what I wanted to get :
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/xubuntu-brown.png
<melodie_> but here is what I really got after remixing:
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/xubuntu-spin.png
<melodie_> really not a success. :s
<melodie_> I'll try again with another tool.
<Starn> that looks more advanced than i am. i am more of a network and remote admin stuff kinda guy.
<melodie_> great, I am not keen in network and remote admin
<melodie_> Starn, if you decide to visit the linux village forum and want to join some day you are welcome
<Starn> but i wouldn't mind my desktop looking like what you're trying to get. looks like how i wanted ubuntu 12.04 or what even the release version number is.. i didn't want unity.
<melodie_> :)
<Starn> melodie_ i shall actually probably sign up today
<melodie_> you can take the configuration files and use them if you want; they are here:
<melodie_> http://meets.free.fr/debian/Xubuntu-Brown.tar.xz
<melodie_> Starn, you sign up whenever you wish, the forum is opened
<Starn> thanks. also i'm in #xubuntu-offtopic . if you'd like to talk in there seeing how we're kinda going off topic in here.
<melodie_> I'll try again with another tool within a few days. I know of at least 2 other ones
<melodie_> ok Starn
<Stella4449> Wondering if there's a bootable xubuntu version to use to install from a flash drive onto my HP Mini. Yes?
<Starn> there is a way to install from flash it's rather easy
<Stella4449> Can you tell me how?
<Starn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  i know that is ubuntu's site but you do exact same thing with Xubuntu.. just use the universal usb installer. if you have Xubuntu ISO already than good if not it can download it for you.
<Starn> well this is if you're already on windows.. atm.
<Stella4449> Well, I'm using my Windows laptop now but the Mini has a Mac OS and I don't have admin privilege.
<Stella4449> I'm downloading xubuntu now onto my laptop
<Starn> use windows to download and do needed things for the flash drive than boot into usb on your mini?
<Starn> i don't know much about mac.
<Stella4449> Me neither.
<Starn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Starn> that's to make the usb drive on mac.. let me find how to install
<Starn> never mind i guess you just interset usb boot into usb and do as you would with PC?
<Stella4449> I'll make it on the pc laptop, then boot it with the Mini. Mac will be wiped out.
<Starn> are you sure you want to wipe out mac?
<Stella4449> That first link you gave me will work just fine. Thanks a bunch.  Yes. I have no way to get admin permissions. Tried all kinds of hacks. Bought the Mini for $15 at a garage sale.
<Starn> Stella4449 oh nice. well i'm glade i was helpful i hope. and which mac mini is it??
<Stella4449> Mini 1000
<Stella4449> Older one.
<Stella4449> Thanks again!
<Starn> you're welcome. and what is the specs?? 'cause i am seeing this thing run for more than my PC cost still
<Stella4449> I know they're expensive. Hold a sec, I'll let you know
<Stella4449> Well, I'll have to figure out how to check the specs on the notebook itself. On Amazon it says there's a whole bunch of RAM and hard drive space and it costs about $200
<Stella4449> My daughter has one running XP and I think she paid at least that for it.
<Starn> wow they was $599 that's sad. no wonder apple is now considered richest company they over price everything haha anyways got way offtopic..  but i must say good find. can you link me to the specs?
<Stella4449> So, $15 for the notebook, had to order power cord $20-$25 and battery $30.  great find!
<Stella4449> Yeah, hold on
<Stella4449> http://www.amazon.com/HP-Notebook-Processor-Brightview-Infinity/dp/B001JTA59C
<Starn> oh it's the hp mini. my ex had a netbook with those specs. it's actually decent for a netbook considering it ran WoW at 15fps.
<Stella4449> That's cool.
<Starn> very good find sir. wish you luck at getting xubuntu on there if you run into any issues be sure to come back here
<Stella4449> I sure will. (But I'm a ma'am ;-) )
<Starn> ohh! sorry!
<Stella4449> S'okay. I know who I am.   You've really helped a lot.. Thanks again.
<Starn> guess that makes sense (seeing as name is stella)
<Stella4449> :-)
<Stella4449> Back in the early IRC days I used to get the Marlon Brando Stellllaaaaa!!!! all the time.
<Stella4449> I'll let you know how it comes out.
<bob__> hello
<bob__> it's dead in here
<holstein> bob__: its not a social channel.. check out the topic and try the OT channel or one of the more OT ubuntu channels for chat
<bob__> hehehe
<xubuntu031> After burning it to a CD, I tried booting from the CD and got the message:  This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae  Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<aeternum_solus> oh wow. haven't seen a CPU _without_ pae in a long time!
<Sysi> xubuntu031: sounds like main-ubuntu, xubuntu doesn't have pae by default
<Sysi> 12.10 will have it and there isn't really way out of it, except upgrading from 12.04
<Sysi> 12.04 is LTS so it's good for a while too
<shpngld> hope all of u r doin well...xub crew
<shpngld> can some1 give me advice how to easily find any hardware problems 11.04-_11.10)
<shpngld> ex.: my wlan is workin...but in very very low performance
<shpngld> never had so slow Inet
<aeternum_solus> that's likely not from xubuntu, that's probably from your environment
<shpngld> (already restarted the router..few times)
<aeternum_solus> how many walls between your client and the WAP?
<shpngld> 2 and a half
<shpngld> hes downstairs
<aeternum_solus> what are you using? b, g or n?
<shpngld> I dont know...Broadcom wlan  4318
<shpngld> old one w/ tricky install
<aeternum_solus> oh. that's probably where your problem lies
<shpngld> pci
<aeternum_solus> you're probably on b
<shpngld> a day b4 all was ok..good speeds (well normal..)
<shpngld> now im upgradin online
<shpngld> and.....60k/s
<aeternum_solus> might not be xubuntu that's slow.. it could be the server from which you are downloading
 * shpngld facepalmin since 14:00 pm yesterday
<shpngld> Update manager
<aeternum_solus> ping 8.8.8.8 and see if you get any packet loss and what the latency is like
<Sysi> broadcom drivers are prettybad
<shpngld> aeternum_solus,  I will do it now
<Sysi> I'd try 12.04 and possibly proprietary driver
<Sysi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shpngld> aeternum_solus,  well...ping it just now
<shpngld> time is above 200ms
<shpngld> ..to 1500ms
<aeternum_solus> now ping your gateway
<aeternum_solus> and get the same info
<shpngld> how can i do it
<aeternum_solus> you don't know your gateway?
 * shpngld hardcore noob buuut enthusiastic 1
<shpngld> never needed to do it
<aeternum_solus> do ifconfig and see what your ip address is... gateway is normally .1 on the end of the address instead of waht you have
<shpngld> ok...tryin now
<shpngld> OMFG..which line i have to follow?!!
<aeternum_solus> the one that says inet addr:
<Sysi> aeternum_solus: for me gateway has usually been .254 but I'd just check with traceroute
<aeternum_solus> oh. forgot about traceroute ^_^
<shpngld> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.76: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms
<shpngld> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.76: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.025 ms
<shpngld> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.76: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.028 ms
<shpngld> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.76: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms
<shpngld> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.76: icmp_req
<shpngld> not to flood
<aeternum_solus> see, it's not your wireless, it's your internet connection
<knome> !pastebin | shpngld
<ubottu> shpngld: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aeternum_solus> wait
<aeternum_solus> that's your IP
<Sysi> aeternum_solus: you tell that by he pinging localhost? :P
<shpngld> aeternum_solus,  its weird cuz its been OK for 2 months
<shpngld> I mean stable
<aeternum_solus> Sysi: yeah, just noticed that's not his gateway
 * shpngld failed
<Sysi> shpngld: run traceroute google.fi, first line should have IP of your gateway, ping it
<Sysi> easiest would be trying wireless from windows on same machine
<shpngld> traceroute6 www.google.fi
<shpngld> connect: Network is unreachable
<aeternum_solus> not traceroute
<aeternum_solus> 6
<aeternum_solus> just traceroute
<shpngld> Sysi,  I have a winxp PC nexto me it OK
<Sysi> shpngld: it's slightly different if device if different
<shpngld> I dont have it installed
<Sysi> 12:21  <Sysi> broadcom drivers are pretty bad <Sysi> I'd try 12.04 and possibly proprietary driver
<shpngld> Sysi,  10x 4 the advice but my pc is quite old
<shpngld> weak u can say
<shpngld> Im upd to 11.10 now so i cant install ttraceroute
<Sysi> I'd make clean installation of 12.04, updates cause problems too
<Sysi> hoping your laptop's antenna is okay
<Sysi> what does free -m say? for Mem, total
<Sysi> aka, how much ram do you got?
<rxr_> Hi,  my laptop screen is much brighter with windows booted than with xubuntu booted, (power cord connected in both cases, and i've set the "keyboard screen settings" to maximum. Are there any config files etc where I can "increase" the brightness in xubuntu?
<saschakb> rxr_ Have you tried the acpi_backlight=vendor kernel parameter? GRUB_CMDLINE_   ... LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"  in file /etc/default/grub
<saschakb> rxr_ otherwise, xrandr might be a help to you ... xrandr --screen VGA1 --brightness 100
<holstein> rxr_: i found a line to add from the forums for one of my machines, though it doesnt need it with the latest kernels
<holstein> rxr_: i would look for an "additional" driver for the graphics... i would try searching around in the forums... i would consider thinking of it as a powersaving mode and just tolerate it
<holstein> OH, and i see the post from saschakb ...that looks like the kind of thing that worked for me
<itai_michaelson> hi, i want to add <super + D> to keyboard shortcuts to show desktop , but it seems that this shortcuts already runs a search within a windows, i dont need that . but when i go to  setting >window manager>keyboard - <super> + D is not there. Where can i find it ?
<holstein> itai_michaelson: you added the shortcut you like there, and its not doing what you asked?
<itai_michaelson> holstein, no , even before i added <super > + D would open this search window .
<holstein> maybe theres a xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<Sysi> itai_michaelson: in some app or all of them?
<holstein> i would just poke around in ~/.config in the xfce related directories.. i would do it in a "test" user if i were worried about breaking something
<itai_michaelson> Sysi, some apps
<Sysi> could be their own shortcut
<holstein> might be on a per-app basis. thats going to be trickier i would imagine
<itai_michaelson> Sysi, well, it happens in the actual window for "keyboard" in settings>windows amanager
<saschakb> The keyboard shortcuts are in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml - if you search for them ...
<itai_michaelson> saschakb, thanks' , i'll have  a look
<saschakb> itai_michaelson, you're welcome
<itai_michaelson> strange : <property name="<Super>d" type="string" value="show_desktop_key"/>
<itai_michaelson> it looks like it should show desktop by default
<saschakb> itai_michaelson, if you have open programs, itshows you the naked desktop background or switches back to the view you had before
<itai_michaelson> saschakb, except it doesnt. in xchat it does nothing, in firefox nothing, in thunar it runs a search , in settings it runs a search
<pimperle> I get lots of Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error:s when running gtk3 applications under xubuntu, and changing the gtk theme does not help (or i have yet to find a working theme). can i fix this or disable the gtk engine from displaying the errors?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e ho da chiedervi una cosa, siccome ad un mio amico interesserebbe usare xubuntu ma per ragioni di grafica si adatta ad windows mi ha chiesto di vedere se si può fare perché lui non è stato capace mi potreste dare una mano? grazie
<knome> !it | giordano
<ubottu> giordano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giordano> sorry,
<David-A> no problem
<hjbehling> hi is there a place where I can set the system-wide "open with" (mime types) in Xubuntu?
<klymero> bonjour
<GridCube> hjbehling, there sure is
<hjbehling> GridCube: i think i found it, is it /usr/share/applications/defaults.list? I'm trying to lock down the "open with" on a large number of computers irrespective of user
<klymero> il y a des francais dan la salle ?
<knome> !fr | klymero
<ubottu> klymero: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GridCube> !f...
<knome> GridCube, :)
<GridCube> beat me
<GridCube> knome, im sure i saw a question regarding "0pen with" menus somewhere lately, in the mail lists i guess
<knome> probably
<David-A> hjbehling: lock down? you cannot lock down a general desktop environment, there are to many ways to access files and programs.
<GridCube> yep, this was it, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2012-August/004479.html
<GridCube> hjbehling, ^
<hjbehling> David-A: lock down is the wrong term,  what i mean is set defaults based on a profile that i can easily distribute
<hjbehling> my users are unlikely to want to change anything
<knome> hjbehling, i don't think disallowing users to do changes is possible
<David-A> ok, that sounds like a really good idea
<knome> well, you can probably make them not have permissions to change the files, but the menu will still appear
<hjbehling> GridCube: Thanks! this is what I was looking for
<hjbehling> knome: sorry, I was being very imprecise. I don't need to lock the preferences, but I do need to set some defaults
<knome> mm-hmm:) then the link GridCube pasted is definitely the right way
<hjbehling> how do i set the network proxy in xubuntu 12.04?
<hjbehling> got it, nm
<dan> Всем доброй ночи. Есть русскоговорящие?
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu544> hello.
<xubuntu544> bye
<knome> xubuntu544, hullo and see you.
<dominic_> hi, does anyone know of a grooveshark client that has offline compatibility?
<wirelessless> hello all! Im runnin xubuntu 11.10 with wireless wlan (b43)...Under recovery mode w/ console I have Inet aceess,,in normal mode I dont,,,I do connect to the local Net but there is almost no transfer..what can i do to fix it?
<wirelessless> do any1 have an adviced?
<v1adimir> depends what was changed for it to stop working?.. btw., why not use 12.04.1 that just came out the other day
<FounderOf420> what do you mean by no transfer? low speeds?
<wirelessless> FounderOf420: yes almost no transfer
<wirelessless> vladimir: it works in recovery mode (console) but not in normal
<wirelessless> it connects very very haRD TO THE ROUTER
<wirelessless> right now Im upgr to 12.04 under recovery console mode w/o any problems w/nice speed
<wirelessless> what can i do?
<v1adimir> wirelessless: upgrading to 12.04? 12.04.1 has been released
<wirelessless> well Im a lil behind all that
 * wirelessless noob
<wirelessless> my pc is not very good
<wirelessless> old 1
<v1adimir> maybe you could check if your ruter is on automatic DHCP?
<v1adimir> *router
<FounderOf420> connects very hard to router? you mean it takes a long time?
<wirelessless> I think it is...at least on this PC (winV) its DHCP auto
<wirelessless> yes..under normal mode
<wirelessless> xfce session
<wirelessless> now in console mode is just awesome but w/o GUI
<v1adimir> is the router connected via USB or regularly?
<wirelessless> regularly i guess...i dont have acess to it sadly
<v1adimir> :/ but ok probably means that it's the OS
<wirelessless> I think so....I dont know what to do
<wirelessless> ifconfig list the device
<wirelessless> wlan0...
<wirelessless> it just dont workin normal mode
<v1adimir> yea wireless can be a b!tch sometimes :f
<wirelessless> in 11.04 it worked fine
<wirelessless> and now too...but in rec console
<wirelessless> in failsafe GUI it doesnt work..in browser
<wirelessless> DNS fail
<wirelessless> any advice?
<v1adimir> sudo lspci -nn | grep Ethernet or sudo lspci -nn | grep Network lists your wireless?
<wirelessless> v1adimir:  yes its wireless
<wirelessless> I cant open new terminal cuz of the updates runnin now
<v1adimir> I meant just to see if it's the correct drivers maybe
<v1adimir> if it's IDd correctly
<wirelessless> I cantr open new terminal...sasdly gotta wait...
<v1adimir> wirelessless: from the panel, Connection Information, does it show all the IPs?
<wirelessless> yes
<v1adimir> ip address and default route is correct for your router?
<wirelessless> I think so
<v1adimir> heh ok
<wirelessless> Im upgr now w nice progress b ut in rec mode
<wirelessless> the wlan is installed and works fine (as before) but only in rec mode
<FounderOf420> did it just randomly break or has it always been that way
<wirelessless> FounderOf420: randomly i can say
<wirelessless> it worked just fine b4
<wirelessless> I have to w8 15min more to finish the updae so I can do the commands from Vlad
<FounderOf420> i feel like i've had this same issue in the past but a different distro
<FounderOf420> solution was to delete the folder /home/<user>/.gconf/apps/nm-applet
<FounderOf420> thus removing its config file. then my connection started working again
<v1adimir> oh before that, when you can run the console, try sudo lshw -C Network to see if the driver is your b43 wireless one
<v1adimir> *that's claiming the connection
<wirelessless> thanks guys , I want to do it immediately..but there r updaes runnin now
<wirelessless> I will do it but have to w8
<wirelessless> Im sure the drv is the correct one b43
<wirelessless> bcm4318
<wirelessless> thats the model
<v1adimir> cool just check if it says driver=your b43 one or maybe there's a conflict there
<wirelessless> I made a mistake startin the updates now
<v1adimir> update might fix it xD
<FounderOf420> indeed
<wirelessless> I am not sure..but im doin it cuz everybody says Upgarde to 12.04
<wirelessless> cmoooooooooooooooooooon Upgarde........
<v1adimir> :)
<wirelessless> I have wondered which is the device drv so i can delete aqnd reinstall...
<wirelessless> deleted few dirs in firmware
<wirelessless> ..no sucess
<wirelessless> I havent patched the b43 fw cutter may b this is problem
<wirelessless> used it to install thye firmware
<v1adimir> before you lose patience with 12.04, check in session and startup, application autostart for the Blueman Applet (on and off)
<wirelessless> what i have to do w it?
<wirelessless> the applet
<v1adimir> not sure if it does, just sayin' :$
<wirelessless> gee im stuck w the upgrade cant do anything
<wirelessless> 100k/s
<wirelessless> pff
<wirelessless> so when upgrade finishes i will start in xfce session  and check startup first Vladimir?
<v1adimir> why not xubuntu session?..
<v1adimir> xfce is there, but it's not default
<wirelessless> ok xubuntu then
<v1adimir> yea if it gives you trouble, gave me grief by crashing all the time on this box
<wirelessless> 20min more to w8
<wirelessless> im dumb..why did i startit...
<v1adimir> heh :f
<wirelessless> cmoooooooooooon
<v1adimir> I think I can upgrade in 20, bb
<wirelessless> awesome its almost anhour here
<wirelessless> im gettin mad here...gotta get some brew....
<wirelessless> at least  got some beers...phew12 min left
<wirelessless> I m havin hard time w xubuntu but will never everr get back to windows
<wirelessless> its so much better as performsance and im not a gamer (well rarely ...some ol;d school stuff)
<wirelessless> Im tryin to find some version or lookalike of UFO/XCOM/Civilization game
<wirelessless> but with no web access on the pc is pain in the a££
<knome> wirelessless, please watch the language as this is a family-friendly channel. thanks! :)
<wirelessless> knome:  Im sorry bout it
<knome> no problem
<wirelessless> forgot that here r younger ppl
<wirelessless> knome:  do u have a recccomendation for a software do diagnose my system to find problems/prevent them?
<knome> depends on what kind of problems you are referring to
<wirelessless> there r a loto of weird msgs when shuttin down the pc
<knome> if your pc works well, you can ignore them
<wirelessless> well it worked until yesterday just fine.....
<wirelessless> do i need an antivirus/firewall?
<knome> wirelessless, if you don't have a hardware firewall, i suggest you to install firestarter
<knome> wirelessless, to be sure about viruses (which are next to extinct on linux), you can use clamav
<wirelessless> knome: I dunno about Hardwarre firewall 1st time hear bout it, but ill check 4 firestarter
<knome> wirelessless, or gufw for firewall
<wirelessless> 3min to go..
<wirelessless> deff wil check..but i need the net access first
<knome> just use common sense whenever something asks your password
<knome> "do i really need to insert this"
<wirelessless> yes i do try
<wirelessless> I am not messing too much w software
<wirelessless> deff will check the firewall u told me
<wirelessless> ..ok so the upgrade is almost finished..i will reset and eneter xubuntu session
<wirelessless> knome: what is PAM library?
<wirelessless> Services to restart for PAM libray upgarde?
<wirelessless> :cron atd:
<knome> just answer yes
<wirelessless> ok....
<wirelessless> ..wow so much stuff goin on
<wirelessless> .....woah..neverendin lines of unppackin and stufff
<wirelessless> "core temperature above threshold" ?!?!?
<knome> wirelessless, sounds like the pc is running hot. have you cleaned it? :)
<wirelessless> well...A little
<wirelessless> I have to turn on the other ventailation
<wirelessless> its open from 1 side
<knome> hmm, it's not "ventilation"
<knome> i'd imagine it might even run cooler if you put the both "walls" in place
<knome> that way the air should go around better
<wirelessless> knome:   u r right bout this
<knome> though if it doesn't, maybe consider buying another fan to push the air out
<wirelessless> the display on the MB says 2.0
<wirelessless> ..or its 20
<knome> 2.0 or 20 what?
<knome> doesn't sound like temperatures "above thresold"
<wirelessless> there is a small display on the MB that have some digits
<wirelessless> I turned on some other Propeller
<wirelessless> lol
<wirelessless> its sounds like its gonna lift off
<wirelessless> this PC is quite diff 4 me... aditional fans and stuff
<knome> hmm, right. maybe refer to it's manual :)
<knome> *its
<wirelessless> knome:  i have to find it first
<wirelessless> its a present from a friend
<knome> or just look for the motherboard model, and find it from the internet
<knome> most manuals are online
<wirelessless> his old pc
<wirelessless> with diff colred LEDS inside
<wirelessless> yes I will..b4 closin the case
<wirelessless> i just want to run thew web acces and then..
<wirelessless> quite long is this upgarde takin..
<knome> are you upgrading from 10.04 or 11.10 ?
<wirelessless> 11.10
<wirelessless> still waiting....
<wirelessless> I ve been mistaken,,,it is upgarded from 11.04 to 11.10
<wirelessless> fail on me
<knome> okay
<knome> i suggest you to upgrade to 12.04 too, if you have time
<knome> if you don't have any data you want to save and can burn a CD or use a usb disk, you could also install 12.04 directly with no upgrades
<knome> though you've been waiting for quiet a long, so maybe better to upgrade if that works
<wirelessless> I will upgarde now
<knome> :)
<wirelessless> tryin to enter recovery mode.......
<wirelessless> something is wrong again
<knome> sounds like tricky hardware
<wirelessless> yes
<wirelessless> omg
<knome> if you can, maybe burning a 12.04 CD and trying the live CD would be good, if you constantly have problems with the upgraded system
<wirelessless> I have usb drive only..no empty cd
<wirelessless> can i do it this way?
<knome> wirelessless, yes, you're able to use a usb drive too
<wirelessless> knome: Im downloadin from http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<knome> wirelessless, yup, that works
<wirelessless> desktop i 386 iso
<wirelessless> knome: I just copy the iso to the usb?
<knome> that's a safe choice, unless you have >4GB mem
<wirelessless> i dont have
<knome> wirelessless, no, you will need to "burn" it
<knome> let me find you a tutorial
<wirelessless> I couldnt manage to eneter recovery mode...got in root shell directly
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<knome> that page should cover all possible cases to create a bootable usb stick
<wirelessless> knome:  awesome thanks
<knome> np
<wirelessless> knome: Im doin the usb now with lil
<wirelessless> the tricky part will be with the bios options to start up from USb
<knome> that's relatively easy; just be confident in what you are doing, and do what you need to :)
<wirelessless> u r right but the bios is quite diff than the others i used b4
<knome> you will get used to it really quickly
<wirelessless> I really need to
<wirelessless> 92%
<wirelessless> extractin virtual box
<wirelessless> this is gonna be a challenge
<wirelessless> ok
<wirelessless> knome:
<wirelessless> I booted from usb
<wirelessless> diff landscape now
<knome> yup, i assume you seleted "try xubuntu" ?
<wirelessless> no
<wirelessless> it just started
<wirelessless> there was a human siluetted and keyboard
<wirelessless> bottom of screen
<wirelessless> aaa
<wirelessless> i see that
<wirelessless> Try or install?
<wirelessless> now i got to thye screen
<wirelessless> mayb i should try or directlyinstall?
<GridCube> try it first
<wirelessless> I am in
<wirelessless> no web access
<wirelessless> monitor is reckognised
<knome> at least some progress then?
<wirelessless> yes
<wirelessless> additional drivers is empty
<knome> do you know which wifi card it is?
<wirelessless> yes broadcom 4318
<wirelessless> b43
<wirelessless> i havet o install it manually
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150929/no-firmware-found-for-broadcom-wireless-card-bcm4318-on-dell-latitude-d610
<wirelessless> which is that function key
<knome> i suppose the poster refers to a function key to enable/disable wireless on laptops
<knome> if you are on a desktop, don't worry about that
<wirelessless> well in my case I have to d/l fwcutter A?
<wirelessless> AND FIRMWARE?
<wirelessless> oops
<wirelessless> sorry 4 CAPS
<knome> "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer"
<knome> you still need to install both
<wirelessless> I dont have web access
<wirelessless> I have to d/l manually right
<knome> yes, you'll need to get those manually
<knome> but those are the packages you will need (and their dependencies, if any)
<wirelessless> sadly I dont have other USB to transfer them
<wirelessless> can i just install 1204 and then use the usb
<knome> yes, definitely
<wirelessless> knomw i will chose to delete 11 10 and reinstall?
<wirelessless> Upgarde is not available
<wirelessless> need some help with partitioning
<knome> wirelessless, yes, just delete 11.10 if you don't have any data to save. also, if you don't have any data, you can simply use the whole disk, as is the default
<wirelessless> ok- the wholoe disk
<wirelessless> ok...installin now
<knome> good luck
<wirelessless> knome:  thanks a lot for ur help......
<knome> no problem
<knome> hope you get it working
<unheeding> i get it
<unheeding> knome, like KDE + gnome
<wirelessless> knome:  hopefully
<knome> unheeding, nope, it's no reference to any computer-related thing.
<unheeding> oh come on
<wirelessless> its like a gnome on K ;-)
<knome> i used gnome a few years and kde a few days, but no, it's neither of those, and i had this nick years before diving into linux
#xubuntu 2013-08-19
<xubuntu133> Hello, I need to know how reset the xubuntu's panel xfce
<Unit193> rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel/  and alt+f2  xfce4-panel -r
<xubuntu133> thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, yeah. I try my damnedest to keep native, makes for a cleaner setup, I think.
<Celso> how do I change the avatar image?  http://imagebin.org/268062
<Celso> thank you, I found out
<Unit193> .face, yep.
<Celso> yes
<Unit193> In the next version, we're trying to get a nice UI to do it (mugshot)
<Celso> 14.04
<Silver_Arrow> xfwm4 and all the graphical applications I had running crashed
<Silver_Arrow> how would i go about getting it running again?
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: tty "sudo reboot" ;)
<Silver_Arrow> ...
<Silver_Arrow> (xfwm44:13953): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: what crashed, and why/how? maybe you have a larger system issue going on
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Silver_Arrow> minecraft was running, ate a bunch of cpu time, and when I came back the screen was black displaying some stuff
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: the "some stuff" would be nice to see.. did you reboot?
<Silver_Arrow> cannot remove `.Xauthority': No such file or directory
<Silver_Arrow> cannot remove `.ICEauthority': No such file or directory
<Silver_Arrow> Scanning for Btrfs file systems
<Silver_Arrow> Starting GNUstep distributed object mapper: gdomap
<Silver_Arrow> *Stopping; *Starting LightDM display manager; *Stopping LightDM display manager
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: i was thinking more about the error message from the crash..
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: have you rebooted?
<Silver_Arrow> No error message displayed
<Silver_Arrow> no
<Silver_Arrow> I came back and that's what was on the screen
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: friend, im talking about when you said "the screen was black displaying stuff".. i would like to know what that was.. is that the text after the (assumed) java crash?
<Silver_Arrow> the screen was like a shell, displaying the text I started to type out
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: when? after the crash?
<Silver_Arrow> Yes, when I came back into the room
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: after the crash? or a reboot?
<Silver_Arrow> I've not rebooted
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: the room has *nothing* to do with the machine
<Silver_Arrow> after it crashed when I was away from the machine
<holstein> Silver_Arrow: reboot..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo, just installed 13.04 on my netbook, loving every minute of it, but have a minor bug. In thunar and the places panel plugin the standard user-dirs are not shown.
<pmjdebruijn> I'm not sure if that's a bug
<pmjdebruijn> I thnk you can just add stuff to the left panel yourself
<pmjdebruijn> at your own discretion
<ntzrmtthihu777> pmjdebruijn: yes, with the gtk-bookmarks, but used to be the contents of the usr-dirs.dir file was added.
<pmjdebruijn> ah ok
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: well stick around then, maybe someone else knows
<ntzrmtthihu777> pmjdebruijn: will do, lol.
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: that's not a bug
<ochosi> gah
<knome> heh
<ochosi> anyway, for everyone else who's reading this chan, that's the expected behavior
<ochosi> xfce devs decided not to enforce these user-dirs on users anymore, but you can still manually add them if you want
 * pmjdebruijn guessed as much
<pmjdebruijn> btw
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody know how the xmir thing is going for xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> I recall a test ISO being released
<cub> pmjdebruijn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/GPUTesting have some results. http://vanir.unit193.tk/mir/ have the xubuntu specific information and ISOs
<pmjdebruijn> cub: thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> I hate when that happens :/
<baizon> can't install xubuntu :(
<baizon> damn you lenovo + EFI BIOS :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> baizon: sorry to hear that :/
<pmjdebruijn> aren't the newer versions of xubuntu EFI ready?
<baizon> yes they are, but this bios is really crappy
<baizon> one of the first efi bios
<baizon> you even have to set the boot order specially to get wifi working
<Pkunk^> I need to install on a pc today . There anywhere I can snag a copy of xubuntu 12.04.3 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pkunk^: google "get xubuntu", one of the first links ;)
<Pkunk^> sucks that if i install 12.04.2 it'll ask me to update in 3 days
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pkunk^: oh, .3
<nerdtron> that's ok..it's just a small update
<nerdtron> :)
<pmjdebruijn> Pkunk^: updates are an ongoing thing, if you install 12.04.3 it'll ask you to update almost immediately
<pmjdebruijn> since there have been many updates since 12.04.2
<pmjdebruijn> the version numbers are just a stamp applied to the ISOs
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: how common/easy to find are 8cm dvds? I ask because now that *buntu has broke the cd size limit those are no longer good enough, and quite frankly I don't want to waste 3/4 of a full dvd, lol.
<cub> ntzrmtthihu777, install with a usb stick instead of dvd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cub: good idea, but I juggle different spins too much for that to be healthy for a usb XD
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: 8cm dvds are probably more expensive than 12cm dvds
<xubuntu297> Hello there)
<ntzrmtthihu777> izzat so? doing research right now. because they are more specialized/less common, eh?
<pmjdebruijn> 8cm dvds tend to be sold for camcorder purposes
<pmjdebruijn> that said, 2GB usb sticks are silly cheap these days
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, that is a good point.
<xubuntu297> Anyone to answer some stupid Xubuntu question? )
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask xubuntu297
<pmjdebruijn> just ask and see if anybody knows
<xubuntu297> Tnx
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy crap http://is.gd/YLaGkU
<ntzrmtthihu777> 128gb usb stick
<xubuntu297> Enyone was lucky to change keyboard layout during setup and first logon on 13.04? They did great job in localization installer for my native language (non-english), ok. But why not to let me choose latin (english) layout while typing WiFi key and initial user password O_O You are not able to set any password other than in language your system is installing in, what a..?? And then, during the very first log on, this stupid machin
<ntzrmtthihu777> pmjdebruijn: on another note, a full 1gb would be enough for current isos, no? its just that cds are about .8gb that's the kicker, yeah?
<pmjdebruijn> CD
<pmjdebruijn> CD's are 700MB
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, just shy of what's needed now.
<pmjdebruijn> I'd buy 2GB drives, as 1GB aren't cheaper anymore, and it'll give you more leeway for the future
<xubuntu297> So, in the setup stage you set native layout password, but will not be able to log on afterwards cause there would be english only ))))
<pmjdebruijn> something 2GB drives aren't cheaper than 4GB ones these days
<pmjdebruijn> sometimes*
<xubuntu297> Do not ever buy huge flash sticks, by the way. They are crap.
<pmjdebruijn> because?
<xubuntu297> Anyone to answer? O=)
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pmjdebruijn> there's little reasony to think they are much worse than normal ones :)
<pmjdebruijn> knome: fair enough
<knome> xubuntu297, answer what?
<xubuntu297> Tech question posted above/
<knome> xubuntu297, your message got cut at "stupid machin"
<xubuntu297> The bigger the flash, the more likely it will fail. Service engeneering experience.
<knome> xubuntu297, i'd file a bug about that against "ubiquity", the installer
<xubuntu297> Xubuntu 13.04 can not be used in native laguages other than english, at least in my case. GUI installer does not allow me to choose EN keymap, the language and layout are set automatically, so I can not  set WIFI key or pass in english)
<Pkunk^> pmjdebruijn: yes , but i can avoid 200+ mb of xorg and kernel updates by installing 12.04.3 directly
<xubuntu297> The case I do not want the whole system in english, only the keymap during setup
<knome> xubuntu297, that should be possible.
<xubuntu297> I thought so too, but it's not. I'll try to reinstall again and press F3, or set the previous LTS version ((
<knome> xubuntu297, i'd say the workaround is not to use the english layout at installation time
<xubuntu297> There is no way to change language at logon and setup windows, the layout is fixed somehow
<pmjdebruijn> Pkunk^: if you're patient, yes :)
<knome> xubuntu297, you're able to do all the changes once installed, though
<xubuntu297> Yeah, but I'm unable to log on )))
<xubuntu297> The password is native, but logon window does not allow to choose any other language )
<knome> xubuntu297, so is the *real* bug: there is no keymap chooser in the xubuntu login screen?
<xubuntu297> In short, someone did a bit poor localization at this code part.
<knome> the login screen is still WIP
<knome> ochosi, ^
<xubuntu297> Chooser is present, but a bunch of english languages there, no native I've selected during setup.
<knome> xubuntu297, what's the native language then?
<xubuntu297> And, on the other hand, no chooser in the installer, language is set == language of the whole system you choose.
<xubuntu297> Russian in this case)
<knome> wonder if it has something to do with the fact that we're unable to ship that language in the ISO (iirc)
<xubuntu297> Pardon me, do you mean there is no russian in xubuntu burned on the CDs ?
<xubuntu297> Because there is one in ISO I got here.
<knome> xubuntu297, then we have it. we didn't use to have it before we went oversized for CD.
<knome> i think... :)
<knome> but if it's there, then good. that's good information, helps debug
<xubuntu297> In other words, it's experimental? )
<knome> well, the login screen is still WIP, but it is tested for sure
<knome> it just might not have all the *features* we wanted, yet :)
<xubuntu297> Well, is there any trick to change layout during setup, now I'm reinstalling xubuntu 13.04 x64 again, and no, there still no common way to change the language ((
<knome> doesn't the installer ask you for your keyboard layout?
<knome> because it should, and it normally does
<xubuntu297> No, it does not, that's the point)
<xubuntu297> It does ask me the language I want the whole system.
<knome> that's a problem then...
<knome> at the beginning, yes
<knome> then later on it should ask for your location and keyboard layout
<knome> around where you create your user
<zenzinho> hi there, I recently installed xubuntu 12.04 LTS (alternate) on my dinosaur laptop Pentium II with Cirrus Logic sound card. It seems that all drivers (cs46xx) are installed properly but I have no sound and PulseAudio crashes every 10 seconds and retries "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait...". A reinstallation of xubuntu did also not resolve the issue. What can I do now?
<xubuntu297> Oh, dear, I've just clicked aside the window and there is no installer at all)))
<xubuntu297> Just blank desktop O_o
<xubuntu297> Got it. There is a bug with the scroll wheel (actually it's not a wheel, but the right side of the touchpad): it hides your window (changing workspaces or something, I presume)
<knome> that's not a bug.
<pmjdebruijn> it's a feature :)
<pmjdebruijn> you can disable that in the window manager settings
<pmjdebruijn> it's called window rollup IIRC
<knome> pmjdebruijn, that's a different feature... :)
<xubuntu297> You can not use the managere cause it's not installed yet, i presume ))
<knome> xubuntu297, by the way, if you'd be more comfortable with russian support, you can have that as well :) see the next link:
<knome> !ru | xubuntu297
<ubottu> xubuntu297: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu297> Thanks, but the same situation would be vivid for other non-en users, so I'll stick here too ))
<knome> sure
<zenzinho> Please, is there anybody who knows how to resolve a crashing PulseAudio?
<xubuntu297> Well, I've chosen the EN keyboard so I hope I'll be able to add more layouts once I log in. Interesting enough, when was choosing the user name, it was english keyboard too, despite the fact the russian was chosen.
<ochosi> xubuntu297: so you've installed a language pack but can't select it at the greeter?
<xubuntu297> Does xubuntu use different I\O managers? When I was using gentoo, there were a lot of them to choose, here are zero.
<pmjdebruijn> define "i/o manager"?
<xubuntu297> Software analog for SATA data quering  (NCQ)
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> that has nothing to do with a distro
<pmjdebruijn> that's inherent to the linux kernel
<pmjdebruijn> they're called IO Schedulers
<pmjdebruijn> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<ntzrmtthihu777> so any info on thunar 1.6.3 not showing the user-dirs.dirs folders?
<pmjdebruijn> as discussed earlier, it was dropped by design
<ntzrmtthihu777> pmjdebruijn: was no earlier comment to that effect, you just said you did not think it was a bug. and if that is the case that's a really dumb design :/
<xubuntu344> hi
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: that's just your opinion
<xubuntu344> is there anyone can help me to configure nvidia driver ?
<zenzinho> Please, is there anybody who knows how to resolve a crashing PulseAudio?
<pmjdebruijn> 10:15 < ochosi> xfce devs decided not to enforce these user-dirs on users anymore, but you can still manually add them if you want
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: there was, you just dropped of irc I guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, so it is. musta lost connection for a bit :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> dumb, though. they are more or less standard everywhere, cross-distro and os, even :/
<pmjdebruijn> no they aren't, not cross os at all
<pmjdebruijn> lots of lightweight desktops/window managers don't do xdg at all
<ntzrmtthihu777> pmjdebruijn: so you're telling me that most major os's and distros don't have some form of default user folders?
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: sure they do
<pmjdebruijn> the major ones do
<pmjdebruijn> but there is lots that don't
<pmjdebruijn> and it's not the same naming scheme for all
<pmjdebruijn> in the end it's mostly a preference
<pmjdebruijn> calling it "dumb" really isn't helping
<ntzrmtthihu777> meh, matters not. its gone, and I can't do anything about it. just like gnome2...
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: you can just revert the patch and rebuild the sources
<pmjdebruijn> it's open source remember, you can do anything you like...
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: the dirs are still supported, just not enforced by default, not sure what part of that seems "dumb" to you
<ntzrmtthihu777> ochosi: then how do you get them back in thunar and the places menu without using gtk-bookmarks?
<ntzrmtthihu777> actually nevermind.
<pmjdebruijn> ntzrmtthihu777: my point being, using derogatory terms to people who do stuff for free for you, really doesn't help anybody
<ochosi> yeah, and not only that, making something the user's choice is only dumb if you assume all users are dumb
<pmjdebruijn> well, making products is all about making choices for users
<pmjdebruijn> if you don't you just have a toolbox... not a product :)
<ochosi> xfce is a project, not a product though
<pmjdebruijn> but someone will always disagree
<ochosi> xubuntu might be a product to some extent
<pmjdebruijn> ochosi: a desktop is generally a product these days :)
<pmjdebruijn> but sure
<pmjdebruijn> it's not well defined :)
<ochosi> product sounds very markety, but everyone is pursueing that for their own interest
<ochosi> (as you already mentioned implicitely)
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> lack of a dictator doesn't mean there's no product :)
<ochosi> :)
<ochosi> anyway, this is the support-channel, we can always continue in #xfce-philosophy
<ntzrmtthihu777>  man I can't wait for the next lts release. I usually stick with them, but I got a new dell latitude xt2 and felt I should deck it out with the best :)
<pmjdebruijn> ochosi: :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> now if broadcom would get off their duffs and produce a linux driver for the fingerprint scanner I'll be golden
<zenzinho> Please, is there anybody who knows how to resolve a crashing PulseAudio?
<ochosi> zenzinho: you can give ppl more hints as to what error-msgs you get?
<zenzinho> hi ochosi, first there is just no sound then if I click on volume control->settings pulseaudio crashes and tries to reconnect to PulseAudio. After reconnecting I can see the device listed (audio headset?) and then after some seconds it crashes again ...
<zenzinho> I can open alsamixer and set the volume levels but this makes no difference.
<zenzinho> A reinstallation of alsa and also a reinstallation of xubuntu did not help.
<zenzinho> And I checked if the device is installed:
<zenzinho> 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<zenzinho> 	Subsystem: Mitac Device 6003
<zenzinho> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
<zenzinho> 	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<zenzinho> 	Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]
<zenzinho> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<zenzinho> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_cs46xx
<zenzinho> 	Kernel modules: snd-cs46xx
<knome> !pastebin zenzinho
<knome> !pastebin | zenzinho
<ubottu> zenzinho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zenzinho> ok, sorry for this!
<ochosi> zenzinho: you could try to re-start pulseaudio from the commandline and see what output you get
<ochosi> zenzinho: sudo service pulseaudio start
<zenzinho> I get no message - so I presume that at least something is working!?
<zenzinho> but still - if I open audio settings I get the message in the window: "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..." then it shows up the audio device and some dropdown box with "analog headset" selected and some controls. After 1 second the window get cleared and it posts again "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..." ...
<ochosi> zenzinho: sorry, you probably need a PA expert (you could check a pulseaudio support chan) and i gotta go
<zenzinho> ok, and thank you for your support!
<DevilItself> hi guys
<DevilItself> I just added new virtual host to my box
<DevilItself> and everything is working fine
<DevilItself> but when I am submitting a form
<DevilItself> there is no post data comming through
<DevilItself> can anyone help me, please
<DevilItself> ?
<DevilItself> ??
<DevilItself> ???
<bgardner> I'm going to guess you need one of the Apache support channels.
<DevilItself> yup
<DevilItself> do you know any maybe?
<bgardner> DevilItself: You might start with #apachefriends
<DevilItself> join #debian-apach
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello, just setup xfce4-terminal as a dropdown, got it mostly transparent, but have one configuration issue to settle. Is there a way to completely remove the border? there is still a faint outline, even launched with the --hide-borders flag.
<ntzrmtthihu777> example: http://imagebin.org/268096
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, play with the terminal settings ...
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: that must be added by your window manager -- no outline here
<cub> ntzrmtthihu777, nice look. :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: dang. I am using the default for xfce... just thought that maybe someone would know the particulars
<ntzrmtthihu777> cub: thanks, lol. I was using tilda, but once I learned the new one in xubuntu could do it I jumped at the chance to simplify my machine with one less package ;)
<wanchope11> hi all
<lderan> hi wanchope11
<lderan> are you in need of some help :)
<wanchope11> does anyone know, why don't I see the applications installed in the menu?
<wanchope11> yes, this is a not important question, but I have installed Gparted, and Disks-Utility and I don't see them in the menu
<wanchope11> but I can launch them through the console
<lderan> gparted is in system settings i think
<wanchope11> yes, it should be there, but it is not :-)
<lderan> it may appear after you've rebooted, it didn't appear t first for me either
<lderan> at*
<wanchope11> no, they does not appear anymore
<wanchope11> it is weird
<howefield> wanchope11: gparted doesn't put its icon in the menu automatically, use system settigns > main menu to > accessories to check it off
<MrHotsauce> gparted shows up in my settings manager (xubuntu here) never has shown up in my menu you could try a menu editor maybe to add it?
<MrHotsauce> oh this is #xubuntu not #ubuntu i confused the channels for a moment lol
<MrHotsauce> use alacarte to add gparted to your meny
<MrHotsauce> menu*
<wanchope11> i can add manually the icons to the menu. RightClick on MenuIcon -> Properties -> Edit Menu
<wanchope11> there the menu can be editable, adding and removing the corresponding application icons.
<wanchope11> I thought it was automatically
<wanchope11> :-)
<elfy> wanchope11: if it isn't showing in settings manager - system then that is a bug if it's a new version you have
<wanchope11> thanks guys
<kaapa_> hello, i have an interesting problem with my xubuntu (13.04) on lenovo y580 ( nvidia gtx 660m with bumblebee). I have an external monitor, connected via hdmi, which worked just fine for some weeks, but now after disconnecting the screen, and connecting it again, external monitor is not detected. I have faced the similar problem one again, and only complete reinstall hepled. I don't want to do this again, you know any solutions?
<kaapa_> similar problem once before*
<howefield> j category5
<xubuntu793> Me gustaria saber como instalar la aplicacion para tener la transmision de radiofrecuencia activada,...no se me conecta la wifi.
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu793> Muchas gracias
<xubuntu793> He intentado instalar varios comandos pero no se como funciona el programa y si, es verdad todo esta en ingles y no entiendo nada,..
<e1genio> buonasera a tutti
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#xubuntu 2013-08-20
<ner0x> I'm getting an odd "session" pop-up screen stating I can join the "default" or create a new. Any way to wipe all session info or fix this?
<ner0x> Might I add it keeps crasing (Leaving me to rejoin each time)
<Monkeytoe> hello
<Monkeytoe> I am trying to find a theme for xubuntu someone showed me a couple weeks back. It made xubuntu windows look like windows 8. I believe it was something like bogue orange. Does anyone know where I can download this theme?
<ochosi> not really, but the standard sites would be xfce-look or deviantart
<ochosi> you could check there
<Monkeytoe> ok
<maikeldaloo> I everyone :)
<maikeldaloo> hi*
<maikeldaloo> Is anyone around? I'm stuck with installing Vundle.. it keeps complaining about ^M characters.
<ChogyDan> hey all, so, is there a way to have more text shown for my icons on the desktop?  Right now it is 3/4 of a line, and I'm used to something more like 2 lines
<ChogyDan> does tha make sense?
<nonuby> i ended up somehow breaking the login manager, ive reinstall xubuntu-desktop and lightdm but it is different than before (and thus like xfce power manager not working), whats the pacakage with default login manager?
<cub> nonuby, do you mean it's different once you have logged in or the actual login screen?
<nonuby> the actual login screen is different, i can stil get to xfce but things like power manager dont load
<nonuby> i suspect in my pursuit of getting back to doing productive work ive installed the wrong login manager
<cub> Ok, I thought you perhaps had changed the "Xubuntu Session" when logging in, quite common.
<nonuby> on your setup what does dpkg -l | grep lightdm |grep ii show?
<cub> I run Ubuntu Studio so it might not show the same as you want. :)
<Pkunk> Is there anyway to get the xubuntu installer to install to software raid partitions ?
<Pkunk> i used the "try ubuntu" option and then with mdadm created 2 raid1 arrays
<well_laid_lawn> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<well_laid_lawn> Pkunk:  ↑
<Pkunk> well the only solution ubuntu wiki's say is to use the "alternate" installer cd.. which means another 700MB download
<Pkunk> is there any way i can apt-get the alternate debian installer which supports software raid ?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try   apt-cache search install   and see what comes up
<well_laid_lawn> I have no idea what it could be called
<xubuntu413> hola!
<xubuntu413> hi!
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu413
<ubottu> xubuntu413: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu413
<ubottu> xubuntu413: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu413> ok sorry
<GridCube> :D no te preocupes
<xubuntu413> well Im going to ask in english, or I'll try it hehe
<xubuntu413> there are 2 problems with my laptop with linux
<xubuntu413> xubuntu
<xubuntu413> tI have two acounts and one of them I can't work because video problems
<xubuntu413> and in the other one I can't hear anything, but in the guest's acount those problems don't exist!
<xubuntu413> What can I do to solve it?
<xubuntu832> Necesito que alguien me ayude. He reinstalado Ubuntu y me han borrado todas las fotos y videos que tenia en el ordenador. Alguien me puede esplicar como recuperarlos o como volver a la configuracion que el ordenador tenia antes de hacer la reinstalacion.
<Kiyonich> english please
<xubuntu832> Sorry i don't speek englis. don't study
<koegs> !es | xubuntu832
<ubottu> xubuntu832: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu832> Tanks
<noobuntu017> Hi  everybody
<knome> noobuntu017, hello
<noobuntu017> i have a problem with a extension of my apache2    :  mcrypt
<noobuntu017> i have install it by software center /uninstall reinstall it by apt-get
<knome> can you describe the problem itself?
<noobuntu017> i need it for a cms Open Classifieds
<knome> that's not the problem, that's the goal
<noobuntu017> ok my problem is that after install the extension it dont look like to be load in apache (noob view of course)
<knome> have you restarted apache after you installed the extension?
<noobuntu017> of course
<noobuntu017> i take a look in /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.ini      seem to be good
<lderan> if it enabled in the php.ini file?
<lderan> is*
<noobuntu017> not know          here i am /etc/php5/apache2/
<koegs> did you install php5-mcrypt and afterwards restart apache?
<noobuntu017> yes restart apache many time
<koegs> and how do you know mcrypt is not loaded?
<lderan> if you put <?php phpinfo(INFO_MODULES); ?> into a test php file, it should output all the modules loaded by your php
<noobuntu017> Loaded Modules 	core mod_so mod_watchdog http_core mod_log_config mod_logio mod_version mod_unixd mod_unixd mod_access_compat mod_alias mod_auth_basic mod_authn_core mod_authn_file mod_authz_core mod_authz_host mod_authz_user mod_autoindex mod_deflate mod_dir mod_env mod_filter mod_mime prefork mod_negotiation mod_php5 mod_rewrite mod_setenvif mod_status
<noobuntu017> have to  leave   see it later thanks for all
<xubuntu043> join # xubuntu-es
<xubuntu443> hello, good day everyone i need some help i am new ar xubuntu actually just finished installing it a few minutos ago, the thing is that i cannot see any vid on the browser, youtube for example does not display vids properly can some  body help me to fix this please?
<Sysi> install xubuntu-restricted-extras or flashplugin-installer
<xubuntu443> excellent thanks
<num7> Hi, can somebody help me please, to fix this issue, cause i have no sound on my xubuntu (3.8.0-27-generic)...
<num7> my xubuntu version is 13.04
<luisssss> good afeternoon i like to ask for help i just installed xubuntu 13.04 a couple hours ago, then i did asked in here for help since browser is not displaying vids properly and some one told me to sinatll xubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin and so i did but i do still have the same problem here is how ithe browser display vids: http://postimg.org/image/hwwkj6o7j/4ed01c21/  can come body help me to fix this problem please?
<pmjdebruijn> what graphics card do you have?
<pmjdebruijn> but to be honest I have no clue how to fix it... if nobody else knows, you might want to try xubuntu 12.04.3 which will be released in two days though
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait... ubuntu 12.04.3 will be released in two days... I guess the xubuntu variant will be a tad later
<GridCube> luisssss: try disabling the hardware acceleration from flash
<luisssss> intel corporation 82845G/GL Chipset Integrated Graphic Device VGA Vontroller
<luisssss> i went into youtube to see what you say Grid but it wont respond
<pmjdebruijn> btw, that's a really old chip, right?
<luisssss> let me try another way
<luisssss> it is a dinosaur
<luisssss> but is all i got
<pmjdebruijn> heh right
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/IntelSNA you might want to read that
<pmjdebruijn> grep "SNA init" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pmjdebruijn> try that
<pmjdebruijn> what does that say?
<luisssss> it says i need to donwload som xorg
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> grep "SNA init" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pmjdebruijn> that should return a single line, please paste it here
<luisssss> okgive me a sec
<luisssss> [    24.481] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with gen2 backend
<pmjdebruijn> right
<luisssss> thats what it says
<pmjdebruijn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292224/ubuntu-13-04-bad-3d-performance-of-intel-ironlake see second comment
<pmjdebruijn> the xorg.conf one
<GridCube> luisssss: if you add to the youtube url &html5=True to fore it to html5 and use no flash?
<pmjdebruijn> depending on the video
<luisssss> uuuuu and how fo i do that? sorry is like i do not know much of those terms
<peyam> I made a panel (vertical) I want to have smooth corner. how do I do it?
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: exactly like it says there # gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pmjdebruijn> paste that content (make sure it's exactly right), and save it, then reboot
<luisssss> o do not have a "xorg.cong" file
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: it says "create" there doesn't it
<luisssss> right
<luisssss> i do that then i fopy what it says on the ling you gave me right?
<pmjdebruijn> # gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pmjdebruijn> on the terminal
<pmjdebruijn> and then paste the config snippet in there and save it
<pmjdebruijn> the Section...EndSection bit
<luisssss> done
<pmjdebruijn> only the Section...EndSection bit?
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: ?
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, if that's done, you need to restart X11, the easiest and most reliable way of doing that, is by simply rebooting your machine
<luisssss> sorry i was having some issue any way is done
<pmjdebruijn> did you reboot as well?
<luisssss> mp
<luisssss> not yet let me do it and see how it goes
<luisssss> brb
<luisssss> o am bacj and no difference at all
<luisssss> vids still looks the same on browser
<pmjdebruijn> hmmm no clue then sorry
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait, just to be sure
<pmjdebruijn> grep "SNA init" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pmjdebruijn> what does that return now
<luisssss> [    24.553] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with gen2 backend
<pmjdebruijn> ok, that's not good
<pmjdebruijn> what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pmjdebruijn> say
<pmjdebruijn> paste it on pastebin.com
<Jakub> hi
<Jakub> hey
<luisssss> http://pastebin.ca/2434858
<Jakub> any people from CZECH REPUBLIC?
<Jakub> ohh... okay :D
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Jakub> I have problem wit Xubuntu :/
<Jakub> I have old PC
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: you didn't do what it said
<Jakub> with 1GB RAM 2,6 Intel pentium processor
<luisssss> o dod copy and paste what it says on the link you gave me
<luisssss> guess i did it wrong
<bazhang> whats the problem Jakub
<luisssss> sorry
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: do page said something else
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: Copy Section...EndSection
<luisssss> can you gace me the link again please?
<pmjdebruijn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292224/ubuntu-13-04-bad-3d-performance-of-intel-ironlake
<luisssss> that page was created by me
<luisssss> it wasnt there
<Unit193> luisssss: Put http://paste.openstack.org/show/GLdP2z6nmWxKRpzVIBMv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luisssss> pl
<luisssss> ok
<Jakub> its... windows of the browser etd.. its ...     Bugg :D light bugg
<Jakub> :/
<Jakub> and on pannel too :(
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: please wait, one thing at a time
<Jakub> and pc is very slowly :( its normal ?
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: http://pastebin.com/rU1Kxdij it should be like that
<bazhang> Jakub, try lubuntu and see
<Jakub> Okay
<Jakub> Thank :)
<Jakub> Bye ;)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop Jakub
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: uxa in theory isn't as fast, and last I tried uxa didn't work and fell back to SNA anyway.
<Jakub> okay
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: this is about display corruption
<bazhang> Jakub, then choose from the login window
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: so performs seems like a completely secondary concern
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: That's exactly what I'm talking about...
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: the bitdepth stuff really fixed it for you?
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<Unit193> Flash doesn't handle it well at all, 11.8 flash does better though.
<luisssss> ok done
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: well then reboot, and if that doesn't work Unit193 has an alternate approach
<pmjdebruijn> luisssss: Unit193's approach might be better with regard to performance
<luisssss> that last link does not work pmjdeb
<pmjdebruijn> what link?
<luisssss> http://pastebin.com/rU1Jxdij
<pmjdebruijn> that's because there's a typo
<pmjdebruijn> http://pastebin.com/rU1Kxdij
<luisssss>  http://pastebin.com/rU1Kxdij
<luisssss> does not work
<pmjdebruijn> that one does for me
<knome> me too.
<luisssss> this is what i get: Server not found                                                                Firefox can't find the server at pastebin.com+
<pmjdebruijn> then I guess then you're having DNS problems?
<luisssss> without the "+"
<luisssss> ok thats another issue
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, I'm out of time now
<pmjdebruijn> good luck
<luisssss> first thin first
<luisssss> hello again pmdjdeb and Unit193 can you give the links you gave awhile ago please?
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/GLdP2z6nmWxKRpzVIBMv
<Unit193> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<luisssss> than k you very much i just want to boomark them they did fic the problem thank you very much guys
<Unit193> Sure.  The first one is the uncommented part of my own xorg.conf file.
<luisssss> well it did the magic thank you guys you just brought my old pc back to life :P
<nasir> i need help using squid to filter the web
<nasir> i need help using squid to filter the web
<bazhang> try #squid
<strap> hi, can someone help me with efibootmgr?
<HisaoNakai> strap: Try #ubuntu o_o
<strap> ok
<alexgaff> héllo!
<Chaser> Hello does the crash bug reporter in xubuntu send the reports to anywhere ?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Chaser> thank you.
<ner0x> Afternoon all. Anyone around? I'm having some odd session issues.
<holstein> just ask
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ner0x> Well it goes to  this new "Default session" or create new session. Unfortunately it loads on a screen that it hasn't "booted" yet. I use dual monitors and it's on the right one. The only one "active" is the left. Not sure why but this is how it's been for the past day.
<ner0x> Xubuntu 13.04
<ner0x> I've had this issue since I installed. It doesn't "load" my second screen on boot. It's like there's a 15 minute "warmup" period before it shows it's there.
<holstein> installed what?
<ner0x> xubuntu 13.04
<holstein> what has been happening for the past day?
<ner0x> holstein: Well since I've installed it's been ignoring the right screen for about fifteen minutes and then I have to manually change the x config with nvidia-settings
<ner0x> holstein: Now it's coming up with this "session" dialog where the username selection dialog used to be. It has a "default" session or I can create a new one.
<Sysi> you've slected to have session selection menu at login (in session settings), for dualhead you need to either use xorg.conf file or xrandr script
<ner0x> Sysi: I do use xorg.conf and it completely ignores it.
<holstein> ner0x: you installed 15 minutes ago?
<ner0x> holstein: No. I'm saying it ignores the right screen for 15 minutes after boot as if it's having a "warmup" time.
<ner0x> holstein: And since that "session" dialog is showing up on that screen rather than the left... it's rather annoying.
<ner0x> holstein: Okay it finally "warmed up" I'm getting a gtk dialog that says "Default: Last access: <DATE>" and I have the option to logout and start a new session.
<holstein> ner0x: i would just blow out that session.. if i didnt want to, i would make a new users and test..
<ner0x> holstein: How do I even delete the session?
<ner0x> holstein: Not an option in the list.
<w30> ner0x, I had a single monitor do that. Times got longer and longer then failed after about 3 months. Switch monitors and see if trouble follows the actual physical monitor.
<ner0x> w30: I think it is the monitor but haven't wanted to spend the cash to get a new one.
<ner0x> w30: Realistically I do think it's the monitor.
<w30> ner0x, something to do with the software that shuts down the display if not having a signal.
<w30> ner0x, at first a quick on and off with the switch would jog it to life.
<w30> ner0x, I took the monitor apart to see if it could be hotwired but the switch had about 10 wires going to it plus a little board
 * w30 sighs
<ner0x> w30: I'll look into getting new monitors. Thank you sir.
<xubuntu772> hey
<xubuntu772> ...
<xubuntu772> heeey???
#xubuntu 2013-08-21
<lgc> Hi. For some reason my system goes mute all by itself. I need to fumble with controls in order to make it sound. What could be happening?
<SunStar> anything plugged in?
<w30> I keep having that problem also. My box keeps picking a Nvidia sound card instead of Intel (the correct one). If I switch it it works for a couple of reboots and then it picks Nvidia again , dammit
<SunStar> does the headphone jack function correctly? (if this is a laptop)
<lgc> SunStar: are you asking me?
<SunStar> yeah
<lgc> SunStar: No, nothing plugged.
<lgc> I need to go to Volume control and unmute it.
<SunStar>  lgc  what kind of sound hardware you got?
<lgc> SunStar: How do I find out?
<SunStar> do you have more than 1 sound processor? go to a terminal emulator and type lspci
<lgc> SunStar: Intel HD Audio Controller (rev 03) .
<lgc> SunStar: http://linuxg.net/how-to-fix-the-mute-problem-on-xubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<SunStar> lgc, in the terminal type: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<SunStar> what does it say for the very first line (codec)
<lgc> SunStar: Realtek ALC272X
<SunStar> try this: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<SunStar> then add to the very end of the file: options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<lgc> SunStar: The file doesn't seem to exist.
<lgc> There's an alsa-base.conf, though, SunStar.
<SunStar> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SunStar> yeah
<SunStar> then restart
<SunStar> after adding options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<lgc> OK, I'll try the reboot, SunStar.
<lgc> SunStar: It didn't work. :( .
<SunStar> well then i'd suggest posting on the forums with information about the computer including what version you are running, Intel HD Audio Controller (rev 03), Realtek ALC272X codec
<lgc> SunStar: OK, I'll do that. Thanks a lot!
<SunStar> might want to remove that option from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  seeing as how it didnt fix the issue
<lgc> SunStar: I'll do that.
<SunStar> if there are multiple instances, leave the first
<lgc> Multiple instances?
<SunStar> if you see "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" in more than one place in the file
<SunStar> just remove the one you added
<lgc> It was the only one, SunStar .
<SunStar> well then good luck
<lgc> Thanks!
<Viva_Nero> I can't seem to take a screenshot.
<Viva_Nero> I press print src, but it never prompts me asking where and in what format to save.
<bazhang> png is the default
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i find them in the /home or /home/pics or whatever
<bazhang> the save location is in home
<Viva_Nero> I never get that far though, it doesn't show the preview or ask what name and location for the save
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i never see that either.. i just find the shots in /home
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i dont get a filetype prompt.. just a .png in /home
<Viva_Nero> hmm..
<Viva_Nero> How do I make it start asking again?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: try looking in your /home..
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you can try another screenshot application
<Viva_Nero> I take it the default program for it changed since karmic?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: TBH, i dont ponder screenshots that much, friend..
<Viva_Nero> I looked in my /home and /home/pictures, it didn't even save anything
<holstein> Viva_Nero: maybe you are not hitting the correct keys.. sometimes you need "function" or "alt"
<holstein> or shift
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you dont have to use the keyboard.. try accessing it in the menu
<Viva_Nero> none of those had any effect
<holstein> Viva_Nero: "those".. define what *exactly* you did
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you went to "take a screenshot" in the menu? and did what?
<Viva_Nero> the 4 key combos you listed with print src
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i have *no* idea what your keyboard will take
<holstein> Viva_Nero: try the menu item, please
<Viva_Nero> Menu item?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: screenshot, from the menu
<Viva_Nero> I'm in a java applet
<holstein> Viva_Nero: please elaborate
<Viva_Nero> nothing screenshot related is listed in the right click menu anywhere, or the applications menu
<holstein> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<holstein> Viva_Nero: what would i do? open a package manager, and search "screenshot".. i would read and install one or 2, and try them, and use the one that i can use and that works ofr me
<holstein> for*
<Viva_Nero> Wait, is a screenshot program no longer isntalled by default?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: it is/was for me.. but i have no idea what you are running or what you have changed.. or what your keyboard is like, or why you dont see "screenshot" in the menu
<holstein> Viva_Nero: fact: you can install a screenshot applciation that prompts you.. and that you might like better anyways
<Viva_Nero> Running quantal, never touched anything screenshot related in synaptic
<holstein> Viva_Nero: ok
<holstein> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubottu> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-1 (raring), package size 1631 kB, installed size 2906 kB
<holstein> Viva_Nero: ^ that is where i would start
<lataku> there was 4 updates on update manager, kernel related files, it showed that it would be 3.8.29 kernel, but when I check uname -r it still shows .27
<lataku> also it did not tell me to reboot as usually
<lataku> xubuntu 13.04 here
<lataku> what is the latest kernel?
<lataku> 3.8.0.27 I meant
<lataku> and the update said about 3.8.0.29
<lataku> interesting, rest of the kernel files show in synaptic, but werent on updatemanager list :O
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i can't access my smb shares from windows XP PC
<XATRIX> I have no firewall rules on my netbook PC
<XATRIX> netstat -tpln show smbd daemon is up and running
<XATRIX> ps axu | grep nmbd shows up and running
<XATRIX> When i do "\\192.168.1.10\xatrix" in windows explorer it hangs for some time, and gives me an error , The networks path was not found
<koegs> just try \\192.168.1.10 first
<XATRIX> Yes, now it opens
<XATRIX> But why i can't see a PC in my Network places -> Entrire network -> Microsoft Windows Networks...
<XATRIX> I'd like it to be autodiscoverable in Network Explorer
<koegs> XATRIX: can you nopaste your smb.conf?
<XATRIX> yes
<xubuntu372> Hello :-)
<XATRIX> koegs: http://pastie.org/8255953
<koegs> i think you need "wins support=yes" and "local master = yes" and "preferred master = yes"
<XATRIX> koegs: i need to add it to my smb.conf ?
<XATRIX> can i do it from the GUI configurator ?
<koegs> which "gui configurator"?
<koegs> XATRIX: just tried, the options work for me, my windows xp sees the server
<XATRIX> ok
<XATRIX> koegs: I've seen my netbook in Network explorer of a windows box, but i can't open it
<XATRIX> Network path not found
<XATRIX> currently i have the following added to smb.conf:
<XATRIX>    wins support = yes
<XATRIX>    domain master = auto
<xubuntu695> the new kernel 3.8.0-29 seems broken when trying to boot a full disk encrypted disk.
<xubuntu695> 3.8.0-19 still works.
<xubuntu695> I don't get to the passphrase prompt.
<xubuntu695> Instead, after ca. 3 minutes, it drops into a busybox.
<Noskcaj> xubuntu695, May i suggest you file a bug?
<xubuntu695> O.K. I'll do that
<Kharec> xubuntu695: my disk is fully encrypted
<Kharec> My kernel is 3.8.0-29
<Kharec> and I can boot it after the update
<Kharec> uname: Linux bakura 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 23:12:18 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu555> Hi xubuntu installed on 32bit AMD Athlon XP 1800+ cpu with ATI Radeon 9000 graphics card. Flash not playing any browsers (firefox, chromium or chrome). Uninstalled browsers and plugins and reinstalled and still no video or sound. Lost as to where to go now. Please help
<xubuntu555> Should have also said this version 12.04
<knome> xubuntu555, have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<koegs> how did you install flash?
<xubuntu555> I have
<xubuntu555> I have installed xubuntu-restricted-extras and Adobe Flash plug-in. Ive also tried Gnash SWF viewer and that didn't work. I've removed that one again.
<knome> xubuntu555, you can't have multiple flash versions, that'll break it
<xubuntu555> Sorry I removed the flash-plugin first then installed Gnash one however when that didn't work removed the Gnash one and reinstalled the Adobe one. I never had both installed at the same time and the software centre is showing only the Adobe one as currently installed.
<xubuntu555> I also seen somewhere that I should remove or rename the libflashplayer.so so that Chrome would use it's own version however that didn't work either so renamed it back again.
<Arpad2> hello
<cfhowlett> Arpad2, greetings
<Arpad2> I am getting 'omittoing directory' message when I want to copy one directory
<koegs> Arpad2: try "cp -r"
<Arpad2> that give invalid argument
<Arpad2> I would like to copy some mp3 files onto my phone
<koegs> Arpad2: what command did you use?
<Arpad2> from the notebook's harddrive
<cub> Arpad2: what kind of phone is it?
<Arpad2> motorola atrix2 android 4.0.4
<cfhowlett> Arpad2, airdroid
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010045/
<cfhowlett> Arpad2, android app: airdroid
<Arpad2> ok
<koegs> Arpad2: try typing "cp -r Hand<tab><tab>" it will give you the correct syntax for a folder with a space in it
<Arpad2> you mean to press the TAB button twice
<Arpad2> ?
<koegs> yes
<Arpad2> ok
<koegs> i think you will end up with "cp -r Handel\:\ Messiah /media/blablabla
<Arpad2> indeed:)
<koegs> you have to escape special characters and spaces with \
<koegs> but Tabulator will do that for you also :)
<Arpad2> I have got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010062/
<xubuntu687> is it ok to uninstall all default applications you dont like and install the ones you want on xubuntu? or can you install xubuntu with no apps?
<TheSheep> xubuntu687: yes
<xubuntu874> I was on earlier as I'm having problems with flash however nobody was able to help at that time. I've since reinstalled xubuntu from scratch and I still face the same problems. Each time I try to load a flash based site (youtube) I get a crash report in firefox about a plugin-container and in Chromium. The only things that I have done since the reinstall are do an update and upgrade, restart, and then install xubuntu-restricted-e
<xubuntu874> The system is old. It's an Abit NF7-S2G mobo with a AMD Athlon XP 1800+ cpu and ATI Radeon 9000 gx card.
<xubuntu874> And 1GB ram
<WindowsPro> helo
<WindowsPro> anybody
<WindowsPro> anybody
<WindowsPro> hello i need help
<aranya> @windowspro : Just ask your question, if somebody knows, will answer ...
<eph3meral> so I've been having lots of borderline random difficult to reproduce but consistent (several times per day) crashes under XFCE on Ubuntu 13.04 64bit, I have googled for a while now but haven't found anything to solve this, has anyone else been experiencing this?
<eph3meral> sorry for xpost, don't know where this is most appropriate or what the root problem is
<darkbliss> greetings
<darkbliss> iv just instaled xubuntu and i have a issue that im not sure how to resolve can someone help me
<bgardner> darkbliss: Ask your question, we can try
<darkbliss> well in trying to run a bukkit minecraft server but i keep getting an error on the terminal when i try to run it
<bgardner> darkbliss: That's not really a Xubuntu support question.  What is the error message you are getting?
<darkbliss> fail to execute process home/mc-server/Área" (file or directory doenst exist)
<bgardner> darkbliss: You should probably try asking over in #minecraft
<hinterplayer> Woo! Just installed Xubuntu on my non-PAE laptop.
#xubuntu 2013-08-22
<eviler> hello,somebody here?
<David-A> eviler: yes, somebody is here
<David-A> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eviler> sorry,I just saying hello
<eviler> quit
<vorsorken> how are notification area icons are specified?
<GridCube> what?
<vorsorken> how does the notification area program determine which icons to use for battery indicator, volume, network connection, etc.?
<GridCube> i guess they get put like this file:///usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce/notifications/48
<David-A> vorsorken: they use different sets of icons depending on the theme, but how they do it, i dont know. do you want icons from a particular theme without actually changing theme?
<GridCube> if i have to bet i would say that the naming comes froms the freedesktop specs http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/icon-naming-spec/
<vorsorken> I suppose my real question was how are themes made and/or modified -- I didn't know if there was a config file somewhere but GridCube pointed out where to look, thanks
<GridCube> vorsorken, if i understand correctly the icon packs name the icons according to the freedesktop specs, then programmers call those icons expecting them to exist properly, if they are not there you get the default broken icon icon
<GridCube> hope that makes sense
<vorsorken> yep I got it, thanks again
<Monkeytoe> is there any way to remove the icon text on the desktop .. so for instance the firefox icon will just show the globe and no text below it?
<bullgard4> Monkeytoe: My Xubuntu 12.04.2 does show a tooltip when hovering over the Firefox icon. So I presume that your configuration is at fault.
<koegs> Monkeytoe: you can edit the starter and rename it to " ", then you will see no name
<Monkeytoe> ah
<Monkeytoe> didnt know I could just put a space in it
<Monkeytoe> nice
<Monkeytoe> it still highlights a small area for the missing text unfortunately
<l4irxxl> Hi
<l4irxxl> if i have 2 partitions C: with windows and D: with some files
<l4irxxl> and i choose install on this windows
<l4irxxl> d: will be avaible after install on windows
<l4irxxl> ?
<koegs> what?
<well_laid_lawn> windows doesn't have the drivers to see linux file systems
<elfy> it's a 'Will I nuke one of my partitions if I install to another one' thing I think
<well_laid_lawn> I just took a guess
<elfy> l4irxxl: the answer is probably, but we would prefer to see the layout of the partitions from within the livecd not from a windows description
<well_laid_lawn> if the install replaces windows :d will be accessable from the new linux
<elfy> open the terminal from the bottom panel and run
<elfy> sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<elfy> oh - then give us the url :)
<l4irxxl> ok i don't need it
<l4irxxl> fdisl -l dont show ntfs partitions
<l4irxxl> but hirens boot.is powerfull :)
<zy_guy> i need help getting 24 bit color depth for my laptop, please
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> anyone has successfully preseeded (completely) the xubuntu desktop install?
<holstein> Adri2000: preseeded an iso?
<pmjdebruijn> I'm not sure if the desktop installer is meant to be preseeded at all
<Adri2000> holstein: yes, the xubuntu desktop iso, which means ubiquity indeed
<pmjdebruijn> the text-mode debian installer has extensive preseeding possibilities though
<pmjdebruijn> (available on the server install iso)
<Adri2000> but is there an iso available which has both the xubuntu packages and debian-installer?
<holstein> Adri2000: are you looking for an "alternate" installer?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't think so. but you can probably make the debian-installer apt the xubuntu-desktop package, which should pull in most require dependancies
<holstein> !mini | Adri2000
<ubottu> Adri2000: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Adri2000> holstein: the one which doesn't exist anymore, yes :)
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, why would you want to preseed the desktop installer?
<Adri2000> holstein: mini doesn't work for me. I need all the packages on the iso
<Adri2000> pmjdebruijn: I want an iso to install xubuntu unattended
<pmjdebruijn> that's not the goal... that's the means
<pmjdebruijn> if you give some more background information, someone might be able to suggest an alternate approach
 * pmjdebruijn has to run
<holstein> Adri2000: you are always free to make your own installer.. which sounds like what you are looking for.. .i have also made installs, and just cloned them
<Adri2000> well... I need to produce an iso (to have a CD or USB stick) which will automatically install xubuntu on a machine, with my own parameters regarding lang, timezone, partitioning, etc
<Adri2000> different hardware, I can't just clone the hard disk
<holstein> Adri2000: sure.. and that product you are wanting to create will be yours, and not xubuntu or ubuntu.. and you are welcome to create it
<holstein> Adri2000: you actually *can* just clone it for different hardware
<holstein> Adri2000: the linux kernel is modular, and works well in that situation, unless you have installed certain proprietary drivers
<Adri2000> no... I don't want to create another distro
<Adri2000> I just want the xubuntu iso, with questions already answered. I'm not going to publish this, it's for internal needs in an organization
<holstein> Adri2000: i understand, but you are asking for another one.. and if xubuntu stock dosnt meet your needs, you'll need to create what does meet your needs
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview might be what you are looking for.. or help you find what you seek
<Adri2000> thanks, but what I'd rather need is a preseed file that works with xubuntu ubuiquity, and any advice on how to integrate it in the iso (bonus point :))
<Adri2000> ubiquity*
<holstein> Adri2000: the iso is what it is.. there are many ways to create custom iso's
<xubuntu190> g
<xubuntu190> f
<xubuntu190> f
<xubuntu190> f
<Pici> xubuntu190: please stop
<xubuntu190> Ok
<xubuntu190> I need help
<Pici> then just ask
<xubuntu190> Ok
<Riddell> I'm commiting https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/fix-kernels-precise-xubuntu/+merge/181586
<xubuntu190> I'm on mac os x lion
<xubuntu190> And
<xubuntu190> I want
<xubuntu190> To
<Pici> !enter | xubuntu190
<ubottu> xubuntu190: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xubuntu190> Install Xubuntu
<Riddell> knome: ^^
<xubuntu190> Ok
<knome> Riddell, cheers
<knome> Riddell, worksforme :)
<xubuntu190> I'm on mac os x lion and do you know any way I can install it?
<knome> Riddell, also if you poke us at #xubuntu-devel in the future other people can respond easier too :)
<Riddell> ah yes
<knome> Riddell, and thanks again :)
<xubuntu190> I downloaded the AMD 64 bit but my mac is a 64bit intel mac
<xubuntu190> Can someone awnser:.
<xubuntu190> ?
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> xubuntu190: i used refit to run linux only on my macbook..
<Pici> xubuntu190: there is a special iso for mac, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64+mac.iso
<Pici> er
<Pici> not server
<Pici> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Pici> oh, xubuntu /me wanders off after not being helpful
<xubuntu190>  But
<xubuntu190> I dont have amd
<xubuntu190> I have intel
<xubuntu190> I only found this working one but it's only 32 bit
<xubuntu190> :3
<Pici> holstein: is there an amd64+mac iso for xubuntu?
<Pici> is it needed?
<xubuntu190> Let me show give you the link
<holstein> Pici: TBH, i cant remember if i used the "special" iso or not..
<xubuntu190> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/alternate/xubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso.torrenthttp://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/alternate/xubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<holstein> xubuntu190: try the iso live on the harddware..
<xubuntu190> it's i386
<xubuntu190> also know as 32 bit
<xubuntu190> I want 64 bit
<holstein> xubuntu190: you likely have 64bit hardware
<xubuntu190> I do!
<holstein> xubuntu190: and the "amd" term is throwing you off
<holstein> xubuntu190: download whatever iso you want, and try it live on the hardware
<xubuntu190> Ok
<xubuntu190> I downloaded the Amd an my mac said
<xubuntu190> No mountable file system
<holstein> xubuntu190: the one you linked above is the 32bit one
<knome> xubuntu190, xubuntu doesn't officially support mac systems.
<xubuntu190> Ugh
<holstein> xubuntu190: that is *not* an error that states anything about 32 vs 64 bit
<xubuntu190> People forget about macs
<xubuntu190> It's like a whole different world
<xubuntu190> I tried
<xubuntu190> To get linux fedora
<xubuntu190> But
<holstein> xubuntu190: nothing is preventing apple from making sure ubuntu/xubuntu/linux runs well on them
<holstein> xubuntu190: that being said, i would download the live CD for the 64 or 32 bit OS and try it on the hardware
<holstein> xubuntu190: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu190> I'm well aware
<xubuntu190> I'm getting a macbook pro
<holstein> xubuntu190: when you get the hardware, try the live iso i suggested
<knome> xubuntu190, we're not forgetting about macs. we just don't have the developer resources to maintain a mac ISO. patches and contributions welcome.
<holstein> plus, its intel hardware, and should "just work". assuming one understands the difference and researches the topic
<xubuntu217> I have an old Toshiba.  Is Ubuntu or Xubuntu best for this?
<pleia2> depends on what your idea of "old" is :) specs?
<holstein> try them live and see..
<drc> Installed Xubuntu 13.04. Did the initial update.  Rebooted. Plugged in my 8gig USB stick that I keep most of my config files on (ntsf format)...Would not acknowledge even it's existence. Plugged in the install USB stick (different one), recognized.  Plugged in a 500 gig USB drive, recognized.  Rebooted on the install USB, the USB stick in question was recognized.  Re-installed xubuntu, the USB stick in question was recognized upon insertion. Did the initial u
<drc> pdate, rebooted, the USB stickin question was not recognized.  Moved to a Slackware machine, no problem recognizing the USSB stick in question, same on a windows machine.
<drc> Now my question...what's going on...it's recognized before the update, but not after?
<Unit193> drc: I'd guess way too much in the update to say what did it, but what's in `lsusb`, /var/log/syslog, and `dmesg`
<Unit193> ?
<drc> Unit193: going to reboot and try something...back in a bit to answer your questions.
<comp_> I've never used chat before and wanted to try it out
<elfy> well it's working :)
<comp_> I've beenusing linux since about 1994, but this is my first time trying ubuntu.  As it turns out some of my apps seem to only run in ubuntu
<xubuntu275> hello
<xubuntu275> I have an issue
<xubuntu275> im installing xubuntu
<xubuntu275> I think Im on the last page
<xubuntu275> but
<xubuntu275> the saving installer thing is still going
<xubuntu275> should i shut off my computer and retry>
<bazhang> let it time out
<xubuntu275> yeah now it went away
<xubuntu275> and there is some wierd logo on my screen
<xubuntu275> firefox is still open
<xubuntu275> looks like a braile symbol
<holstein> xubuntu275: if you have installed xubuntu from an official iso, and that is what you want to do, and the installer is finished, reboot
<tq_> test
<tq_> can anyone see my messages?
<knome> test failed.
<tq_> hi knome
<knome> hello.
<tq_> I was trying to reach a room called #r-finance
<knome> tq_, ...yes?
<tq_> never used IRC before
<Unit193> /join #r-finance    and you'll be set.
<tq_> and I cannot seem to enter that room
<tq_> thanks I will give it a try
<tq_> nothing
<Unit193> Channel is blocking unidentified users, you need to register.
<Unit193> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tq_> ok, maybe that is why it would not let me register
<tq_> do you mean I need to /msg NickServ pw id@email.com   ?
<tq_> it keeps telling me my nick is invalid
<tq_> -NickServ- The nick you are trying to register is invalid, please choose another nick to -NickServ- complete your registration
<tq_> I have tried three different 'passwords'
<knome> tq_, that is out of the scope of this channel; please /join #freenode and ask there
<tq_> thanks knome
<tq_> bye
<knome> tq_, no problem - good luck
<AleXa> I put some bash scripts under Session and Startup, Application Autostart. Once the PC's started, how can I kill the running script?
<w30> AleXa, you run these scripts and after they run for a while you don't need them to run anymore?
<AleXa> nope
<AleXa> w30, I wrote a script to run indefinitely, while true - do
<AleXa> but what if I'd like to stop it?
<Unit193> ps aux | grep scriptname   then  kill PID
<AleXa> can't
<AleXa> cause it's in auto start apps
<w30> Can't you make the script sleep 10 minutes or such then quit?
<AleXa> w30, I need it to run almost whole time
<AleXa> but sometimes not
<w30> or kill it's self
<AleXa> maybe
<AleXa> if I add few lines
<AleXa> like
<AleXa> check in another program
<AleXa> if true - autokill
<AleXa> won't do it now. Is there really no way to influence the scripts ran from auto start applications?
<w30> or like check for existance of some file and quit if file exists or perhaps does not exist.
<xubuntu740> how do you fix the sse2 flash problem in linux, my old computer has a amd athlon xp 3200+
<xubuntu310> hi
<nukke> I'm having problems with my battery. for some reason, it's not charging.
<nukke> I'm on Xubuntu 13.04 64bit, on a Thinkpad T400.
<AleXa> 111 nicks on channel, and it goes so slow to get the question answered? Please, type /cs #chan release
<nukke> acpi -i gives me: Battery 0: Charging, 28%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge. Battery 0: design capacity 4401 mAh, last full capacity 4323 mAh = 98%
<Biafra> It may be a bum adapter, nukke
<Biafra> does it work in Windows?
<nukke> I haven't tried, but for some reason it charged it a little bit while it was turned off.
<nukke> it's a new battery. I had been running the laptop with just the adapter for about 2 years.
<Biafra> give it a try
<Biafra> if the same thing happens, it's time to buy a new one.
<Biafra> I've gone through 3 of them in 2 years myself, if it's any comfort
<nukke> will do, thanks.
<David-A> nukke: have you tried take the battery out and put it back again?
<nukke> yeah, I had to buy a new adapter about a year ago, but it was because the plug "broke"
<nukke> David-A: just tried it. as soon as I put it back in again, a notification showed up that said, "Battery is charging." however, acpi still tells me it's charging at "zero rate"
<w30> there is a problem with one of the battery notification applets, I don't remember the details or even what DE it was on. Maybe someone else has more info? Does the battery go dead for sure?
<w30> I think battery charging is a hardware thing. The software is just an indicator. I'm not sure even what triggers a shutdown or suspend for a low battery. That might be an actual voltage thing also. I would be interested if the battery actually is min the state the applet says it is.
<w30> min/in
<nukke> w30: hmm, this is strange.
<nukke> I just unplugged the AC adapter but no notification appeared. on the dock, when I hover on the battery icon, it says, "Adaptor is online. Your battery is charging." and then  it says the time left until it's fully charge.
<nukke> however, the time keeps going down. I'm guessing it's actuall displaying the battery life.
<nukke> acpi tells me that it's still charging, despite it being unplugged. the charge percentage is going down, but it's saying it's charging it at "zero rate."
<w30> something is rotten in Denmark.. eh?
<nukke> probably surströmming
<w30> or Hormel Spam with a broken seal
#xubuntu 2013-08-23
<projectmanga> is there antone there to help me
<nukke> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<projectmanga> ok here we go im having problems wiht connecting with my zaurus i know the problem but i want an easier way to fix the problem (im only 12 years old and yes i installed linux myself)
<nukke> a Zaurus PDA?
<projectmanga> yea why i got it from someone who didnt need it its a sl-5500
<nukke> what kind of problems are you having? is Xubuntu not recognizing the device?
<projectmanga> yes.. well it thinks its a usb network (its 13.04 by the way)
<projectmanga> i cant find any drivers and i need to install a rom update if could get a terminal command that could work
<nukke> a quick Google search yielded this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Zaurus_USB_network_how_to
<projectmanga> i feel as if i need to learn some things this may take awhile
<zy_guy> I need 24 bit color depth in 13.04 with intel igp can someone please help?
<xubuntu629> I have an old computer that allows me to start installation of Ubuntu 10.04 most of the way but always there is issues that arise that make things go wacky and not work. I want to get Xubuntu on them but the installation comes and goes or does not load. I guess it may be the type of CPU's I have (from what I see in other forums about AMD CPU's)
<Unit193> zy_guy: Can you run xdpyinfo | grep root ?
<zy_guy> Did you try 12.04 xubuntu629, i would startwith that sinve 10.04 is no longer support
<zy_guy> I'll run it 1 sec
<xubuntu629> My current problem was with having installed Ubuntu 10.04 and then installing all programs I wanted then my computer just froze and then none of the USB ports worked....so no keyboard or mouse functionality. I had to just hold power button down b/c not even ctrl del worked
<zy_guy> you might have bad instrall media, try downloading 12.04 iso and start with that
<zy_guy> unit193 it says depth of root window 15 planes
<zy_guy> The problem is i want to run xbmc on it, and xbmc wants 24 bit
<xubuntu629> I started with Xubuntu and then Ubuntu 12.04's but they did not work. With Xubuntu 12.04 or higher I just got past Language and then slide show goes away and the loading circle ball shows up and spins for days if I let it but installation does not complete
<Unit193> zy_guy: You are on raring, using Intel SNA.  Drop http://paste.openstack.org/show/4JH73LTTi5F0V4dFKnG6 into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<xubuntu629> I did download and burn 12 discs of all versions but still nothing. I have not problem with installing them on my other PC's and laptops that are not AMD
<projectmanga> is there any single commands that can help my priblem
<zy_guy> xubuntu629, try running the install with the kernel parameter  acpi=off
<zy_guy> or pass the kernel parameter noapic
<xubuntu629> Hmmm??? Ummm I don't know how to do all that stuff. I am basically lucky I can use internet and email correctly.
<zy_guy> unit194 what does that do?
<xubuntu629> I have done some stuff with terminal with my sons help but he moved to Japan
<zy_guy> xubuntu629 look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<xubuntu629> Ok
<xubuntu629> btw I have Windows XP on and Dual booted Xubuntu or Ubuntu on Install along side Windows choice
<Unit193> zy_guy: Might want to use the tab key, but it's configuration to change the default backk to 24bit.  You can read the bug report for more information too.
<zy_guy> can you post thaqt link again please
<zy_guy> I can't seem to be able to cut and paste and i need to have it fopr my othe copmputer
<zy_guy> http://paste.openstack.org/show/4JH73LTTi5F0V4dFKnG6
<zy_guy> nm got it
<xubuntu629> Well I am reading the Boot Options link but it will take me some time to figure it all out and try it. Thanks for help, though. I will have to get back to you on if it is what I need to fix the problems with my USB ports stop functioning. Laterz
<Unit193> Restart, or restart xorg, zy_guy.
<Unit193> In theory, 15 bit is faster.
<zy_guy> i can't really even notice the difference. the only reason I'm asking is because XBMC won't start in less than 24bit. I can't find a comand line argument to force 15 bit
<zy_guy> Im' restarting right now, cross your fingers for me please
<zy_guy> Yes, it worked!! Thank you much!
<Unit193> Sure, nice to help
<xubuntu067> hola alguien me puede apoyar con una problema de fusion icon ???
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Privacee> i'm just curious what are your favorite features of Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> I like that it's blue
<Privacee> why do you prefer Xubuntu over other distros
<well_laid_lawn> I like that it's blue
<well_laid_lawn> xfce is nice and xubuntu has lots of apps to choose from
<Privacee> well_laid_lawn, do you know of an calculator app that has unit conversions?
<Privacee> something similar to what Windows 7 has
<well_laid_lawn> not offhand no
<Privacee> so it i install the latest version of Xubuntu today, it is only supported for 3 months??? WTF
<Privacee> if*
<holstein> Privacee: its supproted for 9 monhts total
<holstein> you can get the lts.. 12.04
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Privacee> what's the point in installing any of the latest Xubuntu releases? why not just have 1 LTS release every 2 years
<pleia2> a lot of people like upgrading every 6 months for the latest software
<Privacee> pleia2, so in 3 months the latest release won't support the latest firefox?
<pleia2> Privacee: it's supported through January, so I don't know where you get 3 months
<holstein> Privacee: in 3 months, the free sources online that provide upgrades will move on to support other versions
<pleia2> firefox is a special case, it is kept upgraded
<holstein> Privacee: you are welcome to keep *any* version of linux or ubuntu manually up to date for as long as you like
<Privacee> so i can just type the update command and it will keep any version up to date?
<holstein> Privacee: there is an update manager
<holstein> Privacee: it will update from the sources during the official support cycle
<Privacee> and once it is not officially supported can i manually update it with an update command?
<holstein> Privacee: no.. by manually installing whatever packages ,by whatever means you want
<Privacee> does the XFCE file manager have side by side window option in one folder?
<holstein> Privacee: you can add *any* filemanger if thunar doenst suit you
<Privacee> i'm sure, but i want to know about the default xubuntu file manager
<holstein> Privacee: try it..
<Privacee> have you tried it?
<holstein> Privacee: would you like for me to try that for you, friend? right now?
<Unit193> Never needed that feature so never looked, but I don't think it does.
<holstein> Privacee: what *exactly* do you want to know?
<holstein> i can open 2 of them, side by side.. i can install a heavier filemanger.. i can search for a plugin
<holstein> if i want to see files side by side, i have *many* ways to do that..
<holstein> the reason i use thunar or pcman is because they are fast
<Privacee> when i was using Linux Mate it had a side-by-side window open which made it quick and easier to transfer files compared to tabs on pcman
<Privacee> options*
<Privacee> Linux Mint Mate had a lot of nice features and it was almost as lightweight as the XFCE version whilst providing more convenience for users, but i was experiencing some bugs so i decided to try lightweight Ubuntu options
<Unit193> Xfce isn't mate or Gnome.
<Privacee> Mint has an older release of XFCE
<Privacee> although they stopped releases since Mate isn't much different than XFCE
<Privacee> they also stopped the LXDE version, which i think was a bad move
<Privacee> WinXP support is ending in a in a few of months many people will likely be looking for a lightweight alternative instead of just throwing out their older PCs
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> AFAIK, dual pane is not in thunar by default.. but many other fm's have it
<Privacee> over 37% of the world market still uses Windows XP https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<holstein> Privacee: this is also not XP support or discussion
<Privacee> Linux desktop market share is only 1.25% as of July 2013, since support of Windows XP ends next year, Linux has the potential to more than double its user base with a lightweight supported OS, such as with LXDE
<Unit193> This isn't on topic for this channel.
<holstein> Privacee: lubuntu is the OS.. lxde is just that.. the desktop environment
<Privacee> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<saulolguin> hola hola
<saulolguin> hello hello
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu832> Hi guys!
<xubuntu832> How can I change the keyboard layout in the system settings and no int the personal settings
<xubuntu832> The problem is when I want to login, i have the default layout. After logging in, I have my personal layout
<TheSheep> xubuntu832: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<xubuntu832> TheSheep: Thanks mate!
<xubuntu832> TheSheep: this apparently is to define a keyboard model.but What I meant is to change the keyaboard layout (according to the language or country )
<xubuntu832> France for example has a different keyboard layout
<TheSheep> xubuntu832: it sets everything
<TheSheep> xubuntu832: just go through all the steps
<xubuntu832> TheSheep: You are absolutely right, we have to choose a keyboard model first and then the other options are configurable.
<xubuntu832> TheSheep: thanks!
<_1nd1g0> Hello there guys)
<_1nd1g0> Anyone to answer some simple tech question?
<Soul-Sing> I am not in good shape, but go ahead:)
<_1nd1g0> OK ^_^ Does your xubuntu 13.04 use real DPMS (monitor power management), or just blanks the screen out in black and does NOT turn the monitor to standby state as it has to do (because I've set such option in prefs)?
<_1nd1g0> The same problem with the laptop screen
<_1nd1g0> Laptop screen does not "sleep" either, so my CCFL backlight lamp keeps burning while the screen is black (((
<Soul-Sing> Sorry not fam. with on xubuntu, gnome turns the of mine monitor into stanby
<koegs> _1nd1g0: easy one
<koegs> disable monitor management in power-options and enable them within xscreensaver advanced options
<koegs> at least that did the trick for me
<Soul-Sing> power management indeed
<_1nd1g0> Thanks a lot, will try and see )
<koegs> _1nd1g0: good luck, had the same issues and all systems, searched a lot, and then found the solution i just told you :D
<koegs> s/and/on/
<Braindead> _1nd1g0: worst case scenario, in case the previous solutions don't work for you: xset dpms force off (manually or via a script)
<cub> koegs, great. A solution to a problem I haven't bothered to investigate. :D
<koegs> you are welcome, cub :)
<_1nd1g0> Well, you do bother when your laptop lamp goes bad some day )
<_1nd1g0> Or battery is drained by the backlight turned on forever )
<_1nd1g0> Well, guys, this trick works perfect, thanks again)
<_1nd1g0> The backlight CCFL lamp on old laptop is almost dead now, so it worth bothering.
<_1nd1g0> Best regards.
<Monkeytoe> Is there a program for ubuntu that will image my operating system hard drive so I can restore it later if something goes wrong?
<koegs> clonezilla, partimage, fsarchiver, dd
<pmjdebruijn> Monkeytoe: generally that might not be the best approach though, if you save your /home
<pmjdebruijn> make a list of the installed packages
<pmjdebruijn> it should be easy to have your system back working quite quickly
<bgardner> pmjdebruijn: +1
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<pmjdebruijn> and then at least you have a clean slate :)
<pmjdebruijn> both have their pro and cons of course
<Monkeytoe> well im wanting to mess around with a pax + grsec hardened kernel build ive got going in a vm.... ive set up this laptop and now want to menuconfig a new kernel... currently its about 95 percent where I want it functionally, I just need to add in the security features.. ive not really done any kernel changes on a live system so am unsure what to expect... and typically only do them on server installs not desktops... so not knowing
<Monkeytoe> what to expect has me leaning towards a drive image
<Monkeytoe> hmm it seems to have cut off some of what I said
<Monkeytoe> well im wanting to mess around with a pax + grsec hardened kernel build ive got going in a vm
<pmjdebruijn> Monkeytoe: if you're doing this in a VM, why not backup the VM disk image?
<pmjdebruijn> or did I misunderstand
<Monkeytoe> not doing anything more with the vm... doing a real deploy on a laptop now... vm was just practicing building the kernel
<Braindead> on a real machine... LVM snapshots
<Monkeytoe> ive got lvm installed since I encrypted the disk.. do you have a link that shows how to do lvm snapshots?
<Braindead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Braindead> http://www.thatsongsoundslike.com/
<Braindead> whooops sorry wrong channel
<pmjdebruijn> Monkeytoe: do you have full disk crypto? because that add another level of complexity (and potential breakage) when updating with experimental kernels
<pmjdebruijn> since you need the right kernel modules and initramfs properly built
<Monkeytoe> yeah I did full disk encryption...
<Monkeytoe> could I reinstall without full disk encryption, then build the kernel... then add full hard disk encryption afterwords?
<Monkeytoe> or even better... could I just build the kernel and include it in a custom version of the xubuntu installer ?
<pmjdebruijn> you could do all of those things
<pmjdebruijn> but if you need to ask, it's going to be a stretch to archive in short amount of time
<pmjdebruijn> I'd recommend the explorer all the area's seperately before attempting to do anything "together"
<Monkeytoe> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> oh damn, I made a bunch of typo's there :s
<pmjdebruijn> but I guess the message got acros :)
<pmjdebruijn> across even :(
<xubuntu873> hello
<xubuntu873> install xubuntu after try from my pen drive
<xubuntu873> i have a xubuntu in my pen drive. i tried xubuntu from my pen drive. now i want to install it on my pen drive . but when i am clicking on install package which is on desktop xunbuntu is not going to install. my keyborad is working fine. and also mouse is working fine. Guide me.
<Sysi> you need to install from another pendrive or a cd
<Sysi> you can't install from the same drive you're installing to
<xubuntu873> :( i think this is a very bad luck for me..
<xubuntu873> why not i cant install OS .. no any trick is there means any file to remove which is preventig to install..
<Sysi> if stick is big enough, you can maybe add another partition where you can install to
<Sysi> at least 8GB, preferably more
<xubuntu873> nop its 4 gb
<Sysi> it's not gonna be big enough for complete xubuntu installation
<xubuntu873> hmm.. k thankx
<xubuntu873> bye ..
<novato> could you help me please? There is a Brazilian community that operating system here on IRC?
<David-A> novato: there is #ubuntu-pt for portugese ubuntu community
<novato> I know that the ubuntu community, I would like to know the Xubuntu.
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bazhang> they should support all there
<David-A> novato: aha, not what i know of
<novato> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<novato> a bot? 'm new!
<novato> David-A: thank you..
<kingnick42> I've got this new mouse - http://dx.com/p/r-horse-rh-3200-usb-wired-800-1600-2400-3200dpi-gaming-optical-mouse-black-golden-190cm-cable-133967
<kingnick42> The left and right click buttons work fine, as does the middle click. Can't find a way to configure the other three buttons, and, most annoyingly, the scrollwheel doesn't work. Any ideas?
<David-A> kingnick42: run "xev" in a terminal, roll the wheel with the mouse in the xev window, and see if it sends button codes, and if so what buttons? (wheel should be button 4 and button 5)
<David-A> kingnick42: for the additional buttons, use xev to see if they have button codes, then you can "program" them with e.g. xbindkey
<kingnick42> David-A, no button codes for the scrollwheel
<kingnick42> David-A, the side buttons have button codes (8,9)
<kingnick42> the top one doesn't (maybe its not a button after all?)
<David-A> kingnick42: (don't know what to do about the scroll wheel. you can wait here or try #ubuntu or http://ubuntuforums.org )
<kingnick42> David-A, ok. Thanks
<Viva_Nero> anybody tried to get Eurotruck Simulator 2 to run in wine and had any success?
<xubuntu060> hello! i want to make a live usb stick XUBUNTU using unetbootin! i am using right now windows 7 so i guess i ll format to fat32 the usbt stick
<xubuntu060> but i want also to have the possibility to install programs to this usb live stick XUBUNTU like having it on my hard disk installed
<xubuntu060> its a option on unetbootin like Space used to preserve files across reboots so if i want 500 mb  free space to my usb live stick Xubuntu to save scripts files or install programs like skype i put 500 mb to this option?
<David-A> xubuntu060: yes, that is right
<xubuntu060> thank you so much
<xubuntu060> :)
<David-A> xubuntu060: select more than 500mb if there is space on the usb-stick. 500mb is enough for skype and a bunsh of scripts or documents, but by time you will wish you had a little more space.
<xubuntu060> David-A i will install later when i take back my laptop from my cousin so now i just have a 4 gb usb stick :P
<xubuntu060> i wonder also if this "Space used to preserve files across reboots" option can work for backtrack distro...
<xubuntu060> because its says (ubuntu) only but backtrack is based on ubuntu
<holstein> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> i usually just do a normal install to a usb stick.. i put grub right on the stick
<holstein> i prefer that to a traditional persistent live session
<xubuntu060> sounds a very good alternative option but how can i do a normal install to a usb stick?
<xubuntu060> from a iso?
<holstein> xubuntu060: i use whatever installation media i choose, and install to whatever destination i choose
<holstein> xubuntu060: sometimes, i use a desktop machine that i dont have any hard drives in.. so that i can use the default installer and default options..
<xubuntu060> aha thank you so much so i guess i use something like poweriso to mount in my windows7 the xubuntu iso and then choose as a installation destination my usb stick!
<David-A> xubuntu060: with a 4GB usb-stick there should be room for ca 3GB space to save things between sessions, with a live usb install. if you make a normal install on the usb-stick, there will be a little less free space, still enough for skype I think.
<xubuntu060> ok i hope so...soo making a normal install on the usb stick what else things they got installed that i cant have them on a unetbootin install?
<holstein> dont hope, just test and see
#xubuntu 2013-08-24
<LMessi10__> Hello everyone, I have a question. I have a not so new netbook, it is 1.6GHz and 2MB of RAM with HD of 140GB... it is currently with Windows XP, but I was thinking on switching to Linux. Do you guys think Xubuntu 13.04 will have a better performance on it? Or should I stick with XP or maybe a different version of Linux? Thanks,
<Viva_Nero> I've ran it on lower spec systems and it puts xp pro to shame
<knome> LMessi10__, just make sure you can run a PAE-enabled kernel if you're about to instlal 13.04
<knome> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<knome> hmm, that was less than helpful
<LMessi10__> nice, I gave a try on Linux running together with Windows, looked kind of nice, so I was thinking of formating and installing just Xubuntu on it. Also, which one is the most lightweight web browser for Linux? anyone you guys would recommend outside of Chrome/Firefox?
<Unit193> Xombrero. :D
<LMessi10__> oh, I never heard about it, I'll search for it. Is it really nice?
<Unit193> Well, slight crashing issue at times, but less so on the other computer.  Very keyboard based.  Another browser was some nice modified webkit one, can't remember the name and not in repos.
<LMessi10__> Unit193, found the xombrero here... will give it a try.
<LMessi10__> Unit193, is there another way to install this browser other than command line? I followed these steps and after the command "make" it failed: https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/xombrero_linux
<Unit193> LMessi10__: There is no official package in the Ubuntu or Debian repos, you either have to compile it yourself, or use an untrusted repo.
<LMessi10__> Unit193, oh, that's disappointing. I'll try to understand what went wrong... but since I'm new with this don't know if I'll make it... well.. thanks man!
<knome> LMessi10__, if you are building packages, you'll need to install at least build-essential
<LMessi10__> knome: well, apparently I do have this "build-essential", apparently it came with Xubuntu...
<knome> hmm, shouldn't be in by default but it's likely something else has pulled it.
<Unit193> libwebkitgtk-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, libsoup2.4-dev, libgnutls-dev, libbsd-dev, and maybe imagemagick are needed if you're going to compile the gtk2 version.  (I have an untrusted repo, myself.)
<LMessi10__> what went wrong is, when I typed the command "make" it didn't find a few packages:
<LMessi10__> No package 'gtk+-3.0' found
<LMessi10__> Package webkitgtk-3.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<LMessi10__> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `webkitgtk-3.0.pc'
<LMessi10__> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<LMessi10__> No package 'webkitgtk-3.0' found
<knome> !pastebin | LMessi10__
<ubottu> LMessi10__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LMessi10__> Unit193, well, I do have all of them, they came with Xubuntu
<knome> LMessi10__, you'll also need lib* if you build.
<Unit193> ...Xubuntu doesn't come with -dev packages.
<LMessi10__> well, maybe while I was trying a few other stuff here I installed them with some packages... but they are all installed
<Unit193> And will have to make with GTK_VERSION=gtk2
<LMessi10__> hmmm, what is that and how do I install it?
<Unit193> export GTK_VERSION=gtk2  then  make
<LMessi10__> should I type this in the terminal?
<Unit193> Or just try https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/test/+files/xombrero_1.6.3-1%7Eraring1_i386.deb or https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/test/+files/xombrero_1.6.3-1%7Eraring1_amd64.deb in raring.
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> https://opensource.conformal.com/fluxbb/viewtopic.php?id=975
<LMessi10__> Unit193,  hey man, the first link that you sent me worked. Just installed here
<LMessi10__> knome, Unit193, thanks guys!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Viva_Nero> How do I boot into a shell without X starting?
<Unit193> In the grub boot prompt, hit 'e' and where it says 'quiet splash' add a 'text' too.
<Viva_Nero> and on reboot, edit the command again to remove text?
<Unit193> If you edit it at boot time, it'll only be for that boot.
<Viva_Nero> mkay, brb again then
<Viva_Nero> quiet splash wasn't listed anywhere, text just threw an error and made the boot hang, and the root shell in recovery mode acted really weird
<holstein> the shell acted?
<knome> Viva_Nero, what is the real thing you are trying to do?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: what are you trying to do?
<Viva_Nero> is there a way i can just shut down everything x related cleanly after booting nomrally?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: why not just get a server install.. or minimal
<Viva_Nero> trying to install graphics drivers, and they keep throwing an error because x is running
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you can use tty to install drivers
<Viva_Nero> though i don't remember having to do any of this last time
<holstein> Viva_Nero: if you can remember what version of ubuntu you were running last time you could install it.. maybe you would have an easier time with 12.04
<knome> Viva_Nero, can't install them with the additional drivers GUI?
<Viva_Nero> got them off nvidia's site
<knome> Viva_Nero, do you have problems with what is shipped in ubuntu?
<Viva_Nero> I've installed thier drivers once, but they're horribly out of date now
<Viva_Nero> and what comes with the system never works for me
<holstein> Viva_Nero: "out of date" wont matter much
<holstein> Viva_Nero: try the ones in the repo, or you will need to seek support where you get the drivers
<knome> Viva_Nero, if the proprietary nvidia drivers from the repository work, then use those
<holstein> Viva_Nero: in what way do the included ones not work?
<knome> Viva_Nero, otherwise you are trying to fix a non-problem
<knome> anyway, i got to hit the sack
<knome> good night and good luck
<holstein> knome: o/
<Viva_Nero> the outdate drivers I have aren't working with wine
<Viva_Nero> (I just installed wine today)
<holstein> Viva_Nero: wine likely wont support what you are trying to do, regardless
<holstein> Viva_Nero: wine wont benefit from newer code for your graphics driver, AFAIK
<holstein> Viva_Nero: it the card is supported, and working, thats really it.. if you have issues with wine, i would troubleshoot them as such.. issues with wine..
<Viva_Nero> Hmm, will the current package install 319.17?
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Viva_Nero: ^ i refer to that
<holstein> or, i just update the sources, and use the GUI
<Viva_Nero> it doesn't say what line to use to shutdown and start x on xubuntu
<holstein> Viva_Nero: well, xubuntu is a desktop OS, and its planned that one would just boot it, and run it.. you are tyring to do something quite unique, and arguably necssary
<holstein> you should be able to switch to TTY and do what you need to do
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i would run the driver in the repos.. your wine issues are not grahpics driver related
<Viva_Nero> hmm, the shell isn't letting me stop x
<Unit193> sudo service lightdm stop
<Viva_Nero> I just tried using that one, it switched from the shell to the gui window
<Viva_Nero> and won't let me swtich back
<Viva_Nero> *switch
<Viva_Nero> and the driver installer is still complaining about x running
<holstein> Viva_Nero: the driver from the repos?
<Viva_Nero> I had no clue getting the system to run without x was so tricky o_e
<holstein> Viva_Nero: just dont install X
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i typically just use the GUI to install the proprietar driver, or switch to tty
<Viva_Nero> tried starting x, still can't switch back to a shell
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i thought you were asking about how to *not* start x?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you are trying to switch via tty?
<Steve__> hello im trying to get xubuntu to boot from a flash drive.
<Steve__> can anyone help
<Steve__> I im on windows 7 now
<Unit193> Does your BIOS support it?  Is that Win7 a UEFI system?
<Viva_Nero> is it installed on the flash drive and not booting properly, or you want to install it on a flash drive?
<Unit193> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ tried this yet?
<Steve__> yes I canged it to boot from USB
<Steve__> I do not have it at all
<Viva_Nero> So i just installed the nvidia current package
<Viva_Nero> but it didn't install new drivers
<Viva_Nero> still on 304.88
<holstein> Viva_Nero: it'll be adding things to the kernel that require rebooting.. and you'll need to purge whatever you have done so far
<Unit193> IIRC, h2 said that the site drivers have issues installing if you've installed from the repos, but could be wrong.
<holstein> Viva_Nero: what would i do? i would reinstall since you have a pretty fresh install, and i have literally installed a few operating system while chatting with you... and come here or try the wine channel for the wine issue
<Viva_Nero> would the current updates package instead have any effect?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: because, they are drastically changing the kernel
<aegis8> anyone know why the file manager crashed when I unmount my iphone? It worked just fine a minute ago...
<aegis8> now it cant even open the phone to view the files
<Viva_Nero> nope, no effect
<holstein> aegis8: crashed? sometimes, the light ones close when you unmount
<holstein> aegis8: unplug and replug the USB
<Viva_Nero> any way to force it to install current drivers?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: current? you mean the ones in the repo?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: there are unsupported PPA's that add updated drivers... but, that is *not* the issue with wine
<aegis8> viva, if your computer has optimus (the ability to switch between integrated graphics and a graphics card), then installing the drivers is a lost cause.
<Viva_Nero> the only graphics on my system is the nvidia chipest
<aegis8> ok than good luck! I spent about a week with nvidia support only to have them tell me what I told you
<Viva_Nero> Ugh, it wasn't this hard to get graphics to work from scratch
<Viva_Nero> why is a (seemingly simple) update so much worse?
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you mean, to get wine to work.. you said graphics were fine
<holstein> Viva_Nero: you updated to packages outside the default repos
<holstein> Viva_Nero: and, that will not address the wine issue
<Viva_Nero> :T
<Viva_Nero> don't know if I ever mentioned, but I'm a laptop with all graphics via an nvidia gpu
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i am too
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i have one with optiums.. a desktp with nvidia.. i literally install the package from the repos, if i dont want to use the open one
<aegis8> the file manager is still trying to mount my phone. There's a spinning icon next to the name of my phone that's been there for ~5 minutes
<holstein> aegis8: ? dont wait 5 minutes.. i didnt think iphones mounted as a drive
<aegis8> it mounted before (if I am using the term correctly). I could open the files, see my DCIM folder and see all the pictures I had taken, etc.
<holstein> aegis8: there is no "should".. only what you can get away with using hardware places its not intended to be used
<holstein> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<aegis8> for some reason, my phone was connected in two instances or something. That website mentioned gigolo which I used to disconnect one instance. it works now! thanks!
<holstein> aegis8: i like gigolo actually.. and use it routinely as well :)
<Viva_Nero> I know a way to crash x, but it's a crapshoot what breaks first- the program crashes, the whole system locks up, or x dies :3
<holstein> Viva_Nero: i experience no crashes
<ran_> i need help
<holstein> ran_: just ask.. if a volunteer can help, they will
<ran_> i'm using xubuntu 13.04 and there is a process called /usr/bin/find  / -ignore_readdir_race theat starts up every day and it takes 300MB - 400MB from memory.
<ran_> this process is started by user nobody
<ran_> sometimes this process starts when there is a system update to download.
<ran_> my memory jumps from 280mb at start, to 800mb after this process starting.
<ran_> i'm sorry about my english.
<Unit193> Looks like /etc/cron.daily/locate
<ran_> this is normal?
<Viva_Nero> Your English is better than a lot of native speakers I know, you're fine.
<ran_> thanks!
<jazzdude00021> Hello all... anyone willing to help out with a small internet issue for a new install?
<holstein> jazzdude00021: just ask, and a volunteer will help if they can
<jazzdude00021> Great thanks... so my NIC works just fine from the Live USB that I'm installing from, but it does not work at all once installed
<jazzdude00021> I'm running off the live disk now, waiting for (re)-install to complete...
<holstein> jazzdude00021: i might look for and apply upgrades and test... otherwise, the difference could be this.. you download upgrades during the install, and the new kernel doesnt support your networking devices
<momodi> hi, everyone. there always is a title bar on chromium, how can I remove it? I'm using Xubuntu 13.04
<SunStar> yeah i've been having trouble with USB wifi support in 13.04. running 12.10 as a workaround
<jazzdude00021> Alright... if all else fails, I'll keep it offline during install and see if that fixes it
<holstein> momodi: in the menu at the top, as i suggested in the other channel "use system title and borders". does that work for you?
<jazzdude00021> reboot time... thanks all
<SunStar> momodi, press F11?
<momodi> It woks,thanks!
<ran_> i need help please.
<SunStar> well i cant help you untill i know what you need help with?
<ran_> i'm using xubuntu 13.04 and there is a process called /usr/bin/find  / -ignore_readdir_race theat starts up every day and it takes 300MB - 400MB from memory.
<ran_> this process is started by user nobody.
<ran_> sometimes this process starts when there is a system update to download.
<ran_> my memory jumps from 280mb at start, to 800mb after this process starting.
<ran_> maybe it's memory leak?
<momodi> ran_: maybe you should check it's parent process?
<ran_> i think it is a parent process, and with it a root process is also runs called  /usr/bin/sort -z -f.
<ran_> the problem is that after this process ends, the memory is 400mb more, until i reboot.
<momodi> so, you just what the memory back?
<ran_> yes.
<ran_> i have 4G ram.
<momodi> Linux always  uses buffered or cached.
<ran_> yes i know, but it only started from 13.04.
<ran_> this was not happening before.
<ran_> this is why i think that this is memory leak.
<ran_> and not buffer cache.
<momodi> A memory leak only happens when the program is running.
<momodi> the memory should be returned to system when you close the program.
<ran_> yes its happen when it runs.
<ran_> this is what im talking about. the memory not back.
<momodi> then who are taking this memory?
<ran_> i want to be clear: the system starts this process automatically.
<ran_> the /usr/bin/find  / -ignore_readdir_race process by user nobody starts automatically by the system
<momodi> and when the process is done, the memory does not return to the system?
<ran_> no. that is the problem im talking about.
<momodi> the process find use lots of "hard disk", maybe the system buffered that memory.
<momodi> when the process has disk IO, the system will buffer the data to memory.
<ran_> yes i know, but the question is it normal.
<momodi> then, your memory is back. no memory leak?
<momodi> the strange thing is who starts the process "find"?
<ran_> it starts by user nobody, and it starts automatically by the system.
<ran_> im not start this process manually.
<momodi> maybe you should check some scripts, like crontab ?
<ran_> where is that script?
<momodi> If it is not started by a parent process, it must be started by some scripts.
<momodi> you can type : crontab -e
<ran_> i want to say also that this process is starting when there is a system update.
<momodi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<momodi> Maybe it's a normal process, we can just ignore it?
<ran_> i do think that is a normal process, but its not normal to take 400mb from the system and not back.
<ran_> and its interesting the this is happen from 13.04, not before.
<momodi> we just talked about it, the system buffers 400mb data because "find" ran
<momodi> because "find" reads much disk IO data.
<ran_> that why i think that there is something wrong here, maybe a bug or memory leak.
<momodi> I don't think it's a memory leak, your buffered memory will be back when the free memory is low.
<momodi> Linux system will try to use all your memory to be cached or buffered.
<ran_> this is never happened.
<ran_> and the system starts to using the swap because of that.
<momodi> you can run that command on other Linux system, the memory should also be buffered.
<ran_> so you say that this normal? even if this was not happened before 13.04?
<momodi> I think the memory problem is normal.
<momodi> but why that "find" command runs, it's weird
<ran_> it is running when there is a system update notification.
<ran_> and at least once in a day.
<momodi> I don't have this issue...I'm using xubuntu 13.04
<momodi> and I searched this, but find nothing
<momodi> https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&gbv=2&q=-ignore_readdir_race&oq=-ignore_readdir_race&gs_l=serp.3...0.0.0.16051.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..25.serp..0.0.0.PMmiO30-gsk
<ran_> ok, thanks for help, i will check this cron script, and i hope this problem will not back in 13.10
<momodi> :)
<persianmg> Can someone help me
<persianmg> pls
<TheSheep> !hi | persianmg
<ubottu> persianmg: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<persianmg> Hello! I have a broken copy of 12.04 xubuntu on my vmware so im currently installing the new 13.04 on as a new virtual machine
<persianmg> Can I get a list of installed packages from the broken install? I only have root command line access, all user accounts/GUI logins are broken
<TheSheep> dpkg -l
<persianmg> Thank you TheSheep! That did it
<persianmg> Anyway I can mass install from this list? Would a shell script that took each package as an argument and fed it to: sudo apt-get install $packagename work?
<Unit193> !clone
<Unit193> ubottu: lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Unit193> !clone
<Unit193> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p'  search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude
<Unit193>  --schedule-only install < my-pakages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See aelso  !automate
<xubuntu599> test
<kedgen> When downloading an application that contains its own executable and doesn't require an installation, where do people generally put these applications?
<well_laid_lawn> either in /usr/local/bin or ~/bin
<well_laid_lawn> I'd generally be sus about an executable like that tho
<kedgen> Well one example is Processing
<well_laid_lawn> one example of what ?
<kedgen> As far as I know there's not an installation process
<Unit193> I randomly put scripts and such in ~/junk/, ~/Public/, ~/bin/ and maybe others. :P
<kedgen> well_laid_lawn an example of an executable like that that doesn't require an installation
<well_laid_lawn> what is Processing? never heard of it
<well_laid_lawn> I'd be sus of it
<kedgen> Processing is a really cool graphics programming language
<kedgen> processing.org
<kedgen> check it out!
<well_laid_lawn> c > *
<kedgen> Yeah maybe but Processing is a good and easy to learn and use program for graphics programming
<kedgen> they are good at different things
<kedgen> C is far faster and has many many more possibilities, but it's not better in every single way
<well_laid_lawn> there's nothing I can't do with C and a long runup
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<kedgen> :)
<well_laid_lawn> every new language is supposed to be great, easy and cool. C has been around 50 something years...
<well_laid_lawn> roughly
<kedgen> Yeah I mean you'll get no argument from me, C is better
<kedgen> and faster!
<kedgen> much much much much faste
<kedgen> r
 * TheSheep looks toward #xubuntu-offtopic
 * TheSheep rises an eyebrow
 * kedgen gets the hint
<aguitel> how make more faster xubuntu ? or more light
<TheSheep> what do you do on it?
<TheSheep> you can make more light by turning your monitor brightness up
<aguitel> i installed xubuntu 13.04 ,but is heavy ,
<TheSheep> aguitel: what do you mean by "heavy"?
<bekks> It has no weight, since you dont feel the electrons.
<aguitel> this is old pc
<aguitel> i wnat minimal xfce
<bekks> Then uninstall everything you dont want/need.
<aguitel> but ,how install minimal xfce with ubuntu netinstall ?
<bekks> Install xubuntu using netinstall, and uninstall everything you dont want/need.
<aguitel> this is no way
<bekks> That is the only way.
<aguitel> learn debian
<bekks> I wont. I am using Ubuntu and I am totally not interested in using Debian.
<well_laid_lawn> if you manage what starts it is more the apps you use that make it heavy not the distro
<Monkeytoe> I am installing xubuntu onto a desktop ... i7 3930k, 32 gigs of ram & an ocz vertex 3 max iops 240 gig ssd
<Monkeytoe> with that much memory should I still be running a swap partition?
<bekks> Monkeytoe: Do you want to use suspend?
<Monkeytoe> yeah
<bekks> Then you need 32.1GB swap.
<Monkeytoe> will using swap slow the system down in any way?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> It will slow it down once your system has to swap. But you have 32GB of RAM.
<Monkeytoe> ah
<xubuntu078> does any1 know how to install usb wifi on xubuntu?
<Monkeytoe> I assume when you say suspend you mean suspend to disk right? I would still be able to sleep the computer and trickle power to the memory right?
<Monkeytoe> not enthused about losing so much ssd space to swap
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu078: bluntly put, if you plug it in and it works it's fine... otherwise you likely have an incompatible wifi dongle
<pmjdebruijn> playing with external wifi drivers isn't much fun at all
<xubuntu078> nah it doesnt work
<pmjdebruijn> getting a replacement dongle typically is the best approach since they're cheap
<xubuntu078> but if i try to install right drivers its showing me some errors
<pmjdebruijn> sure it does
<pmjdebruijn> external drivers tend to be crap
<xubuntu078> damn it
<pmjdebruijn> basically in a (half a ) year or so, the dongle will likely be supported out of the box
<pmjdebruijn> but until then, you're likely to waste a huge amount of time, surpassing the dongle value many times
<pmjdebruijn> that's the blunt truth :)
<pmjdebruijn> getting the right hardware will save you a lot of aggravation and time
<Monkeytoe> the other question I have... I have a GTX titan... will it work correctly in nix?
<pmjdebruijn> generally speaking Intel Graphics tends to work the best
<pmjdebruijn> but most nVidia cards can be made to work with a little effort
<Monkeytoe> and if I want to use full drive encryption... will not having a swap drive affect that at all?
<Monkeytoe> err swap partition
<bekks> Without swap, you cant suspend.
<Monkeytoe> so roughly im looking about 35 gigs used up from the install then?
<Monkeytoe> xubuntu + swap ?
<bekks> You will use more than 3GB for xubuntu.
<Monkeytoe> k so ive got /dev/sdb1 partitioned ext2 @ 2 gigs.. if I just make a new partition for swap space it complains about the swap partition being unencrypted when I select the rest of the space for encryption... so I assume I have to make two separate volumes for encryption... one for swap one for / ?
<Monkeytoe> or is there a way in the xubuntu installer to add lvms in the encrypted partition?
<bekks> You dont need 2G for sdb1.
<Monkeytoe> am wanting space for at least a second kernel .. shrink to 1g?
<bekks> shrink to 512m
<bekks> Kernels are not that big.
<Monkeytoe> k
<Monkeytoe> ext2 the best choice for /boot?
<bekks> For me, it is. If you have to ask that question, just use ext4. :)
<Monkeytoe> you booting from a usb or something?
<bekks> No.
<Monkeytoe> ok got my /boot created /deb/sdb1 ext4 512 megs
<Monkeytoe> do I just take the rest of the free space and mark it as "physical volume for encryption" ?
<bekks> I dont use encryption at all.
<bekks> For me, thats just a waste of resources.
<b3nw> hi, I noticed on http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ the 12.04 links are not valid
<b3nw> specifically the Torrent links for Desktop / Alternate
<baizon> knome: ?
<gugi> i've installed xubuntu 13.04  but i don't know how to install propietary drivers what can ido
<gugi> ?
<bekks> Which drivers exactly do you want to install?
<Viva_Nero> Have you installed restrcited extras?
<gugi> i have amd sempron
<holstein> gugi: you might not need any.. that is a CPU, and you dont need any there
<bekks> gugi: amd sempron is the CPU. It dont need any drivers.
<gugi> well i don't remember what propietary drivers i had but i remember that i had some propietary drivers installed when i had linux mint
<bekks> gugi: For which hardware?
<gugi> i think nvidia but i don't remember well, linux mint detected my drivers, why xubuntu don't do that?
<holstein> gugi: i would say, use the machine, and dont assume you need any drivers at all.. if something is not working, say *exacly* what that something is, and a volunteer can hep you
<gugi> ok
<holstein> gugi: you dont *need* an nvidia driver, potentially.. though, if you want one, it can be installed
<knome> b3nw, torrent links updated. thanks for the heads up.
<xubuntu769> Hello.  today there were several updates. Everything seemed fine until it gave me an error, involing software center. Anyone else getting this or is it just me?
<SunStar> let me see
<SunStar> gonna take 7 minute to download  >_<
<bekks> xubuntu769: Without telling us the error - no. :)
<xubuntu769> This is what Synaptic tells me, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/software-center_5.2.9_all.deb: symbolic link '/usr/share/gnome/help/software-center/ne/software-center.xml' size has changed from 61 to 3"
<Monkeytoe> Hello, I just installed xubuntu. Firefox is not working right at all.  All the sites look garbled like this. http://postimg.org/image/g0byug07r/
<Monkeytoe> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling firefox through ubuntu software center, but that didnt help
<Monkeytoe> I also installed chrome to test if it would work right, and chrome works just fine.
<Monkeytoe> But I would like to get firefox to work so I can use noscript.
<GridCube_> Monkeytoe, you haven't messed with firefox options at all?
<GridCube_> you can try to start firefox with a clean new profile, start it like: firefox -ProfileManager
#xubuntu 2013-08-25
<sensae> I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an x120e. The installer performs a GPT/UEFI installation, and when I reboot I get an "Operating System Not Found" error.
<sensae> parted reports that the drive is gpt formatted, but 'does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should'
<kgb> sensae: this won? http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x120e
<sensae> kgb: yeah
<kgb> err, do you RLY need it 2 be GPT? :-0
<sensae> kgb: no, I could care less. I'm rebooting now trying a manual msdos partition layout
<sensae> Looks like grub didn't install properly anyway
<kgb> sensae: hang on
<kgb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kgb> *if it helps
<sensae> kgb: was able to manually install grub and get the thing to boot in legacy mode finally.
<kgb> sensae: nice! :-D
<kgb> so, hopefully, after the updates..
<kgb> sensae: just btw., teh 2 programs eye rly like (for GRUB, mostly): 'Boot Repair' && 'Grub Customizer' (both have PPAs)
<sensae> kgb: cool, thanks.
<olbi> hello guys, I want to help with writing posts on main Xubuntu sites, which sometimes isn't updated at time :)
<bekks> And what help do you need with then?
<didier1> Hello
<didier> I can't find how I can update the speed of the wheel of my mouse. I found no parameters in the configuration panel. Did I miss something ?
<crepito> hello. I'm thinking of installing xubuntu as my main OS. The question is regarding versions. My main purpose is to do development (c++,java,etc), watch movies and ocasionally play some steam games. I heard the compilers in lts are way older than in the new version. Am i better of with the LTS 12.04.3 or with the 13.04 release?
<ui_> crepito: you should check case by case
<ui_> e.g. gcc is 4.6.3 in precise and 4.7.3 in raring http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc
<ui_> openjdk-7-jdk is 7u25 in both http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-7-jdk
<crepito> i c. thanks
<ui_> check in gcc 4.7's changelog whether there's something you need for your work http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.7/changes.html
<ui_> etc...
<_potato_> anyone had experience installing xubuntu 13.04 on a macbook pro retina 15" ?
<_potato_> ubuntu 13.04 installs fine, but xubuntu just gives me a blank screen with blinking cursor on first post-install boot
<_potato_> i'm not using and boot options, nor installing any updates or drivers after installing the base system
<_potato_> I'm not sure what the differences are between xubuntu and ubuntu in this case, or how I can get around them. Otherwise I will try to install xfce4 on top of the ubuntu version and see how I go
<ui_> _potato_: you might want to install xubuntu-desktop, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/91380
<ui_> _potato_: about the problem: if you are using GRUB, you could find some system messages by booting without the "splash" option
<ui_> or something might have been logged under /var/log
<_potato_> ui_: thanks. yep I will try install xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu.
<_potato_> I'm not sure how to disable the "splash" option. I mostly just said "yes" to all the default installation options with xubuntu and ubuntu
<ui_> to disable it, either press 'e' at the GRUB menu, then move to the 'linux' line, delete the splash word, and boot (if I recall correctly, with Ctrl+F10)
<_potato_> oh I don't even get to see a grub menu
<ui_> ... or boot a Live CD, chroot into the installed sytstem by following the official instructions, then sudo nano /etc/default/grub, delete the splash word, press Ctrl+O to sav and Ctrl+X to quit, and finally sudo update-grub
<_potato_> after holding the 'option' key at boot, then selecting the xubuntu option instead of os x, i just get the blinking cursor
<_potato_> oh yeah, good idea. I'll do that, thanks :)
<_potato_> (btw, after installing ubuntu instead, I choose the ubuntu partition instead of os x, and it then gives the grub menu)
<xubuntu677> what is the recommended system ram
<bgardner> xubuntu677, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<xubuntu677> thank you
<xubuntu677> I Love Xubuntu
<vice_> Hi! I need help with iPhone mount ;<
<cfhowlett> ipod|vice_
<cfhowlett> !ipod|vice_
<ubottu> vice_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<vice_> Wow, thx
<vice_> folks, sry, one more time
<vice_> someone using banshee player for sync with iphone?
<vice_> i fixed my question except music coppy
<vice_> copy*
<cfhowlett> vice_, you are aware that the good folks at Apple DELIBERATELY design their stuff so every upgrade breaks whatever hacks have been done in linux?
<Wulfe> this is why i am an android guy
<Wulfe> Apple is so proprietary
<vice_> so the question is: how can i download all songs by banshee?
<vice_> yep, i know all troubles of apple, but i cant use other devices right now
<Wulfe> wish i knew buddy. wait long enough though someone will be able to tell you.
<cfhowlett> vice_, well, if you were on android, airdroid would be the tool.  On apple ... good luck with that.  Might not be possible.
<Wulfe> not to name drop but maybe the good folks in ##linux know it has some activity atm you could take advantage of.
<vice_> I read much manuals, its possible, but i just cant understand how sync works
<vice_> I just want to add a couple of songs
<vice_> Without deleting current collection
<vice_> Noone has an iPhone? I though its popular
<vice_> Inlcuding unix community :)
<cfhowlett> vice_, trying not to LOL, but if you had android, you'd be DONE.
<vice_> i cant upload music while charging :<
<olbi_> bekks: I need only account there :D
<xubuntu111> hi, how can I use my side button for minimize a windoww in xubuntu ? It is Microsoft Intellimouse 4000 .. thx
<luke___> Is this channel strictly support or is discussion encouraged when things are quiet?
<Sysi> there's #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<luke___> Thanks!
<vice_> hey guys, me again
<vice_> All soft for iphone managment errors unsupported checksum type
<vice_> How the hell can i upload files on my iphone?:<
<pmjdebruijn> you're on 13.04?
<vice_> yep
<pmjdebruijn> define "all soft"?
<pmjdebruijn> did you google for the error you got?
<pmjdebruijn> since it's rather device specific
<vice_> i tried: amarok, banshee, gtkpod, clementine, rhytmbox
<pmjdebruijn> I guess they all depend on the same library for iDevice related stuff
<vice_> i found 2 decisions but they didnt help me
<pmjdebruijn> "decisions"?
<vice_> ehm solution, sorry
 * pmjdebruijn would guess it might have to do with libgpod
<vice_> so please tell me what i have to do with libgpod
<vice_> mkdir
<pmjdebruijn> which seems to have stagnated in development
<Viva_Nero> i think all the devs went to andriod
<pmjdebruijn> you should probably get in touch with the gtkpod people
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't own any iDevices, so I have little experience there
<vice_> it must be at /usr/lib/ ?
<pmjdebruijn> of course
<pmjdebruijn> dpkg -L libgpod4
<pmjdebruijn> but that will be fine
<pmjdebruijn> it's probably a problem in the library itself, not how it is installed
<pmjdebruijn> Apple's devices aren't particularly easy to support I guess
<vice_> dpkg -L libgpod4
<vice_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgpod.so.4
<pmjdebruijn> yes that's fine, and not really relevant
<vice_> so it says that i dont have right file?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> how do you figure that
<vice_> I just assumed
<pmjdebruijn> don't assume
<pmjdebruijn> your library is just fine
<pmjdebruijn> it's probably just a bug in the library
<pmjdebruijn> nothing easy to do about that
<vice_> is it possible to fix?
<pmjdebruijn> easily, probably not
<pmjdebruijn> but this is the wrong place to ask
<vice_> ouch
<vice_> which plays is correct?
<vice_> place*
<pmjdebruijn> you should try to get in contact with the gtkpod people, as they wrote the thing
<vice_> ./join gtkpod doesnt work :<
<pmjdebruijn> #gtkpod I'd guess of course
<pmjdebruijn> vice_: anyhow checkt he gtkpod website for more information
<vice_> they have inactive irc channel :(
<pmjdebruijn> that happens
<pmjdebruijn> people have to sleep you know
<pmjdebruijn> patience is key
<vice_> patience doesnt work when u have to fly away in 2 hours ;(
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<vice_> and only god knows how i hate flights
<vice_> without music its like passive suicide
 * peyam Offtopic in #xubuntu-offtopic
<vice_> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.ipod.gtkpod.user/2714
<vice_> so it says 'fly without mucis'? did u correctly understand?
<bekks> No. It says: "Use iTunes only."
<vice_> its impossible to run itunes on xubuntu, isnt it?
<bekks> Correct.
<vice_> hmm
<vice_> i cant believe that ubuntu cant work with IOS 6
<vice_> it sounds dumb
<pmjdebruijn> vice_: it's not like Apple makes it easy
<pmjdebruijn> so they're to blame, if anybody
<bekks> vice_: Blame it on Apple.
<vice_> in my country iMac costs about 3000$
<vice_> but iMac - thats realy difficult
<vice_> difficult like manage iphone on ubuntu ;M
<pmjdebruijn> not really relevant is it
<vice_> okaay its banshee time
<bekks> vice_: You dont need an Apple computer for iTunes. You need either Windows or MacOSX. And it is offtopic in here :)
<pmjdebruijn> there are lot of music players on the market which should work just fine
<vice_> which works fine with iPhone?
<bekks> vice_: iTunes, basically.
<vice_> bekks, i know, but i need other software, im pretty sure its possible
<bekks> vice_: If you want a "possible" and "working" software, use iTunes. If you want a "man, I have to test this out and see if I can get it working" software - use whatever :)
<vice_> bekks, i cant use iTunes, thats main problemm
<vice_> iTunes that installed by POL cant see device
<bekks> Whats "POL"?
<vice_> (yes i checked that problemm at google)
<vice_> PlayOnLinux
<bekks> Forget PlayOnLinux. Install iTunes on a native Windows installation.
<vice_> native Windows installation is a software or?
<bekks> That means: Install Windows on your computer. Install iTunes on Windows.
<vice_> Ehm i can emulate it
<vice_> its impossible to install windows, i have something like allergic reaction on it
<bekks> You have to install natively.
<bekks> And its all offtopic in here.
<pleia2> vice_: you may want to try askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org, it seems pretty clear no one here knows how to do this on Linux if it's possible
<pleia2> (and as bekks says, getting quite off-topic as apple doesn't support this)
<pmjdebruijn> this does make we wonder why many apps are still using gpod, instead of libimobiledevice
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> they complement eachother
<pmjdebruijn> so nevermind on that
<xubuntu259> My wireless don't working anymore. The wi-fi is not enabled anymore. How can i fix it ? I dont know how this happens.
<TheSheep> what did you do just before it stopped working?
<xubuntu259> I used a unknow network. Later i turn of the computer and when i wake up next morning it is not working anymore.
<xubuntu259> Now i use wired only.
<TheSheep> I don't think using an unknown network would cause that
<xubuntu259> I think the same. but i can not longer see networks. Only if i goto connect to hidden networks. but it will not connect.
<xubuntu259> maybe the user of the other network go into my computer and make this change. i dont know.
<TheSheep> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu259> Why is the wi-fi network meny gray ?
<skorpio> hello, how can I reset xubuntu 12.04 to its original settings?
<skorpio> i was using compiz with xfce and i think this might have caused some problems with suspend etc
<ochosi> skorpio: depends on how far you want that to go, but creating a new user does that to some extent
<skorpio> is it enough to uninstall compiz?
<ochosi> it could be, it depends on what exactly causes the issue
<ochosi> could also be the graphics driver
<ochosi> or anything else
<bekks> skorpio: It doesnt help at all, when you uninstall something.
<bekks> That will not affect a single setting.
<skorpio> than what do i have to do to make xfce fprget about compiz?
<ochosi> to the worst you can do a clean install
<skorpio> i think its because of compiz because on my other very same laptop xfce is suspending fine without compiz
<skorpio> i have changed xfce4.session.xml
<skorpio> does this affect suspend
<arst> Reading around, it seems that vanilla ubuntu suports things like the ipod touch out of the box. Is it different for Xubuntu? Plugging in a gen 4 touch with iOS 4, nothing happens, and I see this in dmesg: http://sprunge.us/gDdU
<ochosi> arst: depends on what kind of support you're looking for
<ochosi> there are some music apps that support syncing, then there's gtkpod for syncing music and probably other stuff
<ochosi> and then there's the basic filesystem access you get when you use thunar 1.6.x (from the xfce4.12 xubuntu-dev ppa)
<arst> Well, the only thing I really need to happen is for my windows xp virtual machine under virtualbox to recognize it like it does other usb devices, and hopefully to have a way of backing up apps and music on the device or at least adding them to the windows itunes library before first syncing
<ochosi> arst: i assume you've installed the vbox extensions from the vbox website?
<arst> yeah
<ochosi> then you have to add your ipod to the known devices
<ochosi> in the vbox settings
<arst> you mean in Settings > USB?
<ochosi> then you start up your vbox, connect the ipod (prevent it from being mounted in linux)
<ochosi> yes, there
<ochosi> and then you might have to mount it manually from the devices-menu
<arst> Yeah, well the problem there is that the system doesn't recognize the ipod :(
<arst> there was no option in the USB place for the ipod
<ochosi> the pastebin looks ok
<arst> ochosi: I'm gonna start up virtualbox and look again; if I leave suddenly, it's because virtualbox brought down my system again, like it keeps doing.
<ochosi> that doesn't sound like fun
<arst> yeah
<arst> Did't happen the last couple of times though
<ochosi> if i'm not here anymore, it means i went to sleep ;)
<arst> k
<arst> ochosi: aaaand it happened again. However, it seems that windows is still unable to see the ipod
<arst> lol
<arst> ochosi: and again :/
<arst> wish I knew why that was happening too
<Viva_Nero> Is there a way to make a program lose mouse focus?
<David-A> Viva_Nero: most simply, you can click another window with the mouse, but guessing you dont mean that. with xdotool you can specify than another window should have focus, but not sure this solves your problem. what is your problem?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a question when i randomly start up my laptop sometimes itXubuntu boots into terminal instead of the GUI. How can i attempt to diagnose the problem
<Psil0Cybin> it only happens randomly
<Psil0Cybin> like after 5 restarts it will happen once
<Psil0Cybin> and i have to do startxfce4 or restart to get it to boot the GUI again
<Viva_Nero> the cursor gets stuck inside the window, even when it's visible instead of hidden
<Viva_Nero> but it needs to hold the cursor sometimes, cause when it's hidden the mouse is used to control steering
<Viva_Nero> stuck inside as I can't get to the frame or title bar of it even
<David-A> Viva_Nero: is this when running a game?
#xubuntu 2014-08-18
<xubuntu877> How do I use OpenGL 2.0 with Xubuntu?
<xubuntu877> What is the default web browser for Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> firefox
<Tester> What is the default web browser for Xubuntu? The browser that installs on default.
<cfhowlett> Tester, firefox
<xubuntu822> folks I was using xubuntu on 16gb flash drive and recently it started giving me error: file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<xubuntu822> can some one help
<cfhowlett> xubuntu822, flash drive installations will break.  frequently.  plan on it.  easiest fix: reinstall to the USB
<xubuntu822> i have data on it
<xubuntu822> is der a way i can get it back
<xubuntu822> it was encrypted as well
<cfhowlett> boot from a different machine.  attempt to mount your USB.  supply the requested encryption passwor.
<Tester> Cfhowlett... Thanks for the Information.......
<cfhowlett> Tester, happy2help
<Tester> I started comparing Xubuntu with Lubuntu and your info helps. I've been using Firefox for years.
<xangua> firefox <3
<Tester> I thought I would try a DE that is not has heavy as KDE or Mate.
<Gatis> Hi
<Gatis> IN Whisker Menu in Setting tab i don't see any settings.. Why?
<Gatis> I think there is a bug in Whisker Menu
<Gatis> Xubuntu Whiske Menu have bugs
<cfhowlett> Gatis, bring this to #xfce
<Gatis> why>
<Gatis> Please fix Whisker menu :) Im dropping it
<Gatis> I did clean xubuntu install but something is wrong with menus
<mfabel> I'm trying to set up some iptables stuff, and to start I just want to log outgoing traffic to a file. The rules for iptables seems to be correct but the log file remains empty. What should I be checking to make this work?
<bazhang> mfabel, try #netfilter
<mfabel> Thank you.
<Daves> Hello, is it normal that left & right window tiling dosen't work in Xubuntu??? I'm not sure if i'm the one who made a mistake:(
<guestmew123321> is it necessary to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.04.1?
<bazhang> for security, sure
<bazhang> and bug fixes, as well
<ObrienDave> guestmew123321, type "cat /etc/issue"
<ObrienDave> in a terminal
<guestmew123321> i guess i somehow upgraded automatically
<guestmew123321> through updates
<guestmew123321> thanks
<syb> Daves: You can turn on window tiling in System Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Accessibility. Make sure "Automatically tile windows when moving toward the screen edge" is selected.
<LimakXRobczuk> hello
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<LimakXRobczuk> my xubuntu is installing right now and i have one question
<LimakXRobczuk> is it fully compatibile with ubunty abd debian?
<ObrienDave> not 100% debian
<LimakXRobczuk> *ubuntu and debian
<koegs> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce instead of unity :)
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu, no problem
<LimakXRobczuk> do you know maybe, is wineHQ for ubuntu works ok?
<bazhang> #winehq is a channel LimakXRobczuk
<LimakXRobczuk> i'm fresh linux user, so sorry if i ask for something obvious ;)
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<bazhang>  /join #winehq
<LimakXRobczuk> ok, thanks everyone =)
<ObrienDave> most welcome and welcome to the world of Ubuntu :)
<ambutts> Is it me or does the erase HDD option in the installer when setting up an encrypted LVM not do anything?
<ambutts> Erasing a 500 GB HDD should take at least 30 minutes, but it doesn't seem to increase the install time at all.
<ObrienDave> ambutts, it does not actually erase it. quick format, iirc. takes a few seconds
<ambutts> I think I know what you're talking about, but there's a second option if you're doing an encrypted setup.
<ambutts> 'Overwrite empty disk space' or something similar.
<ObrienDave> hmm, i really don't know. never used it. (thinks encrypted drives are dangerously silly)
<ambutts> What makes them silly?
<ambutts> (Or dangerous.)
<ObrienDave> an encrypted drive is basically one giant file, afaik. the idea of losing any one sector to render the drive unreadable, is dangerous
<ambutts> Makes sense.
<RedDevil_> +1
<ambutts> I keep backups and carry the system around, so I'm good in the event of data loss or hardware theft.
<ambutts> Only reason I bother, really.
<ObrienDave> makes much more sense to encrypt an archive of the sensitive info with backups
<RedDevil_> I think that good permission control is best way for safety & easy way to use data :)
<xubuntu780> hi, I need some help. I am trying to download a lexmark printer driver. I am running Xubuntu 14.04; however, it doesn't have Xubuntu listed. It does have Ubuntu listed so I was just going to download that one; is this okay? and if so, what version should I download? 10.04? 10.10? 09.04? 09.10?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu780, it will be ok. Xubuntu is Ubuntu with a different DE (Desktop Environment). I would suggest the latest driver that supports your printer
<xubuntu780> it also lists debian, debian GNU, fedora, Linux Mint, OpenSUSE, and PCLinux
<ObrienDave> xubuntu780, always use Ubuntu if you can
<xubuntu780> oh great, then I will go with Ubuntu 10.04? I assume this will be similar to my recent xubuntu version.
<xubuntu780> Thanks alot :D
 * Church would rather think against drive encryption for performance reasons. Disks are already as is one of least evolving pc component. Don't want to slow down disk io subsys anymore.
<xubuntu780> thats weird when i select ubuntu 10.04. it gives me a printer driver for a debian-based packaging? is ubuntu a debian based?
<ObrienDave> yes, you should get a .deb file
<xubuntu780> OH, okay gotch
<xubuntu780> gotcha*
<xubuntu780> How do I set a picture from google image search to become my wallpaper? or how do I save the wallpaper file into the wallpaper folder?
<RedDevil_> Hmmmmm, by what browser????
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, save the image.  add the image to /usr/share/backgrounds
<RedDevil_> Right click -> Save image as ... (image usually saves to Downloads folder), and that go to Download folder, and if you need replace to Images folder
<RedDevil_> This is true for Chromium
<elfy> cfhowlett: possibly /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/ can't remember what 14.04 was
<cfhowlett> elfy, I'm on 14.04.    that file contains shortcuts to /us/share/backgrounds
<elfy> aah cool :)
<xubuntu780> cfhowlett, okay I found the folder backdrops, but i can't seem to move the file into there? I think i need root access, but how do i force root access?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, sudo
<xubuntu780> RedDevil, thanks, but I am trying to put the wallpapers into 1 folder :)
<xubuntu780> cfhowlett, so if i have the folder open how do i sudo?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, easiest way sudo cp <draganddropsourcefilename> <draganddroptargetfilename>
<xubuntu780> in the terminal? is there by chance a nonterminal way? I am new to linux.. and those instrhuctions are rathering confusing... he
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, remember drag and drop in windows?  same same.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, open a terminal.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, sudo cp draganddropthesourcefilehere /usr/share/filename
<xubuntu780> cfhowlett, i failed.
<xubuntu780> sudo cp abstract_paint /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<xubuntu780> abstract_paint is the name of the file
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, nope.  THIS is why I said "drag and drop"
<xubuntu780> its on my desktop so i am guessing I have to give that info as well
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, exactly.
<cfhowlett> DRAG AND DROP FROM THE DESKTOP
<xubuntu780> you mean literally?
 * cfhowlett slams face into the keyboard
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, yes.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, on the target side, you have to specify the filename as well
<xubuntu780> okay so not using the terminal
<xubuntu780> i click with my cursor on the file
<xubuntu780> and dragged it into my folder to drop
<xubuntu780> like i do in windows. BUT the file doesn't drop in the folder and just shows an animation going back to the desktop
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, and that not work.  Which is WHY I said "USE THE TERMINAL"
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, It's a permissions isssue.  you get superuser/sudo permissions from your terminal.  your GUI app doesn't have those permissions
<xubuntu780> oh man, so linux is all about memorizing commands and paths eh?
<elfy> not at all
<xubuntu780> i don't get how its not...
<elfy> install gksu and run gksu-properties to make sure it's set to use sudo, then you can run gksudo thunar and have thunar with the necessary perms
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, sudo thunar
<xubuntu780> okay but how come this doesn't work: sudo cp /home/family/Desktop/abstract_paint /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<cfhowlett> elfy, gksudo not included in 14.o04 by default
<elfy> I know - I didn't say use it - I said install it
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, what is the name of the target file.  remember?  I said you need to be specific
<xubuntu780> i have to add abstract_paint to the end of backdrops?
<cfhowlett> backdrops is the FOLDER
<xubuntu780> sudo cp /home/family/Desktop/abstract_paint /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/abstract_paint
<xubuntu780> cp: cannot stat ‘/home/family/Desktop/abstract_paint’: No such file or directory
<xubuntu780> but then i get that error
<xubuntu780> wow, i have never felt like such a noob
<xubuntu780> lol
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, sudo thunar
<xubuntu780> LOL, i did. but i am determined to figure this out
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, abstract_paint is an incorrect filename for a picture.     .jpg?  .png?  what?
<xubuntu780> .jpg
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, <again> COMPLETE filenames are required.
<xubuntu780> OMG, I capitalized the "A" and the "P" in the file name i think thats the issue as well!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, drag and drop to the terminal = problem solved
<xubuntu780> oh
<xubuntu780> what do you know
<xubuntu780> the file path... can be seen so easily. huh, _ (underscore) isn't used for spaces in the terminal?
<patates> tilda or guake? I can't decide
<elfy> try both and then decide - we can't decide for you
<bazhang> patates, dont crosspost or poll
<patates> posting in xubuntu and ubuntu is corssposting?
<patates> cross
<bazhang> patates, try them both, only you know
<bazhang> patates, yes
<patates> oh, ok, sorry about that
<xubuntu780> so i am a little confused.
<xubuntu780> family@FamilyHP:~$ sudo cp /home/family/Desktop/Abstract Paint.jpg /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/ cp: cannot stat ‘/home/family/Desktop/Abstract’: No such file or directory cp: cannot stat ‘Paint.jpg’: No such file or directory
<xubuntu780> so i dragged the file into the terminal and got: family@FamilyHP:~$ '/home/family/Desktop/Abstract Paint.jpg'
<xubuntu780> it looks exactly the same. In what i typed "abstract" and "paint" is separated by a "spacebar" but I'm not suppose to?
<brainwash> notice the ''
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, good.  for the target, use the single quotes and complete /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/filenamehere
<xubuntu780> OMG
<xubuntu780> it worked!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, of course it did!
<cfhowlett> and now you know how.
<xubuntu780> wow that simple task took over 30 minutes lol
<xubuntu780> thank you everyone XD
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, happy2help
<patates> what was command for the output that shows os, themes, logo of os and some more.. like an about screen
<elfy> xubuntu780: only becasue you had to learn this time - you had to learn how to use windows too ;)
<cfhowlett> elfy, nah, everybody born after 1985 was BORN knowing Windows!
<elfy> :)
<xubuntu780> yeah, then I did sudo thunar. so much easier. XD
<xubuntu780> oh "cp" stands for copy paste, right?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu780: take a look at http://linuxcommand.org/lts0050.php#cp
<patates> found it 'screenfetch'
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, new command to learn: man.  short for manual.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu780, man cp
<xubuntu149> hi everyone.  just installed Xubuntu on an HPmini, with apparently a broadcom card, and seems like there are some issues there.  Most of the posts I am finding are a couple of years old, so just in case someone here has a current, updated fix for what is going on?
<xubuntu149> apparently my wired connection was what showed up as being used during the installation process, with my wifi never being used, but of course I installed on wifi...
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | xubuntu149
<ubottu> xubuntu149: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gatis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu149> system settings are showing that I am using the right driver for my device, the proprietary one from bcmwl-kernel-source
<Gatis> that's ok
<Gatis> I also have broadcom driver :)
<xubuntu149> but keep getting authentication error
<Gatis> While connecting to Wi-Fi?
<xubuntu149> yes, and like I said, I have a feeling it has someething to do with it thinking that I used my wired connection while installing.  I deleted all network connections and restarted, and same problem
<Gatis> unplug wired connection
<xubuntu149> was never plugged in
<xubuntu149> but first time I tried to troubleshoot, network manager showed as used 10 minutes ago (install)
<Gatis> So Wi-Fi is working but can't connect to router?
<xubuntu149> yep, constant authentication error
<Gatis> forget Wi-fi network, disable and enable your wi-fi on your laptop
<Gatis> restart
<Gatis> try something like that
<xubuntu149> where does one disable/enable?
<xubuntu743> hi
<xubuntu743> i was instaling latest xubutu
<xubuntu743> and go afk
<xubuntu743> then when i was back there was desktop
<Gatis> nice
<Gatis> :)
<xubuntu743> like it was instaled fine
<xubuntu743> but when i ejected cd
<xubuntu743> computer hanged up
<xubuntu743> so i restarted
<Gatis> because you had Live CD
<Gatis> Xubuntu booted from your CD
<xubuntu743> but i was instaling
<xubuntu743> normally
<xubuntu743> not bootin live cd
<Gatis> ok you restarted what happened?
<xubuntu743> and now i get Invalid partition
<xubuntu743> something like that
<xubuntu743> invalid partition table
<xubuntu743> and i dunno what to do :c
<Gatis> Reinstall :)
<xubuntu743> Why ?
<xubuntu149> nope, same error
<xubuntu743> i'm not alone :D
<Gatis> xubuntu743,  try to reinstall :) what else can i say
<xubuntu149> no, sorry 743, different problem
<xubuntu743> fuck
<xubuntu743> im trying to instal it 5th time -,-
<Gatis> why 5th time?
<xubuntu743> cuz my computer sucks and some times it hangs cuz of cd-drive which eating my cds
<holstein> xubuntu743: test the hard drive and make sure its not failing.. and please watch your language in the channel
<patates> install other disto, like opensuse?, if you can't install that too might br your hdd?
<xubuntu743> there is problem in my cd-drive
<patates> install using usb
<xubuntu743> but that time it was going well
<cfhowlett> xubuntu743, usb
<xubuntu743> i cant
<holstein> xubuntu743: then, use anothing media to install from
<patates> netinstall?
<cfhowlett> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> or, you can use plop to make a CD That will point to a USB stick on legacy hardware that cant boot USB
<Gatis> Xubunty149, try open-source driver
<littlebit> hi people, I have here a laptop whose wlan card won't connect to a wpa2 secured wlan although I made sure that the wpa2 password is correct. Can someone help/
<littlebit> ??
<xubuntu743> how to make a plop ?
<holstein> !wifi | littlebit
<ubottu> littlebit: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> xubuntu743: i use http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/
<xubuntu743> thanks :)
<xubuntu149> my card is not listed under the open source stuff, I have a 4313
<holstein> xubuntu743: you can also take the hard drive to another machine that has a "better" optical drive, and install there and bring the drive back to the "bad" machine
<xubuntu743> i had only laptop
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gatis> littlebit, what wireless card do you have?
<xubuntu149> yeah, but I have the right driver installed
<holstein> xubuntu743: im only giving you plausible options,. xubuntu/linux/ubuntu cant "fix" your broken optical drive and make it install.. or address a failing hard drive
<xubuntu743> i now
<xubuntu743> i will try install through internet or make plop to usb :P
<littlebit> Gatis: It is an intel one. but the thing is that it was just working fine.
<xubuntu743> or from harddrive
<Gatis> check your wireless card in terminal:  "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4"
<Gatis> xubuntu149,
<xubuntu149> BCM4313 4727
<xubuntu149> rev 01
<holstein> xubuntu743: i use..
<littlebit> Gatis: I have a intel corportion centrino wireless-n 2230
<holstein> xubuntu743: sorry.. i meant xubuntu149
<xubuntu743> kay xd
<holstein> !broadcom | xubuntu149
<ubottu> xubuntu149: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> xubuntu149: if you can wire up with wired internet, its drastically easier..
<littlebit> Gatis: I have many neighbour wlans listed including my own but apparently the password seems to be wrong for some reason, altough i have checked that 3 times and it is correct
<Gatis> littlebit, xubuntu149 has same problem :)
<holstein> littlebit: try removing it from the list of wifi access points.. you likely entered the address incorrectly.. remove and reconnect
<xubuntu149> drastically easier to do what?
<holstein> littlebit: make an access point that has no encryption and test that it connects.. test the card with a supported operating system to make sure its not "broken".. i like to test with the live CD *before* installing
<Gatis> Right click on Network icon in taskbar and chose Edit Connections and delete Wi-Fi network
<Gatis> Well i use LXDE
<holstein> xubuntu149: i am proposing its drastically easier to install the proprietary broadcom drivers by plugging in a wired internet connection to do so..
<xubuntu149> but those are the drivers that are currently installed.  I think the problem is that during install, it "thinks" it used the wired connection, which was not connected
<xubuntu149> first time start up after install, when I went into the network connections, it had wired used 10 minutes ago (install, it was never used) and wifi was never used.
<holstein> xubuntu149: i really dont think so
<Rosbuntu> hi
<Rosbuntu> what cool things can i do with xubuntu
<Rosbuntu> iv xubuntu installed
<holstein> xubuntu149: i would just wire up, and applyy any upgrades.. make sure you are using the proprietary driver.. then, you can go through the list above if you like
<holstein> Rosbuntu: just use it to meet your personal needs. if you have a querstion about how to do something specific, feel free to ask.. if you want to chat about it, use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel.. thanks! :)
<xubuntu149> yeah, well, of course my home system is usijng wifi upstairs, and the router is downstairs, where I wont have access to any commands (and no printer)
<Rosbuntu> okey
<littlebit> ok this is extremely wierd. I have turned off the encryption of my router and I have noticed that the laptop still won't connect
<Gatis> xubuntu149, try to turn off password of router
<holstein> littlebit: then, its likely not the password, but how the chip is supporting linux.. i would try the other driver options and test
<holstein> littlebit: these days, i have little patience for devices that dont support linux well.. i'll just physically replace them
<Gatis> xubuntu149, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<Gatis> xubuntu149, try: sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac
<xubuntu149> ok, I am going to say this again, I think the problem has to do with the fact that the system showed my Wired connection as having been used.  Why do I think that?  Because I just went down to try to plug in and then realised that this netbook doesnt even have an ethernet connection
<xubuntu149> so wiring up is not an option
<Gatis> What laptop do you have?
<xubuntu149> hp mini
<xubuntu149> 110
<Gatis> It has ethernet
<Gatis> Check latop around
<xubuntu149> no, it does not
<holstein> xubuntu149: i disagree with that.. but, feel free and troubleshooot and confirm that.. it will be easier to change drivers while online via wired connection
<Gatis> xubuntu149, check this
<xubuntu149> maybe it came with something usb, but I dont have any of that
<Gatis> sudo modprobe -r wl
<xubuntu149> there is no way to wire this thing
<Gatis> sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<holstein> xubuntu149: ok
<Gatis> xubuntu149, do this
<holstein> xubuntu149: you can purchase or borrow hardware that facilitates that.. you can purchase/borrow wifi hardware that supports linux "better"
<xubuntu149> ok, did those
<Gatis> ok try
<Gatis> now
<Gatis> i messed up my broadcom drivers too
<Gatis> i have same problem as you now
<holstein> xubuntu149: you "did those" what?
<xubuntu149> now I have no wifi
<xubuntu149> those commands that gatis just posted
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gatis> xubuntu149, try this
<Gatis> sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac
<Gatis> sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<xubuntu149> got my wifi connections back, but no change in authentication, although this time I didnt get the error, it still didnt connect
<Gatis> delete network connection
<Gatis> and connect again enter pass
<Gatis> maybe will help
<Gatis> try to restart pc
<holstein> i would do whatever it takes to wire the machine up.. then, i would apply upgrades, and reboot and test.. then, i would try the available drivers in the repo.. then, i would test the hardware to make sure its functioning properly
<Gatis> xubuntu149, check this, there is your wireless chip mentioned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Known_Issues
<Gatis> Type in terminal those commands and reboot
<xubuntu149> its functioning properly in windows, which I just blew away in order to give myself this problem, which is precisely what happens every single effing time I install linux.  I never get past this part, because its always the same story
<xubuntu149> again, that seems to address the problem directly gatis, but I dont have a wired connection
<holstein> xubuntu149: sure.. it is the same story for that specific hardware.. they dont support linux, and they didnt promise you linux would work
<Gatis> xubuntu149, i think brcmsmac driver is in ubuntu by default
<xubuntu149> every single time I have tried to install linux, which is all but once now (for a friend, of course) i've had some hardware issue.  everytime
<holstein> xubuntu149: it can be challenging.. personally, i would wire up, and try some different drivers.. but, these days, $12us can get you a chip from a manufacturer that supports linux
<holstein> xubuntu149: sure. you are using hardware that promises windows support. there is a sticker on the box like that
<xubuntu149> challenging is your word, i have another word for it
<holstein> xubuntu149: if you were to buy a machine that ships with linux, and try to put win8 on it, you might encounter the same issues... it can be a challenge to go against the grain, so to speak, on what the machine is intended to do
<Gatis> yeah
<Gatis> it's nice if you have new pc
<Gatis> i think you would have no problem
<holstein> xubuntu149: in the future i suggest reaching out to a local linux users group, or coming here *before* installing.. there are some easy things you can do to at least be prepared for installing linux and knowing the potential hassles
<holstein> xubuntu149: all of linux/ubuntu/xubuntu is open, and broadcom is able to, and actually are trying to support them now.. but, there are some chips that are more challenging
<holstein> there are some devices that just dont support linux at all.. and they never promised to, so, its really just the way it is...
<Gatis> specially old devices
<Gatis> i have old pc
<xubuntu743> ok i booted usb by the plop on cd
<xubuntu743> can i now eject cd ?
 * Gatis need to reboot
<Gatis> xubuntu149, you should restart pc after those commands
<Gatis> sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac | sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<Gatis> and reboot
<xubuntu149> module wl not found
<Gatis> you haven't rebooted
<Gatis> I believe you need to reboot after these commands
<mokrates> Hi, I have a Problem with pam_mount and lightdm
<mokrates> seems that pam_mount (which is supposed to and does mount a cifs volume) is too slow to mount that homedirectory
<mokrates> and thus the xfce-session puts some stuff in the mountpoint and later in the mounted volume and dies
<mokrates> uh, i use likewise-open on a 12.04
<mokrates> anybody got an idea?
<Gatis> i have no idea
<Gatis> i don't know anything about pam_mount
<holstein> xubuntu743: there will be no benefit to freeing up the optical drive, since you say its failing
<xubuntu149> module wl not found
<xubuntu149> probably because i did this sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<xubuntu149> and I cant get the other package because I dont have any internet connection
<Gatis> did you try sudo modprobe mrcmsmac
<Gatis> You can also try to reinstall xubuntu :)
<xubuntu149> module not found
<xubuntu149> i'm going to try from the livecd, see what happens
<Gatis> alright
<Kevin> Hi ?
<Gatis> hi
<Guest1424> Could you guys help me please?
<xubuntu149> ha, no idea what happened, but it started working.
<xubuntu149> thanks gatis, hope to never speak with you all again ;)
<xubuntu149> in other words, see you tomorrow probably :D
<Gatis> xubuntu149, huh
<Gatis> Alright :)
<Gatis> xubuntu149, i have question
<Gatis> DO you have apps in Menu under settings?
<Gatis> Can anyone having Xubuntu tell me if they have apps in Menu under Settings?
<ObrienDave> apps as in??? they're all apps
<ObrienDave> pffffffffffft
<xubuntu752> is there a way to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 but not switch to whiskermenu?
<xubuntu752> or whatever the new menu is called
<knome> xubuntu752, yes, existing user accounts will keep their configuration
<knome> xubuntu752, you can even use the "old" application menu on new user accounts if you wish, just replace whiskermenu with the application menu applet in the panel
<xubuntu752> knome, so it will stay the same?
<knome> xubuntu752, as i said, existing user accounts will keep their configuration; yes, your menu will be the same menu
<xubuntu752> knome, thanks
<knome> unless you create a new user, but even then you can switch to the "old" menu anyway.
<xubuntu752> i see
<knome> they are both simply applets (or, modules) to the panel
<knome> you can even add both to a single panel if you wish.
<xubuntu752> knome,where would i go to change it to the old menu for a new account?
<LazyUser69> Does anyone happen to know why the software updater in xubuntu no longer shows?
<LazyUser69> I have the update notifier in the startup, so this is weird.
<LazyUser69> Seems to be running...
<LazyUser69> Because I have updates according to apt-get upgrade
<SamwiseGamgee> test
<LazyUser69> pong
<arno_> how do I set xkboptions in xfce?
#xubuntu 2014-08-19
<SamwiseGamgee> testing, can you see this message?
<SamwiseGamgee> msg rww I emailed the ban appeal on August 12
<Dr_Dan> I have question,  i have Xubuntu 14.04.1 on a asus netbook.  I see problems with ACPI and xcfe-power  where if you set 'Do nothing' when lid closes it -still- seems to Suspend
<PhoenixSTF> Dr_Dan: I have the same issue has well, but did not have the time to figure it out
<PhoenixSTF> I think I will test it tomorow and check what can be done
<Dr_Dan> PhoenixSTF:   this is what it shows...   http://i61.tinypic.com/254v4ms.jpg
<Dr_Dan> But it will still suspend when you close lid  :-(
<David-A_> Dr_Dan: 1) you are crossposting in #ubuntu. 2) I don't see your image at tinypic, see: http://ctrlv.in/411549 (maybe they require javascript)
<Dr_Dan> David_A: sorry.  Try this:  i61.tinypic.com/254v4ms.jpg
<David-A_> Dr_Dan: that's the same url, and the site still requires javascript
<Dr_Dan> Ok. Sorry.  Anyways it Power Manager applet in  System Settings.  Second panel which "On AC Power".  It says 'when laptop lid is closed :  Do nothing"
<Dr_Dan> Follow so far?
<David-A_> Dr_Dan: ok, I dont know what the problem is, but for future reference, you could use an image site that does not require js to look at the image. (the one I used does not even require js to post an image)
<Dr_Dan> But if i close the lid,  it immediately goes to Suspend mode.  So its like xcfe-manager is ignoring settings.
<ToZ> Dr_Dan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1307545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_Dan> Xfce4-power-manager has a bug then?  Ok.  Is there git build with fix?  Or wait for next update?
<cfhowlett> Dr_Dan, read the bug report for current status
<ToZ> It has been fixed in 1.3, but as I understand it, it won't be backported to previous versions. There is a workaround in that bug report.
<ToZ> You'll have to wait for utopic for the official fix
<Dr_Dan> Ok.  Looks like workaround is to to set HandleLidSwitch=ignore in logind.conf.   Does that sound right?
<ToZ> Dr_Dan, yes. And make sure you uncomment that line (remove the hash mark).
<Dr_Dan> Got it.  Will try that tonite.  Thank ToZ.   G'Nite
<ToZ> Dr_Dan, you need to reboot for it to take effect.
<Dr_Dan> Ok.  Copy that.
<Dr_Dan> Nite
<vrkalak> hey, baizon .... o/
<ner0x> I have to set my keyboard shortcuts Alt+{F1..F4} to switch desktops every time I log in; any idea why that might be?
<RedDevil_> Sorry, may be it's reserved shortcuts ... And in this case try to check, before you set it for your own, what they do by default/
<ner0x> I have it set on my laptop with no issues. It's just odd.
<RedDevil_> ner0x, you use Xubuntu?
<RedDevil_> ner0x, I use Xubuntu, and in Xubuntu shortcuts Alt+(F1, F2, F3) used by default.
<ner0x> RedDevil_: Right, I changed them.
<RedDevil_> ok And if I right understand you, for this shortcuts you set changing desktops?
<xubuntu224> hello
<dethredic> I'm running Xubuntu and last night I pull down a software update (may or may not be related). This morning (after a power cycle) when I maximize windows I no longer see the titlebar.
<dethredic> My monitor's resolution is correct, and my mouse can only go to the top of the screen
<dethredic> I tried deleting all of my session data but that didn't help
<RedDevil_> On your machine proprietary driver for video card installed?
<dethredic> RedDevil_: Nope
<dethredic> I have an integrated intel graphics
<RedDevil_> In this case it strange ... because I have same problem, but it begins in errors in driver
<dethredic> RedDevil_: hrmm
<dethredic> I was told to log out and delete my session data
<dethredic> I'm gonna try that in a bit
<RedDevil_> Sorry, I try to find app that I connected to Mail Reader, or Browser link, don't remember, some thing like Display, or may be something else ... sorry, I really don't remember. Why I talk about it, because if you try to delete Mail Reader or may be Browser, and after it restart your PC, you can get very same action, and if you install back this deleted App, all works fine ) Sorry for randomly talking and confused things, I from Belarus, and not good i
<RedDevil_> n English :)
<Gatis> How to to switch Desktops with shortkey?
<xubuntu533> i'm new to linux
<xubuntu533> hi all
<xubuntu533> having problems learning how to use command prompts and find drivers
<ObrienDave> drivers for???
<xubuntu533> an external hard drive isn't mounting
<xubuntu533> and when i play video the laptop crashes
<ObrienDave> do you know how to use the command line in a terminal?
<xubuntu533> I think so, open terminal and put in the command prompt, right?
<ObrienDave> pretty much, yes. that's a good start :)
<xubuntu533> :)
<ObrienDave> what video card do you have?
<xubuntu533> how do i find that out?
<ObrienDave> well, before that, do you know how to pastebin?
<xubuntu533> is there a good web page with a list of command prompts?
<xubuntu533> no
<ObrienDave> the prompt is what shows you where you are in the directory structure. you mean command list :)
<xubuntu533> thanks :)
<xubuntu533> ok
<xubuntu533> so is there an equivlent to control panel on xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> so, in a terminal, you can enter "info" or "help" to see a synopsis of terminal commands
<ObrienDave> yes, the settings manager is pretty much the same as control panel
<ObrienDave> try those commands in a terminal if you like
<ObrienDave> info will give you a longer list that you can navigate up and down with cursor keys, scroll wheel. type q to quit
<xubuntu533> I put in info, just reading it now
<xubuntu533> so how do I find out why the externl drive isn't mounting
<ObrienDave> good. now if you need more info on a command, type man <command>, where <command> is the one you want. like "man ls" for example
<ObrienDave> i assume it's a USB formatted to NTFS
<xubuntu533> it's an old internal hard drive taken out of a netbook and put in a case
<xubuntu533> pluged in by usb
<holstein> xubuntu533: "old" may be broken
<ObrienDave> ok, does it work on any other system?
<xubuntu533> yes
<holstein> i would test the drive.. i like gsmartcontrol
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xubuntu533> I ran gsmartcontrol
<ObrienDave> did the drive show up?
<xubuntu533> About to execute gsmartcontrol. This command needs root privileges to be executed. Using sudo... Enter ollie password at prompt. [sudo] password for ollie:  <warn>  [hz] Warning: exit: Device open failed, or device did not return an IDENTIFY DEVICE structure. <warn>  [app] execute_smartctl(): Error while executing smartctl binary. <warn>  [app] StorageDevice::execute_device_smartctl(): Error while executing smartctl binary. <warn
<xubuntu533> that#s what it said
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> do this for now, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xubuntu533> in the terminal?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> you can copy and paste to the terminal
<ObrienDave> did it install?
<xubuntu533> no
<ObrienDave> do, uname -a         and paste the line here please
<xubuntu533> 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:45:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu533> there you go dave
<xubuntu533> does that make sense in relation to the hard drive
<xubuntu533> so on linux all hard drive are the same ?
<ObrienDave> no, but it tells me you are on the latest 64bit system
<ObrienDave> try this, lsblk | pastebinit
<ObrienDave> post the URL please
<xubuntu533> can you explain to my what pastebin is please?
<holstein> xubuntu533: i use "gksudo gsmartcontrol" and i look for the drive... but if its mounting and working on another system..
<holstein> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu533> I've googled it but am a bit confused how it relates to my problems
<holstein> xubuntu533: it allows you to more easiler share information with the volunteers here assisting you
<ObrienDave> pastebin keep you from being muted or irritating people with multiple lines of text output. for your protection LOL
<xubuntu533> cool
<holstein> xubuntu533: is the drive working on another operating system?
<holstein> by "working".. read and write, and acting "normal" ?
<xubuntu533> hang on have a person at the door, will be bac
<xubuntu533> thanks for help so far
<xubuntu533> the drive worked on windows vista on the same laptop
<xubuntu533> i've open pastebin how do i use it?
<ObrienDave> well try this first, lsblk
<xubuntu533> in pastebin
<ObrienDave> no in terminal
<ObrienDave> see the tree structure?
<ObrienDave> now do, lsblk | pastebinit
<ObrienDave> post the URL here
<xubuntu533> one sec
<holstein> xubuntu533: sure. what do you  mean by "the drive worked" ? if you dont konw that it is working, then i would test it.. if you havent seen it factually working just now, test it
<holstein> i use "gksudo gsmartcontrol" to run gsmartcontrol with root access
<xubuntu533> dave i'm having to register to pastebin
<holstein> xubuntu533: dont
<xubuntu533> holstein I have run gsmartcontrol
<holstein> xubuntu533: just use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu533> do what with it?
<holstein> xubuntu533: paste your output there.. dont "overthink" this.. just share the data
<holstein> xubuntu533: you open http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the output of "lsblk" there.. you hit "paste!" button, and share back the link you get
<xubuntu533> to your username/
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu533> got it
<ObrienDave> you get something like this; http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089925/
<xubuntu533> that's the lsblk
<holstein> xubuntu533: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089929/
<holstein> xubuntu533: after you press "the button" you get the link to your paste that you can share
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> xubuntu533: no
<holstein> xubuntu533: see how the link you *just* pasted has no numbers in it?
<ObrienDave> LOL copy and paster the URL at the top of the screen. should look like our examples
<holstein> xubuntu533: that link is just to the main ubuntu paste site http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089929/
<ObrienDave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089925/
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu533> do i have to put my username in then?
<ObrienDave> anything you like will do
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089950/
<ObrienDave> YAY! \o/
<xubuntu533> that's the gsmart one
<holstein> xubuntu533: you have been asked to post "lsblk"
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089968/
<xubuntu533> had two requests
<xubuntu533> that's the lsblk
<holstein> xubuntu533: the USB drive is an 160 GB external usb drive?
<ObrienDave> under settings, open "removable drives and media"
<ObrienDave> storage tab, top 2 boxes checked?
<xubuntu533> yes
<ObrienDave> open a file browser, does the USB show in the drive list on the left?
<xubuntu533> in the the systems manager? yes
<ObrienDave> can you access the drive from the file manager?
<xubuntu533> no same problem
<ObrienDave> what does it say?
<ObrienDave> what does it do?
<holstein> i would issue the mount command from the terminal, and see the errors..
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8090016/
<holstein> i would use "gksudo gsmartcontrol" to run a test on the drive that would take about an hour, and read the results
<holstein> but, that drive seems to just need exfat support
<holstein> !exfat
<xubuntu533> is that a command?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/370398/how-to-get-a-drive-formatted-with-exfat-working
<ObrienDave> is that drive formatted NTFS or FAT32 or exFAT?
<holstein> exfat
<xubuntu533> fat32
<holstein> xubuntu533: i disagree
<holstein> xubuntu533: i read exfat
<xubuntu533> ok it must be exfat then
<ObrienDave> xubuntu533, no things that start with ! are ubottu info commands
<ObrienDave> such as,
<ObrienDave> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu533>  tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted  More info: https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/ubuntu/exfat Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it  gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpqrmmtyjp/secring.gpg' created gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpqrmmtyjp/pubring.gpg' created gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping ollie@ollie-Presario-F500-GH835EA-ABU:~$ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<xubuntu533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8090043/
<xubuntu533> that was what happened after added exfat
<holstein> xubuntu533: friend.. open just one terminal.. and do *exactly* as i type.. paste them in
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<holstein> xubuntu533: done?
<xubuntu533> yes, thank you all :)
<holstein> xubuntu533: actually, you dont even need those
<holstein> xubuntu533: just do..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse
<holstein> xubuntu533: are you done with that?
<xubuntu533> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<xubuntu533> thT ONE DID IT
<holstein> xubuntu533: if so, you'll need to reboot to get them to take effect
<xubuntu533> cheers holstien
<holstein> xubuntu533: then, you should be able to click on the drive from the left side of the file manager
<xubuntu533> it works now
<holstein> xubuntu533: enjoy
<xubuntu533> erm, any ideas about why my video might be crashing ?
<holstein> xubuntu533: sure
<holstein> xubuntu533: hardware support of linux
<ObrienDave> you need to find out which card
<xubuntu533> how do i do that?
<holstein> i would look for and try proprietary drivers if there are any for the device
<holstein> xubuntu533: i would start with..
<holstein> !details | xubuntu533
<ubottu> xubuntu533: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> how is what crashing when..
<xubuntu533> ok, when i was watching an mp4 file it would keep freezing
<holstein> xubuntu533: what would? the entire desktop? or the file? what player? where did you get what my4 you tested? did you test any other file types? what codec do you have installed?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu533> entire desktop
<holstein> i would test other filetypes.. i would try vlc
<holstein> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<holstein> i would make sure i have the proper codecs installed.. then, i would move on to graphics driver support
<xubuntu533> on vlc and parole
<holstein> xubuntu533: ok
<holstein> xubuntu533: as i said, i would try *other* video files.. other types.. see that i have the proper codecs installed. then, i would look at the graphics driver support
<xubuntu533> i think it is the graphics driver, how do I get to the graphics driver from settings
<holstein> xubuntu533: the graphics driver is just included in the kernel
<xubuntu533> on windows I used k lite codecs is there are good equivilient on linux
<ObrienDave> you could look up the model number specs for your laptop
<holstein> xubuntu533: there are also proprietary ones for some devices
<holstein> xubuntu533: i gave a link above already to codec information
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ObrienDave> xubuntu533, do this, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu533> thanks
<holstein> i agree ..^ that wont hurt anything, and will either give you support or not.. then, you can move on knowing that the issue is likely not the codec support
<xubuntu533> i have googled this, but am still not clear how to get to the drivers or the hardware on settings
<xubuntu533> I'm dyslexic and find it much easier to work things through like this
<ObrienDave> xubuntu533, we'll get there, we are going through more common things to eliminate other possibilities
<xubuntu533> shall i try and play a vid see if it works ok now?
<ObrienDave> you can, if not, reboot and try
<holstein> xubuntu533: did you install xubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<xubuntu533> yes
<xubuntu533> I have something playing see what happens
<xubuntu533> so how do i get to the drivers and hardware?
<holstein> you are sitting at the hardware.. the drivers are just in the kernel
<holstein> xubuntu533: there may or may not be proprietary driver options.. in order to suggest some, again, we need !details
<ObrienDave> what make and model is your laptop?
<xubuntu533> ok how do i find out what my vid card?
<holstein> xubuntu533: i would ask the manufacturer.. or, open a terminal and run "lspci" and i would share that output in a pastebin if i needed help understanding it
<xubuntu533> so on windows i would go to my comp and properties
<holstein> xubuntu533: sure.. this is not windows
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72766/how-do-i-find-out-the-model-of-my-graphics-card
<xubuntu533> thanks
<holstein> xubuntu533: there is no need to just install those drivers if the video seems to be playing fine now
<holstein> xubuntu533: i suggest testing the video, and waiting for another lockup
<xubuntu533>  NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6100] (rev a2)
<xubuntu533> so far so good
<xubuntu533> think it was the codecs
<holstein> sure.. so, there are proprietary options.. you can find them in the "software sources" tab.. but, again, i would wait
<ObrienDave> xubuntu533, short answer, "If it works, DON'T try to fix it" ;P
<xubuntu533> I'm just getting used to using commands to find out and alter stuff :0
<holstein> xubuntu533: sure.. just dont alter things
<xubuntu533> does anyone find that adding apps to firefow can effect linux
<xubuntu533> and is it worth having a firewall?
<ObrienDave> a firewall is a necessary evil
<xubuntu533> so do i put in ufw into terminal?
<ObrienDave> and adding apps to firefox should not affect Linux. but, you never know
<ObrienDave> try it ;P
<xubuntu533> cool, did the sudo ufw etc
<xubuntu533> all good thanks guys you have been a great help
<ObrienDave> our pleasure, come back and help when you can, and welcome to the world of Ubuntu :)
<xubuntu533> will do
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Skutov> Hi there, I'm having a bit of trouble mounting an SD card, I had it mounted earlier, removed it, re-inserted it and it won't mount one of the partitions on the card now, whenever I try to mount the card it gives the error 'mount: File exists' Does anyone know what's up with this and/or how to fix the problem? (The other partition on the SD card mounts automatically and is fine)
<holstein> ouch.. hope its not broken, or failing..
<Skutov> Doesn't seem to be, it's a kingston one and I've been using it in a raspberry pi for the last few months.
<holstein> i would try and test and be sure.. try taking it to another box if you have one handy..
<Skutov> I'll give it a go, one sec.
<Skutov> All seems fine, and if I do check filesystem in gparted it says no error found.
<indrora> Skutov, Where is it trying to be mounted?
<Skutov> indrora, in /media/username/ I believed
<Skutov> believe*
<indrora> Skutov, what's in /media/<username>/ ? Because if there's a directory tree that *has things in it*, mount will grumble that it doesn't like mounting over an existing filesystem.
<indrora> Simplest case is you remove the SD card, remove anything where gvfs is mounting things, and try again
<Skutov> The file it's trying to mount into is empty, how do I go about seeing what gvfs is mounting?
<indrora> Is it a file or a directory?
<indrora> @ Skutov
<Skutov> Directory sorry.
<indrora> Skutov, Best guess would be to remove that directory. Otherwise, I'm not sure if `dmesg | tail` would yield anything helpful here :\
<GeoDude> I recently ran the software updater, and afterwards I started getting this https://db.tt/COXmJXIg
<GeoDude> a few days and a few reboots later, I still get it occasionally
<holstein> GeoDude: did you add a ppa for php?
<GeoDude> The only ppa's I've added were the google chrome ppas
<holstein> GeoDude: what are you running php with/for ?
<GeoDude> I'm running php for nginx
<GeoDude> as part of LEMP
<holstein> GeoDude: i would confirm all my php configs, and try testing without them.. i would make sure there are no other updates, and apply them and test if so.. i would try a server channel
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<m3n3chm0> hello, I'm issued with this dependency in Xubuntu 14.04 installing vlc
<m3n3chm0> libavformat55 : Depende: librtmp1 (>= 2.3) que es un paquete virtual.
<m3n3chm0> i can't install it
<holstein> m3n3chm0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> ^ share error output
<m3n3chm0> ok
<m3n3chm0> i've already done before rebooting sudo aptitude update
<m3n3chm0> now i'm going to paste in a link what i get as error.. wait :)
<holstein> m3n3chm0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<m3n3chm0> here you got
<m3n3chm0> http://dpaste.com/2CJ3WDR
<holstein> m3n3chm0: i would.. "sudo apt-get autoremove vlc" ..then, see that "sudo apt-get update" completes without error
<holstein> if it does.. then, i would run.. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. then, try reinstalling vlc
<m3n3chm0> thanks holstein
<m3n3chm0> the issue was i had this repo enabled ppa:n-muench/vlc  so
<holstein> m3n3chm0: thats not a repo. its an unsupported ppa
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<m3n3chm0> now i'm purging it so then i hope to fix this issue
<holstein> m3n3chm0: you can purge it, and try.. or ask the maintainer of the ppa for support
<m3n3chm0> yes you're right
<holstein> m3n3chm0: good luck
<m3n3chm0> no problem, just delete it and use the offical vlc repo :)
<m3n3chm0> thanks for your support mate, APPRECIATE
<holstein> try ppa purge, and the one in the official repos
<holstein> !Info ppa-purge
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> bazhang: :)
<holstein> its more than just removing the sources.. that can leave some "broken" versions behind.. ppa-purge tries to help with that
<m3n3chm0> ok
<m3n3chm0> holstein fixed :)
<m3n3chm0> now i have vlc official, no dependencies anymore jaja
<m3n3chm0> thanks
<m3n3chm0> again
<dethredic> I'm having an odd problem. Titlebars on my windows don't show up when the window is maxamized. I did do an update last night (may or may not be related)
<dethredic> I tried clearing out my xfce session data but that didn't help
<xubuntu784> Hi there! Anyone got some news about the wifi problems in the new 14.04 ? My wifi connexion is unstable and can't stay connected more than 5 minutes... I have to reconnect again every time (and it doesn't work all the time :/).
<eatsleepsuplexre> can anyone help me with reinstalling ubuntu
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eatsleepsuplexre> nice
<eatsleepsuplexre> lol
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: it'll be just like installing was.. you'll just do it again :)
<pjotter> Hi everyone. Just upgraded to 14.04 and noticed that automatic mounting of NAS fails at startup. It seems that my network is not ready at that time. Mounting by adding a sleep 30 and mount command in /etc/rc.mount seems to fix this. However, there might be a better sollution to this problem? Anyone?
<holstein> i would make sure i have *any* and all data i want or need
<eatsleepsuplexre> yeah its just, when i put in the usb... no matter what i do , (boot menu, from usb first hdd second) the grub menu always comes up first.. and theres no option to reinstall
<pjotter> I meant /etc/rc.local
<garandil> pjotter, what service are you using?
<Dragon64> xubuntu784 -- what wifi chipset you using?
<holstein> Dragon64: user is gone
<pjotter> garandil: What do you mean by 'service'?
<garandil> CIFS or NFS?
<pjotter> Ah
<Dragon64> o ha
<garandil> or iSCSI
<pjotter> CIFS. But I also tried NFS, same problems.
<garandil> try to add _netdev in /etc/fstab
<garandil> under options
<pjotter> I also tried adding _netdev to the fstab options. But that didn't work.
<garandil> pjotter, that's strange
<eatsleepsuplexre> ive been through those help sites before.. my problem is not installing, its getting the usb installer to work before the grub boot menu where i can choose my os
<garandil> eatsleepsuplexre, BIOS/EFI boot options
<pjotter> Well, a search on the internet revelas a lot of people having the same problem. I have been having this problem for a long time now. Also in 12.04. I was hoping that it would be fixed in 14.04. But unfortunately the problem remains.
<eatsleepsuplexre> yes, boot usb first , it doesnt change the grub loader
<pjotter> It would be great if I could figure out how to make a script that waits for the network to come up and then mount the NAS. I could put that it in /etc/rc.local. Unfortunately, most scripts I tried sofar failed because the -e option is set in the bash of /etc/rc.local.
<eatsleepsuplexre> this is so annoying i cant explain myself properly to people
<eatsleepsuplexre> fucking over this bullshit
<holstein> !langauge
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: if you want to reinstall, its just like when you installed the first time. did you install xubuntu 14.04? from USB?
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: why are you trying to reinstall?
<eatsleepsuplexre> yes
<eatsleepsuplexre> i have windows 8 , and ubuntu now, no matter what i do in bios, i cannot boot usb before the grub menu
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: you'll just point the bios of the hardware to the USB stick again, and do the same.. and you will get the system reinstalled
<eatsleepsuplexre> the grub = first, usb startup = non existant
<eatsleepsuplexre> i did point it to it.. i have eufi that can boot from usb
<eatsleepsuplexre> i also went into my bios and manually selected
<eatsleepsuplexre> usb first
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: most machines have a key combination that can make the USB boot
<eatsleepsuplexre> hdd second
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eatsleepsuplexre> the install was fine , i screwed up now i want to repair the whole damn system
<eatsleepsuplexre> or reinstall fresh
<garandil> pjotter, I'm poking around to see, I got CIFS mounting up without problems
<eatsleepsuplexre> but grub wont let me use my usb
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: grub doesnt boot the usb
<eatsleepsuplexre> i know but it boots before it
<eatsleepsuplexre> T_T
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: the machine will boot the bootloader on the usb
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: sure.. stop doing it that way, and look into making the machine boot the USB as you did before..
<eatsleepsuplexre> omg
<eatsleepsuplexre> Yes
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: grub, installed on the internal hard drive is not intended to boot the USB installer
<eatsleepsuplexre> i cry
<eatsleepsuplexre> forget it
<eatsleepsuplexre> how can i repair a screwed up ubuntu that has no desktop
<eatsleepsuplexre> and says low res mode
<eatsleepsuplexre> because i installed the wrong open source amd ppa driver , now sudo aticonfig --uninstall wont work, apt-get install fglrx wont work, because it says " cannot uninstall aticonfig because files have been changed"
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: i would look into the graphics drivers
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: i would purge the unsupported ppa's and try getting back to stock
<eatsleepsuplexre> so icant get any drivers for my gfx , i cant get a desktop ,  nothing just blackness
<eatsleepsuplexre> and a console
<garandil> eatsleepsuplexre, tried to use remove with -f on the installed package?
<Hedgework> eatsleepsuplexre: there are very few things that can't be fixed from the console...and those can't be fixed at all.
<eatsleepsuplexre> i dont know how ok
<eatsleepsuplexre> im sorry but i am really new, and this is why i wanted to install fresh
<eatsleepsuplexre> everything was going fine until i tried to install this stupid driver because my shaders 3.0 wasnt working
<Hedgework> eatsleepsuplexre: That's okay, let's start with some basics.  You keep saying that you cannot get your machine to boot to USB...are you getting an error, or does the machine just boot to an internal drive instead?
<eatsleepsuplexre> it just goes straight to grub
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: you are in the low resolution safe mode, correct?
<Hedgework> You realize that the boot USB has grub on it, too, right?
<eatsleepsuplexre> i know the usb works, i know boot to usb works, because a few hours ago i Installed ubuntu on the same damn usb
<eatsleepsuplexre> and i havent even taken it out of the slot..
<Hedgework> (at least if you did it the usual way)
<eatsleepsuplexre> what?
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: please watch the language and attitude. i relize you are frustrated, but we are all only about volunteering assistance for you, and want to help
<holstein> realize*
<eatsleepsuplexre> im sorry but im confused
<Hedgework> eatsleepsuplexre: I need to afk for a minute (I'm still at work), but I'll try to help when I get back.
<eatsleepsuplexre> maybe il just delete the whole ubuntu partiton from my windows
<eatsleepsuplexre> will that get rid of grub ?
<eatsleepsuplexre> ok
<garandil> GRUB is installed in the MBR
<eatsleepsuplexre> this is probably why its overriding the usb boot for ubuntu
<eatsleepsuplexre> correct?
<eatsleepsuplexre> -_-
<garandil> if you are to remove it from Windows you also need to run the command prompt, but you can revert installed packages
<eatsleepsuplexre> i thought there woulda been a failsafe command in ubuntu like fdisk for windows
<eatsleepsuplexre> that checks every package and reverts it back to original setting or something
<eatsleepsuplexre> like a repair
<garandil> eatsleepsuplexre, you can remove the installed driver
<pjotter1> garandil: I might have found a sollution, but need to reboot. brb
<eatsleepsuplexre> i cant it wont let me lol
<eatsleepsuplexre> it says its changed
<garandil> pjotter1, ok
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: the internal grub is not blocking the usb from booting
<holstein> eatsleepsuplexre: i would choose to either fix the grahpics issue, or work with the bios to make the USB stick boot again
<pjotter> it seems to work :)
<garandil> pjotter, what did you do?
<pjotter> Just a small addition to the /etc/rc.local script
<pjotter> Wait, I'll make a paste
<pjotter> garandil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092443/
<pjotter> The echo's are not really nessecary as they will not be visible during booting.
<pjotter> The "/dev/null 2>&1" in this script is very important. If you just use "/dev/null" the script will not work as the -e option is used in the bash.
<pjotter> But this seems to work just fine.
<pjotter> Tried it a couple of times and the Nas was mounted very nicely.
<pjotter> Another question: Are people aware that there is a little problem with the panel-Trash-icon in Xubuntu? The status is not displayed correctly when you log out and in again. If there is something in the trash and the icon will display an empty trash. This was also a problem in 12.04. I fixed this with a small script too.
<pjotter> You just need to put a dummy-file in the trash and remove it from the trash. Then the status is updated and the correct status is displayed on the icon.
<joaoso> hello
<knome> joaoso, hello
<joaoso> hi knome. i'm having a little problem and tried to find some solution online and nothing
<knome> just ask the question; if somebody knows the answer, they'll most probably reply
<joaoso> basically i login on xubuntu and the launcher doesnt appear
<knome> do you see anything else?
<joaoso> just the wallpaper
<knome> joaoso, what happens if you press alt+f2?
<joaoso> find apps
<knome> ok, type xfce4-panel and run it
<joaoso> cant run it. says that the file does not exist
<knome> ok, then open a terminal, and type xfce4-panel there
<knome> do you get some kind of error then?
<joaoso> yes. isnt installed
<knome> right, then you'll have to install it
<knome> once you've done that, run the command again
<joaoso> yeah, i already do that
<brainwash> pjotter: people = devs?
<brainwash> pjotter: looks like you've already commented on the launchpad report which addresses the issue
<pjotter> Which launchpadreport?
<brainwash> bug 880533
<ubottu> bug 880533 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar reports Trash Empty when it is not" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880533
<pjotter> Indeed I have.
<brainwash> so it also affects the trash panel plugin
<pjotter> I only noticed problems with the trash panel plugin.
<brainwash> is the trash icon enabled on the desktop?
<joaoso> this is awkward, i dont have a full "bar". Does the latest version of xfce working properly with nvidia drivers?
<pjotter> brainwash: This happens whether or not the desktop trash icon is enabled or not.
<knome> joaoso, i have no problems with that.
<brainwash> pjotter: I suggest that you add a comment to the linked upstream report
<pjotter> I think most users won't notice because they probably use the desktop trash icon. I like to disable that one and enabele the panel trash icon instead.
<knome> joaoso, are you sure you haven't removed other core components or something similar?
<pjotter> brainwash: What should I comment? I told them pretty much all I know
<brainwash> pjotter: to bump the report, so it's more likely to be seen :)
<joaoso> yes, this is a fresh install. i installed the nvidia drivers and reboot
<joaoso> login and thats it
<pjotter> brainwash: Ah, I see.
<knome> joaoso, how come you didn't have xfce4-panel installed then?
<joaoso> good question
<brainwash> pjotter: other than that, I doubt that it will be fixed any time soon
<brainwash> pjotter: moreover, it does not affect the default Xubuntu setup
<pjotter> default Xubuntu setup?
<brainwash> default xubuntu desktop config
<pjotter> It's in the default installation.
<pjotter> I just tested it yesterday with 14.04 fresh install. Same problem.
<pjotter> 14.04.1 even
<brainwash> but you've added the panel trash icon
<pjotter> Ok, I see what you mean.
<joaoso> this happend  to me  once and i installed xubuntu again. now i'm here
<pjotter> Yes, most people won't notice untill they start using the panel icon
<brainwash> feel free to investigate further, maybe you can manage to fix this little annoyance with a patch :)
<pjotter> I consider that icon to be avaliable by default so...
<pjotter> I suspect someone forgot to do a status-update somewhere in the code.
<pjotter> I never really looked into any code really.
<brainwash> you can join #xfce-dev and ask questions specific to the source code (if you need help)
<FRodrigues> hi my power manager does not change
<FRodrigues> the sattings
<FRodrigues> settings*
<brainwash> FRodrigues: which settings exactly? all of them?
<FRodrigues> yeah
<brainwash> can you give an example please?
<FRodrigues> I only want my pc to lock when i close the lid
<FRodrigues> so i put in the actions tab in "on ac"
<FRodrigues> Lock screen
<FRodrigues> after "when the lid is closed:"
<brainwash> but it suspends the laptop instead?
<FRodrigues> yes
<brainwash> bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<brainwash> it's a known issue
<pjotter> There seem to be more problems with the new 14.04 version and laptops. I can't toggle the wifi on my Eee anymore for example.
<brainwash> pjotter: but that's a rather specific issue I'd guess
<brainwash> pjotter: did you already search for a bug report on launchpad?
<pjotter> brainwash: Still workinh on it. But from what I read on the internet, it is specific to a number of laptops. Eee is just one of many who have these kinds of problems.
<pjotter> brainwash: I have come across some bugreports that mention these problems. But I haven't had time to look into it properly.
<SelenaG> !ops | help channel emergency
<ubottu> help channel emergency: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - gnomefreak, cody-somerville, TheSheep, Myrtti, Pricey, knome, charlie-tca, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193 or astraljava!
<FRodrigues> brainwash, thanks for the link
<brainwash> pjotter: the new kernel version or firmware files could be the reason
<stiv2k_> XFCE4 is still blanking my monitor even though i dont have any screensaver enabled and i disabled DMPS and all that
<stiv2k_> how to stop it?
<ochosi> stiv2k_: "xset -q | grep timeout" will tell you whether there's a screensaver timeout
<stiv2k_> ochosi: ok, one sec
<ochosi> stiv2k_: you can then set the new timeout (for the running session only) with e.g. "xset s 600" (600 being seconds, so 10mins)
<ochosi> if you want that to persist, you have to add that command to autostart
<stiv2k_> ochosi: i want there to be unlimited timeout
<stiv2k_> its for a home theater PC, and while watching a movie, the screen goes blank after 5-10 minutes
<stiv2k_> very inconvenient
<ochosi> stiv2k_: then you want "xset s 0"
<stiv2k_> ochosi: timeout is set to 600
<stiv2k_> ochosi: where is the GUI option for that? i thought i disabled it in the GUI settings. Is this a bug?
<twoofthree> why is it that I install the same xubuntu but i get different results as far as look and feel?
<ochosi> stiv2k_: unless you're using xscreensaver, there might not be a gui option for this
<stiv2k_> ochosi: i told xscreensaver to stop loading in my autostart
<stiv2k_> ochosi: shouldn't there be a gui option? :)
<ochosi> stiv2k_: there is in the latest version of xfce4-power-manager
<ochosi> but you don't have that yet
<stiv2k_> :(
<ObrienDave> twoofthree, please elaborate
<ochosi> so anyway, set it as i suggested and be happy ;)
<stiv2k_> i will.
<twoofthree> the apps menu for example. I installed the same OS yesterday and it had the searchable field . Now it simply does not. In fact I cant tell the difference booting from XFCE to Xubuntu
<stiv2k_> other thing, how do i tell ubuntu to stop leaving me at the GRUB menu when it falsely thinks the computer didnt shut down properly?
<twoofthree> i boot in Xubuntu it still shows the "About XFCE" icon
<stiv2k_> its annoying
<ObrienDave> twoofthree, Xubuntu also uses the XFCE desktop environment
<twoofthree> i just dont understand how i can install from the same cd one day, and another day it sinply install differently
<twoofthree> things are just not the same at all. Does Xubuntu do this purposefully? You never know exactly what kind of desktop gui you will get?
<twoofthree> i used to be able to search for apps in the application menu, today i install same cd its gone. I dont understand that
#xubuntu 2014-08-20
<ObrienDave> did you re-download the live ISO?
<twoofthree> yes
<twoofthree> did they remove that feature like a day ago?
<ObrienDave> i have noticed a different menu system also. not sure what the last one was called
<twoofthree> i simply cant tell the difference between XFCE and XUbuntu and this bothers me. is it a glitch is it right lol
<ObrienDave> run "run a program" that has a search type function
<ObrienDave> afaik, XFCE and Xubuntu logons are the same
<twoofthree> if they are the same then why offer two?
<twoofthree> all im saying is, i cant tell the difference with my eyes
<ObrienDave> i don't know
<twoofthree> and it has me worried
<ObrienDave> why worried? it works, yes?
<twoofthree> system has 2 icons in it using Xubuntu, XFCE is has like ten
<twoofthree> what does that mean lol
<twoofthree> this is most confusing experience
<brainwash> it basically only matters the first time you log into the session
<ObrienDave> i suppose it's so you can have 2 different desktop layouts. you can have more than one or two DEs available
<ObrienDave> oh well ;P
<xubuntu512> So I am trying to install conky and I got to the end of the set up where I have to create a text document, but I can't create it.  When I do new --> document, it give me the prompt to give the file a name, but after that nothing happens.  However when I tried to create the file again, it said that the file was already there...
<Azelphur> xubuntu512: press ctrl+h in the file browser, it's hidden.
<xubuntu512> well that was easy...thanks!
<twoofthree> hello. does anyone know the command to remove the xfce power manager?
<ObrienDave> ummm, why do you want to do that? not recommended
<twoofthree> this pc is always on ac power
<twoofthree> seems useless
<ObrienDave> arbitrarily removing system packages is not a good idea. it's not hurting anything to be there
<seg> hi -- low volumes over a USB DAC using spdif. Having a hard time finding relevant search results, anyone familiar?
<seg> fixed with hda-analyzer. thanks
<xubuntu866> Hello, I installed Xubuntu 14.04 64 bit, I saw that 14.04.01 has been released, am I going to get that update too?
<holstein> xubuntu866: yes.. you can just update as you please, or open a terminal and use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to be updated to the current packages
<xubuntu866> so I have to run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get the latest version?
<xubuntu866> Is it a reccomended procedure?
<holstein> xubuntu866: no
<holstein> xubuntu866: as i said, you can just update as you do.. the update manager, or whatever.. or, you can do that right now and update
<xubuntu866> Ok, thank you holstein.
<Slit> Hi! Could some one help me with two issue - with setting the menu items and automatically connecting to wi fi.
<knome> Slit, ask your question; if somebody knows the answer, they will most probably reply
<Slit> Ok knome. I can't reorder menu items on my xubuntu 14.04. Can somebody help me with that?
<knome> please try to be more specific with your problem; how can you not, what have you tried to do to reorder them?
<Slit> I just right click on menu -> Edit applications-> Accessories. Then I move up in that folder About me. Nothing shows in Menu when I do that.
<toInfinityandBey> hello friends! anyone here to help me?
<toInfinityandBey> my issue is minor. i need help installing directx with playonlinux :D
<knome> toInfinityandBey, ask your question; if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<toInfinityandBey> :D
<knome> i'd ask the playonlinux support for that question
<toInfinityandBey> thers a playonlinux chan?
<knome> i don't know, but i bet they have some kind of support method available
<toInfinityandBey> ah i think its a really easy issue but i am just a newbie and a bit stupid
<toInfinityandBey> do you care to look at the issue if i post the line?
<toInfinityandBey> I haven't gotten CS:GO working yet (same error that you had), but I did fix the keyboard issue in Ricochet (I was just using this to test since it was only a 250MB download). Make sure to do the following in PlayOnLinux config:
<toInfinityandBey> - Install dxfullsetup
<toInfinityandBey> - Install DirectInput
<toInfinityandBey> - Under Display:
<toInfinityandBey> -- Set GLSL to "enabled"
<toInfinityandBey> -- Set Direct Draw Renderer to "opengl"
<toInfinityandBey> -- Set Strict Draw Ordering to "enabled"
<knome> i'm not familiar with playonlinux
<knome> !pastebin | toInfinityandBey
<ubottu> toInfinityandBey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toInfinityandBey> my problem is.. .how do i install dxfullsetup and those others lol
<toInfinityandBey> oh sorry didnt mean to breakthe rules, my bad
<knome> i really don't know, but i imagine you need to install them inside playonlinux like any other software
<toInfinityandBey> BTW : Thanks to garandil , hes a really good supporter / helper on this channel who saved my linux
<knome> this channel really isn't your best bet on getting support with your issue (even if it's ok to ask)
<toInfinityandBey> hm yea true il look around ,i  just been trying to get cs go working but
<toInfinityandBey> really i want minecraft working first anyway, just trying to find some good settings for it
<toInfinityandBey> because i just play feed-the-beast mod , but the fps is bad at the moment he  he
<toInfinityandBey> but it sucks because my card is r9 280x sapphire vapor, and theres no drivers i can find that will work, it just uses the radeon hd 7970 which is basically the same card but its not -_-
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, shut down all other internet accessing apps (looking at you firefox) to reduce that load.
<toInfinityandBey> now i read a lot how ppl say its a lot easier to use nvidea with linux than amd -_-
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, that is true
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<toInfinityandBey> cant afford it though i just paid like $400 for this card a few months ago and its really good card
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, AMD is not well-supported.  live with it.
<toInfinityandBey> :D
<toInfinityandBey> do you play any games on linux cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, steam games, yes.
<toInfinityandBey> nice.
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, but my card is intel and the intel driver just came out.  pretty sad before that, but now much better.
<toInfinityandBey> cool, im hoping , well i read that from gaben himself
<knome> toInfinityandBey, cfhowlett: general chatter in #xubuntu-offtopic please
<toInfinityandBey> he is planning to make cs go to linux
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, steam is getting better and better about linux game support.  suggest you take a look.
<toInfinityandBey> ok sorry
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<toInfinityandBey> awesome! thanks
<cfhowlett> !wine | toInfinityandBey, wine is also an option
<ubottu> toInfinityandBey, wine is also an option: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<toInfinityandBey> i use wine with playonlinux . is there another way to use wine?
<toInfinityandBey> !virtualizer
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<toInfinityandBey> !vertualizers
<toInfinityandBey> ffs -_-
<toInfinityandBey> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> toInfinityandBey, same outcome.  playonlinux is just the gui for wine.  might be possible to run some apps in !vbox.  install windows, install game, play
<knome> toInfinityandBey, please remember that this is a family-friendly channel
<ssamot> Hello - ever since I upgraded to 14.04 lid suspend seems to do something to the screen which kills i3 (the window manager I use). Never had any problems with suspend/resume and the laptop lid in previous versions of xubuntu
<twoofthree> hello. When i  mouse over the volume icon using XFCE and choose sound settings, nothing opens. What can i do to repair this ?
<Uatec> hi there
<slickymasterWork> !hi | Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Uatec> i installed xubuntu on my ubuntu server, and installed xrdp to connect to it as a remote desktop...
<Uatec> but for some reason they keyboard layout is all messed up, (the symbol keys and the tab key are mapping to random things)
<Uatec> so i look in Settings>Keyboard to change the layout, but all the drop downs are empty, no options for Model or Layout
<Uatec> how can i install a new (correct) layout?
<twoofthree> hello. i seem to have lost the volume icon , can anyone tell me how to get it back please?
<twoofthree> xfce*
<ObrienDave> look for "indicator plugin"
<twoofthree> i have , i cant seem to get it back no matter what i do
<Uatec> what have you done?
<twoofthree> i removed and reinstalled pulse audio
<ObrienDave> do you have a mail or battery icon?
<twoofthree> i wil settle for resetting the taskbar to default and starting over, if possible
<twoofthree> i do not, i removed those while ago before this was an issue
<ObrienDave> right click on the taskbar, panel, add new items, add indicator plugin
<twoofthree> done.i have the envelope and power icon back, no volume
<brainwash> install indicator-sound
<ObrienDave> right click mail or power icon, properties. sound menu should be there
<twoofthree> not present ObrienDave
<twoofthree> brainwash, how please. sudo apt-get install indicator-sound did not work
<ObrienDave> then what brainwash said
<twoofthree> would logging in and out work or must i restart?
<brainwash> relogging is enough
<ObrienDave> says something about restarting panel. try a relog
<twoofthree> it is not back.
<twoofthree> can i just like, start from scratch some how?
<brainwash> installing indicator-sound did not work? any error output?
<twoofthree> how do i install it. sudo apt-get install indicator-sound did not nothing
<Uatec> i must have done something
<Uatec> it must have given either an error or a confirmation
<twoofthree> moment
<brainwash> twoofthree: it did nothing means that the package was already installed?
<brainwash> check with "apt-cache policy indicator-sound"
<twoofthree> its working. willreboot. sorry
<twoofthree> will relog* to check
<twoofthree> i have the volume icon back, a big thanks
<twoofthree> should i be concerned that clicking "sound settings" does nothing?
<ObrienDave> it does not work for me either
<twoofthree> ok, ty
<twoofthree> would a purple icon next to startup entries mean they are not working?
<ObrienDave> where do you see that
<twoofthree> Sessions and Startup. next to some items. Others have icons
<twoofthree> perhaps purple icon means "command"
<ObrienDave> does it look like a gear inside the icon?
<twoofthree> hard to say, so tiny. its purple and like a diamon or a box on its di
<twoofthree> ssome change in color towards bottom right
<twoofthree> side*
<ObrienDave> name something next to the icon
<brainwash> twoofthree: the sound settings menu entry requires pavucontrol to be installed. reinstall pavucontrol if it is missing
<twoofthree> indicator application, indicator power, indicator sound,polic kit authentication agent,pulese audio system etc..
<twoofthree> would the comamnd be sudo apt-get install pavucontrol brainwash ?
<twoofthree> ty brainwash , already newest version
<twoofthree> xfce volume daemon (pulseaudio) is also purple icon
<ObrienDave> those icons are probably just a default icon if the app has none defined
<twoofthree> ty ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> i have a gray box with a gear inside for the same ones you described
<twoofthree> il enable them all and disable them all and see what happens
<ObrienDave> NO! just change icon sets
<james0r> i've got a little issue with the nm-applet, i removed the indicator applet, not a big fan, and run the nm-applet at startup. didn't find this to be a problem before but now after i suspend it won't connect to networks properly. finds the networks but won't connect
<twoofthree> ok ObrienDave  :)
<james0r> yikes, now i can't get it to do it. seems to be only on long suspends
<ObrienDave> !find nm-applet
<ubottu> File nm-applet found in app-install-data, language-pack-gnome-af-base, language-pack-gnome-am-base, language-pack-gnome-an-base, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-as-base, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-be-base, language-pack-gnome-bg-base, language-pack-gnome-bn-base (and 88 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nm-applet&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<ObrienDave> where did you get that package?
<james0r> not sure actually. i thought it was pre-installed
<james0r> it might be network-manager-gnome
<ObrienDave> i don't have it. let me look
<ObrienDave> i have network-manager-gnome, that file is not installed
<taropalo> james0r: it is part of network-manager-gnome
<james0r> taropalo, okay. so it would have been installed already eh?
<taropalo> yes /usr/bin/nm-applet
<james0r> i just realized that if i enable the original "Networking" option in Autostart i get the applet. I swear this wasn't working before that's why i disabled "Networking" and added my custom nm-applet line. but it's working now
<james0r> not sure if it will have problems after a long suspend like before, i guess i'll have to wait and see.
<ObrienDave> wait and see
<james0r> not sure where i got the string to exec, but i was running nm-applet --sm-disable &, in my custom autostart line
<james0r> not sure what --sm-disable does
<ObrienDave> if you're not sure, why are you using it?
<james0r> ObrienDave, i took it from a forum and probably understood at the time i imagine.
<ObrienDave> o i c
<james0r> this is my 3rd install of xubuntu 14.04 and i tweak it out so quickly that i don't pay enough attention.
<james0r> do people find the indicator applet that useful? i started with a version of mint that i don't remember having it and after swtching over to xubuntu just didn't understand the benefits.
<james0r> some quirky behavior with it too, skype takes an extra click and seems like a couple other things.
<james0r> minor i suppose
<ObrienDave> well, that's a common issue we hear a lot. "why does it not behave like X system". because it's not X system
<james0r> i'm on 14.04.1, is there a ppa to upgrade to the newest whisker menu?
<ObrienDave> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-whisker-menu-1-4-on-xubuntu-14-04-xubuntu-13-10-xubuntu-12-04-and-linux-mint-17-linux-mint-16-and-linux-mint-13-using-xfce/
<james0r> ObrienDave, awesome. thanks.
<james0r> i dig the categories on the left so looking forward to the newest version
<ObrienDave> yea, i kinda like it also
<Aurvandill> hello
<ochosi> !hi | Aurvandill
<ubottu> Aurvandill: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cfhowlett> ochosi, !never saw that factoid before.  nice.
<ochosi> yup, saves lines
<ObrienDave> and fingers
<Aurvandill> i'm not here for help ;)
<garandil> Any hints as to how to set HDMI as the default audio out device?
<GridCube> garandil, you can either, disable the analog output on the last tab of pavucontrol, or select the audio stream to go through hdmi while the stream is running and it will remember for said applications
<GridCube> this is what i would recommend
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<knome> m3n3chm0, ?
<m3n3chm0> hello !
<knome> hello
<m3n3chm0> any option to disable the annoying systray notification icon for chromium/chrome ?¿
<m3n3chm0> i've tried all tricks on chrome://flags... without success :/
<brainwash> m3n3chm0: head over to #chromium-support, maybe someone there knows how to disable it
<m3n3chm0> ok, thanks brainwash
<xubuntu374> hi
<xubuntu374> Im user of xubuntu latest version. GParted says that my sda1 where i was installing my system is extended partition when i was making a normal partition 0.o
<xubuntu374> first partition is ext4 with instaled system on it and second one is undefined fs and 500mb
<xubuntu374> what it is ?
<xubuntu374> 0.o
<Gus81> Hello, I speak Spanish, sorry for my english... A question... How hidde icons for XFCE desktop? In KDE I can, but in XFCE I can't
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elfy> Gus81: try settings - desktop - icons
<Gus81> elfy, uff ok, solved
<Gus81> I am stupid jaja
<Gus81> elfy, Thank you!!
<elfy> nope - not stupid - I didn't know either till I found it :)
<Gus81> elfy, Yes, it is that I come from Kubuntu and some things are different and you are moved around ... Sorry! I'm using Google translator
<elfy> yep, different altogether :)
<Gus81> Yes, i'm testing XFCE... A question, as change the color theme of the menu whisker?
<elfy> Gus81: no idea here
<Gus81> you do not know?
<elfy> no - sorry
<Gus81> Ok, no problem :)
<Gus81> Thanks anyway :)
<elfy> :)
<m3n3chm0>  Lock screen when sleeping.. is failing
<m3n3chm0> the screen locks :(
<m3n3chm0> i tried all steps found on google, all is disabled but still locking the screen and request password when the screen going to sleeping..
<m3n3chm0> any clue guys ? :)
<brainwash> m3n3chm0: which steps exactly?
<brainwash> you can disable screen locking via settings manager > light locker settings
<m3n3chm0> OUCH
<m3n3chm0> brainwash thanks a lot, i never go to that menu :S it's enabled...
<m3n3chm0> i had tried session manager and other steps in energy ...
<m3n3chm0> thank you
<xubuntu532> When will 14.04.2 be ready ?
#xubuntu 2014-08-21
<ahklerner> hello i have upgraded and apparently it has not recognized the audio hardware on my laptop
<ahklerner> i downloaded pavucontrol and it only shows "Dummy Output" in output devices, when i change the dropdown at the bottom to hardware output devices it shows nothing
<ahklerner> is there some magic i need to do to get audio
<Maineac> greetings all
<ahklerner> hi
<Maineac> this is my first xubuntu install, not my first ubuntu install
<Maineac> what should I look forward to?
<xangua> Maineac: I have the feeling you already know the answer
<Maineac> as I am in the act of installing now ... I understand it has a simplier ui
<Maineac> time to restart.  I"ll hop back on when I come up
<maineac> hey #xangua, I'm back
<maineac> having issues with my wifi
<maineac> can ya hear me?
<Gus81> Hello, I speak Spanish. I would like to install compiz and emerald in Xubuntu 14.04, but emerald is not in the repositories. I can download from ppa? Packages emerald and emerald-themes ?
<xangua> ! Emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Unit193> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (trusty), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<Gus81> ah, did not know ...
<Gus81> can be used without compiz window decorator?
<holstein> Gus81: compton doesnt require compiz
<holstein> if i wanted compositing, i would just try the xfce one included first.. tick the box in the extra settings for the window manager
<Unit193> It's not as shiny, but still creates effects if you have the right config setup.
<holstein> depends on the needs, i suppose..
<Gus81> sorry for my English, I help with google translator / I use google translator but not always
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xangua> Gus81: you can use compiz with metacity
<holstein> window manager tweaks - compositor
<Gus81> besides all compiz packages which should install more?
<Gus81> or that you should not install?
<holstein> i would try the included compositor, then compton, then mess around with compiz.. personally, i find compiz more trouble than its worth
<xubuntu294> irani hast inja ?
<G4n0n> hey guys, just removed gmusic but its still showing on my menu. Checked menu editor and its not there, dunno how to remove it
<G4n0n> any help appreciated
<horrow> root@ghost:~# gedit /etc/default/grub
<horrow> No protocol specified
<horrow> ** (gedit:2797): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<horrow> No protocol specified
<horrow> error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<horrow> (gedit:2797): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<horrow> root@ghost:~#
<horrow> fresh install a few minutes ago....
<knome> !pastebin | horrow
<ubottu> horrow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sanurai> ma
<Sanurai> hi
<Sanurai> because my web cam ise reverse in the videochat
<Sanurai> chatrouletr ecc..
<gabkdlly> Sanurai: Hey
<gabkdlly> video chat applications will usually give you a mirror image of yourself because this is more intuitive for most people
<patates> hey, if I edit an usb disk using gparted, xubuntu mounts that disk's owner as root, I can't use the disk w/o rebooting. How can I solve this? Manual usb mounting?
<xubuntu141> good day I have problem with instalation of xubuntu 14.04 is so slow (I speak spanish
<xubuntu141> I dont, because in this momen a dont know to do my laptop have more than 11 hours installating
<xubuntu141> always show Configurando bcmwl-kernel-source(amd64) and in black window say ...renewal in 1535 second... every time since almost 12 hours WHAT CAN I DO?
<xubuntu141> not
<xubuntu141> is my first time I decide change windows xp
<xubuntu141> I can shutdow my computer or not never finish instalation
<xubuntu141> what will happen if shoutdow and try again later ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu141, restart installation later.  a half finished install is a broken install
<xubuntu141> mi instalation disc is in drive yet When I can expulse it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu141, eject it
<xubuntu141> ok and after I can shoutdow my computer , after ejet the disc?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu141, yes
<xubuntu141> dude?
<kawatzaki> Helloo!
<ollie_> hey, when i play video my xubuntu crashes, i have installed drivers but it still oders it, the whole os crashes and i have to turn it on and oof, I'm worried this will damage the hardware and I have no kidea what is causing the problem
<ollie_> *does it
<cfhowlett> ollie_, video from DVD?
<ollie_> no mp4
<ollie_> on parole and vlc
<cfhowlett> ollie_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> ollie_, first command for multimedia codecs, 2nd to get your system to latest packages in the distro repo
<ollie_> i've done the first one, shall i do it again, or just the second one?
<cfhowlett> ollie_, 2nd
<ollie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107026/
<ollie_> everything else seems to work fine
<ObrienDave> ollie_, it's ok to paste single lines here
<ollie_> ok
<ElderDryas> AFAIK, VLC doesn't need restricted extras to work correctly, so I'd think there is something else wrong here.
<ElderDryas> ollie_: Do ALL videos crash the system or just some/one?
<cfhowlett> ElderDryas, VLC comes with its own set of codecs.
<ElderDryas> cfhowlett: my point exactly :)
<ollie_> all
<ollie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107054/
<ollie_> these are my vid card details
<ollie_> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<ollie_> does this look like it might help?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | ollie      for nvidia
<ubottu> ollie      for nvidia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ElderDryas> ollie_: From what I can gather, nvidia suggests this driver for your card  http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/59827/en-us
<ElderDryas> But I'd try the 'buntu driver installer before trying to install a driver on my own.
<ollie_> what is that?
<ElderDryas> re: cfhowlett's link
<ollie_> i have already
<ElderDryas> see: Basic Installation Instructions
<ElderDryas> gotta run...good luck
<ollie_> i have run restricted extras and dist upgrade
<ollie_> after the dist upgrade terminal said this
<ollie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107026/
<ollie_> I don't how to interpret that, it seems like it is saying that thee was no problem with the driver instilation
<ObrienDave> no, it's saying all packages are current
<ollie_> ok, so that would suggest it is not the driver causing the problem?
<ollie_> becuase i have install the drivers three times now
<ollie_> good it be a problem with flash?
<ObrienDave> it could be
<ollie_> the nvivdia driver download said invalid byte sequnce in conversion input
<ollie_> though vids on firefox work fine
<ollie_> I'm very confused and have no idea how to approach this problem
<m3n3chm0> hello all
<m3n3chm0> i'm having issue on thunar, pressing Supr key to delete files on NTFS partitions... i receive the message 'trash folder can't found or create'... it just happen on pressing supr key, if i use right button and delete... it works perfectly... help :)
<m3n3chm0> this is the line of that ntfs partition in fstab /dev/disk/by-uuid/6293D8B274BE0A40 /mnt/6293D8B274BE0A40 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<m3n3chm0> is it ok ?
<m3n3chm0> i'm having issue on thunar, pressing Supr key to delete files on NTFS partitions... i receive the message 'trash folder can't found or create'... it just happen on pressing supr key, if i use right button and delete... it works perfectly... help :)
<holstein> i would just use the right button, or the delete key.. i have never tried using the super key to delete.. it could be simply permissions related wiht the ntfs partition
<holstein> i would consider trying to go native linux formats ASAP, then, you will likely not experience any serious glitches
<m3n3chm0> i have to mean delete key, Supr, not super
<m3n3chm0> it doesn't delete files
<m3n3chm0> using delete key
<holstein> m3n3chm0: ok.. what would i do? try deleting in the command line to see if there is helpful output... i would also consider just accepting the "issues" since its a windows native format with likely some compromises associated
<m3n3chm0> ok
<holstein> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<m3n3chm0> no problem using richt button then delete works
<m3n3chm0> holstein i have this line in fstab
<m3n3chm0> /dev/sda7 /media/DATOS ntfs-3g auto,rw,users,umask=000 0 0
<m3n3chm0> maybe i need to add my uid ?
<holstein> m3n3chm0: i do it by uuid.. but, you can easily load up a live CD and attach the ntfs drive/partition, and "bypass" your fstab for troubleshooting
<holstein> basically, i see it like this.. the creators/maintainers of ntfs never promise "manage the filesystem with any operating system you like, such as ubuntu/xubuntu/linux"... so, i follow guides and try and be open to compromises
<holstein> i feel using a live CD is a nice troubleshooting step to remove your config, and the configurations changes you have made to the operating system from the equation
<holstein> otherwise, try deleting from the command line, see if you get a helpful error message.. try running thunar from the command line and see if you get error messages
<xubuntu727> Hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<xubuntu727> I have installed xubuntu
<elfy> !ask | xubuntu727
<ubottu> xubuntu727: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu691> When i install xubuntu shud i use IDE or AHCI mode on the disk ?
<xubuntu727> xubuntu 14.04 where i can find wi fi?
<holstein> xubuntu691: you are installing to a usb stick?
<holstein> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu691> I am installing from a usb stick.
<holstein> xubuntu691: i would do what is "best" for the target system
<xubuntu691> what is best AHCI or IDE ? Are Xubuntu support AHCI ?
<holstein> could be there are hardware limitations that dictate which of those you need to do
<holstein> "You will generally have no problem with Ubuntu when you enable AHCI mode, because it detects this mode automatically."
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/315703/does-ubuntu-support-sata-drives-in-ahci-mode
<holstein> xubuntu691: i personally would do whatever works "best" with the hardware
<holstein> with the bios, or the machine.. i would look and see what is already there, and why.. and check the warranty if relevant
<xubuntu691> I dont know.. the AHCI was for windows.. i am not sure how it is with linux.
<holstein> xubuntu691: as stated above, ubuntu detect the mode automatically
<holstein> i would just try it "as-is" and change if i run into problems after researching
<m3n3chm0> holstein fixed, i just added uid=1000 now i cant delte using delete key :)
<xubuntu691> Is someone know when 14.04.2 will be ready ?
<bazhang> around the time of the next summit, iirc
<genii> Hm, the schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule only goes to August 7
<xubuntu682> hi !
<xubuntu682> someone is there ?
<holstein> yes. many are here.. just ask if you have a support question, xubuntu682  :)
<xubuntu682> okay i have a question. I have win 8 preinstalled but i remove it. I'm installing xubuntu. Can i install win 8 in dual boot after ?
<ObrienDave> you should have Win8 installed first. saves a LOT of headaches
<ObrienDave> note to self, SELF, make sure they are still here before responding LOL
<martinrame> hi, I'm in 14.04 and while trying to compile an app that uses pthreads it says: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpthread, I have build-essential and libpthread-stubs0-dev installed
<martinrame> what else is needed?
<gopool> anyone here running Xubuntu on an IBM T42p?
<doubleplusgood> I'm having trouble booting after installing AMD graphcis drivers (for a R7770) on Xubuntu 14.04.1. It freezes at the splash screen and I'm unable to get to a TTY, I do not have sshd running on it nor can I get GRUB to show up.  Any tips?
<doubleplusgood> Ahh It appears I had to hold 'Esc' not 'Shift' shift for GRUB
#xubuntu 2014-08-22
<squibbly> hi peeps, i have a stuck entry in xubuntu xfce4 menu.  i have tried editing the ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu, but new entries have replicated.
<xubuntu205> how do i get rid of guest session?
<xubuntu205> anyone?
<holstein> xubuntu205: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<gggs> hey cool, I was just going to ask the same question re: guest login
<holstein> i use the guest account for testing, and for guests to use the machine..
<gggs> it really should be in the settings menu somewhere
<gggs> I don't doubt its usefulness though
<holstein> well, one can script something to be pointed to in the settings
<gggs> having to create a configuration file in /usr/share and copy & paste 4 lines just to disable the guest account isn't terribly elegant
<holstein> right.. you can script something that is as elegant as you please.. and ask for it to be included by default..
<holstein> personally, im not interested.. but, you can have what you like in your system, and its a community which you can have input in
<gggs> sure, it could probably be incorporated into 'Session and Startup' or 'Users and Groups'
<gggs> I'm not sure how the settings menu is structured or extended though
<stiv2k_> is it possible to wake my computer up when someone sends a print job to the printer thats connected to it?
<cfhowlett> stiv2k_, if your computer is the printer server, yes.
<stiv2k_> cfhowlett: no the other computer is the print server
<stiv2k_> that the printer is connected to, in the living room
<dbb> hi all - somehow, I installed 14.04 from a minimal CD, checked XUbunu and postgres et al, its on a hard disk.. on the machine that the install happened on.. Dell XPS-8300.. I just booted the second time now
<dbb> and... there appears to be no eth0 ethernet interface
<dbb> how can this be
<dbb> sudo network-admin      brings up a little app.. with three tabs.. but in the HELP screens, there are *four* tabs shown.
<Gus81> Hello, I speak Spanish. Sorry for my english... "Animations add-ons" Not in compiz. Xubuntu 14.04
<dbb> the first is the interfaces tab.. and it is missing completely
<Gus81> compiz-plugins-extra installed
<knome> !es | Gus81
<ubottu> Gus81: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<james0r> what'll be new with xubuntu 14.10?
<knome> not much, the cycle after LTS is usually quite slow/quiet
<james0r> yeah that makes sense.
<james0r> any clues on when xfce 4.12 will be released? i heard later this year.
<knome> there's no definite date set for that. "later this year" sounds about right, but might even slip over the year.
<james0r> right right. is there ppa for testing?
<knome> not really, but you could join #xubuntu-devel if you want to help the xubuntu team test stuff
<james0r> right on. might just do that. thanks
<xubuntu511> Anyone tell me what keyboard shortcut is used to lock screen (e.g used to use CTL-ALT-L on my old lubuntu install).
<elfy> ctrl+alt+del
<xubuntu511> Doesn't work for me :(
<xubuntu511> xflock4 works in a terminal though. So its down to the mapping
<elfy> settings - keyboard - shortcuts - look for xflock4
<xubuntu511> xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml is dam confusing for me. I can find the line, but dunno what to put to remap it.
<elfy> set it in settings as above
<xubuntu511> E.g, the line in question reads... <property name="&lt;Primary&gt;&lt;Alt&gt;Delete" type="string" value="xflock4"/>
<xubuntu511> but CTL-ALT-DEL doesn't work.
<xubuntu511> OMG, elfy. That works a treat. Lol
<xubuntu511> Thank you. Man Xubuntu makes life so easy.
<xubuntu573> hello can you guys help me to upgrade? I have 12.10 and "software update" settings 404s .
<xubuntu458> Hello ! I need help ! My icon battery no longer display since i add "acpi=off" in the grub file configuration but without acpi=off in grub file configuration my laptop don't startup :/
<xubuntu458> And my functions keys doesn't work too with acpi=off
<brainwash> xubuntu458 acpi=off disables some functionality, maybe you can find another workaround to get your laptop up and running
<xubuntu458> How to know what is the problem at startup ?
<xubuntu458> How to know what is the problem at startup ?
<baizon> xubuntu458: check boot.log
<baizon> or dmesg
<xubuntu140> ok i removed acpi=off and my laptop don't boot. he boot after 3 times
<xubuntu140> he doesn't boot*
<xubuntu140> With dmesg i can find the problem ? How ?
<xubuntu438> hi
<Soe1en> hello everyone! I have a quick question! I installed xubuntu 14.04 on my pc and I am having a debian wheezy server connected to my network, I would like to store my userprofile on this sever and load it as soon as I login to my pc
<Soe1en> can anyone give me some links? I'm not sure for what keywords I need to google
<holstein> hmmm.. i would just syn it as a backup
<holstein> sync*
<Soe1en> holstein: are you talking to me?
<holstein> no need to have the remote home.. you can just have it sync as a backup with some rsync script, etc
<holstein> Soe1en: correct..
<Soe1en> holstein: so you believe it is an bad idea, how so?
<holstein> i could imagine having a serious issue if /home wasnt there, or went down.. you can get all the benefits with syncing, plus, its a backup..
<Soe1en> Soe1en: I'm sick of having multiple copies of files when i just need one, .vimrc for example
<holstein> Soe1en: you need *more* than one.. as a backup
<holstein> vimrc should be quite small..
<Soe1en> holstein: the server is there to backup my files anyway, all my files are stored there
<holstein> Soe1en: ok.. thats how i would do it.. local /home, and backup/sync /home to the server..
<holstein> if you wanted to remote the /home, you would just setup the server, and mount the server filesystem as soon as possible at boot, then just point the /home to the server location
<Soe1en> holstein: welll technicially I am already doing it with rsync
<Soe1en> not with all files but yeah
<holstein> Soe1en: sure.. thats the way to do it
<Soe1en> holstein: a bad idea to use rsync or was this not sarcasticially ment?
<Soe1en> well I see
<holstein> Soe1en: rsync to sync the /home to a remote location would likely be the preferred method for all
<holstein> otherwise, if i wanted a "dummy terminal", i might use soemthing like freenx or nomachine to run a remote session, and do the backups of that host server-side
<Soe1en> holstein: well yeah atm I do backups server side
<Soe1en> on a 3rd 4tb hdd
<holstein> the handy thing about the current setup is, you have fail-over.. you can have version control if you want to set that up.. you have the machine working as-is, then the /home is mirrored
<Soe1en> holstein: ahh, I see what you mean
<Soe1en> holstein: well the bad thing is that I'm working with 128gb ssd hard disk on pc and netbook, I have no space to get a full copy of all of my files
<Soe1en> holstein: so which software does such sync jobs?
<Soe1en> unison perhaps?
<Soe1en> it is not a bad idea
<dbb> hi all - somehow, I installed 14.04 from a minimal CD, checked XUbunu and postgres et al, its on a hard disk.. on the machine that the install happened on.. Dell XPS-8300.. I just booted the second time now
<dbb> and... there appears to be no eth0 ethernet interface
<dbb> sudo network-admin      brings up a little app.. with three tabs.. but in the HELP screens, there are *four* tabs shown.
<dbb> the first is the interfaces tab.. and it is missing completely
<holstein> Soe1en: you need at least a copyd of the files.. since all drives fail
<dbb> I can boot the machine on either.. the original disk, or the new install.. but how can I fix this ?  any ideas?
<holstein> Soe1en: i like the idea of running a normal install and syncing the /home. as for as the sync options, i would personally find rsync acceptable, but if your needs are different, you may find something else more appropriate
<Soe1en> holstein: thanks a lot for you rhelp holstein, I will take some time to think about what I could do considering your input : )
<m3n3chm0> hello, anyone uses wicd instead network manager ??
<m3n3chm0> i tried to install wicd but on purge network manager, it dependends on more pacakages Xubuntu-desktop etc...
<dbb> m3n3chm0: I did a fresh install of XUbuntu 14.04 and my network interface is *missing*
<dbb> so, I am interested to hear if others have a problem, or find a fix
<m3n3chm0> so it's any way to switch to wicd ?
<dbb> I have never heard the name wicd
<dbb> I can boot on my machine, but no network !
<dbb> (there is a 12.04 on a second disk also)
<Unit193> m3n3chm0: You can install wicd just fine, it just conflicts with NetworkManager so you don't get both trying to handle your network.
<m3n3chm0> sure, but unninstalling network-manager* packages firts ?
<m3n3chm0> or how can i switch to wicd... ?
<m3n3chm0> how to disable netwoek manager ?
<dbb> I see - "wicked" is for wireless
<Unit193> Uninstall those first and you'll likely have issues downloading wicd.  Just install wicd and let apt handle the conflict.
<Unit193> Or, remove network-manager after you install wicd.
<m3n3chm0> ok
<m3n3chm0> thanks
<dbb> ok I was wrong
<dbb> the interface is called p3p1
<dbb> not eth0
<dbb> I copied some config to /etc/network/interfaces  which refers to eth0 and that confused things
<dbb> now, I commented out the change to /etc/network/interfaces and reboot.. I have network
<dbb> weird
<priuon> hey there. Opening a html file in one Workspace will catch a firefox from another workspace. Can this be disabled?
<holstein> priuon: thats likely not all that easy to sort out.. but, its not xfce/xubuntu specific, either, likely.. i might try seeing if anyone using gnome or unity have the same issues, and if so, how they deal with it.. and see if its happening in other browsers
<priuon> holstein. Is thrusty thar unity?
<priuon> trusty thar
<priuon> holstein: was this not an otion in previous versions of xubuntu?
<priuon> *option
<priuon> holstein: gedit showed similar behavior. An open window of gedit opened the file without beeing moved to the current workspace. This is all unwanted behavior in general.
<holstein> priuon: tbh, i have never tried to personally deal with it, and i was just trying to think of where you can get an answer
<priuon> I managed to get rid of the behavior the last time. I don't remember how though.
<Gatis> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
<priuon> ⸮Gatis ~ Gratis?
<xubuntu264> hey all, terminal is not letting me type in my password
<xubuntu264> this directly related to when I try and get ufw running
<holstein> xubuntu264: please open a terminal and type "sudo -s"
<holstein> then, input the password and press enter.. you will not see the password being typed.. or any indications that you are typing
<holstein> xubuntu264: can you login there? and do you get a "root" prompt?
<xubuntu264> that worked, thanks
<xubuntu264> what caused that?
<holstein> xubuntu264: caused what?
<holstein> regardless, you can exit that, and use "sudo ufw enable" for example
<xubuntu264> the password not showing and not working till I typed in sodu -s"
<holstein> you will be prompted for the sudo password, for the user
<holstein> you will *not* be given any feedback for the password entry in the terminal
<holstein> xubuntu264: the password is not supposed to show.. i was just making sure the user had sudo access and everything was configured properly
<xubuntu264> ok, it was before, as xxxx, thanks holstien
<holstein> xubuntu264: no, it wasnt..
<xubuntu264> thought it was, it def stopped doing anything before I tested it with the command line you sent me
<holstein> xubuntu264: it was not.. but, you just input your password, and press enter.. no feedback is given
<xubuntu264> ah, the joys of being new to something
<xubuntu264> it's a lot to take on using linux, but it's so much faster than windows and I can do much more with my rubbish laptop, like picture editing and sound editing etc
<xubuntu264> anyway thanks for you help dude
<xubuntu741> hy people i need support I try to install xubuntu in my pc and when kernel beging , spend long time and nothing happen why? I have a laptop hp pavilion and downloaded the iso image to burn a dvd and after installation the screen is black I dont know what happen
#xubuntu 2014-08-23
<siddl> ho/ whois siddl
<siddl> how to open port
<siddl> ...for torrent things
<siddl> ...usw.
<siddl> ...itried to find a port but didn't work out
<siddl> ...xubuntu preferences is very short setted...
<Unit193> Generally speaking, you'd have to forward it in your router.
<Unit193> Can you speak in complete sentances to make it easier for us to understand?  I'm not exactly sure what else you're trying to say.
<siddl> i'm using a Si
<siddl> im using a SÄ°M card device dialing up to the internet...
<siddl> ...theres not much device settings
<siddl> Ä°'m trying to open a port for my torrent traffic
<siddl_schmoove> msg nickserv set KILL on
<xubuntu201> hola amigos estoy tratando de instalar xubuntu de 32 bits en una vieja laptop HP Pavilion con windows xp professional y todo inicia bien pero cuando llega al punto de configurando bcmwl-kernel-source (i386) se detiene la barra celeste y pasan horas y no sigue, ya lo intente 2 veces en este momento esta asi, que puedo hacer, aborto y descargo una distro mas anterior , alguna guia para mi maquina , gracias
<brainwash> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu201> ok thanks
<jan> Hello, when I start up my computer it automatic login. I want to change this to use a password but I do not know how to change this in xubuntu
<jan> can somebody please help me
<cfhowlett> jan, > system > users  | choose an account > password > asked on login
<GridCube> jan, ^^
<jan> yes
<jan> sorry I am not used to chats. and I am a bit slow with typing
<cfhowlett> jan, it's considered good practice to have 2 user accounts: one for administering your system (the root user or sudo user) and one for normal everyday use - no system privileges.
<jan> I tried this but there was no login screen when I rebooted
<cfhowlett> jan then you did it wrong.
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cfhowlett> jan   http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/12/how-to-change-password-on-ubuntu/
<GridCube> cfhowlett, he doesnt want to change his password, he needs to show the lightdm login prompt at boot
<GridCube> jan, you can open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf from a terminal using sudo mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and comment the lines that say: autologin-user=YOURUSER and autologin-user-timeout=0
<GridCube> you comment those lines adding a # before the line
<GridCube> that should make it so it will ask for your password at the login stage
<jan> I am going to try tis now
<GridCube> :) good luck
<jan> oke I found it and put a # before the lines.  I am going to reboot now. I dont know if I can find this chat so thanks for your help
<GridCube> jan, :) you can come back from the xubuntu.org page
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<jan> oke, I bookmark this first  :-)
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu898> Hello Gridcube, I am back and now I have a login screen. Thanks for helping me
<GridCube> :) great xubuntu898 :D
<GridCube> you can change your nick the next time you log in on the irc web application :)
<GridCube> im glad to see you fixed your problem
<pezza> Could somebody give me assistance in getting my USB headset to work correctly?
<Pezza> It seems that it is working when I run lsusb (shows up as Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller)
<Pezza> But nothing shows up with either aplay -l or aplay -L (http://pastebin.com/YRFQVAn3)
<Pezza> And when I run pacmd list-sinks, I only get a Dummy Output ( http://pastebin.com/60WqQrTE )
<GridCube> Pezza, open pavucontrol and see if any stream is designated to go through it
<GridCube> sound is probably being sent to hdmi or internal analog devices instead of the usb analog device
<Pezza> Okay, so I opened pavucontrol. The only device available in configuration is HDA Nvidia.
<holstein> Pezza: i would run "lsusb" and look for the device listed there.. then, "aplay -l" and/or "arecord -l" ..commands in a terminal which you can share in a pastebin for help..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> i would bypass any usb hubs, and try other usb ports, and try the device in an officially supported operating system to make sure its functioning properly
<Pezza> I already did earlier, if you scroll up.
<Pezza> (Pastebins)
<holstein> Pezza: you already did what?
<Pezza> Sent a pastebin of my lsusb and aplay -l
<holstein> Pezza: regardless, if you dont see them there, thats where you need to start
<holstein> Pezza: i dont need to see the output, i was just saying, if you need help interpreting.. if you dont see the output in aplay, then alsa is not seeing the device, so, nothing will use it
<GridCube> Pezza, in the last tab of pavucontrol, disable the device
<holstein> Pezza: does the device work with a supported operating system? is it new? has it ever worked?
<GridCube> then enable it again
<Pezza> It works perfectly on Windows.
<holstein> Pezza: then, we can assume the device is functioning properly, and not "broken".. unfortunately, since the device is working as promised, there may be little you can do to make it work
<holstein> Pezza: i find it easy to try different live CD's to see how different kernels and alsa versions support the hardware.. easy with audio devices like that
<Pezza> I'll see what I can do with uninstalling PulseAudio and running it directly through ALSA.
<holstein> Pezza: i wouldnt
<Pezza> Bad idea?
<holstein> Pezza: if "aplay -l" isnt seeing it, the alsa is *not* seeing it
<holstein> Pezza: i mean, you can purge pulse if you want, or try a live distro that is not shipping pulse.. but, the device is not supporting linux/alsa
<Gatis> ubuntu
<GridCube> my opinion is that as it is an usb is not being recognized momentaneously, i think you just need to reset it and it will prolly work
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2201791.html next to the last option..
<holstein> i agree with GridCube there, which seems like what that post suggests.. that some "magic" just makes it work
<GridCube> thats why i suggested disabling the device from pavu and then restarting it
<Pezza> lsusb
<Pezza> wrong terminal :^)
<holstein> hehe.. no worries.. lsusb is not as important as the alsa one
<holstein> personally, i have only been able to hack one device into working that *didnt* show in aplay -l.. that was with a custom jackd startup command.. and the functionality was limited in a way that when i had the opportunity to get rid of the device, i did
<james0r> i figured out a fix for this on a previous install but can't remember it now, some apps aren't showing up in whisker. specifically right now i'm looking at getting Nemo file mananger to show up
<holstein> james0r: you can always edit the menu and add what you like.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220891&page=2 seems relevant
<james0r> holstein, yeah as it says switching to alacarte fixed it for me last time. Nemo does show up in alacarte but i don't see a way to get it to actually appear in the menu
<holstein> james0r: to appear in the wisker menu, correct?
<james0r> holstein, yes.
<holstein> i personally havent clicked through a menu since the synapse/kupfer/gnome-do days... but, what are you trying? and how is it failing? have you logged out and back in?
<james0r> holstein, naw i havn't actually but i think it's deeper than that. i'll give it a shot and se if nemo shows up.
<james0r> brb
<james0r> nope, same as before
<holstein> james0r: so, what have you tried? and how is it failing?
<james0r> i'll play around with alacarte a little more. i remember on the previous install once i figured out the "trick" i could get any app to show up in whisker
<james0r> holstein, install nemo for example, menulibre won't show anything about nemo so installed alacarte. it shows up in alacarte, but is not found in whisker where alacarte says it should be.
<james0r> i can check and uncheck nemo to be displayed in that category but it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<holstein> james0r: are you up to date with upgrades?
<james0r> holstein, yeah
<bluesabre> james0r, does nemo show up in the menulibre search
<james0r> nope
<bluesabre> ok
<bluesabre> probably, check /usr/share/applications/nemo.desktop
<bluesabre> there may be a key, OnlyShowIn, or NotShowIn
<holstein> yeah, i agree.. ^
<james0r> i did check that and removed the only show in line completely.
<james0r> still didn't show up
<bluesabre> worst case, you can use menulibre to create a new nemo launcher
<james0r> ahh i edited the wrong .desktop file for nemo
<james0r> i see the only show in gnome line still there.
<james0r> i edited the .desktop file in some app-intall dir or something
<holstein> thats what i was thinking was happening.. a new entry to start it
<holstein> if you cant get the current one to show, just try making a scratch one to start what you please
<james0r> right right. i have no issue with doing that, i just remember with that previous install this was happening on tons of apps. i'll take it one at a time for now though
<bluesabre> darn
<bluesabre> was going to ask that he ping me with broken ones
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> oh hey
<bluesabre> btw, I'm the menulibre dev, so as you find issues where menulibre doesn't show something, feel free to ping me
<james0r> bluesabre, will do if i go back to using it. just figured out if i run alacarte as sudo and clck 'restore system configuration' nemo shows up
<james0r> i'm pretty lost as to why this is, but i'm glad its working
<zleap> hi,, what do I run to load the deslop notes application, it won't auto load on start up (and i DID NOT TELL IT NOT TO)  and i can;t load it from them menu
<zleap> and the hplip thing won't auto load either
<holstein> zleap: are you sure its not loading? or just not showing in a tray?
<zleap> how do i work that out
<zleap> well i can't see it anywhere,  so its not in the try thing at the top and if I run from themenu it doesnot show up
<zleap> i have also logged out, and back in and even restarted the computer and still don't get it auto loading
<holstein> zleap: i would start by referring to a package manager and make sure i have the applications installed.. i would then confirm the  applications can run from the commandline. then, i would look for them running as services, or whatever else i want
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so what is the program called
<holstein> zleap: after determining that, you can start it
<zleap> it used to run
<zleap> i have not uninstalled it
<zleap> some programs are called one thing in the program but have a totally different name for the actual executable file that runs
<holstein> ok.. something changed, then.. i would start, again, by seeing that the applciation is installed with the package manager of your choice, and then try running "it" from the commandline
<zleap> grrr
<zleap> it is on the menu as notes, how do I find out what is run or meant to run when i click on it
<holstein> zleap: maybe you dont need to bother with that, since, a few moments ago, you were not able to find it in the menu.. try just running the application, and see if it shows in the tray, and if you can set settings for showing in the tray or autostart
<zleap> it does do anything
<zleap> ok hang on
<zleap> just looked in start up
<zleap> xfce4-notes
<zleap> tried running that from a xterm  and it just sits there
<zleap> ** (xfce4-notes:3741): WARNING **: main-status-icon.vala:37: Status Icon is not embedded
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> how can i remove root access from a folder?
<GridCube> remove root access?
<csenger41> accidentally ran Firefox as root, now it doesn't start up
<csenger41> Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/csenger/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<csenger41> any idea?
<GridCube> csenger41, try running firefox using firefox -ProfileManager
<csenger41> same
<GridCube> pastebin what the terminal says
<csenger41> http://pastebin.com/p6LvZicd
<GridCube> mmhm
<csenger41> same appears when trying to run firefox
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> !chown | csenger41
<ubottu> csenger41: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<GridCube> or, if the folder is not that important to you you can just delete it, do sudo thunar, then press ctrl-h to see hiden directories and delete the problematic files
<Tisgh> Hi guys
<csenger41> okay, thanks for the help :)
<csenger41> working fine now
<csenger41> and hello
<Tisgh> I'm having a trouble playing media on my xubuntu virtual machine
<GridCube> great csenger41 :)
<Tisgh> I've installed the Ubuntu extras
<Tisgh> Restarted
<Tisgh> Still doesn't work :(
<GridCube> the xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Tisgh> Yup did that to
<GridCube> and what about the aditional drivers from software-properties-gtk?
<GridCube> is it virtualbox?
<Tisgh> Vmware
<Tisgh> How do I install those
<GridCube> open software-properties-gtk go to the last tab "aditional drivers" and see if theres any for your setup
<GridCube> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Tisgh> So it won't work then right
<csenger41> anyone knows how to install adium themes for pidgin?
<Tisgh> I'm also getting "No additional drivers available"
<csenger41> https://code.google.com/p/adium2pidgin-themes/wiki/InstallingThemesFromAdiumxtrasCom
<GridCube> Tisgh, read the wiki page
<csenger41> did all this, but not working when clicking install button
<Tisgh> Ok
<bazhang> csenger41, asked in #pidgin yet?
<csenger41> yes, but noone answered, maybe you know something about it
<csenger41> aww noone is answering :(
<Pezza> So I finally, somehow, got my headset to show up in aplay.
<Pezza> One step further, I guess
<xIrbis> Hello, could anyone help me with installing drivers for nVidia card?
<xIrbis> i spent whole day trying to do this, and have same problem when i boot linux
<theperfectpunk> Hello i was trying to install xubuntu with a usb flash drive
<theperfectpunk> xubuntu 14.04
<xIrbis> and?
<theperfectpunk> when this popped up
<theperfectpunk> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wdbpro&s=8
<theperfectpunk> waited for about 1 minute
<theperfectpunk> and then gave up
<theperfectpunk> as keyboard wasn't working
<xIrbis> have you tried again?
<theperfectpunk> yeah
<theperfectpunk> about 5-7 times
<theperfectpunk> what does it look like?
<theperfectpunk> is it the usb stick, i have to burn a dvd then i can install it or something else?
<xIrbis> well, i dont know, im looking for help with my graphic card :D
<xIrbis> where you downloaded xubuntu?
<theperfectpunk> xubuntu wiki
<xIrbis> ive just installed it from USB + unetbootin
<theperfectpunk> what's wrong with your graphic card?
<xIrbis> driver doesn't work
<theperfectpunk> what is it?
<xIrbis> i tried install it on debian
<xIrbis> when i boot xubuntu
<xIrbis> screen goes dark
<theperfectpunk> stuck?
<theperfectpunk> stuck there?
<xIrbis> graphics fan turn hyperspeed
<theperfectpunk> nvidia?
<xIrbis> and then reboot
<xIrbis> yes
<theperfectpunk> which model?
<xIrbis> nvidia gt 755M
<xIrbis> http://www.linux.org/threads/nvidia-gt-750m-black-screen.5963/
<theperfectpunk> ohh on laptop
<xIrbis> problem similar to this one
<xIrbis> but, when i tried on debian
<theperfectpunk> did you try to install the properietary graphic driver?
<xIrbis> ony one fan was working :D
<theperfectpunk> from the nvidia website?
<xIrbis> yes
<xIrbis> on debian
<theperfectpunk> why do you keep saying debian?
<xIrbis> on xubuntu only through GUI settings
<theperfectpunk> you did a fresh install of xubuntu?
<xIrbis> yes
<theperfectpunk> did you?
<xIrbis> about 30 minutes ago :D
<theperfectpunk> when you first installed it
<xIrbis> before that i was trying on debian, so i have more experience with that
<theperfectpunk> it was running ok right?
<xIrbis> what do you mean with first time?
<theperfectpunk> did it ever boot?
<theperfectpunk> normally?
<xIrbis> yes
<theperfectpunk> i think i know your problem
<xIrbis> i had debian before, adn everything worked fine
<theperfectpunk> and the solution too
<theperfectpunk> you must've installed drivers
<theperfectpunk> and then updated ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> restarted
<theperfectpunk> and boom screen black
<xIrbis> not rly
<theperfectpunk> what did you do?
<theperfectpunk> after the first install
<xIrbis> i restarted after xubuntu installed the driver
<xIrbis> it was about 3 month ago
<xIrbis> i dont remember first install :D
<theperfectpunk> all i can think of is that your kernel got updated
<theperfectpunk> and you didn't recompile the driver for it
<theperfectpunk> did you update the kernel?
<xIrbis> no
<theperfectpunk> did you update ubuntu?
<xIrbis> no
<theperfectpunk> the kernel update is in regular packages
<xIrbis> i know
<xIrbis> i mean i didn't do apt-get update or something
<xIrbis> just fresh install and then check if nvidia is working
<theperfectpunk> how did you install drivers?
<theperfectpunk> you can't just run the nvidia binary
<xIrbis> on xubuntu through GUI settings
<xIrbis> on debian through repo and nvidia website aswell
<theperfectpunk> well that explains it
<xIrbis> same problem
<theperfectpunk> i'm new to xfce
<theperfectpunk> can u get into terminal?
<theperfectpunk> do you have access to terminal?
<xIrbis> im on windows now on same computer
<xIrbis> but yes i can
<xIrbis> Xorg didnt work at all
<theperfectpunk> so you do have access to terminal
<xIrbis> everything crash when i type startx
<theperfectpunk> that's okau
<theperfectpunk> okay
<xIrbis> but what about your problem?
<theperfectpunk> i'll figure it out
<theperfectpunk> get the nvidia binary from here
<theperfectpunk> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<xIrbis> i tried that
<xIrbis> now, and then
<theperfectpunk> so that should work
<theperfectpunk> it replaces x.org
<theperfectpunk> with nvidia x server
<xIrbis> but it dont work
<theperfectpunk> what do you mean?
<theperfectpunk> did it install successfully?
<xIrbis> yes
<theperfectpunk> after reboot the same problem?
<xIrbis> yes
<xIrbis> i dont know what black screen and full fan speeds mean
<xIrbis> black = without backlight
<theperfectpunk> full fan speeds usually mean
<theperfectpunk> driver isn't working
<xIrbis> you dont say :D
<theperfectpunk> used to happen on freedos
<theperfectpunk> my hp laptop came with freedos
<theperfectpunk> it was running at about ~90
<theperfectpunk> same was with ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> after installing drivers
<theperfectpunk> battery backup increased and heating decreased
<theperfectpunk> are you using a Lenovo?
<xIrbis> yes
<xIrbis> y510p
<theperfectpunk> yep
<theperfectpunk> guessed
<theperfectpunk> it
<theperfectpunk> really common choice with gt755m
<theperfectpunk> and must be in india too
<xIrbis> ill login using mobile
<xIrbis> and then try to do something on terminal
<theperfectpunk> well all you can do now is
<theperfectpunk> fiddle with xfce settings
<theperfectpunk> because the driver is installed
<xIrbis> what do you mean in india?
<theperfectpunk> and now xfce is to blame
<xIrbis> i think thats not xfce problem
<theperfectpunk> well you did install the driver
<theperfectpunk> got into terminal
<theperfectpunk> went to run level 3
<theperfectpunk> killed the x-server
<theperfectpunk> made the binary executable
<theperfectpunk> ran the binary, completed the setup
<theperfectpunk> that ought to do it
<xIrbis> i tried that
<xIrbis> as you said
<xIrbis> but ill try again on xubuntu
<theperfectpunk> well good luck
<xIrbism> do you know how can i unistall nvidia driver?
<theperfectpunk> never tried it
<theperfectpunk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/189347/how-can-i-uninstall-nvidia-proprietary-drivers
<theperfectpunk> try tjos
<ARM9> is the battery display thing bugged or something
<ARM9> sometimes it's always stuck at 100%
<ARM9> never happens when I'm in windows on this lappy
<brainwash> ARM9: could be a bug indeed
<ARM9> I get that there's like a bagillion different vendors that probably have their own shitty quirks in their interface, but are there any alternatives out there that are perhaps more mature?
<ARM9> I'm using the stock xfce4-indicator-plugin that comes with xubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> you could install and add xfce4-battery-plugin to your panel
<ARM9> s/vendors/laptop\/battery vendors/
<Unit193> I use xfce4-power-manager's icon.
<ARM9> I'll give it a shot
<brainwash> however, battery indicators only display data provided by the kernel
<ARM9> makes sense
<brainwash> so there might be something else broken (kernel-related)
<AndChat|511> I have a huge problem. I broke my installation and when I try to login, X doesn't connect, the pc just halts. I can ctrl alt f1 into the command line and execute programs from it. I have the 14.04.1 ISO, but need to make one of my usb sticks bootable and I only have the command line to do it in. No other pcs available for miles
<ARM9> use dd
<AndChat|511> I'm not familiar, I'll try it
<AndChat|511> Do you have a link to a command / how to dd? I'm googling now
<ARM9> dd if=livecd.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<ARM9> rename livecd.iso obviously, and make sure /dev/whatever maps to your usb drive
<ARM9> actually let me rephrase that
<ARM9> make sure that you pass the path to your usb drive with of=
<AndChat|511> Okay one more complication.
<AndChat|511> I did it struggling, but is there a way for me to quickly figure out if my usb drive is mounted and where?
<AndChat|511> I'm a cripple without the gui nowadays
<ARM9> use dmesg
<AndChat|511> K ty
<David-A> AndChat|511: technically, the usb should not be "mounted" (as a file system) when you dd to its /dev/xxx
<AndChat|511> Ok
<AndChat|511> Can I copy files from the usb from the terminal?
<bazhang> in addition to dd?
<AndChat|511> Oh duh, nvm
<sadhash> How can I get the iso off the usb stick I have? I tried to cd into the drive but that didn't work
<deshipu> sadhash: how did you get it on it?
<sadhash> Phone with usb to go
<deshipu> so it's just a file?
<deshipu> it should be automatically mounted in /media/ when you insert it
<sadhash> I downloaded the iso to my unrooted DROID, put the iso on a flash usb stick
<sadhash> But my xubuntu is busted while I was playing in a root shell
<sadhash> I'll check media
<sadhash> Okay... I see /media/usb has nothing in it, though I know the iso file is supposed to be there
<sadhash> Extremely difficult to repair without X working
<likemindead> Having trouble doing coursework. Java issues. http://ibin.co/1XrL9ZayJt1z (Chromium) http://ibin.co/1XrLMgbx0ozX (Firefox)
<likemindead> Any ideas?
<David-A> likemindead: a java plugin should have been installed if you installed the package xubuntu-restricted-extras
<likemindead> Yep. Don't have Java issues anywhere else. Just this stupid Pearson site.
<David-A> likemindead:pearsonmylabandmastering.com has a banner complaining that my java is not ver 7 upd 51. (which it is not)
<likemindead> Java is awful...
<David-A> likemindead: I don't know what version of java is the current in 14.04, or what you have.
<David-A> sadhash: when you dd an .iso to an usb device (the /dev/xxx) any filesystem that was on it before will be wiped out. there is no point formatting the usb before the dd.
<sadhash> I have fhe iso on the device I want to format
<sadhash> Right now I have a usb stick with the iso on it ready to be transferred to the PC. that's where I'm stuck atm
<holstein> sadhash: you can dd copy the iso to the stick, or use unetbootin ..check out..
<holstein> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sadhash> I can't locate the iso, to be specific. I don't have the bandwidth to download it again
<David-A> holstein, sadhash: it is unlikely that you can dd an .iso that is located on a usb-stick onto the same usb-stick.
<sadhash> I'll read docs. I've been at reading documentation for hours trying to get th
<sadhash> Every solution seems to require X to be working. Which it's not for me
<sadhash> No no, I want to put it on the hard drive first
<sadhash> I just don't have the bandwidth to install to the pc from the internet. I just want to transfer from the usb pendrive onto the pc first, before I dd
<David-A> sadhash: I now suppose you have a .iso file on a usb-stick and want to make a live-usb-system on the same or another usb-stick? or do you have a dvd drive and an empty dvd disk?
<sadhash> Not dvd but usb stick
<David-A> sadhash: what is the final goal? to use the .iso file, to make a live system, from where to install xubuntu on the hard drive?
<sadhash> I have 2 usb sticks, both 16gb, and my pc that only boots from scsi or usb
<sadhash> Yes sir
<David-A> sadhash: use one of the usb sticks for a live usb system. one way to do that is to dd a .iso onto it. then boot the live usb system and install to the hard drive.
<David-A> sadhash: do you have 2 usb ports, so you can access an .iso file on one usb to dd it to another usb?
<sadhash> Yes I can
<David-A> sadhash: do you currently have an .iso file on one usb? (as a file, e.g. called xubuntu-bla-bla-bla.iso)?
<sadhash> Yes
<David-A> sadhash: the usb with the file should be mounted, so you can read the file. then if would have a device like /dev/zzz and be mounted maybe in /media/something (zzz and something are variables)
<sadhash> Usb drives are not mounting
<David-A> sadhash: the other usb where you are going to create the live system should not be mounted, but should have a device in /dev/xxx (where xxx is a variable)
<David-A> sadhash: if the usb with the .iso file is not mounted automagically you should be able to mount it manually. first create an empty dir to become its mount point. e.g. 'mkdir /media/usbwithiso' and then 'mount /dev/zzz /media/usbwithiso'
<sadhash> Yay
<David-A> sadhash: (where zzz is the same variable a before) (usbwithiso could be just that if you want, or name it something else if you want)
<sadhash> I love you.
<sadhash> Now to find the name of the blank usb stick I'm going to make live
<sadhash> Tytytytyty
<sadhash> Isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<sadhash> When rebooting, bios says a new error. "Isolinux.bin" not found or corrupt
<David-A> sadhash: is that error when you boot into the live usb system? (that you just created with a dd)
<sadhash> When I attempt to boot from the liveusb we just created
<sadhash> I used dd if=/media/usb/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<sadhash> Sdc1 being my sacrificial live usb device
<sadhash> It finished with a successful output. I tried it again, restarted, same result
<David-A> sadhash: you could compare the md5sum of the .iso file with, ehh, some site
<sadhash> I'll have to figure that out
<David-A> sadhash: md5sums on a UK mirror http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/MD5SUMS
<sadhash> The hash checks out as valid
<David-A> sadhash: your error is smarter than me :)
<sadhash> Thanks ill keep reading documentation. Or go to Walmart and buy a new pc
<sadhash> Well, laptop.. /Cry
#xubuntu 2014-08-24
<holstein> David-A: ? i didnt mean to imply that you could dd copy the iso from the stick to the stick..
<sadhash> Hmm
<sadhash> Holstein: I figured out cp command, all well there
<holstein> sadhash: the !install link i gave should explain it all clearly, regardless
<sadhash> I'm going to try to create a new user
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#mkusb_-_dd_image_of_iso_file_to_USB_device_safely for example
<sadhash> I'm having errors. I was able to make a live usb using instructions way above
<sadhash> Yeah
<sadhash> But, my bios returns an error saying it can't locate isolinux.bin
<sadhash> Which, I checked, is there. I checked the md5sum hash and it was solid. I'm downloading another distro to try next
<holstein> i would simply take the stick i make to another machine.. if it boots on the other machine, then its likely something with the bios or hardware on the first machine
<sadhash> I am living in the boondocks with only one functioning machine that had boot from usb. Old old drives
<holstein> sure. you just cant assume its the stick, or the stick you are making that is the problem
<sadhash> I literally bought two sticks off amazon and had two others. I've tried all 4
<sadhash> Er received the 2 today from fedex
<holstein> sure, but on the  *same* hardware
<sadhash> Right
<holstein> if the motherboard is bad, or the bios.. or usb ports.. then, *any* stick you use will have an error
<sadhash> It's a new chromebox
<holstein> there's your problem
<sadhash> Two months old barely used
<sadhash> Why?
<holstein> those are tricky
<cfhowlett> sadhash, very tricky - doable though
<sadhash> The bios is seabios/coreboot
<holstein> its not intended to just be booting USB sticks like that
<holstein> sadhash: sure.. but, you *are* having issues.. and that is why.. its not the stick
<sadhash> Well I know, that's why I flashed the bios
<holstein> sadhash: i would put money on, if you take those sticks to other hardware, they work
<cfhowlett> sadhash, http://blog.laptopmag.com/chrubuntu-transforms-199-acer-c7-chromebook-into-a-cheap-linux-laptop
<sadhash> It worked from a stick like this just last week when I changed from i386 to amd64-bit
<holstein> sadhash: ok.. then, change it back
<sadhash> Can't, apparently. Now whatever usb I make isn't bootable
<holstein> sadhash: i would ask the manufacturer how you are intended to do what you are doing.. otherwise, i say, the issue is with that particular hardware
<sadhash> Of course I turned off write protect and was warned I could brick the device. But seriously?
<holstein> sadhash: yes.. seriously
<cfhowlett> sadhash, of course, seriously!
<holstein> sadhash: you pass lots of warnings when doing what you are doing.. bricking, or making the machine not boot usb, for example
<sadhash> I believe you're right, don't get it twisted
<holstein> sadhash: i hope you get it sorted, or at least, can get it covered by warranty if you need to get it "Fixed"
<sadhash> I have a feeling if I use another device to create the usb since the best I can tell is i broke my kernel and can't fix it
<holstein> i think, having another machine around (at least one other) when you are seriously going against the grain, is a great idea.. mandatory
<sadhash> You're right. What do you recommend?
<holstein> *any* cheap-o pentium 4 from a thrift store, for example
<cfhowlett> holstein, I like virtualbox for exactly that reason
<sadhash> I have two pentium 4s
<sadhash> Neither have boot from usb so they're useless to me right now
<holstein> sadhash: then, use one to make the stick. and test the usb boot
<holstein> sadhash: plop
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/ allows booting USB on "legacy" devices
<sadhash> Sigh. They are pulled apart. Replaced ribbons. But fair enough.
<sadhash> But here I have disposable income what do you recommend I do for a daily reliable device
<holstein> sadhash: system76
<holstein> comes with ubuntu on it.. just get the machine with the operating system already on it.. and with a warranty, and support
<sadhash> I'm impatient but I'll check their product line now
<sadhash> No bloatwares?
<holstein> sadhash: im not following
<holstein> sadhash: ?
<holstein> sadhash: im not at or working for system76.. they ship ubuntu
<holstein> you want ubuntu, try buying a machine with it on there.. with support
<sadhash> Useless programs installed from them
<holstein> sadhash: ask them.. i dont work there
<holstein> sadhash: it ships with ubuntu
<sadhash> How much support? I don't normally need tech support. Lol oh well
<sadhash> I'll Google them now
<holstein> sadhash: you are trying to do something right now that is not supported at all.. and its not something i would do if i were "impatient".. i would, if i were into experiementing, and compromise
<holstein> i have no doubt, that given plenty of time, i can get linux installed on that chromebox.. but, it wont be an example of something that happened easily.. or in a straight forward way
<sadhash> I am and are but after 7 days of it being in this state my patience is thin
<holstein> sadhash: sure.. but, the issue is, nothing is broken.. everything is working "as advertised".. if you are impatient, try doing something more "Stock" with support
<sadhash> I understand what you're saying.
<holstein> otherwise, i would get one of the p4's out, and get xubuntu installed there, so i could use it to work with the sticks.. i would want them to have usb 2.0..
<holstein> i would get the mini iso's, so that i could more quickly manage juggling a few iso's and testing the sticks i make
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> even if i dont actually install using the mini, but, just see what works, and then get a normal iso from there
<icecreamice> hi
<icecreamice> for some reason my battery indicator is stuck at "charging 97%" even when I remove the AC cable, what's the cause?
<cfhowlett> icecreamice, battery is wearing down
<icecreamice> <cfhowlett> is that a battery problem? It shows no warnings from my windows partition though.
<icecreamice> Also, acpi shows "discharging" when the AC cable is out, but the one on the menu does not
<cfhowlett> icecreamice, but does it charge > 97% on windows?
<icecreamice> <cfhowlett> a couple of minutes ago when I removed the indicator and added it back, it was  on 100%
<knome> the charge levels are estimations anyway
<cfhowlett> ^^^ true
<icecreamice> http://a.pomf.se/vafjcz.png
<icecreamice> well yeah, but I donno why it's getting stuck like that saying "charged" even when I'm not charging lolz
<icecreamice> should I just reinstall or reinstall the indicator plugin somehow?
<icecreamice> because I think it happend the day the updater broke some packages
<icecreamice> but then I was able to reinstall these packages
<cfhowlett> icecreamice, drastic measure.  try this:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<icecreamice> I've done that a lot but ok
<knome> if an update recently broke it, it's likely that an update recently will fix
<icecreamice> hmm, well that time it recommended me to do a "partial upgrade"
<icecreamice> and then after that it asked me to remove some old packages which I realized I had Krita in there, which deleted it
<knome> that's okay if it succeeded with no errors
<knome> or, in most cases, is okay
<icecreamice> broke the packages for that, but after a day or two I was able to get it back somehow
<icecreamice> oh I have added this PPA for a specific program
<icecreamice> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu
<icecreamice> for gtk3 I think
<icecreamice> also the fact that from day 1 of installation, the power settings weren't working for some reason in 14.04
<knome> well.. it's possible it's breaking things here and there, but it doesn't seem likely it's affecting the power status... but who knows.
<icecreamice> I'll try to reinstall some time to see what happens and if the xfce power manager will work again
<knome> it's not a small pack of replacements, it's likely replacing few dozens of packages at least
<icecreamice> I set the monitor settings to "Never" and it still dims or goes to sleep lol
<icecreamice> hmm
<icecreamice> but for now, do you think there's an alternative power/bettery monitor that I can replace with the indicator?
<icecreamice> not sure if acpi has a menu plugin but hmm
<knome> if you do a clean reinstall, try if it all works without any PPA's, and if not, file a bug for it
<icecreamice> sure
<knome> the xfce power manager should really work, it sounds like you have a problem with fetching the battery data
<icecreamice> hmm
<icecreamice> donno why it isn't working though, it was back in the 13th version, but after I did upgrade to 14.04 I did do a clean reinstall of 14.0
<icecreamice> but still didn't function for me so I lived with it lolz
<brainwash> icecreamice: you should open a terminal window and run "upower -d"
<brainwash> and compare the output to the values shown by the indicator
<icecreamice> it says "percentage:          76%" but the indicator says 97%
<icecreamice> lolz
<brainwash> you could enable the xfce4-power-manager tray icon and/or install xfce4-battery-plugin and add it to your panel
<brainwash> and see if they also report false values
<icecreamice> hmm
<icecreamice> it does nothing, I tried --restart and --quit, nothing
<brainwash> it?
<icecreamice> `xfce4-power-manager --restart` or `xfce4-power-manager --quit`
<icecreamice> not even the command itself ran anything
<brainwash> try "killall xfce4-power-manager"
<icecreamice> "xfce4-power-manager: no process found" lolz
<icecreamice> weird
<icecreamice> doesn't show anything when I run it either, it just nextlines to a new input
<icecreamice> newline*
<brainwash> check the process list
<icecreamice> ok killed it from htop
<brainwash> so it was running
<brainwash> start it and then run xfce4-power-manager-settings
<brainwash> now enable the system tray icon
<icecreamice> the tray icon is still there
<icecreamice> even after it's killed
<brainwash> that's most likely the battery indicator
<brainwash> called indicator-power
<icecreamice> ah
<icecreamice> ok Ill kill that and rerun it?
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager is able to show its own tray icon
<brainwash> but it's hidden by default
<brainwash> you can have both battery icons in the panel
<icecreamice> I don't have indicator-power
<icecreamice> but there's only one
<icecreamice> even after the xfce4-power-manager is not running
<brainwash> how do you know that you don't have indicator-power?
<icecreamice> "indicator-power: command not found"
<brainwash> nah, you can't just run it that way
<icecreamice> lolz
<brainwash> check "ps aux | grep indicator-power"
<icecreamice> "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-power/indicator-power-service" ?
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> so, "you could enable the xfce4-power-manager tray icon and/or install xfce4-battery-plugin and add it to your panel"
<brainwash> to check if the alternative battery indicators are also showing false data
<icecreamice> I guess I'll install xfce4-battery-plugin
<icecreamice> ok this one shows the right %
<icecreamice> thanks lolz
<brainwash> ok, indicator-power seems to be somewhat broken on your system
<icecreamice> I think the Indicator is broken somehow because I can't even hide the power indicator from its setting
<icecreamice> yeah
<icecreamice> its "Performance" won't even work right
<brainwash> you can uninstall it
<icecreamice> is there a way to reinstall it somehow?
<icecreamice> just indicator-power?
<icecreamice> Ill check from Synaptic
<brainwash> sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-power
<brainwash> and you'll to relog once after doing so
<icecreamice> ah alrighty
<icecreamice> thanks
<xenolyse> guys, how do I change sound output device? I got a tv with hdmi that I would like to have the sound routed to.
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<bazhang> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1.1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 107 kB
<bazhang> try those
<zleap> hi
<zleap> hi
<zleap> how do i install the additional drivers tool
<zleap> grrrrr
<Slit> Hi! Why my laptop doesn't shutdown when I click to shutdown and after that I close the lid of laptop. It goes to hibernate state instead. I have to wait to shutdown then I can close lid.
<js_doode> Hello. I am trying to tweak my terminal via ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc file, but the path /terminal/terminalrc does not exist. Why is my terminal directory missing?
<js_doode> By the way I am running xubuntu 14.04 lts
<brainwash> js_doode: you'll need to change something via the preference window of xfce4-terminal first
<brainwash> otherwise this user config file will not exist
<js_doode> brainwash: ok. Do you know what is that "something"?
<drc> js_doode: Any change...font/size, colors...anything to make a change to the terminal
<js_doode> drc: gotcha. ;)
<js_doode> drc, brainwash worked like a top. thank you.
<drc> np
<schocky> hey there
<xubuntu004> hi all
<schocky> guys, I am experiencing a trouble w/ migrating to xubuntu
<schocky> ppa is not working / !working properly
<xubuntu004> i have a question when i install xubuntu i have an partitions from ubuntu
<schocky> anyway
<schocky> if there is anyone who is fam. with ppa stuff and packaging on xubuntu, ping me back plox, thx
<brainwash> schocky: please ask your question, maybe someone can help you after reading it
<xubuntu004> schocky i work on xubuntu and i have not seen any problems with ppa from ubuntu on uxubuntu
<xubuntu004> maybe i have small part of ppa
<schocky> xubuntu004, brainwash: for instance, try to get ppa:finalterm/daily
<schocky> it shows 404 for me on apt update for some reason
<xubuntu004> but my question is i must mount partitions on uxubuntu any time when i install xubuntu?
<brainwash> contact the ppa maintainer
<schocky>  brainwash, imo the trouble is not in ppa, but in my linux here
<xubuntu004> schocky look for another ppa because on ubuntu i have an same problem
<xubuntu004> maybe ppa is old or broken
<schocky> brainwash: am i right, that we can't use precise ppa on trusty, right?
<brainwash> just checked, yes, the mentioned ppa does not offer packages for trusty
<knome> schocky, you can force that, but in a vast majority of cases it's not a good idea.
<schocky> knome, well what would I do if I really need this one?
<xubuntu004> ok guys did i must mount anyt time my partitions when i install xubuntu or i automatic ?
<schocky> knome, building from src gonna take time, deps and all shi, not rly interested in that point
<schocky> brainwash: ^
<knome> schocky, the first thing to do is to contact the maintainer anyway, and ask if they'd be willing to create a trusty PPA.
<brainwash> you can download the deb files from the PPA and install them manually
<knome> schocky, please watch your language, this is a family-friendly channel
<schocky> knome, oh yeah, I am really sorry, m8
<xubuntu004> ok guys i need an answer
<xubuntu004> about partitions
<schocky> brainwash, knome: thx for your help, gonna look for a maintainer and compile it in the meantime, thx again
<knome> schocky, good luck
<knome> xubuntu004, if you install xubuntu on a machine that has an ubuntu installation, and you want to reuse the /home (and/or other partitions), you should set them to mount at specific mount points on installation time
<knome> xubuntu004, you can do that from the custom partitioning selection
<knome> xubuntu004, you can make them automount to the right places after the installation, but it's easier to do it at installation time
<knome> xubuntu004, note that you need to select that a partition is not formatted if you want to use reuse it
<xubuntu004> ok know i must reisntall xubuntu but when i set a mount point my data files is lost or not?
<knome> depends if you set it to format or not
<xubuntu004> i dont whant format
<knome> and as always, even if things should work, take backups of important files
<xubuntu004> ok thanks guys for infos. have a good luck for you
<ARM9> is there any common reason why suspend/hibernate/whatever would be broken?
<knome> ARM9, badly supported hardware.
<ARM9> I must've used some really obscure/shitty computers in my days then, not once have I had a working suspend feature
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel and adjust your language based on that
<ARM9> maybe I'm the only linux user who doesn't leave their box running 24/7
<knome> i can assure you are not
<ARM9> my bad
<Unit193> One computer suspends fine, the other is a bit weird at times.  Close the lid and it's off, even after successfully suspending, but leave it open and it'll resume fine.
<draches> I also have tons of problems with anything power-related on my Asus K550C laptop
<ochosi> fwiw, that is the promise of systemd, it's supposed to take over all of the power management. it's a bit less configurable though
<Unit193> (The netbook with suspend issues uses systemd.)
<ochosi> systemd plus xfpm or just systemd?
<Unit193> xfpm is installed, yes.
<ochosi> right, so then that's not what systemd intends
<ochosi> xfpm inhibits parts of systemd
<ochosi> because it tends to just execute actions like suspend upon closing the lid (which is generally fine, but leaving the user without a way to configure it, other than opening a config file with root rights)
<whyameye> something is triggering a screen blanking earlier than I have set and I can't figure out what it is
<whyameye> xscreensaver and gnome screensaver are uninstalled
<whyameye> lightlocker is also disabled
<tc__> hello
<tc__> I'm new to linux and was wondering if anyone is around to help
<HedgeMage> tc__: please just ask your real question so we know if we can help you :)
<HedgeMage> tc__: Asking to ask is kinda rude on IRC, counterintuitive as that may seem if you're new.
<tc__> My apologies. I just started using ubuntu, but found that it runs to slowly on my laptop. I found it easy to install linux on my ex-windows machine, but I'm a little confused as to how to install a different form of linux on an already-linux machine.
<Unit193> Could just install Xubuntu overtop of the other one, just how you installed Ubuntu the first time.  That'd be the cleanest way at least.  What's the system specs?
<tc__> AMD Phenom II (2.2 GHz), 4 GB DDR3 memory, 500GB HDD
<Unit193> Ubuntu/Unity doesn't run on that?  Well huh.
<tc__> It does, just a little sluggish with some things
<tc__> i want something that zips around
<Unit193> Sure.  Well I can say I personally like Xubuntu of course. :)
<tc__> :) ok, so before, when I installed ubuntu on my windows 7 machine, I used something called a linux USB pendrive installer. When I try to use it the same way I did before, it says that an error occured with the archive
<tc__> I'm guessing that it must be built to run on windows.
<CajunTechie> Have you tried downloading the archive again?
<tc__> I have not. Honestly, I don't even know what the archive is. I'm not entirely tech savvy. :)
<CajunTechie> tc__, you were trying to install Xubuntu from the pendrive, right?
<Unit193> Yes, if you used it on Windows the exact same program won't work on Linux.
<tc__> I have a screenshot of what I have downloaded to do a reinstall, if that would help. Link: http://postimg.org/image/qpbu5z1et/
<CajunTechie> That does help. The installer was probably written for Windows and will not work under Linux. Some Windows programs will work under Linux but some won
<CajunTechie> t.
<CajunTechie> tc__, It looks like you are trying to isntall Xubuntu from within Ubuntu, right?
<tc__> Yes, just want to replace Ubuntu with Xubuntu (or any other linux system if it all works the same way)
<CajunTechie> Probably the easiest way to do that would be to download the same .iso files and use a burning program to burn it to a dvd. From there, you can easily install it over Ubuntu
<CajunTechie> But you should also read this if you want to pursue the pendrive option still: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tc__> Thank you very much, CajunTechie. I'll give that a try. If you don't hear back from me, then it must've worked. :)
<CajunTechie> Good luck tc__. Hope it all works out :-)
#xubuntu 2015-08-17
<Refine> anyone here use icecat?
<Unit193> !info icecat
<ubottu> Package icecat does not exist in vivid
<Refine> trying to figure out how to install it, really new to linux
<drc> Refine: TBH, if you're that new to linux I'd stick with the defaults for a while, until you get your feet on the ground so to speak....then branch out and try things.  Unless FOSS is that important to you, then I'd try debian (iirc, it used icecat as default)
<Unit193> iceweasel I though, that's the firefox clone.  Icedove is thunderbird.
<Refine> well idk, I think it should be pretty simple to just install a program
<Refine> not something I should avoid learning to do
<drc> ah "GNU IceCat is the GNU version of the Firefox browser"  you were right Unit193.
<Refine> yeah that's correct
<Refine> it's like firefox except it has some really nice built in features
<drc> Refine: True, but I'd still lean to do thing with a distros' system before branching out.
<Unit193> drc: Oh, so there's a Debian one, AND a GNU one. >_<
<drc> RMS has to do things HIS way or the digital highway :(
<drc> Unit193: I was thinking of iceweasel, just got confused (missed my meds)
<Refine> yeah they're actually made by the same people
<Refine> it used to be called iceweasel I think
<Unit193> Refine: Not quite, no.  We're talking about different things.  Anywho, the point being that Firefox is muuuch more supported (Not just in Ubuntu), and those features are from plugins you can install (they just seem bundled.)
<Refine> I used to use random agent spoofer, but it doesn't seem to be working anymore
<Refine> idk I'd just like some help installing this if you're willing
<drc> Refine: I'd start here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IceCat
<Unit193> Refine: It's not just the fact of installing, but maintaining it too, fwiw.
<Refine> I'm actually on that exact page
<Refine> when I run the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnuzilla-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install icecat -y"
<Refine>  it says cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~gnuzilla-team/ubuntu/ppa'
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~gnuzilla-team: '+++ IceCat is died. +++'
<Refine> The team named '~gnuzilla-team' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/ppa'
<Refine> what?
<drc> OK that ppa is probably bad now...I'd really ask the GNU folks, as you can see people here don't have much experience with icecat
<Refine> erm, the gnu folks?
<Unit193> Trisquel packages it, too.
<drc> Yeah, GNU makes icecat...try #icecat :)
<Refine> I went there first, no replies :/
<drc> just found that channel :)
<Refine> #trisquel
<Unit193> I'd idle in #icecat and wait for an answer.
<drc> yup^^
<Unit193> You're not using Trisquel, so they'll not be likely to support you.
<Refine> alright
<Refine> i'll try and go through the manual method and see if I can get through it
<Unit193> G'luck!
<xubuntu77w> Hello?
<Refine> thanks
<Refine> Unit193 it says to add the correct lines for the version of Ubuntu you're using, the options are "Natty, Maverick (Trisquel 4.5), Lucid (Trisquel 4.0), Karmic (Trisquel 3.5, Hardy (gNewSense 2.3)"
<Refine> any idea which I should pick?
<drc> Refine: Those are all OLD versions...what version are you using now
<drc> ?
<Refine> xubuntu
<drc> no...14.03, 15.04....?
<Refine> 15.04
<drc> Not sure any of those would work...I'd really ask and idle in #icecat
<drc> anything we'd tell you here would probably be a guess.
<Refine> alright
<drc> natty (the latest there) was 11.04...so 2011 :)
 * drc had to look up natty, it was that long ago.
<Refine> wow
<Refine> never knew icecat was so old
<drc> No idea, never even heard of "icecat" (thus my confusion)
<Unit193> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 41015 kB, installed size 99262 kB
<drc> with updates to 40.whatever
<Unit193> ..Is 31 ESR?
<drc> Old ESR, 38 in current ERS (but 31 will be supports for just a while longer)
 * drc likes 31 ESR :)
<Refine> so the people on #icecat told me i just extract the dl and run icecat
<Refine> but i can't find the file icecat
<Refine> how do I search with this os?
<drc> Refine: You'll have to ask them.  Icecat is not a Canonical package.
<drc> use thunar or catfish (file search)
<drc> and with that, I'm out....
<Refine> alright cya later drc
<Refine> got it!! turns out I downloaded the source code on accident
<mariano> is there a guy on xubuntu to adjust screen brightness? I can do it with my fn keys, but the change ini brightness is not smooth.
<sohail-ahmed> Though this is out of scope, but I need to make an account on tdf bugzilla to start as qa-assistant and I don't where on the web is tdf bugzilla. Any help?
<krytarik> !ot | sohail-ahmed: There is this
<ubottu> sohail-ahmed: There is this: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sohail-ahmed> krytarik: that is why I said this off topic.
<sohail-ahmed> but soory
<krytarik> And that's why we have an extra channel for that.
<sohail-ahmed> I just thought some one would provide me a link to that, as I asked in *-qa channel and no body responded yet
<winsux> i can't seek m4a files anymore in vlc 2.2.1. some mp4 wont play at all
<winsux> reinstalling vlc didnt fix my problem and removing h265 support (before this plugin m4a playback working normally) didnt help either. does anyone have suggestions?
<krytarik> sohail-ahmed: I'd have to google that too, ftm
<sohail-ahmed> krytarik: I did and could not figure out the appropriate place. Any ways through wiki links I have found buzzilla but don't know what is the difference between tdf bugzilla and bugzilla.
<krytarik> Bugzilla is just a product.
<krytarik> Can be used by many projects.
<sohail-ahmed> and tdf bugzilla
<krytarik> Aren't you referring the The Document Foundation there?
<sohail-ahmed> oh yes. So tdf are ones who owns bugzilla?
<krytarik> winsux: Try in #ubuntu too, please - since this isn't really Xubuntu-specific.
<knome> sohail-ahmed, no... bugzilla is just a product name
<winsux> krytarik, i did, but no response :(
<sohail-ahmed> krytarik: knome: Thank you for your time. I found the one. https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/
<bx758> hello. thanks for this great distro. i love this so much. i installed xubuntu on my laptop and a normal pc. i want to install on my very old pc. is this possible? it has 2.4 celeron (single core) and 768mb ddr one ram
<knome> you can install; whether it feels smooth enough (for you) is subjective
<bx758> if you want any info from that pc i can tell you. plus it has debian (Text only) on it
<bx758> ok. i will try.
<cfhowlett> bx758, lubuntu is optimized for older, slower hardware
<bx758> cfhowlett i prefer xfce. i will try
<holstein> i say, try them live.. if you can deal with the way something runs live, then, the OS should be noticably faster installed.. nothing will make hardware any faster, or better..
<holstein> both xfce and lxde should be about as good of a choice as anything, short of replacing the hardware..
<cfhowlett> bx758, this ^^^
<bx758> ok. im using that old pc with a debian kernel on it now. nothing will make hardware any faster, or better..
<bx758> however, i want to thanks to the group for such a best distro ever.thx
<holstein> you can install xfce from the debian repos.. though, there are reasons why you may prefer ubuntu.. the packages, ppa's.. the community.. etc
<bx758> i used to do that. i installed fluxbox & ... and after starting xorg, the display gone splitted and graphic didn't supported that
<bx758> sorry for my bad english...
<holstein> i would expect similar issues with hardware support in linux kernels, in general
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> when working with older hardware, i will keep use of the vesa driver on the table..
<bx758> i used vesa.
<holstein> what i typically do is try a lot of different live iso's.. my favorite for this is puppy, or knoppix.. i'll setup the desktop, and copy the xorg.conf, and keep it for use with ubuntu
<bx758> i didn't tried that holstein. ok thanks for help. i gotta go. have a good day/night
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> Im very intressted in translating Xubuntu to Kurdish ( right to left language). before I do that I wonder if xubuntu desktop has support for rtl languages?
<Peyam> I have plans to start translating vervid packages to kurdish from next week
<flocculant> Peyam: the best place for that discussion is #xubuntu-devel and the person to talk to is slickymasterWork
<flocculant> and if Ubuntu has RTL support there shouldn't (I guess) be any reason why we won't
<Guest82069> \nick JtotheB3
<JtotheB3> Hello. I am a bit frustrated with the network manager. I can not establish an EAP-TLS connection using a certificate. The graphical widget will not allow me to click "connect" after entering all of the information. If I manually modify the configuration files with all of the data, and try to connect it asks for my private key password - but I still cannot click "connect" after entering it. I verified my password is correct via OpenSS
<JtotheB3> L.
<ahi2> can anyone share files on a network between to xubuntus? I have had problems with it. Samba keeps asking for a password that never works. Is there a way to do it without samba?
<mariano> Is there a way to adjust screen brightness on xubuntu through gui; something kind of like in windows?
<hylian> yes, in the power settings. the "monitor tab" is what you want
<xangua> there is a "bright indicator" if you mean an icon
<hylian> no, you want to control it in power. click on the mouse menu, then the thing that has two sliders on the bottom riht of the mouse menu. then the "power" settings.
<hylian> oops
<mariano> On power settings (xfce power management) I only see brightness reduction option but for inactivity.
<hylian> there are two settings their for brightness. i have to leave my chromebook and actally goto my xfce machine to give you a screenshot. so brb..
<mariano> Thanks
<mariano> I'm new to this linux thing.
<mariano> brb
<hylian> sorry, boneheaded me forgot that i need to fire up a laptop to get those screens. Firing up my desktop didn't help much. still need to find those brightness controls?
<mariano> Yea.
<mariano> I have to do that and horizontal scrolling for the touchpad. I am doing some google searching for the horizontal scrolling.
<hylian> mariano: you can see my screenshots here: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1T0XlQmksXpfjhpRmYxU1F6SnJrRkQyNEhYSVAtNllETmladDAySzQ4WldjT0FzOHBNSGM&usp=sharing
<mariano> ok
<mariano> That looks a bit different than mine. My power manager is called xfce power manager and I have four tabs, namely general, system, display, and devices.
<mariano> I don't have a monitor tab.
<mariano> I was able to do it with the power manager plugin from the panel addons.
<mariano> Thanks.
<hylian> mariano: that is the xfce power manager. if you look at those screenshots, you will see it says so right on it. Not that it matters... hmmm,.
<hylian> mariano: can you give us a screenshot?
<mariano> I have no idea why mine is different.
<mariano> Yea. I can get a screenshot
<hylian> mariano: it's no big deal.
<hylian> mariano: just out of curiosity, so we are on the same page, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<mariano> I just wanted to be able to adjust screen brightness, which I'm able to do now with the power plugin.
<mariano> For some reason though our power managers look different.
<hylian> I'm assuming this is a laptop?
<mariano> Yea.
<mariano> xps 12
<hylian> mariano: what version of xunbuntu are you using? I stick with the lts versions, that might be why. I am using 14.04 lts.
<mariano> 14.04 and xfce 4.12
<hylian> mariano: ahh, thats why. I am using the stock xfce 4.10 that comes with 14.04.
<mariano> thxs for the help.
<hylian> mariano: on the xps, there are no brightness keys on the top of the keyboard? or on the side? (the kayboard ones usually mean you have to hold the function key down to use them)...
<mariano> I tried doing that yesterday, but the changes are too drastic. It kept going from bright to fully dark almost. I needed better control so that the brightness did not wake up my baby while I work next to her.
<mariano> The plugin works great though. I'll continue on getting the horizontal scrolling working later after I feed her. Thanks.
<hylian> mariano: ahh i see. if there are any problems, contact me. http://dennygoot.blogspot.com/
<mariano> I will thanks man. I really appreciate the help. :)
<hylian> mariano: no problemo. :)
<xubuntu67w> Hi Everyone, James here.... Fresh Install of Xubuntu 14.04.03 LTS on AMD64...4th-5th time, was following "10 things to do after" got me into trouble..! Any other DOC's to be recommended...?
<mrkramps> xubuntu67w, can you provide a link?
<xubuntu67w> to what..?
<mrkramps> these 10 things to do atfter
<xubuntu67w> just a sec..
<xubuntu67w> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu
<mrkramps> xubuntu67w, at which point you get stuck there?
<xubuntu67w> I didnt get stuck anywhere....the Machine went nuts
<knome> xubuntu67w, on what point?
<xubuntu67w> DVD media player
<mrkramps> there's no such point
<xubuntu67w> yeah there is, it didnt work..
<mrkramps> xubuntu67w, there's nothing about "DVD media player" on the whole page
<knome> xubuntu67w, so... just to be clear, the xubuntu team/community does not maintain that page
<knome> xubuntu67w, you should point issues to the maintainer
<xubuntu67w> no but all the LIB downloads for media and codecs etc..
<xubuntu67w> but thats History now, I want to know what to do AFTER install....
<knome> xubuntu67w, what do you need from your system?
<xubuntu67w> normal things, Internet, email, browsing....noooo Server or anything....
<mrkramps> it's all there
<knome> xubuntu67w, you don't need to do anything. you are ready to go!
<xubuntu78w> normal things, Internet, email, web browsing...etc....   Sorry the Power went out here...
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, it's all there
<mrkramps> why do you think you have to follow any kind of guide
<xubuntu78w> Bcuz I transitioned over from Windows 7 and I dont know Xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu offers a complete experience right after installing
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, the you should read about the basics and not about doing 10 to 100 weird things without explanation
<knome> you do not need to install anything - unless you want something specific
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<xubuntu78w> I did read the Documentation on site....
<xubuntu78w> so, would install have picked up on My AMD Series 8 3870 APU and the 8gb of memory... and the drivers..?
<mrkramps> xubuntu78w, if everything works all drivers a setup correctly
<xubuntu78w> thanks...! if one does know, how does one find out.. I've been reading and taking down notes...
<mrkramps> this was already the case when the live system worked properly
<bennypr0fane> If you think about sharing stuff between two Linux pcs on the same network, what's your first idea? Is SMB your got-to solution, or would you maybe use something else if there's no Windows involved?
<mrkramps> bennypr0fane, in a pure linux environment you may use NFS or maybe sshfs
<knome> if you don't use sharing often, or do it mostly one way, then i'd probably use sshfs
<mrkramps> yeah, especially because sshfs is working with gvfs
<bennypr0fane> mrkramps, why is gvfs good for you?
<mrkramps> bennypr0fane, you can mount shares occasionally
<mrkramps> instead of permanently in your fstab for example
<bennypr0fane> mrkramps, so you would set up an sshfs share in gvfs?
<mrkramps> bennypr0fane, depends on your needs
<mrkramps> i do not share files regularly and prefer using something ssh based
<bennypr0fane> mrkramps, so scp, rsync...
<mrkramps> bennypr0fane, with ssh you have all these options
<mrkramps> and you do not need to configure shares but have access to the user on the other system
<mrkramps> if systems are used by two different people i would probably think about some device in between for providing shares
<bennypr0fane> mrkramps, no, just me on these systems
<mrkramps> then i definitely recommend using ssh
<bennypr0fane> Just found this: http://www.msec.it/blog/?page_id=11 The cross-platformness is impressive!
<mrkramps> bennypr0fane, with such tools you should always carefully check what they are using for zero configuration networking
<bennypr0fane> hmmm, what are being cautious of?
<mrkramps> in this case dukto is sending data about your machine to the developers
<mrkramps> "The Software will periodically send anonymous data to the author servers for statistical information, like (but not only) the Software version, operating system version, application settings, current locale".
<bennypr0fane> but you meant some kind of zeroconfig protocol that you find untrustworthy?
<mrkramps> bennypr0fane, the developer does not explain in detail how exactly his program works
<bennypr0fane> it's open, so I *could* look it up if I wanted to...
<mrkramps> sure
<mrkramps> but this is way more work than just using ssh ^^
<mrkramps> and if you are interested in zero conf on linux you should rather read about avahi
<mrkramps> it's also great if you plan to chat with yourself =P
<bennypr0fane> mrkramps haha, will keep that in mind
<ToeTag> #xfce
<Unit193> Great channel, but they didn't give me as many cookies.
<ToeTag> lol oops
#xubuntu 2015-08-18
<mariano> Is there a way to make the whiskers menu dark themed?
<knome> change the gtk theme to a dark one
<mariano> Is that the theme configuration app in the settings menu?
<knome> no, that's appearance -> style
<knome> that will change everything else to dark though.
<mariano> ok, I"ll look for it.
<blank_> Hi. I have this older laptop that I put Mint on. The reason being so the other people using the computer would have an easier time with it. Now I am looking or stability. What version should I put on this dino?
<Unit193> What's the specs?
<lulzsec> let me see...
<lulzsec> CPU: Genuine intel T2250 @ 1.73GHZ x2
<lulzsec> mem 2gib
<lulzsec> HDD space is about 100-150gib
<Unit193> 2G, that's not so bad.  As far as 14.04 vs 15.04 there's not going to be a major hit on resources so it's generally up to you.  2G should be enough to decently run Xubuntu though.
<lulzsec> Good to know
<Unit193> (I have a Pentium M 1G I have 15.10 on, ram is pretty tight but functional enough.)
<lulzsec> will any changes in 15.10 be a dramatic change in the way xubuntu runs?
<mariano> Where do I find this gtk editor? I don't see it.
<Unit193> `xfce4-appearance-settings`
<mariano> This is where I can make the whiskers menu dark?
<Hund> mariano: Are you talking about changing to another theme or editing current theme?
<mariano> I want to make the whiskers menu dark.
<mariano> My taskbar is dark (see through), but then when I click on the mouse head the whisker menu is gray so I want to change it to dark.
<Hund> You need to edit the theme then. I'm guessing it's all CSS these days.
<mariano> ah ok. I'll look into it.
<Hund> I don't use anything of it, so I can't be much of any help.
<mariano> NP, I don't even have much time today anymore. Thanks man.
<Hund> Good luck. :)
<jaumoose> I was trying to do the same thing earlier, here's the instructions I found through a google search - http://forum.top-hat-sec.com/index.php?topic=4652.0
<random111> sup all, i just upped to 15.04 and it keeps crashing at the login window, only way to get in is over recovery and then resume, i guess its something with the dm? how do i check what dm is currently used?
<pleia2> if it's a default xubuntu install, you're using lightdm
<random111> i upgraded from 14.04
<pleia2> 14.04 used lightdm as well
<pleia2> there's a /var/log/lightdm/ directory that has logs which may be helpful in tracking down the problem you're having, but I haven't seen that bug myself
<xubuntu51w> getting "starting version 219" on boot after recent update
<xubuntu51w> not getting to log-in
<xubuntu51w> can switch to other ttys
<xubuntu51w> installed upstart-sysv
<xubuntu51w> no change
<xubuntu51w> ran systemctl enable lightdm.service -f
<xubuntu51w> no change
<xubuntu51w> any suggestions?
<sjoshi> xubuntu51w: even i am getting the same, but never checked as everything is working as usual for me :)
<sjoshi> i am on Xubuntu15.04
<xubuntu51w> me also
<xubuntu51w> maybe ill try removing fglrx
<xubuntu51w> ...
<ObrienDave> you can ask in #ubuntu as well. many more people there
<xubuntu51w> ok, thanks!
<xubuntu51w> removing fglrx did the trick
<xubuntu51w> gona try and reinstall it
<sjoshi> xubuntu51w: gflrx, what is that? that means even i have it installed somehow
<sjoshi> fglrx*
<xubuntu51w> propietary amd drivers
<sjoshi> hmm ok
<xubuntu51w> *proprietary
<xubuntu51w> hmm...getting same problem after reinstalling them...bleh
<sjoshi> xubuntu51w: how you uninstall it?
<xubuntu51w> apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<ObrienDave> or apt-get purge fglrx*
<xubuntu51w> probably some config error i need to fix
<xubuntu45w> Hello, wondering if somebody can help me.  I have a 2011 Mac Mini, its running Xubuntu 15.0.4.  All is supported and running perfectly apart from a problem with Overscan.  It has Intel HD 3000 graphics, and when I connect the Mac mini to a Full HD TV it overscans, so half the menu is cut off and you cant see the top menu bar, is there a way to fix this please?
<xubuntu45w> I have been looking for ages for a fix, with no joy
<knome> mac's aren't officially supported
<knome> maybe somebody has an answer though
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xubuntu45w> Well all the hardware is supported, on a HDMI monitor, its running full HD and its perfect.  The problem is just with a TV
<xubuntu45w> the fact its a Mac is not important, its just a Intel PC with Intel HD Video, HD video plays perfectly etc...  all graphics are fine, its just overscan
<ic2000> i want to start using linux is xubuntu the place to start
<knome> ic2000, xubuntu is easy enough to use for beginners too
<ic2000> knome: what if i like the windows desktop enviroment, my friend said to use linux mint and my other said to use xubuntu so i'm confused
<mrkramps> ic2000, that's a bit difficult to explain
<knome> ic2000, you can customize both more to your liking. both are likely just fine, but if ask on the xubuntu channel, you can bet which one we're going to suggest
<mrkramps> the Xfce desktop environment as used by Xubuntu and Min Xfce edition is pretty close to a win 7 desktop
<mrkramps> --Min ++Mint
<mrkramps> it's some kind of mix between classic and aero
<mrkramps> ic2000, you can burn most linux isos to a cd or dvd and just test the system live without installation
<ic2000> mrkramps: i have a usb?
<ic2000> mrkramps: oh wait, might aswell just use virtual box
<mrkramps> ic2000, works too of course, but just in case buring to dvd is still eadyer
<mrkramps> ic2000, ok … obviously you already know yourn option ;)
<ic2000> mrkramps: i had problems booting last time
<mrkramps> *option
<ic2000> mrkramps: like the option never showed up for booting from usb
<mrkramps> which option?
<ic2000> mrkramps: booting from usb
<mrkramps> you could not select the usb device for booting in the bios?
<xubuntu14w> Hi everyone, I'm having a Problem with Synaptic in Xubuntu 14.04.03 LTS...?
<knome> just tell what the problem is so we can potentially help you
<xubuntu14w> Xubuntu 14.04.03 LTS Desktop-AMD64  Synaptic Package Manager: ERROR........:  Could not download all repository indexes   The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.  Failed to fet
<knome> which repository are you using then?
<xubuntu14w> Whatever Synaptic setup..?
<xubuntu14w> cdrom://Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs  Failed to fetch cdrom://Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)/dists/trusty/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be use
<xubuntu14w> <knome> I installed sybaptic this morning about 5: AM been getting this Error all day.....
<xubuntu14w> sorry synaptic..
<Unit193> Looks like you have uncommented cdrom sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<xubuntu14w> ok, can it be fixed..?
<Unit193> `sudo apt edit-sources` or there's a GUI to manage these things too, software-properties-gtk
<xubuntu14w> I'm a newbie..just learning..
<xubuntu14w> I ran 'sudoapt edit-sources' in terminal it says select an editor... /bin/ed, /bin/nano, /usr/bin/vim.tiny...?
<mrkramps> pick nano
<xubuntu14w> I did and edited 2 lines in "green"
<xubuntu14w> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<Unit193> No, don't do that.
<mrkramps> xubuntu14w, you did not already edited something, did you?
<xubuntu14w> tried to nothing happened..
<xubuntu14w> multi-colored text in cmd lines (54)
<mrkramps> xubuntu14w, there's one line on the top of that file which most problably starts with 'deb cdrom:'
<xubuntu14w> yes..
<mrkramps> change it to '# deb cdrom …'
<xubuntu14w> that's what is says now without changing it
<mrkramps> interesting
<Unit193> I think it's time to pastebin the file.
<mrkramps> good idea
<xubuntu14w> " deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)]/ trusty m$"
<Unit193> xubuntu14w: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xubuntu14w> can you explain how to..?
<Unit193> That's a command.
<xubuntu14w> Done this     'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list'   now what..?
<knome> paste us the url it output
<xubuntu14w>   GNU nano 2.2.6          File: /etc/apt/sources.list                 Modified    deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security multiverse deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security multiverse  ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's ## 'partner' repository. ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu u
<knome> no, please
<knome> the URL
<knome> if you didn't get an URL in the output, you did something wrong
<Unit193> Or, cat file | pastebinit
<knome> xubuntu14w, first, open a terminal. then, run "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the quotes). once that is done, it will output you an URL - paste that to the channel
<xubuntu14w> Going to start over, no output...
<xubuntu14w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121090/
<xubuntu14w> does that look right..?
<mrkramps> xubuntu14w, i already told you …
<knome> xubuntu14w, ok, now in terminal type "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Unit193> (sudo?)
<knome> yes, of course...
<knome> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<knome> then type a # character at the beginning of the FIRST line
<xubuntu14w> ok, done...
<knome> (to start like: "#deb cdrom:...")
<knome> now press ctrl+x
<knome> and then Y (to save the file)
<knome> (and press enter)
<knome> after you've done that, make sure you don't have synaptic running and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<xubuntu14w> its getting the update..!
<knome> yes, it's updating the sources
<xubuntu14w> thank you guys so much...
<knome> once that is done, you can run synaptic and retry doing whatever you were doing
<xubuntu14w> its done....I'll try again thank you... I owe you all a cold Beer or 2 or 4....!  =)
<knome> no problem, good luck
<xubuntu14w> Thanks..!
#xubuntu 2015-08-19
<mariano> The volume widget keeps coming up on its own. This is the same widget that comes up when you use the volume controls on the keyboard. It started coming up after I installed gnome alsa mixer. I uninstalled the gnome alsa mixer, but the widget still comes up on its own. I don't know how to make it stop from just appearing on its own.
<mariano> <lotuspsychje> !sound | mariano
<mouna> Hi, I need help to start a script at login
<mouna> the script work in console but won't start at login despite being in automatic start
<mouna> Hi, I need help to start a script at login
<mks1945> Hi, add it to /etc/rc.local before EXIT 0
<xubuntu62w> Does the default xubuntu user have any elevated permissions?
<GridCube> its a sudoer
<GridCube> so yes
<GridCube> !sudo | xubuntu62w
<ubottu> xubuntu62w: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ahi2> can anyone help me with 'browsing network' feature in xubuntu
<mrkramps> ahi2, ask your question or elaborate your problem
<ahi2> by default install i cannot broswe my network to see my other xubuntu
<ahi2> i added samba and it asks me for a password that never is accepted
<ahi2> i dont need samba as i dont have any windows computers right?
<mrkramps> correct
<ahi2> any solutions?
<mrkramps> ahi2, use ssh with sshfs instead
<ahi2> like ssh://computername/ ?
<mrkramps> ahi2, pretty much yes
<ahi2> ok thanks for your help mrkramps. ill try it
<thenewone> Hi guys
<thenewone> lost connection
<thenewone> guys i have a question
<thenewone> when i wanna chose Arabic keyboard i chose my country and i dont see Arabic i see Berber
<thenewone> but in my country Arabic is the 1 language ?
<MeXTuX> When I press Ctrl + Alt + Delete login page shows which it is ok but if i am playing music it stops and instant messaging client disconnects. Is there a way to change this behavior?
<thenewone> MeXTuX, go to keyboard shurtcut command and delete it
<flocculant> if you mean music stops when you logout - it will, that's to do with the way the lock screen workshttp://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<thenewone> or use i3locker
<thenewone> it's beautiful screen-locker :)
<flocculant> not sure if an IM client should or shouldn't - hexchat doesn't
<thenewone> what are you talking about flocculant ?
<flocculant> pressing ctrl+alt+del to go to login screen
<flocculant> what MeXTuX is talking about
<thenewone> to log out
<thenewone> ah ok
<thenewone> sorry man
<thenewone> flocculant, excuse me are you from xubuntu team ?
<flocculant> thenewone: as far as the language in your country goes - choose another language/country and if you think your countries language is wrong - report it as a bug
<flocculant> thenewone: yep
<MeXTuX> just want to block my workstation when i am not in front of it
<thenewone> flocculant, so you read what i typed in Ubuntu channel :D
<flocculant> no
<thenewone> good :D
<flocculant> not interested in #ubuntu
<MeXTuX> but maybe there is a way to keep music playing
<thenewone> ya
<thenewone> i tolde you
<thenewone> use i3lock
<thenewone> it's beautiful light fast
<MeXTuX> ok i will try it :D
<thenewone> and free :D
<MeXTuX> tnx
<thenewone> welcome
<thenewone> flocculant, sorry where should i report this
<thenewone> show me exactly
<flocculant> MeXTuX: did you read the blog post - with the explanation for sound ?
<flocculant> thenewone: launchpad - not sure of the top of my head which package to report it against, but when you get that, run ubuntu-bug packagename in a terminal and it'll do the necessary
<flocculant> thenewone: possibly localechooser / localechooser-data
<thenewone> ok i will see
<thenewone> thanks for help
<flocculant> welcome
<thenewone> you look like nice guy :)
<thenewone> others in Ubuntu like shit and stupid :D
<thenewone> excuse me Xubuntu share the same repo as Ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<Jumpman> Whenever I wake the computer from sleep the wifi takes a minute or two to connect instead of connecting immediately or already being connected. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<knome> thenewone, yes, xubuntu uses the same repositories as other *buntu*s
<thenewone> ok
<thenewone> the only def is the WM
<thenewone> deference *
<knome> no, wm isn't really the only difference, but it's the main difference.
<xangua> The only difference is packages pre-installed
<thenewone> ok
<thenewone> thanks for the info
<knome> xangua, mmmmh, well, practically yes, but since they do change configuration too, not quite
<knome> anyway, it's impossible to list out all of the small differences. you'll find out by looking
<jwhwv> Hey, I just created a connection for a cisco openconnect vpn my friend runs.  It was easy enough from the network settings shortcut in the applications menu.  However, I can't find anywhere already in the menus to actually connect to it.
<jwhwv> its easy enough to do over on the unity desktop but I'd like to do it from the xfce environment I'm using
<mrkramps> jwhwv, actually ubuntu and xubuntu both use the network-manager
<jwhwv> mrkramps well where is network-manager in the app menu?
<mrkramps> generally the nm-applet should run in systray
<jwhwv> not in xfce, i read thats a common problem in the last update
<jwhwv> is there no other way to access those controls than that applet?
<mrkramps> you could try the commandline client
<mrkramps> nm-tool and nmcli
<mrkramps> jwhwv, or just fix the missing applet
<mrkramps> and btw. i just read nm-applet is not in systray but shows up in the indicator plugin
<jwhwv> That's what I'm finding as well.  Thanks a lot man
#xubuntu 2015-08-20
<xubuntu15w> hello
<holstein> o/
<xubuntu15w> I am very new at this and trying to upgrade
<xubuntu15w> A thinkpad T42 from 9.04  Unbuntu to 12.0 gui
<xubuntu15w> on restart, I get that
<xubuntu15w> "there is a word wrong in header and 'boot:' prompt
<xubuntu93w> hello
<xubuntu93w> hello
<xubuntu93w> need help upgrading older installation. boot files not loading properly.
<drc> xubuntu93w: It sounds like you have already tried and things got borked?
<xubuntu93w> maybe
<drc> maybe? you don't know?
<xubuntu93w> getting, "word wrong in header"?
<xubuntu93w> boot:
<xubuntu93w> can get into and using 9.04 unbuntu gui now
<holstein> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<drc> OK. 1) Trying to upgrade from 9,04 is futile. 2) if you did try (as it looks like from your prior posts, then trying to fix things is even more futile.
<holstein> i would just fresh install..
<holstein> you'll want a backup, regardless..
<drc> xubuntu93w: The best thing to do it install uptodate Xubuntu from scratch.
<holstein> best/easiest/cleanest/safest..
<drc> +fastest :)
<xubuntu93w> tried from dvd with above ^^^^results.
<drc> xubuntu93w: Tried what?
<xubuntu93w> it's a old T42 thinkpad
<holstein> xubuntu93w: if you cant get a live DVD to run on the hardware, the upgrade wont work, either
<holstein> xubuntu93w: i suggest, load up a 14.04, or 15.04 live iso, and address whatever issues are happening..
<holstein> when you get the live iso working on the thinkpad, you can then install
<xubuntu93w> can I burn that to thumbd drive?
<drc> yes
<holstein> xubuntu93w: you are saying, you already did, correct?
<xubuntu93w> anyone know where I find 'live' version to load on thumb drive?
<holstein> xubuntu93w: its the normal, live installation iso
<holstein> xubuntu93w: the installer *is* live.. meaning, you can run it live, before installing. you can burn do DVD, or, dd copy to usb stick
<drc> xubuntu93w: it's the same iso for dvd and usb.  Do you need the url again?
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu93w> I will look at these. Thanks so much
<thenewone> Hi
<thenewone> there is no bspwm in repo ?
<Mirv> knome: xfpanel-switch now at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<Mirv> knome: Unit193: the only diff being http://paste.ubuntu.com/12133680/
<Mirv> the gtk just because I tried installing it on 14.04 LTS and noticed
<Unit193> Mirv: Hello kind sir!
<Unit193> Mirv: Thanks muchly!  Though our development channel is #xubuntu-devel, won't get lost as easily.
<Mirv> oh, oh :)
<DJJeff> I am trying to start xfwm4 with gdb but no luck even tried attaching it to a pid and it locks up
<DJJeff> which requires I do CTRL+ALT+1 for tty1 to kill the pid of gdb
<DJJeff> trying to get a backtrace from
<DJJeff> xfwm4 crashed with sigsegv in set_reload()
<DJJeff> this says its a dupe of a private bug?
<DJJeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1416818
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1416818 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416818). The error has been logged
<DJJeff> http://pastebin.com/yp3DaZ8p
<DJJeff> contains crash log -- xfwm4 crashed with SIGSEGV in set_reload()
<OCP001> Hi!
<OCP001> Does Xubuntu 14.04 LTS support UEFI+Secure Boot?
<OCP001> I want to install it parallel (on a second HDD) to Windows 8.1 Pro
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hi everyone
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> can somebody help me out with my problem in my new xubuntu set up
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i just installed xubuntu 32-bit on my eee pc
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> but when i connect my usb hard drive it would not detect it
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> does LVM have anything to do with this?as this is the first time i have tried installing a distro with LVM enabled
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> the format of my usb hard is in ntfs
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hello?anyone here?
<cub> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k, ntfs might be the issue there. I used an eee pc for years before but only used USB drives with FAT32.
<cub> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233326 unless you have already tried that?
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> Thanks @cub i'm sure it
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i'm sure it's not the ntfs issue coz before i did a fresh install on my eee pc i was using xubuntu on it with the same hard drive
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> the only difference was the LVM enabled feature during the installation
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> any idea?
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i actually don't see it in my fdisk -l which worries me
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i could show you the fdisk output if you like
<cub> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k, but the previous installation perhaps had the ntfs-3g added already?
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> that could be it
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hmm let me check if it is installed
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> thanks again cub :D
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> welll i could see ntfs-3g is installed
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> but i still can't see it in my fdisk output so i can't mount it even with ntfs-3g
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> unless i'm missing something hmmm
<cub> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k, I'm out then. I was my hope it would be easy. :D
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> haha thanks cub for trying i guess ill keep on looking around :D
<cub> There are other people here with better knowledge than me so.
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> this is the output i got guys
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> Disk identifier: 0x000abb5e
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> I'm thinkin in move to xubuntu
<drc> And your question is...?
<n-iCe> does it worth it?
<n-iCe> :p
<knome> n-iCe, you're asking #xubuntu if xubuntu is good?
<drc> <sarcasm>No, not at all</sarcasm>   Seriously, you come to a Xubuntu support channel and then ask " does it worth it?".
<n-iCe> knome: yeah
<n-iCe> I bet a lot of you have used xubuntu and are using a different distro
<n-iCe> I do it sometimes, because I have good friends in other distro channels :D
<n-iCe> But, hell, gonna try it, brb in xubuntu, I'm currently using archlinux + xfce
<n-iCe> kisses!
<cub> n-iCe, yes. And if you don't like it, install something else.
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> hello, I'm back in xubuntu, good looking.
<RFleming> Greetings!  How does one efficiently use GNU Stow (or any other symlink farm manager) for storing XFCE4 settings (a la dotfile management)?
<drc> Seeing as how no one's answering (and I have no idea either), I'd try #gnu...the topic says thst the right place to ask about any gnu-related item.
<RFleming> drc, thanks.  I know how to use stow, it's xfce which I'm having issues with as it appears to erase and write new files (breaking my symlinked files).
<drc> ah, sorry.
<RFleming> drc, no worries :)
<drc> Just out of curiosity, what files does it appear to be overwriting?
<drc> RFleming: ^^
<RFleming> pointers.xml, xfce4-panel.xml
<RFleming> xfce4-applications.xml
<RFleming> pretty much any file I symlink, then make a change in xfce disappears to be replaced with a new file
<RFleming> I was using the stow --adopt option which overwrites existing files with symlinks, but maintains the pre-existing folder structure.
<RFleming> I AM using
<drc> interesting...well, you aslo might try #xfce.
<RFleming> I have posed the question there.  They are... erm... slow to respond there :)
<drc> yeah...it's the summer blahs :)
<drc> year 'round....
<RFleming> I ask because I have my real machine, and several virtual all using xfce, and I'd like them to all behave and look the same. :)
<RFleming> drc, they better be working on 4.14 :)
<drc> They probably are...and let's hope it doesn't take as long as 4.10->4.12 :)
<drc> That was long.
<RFleming> looks like 4.14 isn't a huge update
<RFleming> It's a large undertaking yes.  The focus is moving to gtk+3 and replace dbus with gdbus
<RFleming> https://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.14/roadmap for those who are interested
<drc> No idea, my involvement is limited to asking "Is it soup yet?".
<drc> Several of the Xubuntu devs part time in xfce (or vice versa).
<RFleming> Anyone else worried about Wayland?
<RFleming> err Mir
<knome> the xubuntu team did testing with mir ages ago already, and while it wasn't ready for production then, it worked
<drc> nope, no need to wooy, either it will hapen or it won't, it'll work or it won't and I'll stick here or change distros.  All in all it's a 1st World problem :)
<drc> To my surprise, when I tried it as part of the test I had no problems.
<RFleming> Mir is specifically to fulfill Canonical's desire for a unified manager across all of their platforms be it mobile, tablet or laptop correct?
<drc> but then my hardware is pretty vanilla.
<RFleming> Oh, and to have full control of its development
<RFleming> does that sum it up?
<drc> True, but that doesn't mean it can't work or even be good.  I'll wait and see.
<knome> only canonical can talk about their motives to control or not control something.
<RFleming> we will see
<RFleming> X definately is long in the tooth
<Bruno_> Hello, I need help.
<Bruno_> the 64 bit download says "amd" does it matter if i have a intel processor?
<mrkramps> Bruno_, it does _not_ matter
<mrkramps> this naming convention is pretty much an artifact
<max12345> is there a way to make my system clock display like iso 8601 says? YYYY MM DD HH MM SS ?
<max12345> nvm found it
<drc> %Y %B %d %H:%M:%S
<drc> opps :)
<drc> "man date" will give you all the flags needed
<ScoDal> My xubuntu says at boot "System program problem detected"
<ScoDal> This time at boot it said it twice I hit cancel twice, everything seems to run fine
<ScoDal> What causes this? I'm tempted to reinstall xubuntu, is that the right course of action? I won't lose anything important
<Unit193> ls /var/crash/
<ScoDal> .................crap. teamviewer, 3 times
<ScoDal> i knew they were flubbing with their linux version! they can't fool me. it quickly loads wine in the background, they didn't actually write a linux version of their software
<ScoDal> well thank you for helping me understand. now i know a reinstall will bring me to the same place, if i continue to use teamviewer
<Unit193> Yep, and those are "unreportable" as it is a third party application.
<ScoDal> how disappointed in them i am, they have done an amazing job cross windows / mac.. however oddly enough with it works well on linux with a few annoyances.. this explains the annoyances
<RFleming> anyone know how to symlink files in xfce-perchannel-xml?  Every time I symlink one of the config files (say the panel channel), as soon as I update my panels, the symlink is gone, and I'm left with a regular file again.
<drc> RFleming: You're placing the link in xfce-perchannel-xml?  What happens if you reverse it?
<drc> The file in xfce-perchannel-xml should retai the same name when things change.
<RFleming> yes.  I want the real file elsewhere though, with the symlink inside xfce-perchannel-xml.  I can get around symlinking the entire folder, but I don't want to because there are some channels I don't want to keep.
<drc> And the link wouldn't be overwritten (I'm guessing one can't stop that)
<RFleming> yes.  I just wish to keep a couple of the channels in relation to 'look and feel'
<RFleming> there are some that go beyond that, hence why I don't wish to sync those across.
<RFleming> it doesn't matter though, as any change and xfconf blitzes the channel xml file and replaces it with a regular file
<drc> Good luck, Its now officially beyond my paygrade. :)
<RFleming> LOL
<RFleming> I asked in #xfce and I was told that 'users shouldn't be touching channel files'
<RFleming> *sigh*
<drc> ah, must be defrocked debian devs :)
<RFleming> but in a way they are correct.
<RFleming> I'm sure using a different method to collect dotfiles and manage them, would yield differing results
<RFleming> it's just that GNU stow is stupid simple.
<drc> Well, time to ask if linking all the files/folder is worth it to get the ones you really want.
<RFleming> questions and more questions
<drc> and not an answer in sight :)
<Unit193> RFleming: Did you try a different link type?
<RFleming> you mean hard vs soft?
<Unit193> -P / -L / -s, yeah,.
<RFleming> unfortunately, there isn't that sort of control in stow
<RFleming> (that I can see), they strictly use the standard symbolic link
<RFleming> I guess there's always dropbox for xfce channels
#xubuntu 2015-08-21
<skip-xubuntu> can anyone help me with my zotac fx 5200 ? Can't get my Tv out to work
<skip-xubuntu> can anyone help me with my zotac fx 5200 ? Can't get my Tv out to work
<skip-xubuntu> any help at all would be really appreciated I have been trying forever now and can't seem to find the answer on my own....Been browsing Google with no luck...I'm using this older system jus so i can hook it up to my Tv. I run ubuntu/kubuntu dual boot on my main system
<cfhowlett> ubuntustudio (xubuntu) 14.04.3          xfce4-notes fails to launch from gui / terminal.  no error message.  what the hey?
<cfhowlett> nmnd.  solved it.
<flocculant> !team | meeting in 5
<flocculant> oops
<skip-xubuntu> any help on using zotac fx 5200 tv out on xubuntu?
<xubuntu995> las actualizaciones de xubuntu me están dando problemas. Es como si el botón izquierdo del ratón no funcionase. Por mucho que apriete el botón del ratón no funciona.
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu995
<ubottu> xubuntu995: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu995> las actualizaciones de xubuntu me están dando problemas. Es como si el botón izquierdo del ratón no funcionase. Por mucho que apriete el botón del ratón no funciona. Además cuando aprieto el botón derecho del ratón para el menú contextual sale todo en negro y no puedo elegir nada
<xubuntu995> perdon
<xubuntu46w> hello
<onr> when i close my laptop's lid while xubuntu is shutting down, it sleeps
<onr> when i open the lid, it continues to shut down
<onr> is it xubuntu, xfce, or ubuntu issue?
<subscious> Hello. I am trying to play a Video-DVD I tried using mplayer VLC GNOME Mplayer and Parole. I used regionset to configure the region the DVD should have
<subscious> Parole gives a GStreamer Backend error notice.
<subscious> It mentions encryption as a possible fault.
<cfhowlett> subscious, is this a commercial dvd?
<subscious> cfhowlett: yes it is. the libdvdread4 shell solved the issue. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs)
<subscious> cfhowlett: thank you and good bye
<XubuntuUserNew> Hello
<XubuntuUserNew> I need information
<drc> !ask | XubuntuUserNew
<ubottu> XubuntuUserNew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XubuntuUserNew> OK
<onr> !politeness | drc
<XubuntuUserNew> I speak spanish and I try
<drc> I was
<drc> !es | XubuntuUserNew
<ubottu> XubuntuUserNew: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<XubuntuUserNew> Ok tanks for you information, I wish to you have good day :)
<drc> onr: The factoid is there for a reason.
<pjotter> Is it possible to have multiple instances running of xfce4-volumed?
<knome> i wonder why you would want to do that
<pjotter> hmmm... maybe I don't mean xfce4-volumed but that other one
<pjotter> The one you can add to the panel. Not sure what it's name is.
<drc> Well, I know you can have 2 indicator plugins (with the Sound menu) on the panel, but I'm not sure what good it would do you.
<pjotter> Maybe it's the "Audio mixer plugin" that comes with xfce4-mixer
<pjotter> drc: I have two soundcards, hence a need for two volumecontrols
<drc> ah
<pjotter> But the volumeicon I have install on the panel can only run as one instance, it seems.
<pjotter> I need something that I can run multiple instances of, each configured to it's own soundcard.
<drc> Beyond my paygrade :)
<drc> pjotter: I no one has an answer for you, I'd probably start here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound  May have some information or links for you.
<pjotter> Ok, thanks drc!
<drc> It looks like it was last edited this month, so it should be fairly current
<drc> It's a place to start anyway.
<flocculant> pjotter: 2 cards that you use at the same time?
<pjotter> Yes
<pjotter> I use one card for playing radio on
<pjotter> It outputs the sound to a speakerset that is away from my desktop. The rest of the sound is playing from the monitor speakers.
<flocculant> and pavucontrol isn't working for you ? I thought it should
<pjotter> Yes, pavu works fine. But sometimes, I need to adjust or mute the sound real fast. Like when I get a call or something. In those cases an icon on the panle would be really ahndy
<pjotter> handy
<flocculant> aah - I see
<drc> ditto^^
<flocculant> try adding xfce4-mixer - then set it for one and pavucontrol for other - no idea if it would work though
<flocculant> never really thought about 2 lots of sound playing at the same time :)
<pjotter> yes thats what i did now. its not an optimal sollution though
<pjotter> me neither :)
<drc> You could also put a Pulseaudio launcher on the panel...not what you really want, but it would be faster than going thru the menus.
<flocculant> I guess what you really need is mute to mute everything
<flocculant> anyway - not going to be able to add anything else
 * drc likes his laptops multimedia buttons :)
<drc> pjotter: Did you come up with a solution?
<pjotter> Hi drc. Sorry, had to attent to somthng important here
<drc> ah...the wife was talking, huh?  :)
<pjotter> Daughter needed to be fed :D
<drc> ah, even more important (having had 3 daughters).
<drc> Well, I still ahve them, but they can feed themselves now.
<pjotter> Ours is around 8 months old now. So, I reckon we
<pjotter> 'll be feeding her for quite some years
<drc> Until she leaves home for Ranger School.
<drc> oh...he's gone :(
<knome> and we also have #xubuntu-offtopic for you know, offtopic
<drc> mea culpa
<mariano> To have a wireless icon on the panel (like in windows) do I have to install a 3rd party software or does xubuntu come with one?
<mariano> I can't seem to be able to find it in the add panel.
<mrkramps> mariano, if no icon shown check if indicator-plugin is added to your panel
<mariano> ok
<mariano> ah ok, go it. Thank you. :)
<mrkramps> never mind
#xubuntu 2015-08-22
<n-iCe> hello
<efren> hi
<efren> how install compiz in xubuntu 15.04, i watched a tuturial but in a gconf>apps> not foud metacity
<ScoDal> What's the best version of VNC Client & Server for xubuntu?
<knome> there is no "best" application, it depends on your needs
<xubuntu84i> installing xubuntu here
<phantom1024> Hi, I'm using Autokey I mapped the keyboard shortcut to C-1 and it works, but I really want to use C-` and that does not work. Any ideas why ?
<phantom1024> by Autokey i meant to say ClipIt
<Jumpman> Can someone help me with this? I want to get the flash player plugin working on chromium but I don't know how
<vista__> Hey, I just upgraded to 15.04 and I am having a bit of a cosmetic problem
<vista__> I'm using Numix as my choice of theme, and the panel indicator icons got a bit messed up after the upgrade
<vista__> http://puu.sh/jKFp1/4afcba4305.png
<vista__> any idea where to look for the config file which sets the background color for these?
<ScottDallas> woah you got quite a mess of icons there
<knome> vista__, try restarting the panel
<vista__> already did (with xfce4-panel --restart)
<vista__> this entire mess happened after the upgrade to 15.04
<ScottDallas> what were you on before that?
<vista__> 14.10
<ScottDallas> Oh man I'm no help I just went to the website and realized I haven't made the jump yet
<ScottDallas> I do recall asking about such a scenario and was informed here that it's probably best to install new releases from scratch, which was a disappointing answer to me, but perhaps your issue is why I was told this
<ScottDallas> new "major"*
<vista__> I am sure that there is an extra config setting somewhere
<ScottDallas> for sure, I digress I was just curious
<perebor> I'm trying to share the internet connection from my laptop's wifi with my desktop through an ethernet connection
<perebor> none of the askubuntu posts about this are working for me. does anyone know how to go about this?
#xubuntu 2015-08-23
<mariano> Is it possible to install the newest stable versions of kde apps (i.e. okular) on xubuntu 14.04?
<knome> mariano, everything that is in the 14.04 repositories is available for you
<mariano> So the newer versions of okular for example are out of the question?
<knome> if they are in a PPA, or if you want to build them, then sure, you can do that; but then you are officially without support for packages affected
<knome> you might want to ask #kubuntu since this has more to do with kde packages and the ubuntu base than xubuntu
<mariano> Sorry I'm still learning about linux, so every time I install a package that is not in the software center, I'm officially without support for the packages affected?
<knome> pretty much so, yes.
<mariano> ah ok
<mariano> thxs
<knome> of course there might be support for those packages from other sources than the ubuntu community support channels, like individuals
<knome> and individuals in the ubuntu community are free to support those too
<mariano> Cool, makes sense.
<xubuntu703> asdf
<GeekDude> Can I just dd/WindowsEquivalent the xubuntu 15.04 iso to my flash drive and have it be bootable, or do I need to use a tool such as unetbootin?
<GeekDude> well, time to find out
<vista> Hey, I am having some trouble with the panel theme ever since I upgraded to 15.04
<vista> I have been using Bluebird as my theme
<vista> ever since I updated, the panel indicator buttons look like this: http://puu.sh/jLKqV/f8d3e35a85.png
<vista> I have checked some other themes, some do exhibit this problem as well, some don't.
<vista> (Orion and Bluebird and Raleigh have the problem, Adwaita, Greybird, High Contrast don't)
<wub_wub> Hi guys, does anyone have tips on how to try and solve xubuntu failing to suspend automatically - I'm getting this: http://i.imgur.com/Kq8eONi.png (15.04) I've tried few solutions I found online, but nothing worked so far.
<xubuntu62w> I need help installing xubuntu onto a usb
<ObrienDave> run live DVD, install to USB
<ObrienDave> i have several ;P
<xubuntu62w> I have installed through live CD and partitioned properly. However when i boot up all i get is black screen. If i hold shift for GRUB menu all i get is GRUB loading
<ObrienDave> booting from HD or USB stick?
<xubuntu62w> USB
<ObrienDave> probably bad USB stick, try another
<xubuntu62w> Brand New San Disk Cruzer 16gb...No good?
<ObrienDave> should work
<xubuntu62w> its having a problem booting up not sure why i cant load GRUB menu
<xubuntu62w> Where am i going wrong here?
<xubuntu62w> Any help? been troubleshooting for days and can't seem to figure it out
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<flocculant> xubuntu62w: did you install grub to the USB when you installed? you would have needed to use the something else option at partition stage
<xubuntu62w> I used the something else option when installing and i believed i partitioned correctly but what do you mean by installing GRUB?
<ObrienDave> you have to install GURB to the USB in order for it to boot
<xubuntu62w> How would i go about that?
<xubuntu62w> GRUB isn't installed during the xubuntu installation?
<ObrienDave> it's an option when you run the installer
<ObrienDave> it asks where you want to install GURB
<flocculant> well not quite - it assumes sda - you need to specify if somewhere else
<ObrienDave> still an option where to install ;P
<flocculant> regardless of that wording - it does NOT ask you where to install
<ObrienDave> *blinks*
<xubuntu62w> Is GRUB the same as location for device boot loader?
<ObrienDave> yes
<flocculant> xubuntu62w: yes - but it needs to be the usb - otherwise it will install it to whatever hardrive is in the machine
<xubuntu62w> ok then i believe i correctly selected my entire USB
<ObrienDave> GRUB = Grand Rational Uniform (Unified) Bootloader
<xubuntu62w> not just a specific partition, as xubuntu suggested
<xubuntu62w> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<xubuntu62w> Maybe I am messing up on installation as once again when i boot up USB all i get is blank screen and if i press shift I am stuck on the "GRUB loading" black screen
<ObrienDave> i would suggest a reinstall to USB
<xubuntu62w> I have several times and partitioned properly however; maybe you could suggest a better way to partition and install (16gb Sandisk)
<flocculant> have you tried reinstalling grub to the usb?
<flocculant> as ObrienDave says - the stick is probably fine - it's certainly big enough
<mrkramps> xubuntu62w, are you using EFI bootmanagement?
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<ObrienDave> i would boot a live ISO, using that, install to USB using entire stick and bootloader to USB
<flocculant> mrkramps: good point
<xubuntu62w> how would i reinstall grub if i cant access Grub menu to boot nomodeset for terminal?
<xubuntu62w> Not quit sure @mrkramps yes i am new to ubuntu i apologize
<mrkramps> xubuntu62w, that'S nothing about linux but just depends on the bios used
<mrkramps> newer devices do not use the old CMOS anymore, but UEFI
<ObrienDave> CMOS is the chip, they don't use BIOS anymore ;P
<mrkramps> ObrienDave, so many technical terms =D
<ObrienDave> so i've been called on ROFL :)
<mrkramps> but yeah, you're right of course
<xubuntu62w> Believe i have a live ISO....So reinstall to USB using entire stick and then "bootloader to USB"?
<flocculant> xubuntu62w: what sort of machine are you trying to boot this on? and what OS on the machine?
<flocculant> yea - hang fire on that for the moment - let's get to the bottom of the uefi thing first :)
<ObrienDave> yes, you b=need to know the device ID, sdb, sdc, etc...
<ObrienDave> *need
<ObrienDave> sda will be your HD. don;t use that one
<paperboy58> So I have been hopping from one distro to another and landed  Here on Xubuntu ..I even have two of the kids using it
<ObrienDave> welcome to Xubuntu
<xubuntu62w> Host OS is Windows 7
<mrkramps> xubuntu62w, you device is not older than 3 years?
<mrkramps> or yould you tell us the exact model of your pc/notebook?
<xubuntu62w> Alienware 14 ALW14-1250sLV 14-Inch Gaming Laptop (i5-4200M, 8GB Memory, 750GB Hard Drive, 1GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, DVD+/-RW, Bluetooth, Windows 7 Home 64-bit)
<mrkramps> ok, that's pretty sure UEFI
<mrkramps> an when you select "something" else in the installer for manual paritioning you have to consider adding an additional EFI parition
<mrkramps> otherwise boot fails
<mrkramps> first partition therefore should be about 200 MB fat32 für the EFI boot manager
<mrkramps> personally i like 256MB for remembering me of good old times when this was plenty of ram :)
<xubuntu62w> how should i exactly partition my 16gb drive
<xubuntu62w> just want to get this right
<mrkramps> xubuntu62w, for what exactly do you want to use this stick
<Faryshta_> how can I know the chip of a card on alsamixer? I get "Intel Haswell HDMI" but i don't know if thats correct
<mrkramps> Faryshta_:$ lspci | grep Audio
<mrkramps> and HDMI always indicates what is says, HDMI audio
<Faryshta_> mrkramps: http://pastie.org/10371169 this is what I get
<xangua> How could I hide the clipman icon from the panel? Either the notification or plugin? Xubuntu 15.04
<xubuntu62w> mrkramps, im looking to create a live usb OS without touching my Host HD
<mrkramps> xubuntu62w, live? or persistent installation?
<xubuntu62w> how should i partition exactly? (16gb)
<xubuntu62w> whats the difference?
<mrkramps> live is like a dvd w/o the possibility to change things permanently
<xubuntu62w> Want to save all files to USB and make that the OS hardrive
<xubuntu62w> then in that case persistent
<ObrienDave> boot live DVD, install to USB
<mrkramps> xubuntu62w, is there any reason for manual paritioning?
<ObrienDave> i would boot a live ISO, using that, install to USB using entire stick and bootloader to USB
<ObrienDave> like i told you 2 hours ago
<xubuntu62w> No it doesnt matter all i want to do is completely run and save all files to USB without touching my host
<xubuntu62w> @0brienDave i have been doing that for the past 2 hours and it does not boot up.
<mrkramps> if you "use entire disk" the installer will automatically create all paritions (EFI, root, swap) you need
<ObrienDave> xubuntu62w, try enabling 'legacy USB' in uefi bios
<ObrienDave> or turn off 'safeboot' mode
<mariano> I get a white screen for about thirty seconds before I get the login screen. Is this normal on xubuntu 15.04? I updated from 14.04 to 14.10, then to 15.04.
<pcworld> Would like to fully install xubuntu to USB (persistent) how can i achieve this? would someone like to thouroughly explain how.. Thanks
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pcworld> Recomendations for partitioning a live USB?
<pcworld> Installing xubuntu to my USB (persistent), how should i partition properly?
<pcworld> ?
<ObrienDave> i would boot a live ISO, using that, install to USB using entire stick and bootloader to USB
#xubuntu 2016-08-22
<xubuntu56w> hello
<samwongms> what is the different between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<knome> mainly the desktop environment, but many other things as well
<samwongms> do you mean the arrangement of those icons will be different?
<knome> that too, but that's not what i mean.
<samwongms> thanks, knome, perhaps I shoud stick to ubuntu at this moment
<knome> you can try xubuntu via the live DVD if you wish
<YankDownUnder> There are a heap of differences in the "core" bits that make up the "desktops"...Ubuntu (Unity) is quite heavy in the use of GTK3+ and other Gnome3 related libraries...therefore, on systems with minimal resource, it can be a "dog"...
<samwongms> will it destroy my data during the trial?
<YankDownUnder> The paradigm of the desktop itself is "quite different" from the normal paradigm of the desktop - Unity was a means by which to break away from the mainstream ideologies about how a desktop was to be used...
<YankDownUnder> No...your data will be safe.
<knome> samwongms, unless you install, the live dvd will not touch any data
<samwongms> thanks a lot
<samwongms> I want to know if people using this channel are all running xubuntu in their computers
<knome> mostly yes
<knome> but we do not throw out people who don't
<YankDownUnder> ...some of us are running multiple desktops...
<samwongms> do you mean KDE or others
<YankDownUnder> KDE/Plasma, WindowMaker, Enlightenment, Blackbox/Openbox/Fluxbox, IceWM, AfterStep, Cinnamon, Mate, Unity...there's a few...
<samwongms> thanks
<jalt> Hi, using a default iso of latest Xubuntu (16.04.1 amd64) dd'ed into a usb drive, where/how in the (graphical) boot process can I add the url for a preseed file? Do I have to worry about ubiquity vs. d-i? This is not documented at all (or if there is please point me to it).
<el_diablo>   Arawak c'est juste que tu le vois sur aucun salon, mais il reste connecter sur le serveur
<knome> !fr | el_diablo
<ubottu> el_diablo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#xubuntu 2016-08-23
<Pwnna> huh xfrun4 is not picking up any applications: https://i.imgur.com/1QPR9hA.png
<Pwnna> any idea why this is happening?
<mogambo> hello! I had xubuntu 14.04 lts installed in virtual box and I tried updating it today and the installation went corrupt... how can I undo this?
<BarnabasDK> define "corrupt"
<BarnabasDK> can you boot to a terminal?
<relyks> //j ##ubuntu
<relyks> sorry
<sorinello_> orn
<knifework> any ideas on how to get bluetooth running on xfce4
<knifework> can't get anything to work
<StayaSinic> blueman not work?
<xubuntu46w> Hello, since I upgraded to Xubuntu 16.04, the flight mode of my laptop (Asus Zenbook) is on, and can't be switched out. Has someone a work-around?
<knome> how did you turn it off before the upgrade?
<xubuntu46w> Before the upgrade I could turn it off by clicking simultaneously on <fn> and <f2>
<knome> sounds like a regression then, indeed...
<knome> do you have an option to turn it on or off in the bios?
<knome> does that work or does the system force you to the flight mode regardless?
<xubuntu46w> I didn't yet try to do that in the bios, haven't seen an option there
<knome> iirc, my laptop has an option to either try switching to the flight mode automatically - or turn that option off
<knome> if you have something similar, that might be the workaround
<xubuntu46w> Okay, I'll see and try! Thank you.
<knome> did you upgrade fraom 14.04 or 16.04?
<knome> eh, 15.10
<xubuntu46w> I upgraded from 14.04
<knome> okay, in that case a lot has happened in between...
<knome> hmm, did a quick search and that problem seemed to exist even with/in windows...
<xubuntu94w> Hello
<xubuntu94w> I need help for a computer
<xubuntu94w> Can anyone help me?
<genii> xubuntu94w: Best to just ask your actual question, and then see if someone knows the answer or can otherwise assist
<xubuntu94w> I've got a pc with an amd sempron 2800+ 1,6gb 2gb ddr ram
<xubuntu94w> what kinda distro can I install onto it?
<genii> xubuntu94w: Well, of course being in the #xubuntu channel, you know the first recommendation! ;)  But, also you might want to look at Lubuntu as well, another lighter ditribution than regular Ubuntu
<xubuntu94w> Now it's running windows xp professional
<xubuntu94w> but it is so slow
#xubuntu 2016-08-24
<wolfmoon> Hello
<wolfmoon> I have a question about Xfce desktop/icon manager
<akxwi-dave> morning
<wolfmoon> I want it to highlight the folder if it is about to drop something in a folder
<wolfmoon> As it currently just disapears and when I open the folder the files I dragged to the desktop is under there
<wolfmoon> Where would one be able to look at that stuff?
<akxwi-dave> hhmm good question..  not sure..
<wolfmoon> What is the irc url for this channel? I want to connect to it on my webclient I use
 * wolfmoon 
<akxwi-dave> irc://irc.freenode.net/xubuntu
<wolfmoon_> Hey
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<wolfmoon> Okay, anyway. Where would one even start to look at that?
<akxwi-dave> I've just had a quick look but cant see anything.. but thats not to say there isnt anywhere
<wolfmoon> akxwi-dave: I might have to write something for that? Never looked at the back-end of any DE so I am clueless on that regard. What does Xfce use for triggers?
<akxwi-dave> I'm not the best person to answer that one.. best to leave message for either Unit193  bluesabre
<akxwi-dave> or Knome
<akxwi-dave> they should be able to answer that or at least  point you to someone who can.. sorry
<wolfmoon> That is fine :) thank you
<bluesabre> Xfce's desktop (xfdesktop) code is found at https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/
<wolfmoon> bluesabre: thanks :)
<wolfmoon> Also, I see that Xfce does not store your current background in a temp folder? I moved the picture and my background reverted to blue
<wolfmoon> Upon restart, of course
<xubuntu43o> hey guys
<xubuntu43o> i got a problem with my xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<xubuntu43o> i got the the famous problem with my nvidia drivers, i always get a blackscreen
<wolfmoon> xubuntu43o: I found a lot of awesome tutorials. (did not even look for that) Did you try follow some of them? :)
<danrik> um. does anyone know how to change a color profile in xubuntu?
<glitchd> this is a weird one, i have ubuntu 16.04.1 32 bit with xubuntu-desktop installed on one partition, then i have xubuntu 16.04.1 64 bit one another partition. can the 64 bit install use the same home partition as the 32 bit install?
<glitchd> or would i need an independent partition just for data and share it between the 2 os's that way?
<Rarrikins> glitchd: Yes, but there can be problems running two installs with the same home directory.
<Rarrikins> glitchd: If you update some software on one but not the other, that software might update its settings file format.
<Rarrikins> glitchd: If you then switch to the older version of that software, it might cause trouble with the newer settings file.
<Rarrikins> glitchd: It's usually fairly safe to symlink major directories like ~/Desktop and ~/Documents, though.
<glitchd> Rarrikins, thank you for the info
<glitchd> Rarrikins, looks like im in for a big format and partition change then lol
<glitchd> thx again Rarrikins, adios
<Nazarov> hi
<knome> hello
<Nazarov> How long does it take for an upgrade from 14.04  to 16.04 with the do-release-upgrade method ?
<knome> depends on the internet connection and computer speed
<Nazarov> 93 packages deleted, 550 new installed, 1899 updated
<Nazarov> 2615 MO, 29 minutes to download
<Nazarov> But what about installation itself ? How many time ?
<knome> depends on the computer speed
<Nazarov> :)
<knome> if you are in a rush and your time is tight, don't start the upgrade
<Nazarov> OK i
<Nazarov> thanks
<knome> np
<Nazarov> Jesus bless you
#xubuntu 2016-08-25
<Guest20904> how do I fix this: E:Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) /help
<Guest20904> Can't load package list
<knome> Guest20904, what is that line then?
<Guest20904> knome, I don't know bec I don't know where to find it. pasted command to install skype when it happened
<Guest20904> knome, Telle me where to seek and I'll look it up
<knome> Guest20904, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and see what's on line 56
<Guest20904> knome, Ok
<Guest20904> knome, "deb http://archive.canonical.com/precise partner"
<knome> okay... which xubuntu version are you running?
<Guest20904> knome, 12.04
<knome> xubuntu 12.04 is end-of-life
<Unit193> Also: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<Guest20904> knome, In here it looks like a broken adress??
<Guest20904> knome, so is my laptop :). don't know if It can swallow a newer version
<Unit193> What is it?
<Guest20904> knome, read that there was a "backup list" to replace with when this happened. Not sure of the op though
<knome> Guest20904, Unit193 gave you good advice already
<Guest20904> unit193 knome, Ahh! Adress me makes com easier ;). Now I saw it. I'll test and come back!
<Guest20904> knome unit193 You have to be patient with me :) Now the prob to save the file. I edited in leafpad & can't save it from there
<wolfmoon> Does Xubuntu have merch similar to Ubuntu?
<Rarrikins> wolfmoon: There's some linked from the website at https://xubuntu.org/products/
<Afdla> which part of xubuntu is responsible for configuring the monitors when docking/undocking laptop?
<jarnos_> Why bluetooth device does not work? Phones are visible in pavucontrol, but I can not switch it to make actual sound.
<ollehar> hi
<ollehar> silly bug: when the screensaver activates, one screen turns off
<ollehar> I have to go in settings and activate it again (the screen)
<ollehar> 14.04
<christian_> Hello how do you fix screen tearing in xubuntu? when I enter  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Tear it says there that tear free is Disabled
<tonio> hello
<tonio> hello
<Thinkpadur> hello :)
<Thinkpadur> xubu 16.04.1 after screenlock lost wifi and mouspointer.
<Thinkpadur> gnome-software does not start at all. :)
<Thinkpadur> a new version with new out of new problems.
<Thinkpadur> why things that worked fine in 14.04 are not working now?
<Thinkpadur> or this is part of "some nerd philosophy"?
<hello> hello, i have a problem with wifi
<hello> can anybody help me?
<Thinkpadur> after restart?
<hello> when i put the password ask me again for the password , and again, and again
<hello> and i haven't any conexion
<hello> by wifi
<hello> is a common problem?
<hello> is it*
<hello> i should see the sys.log?
<Thinkpadur> is your router ok?
<hello> yes
<hello> works in my others computers
<hello> http://i.imgur.com/J0W5q7F.png this is the only i get
<hello> i put sudo lshw -C network in terminal but i don't see CLAIMED, UNCLAIMED, ENABLED or DISABLED
<Thinkpadur> and the other computers are with the same xubuntu?
<hello> no
<Thinkpadur> they are with netbsd?
<hello> i don't know
<hello> no
<hello> they are with windows and elementary os
<Thinkpadur> hello: look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/263529/wifi-keeps-prompting-for-password
<POwerless> how do i fix my icons colors? its all bugged. there is a shady behind the leters
<hello> thanks i try to do
<Thinkpadur> POwerless: was it the same in 14.04?
<POwerless> Thinkpadur, look http://imgur.com/a/4pTym
<POwerless> Thinkpadur, i have just installed it so i have no idea
<POwerless> does anyone know how to fix these buggy icons?  http://imgur.com/a/4pTym
<xubuntu23w> hi
#xubuntu 2016-08-26
<Penguin-Panda> Hello!
<pragomer_1> how to set initial windows size & placement for e.g. xfce4-terminal and thunar?
<wolfmoon> Hello. I am getting a strange error. I am always told my system is experiencing a problem when I add a new ppa to my repository. Is that normal?
<r00tobo> wolfmoon, can you put the exact error message ?
<wolfmoon> My pc is off now. I will post once I encounter it again. But basically "System Error", just nothing broke though
<r00tobo> I see...ok...may be apport is installed
<wolfmoon> 1:14 PM <r00tobo> I see...ok...may be apport is installed
<wolfmoon> ^ what?
<r00tobo> apport is a reporter
<wolfmoon> Ah, might be?
<r00tobo> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/disable-error-reporting-ubuntu-1604/
<r00tobo> yes might be
<r00tobo> installed..
<wolfmoon> Okay. That is the error, yeah
<wolfmoon> I will do that then :)
<r00tobo> sure, the same picture?
<wolfmoon> Thank you
<wolfmoon> Yes
<r00tobo> glad that it's the apport XD
<wolfmoon> XD
<r00tobo> wait for your feedback
<POwerless> have you ever used "linfreeze" on xubuntu?
<wolfmoon> r00tobo: It is disabled
<wolfmoon> Thank you
<r00tobo> wolfmoon, did it work?
<wolfmoon> Yeh
<r00tobo> so no more error messages?
<wolfmoon> r00tobo: If there were then it would not have worked. So no, no more error messages :)
<r00tobo> I just thought that it will not work because it might be not apport related issue
<r00tobo> I just want to make sure it's apport related
<wolfmoon> r00tobo: Nope, was a apport related issue :)
<wolfmoon> Not sure why. Would still like to see why adding a ppa in the repo caused it to throw an error
<r00tobo> then, I'm glad that it worked for you
<r00tobo> yea, I'm still wondering why that
<r00tobo> xD
<wolfmoon> r00tobo: I had it when adding the newer wine and then removed it, gone was the error. Added a new ppa and then I got the error. So definitely related to the repo
<wolfmoon> I'll have a loot into it :)
<r00tobo> oh I see...and you may want to add a key signature
<xubuntu31d> hola
<pavlushka> hola
<xubuntu31d> Que version de Kernel Linex usa Xubuntu?
<pavlushka> wolfmoon: why you wanna loot into it?
 * pavlushka crying seeing the Q
<pavlushka> xubuntu31d: run in terminal "uname -a"
<xubuntu31d> No tengo instalado aun Xubuntu en el PC.
<xubuntu31d> Kernel 4.4 ya lo tengo. gracias
<wolfmoon> pavlushka: because it is weird that it is throwing out an error
<rickyh> sudo init 0
<g10ms2> hi everyone! after replacing my motherboard I'm trying to reinstall grub to access Ubuntu but I get the following error :  /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory. Can anyone help me?
<pavlushka> g10ms2: post the command you applied, please
<g10ms2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093607/
<pavlushka> g10ms2: the command is supposed to be "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and you didn't need to chroot, you could just mount the partition and could have ran this command "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/mnt/boot"
<pavlushka> g10ms2: after mounting the partition on /mnt.
<g10ms2> let me try
<g10ms2> oops... new error
<g10ms2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093629/
<pavlushka> g10ms2: is secure boot is enabled in bios?
<g10ms2> no...
<CodFection> guys
<CodFection> xubuntu is stable?
<CodFection> I am deciding between ubuntu , ubuntu mate and xubuntu for my system
<haus120> hi guys, i have a problem with resolution on default monitor. if i go to options into the display settings the option of resolution is only 640x480 but i want 1024x768
<StayaSinic> 1404 - yes.
<knome> CodFection, basically speaking, as much as the other flavors.
<knome> CodFection, they all share the same core system, so it's not an exciting comparison.
<mijk> hey, anyone still running Lucid?
<Pici> I hope not.
<mijk> hah
<mijk> what if your computer is too old for the display drivers to run?
<knome> then it's likely time to consider a replacement
<mijk> never
<xubuntu54d> Upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 and my sound is gone. Saw Dummy Sound after the upgrade reboot, next reboot thats gone too...where do I start to troubleshoot this? >_<
<StayaSinic> add user into media group?
<xubuntu54d> don't see media group, do see an audio group
<xubuntu54d> Welp I see what the issue was the upgrade didn't install everything. Figures...guess I should of poked it some more before asking. Thanks for the help :)
<mozmck> Is there a way to disable the warning that "Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended..."?
<mozmck> This is in Xubuntu 14.04, but we have a custom kernel with PREEMPT-RT patches that must not be replaced.
<quantibility> hey i need help
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> any way to fix this?
<quantibility>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A8-3520M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 900MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.3GiB, 52.4% free ** Disk: Total: 452.9GiB, 68.6% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic **
<quantibility> Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 3h 30m 37s **
<quantibility> anyone?
#xubuntu 2016-08-27
<knifework> Anyone willing to help me attempt to resolve some bluetooth issues?
<glitchd> can someone tell me why it is that, when i create a jpg it has no thumbnail for the icon? it has instead a broken looking gear as the placeholder
<CodFection> xubuntu lubuntu mubuntu ubuntu kubuntu or dubuntu? which one is more stable and fast?
<glitchd> CodFection, well, ive used xubuntu, lubuntu, and ubunutu, but not the other ones you listed. so i can only comment on what ive had experience on.
<glitchd> CodFection, and thus far, xubuntu has been the fastest for me personally.
<glitchd> or ubuntu with the xubunut desktop installed actually\
<glitchd> CodFection, ^^
<CodFection> thanks glitchd
<CodFection> I have tried installing xfce on top of ubuntu and it messed it up
<CodFection> badly
<glitchd> CodFection, maybe it was how you installed it?
<glitchd> CodFection, worked perfectly for me
<CodFection> ubuntu unity right?
<glitchd> CodFection, im using it right now, ubuntu 16.04.1 with xubuntu-desktop
<glitchd> CodFection, lol nonono
<glitchd> CodFection, im not a fan o unity
<glitchd> CodFection, and i stay far from it
<CodFection> oh...
<CodFection> because ubuntu comes with unity
<CodFection> I suppose
<glitchd> indeed it does
<glitchd> but you can install xubuntu-desktop and boot to that instead
<guiverc> i've installed xfce on ubuntu... my normal approach & have no issues.  (also kde, mate....)
<glitchd> the process would be, install ubuntu, boot to desktop, install xubuntu-desktop, logout, select different desktop, boot into xubunut.
<glitchd> *xubuntu
<guiverc> at login .. I select the DEsktop I want to run...   if you want to switch; logout & at login; select different DE
<CodFection> hmm so u have installed xubuntu-desktop instead of xfce
<guiverc> no need to 'reboot'
<glitchd> guiverc, thx for saying everything i just said
<glitchd> lol
<CodFection> ?
<glitchd> CodFection, its basically the same thing
<guiverc> sorry glitchd
<glitchd> guiverc, no problem=)
<glitchd> xubuntu is the xfce version of ubuntu
<glitchd> xubuntu-desktop is the xfce version of ubunut-desktop
<glitchd> but its not unity
<glitchd> there is no xfce version of unity
<glitchd> CodFection, what version are you on right now?
<glitchd> CodFection, ??
<CodFection> 16.04
<glitchd> CodFection, you didnt upgrade to 16.04.1?
<guiverc> ps:  if you've fully updated Codfection, you'll be running 16.04.1
<CodFection> yea sorry
<CodFection> 16.04.1
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> CodFection, its easy to install and give it a try and make your own decision on it
<glitchd> CodFection, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CodFection> thanks a lot glitchd
<CodFection> will try it
<CodFection> so no bugs or glitches right?
<glitchd> nah not really
<glitchd> its my go-to desktop for every install
<CodFection> nice
<glitchd> CodFection, btw, what are the specs of you machine?
<glitchd> jw
<CodFection> i5 laptop
<glitchd> same here
<CodFection> 16 gb ram
<glitchd> whoa itll run really well on you machine
<CodFection> u think I need i7 laptop or i5 is neough?
<glitchd> i hope youre using 64 bit
<glitchd> i5 is just fine
<glitchd> i have an i5 and it runs great
<glitchd> hp probook i5 8 gb ram
<CodFection> yea
<CodFection> nice
<CodFection> I also have hp
<glitchd> just make sure u install 64 bit
<CodFection> :P
<glitchd> which model hp do u have?
<CodFection> hp elitebook 8470p
<CodFection> quite old\
<glitchd> no matter
<glitchd> elitebook are good anyways
<glitchd> i got mine a couple of years ago
<CodFection> yea
<CodFection> but yours is probook
<glitchd> eh..
<CodFection> probook is better right?
<glitchd> i honestly have no idea between the models
<CodFection> I have bought lenovo y700 before few months
<CodFection> had a lot of issues
<CodFection> sold it and got this one
<CodFection> even thou it had better specs than this one.. I prefer elitebook
<CodFection> maybe build quality is superior
<glitchd> yea i think hp defiantly out-ranks lenovo
<glitchd> quality wise anyways
<glitchd> i think hp is a quality brand whereas lenovo is more the economy type brand
<CodFection> macbooks are the best
<CodFection> thou
<CodFection> only if I could afford one
<CodFection> lol
<glitchd> im not a mac fan either lol
<glitchd> never liked macs
<CodFection> hmm
<CodFection> true
<CodFection> have u tried them?
<CodFection> :)
<glitchd> indeed i have, and still jus not a fan
<CodFection> hmm
<CodFection> because it supports more apps
<CodFection> than linux
<CodFection> and it has same capabilities as linux
<CodFection> (bash shell)
<glitchd> yea but so does windows, but i dont use that either
<CodFection> but mac os is unix certified
<glitchd> and...?
<guiverc> unix is a trademark; meaning appl have paid $s to use the name, nothing more......   gnu/linux is the now more common standard than the unix of the 70s & 80s.
<guiverc> glitchd:  your question.  no answer sorry... i tried creating image (from tty; gimp) and every time a jpeg was created in my $HOME directory... it had a correct thumbnail  (using thunar as file manager).... my ubuntu 16.04.1 has other DEs loaded; so its not a standard xubuntu.
<glitchd> guiverc, no problem, i guess ill just have to deal with it. although i noticed it only happens when creating jpg files through gimp. other image software display thumbnails on the icons corretly
<glitchd> correctly*
<guiverc> my attempt in gimp was just a 'save using different name/format' ... so not a "creation" at all... this could make my use completely different.... i'm graphically hopeless.
<glitchd> guiverc, wow.
<glitchd> guiverc, i just created another jpg and exported it to my home folder and the thumbnail showed correctly
<glitchd> guiverc, so apparently it only has a problem showing thumbnails on files save to the desktop
<guiverc> trying again:  I did note in advanced settings (export; it has "save thumbnail" as an option!
<glitchd> same here
<guiverc> with this option changed; it showed in my thunar as a "picture" & not thumbnail; ie. generic icon
<glitchd> with save thumbnail option enabled or disabled?
<guiverc> maybe thumbnail database is prevented in the desktop folder.... by a rule... but pure guess
<glitchd> i believe this problem is gimp specific since i can create a jpg with another program and the thumbnail shows fine on the desktop
<guiverc> i tried one of each...(drawing lines over pic)... both saved to $HOME, but one had generic icon, one had thumbnail.. would have to try again to know which was which.
<glitchd> so its something with the way that gimp is creating these files
<glitchd> CodFection, are you using xubuntu-desktop yet?
<guiverc> just then with TICK on create thumbnail; thunar has full thumbnail; not generic icon.... saved to $HOME
<guiverc> s:/saved/exported/
<guiverc> nope... that time NO TICK & I still got a thumbnail... in fact now all pics have thumbnail.. but I may have forgotten to make change to pic
<glitchd> guiverc, im not even gonna worry about it, ill solve this another time
<glitchd> guiverc, thx for the help tho.
<guiverc> most welcome;... sorry about slow typing/distraction thus repeatition before... my bad!
<glitchd> guiverc, no problem=)
<glitchd> adios
<xubuntu28w> forgot password
<Guest2252> Estou usando o Xubuntu 16.04.1, depois de uma atualização não sei por qual motivo no painel o icone do bluetooth duplicou e o da bateria ficou estranho, os icones, alguém poderia me explicar? Segue a imagem http://imgur.com/a/RH2mB
<Guest2252> Estou usando o Xubuntu 16.04.1, depois de uma atualização não sei por qual motivo no painel o icone do bluetooth duplicou e o da bateria ficou estranho, os icones, alguém poderia me explicar? Segue a imagem http://imgur.com/a/RH2mB
<knome> !pt | Guest2252
<ubottu> Guest2252: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CodFection> *hi*
<CodFection> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<CodFection> !topic | ubottu
<ubottu> CodFection: please see above
<knome> CodFection, hmm?
<CodFection> is ubottu a bot? knome
<knome> yes.
<CodFection> ahan, ok
<knome> u..bot..tu
#xubuntu 2016-08-28
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> any way to fix this?
<quantibility> porfavor
<quantibility> hello? ive been in the freaking room days now and no one out of 116 people is paying any mine.
<quantibility> except when people make comments about the bots.. now please can someone come up with a answer to this question
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> my screen keeps staying blank when i restart the computer, it takes 3 or 5 times before it comes back up.
<quantibility> this is supposed to be about xubuntu help.. why isn't anyone helping
<quantibility> ??
<sinewav> quantibility: what version of xubuntu and what kind of computer?
<quantibility>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A8-3520M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 900MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.3GiB, 46.5% free ** Disk: Total: 452.9GiB, 68.6% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic **
<quantibility> Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1d 6h 25m 20s **
<quantibility> thank you sinewav
<quantibility> i believe that it has something to do with dual screen but it happens when i turn it off too
<quantibility> but as soon as i upgraded it went to crap
<sinewav> Is this a laptop or desktop?
<quantibility> laptop
<sinewav> ah ok. Is the vga cable plugged in when you boot up?
<quantibility> hdmi and sometimes
<quantibility> i was wondering if the MINT fix would work on Xubuntu
<quantibility> but i want some advice from someone before i do that
<sinewav> Disclaimer: I am not a developer. I had a similar problem with xubuntu. If I started my computer with the external monitor plugged in I would often get a blank screen. I can't say for sure, but I think it might be related to xubuntu only. I have since switched to MATE and I have not had this problem.
<sinewav> So unfortunately I don't know if it is XFCE that is the problem.
<sinewav> I am not having the problem with MATE.
<sinewav> To me that says it might be related to the desktop environment rather than Ubuntu.
<sinewav> On Xubuntu, it would always boot fine when the external monitor cable was unplugged. Also, sometimes the screen would come on if I pressed the laptop's function key to switch LCD/VGA modes.
<quantibility> the developers don't pay much mind to things.. or they don't test it enough cause now whenever i open a zip file my indicators go screwy and need to be shut down cause it will keep popping up.. don't understand why zipping and unzipping files causes that issue but it does
<sinewav> There are big time bugs in XFCE and Thunar, which is why I am using MATE. I Love Xubuntu, but there are currently too many little annoyances with it.
<sinewav> Still, I hope to return to using it one day, which is why I lurk in this channel -- to hear good news.
<quantibility> well one is the indicators don't stay to the side anymore they keep hugging the menu icon.. but move over when ever i open something but always hugging left... it happened the moment i started adding and removing stuff.. they needs a better programmer
<sinewav> One of the problems with these types of problems, especially the one you are having, is because it's not always clear if the bug is in Ubuntu or XFCE. Those are two separate development teams.
<sinewav> Sometimes you report a but to Ubuntu and they say "not our problem, try reporting to XFCE"
<sinewav> And vice verse.
<quantibility> ugh
<quantibility> "not our problem" is a punkass way to get out of it
<morf> not our problem ;)
<sinewav> I will say this, my boss at work has Xubuntu on a dual monitor setup with his desktop tower and it works flawlessly, so again, it could be related to laptops!
<quantibility> probably
<morf> i have tested all major UIs for linux
<sinewav> In that case it would be Ubuntu, but then again, they might pass the buck upstream to Debian...
<morf> returned hapily to xfce :P
<sinewav> XFCE rocks, it's my fav. I just need it to be a wee bit more stable...
<morf> dunno what do you mean, i'm using it for years without any major issues
<quantibility> here's a way to fix the stupid "problem" that is not either one's. Try not combining teams to help make a ONE OS.. grow some nuts people and get it all together so no one can say "its not our problem"
<sinewav> morf: yeah, it works great in most environments, I just happen to have a problematic one.
<quantibility> poor practices by all.
<sinewav> quantibility: That's how open source works. You can always go MS or Mac!
<quantibility> yeah i know how open source works.. its just that people who try to help develop don't put enough effort in it and shouldn't bother trying. Bugs can be found if the person goes beyond getting that one thing to work and testing the entire system.. and if someone comes with an issue that person doing it should be on top of the shit.. but ya know the human race is lazy.
<sinewav> The type of bug you have might be hardware specific, which is much harder to fix because you need that hardware in your development chain. That's all I'm sayin.
<sinewav> I do my best to donate to ubuntu/xfce/etc when I can so it helps developers out. As someone who has worked on an open source project it really is a labor of love and an overwhelming amount of work.
<quantibility> perhaps. i wish i could connect a test board to this computer and catch all the calls the graphics card calls
<quantibility> i believe you
<Guest29279> ok... I never get on stuff like this but I have never had this problem before. I just installed Xubuntu on VMware and everything is working fine ran a basic update and now my passwords do not work... Tryed reinstalling again same thing.
<quantibility> ??
<quantibility> Guest
<quantibility> have you tried.. nothing for a password?
<Guest29279> no.. let me try
<Guest29279> does not work
<quantibility> but you original passwords do not work?
<Guest29279> yes
<quantibility> interesting
<quantibility> you are stuck at the sign in screen right?
<Guest29279> but its just after a update
<quantibility> yeah i know i read that
<Guest29279> it works fine till then
<quantibility> we are talking about the password to sign in after boot up right?
<sinewav> did you make a snapshot right before updating?
<Guest29279> yes I am stuck in the sign in screen now
<quantibility> wow
<quantibility> ive never had that problem either
<quantibility> thats a first for me
<Guest29279> me too
<quantibility> do you know how to sign in as an admin?
<Guest29279> as root?
<quantibility> yes
<Guest29279> yes
<quantibility> try that.. unless you set a password for it
<Guest29279> ok
<quantibility> cause if you get in as root you can change the password
<quantibility> for your account
<Guest29279> nope still not working
<quantibility> you sure you caps locks are not on?
<quantibility> you cap lock is not on?
<Guest29279> nope
<quantibility> dude, like im surprised
<quantibility> try.. admin as a password
<quantibility> "admin"
<Guest29279> ok.. hold on
<Guest29279> still not working
<quantibility> fu*k
<quantibility> now im getting irritated
<quantibility> lol
<Guest29279> its fine if I don't install the last security update
<quantibility> ugh
<quantibility> i got one last hope for you if it works
<sinewav> What's that key you press to boot to a command propmt?
<sinewav> wait, I guess that wouldn't work either if you can't login as root. Might not even have a root password.
<quantibility> try restarting and using the previous version at grub screen.. if the password doesn't work then i don't know what the issue is
<Guest29279> well just thought I would say something about it because it seems to have something to do with the update.... Thanks
<quantibility> what update?
<quantibility> the latest?
<quantibility> cause i see it
<quantibility> just haven't updated
<quantibility> wondering if i should avoid
<quantibility> lol
<Guest29279> well... I would test it first in vmware.
<Guest29279> or vbox
<quantibility> hmmm
<Guest29279> I just like to run the security updates
<Guest29279> but I guess I will pass
<Guest29279> I can still get in as guest
<quantibility> then try loging in through terminal
<quantibility> if not go straight to admin to erase and make a new password
<Guest29279> ok... I got in
<quantibility> awesome
<quantibility> wtf was the problem
<quantibility> wasn't accepting the password
<quantibility> ??
<Guest29279> I guess
<quantibility> thats some horse sh*t
<Guest29279> I tryed it on two different install and had the same problem, right after the update...
<quantibility> jeeze
<quantibility> someone messed up
<quantibility> but you can get in now right?
<Guest29279> but it seems to be working with the update now
<Guest29279> maybe it was a VMware problem
<quantibility> or
<Guest29279> anyways thanks for your help
<quantibility> you probably needed a space before the password
<quantibility> your welcome
<confusedbynature> anyone around?
<knome> no, we're all hiding
<knome> oops, i blew our cover.
<knome> or in other words, why don't you ask the real question and find out?
<imthenachoman> hey guys, what version of xfce is with xubuntu 16.04?
<pleia2> imthenachoman: searching on packages.ubuntu.com I'm told 4.12.2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfce4
<knome> 4.12 indeed
<imthenachoman> thanks guys
<imthenachoman> didn't know 16.04 is called xenial
<imthenachoman> i hate tehse names
<imthenachoman> why can't they just use 16.04
<imthenachoman> bleh
<imthenachoman> anyway, thanks. bye all
<green1> can i use unity tweak tool in xubuntu?
<green1> someone pls help me, can i use unity tweak tool in xubuntu?
<xubuntu12d> Does anyone know why 16.04 does not display panel and desktop? I get a panel for login on my A10-6800 based system, but only the wallpaper for a desktop.
<xubuntu12d> I've downgraded, done a clean install, and still have no icons or panel (systray).
<Rarrikins> xubuntu12d: There are a few different problems people have found https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=xubuntu+16.04+desktop+icons+missing
<xubuntu19d> So, I went through the links and had done most of them already. Apparently, this problem is not caused by any of those problems.
<xubuntu19d> It has not helped in getting my panel and icons back. I have removed the splash screen as well. Now I will attempt to check more logs.
<IvanDSM> Hey everyone, I'm using 14.04.2 and am using the 4.2.0-42-lowlatency kernel from the repositories. I want to know if it is vunerable to the Off-path TCP Exploit.
#xubuntu 2017-08-21
<asg_> hi
<xubuntu62i> exit
#xubuntu 2017-08-22
<xubuntu34i> i found a case of linux failing to exicute a command
<xubuntu34i> will post link to screen capture of upoloaded picture o
<xubuntu34i> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fphoto.php%3Ffbid%3D10104226764751521%26set%3Da.10100205655806081.2501145.17028227%26type%3D3&width=500" width="500" height="285" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true"></iframe>
<xubuntu34i> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10104226764751521&set=a.10100205655806081.2501145.17028227&type=3&theater
<xubuntu34i> i fixed it
<xubuntu34i> nvm
<xubuntu34i> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10104226790814291&set=a.10100205655806081.2501145.17028227&type=3&theater
#xubuntu 2017-08-23
<geniek> How to format USB in Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> open gparted
<geniek> i dont have GParted app
<diogenes_> install it
<geniek> i cant install it now
<geniek> Updates is installing
<diogenes_> later then
<geniek> How to login to freenode? (Create account)
<Unit193> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<geniek> WOW! I created my own server :) #GeniekServer
<diogenes_> I think I know you
<geniek> diogenes_, My server is now registered
<Unit193> That's a channel, not a server.  Not really of any concern for this channel either.
<geniek> Unit193, You're right. This is a channel
<geniek> pls join
<Unit193> No, and please don't advertise.
<geniek> Unit193, Okay.
<Unit193> Thanks.
<geniek> Unit193, !register not work, /msg NickServ register <password> <E-Mail> works.
<Unit193> That's a factoid to give you a link with instructions.
<geniek> LOL
<geniek> How to format USB without GParted?
<geniek> Best channel support in the world (I hate this support)
<geniek> iPhone 5C in 2017 is the good idea?
<geniek> !exit
<geniek> !kick pavlushka
<bazhang> geniek, whats the problem
<bazhang> this is xubuntu support only not chatter
<geniek> !ban works?
<ubottu> geniek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> no
<geniek> :(
<bazhang> geniek, do you have am actual xubuntu support issue
<geniek> !ban bazhang
<bazhang> geniek, stop that
<geniek> NOT WORK :(
<bazhang> take the chatter elsewhere
<geniek> jofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjh
<geniek> nfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhj
<geniek> vfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfb
<geniek> ljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljbvhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvnjofbnlhhvfbljhfjnfhjhnfjhhcbvljb
<geniek> vhfbfrvuhjvfjhuvnhvn                I NOW BANNED?
<geniek> LOL! NO!
<bazhang> please take the chatter somewhere else
<genieq2> LOL
<genieq2> IT WORK!
<pavlushka> oh snapz, there was a seizure attack to some user
<xubuntu75d> Hi there
<xubuntu75d> Can someone help me please im having troubles with the resolution, im installing xubuntu on my old parents computer desktop but the resolution is stuck on 640x420 cant put more
<diogenes_> xubuntu75d, run in terminal: xrandr
<diogenes_> and tell me what's the highest resolution you see there
<xubuntu75d> it gives me an erro
<xubuntu75d> failed gamma size
<diogenes_> is it a fresh install?
<xubuntu75d> but if i install the xubuntu 14 it gives me lots of resolutions, yes it is a fresh install
<diogenes_> what version on xubuntu you have installed now?
<xubuntu75d> 16.04.3
<diogenes_> do you still have the installation media? (usb/dvd)
<xubuntu75d> yes
<diogenes_> try to boot the installation media in live session and see if you get the correct resolution
<xubuntu75d> only on all recent distros this happens
<xubuntu75d> ive done somuch searching and i cant find a solution to my problem
<xubuntu75d> its stuck on 640x420 resolution
<diogenes_> why don't you wanna use 14?
<xubuntu75d> because i wanna stay updated
<diogenes_> newest versions don't support older hardware
<xubuntu75d> there most bee a way
<diogenes_> try in terminal: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<diogenes_> and see what you get
<xubuntu75d> it just appears  intel- microcode
<diogenes_> install it by: sudo apt install intel-microcod
<xubuntu75d> will that solve the problem?
<diogenes_> not sure, but worth trying
<xubuntu75d> done
<xubuntu75d> going to reboot it
<diogenes_> reboot
<xubuntu75d> w8 for it to start
<xubuntu75d> dint work
<xubuntu75d> aff
<xubuntu75d> im going to install the 14
<xubuntu75d> this is driving me ccrazy
<xubuntu75d> thanks anyway man
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> 14 is cool anyways
<liviuc> join ##test
<xubuntu34i> I keep having issues typing. everytime i try to type a new post into facebook the box automatically disappears and for some reason my cursor keeps jumping around the screen and messing up what i'm trying to type. any ideas?
<xubuntu34i> i'm going to go for a drive. so if anyone is there to help, please pm me
<xubuntu34i> it only happens when i'm trying to make a new post. not when i'm commenting or talking to friends. but for some reason when i'm using the messenger part it keeps erasing what i type if i get over somewhere around 20 words in the window
#xubuntu 2017-08-24
<aveemashfaq> hello. i am trying xubuntu daily build. tap to click is not working for me. should i report a bug on launchpad or are there a few steps before it
<aveemashfaq> for elantech touchpad
<senpos> hello
<senpos> I've heard that Ubuntu 17.04 now creates swap file and does not require swap partition. Does this apply to Xubuntu 16.04?
<flocculant> senpos: no it doesn't - also if when you install there is an existing swap partition that will get used instead of a swap file being created
<senpos> flocculant: thanks for answer
<senpos> Another thing i'd like to know: is it possible to install xfce4-xbk-plugin with ability to set "System" font? I've seen this on my friend's laptop with Arch
<unamed> hello
<unamed> essi kanena mesa
<vimart> Hi mates
<diogenes_> hi
<vimart> I try to find a way to enable mouse in vim - xfce terminal. I do need to cut sometimes a lot of line of text and holding BACKSPACE for a few minutes is not so cool :-)
<vimart> Hi diogenes_
<diogenes_> vimart, to delete a whole line in vim you double press d
<vimart> diogenes_: thats fine but what about higlighting text to copy etc.
<vimart> Long time ago (over 15years) I had configured terminal and was able to operate on vim with mouse.
<diogenes_> vimart, to highlight and copy you press down v and right arrow
<diogenes_> and besides, it's not a xubuntu question, you should have read vim manuals
<diogenes_> run in terminal: man vim
<vimart> egh, nah why bother with reading when you can ask ;-)
<vimart> Thanks for advice however you did not understand the question.
<vimart> Diogenes I want to use mouse not a keyboard
<vimart> BTW its very related with Xubuntu because it's relevant with xfce Terminal in Xubuntu GNU/Linux
<knome> vimart, it's really a vim question though
<knome> vimart, with your rationale, xubuntu users could ask for legal advice because they are lawyers and run xubuntu...
<vimart> Knome: IMHO you don't know the answer that why you say so
<vimart> It'd be rather fine if you said: sorry pal, we don't know etc
<knome> maybe you could find out if there was a vim channel or sth?
<knome> xfce terminal should handle mouse input as much as terminal emulator usually do
<vimart> If somebody asked you about any other software problem that you know the answer, sollution you'd give the advice without blinking and saying to go to another channel
<knome> why waste your time arguing? :)
<knome> i'm trying to be helpful, but you also need to remember everybody on this channel is a volunteer
<vimart> knome: it's not arguing, its chatting. I don't know how long your on IRC but simply you can ignore it if you do not wish a part.
<vimart> knome: cool mate I'm not excpecting you to know everything :-)
<knome> i've been on IRC for 17 years and i'm a channel operator for this channel, so please stop arguing... :P
<vimart> wow mate, you must be the king in your suburb. 17-years on IRC and operator for this channel :-)
<vimart> BTW let me say it: when XUBUNTU was relased?
<diogenes_> vimart, I think that command line text editors is not for a person who doesn't want to learn and looks for ready-made answers only, I think you should be using something like: gksu leafpad
<vimart> Mate Im using linux since early 90's
<knome> vimart, please see my PM
<knome> and for the non-support question chatter, please use #xubuntu-offtopic
<diogenes_> vimart, but you look like a noob
<vimart> It's not about using the command lines :-)
<knome> diogenes_, please do not put fire into flames
<vimart> I've got just problem with not working mouse in terminal
<vimart> mostly need the mouse in VIM
<vimart> the command line I knowe very well
<diogenes_> knome, I'm not tolerating people who don't tplerate others
<diogenes_> goodbye to all
<vimart> Anyway, found a problem. Hell knows why I've disabled the mouse
<vimart> bye diogenes_ Have a nice day ;-)
<vimart> see ya pals
<dannyman> Hello. What is the preferred mechanism for bug reports?
<dannyman> I switched to xubuntu yesterday and I'm digging it, but I have two bugs.
<krytarik> !bugs | dannyman
<ubottu> dannyman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dannyman> Thanks!
<kikiki> hi, is there a german channel for xubuntu?
<krytarik> !de | kikiki
<ubottu> kikiki: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kikiki> thx
<kikiki> so what windows compatible app should I run to create a live usb of a linux distro?
<elky> kikiki: unetbootin should be sufficient. there are probably others that are more preferred but i've lost track
<kikiki> good,
<Unit193> I always thought LiveLinuxUSB creator was very good at what it did.
<Unit193> (https://www.linuxliveusb.com/)
<kikiki> I am now on a library and have a notebook, empty, and no working live usb. every computer I can use requires admin privileges to install unetbooting or rufus. Is there any way of making a live usb without requiring admin privileges?
<elky> kikiki: https://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/unetbootin-portable perhaps? not used it so can't say for sure
<kikiki> heart beating faster now...
<kikiki> crap, unetbooting alse requires admin privileges on public computers...
<vimart> Hi
<xubuntu51w> hi everyone
#xubuntu 2017-08-25
<geniek> pls
<geniek> WOW
<geniek> I can send!
<geniek> Thanks!
<xubuntu79i> Hi, I see tearing during video playback. Can anyone help me fix this
<geniek> !kick geniek
<geniek> XD
<well_laid_lawn> !bot | geniek
<ubottu> geniek: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<geniek> well_laid_lawn and ubottu, LOL
<xubuntu31i> hola
<xubuntu31i> english or spanish?
<lolo_> hi
<lolo_> i need to download a xubuntu copy, but not as a torrent
<lolo_> i require admin privileges to do that
<genii> Browse cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<lolo_> ok... im now at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/17.04/release/ which one do I need for 64 bits?
<lolo_> amd64, correct?
<genii> Yep
<lolo_> thanks genii
<genii> Glad to assist :)
<aqaq> any Idea why I can only download 70% of this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/17.04/release/
<Andrio> 70% of the directory listing?
<aqaq> no, 70% of the contents of, say, the 63 bidts version
<aqaq> ok, it is an admin measure
<aqaq> solved
<genii> You could use wget with noclobber and continue switches
<aqaq> how many of you have at least 2 computers, one as a security measure?
<aqaq> genii: college computer, so no
<genii> Ah, that sucks
<aqaq> indeed
<aqaq> i wanted to install qubes on my laptop, but uefi is not compatible...
<noice> hi
<noice> what up?
#xubuntu 2017-08-26
<HelloThere> hello
<HelloThere> Someone know how to install powerline fonts?
<xubuntu82i> j
<xubuntu82i> HELLO?
<xubuntu58i> Hello. Is there a way to use netflix on xubuntu?
<Aadolf> Greetings. I am in need of assistance. Finally managed to install Xubuntu desktop (17.04, I believe (via minimal CD)) after many hardships, but the bugger won't give me a GUI and I have no idea how to start it.
<Aadolf> Startx works on my silly Debian, but this is something else. Everything I try makes it spit ‘not installed’ to my face.
<sinewav> Aadolf: you are running Ubuntu? Have you tried running "sudo tasksel" from the command line? You can check the Xubuntu / XFCE options and it will install all the packages required. This might solve the problem.
<Aadolf> I did select Xubuntu desktop from the package selection, but the tutorial doesn't tell you anything else. Cheers, let me try it.
<shree> i want to install VLC in #xubuntu but there was some dependencies error in  apt installation...
<shree> can anyone help me...?
<krytarik> shree: You didn't share the error message yet.
<shree> vlc : Depends: libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<shree>                 libgles1
<shree>        Depends: libgles2-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<shree>                 libgles2
<Aadolf> Shree, just a friendly reminder: Not everyone knows how to be of use regarding problem X, nor does everyone stalk the chat 24⁄7.
<Aadolf> Just give it time, and someone'll surely help you find all the answers you'll ever need.
<shree> ok
<Aadolf> 15 % of packages installed.
<Aadolf> Guess I'll need a lot more beer...
<Aadolf> Oh, bollocks. Sinewav left already.
<Aadolf> My Xubuntu just finished re-installing everything it should've installed during the initial installation, and now it works.
<Aadolf> If you guys see Sinewav log on later, thank them for me.
<Aadolf> Now all that's left for me to do is try to recall how to make a keyboard shortcut to open Terminal, and I'll be set.
<Aadolf> Cheers, all of you who even thought of helping me. Cheers, everyone else. Toodles, for all eternity, until I break something again!
<Aadolf> And be sure to drink beer.
<EL-DIABLO> Hello all
<David-A> is there a way to tell policykit or pkexec in a config file: "don't mind this env.var, pass it along please" ?
<David-A> or to have policykit or pkexec to load /root/.profile where i've set the vars?
<David-A> is 'bump' allowed in this channel?
<well_laid_lawn> !bump
<well_laid_lawn> seems so but I'd be careful
<David-A> ok, then
<David-A> bump
<well_laid_lawn> just by commenting you bumped...
<windblow> apport-gtk consumes 50-100% CPU load whenever a program crash, is this normal behaviour?
<windblow> using xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<David-A> pump didn't repeat my question from an hour and a half ago. if someone has joined since.
<David-A> am i allowed to repeat myself in this channel?
<well_laid_lawn> windblow:  programs crashing isn't normal...
<windblow> i would report a bug on said program but it isnt consistent enough to be worth a bug report
<windblow> (inkscape)
<well_laid_lawn> start it from a terminal so you can see an errors
<David-A> windblow: i suppose it would use a lot of cpu for a relatively short time, making and analyzing a core dump.
<windblow> it isnt further detailed than this, i tried to reproduce it using the same steps but that simply does not happen http://paste.ubuntu.com/25401498/
<windblow> its random
<well_laid_lawn> sits it's random and no one else is having the same issue I would think your system memory is starting to fail
<xubuntu13i> Hi every one
<David-A> hi!
<xubuntu13i> what's the biggest difference of ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Unit193> Xfce rather than Unity.
<David-A> xubuntu13i: do you know that ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu etc have different Desktop Environments?
<xubuntu13i> i choose xubuntu because it is more fast (or light) ?
<xubuntu13i> my pc is not too fast x
<xubuntu13i> xD
<David-A> xubuntu13i: many chose Xfce not only because it is light. it is also very configurable with a balanced set of tools and features.
<David-A> xubuntu13i: even lighter is lubuntu, but you may also want to try Ubuntu Mate that should be lighter than ordinary ubuntu, probably about the same as xubuntu.
<xubuntu13i> I did some research and I like xubuntu more
<xubuntu13i> substantially
<xubuntu13i> Thanks David!!
<xubuntu13i> xubuntui13
#xubuntu 2017-08-27
<Noob> Hello, is the xubuntu download like a LiveUSB version? I can run it directly wihtout installing it, right?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Noob> and if I have space on my USB, how do I run it so it saves stuff to the USB? I should get something at least 8 GB right?
<krytarik> Noob: 1.) You can try 'mkusb' as outlined here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/397481/how-to-make-a-persistent-live-ubuntu-usb-with-more-than-4gb  2.) 8 GB is probably excessive.
<Noob> alright! thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<joegiampaoli> If I have both physical ethernet connected and wifi enabled does ethernet have a higher priority over the wifi connection?
<joegiampaoli> I ask so I don't have to enable and disable the wifi everytime I hardwire the connection...
<dingdingwikki> hello
<dingdingwikki> So I just installed xubuntu 16.04 on an older box that had been running kubuntu 12.04 (totally fresh install, not an upgrade)
<dingdingwikki> I'm trying to get basic setup working. Figured out how to get a 4x2 grid of workspaces (which was not as trivial as I think it ought to have been), and am now trying to get keyboard navigation around the workspaces working.
<dingdingwikki> Traditionally I use Ctrl-Alt plus the arrow keys, which appears to be the xubuntu (or xfce? not really sure what is dominating here) defaults.
<dingdingwikki> The problem is that something seems to be grabbing the left Alt key (and only the left one, the right one works fine)
<dingdingwikki> Any press of the left Alt key (even just by itself, before it modifies anything) instead brings up some GUI volume control near the upper right of the screen, and lowers the volume one notch.
<dingdingwikki> various things aren't even seeing the left Alt key at all
<dingdingwikki> e.g. in emacs, if I try describe-key, the keypress for the left Alt key isn't even seen
<dingdingwikki> xev *does* show a KeyPress event for it, but interestingly does *not* show a corresponding KeyRelease event
<dingdingwikki> other things involving the left Alt key don't work, it's not just workspace navigation. e.g. Alt-Tab works with the right Alt key, but not the left.
<dingdingwikki> I can't figure out what the volume control is. ps output doesn't show any new processes running when it appears, so it must be coming from some existing process.
<dingdingwikki> The left Alt key was working fine before (with kubuntu 12.04), so I doubt it's some kind of hardware keyboard issue of it sending a wrong signal.
<dingdingwikki> And yesterday I had it plugged into a kubuntu 16.04 laptop and it was working fine then too.
<oeno> hi there
<esperio> hello
<esperio> I've found that my file-roller has no CSD on Xubuntu 16.04. Can somebody help to get it work?
<dingdingwikki> Huh, not a lot of conversation here...
<dingdingwikki> Anyway, following up on my question about the left Alt key being captured from yesterday.
<dingdingwikki> That was set to Alt, but I changed it to None. It didn't help.
<dingdingwikki> Also, `showkey -a` doesn't even detect the left Alt key bring pressed (but it does for the right Alt key)
<dingdingwikki> Oh, I see a line didn't get sent. When I said "that was set to Alt", I was referring to:
<dingdingwikki> "Key used to grab and move windows" from Window Manager Tweaks -> Accessibility
<well_laid_lawn> tried   xev   in a terminal to see if the key is recognised ?
<dingdingwikki> I posted that yesterday
<dingdingwikki> [00:17] <dingdingwikki> The problem is that something seems to be grabbing the left Alt key (and only the left one, the right one works fine) [00:18] <dingdingwikki> Any press of the left Alt key (even just by itself, before it modifies anything) instead brings up some GUI volume control near the upper right of the screen, and lowers the volume one notch. [00:18] <dingdingwikki> various things aren't even seeing the left Alt
<dingdingwikki> [00:19] <dingdingwikki> e.g. in emacs, if I try describe-key, the keypress for the left Alt key isn't even seen [00:20] <dingdingwikki> xev *does* show a KeyPress event for it, but interestingly does *not* show a corresponding KeyRelease event [00:20] <dingdingwikki> other things involving the left Alt key don't work, it's not just workspace navigation. e.g. Alt-Tab works with the right Alt key, but not the left. [00:21] <di
<dingdingwikki> [00:21] <dingdingwikki> I can't figure out what the volume control is. ps output doesn't show any new processes running when it appears, so it must be coming from some existing process. [00:22] <dingdingwikki> The left Alt key was working fine before (with kubuntu 12.04), so I doubt it's some kind of hardware keyboard issue of it sending a wrong signal. [00:22] <dingdingwikki> And yesterday I had it plugged into a kubuntu 16
<dingdingwikki> to clarify, the right Alt key shows both KeyPress and KeyRelease in xev, but the left Alt key only shows KeyPress
<dingdingwikki> this is after a fresh install of xubuntu 16.04
#xubuntu 2018-08-21
<wblackstone> hi
<wblackstone> upgrade  brkke things
<wblackstone> kyyboard nnjut
<wblackstone> input
<wblackstone> led stopped wifi
<wblackstone> kb broke
<wblackstone> can u fix?
<wblackstone> sound works sometimes
<wblackstone> works now
<wblackstone> fix kb
<wblackstone> no see eelect input setng
<wblackstone> ne vis per jur
<wblackstone> en pec kb
<wblackstone> sit fil um
<wblackstone> bono
<wblackstone> eclesia dei
<wblackstone> pro tu
<wblackstone> vive espiritu!
<knome> please stop.
<wblackstone> torbus infiiitum preces loeem ipsum
<wblackstone> tori
<knome> wblackstone, have you finished?
<wblackstone> knome fix kb
<wblackstone> updaee broke kb
<knome> wblackstone, that is not even a question, and you're not giving any details either; how is your keyboard "broken"?
<knome> which upgrade?
<wblackstone> bionic
<knome> from what release did you upgrade from?
<wblackstone> frmm 16 -> bioiic
<knome> ok, and how is your keyboard broken?
<wblackstone> no input
<knome> usb? bluetooth?
<wblackstone> no showing
<wblackstone> ps2 buss?
<wblackstone> hp mini
<knome> laptop?
<wblackstone> netbook
<knome> ok, which hp mini?
<wblackstone> mine
<knome> very funny.
<knome> maybe stop the trolling and be able to get help?
<wblackstone> the moeel num is hostname
<knome> i do not have your hostname, and haven't got telepathic skills
<wblackstone> xubuntu-HP-Mini-110-1000
<knome> have you plugged in an external keyboard - does that work?
<wblackstone> yu  need a eeaarc advisor clone
<knome> i thought it was you who needed support, but i guess i was mistaken...
<mous> knome: obvious low grade troll
<wblackstone> dees xubnntu dffault to evdev?
<wblackstone> smmple haee an inutt eelect eetting
<knome> wblackstone, ok, since you're not even responding to me; good luck.
<wblackstone> knome an input selector needed
<wblackstone> mabee g baack oo uunntu 10 hhen
<wblackstone> this is absurd
<wblackstone> can ouu build a custom iso?
<pmjdebruijn> live-build can do that
<pmjdebruijn> but it's not super easy to use
<wblackstone> you have model
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<mous> pmjdebruijn: he's trolling :(
<wblackstone> no no playboy
<wblackstone> step back
<wblackstone> no gretchy green in it for yuu stop crowding
<wblackstone> this be my support tckt
<wblackstone> fix kb
<wblackstone> knome how fix
<wblackstone> yuu can be a hero
<wblackstone> something needbbe done wthh internet oointnngat freenode
<wblackstone> it all points here
<wblackstone> be great
<wblackstone> bono, vive espiritu!
<xubuntu76d_> Hello. I had some troubles some time ago after installing CUDA: black screen appeared and I cannot login. I solved the problem running some commands suggested here. I was able of work, but always, when entering the system I got this message: Ubuntu 18.04 has experienced an internal erros. It is about Xorg assert failure. Nvidia is mentioned in the details of the report to be sent with the error. Unfortunately there is no way to
<xubuntu76d_> I have other problem that might have the same cause: I cannot use apt install to install packages. I got this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is to be installed
<xubuntu76d_> For example, when trying to install 'htop': sudo apt install htop  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is to be installed  tikzit : Depends: gnustep-base-runtime (>=
<xubuntu76d_> Running 'apt --fix-broken install.. doesn't help
<xubuntu76d_> Any suggestion to analyse the problem?
<knome> xubuntu76d_, try 'sudo apt dist-upgrade' ?
<xubuntu76d_> diogenes_, thank you for helping. I didn't remember if I have run that command before. I will give a try
<diogenes_> xubuntu76d_, sorry?
<xubuntu76d_> I can not use apt.... look: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is installed  tikzit : Depends: gnustep-base-runtime (>= 1.24.7) but it is not installed           De
<diogenes_> xubuntu76d_, and what do you get if you run this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<xubuntu76d_> http://termbin.com/x7of
<diogenes_> omg
<diogenes_> i've never seen such source.list :)
<xubuntu76d_> diogenes_, may I know what you have discovery?
<xubuntu76d_> descovered
<diogenes_> sorry i'm on debian right now and there's literally 3 sources whereas you've got tons in there
<diogenes_> can anyone confirm if deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<diogenes_> is a standard xubuntu ^^^^
<xubuntu76d_> Sorry, I'll be away for about 2 hours. I'll be back...
<xubuntu76d> Hi, I have lost my internet connection, so I probably miss some answer on my previous question: I'm not able at using apt install.  diogenes_ asked me for the sources.list. It is here: http://termbin.com/x7of
<xubuntu76d> diogenes_, do you have some suggestion to make the packages installer to work?
<xubuntu76d> The source.list is here: http://termbin.com/x7of
<xubuntu76d> I remember that when running apt install I got this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is to be installed
<Spass> xubuntu76d, strange, I've just checked that libglx-mesa0 package and it depends on libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1) on my system
<Spass> is your system updated? sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<xubuntu76d> Spass, I have just updated, but I can't upgrade: $ sudo apt upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken inst
<Spass> xubuntu76d, and did you try "sudo apt --fix-broken install"?
<xubuntu76d> yeap. I will will try again
<Spass> xubuntu76d, those two can hep sometimes - "sudo apt install -f" and "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<xubuntu76d> Spass, for --fix broken install I had this error: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libglx-mesa0_18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_indirect.so.0', which is also in package nvidia-396 396.37-0ubuntu1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libglx-mesa0_18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg re
<xubuntu76d> I will run the other two
<xubuntu76d> Still the same errors....
<Spass> how did you install NVIDIA drivers? from the official repo or from somewhere else?
<Spass> xubuntu76d, seems like your NVIDIA driver is responsible for this dependencies issue
<Spass> 390.48 is what I see in the official repos
<xubuntu76d> Spass, I think you are right. I don't remember, but I think I have installed from the official repositories. I had to upgrade the driver, as far as I remember. For that I think I follow instructions from some forum.
<xubuntu76d> Spass, I found the set of commands I have used
<xubuntu76d> sudo apt-get purge nvidia* sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-390
<Spass> yeah, you've added additional repo for the drivers, that's a testing repository and can cause problems
<Spass> what you can do is go back to the "official" drivers
<xubuntu76d> Ah, okay
<xubuntu76d> Do you now.... it is a nighmare to have CUDA working in laptops with Optimus system (GPU from Intel and NVidia). I think I end up with that solution after trying other things. Note also, that at that time, when I restart (after having CUDA running), I got a black screen after login. I solved with this three commands: sudo apt --fix-broken install sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-396_396.26-0ubuntu1_a
<xubuntu76d> Does it mean that  I have official driver?
<Spass> 390.48 is in the official ubuntu repos at the moment
<xubuntu76d> hum... I think I can not have CUDA running with that driver...
<xubuntu76d> Spass, I need to decide if I will install the official drivers, because I need to work with CUDA and I don't want to loose lots of time to setup everythink properly again. However a system without 'apt install' is very restrictive
<Spass> xubuntu76d, I'm not sure about CUDA on 390.48 unfortunately
<Spass> if you have time to test, you could go back to Nouveau, disable that NVIDIA PPA in the software-properties-gtk, and try 390.48
<Spass> and if CUDA wouldn't work for some reason, you could enable that PPA and upgrade to 396 again
<xubuntu76d> Spass, thank you very much for your help. I' not 'fluent' on this Linux operations... Actually I don't know how to go back to Nouveau (and I have only some idea on what Nouveau is...)
<xubuntu76d> hum.. https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<xubuntu76d> From this site https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UbuntuPackages/
<xubuntu76d> I can run:
<xubuntu76d> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<xubuntu76d> How to get back 396 again?
<Spass> xubuntu76d, Nouveau is an open source driver for NVIDIA, and remember that in Xubuntu/Ubuntu it's very easy to change between the available drivers - https://ibb.co/dDHFkz
<Spass> no, do not add any additional PPA
<xubuntu76d> ok. :) you send me a snapshot written in a language that I unfortunately don't understand :)
<xubuntu76d> Where to go in the  system? Can you tell me, please?
<Spass> software-properties-gtk
<Spass> Software & Updates
<xubuntu76d> okay :)
<Spass> Additional Drivers tab
<Spass> this is what you should do in the first place, instead of adding some testing PPAs ;)
<Spass> and from that settings you can also disable that testing NVIDIA drivers PPA
<Spass> in the second tab
<xubuntu76d> Yeap, I'm looking to the two tabs you refered to
<xubuntu76d> The software-properties-gtk has stopped unexpectedly when I' trying to change to 390. Let me try again
<xubuntu76d> hum...~$ software-properties-gtk Failed to register: Timeout was reached
<xubuntu76d> I can restart..
<xubuntu76d> I'm on Software and Updates again
<xubuntu76d> I'm fighting with the system to change the drivers. I'm obtaining this message in the console: ~$ software-properties-gtk Warning: install transaction not completed successfully: Transaction failed: The package system is broken  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0: Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is installed               Depends: libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1) but 
<Spass> xubuntu76d, you're trying to change to Nouveau?
<xubuntu76d> Yes
<xubuntu76d> It doesn't allow me. It reverts back to 396 driver
<Spass> at this point I'd probably try to: disable that PPA and purge the 396 driver and libglapi-mesa completely from the system, but that could potentially result in broken X / black screen on startup, but then you could always install "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" or "nvidia-390" from the tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Spass> but since that my solution is "not safe" you can look for some other solutions or wait here for some feedback from other users
<xubuntu76d> Spass, your help was fantastic. Thank you. I will try what you suggest when I have a copy of my current work and time to fix possible problems (mybe the weekend)
<Spass> xubuntu76d, yes, backups are important, and like I said, possible 'black screen' isn't that scary when you know that you can still fux / install stuff from the tty1 ;)
<Spass> *fix
<xubuntu76d> okay. Thanks, again, Spass
#xubuntu 2018-08-23
<cousteau> How do I prevent bluetooth from auto-starting when I boot?  Disable the service?  Edit /etc/bluetooth/main.conf?  Blacklist the driver?  All three?
<cousteau> I tried removing AutoStart=true from /etc/bluetooth/main.conf with no luck
<cousteau> (also, for some reason the "airplane mode" button on this laptop does nothing)
<Spass> cousteau, instead of removing did you try changing it to "false"? if you want to disable it completely you can also check your BIOS settings
<Spass> maybe disabling blueman-applet from autostart will help (but probably not)
<cousteau> well no, I did not try that because the .conf file said it defaulted to false.  Admittedly it was something worth trying.
<cousteau> the problem is that if I disable blueman-applet from autostart I have no idea how to check if bluetooth is running or not
<cousteau> so I wanted to avoid that option
<wblackstone> have problem
<wblackstone> using denis5 usb creator
<cousteau> I've also tried pressing the "airplane" key on my keyboard (Fn+F2) but I'm not sure it's even wired... what's it even supposed to do, I wonder?
<wblackstone> cousteau: is the firmware loaded
<cousteau> the firmware for what?
<cousteau> bluetooth and wifi are working, if that's what you mean
<wblackstone> airplane mode means block all radios
<cousteau> yes, so if bluetooth and wifi are working that means airplane mode isn't working, but the firmware for bluetooth and wifi has been loaded (I assume)
<cousteau> or did you mean the firmware for the keyboard?
<wblackstone> use rfkill
<wblackstone> rfkill block all
<wblackstone> then rfkill list all
<cousteau> gotta figure out what's rfkill... I had seen it before but I thought it was something to do with drivers in general; it didn't occur to me that "rf" means radio-frequency stuff
<cousteau> ok, just did, thanks!
<wblackstone> cousteau: what is ubuntu core 16
<wblackstone> cousteau: maybe you can figure this out
<wblackstone> cousteau: mind a pm?
<wblackstone> └─ $ ▶ liveusb-creator
<wblackstone> (process:964): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<wblackstone> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<wblackstone> Traceback (most recent call last):
<wblackstone>   File "/usr/share/liveusb-creator-ubuntu/liveusb-creator", line 66, in <module>
<wblackstone>     main()
<cousteau> sorry I have no idea of the usb creator issue
<cousteau> I just used a CD to install mine...
<cousteau> brb, trying if the rfkill block thing is permanent
<Mr-Potter> Hi I'm using lubuntu 18.04 lts with xubuntu-desktop installed
<Mr-Potter> Is there any way of changing it to xubuntu without reformatting or will I be able to do that by simply removing the lubuntu packages?
<knome> you do not need to do anything; you are essentially running xubuntu now
<Mr-Potter> knome: Thanks for that :)
<Mr-Potter> Is there a list of lubuntu packages I can remove or should I ask elsewhere?
<knome> that part is a little complicated; it's not trivial to create that list
<Mr-Potter> :O
<Mr-Potter> knome: how do I see all the dependencies for lubuntu-desktop at least?
<Mr-Potter> I love how ur name is misspelt
<knome> Mr-Potter, apt show lubuntu-desktop
<knome> it's spelled just how it should ;)
<knome> (it's not even meant as a joke, it's just a coincidence from before i started using linux even...)
<Mr-Potter> I see thanks
<Mr-Potter> how do i uninstall all of that packages dependencies
<knome> well, that's the non-trivial part
<Mr-Potter> without damaging xfce4?
<knome> you don't *WANT* to remove all of it, since part of it is something that is considered core ubuntu, some of it is used by xubuntu...
<knome> not necessarily breaking xubuntu, but you might be removing something you don't want
<Mr-Potter> or xubuntu
<knome> removing most things that start with lx should be ok
<knome> abiword isn't used in xubuntu
<Mr-Potter> i see
<Mr-Potter> what about gnumeric
<knome> neither is sylpeed
<knome> not that either
<knome> though - you might prefer them to libreoffice
<knome> in that case don't remove ;)
<knome> that looks like most of the big components
<Mr-Potter> out of curiosity how do i change the startup screen from lubuntu to xubuntu?
<eater9> Hi - I have a laptop connected to an external monitor, and I keep the laptop screen off. When I turn the monitor off and on, the laptop screen comes back on, and as a result a bunch of my windows get repositioned, I guess because the framebuffer size changes. Any ideas on how to prevent that?
<knome> eater9, is the laptop monitor set as the primary one?
<eater9> nope
<Mr-Potter> no I actually meant the splash screen which loads when the computer is starting and says "lubuntu"
<knome> Mr-Potter, "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" maybe?
<brainwash> splash screen is plymouth
<brainwash> did you remove packages starting with lubuntu- yet?
<brainwash> I'd think that should remove the lubuntu branding
<knome> brainwash, thanks, i've never done this so things get messed up in my head.. :)
<brainwash> Mr-Potter: actually plymouth-theme-lubuntu-* packages
<Mr-Potter> brainwash: Yes
<Mr-Potter> out of curiosity can you do anything in software which you cant in synaptic
<brainwash> eater9: I haven't tested it, but you can configure displays via xfce4-display-settings, including disabling unneeded ones
<eater9> brainwash: thanks, I've done that, but it doesn't STAY disabled when the external monitor is switched off and on
<brainwash> Mr-Potter: you cannot install firmware/bios updates with synaptic
<brainwash> Mr-Potter: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fwupd
<brainwash> >Updates can be exposed via a command line tool, or within graphical package managers (such as GNOME Software) via a D-bus interface.
<Mr-Potter> brainwash: I meant the software application not software in general sorry
<brainwash> (GNOME) Software
<brainwash> right?
<brainwash> the store application
<Mr-Potter> yes
<Mr-Potter> is that included in xubuntu by default
<brainwash> like I said, Software has support for Fwupd
<brainwash> that would be a difference when compared to synaptic
<Spass> Mr-Potter, yes it is included by default, but it's good to still have Synaptic installed
<brainwash> Software allows you to install snaps also
<Mr-Potter> got it thanks
<Mr-Potter> which one is the best?
<Spass> Software + Synaptic is a best solution
<Spass> in my opinion
<brainwash> it's not like you are forced to use one of them exclusively
<Mr-Potter> true
<Mr-Potter> is it possible to uninstall software
<brainwash> try it
<Mr-Potter> what is a snap and is the package name software?
<Spass> Software for installing Snaps and DEB packages, Synaptic if you want to search for (or install) a specific package, it also shows you dependencies etc.
<brainwash> it's probably gnome-software
<Mr-Potter> I tried it is possible but I pressed n instead of removing it because I wanna keep it
<knome> theoretically you can uninstall *everything*
<Mr-Potter> knome: If I did that then how would my system operate?
<knome> it would not
<knome> but you could do that.
<Mr-Potter> i meant if I removed gnome -software then would the rest of the os operate
<Mr-Potter> knome: Exactly. That is true. Then again I would have to subsquently reinstall
<knome> removing just gnome-software is completely fine.
<Mr-Potter> got it
<knome> it's technically just an user interface for installing packages
<knome> or in other words, a package manager
<Mr-Potter> a bit like synpatic
<Mr-Potter> *synaptic
<Mr-Potter> Which I can also remove
<knome> yes, exactly like synaptic - but completely different
<Mr-Potter> Out of curiosity can I upgrade xubuntu from a disk?
<Mr-Potter> Or only clean install
<knome> apt (the command line tool) is also a package manager
<Mr-Potter> And if so can it be the desktop one or the minimal one?
<Mr-Potter> yes
<knome> you should be able to use a live USB/DVD with a newer xubuntu ISO as a repository for an upgrade
<brainwash> eater9: sadly, no idea. it could be the intended behavior.
<Mr-Potter> what about upgrading the same version of xubuntu to the same version of xubuntu?
<knome> if you have the desktop or the minimal ISO, then you would be able to use that as a package repository, but you would need to download the xubuntu-specific packages from the internet
<brainwash> eater9: I would check the Xfce forums and bug tracker (component is xfce4-settings)
<knome> Mr-Potter, i don't understand... you mean if you had an ISO that has newer packages that your current installation?
<knome> i guess you could do that but it would make little sense if you have internet connectivity on your machine
<Mr-Potter> no I mean if my install was broken and I had an exactly identical ISO
<knome> ISO != install
<Mr-Potter> Would I have to reformat destroying all data and packages present?
<knome> so no, that doesn't work like that
<knome> depends how your system is broken; most issues are fixable without a reinstallation
<knome> even then, if your data was stored under a separate /home partition, you'd be able to keep your files and most configuration -- not the installed package list though
<knome> obviously you could keep track of packages you installed/removed after installing, but in my experience it's not likely to be worth it
<knome> in case you need to reinstall, getting the configuration right is much more consuming that figuring out which packages you need to install
<knome> at least if you mostly use the main repositories
<Mr-Potter> what if the issue did require a reinstall
<knome> avoid all this by taking backups often enough.
<Mr-Potter> knome: What if I have backed up my data but been neglient to take an image backup? Scenario being taht I could reformat but restoring data is still an unneccessary hassle. Is it technically possible to do a repair install like I can on Windows
<pmjdebruijn> Mr-Potter: "repair"
<pmjdebruijn> debsums is a very handy tool :)
<knome> Mr-Potter, sorry, i need to run...
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you know why I dont view menu-bar on thunar... like this: https://s33.postimg.cc/8p7cfq84f/Istantanea_2018-08-21_18-10-15.png ?
<diogenes_> sacarde, if you press alt does it show up?
<Stek_Turku> Hi all
<Stek_Turku> Why do Xubuntu 16.04 LTS 32 bit and Xubuntu 18.04 LTS 64 bit answer differently about total memory (free command and /proc/meminfo) on a laptopt equipped with 8GiB ram?
<xubuntu27d> Yesterday (sorry my user yesterday was xubuntu76d)  , Spass,  suggest me to purge nvidia-396 driver (and try to have CUDA running with nvidia-390 driver), because I'm not able at running apt install (nvidia related package dependencies problems appear). The problem is that the same occurs qhen trying to use apt purge. Any idea?
<brainwash> Stek_Turku: and what output do you get?
<brainwash> xubuntu27d: share the terminal output https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Axzercion> Stek_Turku, because one is 32 bit and the other 64 bit :)
<Axzercion> the difference is exactly that: 32 vs 64 bit
<xubuntu27d> brainwash, an output example of trying to install htop, for instance: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6C4Pc87bfD/
<xubuntu27d> The problem is always the same for whatever I want to install: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1) but 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1 is to be installed
<brainwash> sudo apt install libglx-mesa0=18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1
<Axzercion> and otherwise apt-get -f install ?
<Axzercion> without the '?' then
<brainwash> you did not try that yet?
<xubuntu27d> no. I will
<xubuntu27d> The output here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/26R9fhWxF5/
<brainwash> nvidia-396 still there
<xubuntu27d> I cannot delete.... (and anyway, most probably I will not be able at using CUDA than)
<Stek_Turku> brainwash: 64 bit MemTotal = 8058180 kB and 32 bit MemTotal = 8181744 kB
<brainwash> xubuntu27d: I guess it would be best to ask in #ubuntu then
<Stek_Turku> <Axzercion: sorry for my poor knowledge but 8GiB is the same in the two O.S. (lshw output is the same for both --> size: 8GiB)
<Axzercion> A 64bit process is always going to use a little more memory than a 32 bit process
<Axzercion> Stek_Turku: https://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-are-the-differences-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose/70551#70551
<Stek_Turku> Axzercion: thank you for your answer and the article
<Axzercion> no problem
<Mr-Potter> can you have a /home partition on ntfs?
<Mr-Potter> or does it have to be formatted using a linux file system
<brainwash> Mr-Potter: why ntfs?
<Mr-Potter> cause i dual boot with windows 10 which uses ntfs
<brainwash> sounds like a bad idea
<brainwash> if even possible due to ownership/permissions issues
<sacarde> diogenes_, no
<sacarde> diogenes_, but it show up if I run with "sudo"
<diogenes_> sacarde, rename ~/.config/Thunar
<brainwash> sacarde: ctrl+m
<sacarde> I try
<Spass> sacarde, F10 to show menubar, F9 to show/hide side panel
<Spass> or Ctrl+M for menubar
<sacarde> but there is a global configuration in xfce ?
<M-Potter> Hi everyone I've just tried moving my home directory to another partition, the result being that I now cannot login. What should I do?
<brainwash> M-Potter: why can't you log in?
<M-Potter> do you still use lightdm
<M-Potter> brainwash: Even when I get the password right the login screen just refuses to let me in
<M-Potter> Even on an account with no password
<M-Potter> so i've tried both accounts I have
<brainwash> M-Potter: it tells you "wrong password"?
<M-Potter> no
<M-Potter> it just refuses
<knome> sounds like a permission issue
<M-Potter> out of curiosity do partitions specificed in fstab actually mount automatically?
<M-Potter> I think I'm tempted to do a reinstall on the partition I tried to use as a home partition and use my existing partition for /home is it worth it?
<M-Potter> i've even tried changing /etc/fstab back
<M-Potter> It still won't let me in!
<M-Potter> :(
<brainwash> can you log in on a tty?
<n-iCe> hi
<Spass> hello n-iCe
<n-iCe> how you doing
<Spass> I'm doing "meh", and you?
<n-iCe> alright!
<Mr-Potter> Hi is there any way of making a partition temporarily non bootable?
<Mr-Potter> what is a tty
<Mr-Potter> brainwash
<n-iCe> Mr-Potter: sure, use gparted
<n-iCe> tty is a terminal window
<Mr-Potter> n-iCe: What do I do using gparted?
<n-iCe> create a partition
#xubuntu 2018-08-24
<Mr-Potter> Got it
<Mr-Potter> how do I change the ownership of files on another partition?
<Spass> Mr-Potter, "chown" command should do the trick, "man chown"
<Mr-Potter> how do I use it to do that?
<Mr-Potter> I tried /dev/sda and it said that there is "no such file or directory"
<Spass> is your /dev/sda partition mounted?
<Mr-Potter> yes
<Spass> and what's its mount point? can you share your /etc/fstab and paste it to https://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Mr-Potter> Mount point is it's ID
<Mr-Potter> Good question should be possible
<Spass> btw, /dev/sda is a device, not a specific partition on that device
<Mr-Potter> i know
<Mr-Potter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/psgzmYyhmm/
<Mr-Potter> spass: Thanks it's above
<Spass> so you want to change the ownership of /home, right? did you read the man pages for "man chown"? I didn't change that myself in the past, so be careful with my advices
<Spass> I think it should be something like "chown -hR your_username /home"
<Spass> but why do you want to do that in the first place? that /home partition is owned by a different user now?
<Spass> (and of course change the "your_username" part of the command)
<Mr-Potter> yes
<Mr-Potter> how do I change the mount point
<Mr-Potter> I think that might be a better idea
<Mr-Potter> I suspect it is
<Mr-Potter> no i didnt
<Spass> sorry, I think I don't fully understand what's the issue and what do you want to achieve exactly
<Mr-Potter> i want to be able to login again
<Mr-Potter> i can't login and I suspect a permission issue
<Mr-Potter> I'm on windows atm by the wya
<Mr-Potter> *way
<Spass> can you login in tty1? (Ctrl+Alt+F1) you could check the permissions and ownership of your /home using "ls -lah" and checking the displayed username. did you change your username on a new system and you want to use a home partition owned by a different username before? is that the case?
<The_Milkman> How can i find File::Compare perl module in bionic repo (apt search?)
<The_Milkman> Need this https://metacpan.org/pod/File::Compare but don't want to use cpan.
<ChunkzZ> I installed Xubuntu 18.04 from the ubuntu mini.iso... I ticked the "minimal" install but now there's no option for "updates" like you click it and it updates everything instead of doing it manually. can I somehow install it? if so, what's the command/name?
<brainwash> ChunkzZ: you mean update-manager?
<ChunkzZ> no.
<ChunkzZ> not sure what it's called, I have software & updates but not the actual one to update everything.
<ChunkzZ> may be called update-manager?
<ChunkzZ> yes! it was update-manager! thanks brainwash !
<brainwash> :)
<wblackstone> what is a snap?
<wblackstone> the software app asks for an sso
<wblackstone> calling the software a snap
<wblackstone> is this different from using apt
<Spass> wblackstone, yes it's different than apt, snap is a different package distribution, learn more here - https://snapcraft.io/
<Spass> personally I don't use Snaps on my Xubuntu system
<wblackstone> what is it a more ubiquitous build?
<wblackstone> hey that voyager 9 was appealing but the xubuntu cd is here so I'm using from it.
<Spass> snap is a package that contains all the needed dependencies inside itself, and it's containerised
<Spass> I recommend you to use Synaptic to manage your packages and repositories in GUI
<wblackstone> spass did somebody look at the injections after quantal
<wblackstone> nearly everything is interweaved with packages which seem to have nothing to do with it
<Spass> not sure what you mean exactly
<wblackstone> the deps
<wblackstone> spass does xubuntu do citrix
<Spass> I'm not familiar with citrix
<wblackstone> spass it was shipped 3rd party with microsoft
<wblackstone> does it scan for samba shares?
<wblackstone> speaking of quantal...
<wblackstone> do you know much about quantum reflex
<wblackstone> Spass: I'm sitting here avoiding the upgrade because last install was broke by it.
<wblackstone> Is there something to install only essential security updates for now?
 * wblackstone goes to check the colon
<wblackstone> ipv6 is up hard to tell if it is tx/rx
<wblackstone> Spass: have an android with a broken touchscreen is there someway to operate it from my xubuntu over adb or remote screen
<wblackstone> does this run google earth
#xubuntu 2018-08-25
<wblackstone> or x earth
<wblackstone> whichever has accurate info
<wblackstone> what can be used to download an entire google drive before delete account
<wblackstone> gdrive
<wblackstone> without having to click on javascript in webbrowser
<wblackstone> nothing found
<wblackstone> look there it is called takeout
<wblackstone> it zips it up
#xubuntu 2018-08-26
<st-gourichon-fid> On Xubuntu 18.04 AMD64, fully up-to-date, a strange problem has appeared recently.
<st-gourichon-fid> Special keys don't work: suspend, power, volume +/-/mute, probably others.
<st-gourichon-fid> xfce4-notifyd-config says "the notification service is not running".
<brainwash> can you start it manually? xfce4-notifyd
<brainwash> also, a reboot did not fix your problem?
<st-gourichon-fid> Reboot did not fix.
<st-gourichon-fid> If I suspend the laptop, then resume and unlock session, then I see the "logout/supend/shutdown" dialog appear. I have to dismiss it several times, probably as many times as I pressed the suspend key.
<st-gourichon-fid> Suspending the laptop works using the menu, only the key seems ignored but somehow remembered for a long time.
<st-gourichon-fid> If I manually run /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd things work again.
<brainwash> like it's stuck in a queue
<st-gourichon-fid> Yes.
<st-gourichon-fid> Let me check the logout/login again.
<brainwash> best to check ~/.xsession-errors I'd think
<st-gourichon-fid> ok
<brainwash> this command will give you some debug output
<brainwash> XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon
<st-gourichon-fid> lot of noise in ~/.xsession-errors . I'll flush it and login again.
<st-gourichon-fid> Will also try your suggestion.
<brainwash> and of course there is the system log also
<brainwash> worth to check if there is something related to the problem
<st-gourichon-fid> xfsettingsd logs, but nothing related.
<st-gourichon-fid> Interestingly, currently suspend and power buttons work (they open the confirmation dialog, as expected). But volume keys don't work.
<st-gourichon-fid> Neither do xf86play/pause/etc
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: do you have the pulseaudio panel plugin added to your panel?
<st-gourichon-fid> Yes, why?
<brainwash> that one manages the media keys
<st-gourichon-fid> As soon as I run  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd manually, everything is fixed.
<brainwash> that is the notification daemon though
<brainwash> for those notification bubbles
<brainwash> so, anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<st-gourichon-fid> (wrapper-2.0:15193): pulseaudio-plugin-WARNING **: 13:56:23.260: Error while sending notification : Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.Notifications: Timeout was reached
<st-gourichon-fid> gmusicbrowser got hung
<st-gourichon-fid> *** unhandled exception in callback:
<st-gourichon-fid> ***   Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.Notifications: Timeout was reached at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/plugins/notify.pm line 85.
<st-gourichon-fid> ***  ignoring at /usr/bin/gmusicbrowser line 1671.
<st-gourichon-fid> gmusicbrowser worked again as soon as I ran manually  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<st-gourichon-fid> like the rest
<brainwash> please use a pastebin service for that
<brainwash> see /topic
<st-gourichon-fid> Oh, sorry. I thougt 3 lines was under the annoyance threshold.
<st-gourichon-fid> on #vlc the threshold is 2 lines...
<brainwash> regarding the log.. uhm
<st-gourichon-fid> I've been using Linux for 20 years, often had several desktops available on my machine.
<st-gourichon-fid> several desktop environments
<st-gourichon-fid> I installed a fresh Xubuntu 18.04 when it was release. What I did recently is install gnome then KDE packages.
<brainwash> so, the keys work, but the assigned actions fail due to gmusicbrowser crashing
<st-gourichon-fid> Usually there's no interference. I think this is the cause because it appeared at that time.
<st-gourichon-fid> No, gmusicbrowser is victim like the others, not cuplrit.
<st-gourichon-fid> All affected programs complain about notifications not going through.
<brainwash> that should not have a severe effect though
<st-gourichon-fid> gmusicbrowser is still alive like the others, and works well as soon as I run  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<brainwash> xfce4-notifyd should be activated via dbus on demand
<brainwash> that seems to fail
<st-gourichon-fid> Yes, I believe it's what happens.
<st-gourichon-fid> I already debugged key issue in the past (xfce4-volumed at the time) so see a little how it works.
<st-gourichon-fid> Is there a command-line client for paste.ubuntu.com ?
<brainwash> pipe to pastebinit
<st-gourichon-fid> Hmm, my apt-file is broken? It returns no results, that's why I did not see pastebinit.
<st-gourichon-fid>   apt-file find bin.*paste
<st-gourichon-fid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kqbNf4hZF5/
<st-gourichon-fid> xfsettingsd does not say much after initial blurb
<brainwash> >GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited
<brainwash> but you are able to manually start notifyd
<brainwash> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/294510/xfce-notifications-not-working
 * st-gourichon-fid reads 
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> maybe it is supposed to be started as system user service
<st-gourichon-fid> No  /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/50-systemd-user.sh  on my system
<brainwash> that's probably archlinux specific ^
<brainwash> check this: systemctl --user status xfce4-notifyd
<st-gourichon-fid> I had an "interesting" variant
<brainwash> I only have 18.10 running here, and xfce4-notifyd is started on login via systemd
<brainwash> probably the same in 18.04
<brainwash> not on login, but on demand I meant
<st-gourichon-fid> After logout/login I had to run notifyd manually again from tty2 because my whole desktop got stuck after I tried to run gmusicbrowser from the pulseaudio panel plugin.
<st-gourichon-fid> I waited for more than a minute and since it stayed stuck I logged in on tty2 and typed this: export XDG_SEAT_PATH=/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0 ; export DISPLAY=:0 ; /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<brainwash> what does "systemctl --user status xfce4-notifyd" return after login and pressing media keys or running "notify-send test"?
<st-gourichon-fid> Okay, I'll logout / login and try
<st-gourichon-fid> now it says    Active: inactive (dead)
<st-gourichon-fid>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/xfce4-notifyd.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<brainwash> right
<st-gourichon-fid> I logout and come back.
<st-gourichon-fid>  systemctl --user status xfce4-notifyd always says  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wjCRggshd8/
<st-gourichon-fid> I notice that on login some panel items take time to load.
<st-gourichon-fid> Also, Ctrl-Alt-T to open a terminal is not affected
<st-gourichon-fid> so since the panel was unresponsive I opened hexchat via a terminal.
<brainwash> mmh
<st-gourichon-fid> Now I am back to the buggy state since I have not launched notifyd manually.
<st-gourichon-fid> I grep'ed for notifyd in /etc
<st-gourichon-fid> I guess this is unrelated: xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-notifyd.xml
<brainwash> probably
<brainwash> now we are that point at which one should test with a second user account
<brainwash> to verify the issue
<st-gourichon-fid> Ah, good idea.
<st-gourichon-fid> I just ran gmusicbrowser from command line, it does not appear (waiting for the panel to respond, I guess).
<st-gourichon-fid> Ah, it finally appears after about 30 seconds.
<st-gourichon-fid> I create an account and open a session.
<st-gourichon-fid> The user I just created is affected by the problem.
<st-gourichon-fid> cat /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.xfce.xfce4-notifyd.Notifications.service
<st-gourichon-fid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HHfb7C3KHy/
<st-gourichon-fid> dpkg -L xfce4-notifyd | xargs grep -i notifyd 2>/dev/null | egrep -v '(LC_|icons|themes)'
<st-gourichon-fid> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M2NwnbNBkH/
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: I think something in session management is not working properly
<st-gourichon-fid> I'm looking at how systemd runs services
<brainwash> xfce4-session/logind/dbus
<brainwash> did you check journalctl yet?
 * st-gourichon-fid looks at journalctl output
<brainwash> I suggested to check system logs
<brainwash> other than that, you would have to check the apt logs, and see what has been updated/installed recently
<st-gourichon-fid> Well, installing Gnome and KDE implies a zillion packaged... :-/
<st-gourichon-fid> packages
<brainwash> indeed
<st-gourichon-fid> There's an expedient to just uninstall everything KDE related, but I have to try Wayland, and so far I can't use my beloved XFCE desktop, with wayland.
<st-gourichon-fid> Even swaywm is not packaged in Xubuntu 18.04.
<brainwash> obviously not
<brainwash> it's still alpha/beta
<st-gourichon-fid> (and apparently not just wget/compile/run)
<st-gourichon-fid> So, I'd like to track this and publish a proper fix, so that KDE and XFCE can exist on the same X/Ubuntu 18.04 without interference.  (KDE being the cause is not formally proven, just a hunch.)
<st-gourichon-fid> XFCE is so much more minimal and cosy but I digress.
<brainwash> let's see if there is any hints in journalctl then
<st-gourichon-fid> I'm too old and still more familiar with /var/log ... any hints at some journalctl command line options to focus quickly.
<st-gourichon-fid> ?
<st-gourichon-fid> I'm looking at journalctl at the time my brand new user logs in.
<brainwash> page down key?
<st-gourichon-fid> ;-)
<st-gourichon-fid> août 26 14:35:31 n551jk dbus-daemon[1641]: [session uid=1005 pid=1641] Activating via systemd: service name='org.bluez.obex' unit='dbus-org.bluez.obex.service' requested by ':1.41' (uid=1005 pid=1835 comm="/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/blueman-applet " label="unconfined")
<st-gourichon-fid> So, systems does activates other services.
<st-gourichon-fid> s/systems/systemd/
<st-gourichon-fid> systemd startd a number of services, the last one is août 26 14:35:33 n551jk dbus-daemon[1641]: [session uid=1005 pid=1641] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.Metadata'
<brainwash> no errors in the log?
<brainwash> any errors which could be related to the problem
<st-gourichon-fid> No sign of notifyd.
<st-gourichon-fid> I can paste the part at user login time if you want.
<brainwash> maybe
<st-gourichon-fid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jg5jfFNbrp/
<st-gourichon-fid> The user is named "sg-nonotify"
<brainwash> without any hint it's pretty hard to pinpoint the culprit :/
<brainwash> further hint I mean
<st-gourichon-fid> Hmhm.
<brainwash> what is added to the log when you trigger a notification?
<st-gourichon-fid> Have to be away for a moment.  Have not seen anything yet.
<ChunkzZ> I have a few downloads stored on my HDD, I've created a folder to download to, I have created another fold for something on the HDD that's in the dir but it's asking to copy/paste into it. is this normal?
<ChunkzZ> ahhh just cut and it's fine now.
<st-gourichon-fid> Back
#xubuntu 2019-08-19
<whgiii> hello
<gnrp> hi
<whgiii> hello
<salamanderrake> When will xfce4.14(full release) be integrated into xubuntu?
<gnrp> salamanderrake: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/08/xfce-4-14 - apparently 19.10
<salamanderrake> I am an idiot, every time I saw 19.10 I kept thinking 19.04, which I just updated to.....
<salamanderrake> which explains why its still 4.12
<salamanderrake> I need to pay attention more to what I read.
<gnrp> hehe
<brainwash> salamanderrake: 19.04 has mostly Xfce 4.13 though
<brainwash> which was the development branch
<Spass[m]> salamanderrake: I think 19.04 is mostly 4.13 (development branch), but if you really want you can get 4.14 in 19.04 using this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging?field.series_filter=disco
<brainwash> uhm
<Spass[m]> yeah, what branwash said :)
<salamanderrake> coll
<salamanderrake> *cool
<salamanderrake> How do I pass enviroment variables to the gui? like with kde there was a folder under local where I would put scripts that the system would source and set up enviroment variables for the guis, or does xfce just use whats in the bashrc file?
<Spass[m]> I would use ~/.pam_environment for that probably, but I'm not sure what you want to achieve exactly - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables
<whgiii> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinit#xinitrc   ~/.xinitrc looks like the place to start
<xubuntu32w> Hi i use xubuntu and before start the system say xubuntu--vg--root requires a manual fsck, someone can hel me?
<xubuntu32w> Please i need to work my pc
<xubuntu32w> Ehy??? Someone active?
<xubuntu32w> @drone please
#xubuntu 2019-08-20
<PoolShark_> Hi.. I need a udev guru :)
<PoolShark_> I have four identical sound devices... embedded in four separate Kenwood HF transcievers... I figured out how to give them unique ALSA names in udev, but hte problem is that when I open pavucontrol, they all have the exact same name, "PCM2903B Audio CODEC Analog Stereo" and I have no way of telling them apart. Pulse likes to randomly reconnect software to sound devices whenever one or more is plugged or unplugged, overriding the setting
<PoolShark_> s in the software.. it's a big mess, but it would at least be easier if pavucontrol could distinguish between the four of them
<PoolShark_> xubuntu 1804 desktop btw
<whgiii> hello
<GridCube> hi
<whgiii> how's everything going in the X world :)
<rion> Hello people.
<gambl0re> hello?
<gnrp> hi
<gambl0re> hi, anyone know how to change keyboard shortcut to show desktop?
<gambl0re> is this channel still active?
<gnrp> It is, but less likely at this time ;)
<gnrp> anyway, when you go to the window manager settings, you can ste the shortcut
<gnrp> settings => window manager => keyboard
<gnrp> per default set to Ctrl+Alt+D
<gambl0re> gnrp, im in keyboard settings, i dont see ctrl+alt+D defined
<gambl0re> gnrp, http://imgur.com/CPphlL4l.png
<gambl0re> gnrp, did you see the screenshot?
#xubuntu 2019-08-21
<gnrp> ups, went to bed then...
<gnrp> and anyway, he went to the keyboard settings, not to the window manager settings...
<Unit193> Sl..eep?
<gnrp> Unit193: I am ashamed myself of being so weak :/
<syed_776588> Hey all. I could use some help. So I had Xubuntu and Windows 7 on dual boot on an ideapad laptop. I had a headphone jack issue and official support told me to update the BIOS which I did. Now when I booted Xubuntu next time and rebooted the whole thing became excruciatingly slow. The bios screen would stare me for more than three minutes. Any actio
<syed_776588> n like "entering setup" or using a boot device using F2/F12 would take almost as long.
<syed_776588> Now I erased Xubuntu and fixed grub running boot-repair from a live ubuntu session. The problem persisted and almost felt like it got worse. The boot takes an upwards of 5 minutes now from leaving the BIOS screen alone. As mentioned before, any other action like F2/F12 takes the same amont of time
<syed_776588> So what I'm asking is, will clean installing Ubuntu and erasing everything fix the problem?
<diogenes_> syed_776588, unfortunately that is not os problem but bios or hdd, to rule out hdd you could try to boot without hdd.
<syed_776588> Well the thing is that I can't rollback BIOS either. Official support tells me that it's a bad idea (they don't offer older bios versions in any case). They tell me to use the official recovery tool OneKey recovery which I can't use because it needs a "hidden partition" which I apparently don't have.
<syed_776588> So... what should I do? I just want to use Linux on this crappy laptop, I just kept Windows for running some stuff which I don't need right now. I sold my PC and I'm pretty much broke. I could deal with slow boot but this is something else; sometimes the BIOS lingers on for five minutes...
<Spass[m]> is there any option I could put into Catfish's catfish.rc to stop it from remembering the window position?
<Spass[m]> Catfish 1.4.8
#xubuntu 2019-08-22
<n-iCe> is xubuntu already updated with the last xfce version?
<Spass[m]> Xfce 4.14 will be officially included in the 19.10 Eoan Ermine, but you can use QA Staging PPA for 18.04 and 19.04 if you want to have 4.14 on your current system
<Spass[m]> PPA is here - https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<Spass[m]> but be sure what you're doing before adding it, and if you do, be sure to run "sudo apt full-upgrade" afterwards
<Spass[m]> that "full-" part was important in my case (I'm on 4.14 on my laptop with 18.04 now)
<whgiii> xfce4-about will tell you what version of xfce4 you are running. xubuntu 19.04 (disco) is using xfce4 14.13
<whgiii> I have been running "staging" for a while now and have not had any problems. running 19.04 on an old dell laptop with the liquorix kernel
#xubuntu 2019-08-23
<mahmoodesk> hi
<mahmoodesk> i am a new user of xubuntu
<mahmoodesk> hi
<mahmoodesk> hello
<mahmoodesk> سلام
<gnrp> mahmoodesk: hi
<gnrp> arabic or persian? ;)
<mahmoodesk> iran , pars
<amerigena> 4.14 can't be built from source on 18.04 because GTK version issues, correct?
<Spass[m]> amerigena: can't answer your question, but if you're looking for an easier way to get 4.14 on 18.04 use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<amerigena> ok
<amerigena> I will try that
#xubuntu 2019-08-24
<axarix> join #niederrhein
<axarix> #openrheinruhr
<friendlyGoat> hello, does anybody know how i would go about fixing the error iwlwifi 0000:00:0c.0: Unhandled alg: 0x707
<friendlyGoat> i've gotten it and whenever im in text only mode it just repeats infinitely
<well_laid_lawn> friendlyGoat:  it 'should' only happen on tty1 - is that the case ?
<well_laid_lawn> it seems to be the kernel module writing to stderr
<friendlyGoat> @well_laid_lawn yep, i also see a glimpse of it when im about to login before the GUI starts
<well_laid_lawn> some wifi modules seem to do that, happens here with the brcmsmac module I use. not on tty2 though
<friendlyGoat> is there a way i can fix it? the fact that its happening at all is bugging me a bit
<well_laid_lawn> friendlyGoat:  afaik you will have to edit the module and rebuild it
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> I am running Xubuntu. I just did setup of Shorewall. It works, but how to start automatically the /etc/init.d/shorewall script?
<csanyipal> Found it on Internet:
<csanyipal> update-rc.d shorewall defaults
<csanyipal> Bye!
<unlimiter> Hello, my screen freezes, shows a full black screen, then returns normal. Forever
<unlimiter> I put 'nomodeset' in the grub file, and it fixed it. But the graphics drawing got slow
<Spass[m]> anyone here on 18.04 with 4.14 from QA Staging PPA has a problem with Thunar not linked with the archive manager?
<Spass[m]> seems like it lost connection with Engrampa on my system
<Spass[m]> I've tried reinstalling thunar-archive-plugin, no success so far
<Spass[m]> by "lost connection" I mean that I don't see "Extract here" in the archive file context menu
<der_wachter> hi
#xubuntu 2019-08-25
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> I want to create an Xubuntu Live USB from CD, following this: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-xubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<csanyipal> From where can I download a Xubuntu Live CD?
<brainwash> obeardly: see the channel topic
<brainwash> woops
<brainwash> sry obeardly
<brainwash> csanyipal: link is in the channel topic
<csanyipal> brainwash: Indeed: https://xubuntu.org/releases right? Thanks!
<csanyipal> I am on Xubuntu system on my laptop now. It is the Latest LTS release: 18.04, Bionic Beaver. Can and should I upgrade it to Xubuntu 19.04 ?
<csanyipal> I found how to do it: https://docs.xubuntu.org/1804/user/C/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<csanyipal> Xubuntu is a grait GNU/Linux system. Thanks!
<csanyipal> Bye!
#xubuntu 2020-08-17
<giacomo> when i run inxi -A, it shows my sound card, but under driver it just says "N/A"
<jebas> hola
<kotek> hi
#xubuntu 2020-08-18
<jebas> hi, kotek, do you know a xubuntu channel in spanish?
<kotek> jebas, have you tried #xubuntu-es?
<kotek> Found it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#line-83
<jebas> yes,
<xu-help57w> Hello, is this a place i can get help ?
<coconut> it is
<xu-help57w> Great! I just installed xubuntu 20.04.1 on my old laptop, i'm very new to Linux and don't have much knowledge when it comes to programming. Actually I'm trying to install Autodesk Maya 2019 following an online guide, but I have an error i can't figure out when it come to convert rpm packages to deb with the alien command
<diogenes_> xu-help57w, what is autodesk for?
<xu-help57w> Maya is a 3D application, like Blender
<xu-help57w> LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{NAME} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{VERSION} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{RELEASE} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{ARCH} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{CHANGELOGTEXT}
<xu-help57w> 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{SUMMARY} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{DESCRIPTION} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{PREFIXES} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{POSTUN} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp
<xu-help57w> --queryformat %{LICENSE} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{PREIN} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{POSTIN} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qp --queryformat %{PREUN} 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qcp 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	rpm -qpi
<xu-help57w> 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	LANG=C rpm -qpl 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm'	mkdir -	chmod 755 -	rpm2cpio 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm' | lzma -t -q > /dev/null 2>&1	rpm2cpio 'adlmapps14-14.0.23-0.x86_64.rpm' | (cd -;  cpio --extract --make-directories --no-absolute-filenames --preserve-modification-time) 2>&1	chmod 755 '-/./'chmod:
<xu-help57w> invalid option -- '/'Try 'chmod --help' for more information.	mkdir -/debianmkdir: invalid option -- '/'Try 'mkdir --help' for more information.mkdir -/debian failed: No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Deb.pm line 373.	find - -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ;	rm -rf -
<coconut> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xu-help57w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xm66Ws3hyP/
<xu-help57w> this is what i get when i type the alien command
<diogenes_> xu-help57w, you cannot expect rpm packages to work on Xubuntu.
<xu-help57w> yes this is why i intend to convert them to deb packages
<diogenes_> xu-help57w, you cannot expect even that to work.
<xu-help57w> i tried the same alien command two days ago and my rpm packages were converted into deb without problems, but for an unknown reason the command wasn't working the next day
<xu-help57w> i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xm66Ws3hyP/
<diogenes_> xu-help57w, for some packages it might work for others it will never work.
<xu-help57w> you know what other options I can have then? the only packages i can have for Maya are rpm
<xu-help57w> and the guide i followed is specified ton install on ubuntu
<xu-help57w> https://www.fosslinux.com/14991/install-maya-autodesk-on-ubuntu.htm
<xu-help57w> all the solutions i found on internet tell to convert the rpm packages into deb with the alien command
<diogenes_> xu-help57w, better would be to run the binary in a virtual machine with an rpm based distro, collect the dependecies and build a package, that requires a lot of cherry picking though.
<xu-help57w> well it seems my knowledge are way too limited for that, thanks anyway!
<nabukadnezar43> hello may i ask the default gtk theme and the default icon theme used in xubuntu?
<nabukadnezar43> gtk theme is greybird light i assume, but which variant of elementary-xfce icon theme is used?
<nabukadnezar43> sorry i'm using another distro (that's why i'm asking) but i really like the looks of xubuntu
<diogenes_> nabukadnezar43, you find it out here by pressing 'start': https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> diogenes_, ok thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2020-08-19
<xu-help32w> Hi, I have an issue with the OS, I'm here to try get some help
<anotheryou> Hi, I got the tiniest bug maybe you know a remedy: 1. open the whisker menu, type something, use arrow down. The first arrow down does not get acknowledged.
<anotheryou> it's tiny but annoying :)
<anotheryou> And another tiny thing: is the file open dialog in apps coming from the OS? Can I somehow paste a path there?
<anotheryou> or should I ask in #xfce? (will do in 30mins otherwise, guess there is a big overlap between channels :) )
<anotheryou> Is SUPR+E a default shortcut for anything? Doesn't work for me when I try to map it to something specific.
<anotheryou> It doesn't tell me that it's already used either though
<guiverc> anotheryou, I'd suggest you file a bug, I don't know your release but launchpad would be first (if it exists in a development release, I'd also consider filing upstream with XFCE too & link bug reports)
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<anotheryou> guiverc: just got feedback in the xfce channel :) it's already fixed in the latest version
<guiverc> :)
<xubuntu32i> what do you think my chances are of running a quadro FX 5600 and a geforce 970 on the same system ?
<xubuntu32i> i want to use the gaming card for realtime rendering in blender and the older quadro just for the viewports
<xubuntu32i> windows didnt work too well because of the massive age difference in between the drivers
<xubuntu32i> hmm I can already see it installing libnvidia compute 440...
<xubuntu32i> wish me luck people im going in
<letho4> Bonjour
<letho4> Je voudrai réduire le temps de chargement de grub?
<gnrp> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gnrp> letho4: ^^
<gnrp> letho4: C'est la variable GRUB_TIMEOUT dans /etc/default/grub
<letho4> eric@Eric:~$ /etc/default/grub
<letho4> bash: /etc/default/grub: Permission non accordée
<letho4> eric@Eric:~$
<letho4> eric@Eric:~$ /etc/default/grub
<letho4> bash: /etc/default/grub: Permission non accordée
<letho4> eric@Eric:~$
<JimDunn> Just wanted to report a bad link on the https://xubuntu.org/download page.  Near the bottom, the 64-bit and 32-bit torrent links are pointing to 18.04.4 torrents.  Thx!!
<xu-irc81w> Hello! Xubuntu 20.04.1 is said to have been released. But haven't I got an update notification in my Xubuntu 18.04.5 LTS till now?
<xu-irc81w> Typo. ... But _why_ haven't I ...
<coconut> xu-irc81w, upgrade path for do-release-upgrade is not rolled out yet
<coconut> xu-irc81w, keep an eye on omgubuntu.co.uk
<xu-irc81w> Thanks, coconut. Why isn't it rolled out yet? Is there an obstacle, even if the release exists already?
<kotek> I mean, isn't upgrading kinda risky?
<coconut> xu-irc81w, it is released only after some guarantees are seen, so that takes time
<coconut> xu-irc81w, the release may be fine, but upgrading may result in bad things, which ubuntu members do not want for upgrades between LTS'es.
<xu-irc81w> I see, thanks. I was about to ask a question about these details. But it's clear now.
<diogenes_> to make an upgrade path and take into consideration every single minor library and config to be upgraded and not to break anything, that's a very hard task, look at the nightmare after some windows upgrades ppl get their files deleted or left with a broken system.
#xubuntu 2020-08-20
<xu-help21w> has anyone had xfce completely lockupon them? It doesn't happen in gnome desktop.
<well_laid_lawn>  xu-help21w which version ?
<xu-help21w> I'm using xubuntu 20.04 I dunno what xfce version
<xu-help21w> help file say's It's xfce 4.14
<xubu32fb> Test
<xu-help69w> avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare un programma su xubuntu
<xu-help69w> il programma in questione è inkstitch qualcuno mi spiega come devo fare
#xubuntu 2020-08-21
<DarkTrick> When I start my VM, the startup takes forever. Checking TTY1 I found the following service starts are `FAIL`ing: Thermal Daemon, Network Name Resolution, Modem Manager, WPA supplicant, System Logging, Network Manager, Login Service, Snap Daemon.
<DarkTrick> The system won't boot, because it tries (in an infinite-loop) to start these services.
<DarkTrick> Anything like this happened before?
<brainwash> DarkTrick: journalctl should have some hint
<DarkTrick> brainwash, anything specific keyword I could look out for?
<DarkTrick> I `grep`ed "fail", but that only tells me "fail to add MMCONFIG"
<DarkTrick> which seems to be PCI related...
<DarkTrick> ( besides a few other seemingly non-related messages)
<brainwash> if you view the log entries of the current boot, you can scroll down to the bottom and make your way up
<brainwash> not sure if there some term to search for
<DarkTrick> I gave up. Reinstalling probably is faster
<xubuntu70i> peşini bırakma sakın hayallerinin
<diogenes_> !tk
<diogenes_> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xubuntu70i> thanks bro
#xubuntu 2020-08-22
<DrKK`> lol
<DrKK`> he said "Don't give up on your dreams"
<DrKK`> in Turkish.
<laurent_> Hi Everyone, do we know when the 20.04 will be offered on the LTS upgrade path?
<tomreyn> laurent_: no such announcement has been made on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ yet, and https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts does not list "Version: 20.04.1 LTS" (or any 20.04.x version), yet
<laurent_> tomreyn, Thanks for the links. So no visibility yet as to when this is expected. Thanks for coming back.
<tomreyn> that's my understanding, yes
<n-iCe> guys is there a way to restore xubuntu factory reset?
<n-iCe> te all my files
<n-iCe> I'm gonna buy a laptop with xubuntu, how can I delete all my files
<diogenes_> n-iCe, remove everything in /home/username
<diogenes_> it will delete all your files and configs and WARNING pics music etc.
<tomreyn> n-iCe: this won't undo configurations you did on the system level, though. the best approach for that is a clean install
<n-iCe> ok, thank you
<xubuntu99i> a
#xubuntu 2020-08-23
<jjosh> is there a different way to scale my resolution for high DPI displays? The method I found only accepts integers (which is too much for my uses)
<brainwash> jjosh: but anything in-between will give you a blurry result
<brainwash> jjosh: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=13256
<jjosh> aw that's a bummer
<TheMadDrizzle> HOping someone can help me build a bootable USB stick.  I need to install a file into the /BOOT/EFI/ directory to get my laptop to register for EFI booting (using a 32bit UEFI file to boot a 64bit OS) but I can't for the life of me figure out how to push this file into the directory - Can't even ' sudo cp **file** /media/**USER**/**OS**/BOOT/EFI/**file** '  It marks this directory as read only.
<diogenes_> TheMadDrizzle, i can give you a script to make a live usb where you can put anything you like, but first tell me what distro you runing.
<TheMadDrizzle> diogenes_, I'm running this all from UbuntuStudio 20.04 and have the usb drive already burnt for Xubuntu 20.04 to install onto my old laptop.
<TheMadDrizzle> diogenes_, I just need to install boot32ia.efi into the /BOOT/EFI/ directory of the USB stick but I can't figure out how to change the owner of this drive - it just tells me that the usb drive is a ' read only file system '
<diogenes_> TheMadDrizzle, you can't modify a usb drive like that because it's read-only that's why you need a live usb multiboot.
<TheMadDrizzle> diogenes_, So do I just need to reburn this usb stick?
<diogenes_> no, you need to erase it, create partitions, install grub on it and copy the iso then create a menu entry for it.
<tomreyn> diogenes_: i just used usb-creator-gtk to write an ubuntu (not xubuntu) 20.04.1 amd64 iso to a usb stick, then unomunted all of the mounted file systems off it, then used     sudo mount /dev/disk/by-id/usb-*-part2 /mnt     to mount the ESP writable (to root only), and wrote a file there (as root).
<tomreyn> so at least placing another efi boot loader on the ESP should be possible.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether this would apply to xubuntu, though
<diogenes_> tomreyn, no clue i've never tried that method.
<tomreyn> it wouldn'T work for any of the data ont he first partition, though, which contains anything that's not on the efi system partition
<diogenes_> also what size is there by defaulf for the efi partition? like 10Mb?
<tomreyn> fdisk reports 3.9MB, indeed this could be a problem
<tomreyn> diogenes_: good point, there are only 10 KB available, so this approach wouldn't work without repartitioning.
<diogenes_> yeah no go.
